# Plus Size Girls, show us your outfits!



## Samia

Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great. 
Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!

I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.

Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
Gold Top- Peacocks
Jeans- Marks & Spencers
Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
Shoes- No brand from Turkey






All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet






Same Jeans as above 
Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
Bag- Linea Pelle
Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats


----------



## claireZk

Very cute outfits!


----------



## galligator

Tripp zip front halter/vest & St Johns Bay black jeans. Shoes are Justsweet plaid pumps but will probably kick them off sometime after out of town grandparents finally show up.

Oh my gosh, my son has got handprints all over that mirror - ugh, really, it's not the pants!


----------



## Samia

^^ love your shoes!


----------



## galligator

I'm addicted. I've got wayyy too many shoes. I let myself buy them since I'm trying to downsize the rest of me


----------



## Starresky

*galligator - *I love your VEST! So cute!


----------



## galligator

Thanks, 
It's nice to see that I still have a waist sometimes, even if this does scream "Janet Jackson" just a little bit.


----------



## brianne1114

no IRL pics (forgot to take 'em) but here's what I wore:

ON diva gold stitch jeans



ON smocked embroidered shirt



bag was HH Havana hobo in black, shoes were nondescript black loafers (for work).


----------



## gemruby41

That's a very cute top *brianne*.   It goes so well with the dark wash jeans.


----------



## Starresky

*brianne* - I am a big fan of that style of top. I think I have four different ones in my closet  I think the neckline is very flattering.


----------



## purly

Does size 14 count?


----------



## Starresky

purly said:


> Does size 14 count?



I don't see why not! It is a plus-size according to most department stores  And personally, I just want to see everyone's cute clothes . . . hehe, hope that isn't creepy!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm btwn size -12-14 sometimes a 16
sorry if these pics are too big
one of my fave outfits.  Rip my jcrew katie cardi thats been missing:
gap wide leg jean





br dress, club monaco cardi, br shoes


----------



## Starresky

*talldrnkofwater* - you have the best outfits. I love that BR dress. The cut of it is so flattering on you! Killer shoes too


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ TY- I got that dress eons ago at the br outlet and only wore it once.  Then one day I decided that I could wear it to work w/ a cardi.  I love it! 
As far as my style goes, I got a lot of help from the gals on MUA fashionboard.  They are my


----------



## Starresky

What does MUA stand for?


----------



## Farah

Starresky said:


> I don't see why not! It is a plus-size according to most department stores  And personally, I just want to see everyone's cute clothes . . . hehe, hope that isn't creepy!




oh is it?? than I'm definitely not a 14. I need to figure out my US size.
Cute outfits btw!!


----------



## Samia

purly said:


> Does size 14 count?


 
I am UK 14!


----------



## Samia

*talldrnkofwater,* great outfits!


----------



## Samia

Outfit for today:












Next Sweater, Skirt and Belt.
Bag is Balenciaga Pine Suede Hobo
Boots just from Shoe Mart
Coach Bangle


----------



## la miss

galligator this vest is super cute on you!


----------



## wordpast

Starresky said:


> What does MUA stand for?



Make Up Alley


Everyone looks great!!


----------



## bruinsfan

Brianne - I love that top.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Starresky

*Samia - *I am in love with your outfit. It is so chic! I need tips on cute belts because I NEVER wear them. I buy them and they just sit in my closet! Most likely because all the cute belts BARELY fit me at 18, even if I get an XL.


----------



## Dibernal

Great! Finally a thread for us!! Just because we are plus size it does not mean that we are not sexy nor we have style!

I love this summer dress  is strapless with a beautiful opening in the back. Both dress and shrug where purchased at Torrid. I am wearing it with the Coach Puppy purse.


 Di


----------



## Dibernal

This is a beautiful and simple evening dress I purchased at Laura Plus. I am wearing it with my favorite Chanel charm bracelet and ring. I am sorry for my looks, I got really burnt at the beach a few days before the pic was taken


----------



## Dibernal

Would you guys believe me if I tell you that I git this outfit at DOTS???? Yeah  and it was very reasonable price. The shrug is from Torrid.

The purse is my dear Ursula from LV


----------



## Starresky

*Dibernal*: You look so cute! Your clothes are uber-feminine  What is DOTS?


----------



## Starresky

This is the dress I wore to my cousin's wedding. I got it from Target.com last minute but it came out well when we took pictures (http://www.target.com/dp/B000WHXORW/601-6713548-3380141).


----------



## Dibernal

Starresky said:


> *Dibernal*: You look so cute! Your clothes are uber-feminine  What is DOTS?


 


DOTS is a cool chain clothing store in the US. They have a big selection of plus size trendy clothes and jeans. Check it out.

www.dots.com


----------



## Starresky

Dibernal said:


> DOTS is a cool chain clothing store in the US. They have a big selection of plus size trendy clothes and jeans. Check it out.
> 
> www.dots.com



Oh that's why I don't know it. I'm in California where they don't have any stores yet


----------



## Farah

This is me ..hosting a dinner party @ home. 
Sorry about the size.. can't resize them for some reason...
wearing: black tunic and black pants with a H&M Veste and Neckless
Can't see the shoes, but they are black with a pointy nose.


----------



## Samia

Starresky said:


> *Samia - *I am in love with your outfit. It is so chic! I need tips on cute belts because I NEVER wear them. I buy them and they just sit in my closet! Most likely because all the cute belts BARELY fit me at 18, even if I get an XL.


 
Thanks! I hunt for belts in my size too. I just picked a pretty one with a butterfly buckle at Riverisland today.I also have a few from the site below, but I did not bring them along with me

http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-clothing/Plus-Size-Belts.html?linkid=leftmenu


----------



## Samia

Went shopping today with DH and picked up some great stuff.
Casual today, the weather was really pleasant, so did not need a sweater or jacket.

Top: Mango
Jeans: Marks & Spencer
Multicolored thing sandals from Mango too
Bag is Coach Hobo
Belt is from Riverisland
Coach Bangle


----------



## Samia

Dibernal really cute outfits!

I am  over you LV Ursala


----------



## Samia

Starresky said:


> This is the dress I wore to my cousin's wedding. I got it from Target.com last minute but it came out well when we took pictures (http://www.target.com/dp/B000WHXORW/601-6713548-3380141).


 
I love this dress and you have a great body shape too!


----------



## Samia

Has anyone tried this website
http://myshape.com/
They have a very limited selection though, but some Micheal by Micheal Kors stuff is nice!
You can put in your measurements and the will automatically selesct outfits for you depending on the measurements and body shape. I just created an account got some good ideas from them.


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - Thanks for the recommendation on the site, I am checking it out right now. As for my body shape, I think it's the dress. It's deceptive


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

would it be ok to help posters with the outfits they post???
i see some pics that in reality are not flattering for a full figures 

I know sometimes it hard to see what we are doing wrong and maybe pointing out what doesn't work in a outfit can help

if you guys agree should someone say comments are welcomed?

I wouldn't want to point out a outfit if a poster doesn't want to


----------



## brianne1114

bruinsfan said:


> Brianne - I love that top. Where did you get it?


 
old navy


----------



## Starresky

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> would it be ok to help posters with the outfits they post???
> i see some pics that in reality are not flattering for a full figures
> 
> I know sometimes it hard to see what we are doing wrong and maybe pointing out what doesn't work in a outfit can help
> 
> if you guys agree should someone say comments are welcomed?
> 
> I wouldn't want to point out a outfit if a poster doesn't want to



It should be okay if someone adds "comments are welcome" to their posts. I hope this is a friendly thread. I know for me, I am in need of help! I will post more pics this week when I am not looking like a bum studying for finals 

Love,
Q


----------



## galligator

Okay, don't think this turned out great, but my camera batteries died immediately after getting this 1 shot - so now I have batteries & can post, but hope the details aren't to hard to see.

(Another) Tripp NYC lace back top. Indian patchwork/crochet insert deep blue circle skirt. Small XOXO shouder bag. Carlos by Carlos Santana sandals & Harajuku Lovers Double wrap Music watch dark blue leather as choker. 

Got a compliment on the shoes heading back to my car from the mall


----------



## Starresky

*galligator* - very cute outfit. Love the skirt!


----------



## nycgr1

You ladies look fabulous!!


----------



## anneonimiss

Starresky, this dress is so pretty on you.   it.


----------



## amanda

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> would it be ok to help posters with the outfits they post???
> i see some pics that in reality are not flattering for a full figures
> 
> I know sometimes it hard to see what we are doing wrong and maybe pointing out what doesn't work in a outfit can help
> 
> if you guys agree should someone say comments are welcomed?
> 
> I wouldn't want to point out a outfit if a poster doesn't want to



i really don't think that's a very good idea unless someone specifically asks for help.


----------



## bellabird

Great outfits ladies.


----------



## Samia

I am open to comments. But I think just stick to me, this is a friendly thread and we would like to keep it that why.I am confident about myself and if I have made mistakes I would like them pointed out, and i do make loads. But please don't be rude for this threads sake.


----------



## Samia

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> would it be ok to help posters with the outfits they post???
> i see some pics that in reality are not flattering for a full figures
> 
> I know sometimes it hard to see what we are doing wrong and maybe pointing out what doesn't work in a outfit can help
> 
> if you guys agree should someone say comments are welcomed?
> 
> I wouldn't want to point out a outfit if a poster doesn't want to



Question, are you a plus size too?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Oh of course posters should be nice when posting help _if _someone asks

im a size 9-10 so yes i think im a plus size 

I just thought it might be helpful. When i look at old pictures i think to myself...omg i can't believe i went out looking like that....why didn't anyone tell me something...lol i think i still have those days


----------



## Samia

^^ please go ahead and give me your opinion, I would like to know my mistakes, I need to figure out my US size, what would it be for UK size 14?


----------



## galligator

*American : British*
*2 : 6*
*4 : 8*
*6 : 10*
*8 : 12*
*10 : 14*
*12 : 16*
*14 : 18*

*(From a quick internet search)*



*Also, US S-M-L generally cover*:*
*XS = 2-4*
*S = 6-8*
*M = 8-10*
*L = 12-14*
*XL, XXL/1X, 2X etc start to vary by brand*

**Does. of course, vary by brand & cost, designer/non-designer.*
*If I were a US 6, I would be asking 'Please sir, could I have some more?' All bones.*


----------



## Samia

^^ Thanks for the size conversion!

Come on gals let see some more pics!


----------



## galligator

This might be a little bit of a fashion crime outfit. But it's finally SPRING! Last week it was just above freezing. I'm not usually a leggings with sundress type - But its 71 degrees with 30 mph gusts blowing my skirt *everywhere but down* & I simply had to submit to the whims of the gods of modesty.
Anyway, an olive green batik dress with dragonfly pattern with bronze tone watch & jewelry. I wasn't sure about the wedges, but I figured my skechers would be worse

Probably gonna wind up in jeans & T's much of the rest of the week. T-ball's starting for my girls & thats all about casual walking comfort to me.


----------



## Starresky

*galligator* - i adore that dress. As for the leggings, you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## slprich

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats


 I love your bag!!!! I don't know that much about Rebecca Minkoff, could you please tell me what style your bag is. I see you put down Mam but is that the real name or is it abbreviated for the real name. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## chloe777

9-10 is NOT plus size a 14 up is plus size. I used to work in a plus size store and sizes 12 and under would come in and look around and ask why don't you carry our size we would say to them sorry but your not plus size they always looked relieved. Before anyone goes to ask YES I am plus sized. I will post pics later of cute outfits. 






SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Oh of course posters should be nice when posting help _if _someone asks
> 
> im a size 9-10 so yes i think im a plus size
> 
> I just thought it might be helpful. When i look at old pictures i think to myself...omg i can't believe i went out looking like that....why didn't anyone tell me something...lol i think i still have those days


----------



## b00mbaka

*Starresky*, this dress is so cute! It looks very form flattering


----------



## claireZk

galligator said:


> This might be a little bit of a fashion crime outfit. But it's finally SPRING! Last week it was just above freezing. I'm not usually a leggings with sundress type - But its 71 degrees with 30 mph gusts blowing my skirt *everywhere but down* & I simply had to submit to the whims of the gods of modesty.
> Anyway, an olive green batik dress with dragonfly pattern with bronze tone watch & jewelry. I wasn't sure about the wedges, but I figured my skechers would be worse



I think it looks really cute


----------



## Starresky

b00mbaka said:


> *Starresky*, this dress is so cute! It looks very form flattering



Thanks! It was and so comfortable too. So yay for Target!


----------



## Starresky

slprich said:


> I love your bag!!!! I don't know that much about Rebecca Minkoff, could you please tell me what style your bag is. I see you put down Mam but is that the real name or is it abbreviated for the real name. Thanks for any info you can give me.




I'm not the OP, but MAM = Morning After Mini. I am lusting for one too


----------



## Trayler

galligator said:


> This might be a little bit of a fashion crime outfit. But it's finally SPRING! Last week it was just above freezing. I'm not usually a leggings with sundress type - But its 71 degrees with 30 mph gusts blowing my skirt *everywhere but down* & I simply had to submit to the whims of the gods of modesty.
> Anyway, an olive green batik dress with dragonfly pattern with bronze tone watch & jewelry. I wasn't sure about the wedges, but I figured my skechers would be worse
> 
> Probably gonna wind up in jeans & T's much of the rest of the week. T-ball's starting for my girls & thats all about casual walking comfort to me.


Really love your oufit...leggings and all


----------



## Trayler

Great thread Samia!!!


----------



## slprich

Starresky said:


> I'm not the OP, but MAM = Morning After Mini. I am lusting for one too


 Thank-you for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Samia

slprich said:


> I love your bag!!!! I don't know that much about Rebecca Minkoff, could you please tell me what style your bag is. I see you put down Mam but is that the real name or is it abbreviated for the real name. Thanks for any info you can give me.


thanks! Its rebecca minkoff's morning after mini bag. You can check all the info about them at the rm forum


----------



## guccilove

slprich said:


> i love the orange top from mango.....ive been looking for something like that forever.... it's really nice! does mango have an online store?
> 
> oops my reply didnt post the pic.....lemme try again. sorry.


----------



## Samia

^^ Yes Mango does have an online store, but I am not sure if they will still have this top it was F/W 07. Anyone here is the online store link:
http://www.mango.com/paises.htm#


----------



## Samia

tomifey said:


> Great thread Samia!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Samia

Outfit for today

Everything Mango
Bag RM MAM


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - that is the best Spring outfit! Love it!


----------



## aithori

Starresky said:


> *Samia* - that is the best Spring outfit! Love it!



I agree! It looks great, fun color.


----------



## galligator

Cotton knit olive skirt from Wet Seal. Sleeveless sweater Mizrahi for Target. Slides are my single most expensive shoes (Prada)that I drooled over for months until they showed up on Bluefly - trying to train myself to wear them without wobbling (Not ready for outside in these babies yet, think I have to find an area cobbler 1st).


----------



## donnydp

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats


You have such cute outfits, bags, and shoes.  I was overweight then, I wish I could have dressed as cute as you because then I was always dressing sloppy with kids.


----------



## claireZk

*Samia- *I  your outfit today!!!

What kind of store is Mango?  I don't think they have it here


----------



## tatertot

Such a great spring outfit Samia and I love it with your RM bag.


----------



## FijiBuni

Great thread!! I'm happy this is up! Its a nice way to see what I could maybe look good in!


----------



## Eulalia

Samia said:


> Outfit for today
> 
> Everything Mango
> Bag RM MAM


 
I love your outfit! It´s so sute and summery.


----------



## Samia

galligator said:


> Cotton knit olive skirt from Wet Seal. Sleeveless sweater Mizrahi for Target. Slides are my single most expensive shoes (Prada)that I drooled over for months until they showed up on Bluefly - trying to train myself to wear them without wobbling (Not ready for outside in these babies yet, think I have to find an area cobbler 1st).


 
Great outfit! I am  over your heels!


----------



## Samia

*Starresky, aithori, tatertot and Eulalia* thanks for kind comments!

*Donnydp, *Thanks for your comments, I try to look my best no matter what my size, I just learned to appreciate myself as I am now.

*ClaireZK, *Thanks, Mango is a Spanish Brand I think, Penelope Cruz & her sis and Zuhair Murad do some special editions for them too, I love all they have and there L and XL are very generous sizes, plus recently they have introduced clothes just for plus size girls like us. When i walk into their store I want to buy everything, and if I like a certain style I buy the top or bottom whatever it is in every color they have in the store. They are very reasonably priced too and have good quality stuff. I like the Mango in Istanbul far more than the one in the Middle East, so I am shopping a lot!

*AND COME ON THE REST OF YOU, LETS SEE YOUR OUTFITS!*


----------



## Samia

Today's outfit:

Woke up really late and had a Doctor's appointment so threw this on in a hurry.

*Jeans and Top Mango*
( I have this top in every color they had, and I think need new jeans, losing some weight, HURRAY! My pills are working )
*Jeans Cropped Jacket* from a local shop called Ms.( I really like this jacket, the buttons on them are all different colors)
*Guess Sneakers*
No time for accessories today, Bag missing in the pic but it was a PUMA Canvas bag


----------



## Sternchen

Thank GOODNESS for this thread!!!!

Hopefully I will build up the confidence soon enough to post a full body pic on here


----------



## Samia

Strenchen, welcome to our thread and please post pics!


----------



## Dibernal

Hi Guys,

Here are some more pics of my out fits. I don't like taking pictures of my self but I am going to start taking some so I can post them here. 

Outfits:

1- Baby Phat tube dress, with a jean studded bolero jacket.
2- Handkerchief seem style dress from Addition Elle with custom made matching wrap.
3-Evening black dress from Addition Elle, fishnet bolero with rhinestones from DOTS.
4-Lacoste for girls are too small so I got one from the men section, since is a pink color shirt, nobody can tell is a men polo.  That picture was actually taken to show off my "'new then"" Gucci purse... 
5- Black sweater (It was a gift) and a black and white skirt form Addition Elle.


----------



## Dibernal

More pics...

Outfits:

1-MXM Black Blouse with Cream trousers from Laura. 

2- Baby Phat cropped jeans and a fun graffiti shirt from Winners. (That picture was taking on a shopping spree day I had when I when to Orlando at the Mall at Millenia last year) 
3- A really cool animal print Jacket that I love which I recently purchased from Winners. 

XOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## Dibernal

Samia said:


> Outfit for today
> 
> Everything Mango
> Bag RM MAM


 

That is such a cute outfit


----------



## Dibernal

Samia said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Woke up really late and had a Doctor's appointment so threw this on in a hurry.
> 
> *Jeans and Top Mango*
> ( I have this top in every color they had, and I think need new jeans, losing some weight, HURRAY! My pills are working )
> *Jeans Cropped Jacket* from a local shop called Ms.( I really like this jacket, the buttons on them are all different colors)
> *Guess Sneakers*
> No time for accessories today, Bag missing in the pic but it was a PUMA Canvas bag


 
I am curious as to what size are you, cause you don't look big at all . You looks very slim. :okay:

What pills are you using?? Share the secret


----------



## Trayler

Samia said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Woke up really late and had a Doctor's appointment so threw this on in a hurry.
> 
> *Jeans and Top Mango*
> ( I have this top in every color they had, and I think need new jeans, losing some weight, HURRAY! My pills are working )
> *Jeans Cropped Jacket* from a local shop called Ms.( I really like this jacket, the buttons on them are all different colors)
> *Guess Sneakers*
> No time for accessories today, Bag missing in the pic but it was a PUMA Canvas bag


It looks like you've lost a lot of weight...


----------



## Trayler

Samia said:


> Outfit for today
> 
> Everything Mango
> Bag RM MAM


I'm completely in love with this outfit


----------



## Samia

Thanks ladies, but I am still a plus size girl, I wear size 14UK and sometimes even Uk 16 for bottoms. 
And no secret pills, I have PCOS (polycystic Ovary Syndrome) which makes losing weight hard for me with all the hormone imbalance and absence of menstural cycles for months. But my new gyn has put me on a combo of Glucophage, and aspirin and my hormones are coming under control, but still I have a long way to go.


----------



## Samia

*Dibernal* great outfits! The balck Sweater and black and white skirt form Addition Elle is the cutest 

I love your jean studded bolero jacket, I have been looking for something like this.

And I am loving this pic, whats all the goodies in those shopping bags


----------



## anneonimiss

That cropped jacket is really flattering on you, Samia.  I like what you did with the longer brightly colored top under it.  It really defines your waist.

Kudos to all the ladies who are posting and for the gals who are still on the fence, please post!    You don't have to be tiny to be fashionable and look beautiful!    I'm a big fan of this thread and I can't believe it wasn't done sooner.  When I first started coming to tPF, I almost thought regular gals weren't allowed around here.  <--that was a joke, skinny people, don't get all atwitter.


----------



## stefyp

Samia said:


> Thanks ladies, but I am still a plus size girl, I wear size 14UK and sometimes even Uk 16 for bottoms.
> And no secret pills, I have PCOS (polycystic Ovary Syndrome) which makes losing weight hard for me with all the hormone imbalance and absence of menstural cycles for months. But my new gyn has put me on a combo of Glucophage, and aspirin and my hormones are coming under control, but still I have a long way to go.


 


I have the same issue and it never made me lose weight,but just gain itush:...and i'm hypo as well 
Anyway you really look great my dear!!!


----------



## Dibernal

Samia said:


> *Dibernal* great outfits! The balck Sweater and black and white skirt form Addition Elle is the cutest
> 
> I love your jean studded bolero jacket, I have been looking for something like this.
> 
> And I am loving this pic, whats all the goodies in those shopping bags
> 
> View attachment 423170


 


Ha ha ha well in the Jimmy Choo there are 3 beautiful bags that my DH bought me. In the Chanel bag there is some jewelry as well as an umbrella, in the LV bag there is one bag and a pair of sneakers and in the Furla bag there is a suede brown bag .


----------



## Samia

^^ You lucky girl Dibernal!


----------



## Samia

I found some more pics on my laptop, these were for modelling by bags.

With my LV speedy 30
Jeans- Mango
Green Sleeveless Turtle Neck- Zara
Brown Top- Kaibi
Aldo Gold Ballet Flats






And the Coach Bag
Outfit:
Trousers from Peacock
Top and Cardigan- Mango
Black Pointy Boots


----------



## Starresky

*Samia *- I need to learn to dress as smartly as you do 

*Dibernal* - you have so many cute tops! I am going to have to go searching for some of those!


----------



## Samia

I just saw this outfit on Shopbop and I absolutely love it.
http://www.shopbop.com/lookbook/lookbook_detail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302093874



I bought a new Trench last week, but its Navy Blue, I think I will do the same look and pair it with beige trousers and Nude Pumps.What do you all think?
I am also planning on getting a similar bob for summer!


----------



## vlore

*Dibernal*, love your outfits and your modeling pics!!! And wao, what a shopping spree that must have been !!!


----------



## claireZk

Samia said:


> Thanks ladies, but I am still a plus size girl, I wear size 14UK and sometimes even Uk 16 for bottoms.


We're about the same size Samia, like US 12 or 14 in bottoms sometimes 

I wish they had Mango here, because your clothes are sooo cute!  Maybe one day I'll be brave enough to post


----------



## stefyp

A little help ladies...i was browsing MYSHAPE website and i wondered how the jeans-trousers sizes work in the USA...for examle W24 OR W26.
I'm about a UK 18,what should i choose?


----------



## galligator

Pics for the last couple of days have been blurry. Best shot from today. Weather's grey again so back to leggings - which according to another thread, are currently 'in'. It's tough because I remember them "IN" - the 80's. PurpleEggplant open back sweater from Express. Purple handkerchief skirt made in India. Grey pinstripe Alfani pumps with purple embroidery & bows.

My hubby put up the weight bench - wish me luck on coming down from the high 14. No allergy meds so far this year, so hopefully I won't gain the extra summer weight like the last 2 summers.


----------



## purse4u

ALL OF YOU LADIES LOOK GREAT!!! Love your outfits & you all have wonderful personal style!


----------



## anneonimiss

I love this outfit!  But I might be biased because I'm partial to wearing all black myself.    Love those heels.  

By the way, are you a Douglas Adams fan?  *looking at the "Mostly Harmless" in your member title*  Douglas Adams' books are all so hilarious.


----------



## claireZk

stefyp said:


> A little help ladies...i was browsing MYSHAPE website and i wondered how the jeans-trousers sizes work in the USA...for examle W24 OR W26.
> I'm about a UK 18,what should i choose?


Probably US 14 or 16.  UK sizes tend to be 1-2 sizes smaller than US sizes. HTH!


----------



## claireZk

anneonimiss said:


> I love this outfit! But I might be biased because I'm partial to wearing all black myself.  Love those heels.
> 
> By the way, are you a Douglas Adams fan? *looking at the "Mostly Harmless" in your member title* Douglas Adams' books are all so hilarious.


 
Annie, I didn't realize you were quoting Galligator's post at first! I was just about to ask you when you got bangs!


----------



## anneonimiss

I do that all the time when someone copies a pic from an attachment!


----------



## stefyp

claireZk said:


> Probably US 14 or 16. UK sizes tend to be 1-2 sizes smaller than US sizes. HTH!


 
Thanx a lot! So do you think the trousers/jeans size W24 stands for a size 24?


----------



## Samia

galligator said:


> Pics for the last couple of days have been blurry. Best shot from today. Weather's grey again so back to leggings - which according to another thread, are currently 'in'. It's tough because I remember them "IN" - the 80's. PurpleEggplant open back sweater from Express. Purple handkerchief skirt made in India. Grey pinstripe Alfani pumps with purple embroidery & bows.
> 
> My hubby put up the weight bench - wish me luck on coming down from the high 14. No allergy meds so far this year, so hopefully I won't gain the extra summer weight like the last 2 summers.


 
Great Outfit! Love your heels too
Best of luck with the work out, wanna buddy up?


----------



## galligator

stefyp said:


> Thanx a lot! So do you think the trousers/jeans size W24 stands for a size 24?


 
Most of the time 24W stands for "womens sizes" ie. plus.
Lots of stores here have departments broken up into Juniors (odd sizes & younger cut), Misses (even sizes) & Womens (Plus sizes 14 & up. W=womens, WP=Womens Petite)

Oh, thanks for the compliments. Shoes have been a guilty indulgence while I am limiting clothing purchases. As it is my hubby would love for me to make a dent in my fabric stash, so I'm hoping to reach a size where I won't regret cutting into a new piece of fabric.

Samia, buddies? Why not. If I have to be truthful, maybe I can stay away from the tempting junk food. Today the plan is 50 minutes of stationary bike & 20-40 minutes on the free weights. 

Just up & ready to throw on workout gear, so no choice on outfits so far today.

There comes my 3year old, need to do mommy stuff for awhile.


----------



## stefyp

Thanx a lot dear!
You really look great in that outfit because it is so feminine...


----------



## galligator

Oh & Yep, Douglas Adams reference tho' it's been years since I last read the books. My favorite bit I think is from So Long & Thanks for all the fish with the poor schlub who is unknowingly a rain god.

Years ago toyed with the  idea of having 'Mostly Harmless' tatted around my ankle in morse code. But, still no tatoos.


----------



## Blyen

This is my first post here 
Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )


----------



## galligator

Cute younger style with nice evening colors. Have fun.


----------



## Starresky

*lilyjamie* - I aspire to dress as cute as you  AWESOME outfit!


----------



## Blyen

Thank you!I love so much this dress because it goes well day and night,I just have to change shoes and jewelry


----------



## anneonimiss

galligator said:


> Oh & Yep, Douglas Adams reference tho' it's been years since I last read the books. My favorite bit I think is from So Long & Thanks for all the fish with the poor schlub who is unknowingly a rain god.
> 
> Years ago toyed with the idea of having 'Mostly Harmless' tatted around my ankle in morse code. But, still no tatoos.


 
You should read Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency and The Long Dark Teatime of the Soul if you haven't already.  I might be misremembering, but I could swear that the disgruntled lorry driver/rain god appears in one of those as well.  I think I'll dig them out and re-read them.  

Very cute outfit, bte, Lilyjamie.    Love the skirt.


----------



## cristalena56

lilyjamie said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )


aww cute oufit! you are also really pretty!


----------



## claireZk

lilyjamie said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )


You look sooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## la miss

Wow gorgeous *lilyjamie*!


----------



## Blyen

:shame: thank you!but,eheh,i'm not so pretty,the sunglasses do a great job


----------



## Samia

lilyjamie said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )


 
Amazing Outfit! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Samia

galligator said:


> Most of the time 24W stands for "womens sizes" ie. plus.
> Lots of stores here have departments broken up into Juniors (odd sizes &
> Samia, buddies? Why not. If I have to be truthful, maybe I can stay away from the tempting junk food. Today the plan is 50 minutes of stationary bike & 20-40 minutes on the free weights.
> 
> Great! Work out Buddy. me today 45 mins of pilates and 20 mins walking.


----------



## Samia

Today's outfit is boring, made a quick run to the supermarket.
Lee Cooper Purple Tee
Mango Jeans
Juicy City Girl Bag
Aldo flats


----------



## claireZk

lilyjamie said:


> :shame: thank you!but,eheh,i'm not so pretty,the sunglasses do a great job


You look beautiful with or without sunglasses!


----------



## galligator

Still in sweats - only halfway thru bike time before hitting a diaper emergency. NO PICS in my excercise stuff, ugh.

Samia, saw your comment at the wedding dresses thread - you might've seen pics of me when I was still a little girl.


----------



## Blyen

claireZk said:


> You look beautiful with or without sunglasses!


You make me become :shame: XD
thank you!!


----------



## lucretias

samia, I ed the outfit with the cropped jeans jacket! was supercute

and the poster with the cute outfit going out to dinner with her dad. Looked wonderful! I loved it!


----------



## Eulalia

lilyjamie said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )



You look really cute in that outfit.


----------



## galligator

Christopher & Banks shirtdress in navy butterfly/flower print. Lace underskirt.  Chain Belt & Soho Lab oxford stitched sandals.

Samia, finished 40 more minutes on bike yesterday. 50 total today but I'm do for more upper body curls & dumbells.


----------



## Samia

^^ great! me today only heavy cleaning, I miss home and our house help!


----------



## Samia

galligator, your pic did not show up!


----------



## galligator

Let me try again

Just a loose flowing cotton dress, it's starting to warm up her alot:


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

lilyjamie said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )


 
you look fantastic!!!


----------



## kymmie

I love this thread.  I wish it were a sticky.


----------



## Eulalia

galligator said:


> Let me try again
> 
> Just a loose flowing cotton dress, it's starting to warm up her alot:



What a lovely dress! So summery and cute. Nice outfit.


----------



## Samia

Cute dress galligator, and love the belt on it!


----------



## Blyen

I'm totally in love with your belt and shoes


----------



## Samia

Come on everyone lets see some more action here!


----------



## galligator

The belt is probably a Ross special, but I think the shoes still have some sizes at 1/2 price at 6pm.com

I keep avoiding purchasing the black & brown of this shoe. Maybe to try to pretend I'm not an out of control shoe addict. Just about to change out of workout gear. 50 minutes on bike today, maybe I'll get a quick pick up shortly.


----------



## Samia

Today's outfit is a little twist to my previous outfit with the same top. Added another Mango Yellow Cardigan, a Red Mango Over sized Clutch bag and Aldo flats


----------



## stefyp

Ohhh.......delicious yellow cardigan and totally lovable clutch!!


----------



## Starresky

That clutch is HOT


----------



## Eulalia

*Samia* I love that top! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Blyen

the clutch is  and I like the top so much!!!


----------



## nycgr1

lilyjamie said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )


 
You look fab


----------



## krisco

dibernal I think you look great!!  I like all of your outfits.  I think all of the ladies showing off their clothes look good.  I'm a size 18-20 and I love clothes.  It's nice to see big girls  buying nice things. Why should all the skinny girls have all the fun.


----------



## Kansashalo

Keep the outfits coming. 

You ladies inspire me.  My waredrobe is full of black, grey, brown and white (its quick and easy to mix and match) so I always feel self conscience in colors outside of those.

But you ladies make color look so beautiful!


----------



## cristalena56

samia-cute top and clutch!


----------



## Samia

Thanks all! Please everyone try and post some pics, lets keep this thread going!


----------



## Suzzeee

Very cute outfit!!  Quick question for everyone - has anyone bought the Antik jeans in the plus sizes?  I was wondering if they ran small like the regular ones do?


----------



## Blyen

hubby take an horrible pic tonight.Basic outfit today,I'm only get out for work.
t-shirt and bag come from Barcellona,sorry for the socks 


nycgr1 thank you!


----------



## galligator

Boot cut Wrangler Jeans with natural/high waist. True red (not so tomato as it looks) yoked top with lacing at the back. 1/2 inch Baci pumps in red brocade.

Can you tell how hard it is to find a 29 inseam? Actually, these pants fit great over boots, so I'm not willing to hem them unless/until I get another pair.

Buddy, swapping my weight days to MWF to work around kids Tball, so 2 30-minute sessions on the bike today.


----------



## KathyinCanada

Here's one of me in a Monsoon dress  with a black wrap cardigan by Eskandar overtop and my Duo boots. (it was cold out when this photo was taken). BTW, I'm a size 16/18 (depending)


----------



## KathyinCanada

KathyinCanada said:


> Here's one of me in a Monsoon dress  with a black wrap cardigan by Eskandar overtop and my Duo boots. (it was cold out when this photo was taken). BTW, I'm a size 16/18 (depending)



Oh Geez, this pic is huge! I don't know how to make thumbnailsush: Sorry!


----------



## Starresky

*KathyinCanada* - LOVE THOSE BOOTS! You look great


----------



## amanda

Went out to a bar tonight with a friend - dress is Jovovich-Hawk for Target, watch is Marc by Marc Jacobs.  It's hard to tell from the pic (excuse my filthy bathroom and mirror, icky), but the dress is jersey with a lace overlay and ends mid-thigh.  I wore it with jeweled flat sandals (bad ankle, no heels for amanda) and Lee Angel earrings that you can't see in the pic.  Dress worked, I got hit on a few times.


----------



## Starresky

amanda said:


> Dress worked, I got hit on a few times.




*amanda* - That's no wonder! You look HOT! I just got some cute Jovovich-Hawk for Target items and they fit great and are so comfy. I highly recommend the line to all you other plus-size girls!

Love,
Q


----------



## Eulalia

Nice outfits everyone! 

*amanda* You look really cute! I really like your hair.


----------



## Samia

*galligator*, thats a really HOT top, love it! Yesterday's workout, just pilates 45 mins!

*Kathyincanada*, cute outfit. You look great

*amanda*, HOT oufit! and I love your hair. 

*lilyjamie*, cute outfit.


----------



## galligator

TA! 

*KathyinCanada* - love boots with skirts!
*Amanda* - Good job keeping it young when so much plus is designed 'frumpy'.  BTW, my mirrors are filthy too, from little hands. I finally remembered to wipe the main one down before taking yesterdays pics.


----------



## Mollinski76

Thank you for starting this thread!  I never know what to wear!  I am currently a size 14 but was down to a 10 at Christmas!  I went through my pics looking for a pic to share and realized... I delete all full body pics!  I am going to take one maybe later today.  Thanks for the inspiration and I LOVE the pics... gives me ideas of things that might work for my body style!  You ladies are all gorgeous!


----------



## Mollinski76

I just bought a dress for a fall cocktail party/casual wedding reception possibly....






When it arrives I'll take some modeling pics!


----------



## la miss

lilyjamie, the socks are the cutest part! 
galligator, that top is saucy!!! I like the cutout in the back.
KathyinCanada nice outfit! Love the boots.
amanda you're hot! and that dress is tdf.
Mollinski76, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Samia

Here is today's Outfit
Mango Jeans
Riverisland Top and scarf.
Bag is Balenciga




And this is the Trench Coat I wore over it, its from Vera Moda




Sorry boring outfit, but its just for the supermarket!


----------



## Samia

Mollinski76 said:


> Thank you for starting this thread! I never know what to wear! I am currently a size 14 but was down to a 10 at Christmas! I went through my pics looking for a pic to share and realized... I delete all full body pics! I am going to take one maybe later today. Thanks for the inspiration and I LOVE the pics... gives me ideas of things that might work for my body style! You ladies are all gorgeous!


 
Welcome!!
Can't wait to see your modelling pics.


----------



## tatertot

Great outfit Samia! I love the scarf and you can never go wrong with a Balenciaga.


----------



## Samia

Hey Tater, nice to see you here! Will you post some pics for us too.


----------



## galligator

Wranglers again. Wrap top in crinkled fabric from Target. Embroidered tan gypsy / toe ring sandals from Payless about 3 years ago. 

50 mins on bike but still need to get some weights in - bought a new knee brace today & that should really help.


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - great casual outfit. I dig the scarf. You always look so put-together!

*Galligator* - I am totally loving that top! (Cute necklace too!)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jcrew wild daisy card
mossimo skirt
nw sandals


----------



## Samia

*galligator*, love your top! And your necklace is so cute.
*talldrnkofwater*, great outfit! Nice Shoes.


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia!  Oh you don't even want to see what I wear to the supermarket!  I think that is a darling outfit... classy!  Love the shoes or are they boots?  The trench coat is very nice.  It definitely dresses up the outfit!  I always think my pointy boots give me a slimmer look.  I am headed out to a movie and pizza for my husband's birthday tonight so I'll have him take a pic....  Hmm...now what to wear!   I wish I had one of you gals here to help me put something together....


----------



## Starresky

*talldrnkofwater* - I am LOVING that cardigan! And of course, I always admire your taste in shoes


----------



## Starresky

Just thought I'd show off my recent buys at Target  I apologize for my terrible camera skills.

First, this is the Border Print Dress (size XXL = size 18)
(http://www.target.com/Mossimo-Borde...in_de_detail-item-display/601-6713548-3380141)
Quite a deal at $6.99!


----------



## Starresky

Second, this is the Mossimo Black Printed Tunic (size XXL = size 18):
http://www.target.com/Mossimo-Black...in_de_detail-item-display/601-6713548-3380141

Worn with Express brown leggings:


----------



## galligator

Cute art nouveau look on the border print dress. Nice cut that fits you well.


----------



## Samia

*Starresky*, cute dress and I like the tunic too!
*Mollisnki76,* thanks and yes those are pointy boots.


----------



## Samia

Today's Outfit:

Mango Top and Stripy Cami
Mango Jeans
Aldo Flats
Linea Pelle Small Shoulder Bag
HH leather cuff


----------



## galligator

Quick trip out. Black linen dress from Christopher banks. Hollywould for Target open toe pumps.

Still blurry, but think I have the auto focus fixed now.


----------



## Mollinski76

Ok gals here is my first modeling pic!

Dolce sweater - dark torquoise
black cami
Calvin Klein jeans
Franco Sarto boots
Botkier Bryant small shoulder bag


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - love those colors! Great casual look! Thanks for the compliments. I got tons of great compliments when I wore the tunic out yesterday!
*galligator* - what a great dress!
*Mollinski* - keep posting! You are such a great dresser. I love your boots!!! Those jeans are a great fit on you. I always struggle with finding cute jeans!


----------



## Mollinski76

Starresky said:


> *Samia* - love those colors! Great casual look! Thanks for the compliments. I got tons of great compliments when I wore the tunic out yesterday!
> *galligator* - what a great dress!
> *Mollinski* - keep posting! You are such a great dresser. I love your boots!!! Those jeans are a great fit on you. I always struggle with finding cute jeans!



Thank you Starresky!  I appreciate your comments!  I love the Franco Sarto boots.  I have gone through 3 pair of the black ones (slightly diff. styles from diff. seasons).  I live in the pacific nw where we get a lot of rain and cool weather so the boots serve me well as an every day work shoe or going out on the town.  They are versatile because you can where them with a skirt or pants... and the best part is... they are very comfortable.   The rubber sole is the key to comfort!  I have a pair of red suede ones I'll have to model for you gals!  They are adorable!  

I also like the fit of the Calvin Klein stretch jeans.  The other brand that seems to fit me well is Mossimo from Target.  I have tried many different brands ranging from high end to low and these two brands seem to fit best.


----------



## sea0fyears

Wow, it's crazy to see all you girls in long sleeves! It's over 90 where I live. I wish I could wear no sleeve tops since you've shared some really cute ones (I really like Amanda's dress from a few pages back) but I have a horrible farmers tan. I'm glad there's a good showing of "big girls" here since I have a lot of body image issues. I may post a pic if I find time (and a clean mirror!).


----------



## Samia

*galligator and Mollinski,* looking really good girls.
*sea0fyears*, its 6 degrees here today for me! And please do post pics, we would love you to participate.


----------



## Samia

Where are all my girlies gone??

Outfit for the day:


----------



## Mollinski76

I'm here!!!   No time for any new pics!  Samia love your purple hand bag.  Along with the turquoise sweater makes for a great spring look!

This is a bad pic but figured I would share anyway.  I love the jacket even though it is not the most slimming.  It would probably work better with black slacks _(wide leg)_ or a black skirt with coordinating tights.  







We are expecting warm weather here this week.  We haven't had much of a spring.  I'm still wearing winter sweaters!


----------



## Mollinski76

Question: Samia what color are your boots?  Are your pants dark rinse jeans?  Very cute!!


----------



## galligator

Yesterday's run to the Post Office. Red Linen dress (OK, I got 4 from Christopher Banks last week so I'd have some cool clothing this summer; moved to an area that actually gets hot in the summer.) Red brocade 1/2 inch shoes by Baci, Harajuku Lovers olive watch & just for the pic, LAMB ombre handbag that arrived yeserday that I need to decide if I should keep.


----------



## Samia

galligator said:


> Yesterday's run to the Post Office. Red Linen dress (OK, I got 4 from Christopher Banks last week so I'd have some cool clothing this summer; moved to an area that actually gets hot in the summer.) Red brocade 1/2 inch shoes by Baci, Harajuku Lovers olive watch & just for the pic, LAMB ombre handbag that arrived yeserday that I need to decide if I should keep.


 
Nice dress! love the new Lamb bag too.
I love Harajuku lovers too, just got some tees!


----------



## Samia

Mollinski76 said:


> Question: Samia what color are your boots? Are your pants dark rinse jeans? Very cute!!


 
I love your outfit! 
Yes the jeans are dark rinse and the boots are black. Thanks. And the handbag is actually Night Blue.


----------



## Mollinski76

Oh very nice!  Oh even better night blue.... I love it!  I need a new pair of dark rinse jeans. 

galligator - love the Lamb bag!  pretty dress... did you say you bought more than one color of the same dress?  I can never find sun dresses.  I bought a couple casual ones in Hawaii but they are just for kicking around the yard... etc.  I would love to find something cute that fit me nice like that.


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone is looking great here!!!

Today's outfit for work.

Blazer-Newport News catalog
Dress-Rickie Freeman for Teri Jon 
Bag-Balenciaga Day
Shoes-Lauren by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Mollinski76

gemruby!  Love your outfit - very well put together! The blazer is great...is it available online?


----------



## nycgr1

gemruby41 said:


> Everyone is looking great here!!!
> 
> Today's outfit for work.
> 
> Blazer-Newport News catalog
> Dress-Rickie Freeman for Teri Jon
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-Lauren by Ralph Lauren


 

*Gem* you look fierce!! love your whole look & the bbag


----------



## gemruby41

Mollinski76 said:


> gemruby! Love your outfit - very well put together! The blazer is great...is it available online?


Thanks *Mollinski76* & *nycgr1*! I don't think that blazer is available anymore. I bought it about a year ago.


----------



## galligator

Newport news, Spiegel & ABLambdin are all related companies, you might be able to find something similar in their clearance sections, but they are not always the friendliest website navigation around, so have your patience stocked up.


----------



## Eulalia

*Mollinski* I really like your jacket.


----------



## Samia

*gemruby*, great outfit, love your Jacket.


----------



## Veelyn

Im so glad I found this thread! I can' wait to post pics!


----------



## Samia

Outfit for the day:


----------



## Eulalia

*Samia* you always have the cutest outfits. I really like your style.


----------



## Starresky

Eulalia said:


> *Samia* you always have the cutest outfits. I really like your style.



I second that!!!


----------



## galligator

Today. Blue pattern shear/layered skirt w/one-shoulder black sweater. Seychelles brown leather boots with side pouches - probably gonna lose the chance for boots pretty soon - supposed to be up in the 90's this weekend.

Samia - didn't mean to abandon you the other day, but I certainly felt all frumpy in sweats, built 2 kids desks for my girls. Oh, 50 min on the bike today. Cute yellow sweater, I can't wear yellow at all.


----------



## sea0fyears

So I tried taking a photo today, and let me tell you... it's really hard to get that "flash blocking out the face" look! I was trying out a few outfits that I bought for a trip we're planning this weekend, so I'll share some highlights:

My favorite so far is this babydoll top. I love this style, but have been having major boob issues since DD was born. I can actually wear this shirt and not look like a hooker!!  And the pants! This is the first pair of pants that I can say actually FIT me since I wore a size 6 in high school!!! (LOL, I know.. the good old days) All thanks to the fact that I finally gave up trying to find clothes that I could *make* fit me, and finally stopped turning up my nose at the "women's section." Both of these came from Layne Bryant. The jeans are part of their 'right fit' line, and let me tell you.. I love that they got rid of the conventional sizes. I wear a size 3 now!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Hey everyone! This is my first outfit in this thread, I'm excited! I'm a size 14-18 [depending on the clothes]

My whole outfit today is from my FAVORITE store, TORRID! Hope you all like!



[My pics were too big to upload, so click links to see!]

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture00444.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture002.jpg
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture001.jpg


----------



## Samia

*Eulaila and Starresky*, Thank you you are so kind.
*galligator*, really sexy outfit, love the boots! Its ok, I haven't been a good girl with exercising these days anyway.
*seaofyears,* the top looks really nice, still I would to see it on you, turn off the flash girl!
*Veelyn,* congrtas on the first outfit post and welcome. You look real good and love the outfit, specially the thong sandals.


----------



## galligator

Welcome to the thread, pic-wise.   Nice summery outfit.  I can only look at Torrid online, I think there's only 1 or 2 in my state - and they are over the mountains.


----------



## rainrowan

Everyone looks wonderful on this thread! woo hoo! 


My outfit today is Levi's 515 boot cuts, with a GEORGE white t-shirt from Walmart underneath a black cardigan. The Murano millefiori watch is a gift from sis from Venice.

Tell me what you think about the jeans... I feel I finally found jeans that fit my derriere very nicely, and minimal gape at the back of the waist. I can't believe I waited so long to try a sz 16; I'd been wearing 18 and looked sloppy all the time. I'd like to hear from others on how the fit looks to you. Is it still sort of baggy or is length too long? (it is a Levi's misses short and I'm already wearing Harley Davidson pointy mules w/ 2-1/2" heel). 

I'm size 14 top/16 bottom, 5' 4", 180+ lbs. A couple questions:

Does anyone know if a size 16 Levi's Misses short is the same in a Levi's size 16 Petite in fit? The Misses short has a 30" inseam; ideally I would like closer to a 28/29" inseam...

Has anyone tried the Levi's 512 Curvy jeans? I am very curious about these, they are supposed to fit all over AND eliminate the space at the waist....

sorry this is so long/rambling, I've been waiting and waiting to set up a full length mirror in the proper area and it isn't happening; I really want to post pics here to share!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Samia! I love your yellow cardigan/sweater. 

Galligator- I love Torrid! They always have a lot of nice stuff, the prices are pretty reasonable, and they are usually good quality!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone looks wonderful on this thread! woo hoo!  You look great too!


My outfit today is Levi's 515 boot cuts, with a GEORGE white t-shirt from Walmart underneath a black cardigan. The Murano millefiori watch is a gift from sis from Venice. Wal mart has really stepped up their clothing game.  I have alot of cheap cute summery tops from there!

Tell me what you think about the jeans... I feel I finally found jeans that fit my derriere very nicely, and minimal gape at the back of the waist. I can't believe I waited so long to try a sz 16; I'd been wearing 18 and looked sloppy all the time. I'd like to hear from others on how the fit looks to you. Is it still sort of baggy or is length too long? (it is a Levi's misses short and I'm already wearing Harley Davidson pointy mules w/ 2-1/2" heel). They look pretty nice to me! 

I'm size 14 top/16 bottom, 5' 4", 180+ lbs. A couple questions:

Does anyone know if a size 16 Levi's Misses short is the same in a Levi's size 16 Petite in fit? The Misses short has a 30" inseam; ideally I would like closer to a 28/29" inseam...

Has anyone tried the Levi's 512 Curvy jeans? I am very curious about these, they are supposed to fit all over AND eliminate the space at the waist.... Sorry I haven't tried these!


----------



## Veelyn

Oh BTW- Rain, I LOVE your bag!


----------



## rainrowan

Veelyn said:


> My outfit today is Levi's 515 boot cuts, with a GEORGE white t-shirt from Walmart underneath a black cardigan. The Murano millefiori watch is a gift from sis from Venice. Wal mart has really stepped up their clothing game. I have alot of cheap cute summery tops from there!


 
Veelyn, thanks for the super nice comments!

I stumbled upon Walmart when I was going through a long period of *blechh i look in very bad shape" phase and too depressed to shop anywhere else, not even Target. I was so surprised at how well their GEORGE line fits since I am short, broad backed and pear shaped. Very, very hard to fit! Looking forward to trying out more styles from that line. 

I can't wait so see some of your summery tops from there!


----------



## rainrowan

Veelyn said:


> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture00444.jpg


 

Veelyn,

I really like your outfit with the layering. I've passed by the Torrid store in the mall but haven't gone inside yet, I think I'm intimidated, everyone is so confident in there. I don't know why, I'm also intimidated by Wilson's Leatherstore too. rainrowan is just too weird.

I've only "layered" with a cardigan or denim shirt (yucks on me but I keep trying). The t-shirt over t-shirt route doesn't quite work either. I will get up the nerve to try the Torrid store next time.


----------



## Samia

*Rainrowen*, great outfit. Loving the LV!!
And those jeans really do look good on and the fit is really good too!


----------



## rainrowan

Samia said:


> *Rainrowen*, great outfit. Loving the LV!!
> And those jeans really do look good on and the fit is really good too!


 

Thank you Samia, you are a great inspiration with your pics. Wish I had as much variety as you do!


----------



## Samia

Finally, got photobucket to work and resized the pics.
Outfit for today:

White top from Local Istanbul Boutique (they have the cutest things there)
Dark rinse Mango Jeans
Bag LV Speedy
Black Flip Flops


----------



## Samia

Ok, I thought we should also share tips along with our pics. So mine for today:

1. If something looks good on you, buy it in every color.

2. I doesn't have to be a designer brand as long as it looks good on me and is flattering to my figure


----------



## Desi

Fun thread samia! i'm going to copy over some of my modeling pics from the RM thread.


----------



## Samia

^^ great desi, great to have you on board!
Do you think Dee would like to join us here?


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - I love that top. I wish I looked good in white, I'd buy it in a second!


----------



## Desi

Samia said:


> Today's outfit is a little twist to my previous outfit with the same top. Added another Mango Yellow Cardigan, a Red Mango Over sized Clutch bag and Aldo flats


 
THIS OUTFIT IS FREAKIN HAUTE!!! I love your clutch too! 



amanda said:


> Went out to a bar tonight with a friend


 
DOWNTOWN ATHENS?! I miss those days!!



Samia said:


> Finally, got photobucket to work and resized the pics.
> Outfit for today:
> 
> White top from Local Istanbul Boutique (they have the cutest things there)
> Dark rinse Mango Jeans
> Bag LV Speedy
> Black Flip Flops


 
This outfit is SOO cute too! 

I'm sure Dee would LOVE to join this thread!


----------



## Desi

Ok ladies- these are pics from my iphone. Not the best quality. 

This is me wearing a turquoise polo from Sarah Jessica Parker's line "bitten" with a black skirt and my Night/Gold crackle Rebecca Minkoff MAB

Depending on brand- i range usually in the 14/16's.


----------



## galligator

My thought for the day:
We plus girls are often self conscious & wear loose fitting shirts.

This link is to a custom corset shop that I intend to visit in a couple of years. I'm saving up & hoping to get to a 13 or lower by then. It's pricey, but I love that the Sweatheart longline style has a curvy sexy plus-sized gal who looks great. 

http://www.darkgarden.com/corsets_women_detail.asp?productid=cor108

It's okay to try closer styles if they are well-made, whatever the price point.  Not all of them will fit a particular body, but it's okay to branch out & experiment.


----------



## Desi

Same outfit- with my tangerine RM MAB.


----------



## Desi

hehe and this is my PLUS SIZED puppy modeling my RM bags.


----------



## galligator

Cute puppy!


----------



## Desi

eek sorry for the super huge pics.


----------



## deeliciouz

omg maybe I shouldn't have done that! LMAO!


----------



## gemruby41

Samia said:


> Finally, got photobucket to work and resized the pics.
> Outfit for today:
> 
> White top from Local Istanbul Boutique (they have the cutest things there)
> Dark rinse Mango Jeans
> Bag LV Speedy
> Black Flip Flops


 
 this outfit. You look great!!


----------



## gemruby41

*galligator*-you look fabulous in the one shoulder outfit!! 

*desiprinzess718*-you are rockin it!!


----------



## Starresky

*desi *- I love your top and of course your bag!


----------



## Veelyn

rainrowan said:


> Veelyn, thanks for the super nice comments!
> 
> I stumbled upon Walmart when I was going through a long period of *blechh i look in very bad shape" phase and too depressed to shop anywhere else, not even Target. I was so surprised at how well their GEORGE line fits since I am short, broad backed and pear shaped. Very, very hard to fit! Looking forward to trying out more styles from that line.
> 
> I can't wait so see some of your summery tops from there!


*Your welcome!  And you will see them! I also picked up a super cute brown and black dress there a while ago. I'm sure you'll be seeing it too!*



rainrowan said:


> Veelyn,
> 
> I really like your outfit with the layering. I've passed by the Torrid store in the mall but haven't gone inside yet, I think I'm intimidated, everyone is so confident in there. I don't know why, I'm also intimidated by Wilson's Leatherstore too. rainrowan is just too weird.
> 
> I've only "layered" with a cardigan or denim shirt (yucks on me but I keep trying). The t-shirt over t-shirt route doesn't quite work either. I will get up the nerve to try the Torrid store next time.


*Don't be nervous or intimidated! You will love their clothes! The people in my store are really nice too. I love the T-Shirt over t-shirt look, but not on me. Maybe when I lose a few pounds! haha. I like to layer a tank top under a flowy shirt though *



Samia said:


> Finally, got photobucket to work and resized the pics.
> Outfit for today:
> 
> White top from Local Istanbul Boutique (they have the cutest things there)
> Dark rinse Mango Jeans
> Bag LV Speedy
> Black Flip Flops


 
*LOVE this outfit. Especially the shirt!*



Samia said:


> Ok, I thought we should also share tips along with our pics. So mine for today:
> 
> *1. If something looks good on you, buy it in every color.*
> 
> *2. I doesn't have to be a designer brand as long as it looks good on me and is flattering to my figure*



*I live by both of these rules!!*



desiprinzess718 said:


> Ok ladies- these are pics from my iphone. Not the best quality.
> 
> This is me wearing a turquoise polo from Sarah Jessica Parker's line "bitten" with a black skirt and my Night/Gold crackle Rebecca Minkoff MAB
> 
> Depending on brand- i range usually in the 14/16's.


 
*Me likes it!! Love the shoes!*


----------



## rainrowan

galligator said:


> My thought for the day:
> We plus girls are often self conscious & wear loose fitting shirts.
> 
> This link is to a custom corset shop that I intend to visit in a couple of years. I'm saving up & hoping to get to a 13 or lower by then. It's pricey, but I love that the Sweatheart longline style has a curvy sexy plus-sized gal who looks great.
> 
> http://www.darkgarden.com/corsets_women_detail.asp?productid=cor108
> 
> It's okay to try closer styles if they are well-made, whatever the price point. Not all of them will fit a particular body, but it's okay to branch out & experiment.


 

Intriguing. I was going to mention my corset (really a girdle) and decided not to but now you posted about it... 

I bought one last year, it's not as elaborate as darkgarden tho. I was fitted by a SA at a boutique similar to The Avenue or Lane Bryant. I will have to get back with the name of it. I looked like I dropped about 2 or 3 dress sizes w/ the girdle. I removed the boning from it, because it is uncomfortable when I sit. I should wear it more often, the SA was wearing hers for 3 months and you could tell her figure had taken on the hourglass look. She said without dieting, she had lost 25 lbs alone from wearing the girdle.


----------



## Starresky

Hmm, I want to hear more about this corset you two speak of . . . I have never bought or worn one before. It looks really uncomfortable but I would be willing to give it a try if you guys have recommendations that are a little more affordable!


----------



## Samia

*galligator*, love the corset and totally agree with your tip. I have something similar but that one is just for the bedroom!

*Desi, starresky,Veelyn, gemruby41*, thanks for the comments.

*Dee*, I didn't really get what you are saying?


----------



## Desi

thanks ladies for the comments!


----------



## Samia

Just heading out to the Mall (its 11:30 am here), outfit for the day:

My favourite Yellow Cardi from Mango paired with a white tee from Harajuku Lovers, Dark Jeans and comfy Hush Puppies flats.






*Today's Thought:*
If you have a figure similar to mine, forget straight trousers or jeans exist. I always get Boot Cut Jeans, skinny jeans look great but have to be paired with the right top (nothing too short) to balance out the figure.


----------



## Samia

Starresky said:


> *Samia* - I love that top. I wish I looked good in white, I'd buy it in a second!


 
Girl, you have to try it, I bet you will look great in a white top, I remember your pic in that white and black dress you posted, you looked awesome, get something in the same style, I think the dress was a wrap one.
Come on girl


----------



## Starresky

Samia said:


> Girl, you have to try it, I bet you will look great in a white top, I remember your pic in that white and black dress you posted, you looked awesome, get something in the same style, I think the dress was a wrap one.
> Come on girl



Okay, I will! I'll post the results when I get one as cute as yours


----------



## rainrowan

Starresky said:


> Hmm, I want to hear more about this corset you two speak of . . . I have never bought or worn one before. It looks really uncomfortable but I would be willing to give it a try if you guys have recommendations that are a little more affordable!


 

You might want to start out with something with less rigid compression and affordable like FLEXEES by Maidenform before going on to firmer compression lingerie. HTH!

here is the direct link to the one I have, I think I paid ~$77 last year, which to me was pretty steep for me: SQUEEM Magical Lingerie but you can find out about how the compression works.

**I can see the compression being difficult for people with GI issues... I'm not a medical person but it might be a good idea for people with health concerns to check with their doctors and see if it is ok before wearing.


----------



## deeliciouz

Samia said:


> *galligator*, love the corset and totally agree with your tip. I have something similar but that one is just for the bedroom!
> 
> *Desi, starresky,Veelyn, gemruby41*, thanks for the comments.
> 
> *Dee*, I didn't really get what you are saying?



:shame: I'm just a little slow. I was looking for this thread in the RM forum and couldn't see it, so I bumped it. Then I looked more closely, saw it was on a different forum and was already on the first page! I totally didn't need to bump it! I think I was a little too sleepy yesterday!


----------



## Trayler

Great thread...I love all your outfits.I am trying to pluck up enough courage to post pics...soon.


----------



## Samia

deeliciouz said:


> :shame: I'm just a little slow. I was looking for this thread in the RM forum and couldn't see it, so I bumped it. Then I looked more closely, saw it was on a different forum and was already on the first page! I totally didn't need to bump it! I think I was a little too sleepy yesterday!


 
LOL! Dee too much starbucks I think!
Ok lets see some modelling pics, post the one you have in RM with the Wine RM and the matching LQ Scarf, I love the color.


----------



## Samia

tomifey said:


> Great thread...I love all your outfits.I am trying to pluck up enough courage to post pics...soon.


 
Welcome and please join us!


----------



## deeliciouz

Samia said:


> LOL! Dee too much starbucks I think!
> Ok lets see some modelling pics, post the one you have in RM with the Wine RM and the matching LQ Scarf, I love the color.



LOL! I will, I promise!! Btw, missy you are too cute with your fab outfits! I was browsing through this thread and was like, look at Miss Samia looking all miss fashionista! I'm like, I need to find our where she shops!


----------



## gucci lover

Ok, where have I been all this time???  I have never even seen this thread   First of all, I want to say that* EVERYONE* looks absolutely gorgous .  And then of course, Thank youuuuuu sooo much *Samia* for creating this thread.  I just read all 17 pages.  I am plus size too so this gives me wonderful ideas on how to dress.  Can i post past outfits?  I don't usually take pics of what I wear daily but I do have some outfits that I have from the past.  If you guys don't mind, i can start posting.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Samia

Welcome *Gucci lover*, you will love it here, all the girls are so nice.
And you are welcome to post any past, present outfits. Looking forward to seeing your pics soon!


----------



## galligator

Of course  *GL*, jump right in just like the rest of us. 

Hectic weekend so far - be checking in later on. Missed my bike time yesterday.


----------



## Samia

^^ That reminds me galligator 45 mins of strength exerices and 20 mins pilates yesterday.


----------



## gucci lover

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!  I thought I had some decent pics on file but after looking around, I didn't really find anything good :shame: lolz - all these pics were taken sometime last year.

Well here is a pic of me and hubby in hawaii last year. i found the dress at ross or marshalls [i can't remember] along with my gucci biba hobo



Here's another dress I found at either Ross or Marshalls  with a Banana republic cardigan and carlos santana shoes purchased on sale at Dillards.   This was at my son's 1st Communion



Here's the top part, pic taken at my in-laws 



This pic im wearing an Old Navy top, white tank underneath, torrid jeans, H&M scarf [both on me and on cabby] and LV neo cabby gm


----------



## Samia

^^ Gucci Lover, great outfits!


----------



## Samia

Outfit for today:

Mango Brown Long Sleeves Tee
Scarf Unknown
Trousers Peacock


----------



## gucci lover

Thank you *Samia*!  Wow, i just love all your outfits.  They are truly inspirational


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Veelyn said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first outfit in this thread, I'm excited! I'm a size 14-18 [depending on the clothes]
> 
> My whole outfit today is from my FAVORITE store, TORRID! Hope you all like!
> 
> 
> 
> [My pics were too big to upload, so click links to see!]
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture00444.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture002.jpg
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc151/veelyn18/Picture001.jpg


 

cute! I really like your flats, I feel so funny in flats guess its cause i'm only 5'1"


----------



## claireZk

Samia said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Mango Brown Long Sleeves Tee
> Scarf Unknown
> Trousers Peacock


This is gorgeous!  Very flattering too!


----------



## Samia

Thanks ClaireZk.
Come on girls, show me some outfits!


----------



## galligator

Hey y'all & Samia - so far bike only today. 50 minutes leaves my tush numb.

Anyway, crazy weekend. My DH was in work-related training on the other side of the US for the last 3 weeks & was scheduled for another training almost immediately in another east coast state. What he didn't tell me was that he had managed to get travel arrangements to be home Friday afternoon for my birthday before having to fly back out late Sunday morning. SURPRISE.

Anyway, had Indian for b-day dinner & did lots of errands & stuff on Saturday, ending up at a 'Belly Dance' conference  for their end of the day Hafla/show. So, just getting back to my normal groove. But, I was a bad girl & did pick up a gorgeous dance 'stage' bra & beaded belt set. I am looking at going back to classes once a week after my hubby is back from his latest training class.

Anyway, today's quick errands may be an outifit I've worn before? - a burgundy top & burgundy cotton skirt. Tarnished bronze mary jane wedges with ankle socks. It's getting really warm here, but I bruised my foot this weekend wearing d'orsays without stockings when my feet swelled in the heat. So socks with Mary Janes it is.

OK, today's outfit + the costume set posed on my sewing dummy.


----------



## Starresky

*guccilover - *love that black and white dress! That LV bag is awesome and really completed that outfit!

*Samia* - I love that pink floral scarf. I really wish I lived in weather that worked with scarves.

Sorry for being MIA the last few days. I just graduated law school (YAY!) so things have been hectic. I'll try to post more pics when I don't look like a bum going to classes for my bar prep course.


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*, looking great as usual!

*galligator*, that is a cute top you have on. I love the sleeves on it.


----------



## gucci lover

Starresky said:


> *guccilover - *love that black and white dress! That LV bag is awesome and really completed that outfit!
> 
> *Samia* - I love that pink floral scarf. I really wish I lived in weather that worked with scarves.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA the last few days. I just graduated law school (YAY!) so things have been hectic. I'll try to post more pics when I don't look like a bum going to classes for my bar prep course.


 
Thank you *starresky*  Congrats on graduating that is really awesome!!  I'll be waiting to see all your future outfits.  I totally know what you mean about being a bum - I'm a SAHM.  I hardly ever dress up :shame:


----------



## gemruby41

Heading out to work today.

Blazer-JC Penny
Blouse-from my sister
Skirt-Gap
Bag-Balenciaga
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Samia

*galligator*, nice outfit and love the belly dancing costume. I love belly dancing, I learnt some in my teenage years from a professional. Workout today? Does a trip to the Mall count? LOL
*Starresky*, CONGRATS ON YOUR GRADUATION!! So happy for you. 
And as for the scarf days, they are over I think, I am leaving Istanbul and going home to Bahrain for a few weeks and the temperature there is hitting 40C. And Istanbul is getting warmer too.
*gemruby41*, thanks for the kind comment. 
Looking good girl, killer heels and killer B Bag. You have great legs girl!

Got no pics for you today, most of my stuff is packed for our trip tomorrow, wore a black tee and jeans to the Mall today. Got a great pair of silver gladiator flats for summer, will post pic soon. I think the gladiator style is here to stay for summer too, so I read somewhere, so picked a shimmery silver from Nine West. 
Will be posting from Bahrain (home) tomorrow, finally I get access to my entire wardrobe.


----------



## IDKMyBFFJill

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Oh of course posters should be nice when posting help _if _someone asks
> 
> im a size 9-10 so yes i think im a plus size



OMG Please tell me when a size 9/10 became plus size?


----------



## candace117

^Maybe if you are 3 feet tall???


----------



## Veelyn

~Fabulousity~ said:


> cute! I really like your flats, I feel so funny in flats guess its cause i'm only 5'1"


 
Thanks babe! :shame:

I love flats on anyone! They are so cute and practical. Don't feel funny!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> Heading out to work today.
> 
> Blazer-JC Penny
> Blouse-from my sister
> Skirt-Gap
> Bag-Balenciaga
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin


 
Get it girl! Love the Bal and CL's!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Gemruby... you look stunning. Beautiful combo!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Starresky

*gemruby *- those shoes are beautiful!


----------



## gucci lover

gemruby - that's one hot work outfit!  Great combo


----------



## amanda

i don't have a picture of me in it, but I wore this Anthropologie dress downtown for some drinks over the weekend


----------



## gucci lover

^^^Ooooo I love it!  It's so cute!!! Perfect for spring/summer


----------



## galligator

Cute dress, post a modeling shot when you get a chance.

On the road today, not sure what to wear yet.


----------



## Veelyn

My outfit for the day: [VERY CASUAL]

Torrid dress [There is a red belt that is supposed to go with this, but I didn't wear it today]
Jean jacket from Walmart [Hey!! $9 baby!!]
Silver heart necklace from Gordmans
Blk old navy flip flops

Tip for the day: Spanx work wonders! Wish I could have found mine this morning.

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm244/veelyn89/untitled.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm244/veelyn89/Picture002.jpg


----------



## galligator

Love the Plaid!


----------



## Starresky

*Veelyn* - that necklace and jacket are HOT!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you *Galligator* and *Starresky*!


----------



## gucci lover

*Veelyn* - that dress is soooooo cute!!  you look great.  I've always wanted to try spanx but then I can't decide which one i want to get.  Which ones did you purchase?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Samia

Veelyn, great casual look!

Girls, I just flew home to Bahrain. Wil post something new soon.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

gucci lover said:


> Ok, where have I been all this time??? I have never even seen this thread  First of all, I want to say that* EVERYONE* looks absolutely gorgous . And then of course, Thank youuuuuu sooo much *Samia* for creating this thread. I just read all 17 pages. I am plus size too so this gives me wonderful ideas on how to dress. Can i post past outfits? I don't usually take pics of what I wear daily but I do have some outfits that I have from the past. If you guys don't mind, i can start posting. Thanks!!!


 
Gucci lover-- i luv your ava it's sooo cute from now on thats how im going to weigh myself


----------



## gucci lover

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Gucci lover-- i luv your ava it's sooo cute from now on thats how im going to weigh myself


 
awww thanks *solidgold*... haha i thought it was quite funny!!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Veelyn, great casual look!
> 
> Girls, I just flew home to Bahrain. Wil post something new soon.


 
Thanks hun!


----------



## Veelyn

Here is my outfit for the day ladies.

Shirt from Torrid [Love this shirt, got it on clearance!!]
Jeans from Torrid [Freestyle Revolution]
Pink flip flops from Walmart. 
Not accessories except the rings I wear daily.

Tip of the day: Wait until its on sale. THEN buy one in every color 

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm244/veelyn89/untitled-1.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm244/veelyn89/Picture002-1.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm244/veelyn89/Picture003.jpg


----------



## gucci lover

V - Love it!!!


----------



## CTgrl414

veelyn, that really is a fabulous shirt!!


----------



## Dibernal

desiprinzess718 said:


> hehe and this is my PLUS SIZED puppy modeling my RM bags.


 


OHHHHHHH I love your dog! :shame:


----------



## Dibernal

gemruby41 said:


> Everyone is looking great here!!!
> 
> Today's outfit for work.
> 
> Blazer-Newport News catalog
> Dress-Rickie Freeman for Teri Jon
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-Lauren by Ralph Lauren


 

Great taste!


----------



## nycgr1

gemruby41 said:


> Heading out to work today.
> 
> Blazer-JC Penny
> Blouse-from my sister
> Skirt-Gap
> Bag-Balenciaga
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin


 
Fierce!!


----------



## purly

Ok, here are two of my work outfits:

1)





Neiman Marcus Exclusive tweed suit
Louboutin scallopeda peep toe heels
Chanel purple metallic reissue

2)





Go Silk puckered blouse
Gap pants
Nanette Lepore 'Naughty Knot' wedges
Chanel timeless clutch
Oakley o-wire titanium glasses

---

I am a US 14.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I love this thread. I've never even been in the clothing section because I always figured I couldn't fit in to anything people were talking about. I'm going to gather up my courage and post soon. I love Torrid...most of my stuff is from there. =)


----------



## Samia

*Veelyn*, great top!
*purly*, love the tweed suit and the Chanel! You look great!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

this is an old pic but I love this dress and wore it this week
kara janx kimono wrap dress


----------



## galligator

Love the wrap style. Looks great.


----------



## kymmie

Everyone looks so fabulous. 

Tall Drink, I love your wrap style dress. Its so difficult to find one without a crazy pattern. Beautiful!


----------



## purly

Ok I'm going to the MC Chris concert in Brooklyn later today so I'm going for the hipster look here:





Anthropologie dress
Chloe suede mary jane flats
Dior sunnies
Olivia Harris bag
Jeanine Payer necklace

Not sure if I pull it off but I figure in a crowd full of hipsters no one will care.


----------



## Samia

^^ Looking good purly and definately pulling it off!


----------



## Samia

Outfits for a few days back:

Everything from Peacock, shoes unknown






Skirt- Wai Pai
Tops- Mango
Flip Flops unknown


----------



## Samia

A couple more:

Top from Zara
Jeans Mango
Bag Mango
Shoes- Charles and Keith





Wrap around Top- Peacock
Jeans- Mango
RM Small Clutch Bag
Shoes- Colin Stuart


----------



## kroquet

The outfits and all of you are gorgeous!  Can't believe that I have not looked in this thread.  So, today, I found a great looking pair of Lucchese boots in a tobacco color, but need some equally great looking jeans.  So, what brand would you ladies recommend for a 14 to 16 US?   Much appreciated!!  Oh, and none of those low rise jeans for me or the dreaded mommy jeans!! LOL  Thanks


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> V - Love it!!!


 


CTgrl414 said:


> veelyn, that really is a fabulous shirt!!


 
Thank you both! :shame:


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> *Veelyn*, great top!
> *purly*, love the tweed suit and the Chanel! You look great!


 
Thanks! 

I am going to have to check out this Mango place. Are they online? And I always like your shoes!!!



talldrnkofwater said:


> this is an old pic but I love this dress and wore it this week
> kara janx kimono wrap dress


 
 Love this!


----------



## Samia

Hi Veelyn, yes mango is online:
http://www.mango.com/home/home.htm?idioma=e&pais=400&europeo=S&opcion=abierto


----------



## gemruby41

*talldrnkofwater, purly, & samia*-you ladies look fabulous!!


----------



## gucci lover

Samia said:


> Hi Veelyn, yes mango is online:
> http://www.mango.com/home/home.htm?idioma=e&pais=400&europeo=S&opcion=abierto


 
Thank you so much for sharing samia.  I couldn't find the online shopping on that particular link so I googled mango again and this is what came up http://www.mangoshop.com/shop.faces Is it the same thing?  Thanks!!


----------



## jayjay77

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is an old pic but I love this dress and wore it this week
> kara janx kimono wrap dress


 
I love this dress!!  You look stunning talldrink!!  and the shoes:shame:


----------



## Samia

gucci lover said:


> Thank you so much for sharing samia. I couldn't find the online shopping on that particular link so I googled mango again and this is what came up http://www.mangoshop.com/shop.faces Is it the same thing? Thanks!!


 
Yes, its the same!


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks for the My Shape website link ladies!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Samia. You rock


----------



## gucci lover

Samia said:


> Yes, its the same!


 
the U.S. site only carries up to a L and i'm an XL in tops.  And most of the sizes only go up to 10.  The clothes are sooo cute.  I'm sad.


----------



## Samia

^^ I am a 12 in tops, and I wear L from Mango, they fit me fine, as you can see from my pics. I say try one!


----------



## gemruby41

Dress-Calvin Klein
Bag-LV
Shoes-Yoyo 85mm


----------



## Starresky

*gemruby* - I LOVE THAT DRESS!!!


----------



## gucci lover

Starresky said:


> *gemruby* - I LOVE THAT DRESS!!!


 
Mee too!!  you look gret.


----------



## Veelyn

GEMRUBY- Rock that! Loveeee the speedy!


----------



## purly

gemruby41 said:


> Dress-Calvin Klein
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Yoyo 85mm



LOVE it!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for the compliments!!


----------



## galligator

Haven't been around the camera lately.
Nice & flattering choices *talldrnkofwater & gemruby.*
*gemruby's* reminds me that another good tip is to dress up or dress down your styles with nice accessories for a totally put-together look. Louboutin's aside - it's usually a small expense to really help your whole look & avoid looking 'sloppy'.


----------



## Samia

gemruby41 said:


> Dress-Calvin Klein
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Yoyo 85mm


 
Looking great! ove the dress and your speedy too


----------



## talldrnkofwater

gemruby- that outfit is gorg!!
Samia, love your outfits


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

talldrnkofwater said:


> this is an old pic but I love this dress and wore it this week
> kara janx kimono wrap dress


 

you look AMAZING


----------



## arnott

Any swimsuit pics?


----------



## Eulalia

Samia said:


> Outfit for today
> 
> Everything Mango
> Bag RM MAM



*Samia* I loved this top so much that I got it as well!  I really like it. Now I wish I had bought two...


----------



## Samia

^^ Great, I wish the same! But I did not find another color.


----------



## Veelyn

arnott said:


> Any swimsuit pics?


 
NOT FROM ME


----------



## galligator

I think quite enough of my figure is 'out there' in this casual for T-ball outfit. Swimsuit, not so much  ... How about Wonder Woman's full-body scuba suit?


----------



## Samia

^^ galligator, your tee is so cute! And thanks for bumping the thread.


----------



## gemruby41

Today's outfit

Dress-Tommy Hilfiger
Jacket-Macy's
Shoes-Miu Miu
Bag-Kooba


----------



## galligator

OMG, I love those shoes ... are they the simple heel or jewelled back? I felt decadent just holding the red pair at Nordstroms a week or so ago.


----------



## galligator

Oh & Samia, I'm still movin' on the bike, but today's been weird so I have to sqeeze it in before bedtime... Saw my lowest scale reading in a year last week. Sure it's only 8# since January, but it's enough that my XL's are getting room again at the shoulders.

Gonna be out of town over the weekend, hope everyone's well & keeping the thread going if I have trouble checking out TPF.


----------



## gemruby41

galligator said:


> OMG, I love those shoes ... are they the simple heel or jewelled back? I felt decadent just holding the red pair at Nordstroms a week or so ago.


Here's the back.


----------



## jixiang

Gorgeous dress!  Love it with the white jacket too


----------



## tknight

Where did u get the pants from?


----------



## meluvbags31

Samia said:


> Outfits for a few days back:
> 
> Everything from Peacock, shoes unknown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt- Wai Pai
> Tops- Mango
> Flip Flops unknown
> 
> View attachment 444236



samia, are those skinny type jeans?  they look cute.  can you buy them online?  i'm a US 8/10.  

Thanks,  just looking at this thread, makes me want to shop shop shop!


----------



## Samia

*gemruby41,* great outfit.

*galligator*, you are really good for keeping up the exercising, I have been so busy lately and congrats! And you have such great shoes.

*meluvbags31*, welcome! yes those are skinny jeans but I don't know where to get them online sorry. I never buy jeans online, I like to try them first.


----------



## Samia

Did anyone see the SATC movie yet, I am still waiting for it to be released her and dying o watch it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I saw it the first day.  I loved it.  I laughe and cried.


----------



## gucci lover

I haven't seen it yet..  I def NEED to go


----------



## Samia

Outfit for today:
Mango Jeans
Top- don't remeber
Shoes- No name
Bag- Botkier
Accessories-Coach


----------



## Samia

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ I saw it the first day. I loved it. I laughe and cried.


 
Lucky girl! I am dying to see it.


----------



## Mollinski76

Gemruby!  I love those shoes from a few posts ago and must say... You are looking FAB!  Thank you everyone for posting pics.  They are adorable!  I will try to post some soon.  I over indulged and gained a little weight..   So as soon as I fit back into some of my cute clothes I'll take a pic.

I did see the SATC movie.   I loved 70% of it!   I actually want to see it again to thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## Samia

Was a very hot, dry and duaty day today.
Outfit for the day:
Skirt- Peacock
Top- Zara
Flip Flops- No Name


----------



## jixiang

I love love love that skirt!  *sighs*  Great outfit!


----------



## purly

Samia -- that style of shirt is ultra flattering.


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia... I second that!  LOVE your top!  I need some new modeling pics up here!


----------



## Mollinski76

Question to all... I know we all look best in various styles.  However, my trouble spot is for sure my tummy.  Anyone else with this issue.... what are your favorite pair of jeans?  I'm looking for something comfy and slimming (dark rinse).  I lean toward the calvin klein stretch jeans or mossimo.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Samia, I love your skirt.  

Samiah, my name.


----------



## UK2ME

I cannot recommend enough the new "Right Fit" jeans line in Lane Bryant.  They are much better cut and more flattering than any of the other "womens" versions of skinny-girl jeans, IMHO.

I would like to play and post some pictures too, but it'll have to wait until I have my camera!

ETA - I miss Next and Dorothy Perkins.  I used to get a lot of my clothes there.  And M&S undies.  </nostalgia>


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Mollinski76 said:


> Question to all... I know we all look best in various styles.  However, my trouble spot is for sure my tummy.  Anyone else with this issue.... what are your favorite pair of jeans?  I'm looking for something comfy and slimming (dark rinse).  I lean toward the calvin klein stretch jeans or mossimo.



My problem area is my tummy too, and I love love love the Calvin Klein jeans. They run a bit big, I sized down one size. You should try them!


----------



## UK2ME

Ok!  So here's what I wore yesterday.  Since you can't see it very well, it's a black wool fitted sweater with a satin insert at the neck, and a dark-rinse denim skirt.  And a big ol' belt, because you can't go wrong with one of those, and pointy-toe ballet flats.

For reference, I'm a US 16-18.

Note to self - learn how to take a non-wobbly picture!!  Actually, I think I may enlist the help of my colleague


----------



## jixiang

^ That's a great outfit!  

I love this thread - I'm getting tips on ways to better dress myself from you gals!


----------



## Samia

Thanks for all the comments!

Outfit for today:
Top and Jeans- Mango
Shoes- Topshop


----------



## gucci lover

Looking good *Samia* & *UK2ME*


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, ladies!

Samia, I love your style.  You always seem to look so darn cute!!  I aspire to that level of cuteness.  I love this thread; it's given me so much inspiration and courage.  It's taken me a long time to figure out how to dress my body at 200lb as opposed to the 140lb I was when I got to the US, and it's awesome to see how everyone else makes the most of their curves!

Here's yesterday and today - I promise that the beige crops look better on than they came out in the picture; I guess the light and shadow did nothing good for my fluffy middle!  Oh well, nothing that 10lbs (or so) wouldn't fix...  ush:    On the bright side, I did clean the mirror....

Since I haven't gotten any better at taking pictures, yesterday was the print dress (Walmart) and red patent ballet flats (Payless), and today is the beige crops with a blue knit top with lace edging (both Lane Bryant), and ribbon-pieced ballet flats (Target).  As you can see, I believe in ballet flats and I don't like to spend a lot of money on clothes!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Loving the photos ladies - so stylish!

I should post photos really but I'm normally such a mess its embarrassing!!!


----------



## UK2ME

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I should post photos really but I'm normally such a mess its embarrassing!!!


 
I figured that if I try to post a photo every day, I should dress for the photo.  I'm hoping it will make me take more care, rather than throwing something on in the morning!


----------



## Samia

Hey *lovingalotofbags*, is your name Samiah?
Thanks *guccilover and UK2Me* for the kind comments.
You look great *UK2ME*


----------



## Eulalia

*UK2Me* and *Samia* You both have really nice outfits! I always come back to this thread to see all the lovely new outfits.


----------



## Samia

And outfit for today:
Everything from Peacocks


----------



## gemruby41

*UK2ME*-you look great!

*Samia*-you have such cute clothes, and you coordinate so well!

My outfit for today.
Skirt & Blouse-from Macy's
Blazer-Newport News catalog
Shoes-Christian Louboutin
Bag-LV


----------



## galligator

*Samia* - That green top is a good color for you.
*gemruby41 - *Nice spring outfit.

This is on here somewhere else. No leggings this time; shoes are Madden Girl natural snakeskin print T-straps from Ross.


----------



## purly

I seriously love this thread.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Samia said:


> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> Outfit for today:
> Top and Jeans- Mango
> Shoes- Topshop


 
Samia you have great style and I love your shoes in this pic!!!


----------



## gucci lover

purly said:


> I seriously love this thread.


 
^^Me too!!  *gemruby* - you look grrrrrreat!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks galligator & gucci lover!

*galligator*-that's a pretty dress!  It looks so comfortable.


----------



## Veelyn

SAMIA- I love that green top with the dragonfly on it!

GEMRUBY- Can I come live in your closet?  hehe.


----------



## galligator

I usually only use this top while excercising. It is my Police concert tank top from last year's show in Seattle. Expensive show but good seats & a bit of a party atmosphere. The jeans are either Wrangler or Rocky Mountain jeans and folded with a large cuff at a capri pedal pusher length. I hate most other brands that sit lower on the hips & make me look wider than I already am! The flats are cheapie wedges from Payless.

Anyway, running out to T-ball practice.


----------



## UK2ME

Ladies, I have to say that I think we're a pretty cute bunch!  

Here's yesterday; I think, on reflection, that I don't like that shirt with that skirt.  The skirt needs a more fitted and structured top with it.  That one is like a fine jersey polo shirt, and looks better with a nice trouser.

Notice the sandals - I didn't wear ballet flats!!!


----------



## galligator

More summer tops, Betty Boop. Payless flats. Is everyone out this week?


----------



## tatertot

I love this thread as well and think you all look gorgeous. Here is a pic of me on vacation last week in a Juicy dress I found at the outlet for 28 bucks! Normally I can't fit in their clothes but this dress managed to just barely fit.


----------



## galligator

Yay for you!  I haven't done strapless except for corsets in forever.


----------



## tatertot

galligator said:


> Yay for you!  I haven't done strapless except for corsets in forever.



I know!! I was so scared but hubby said "you look gorgeous" and that gave me the confidence to rock it:shame:. I could not get it over my chest if my life depended on it but thank goodness the girls can hold it up. I always wear a shrug or cover up over my arms but it was so blinking hot that I had to just wear it alone. (it was 103 in the mountains that day!!)


----------



## tonij2000

I love this thread! You girls look fantastic!


----------



## UK2ME

Tatertot, you look adorable!!

Galligator, that shirt is wicked cute


----------



## stell_lala

Hi all,  plus size newbie here  you all look great! 

So glad to see a thread dedicated for plus size us


----------



## stell_lala

tatertot said:


> I love this thread as well and think you all look gorgeous. Here is a pic of me on vacation last week in a Juicy dress I found at the outlet for 28 bucks! Normally I can't fit in their clothes but this dress managed to just barely fit.


 

That's pretty! I'll never muster the courage to wear that without a cardigan to cover my fat arms


----------



## Veelyn

Tater- Like the black dress! You can never go wrong with black!


----------



## UK2ME

So I went out for lunch and a walk round the mall with my girlfriend on Saturday, and wore a green sleeveless shirt with hook-and-eye fastenings down the front (which is actually a handmedown, so I'm not entirely sure where it came from!) and some walking shorts.

Today to work, I wore a crimson knit top (just like the blue one I wore the other day; my motto - if it looks good, get it in every colour...) and some Secret Slimmer plain black trousers. And the ballet flats both days, of course!

I went grocery shopping at Walmart yesterday looking decidedly uncute, so you don't get a picture of that


----------



## Samia

*Tater*, you look amazing!

Nice outfits UK2ME


----------



## tatertot

UK2ME, I love that green top and both of your outfits are great. Secret slimming pants huh Where have they been hiding all my life. I am a devout Spanx wearer but I would love some pants that I did not have to wear them under.
 Here is a pic of my outfit for today. I use the scarf to wrap around my arms and to keep me warm in the chilly air conditioning.


----------



## Samia

^^Looking real good Tater!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, Tatertot and Samia! Tater, I love that dress.  You look fantastic - and happy, too 

Secret Slimmer pants - Lane Bryant. Check them out here. I swear by them!! I had some Spanx, but they were so darn uncomfortable I just gave up.

Here's what I wore to work today; this is the same shirt that I decided I don't like with the grey skirt. There's a fine check on the trousers in turquoise and orange, which my lousy picture-taking doesn't show! And my crazy comfy (if not highly attractive) Naturalizer shoes.

The good news is that my DH caught me cropping my picture tonight, so I had to explain to him what I was doing.  He said he might be persuaded to take pictures for me, so there might finally be some clearer ones!


----------



## gucci lover

tator - you look great.  Where did you get your dress at?  TIA


----------



## angellisa

Everyone looks gorgeous, but *Tater*, your outfits are my absolute fav! You look fantastic! Plus I'm loving your RM bags!


----------



## tatertot

UK2ME said:


> Thanks, Tatertot and Samia! Tater, I love that dress.  You look fantastic - and happy, too
> 
> Secret Slimmer pants - Lane Bryant. Check them out here. I swear by them!! I had some Spanx, but they were so darn uncomfortable I just gave up.
> 
> Here's what I wore to work today; this is the same shirt that I decided I don't like with the grey skirt. There's a fine check on the trousers in turquoise and orange, which my lousy picture-taking doesn't show! And my crazy comfy (if not highly attractive) Naturalizer shoes.
> 
> The good news is that my DH caught me cropping my picture tonight, so I had to explain to him what I was doing.  He said he might be persuaded to take pictures for me, so there might finally be some clearer ones!



Thanks so much for the tip on the pants I will have to shoot over to my LB and check them out. 
 I love your pants in this pic too. I bet they turquoise and orange check is gorgeous IRL. I love pants with a little unexpected detail.
 So sweet about your hubby. I finally convinced my DH to start taking my pics for me when he can and since then they have turned out much better.


----------



## tatertot

gucci lover said:


> tator - you look great.  Where did you get your dress at?  TIA


  Thank you:shame:, I bought the dress last summer at Macy's and it is a International Concepts dress. I think I got it on sale in June actually


----------



## gucci lover

^^^Ohhhhh i  Macy's!  Their sales are awesome and then with a coupon on top of that?  Great deals


----------



## gemruby41

*galligator*-you look great!!

*UK2ME*-I love your outfits. I'm so afraid to do strapless, but it looks good on you.

*tatertot*-that is such a cute dress!! I always check out INC when I go to Macy's.


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey Ladies!  I haven't posted in forever and haven't posted pics in an even longer time!  So glad the thread is still alive and kicking!

Tater - Great dresses!  I rarely wear dresses as I never think they look quite right on me.  You look amazing.  Makes me want to go dress shopping.

Galligator - Have you lost weight or is it my imagination... Look'n' good girl!

Samia - where are you?  Did I miss some of your recent posts?

UK2ME - Looking great!  I love those jeans.  I might need to invest though at the moment I've been buying summer duds.  Not sure why... summer in the pacific NW is so short.

I have a few outfit pics to post.  Let me know what you all think.  I'm going out to dinner Friday night with some girl friends.

First look - 

Calvin Klein stretch jean capris
Susan Lawrence top
Botkier bag
Merrell sandals... I know.... I need some fancy sandals...  I have just realized my shoe collection is lacking.  

I have a pair of gold juicy sandals on order... might look cute with a black top, eh?


----------



## Mollinski76

DKNY gray top
Calvin Klein stretch capris (dark rinse blue jeans)
Merrell sandals black
Botkier Bag






Max Studio - green top
Bill Blass stretch bermuda shorts (dress jean style)
Nine west flip flop (dark brown leather)
Tano bag (rusty orange/red)

(not sure that I'd put this color combo together (green top, red bag, brown shoes..eh) ...I was actually just experimenting with diff. colors and looks)


----------



## tatertot

Great pics Molinsky! I love your Botkier bag and that DKNY shirt reminds me of a Missoni pattern. I think your shoes look nice with your outfits and they look super comfy too.


----------



## UK2ME

Mollinski, I love that green top!  They're all great outfits through.


----------



## MKWMDA

What is considered plus size? I have some cute outfit pics from the Loub subforum, and I think I would be considered plus size, but I'm not sure. I'm a 12-14.


----------



## Mollinski76

Thanks ladies!  I have been running lately and I have put on quite a bit of muscle.  Haven't lost a pound but I think my love handles are diminishing.  I am a true to size 14.  Though I can squeeze into stretchy 12s.  Measurement wise I'm a solid 14.  I consider that to be plus size.  Once you get down into the 12s you are no longer plus size.  What do you all think?


----------



## MKWMDA

Ok I'm gonna go ahead and post them...






















Wow I just noticed there is a really bad bubble in the middle of my mirror-weird. Maybe its cause I dropped it.


----------



## MKWMDA

Whoa my dress looks crazy in that last pic-the swirls look mesmerizing!

Oh and I found one more:


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorgeous outfits, ladies! Though I'm pretty sure that most of you aren't "plus-sized."  (maybe it's the skewed representation here, with soooo many itty bitty girls on this forum!) You all look hot!


----------



## galligator

Thanks for the positive comments, I've lost a tiny bit of weight - so I recently have started to fit back into some of my 14's again.  The most common US women's size is a 12, but clothes are designed on a size 4 measurements, so size 12 (US) seems to be where finding nice or stylish clothing that fits correctly starts to become more difficult. The way patterns are 'graded up' from the master does not takeinto account the way higher weight gain tends to accumulate on a woman's frame - a whole other discussion which explains why so many larger sizes still pull at the sleeves. Anyway, 12 is usually equivalent to a L/XL, 14/16 is where you start reaching into XXL, 1X, Womens Plus on the tags. I think most of us are wearing at least large or extra large sizes.  Of course, some women have teeny little skeletons & would probably look proportionally larger at a size 6-8-10(SM). I feel they are welcome to post here, but since they are luckily able to find more options in that size range, they may not be as able to contribute to 'where to shop' digressions.

Personally my 'goal weight' - maybe by the end of next year? - is to be able to fit back into a size 10/11 again, at least in skirts/pants. But I am mostly working off baby weight & trying to maintain a stable weight during allergy seasons.  I doubt I'll ever fit easily back into a 10 'up top' because I've gone up 3 cup sizes in the bust since I was last that small.  

I'm certainly a good 4 or more sizes higher than the young gals who post on the main outfit sticky thread. At 5-2, I certainly shouldn't be carrying almost 170 Lbs for health reasons alone ranging from heartburn to increased risk for a number of serious illnesses. Maybe if I ever get fit enough that there are honesty no more rolls or saddlebags showing in properly-sized clothing I might post out there. But I'm more fairly represented here for now.  I have just enough difficulty finding clothing that is nice & fits well to really sympathize with fit and style issues that crop up for other ladies who range from moderately plus sized on up.

Oops, got a bit long-winded there.


----------



## MKWMDA

Galligator I think you're totally right. The way the designers make the clothes make them fit well on a size4-6, but once you start getting into the larger sizes, the fit is so bad. It makes the bigger girls look frumpy, which makes me mad. 

I am a VERY hard person to fit. I am 5'10, am petite on top, with a LARGE chest, and a 37" inseam on bottom. Thats a whole lot going on. Not to mention the fact that even though I really may not look it, I am a size 12-14, and when you are as complicated as I am, getting up into the pluz sizes is terrifying, becuase the fit is all wrong on me. 
I have a very, very, VERY hard time finding things that fit. 

I guess thats why I came here, to find where others are getting well-fitting clothes.


----------



## galligator

You have the opposite pants problem than me! I have a 29" inseam & have to wear heels or roll up everything.  I've gotten used to the perpetual 1950's rolled cuff look, but more choices in inseams would be nice.  I'm also really curvy & most pants have a straight cut, so I've found that Western cut jeans almost always have a style in their lines that accomodate a 10" waist-hip difference without paying a fortune for the honor.

Sounds like dresses are probably the hardest for you. I am a D-cup & have the best luck with princess seamed dresses (where the seams run from the shoulder or arm seam & continue all the way down). These are sometimes called 'fit-and-flare'.


----------



## galligator

Also, if you ever find that you have the time to learn a new skill, the best way to get a good fitting top is to learn a little sewing.  Even home-sewn patterns default to a B-cup size, but if you have someone who helps you develop your own 'sloper' for your particular bust size & shape, then you can pretty much use that as a pattern and make almost any style top in as little as 2 hours.  You can have clothes made custom, but it is really spendy once you start paying for someone elses time & skill.


----------



## Mollinski76

Yeah I'm hoping to get back to a size 10.  That is the lowest I've ever been in my adult life... mostly I have been a size 18.  I honestly still think of myself being that size even though I'm much thinner now.  DH says I have a distorted body image.  I weigh 174 lbs and am 5'4".  My problem areas are... my arms and stomach.  I am also a B cup.  So while a shirt may fit me in size L... I have to go up to XL to get it to fit my arms.  Crazy, eh?  Also in pants... something my fit well on my butt and then the waist is too tight.  I think everyone has fitting issues to varying degrees.  MKWMDA - You are totally welcome to post here.  I think you look skinny though!   Your outfits are well put together and stylish and you have great legs!


----------



## MKWMDA

Thank you Mollinski!! I actually weigh the exact same as you, and I want to get back to a 10 too! 

I mean, hell, I would love to be a size 4 again, but I just dont think thats gonna happen. I've ended the chronic-abusing-of-my-body stage of my life. 

As with fit issues-my waist is literally up to my armpits. I am so short-waisted that when I sit down, my ribs and hipbones grind together.

I have never EVER in my LIFE found a pair of pants that didnt make me muffin top. Even when I was a size 4. Because they all expect the waist to be in the normal place, instead of 4 inches higher than normal. I constantly have muffin top. AND, since my waist is so high, my BUTT starts higher too, and that makes it look LONG and FLAT.

So, yeah, I'm a 5'10 blonde with DDs and 4 foot long legs, but I cant find a darn thing to fit me. Seems all hunky dory, but shopping is such a horrible experience that I almost always end up sobbing. Sobbing becuase the things I hate about my body cant ever be changed. If I lose weight my legs will still be too long, my waist will be too high, and my hips will always be uneven. (Scoliosis)  Being tall SUCKS.


----------



## MKWMDA

Whoa that last post was a bit of a vent...sorry!


----------



## galligator

Have you ever tried wrangler or rocky mountain brand higher 'natural rise' jeans - I wear them 'cause they have styles with a 10-12 inch rise.


----------



## Starresky

Hi girls, sorry I've been out so long. Loved catching up on all the cute outfits. Here's my contribution to the thread. I rarely wear skirts because I feel like a tent in them, but I love this skirt too much to let it sit in the closet because it is super comfortable.

Top: Old Navy tank
Skirt: NY & Company

The total outfit cost me less than $25 (including the headband and shoes you can't see)


----------



## Samia

Whoa, I have a lot to catch up. I have been away for a few days and missed you all.

*Galligator*, congrats on the weightloss and I am sure you will reach your goal weight. And you are so totally right about the sizes on designer clothing.

*MKWMDA,*  you outfits are great, and lov your shoes but you are not Plus size at all girl!

Girls, I have done a very stupid thing, just got back to Istanbul from home and forgot my camera. I will try to post pics with my phone camera soon, have loads of new goodies to show you.


----------



## Samia

*Mollinski*, *you look amazing girl!!! *

Love all your outfits, love your capri pants. The green top is so cute, really flattering on you.

And I was away travelling for a while and have forgotten to bring my camera, but I promise I will post something soon.


----------



## galligator

Starresky said:


> Hi girls, sorry I've been out so long. Loved catching up on all the cute outfits. Here's my contribution to the thread. I rarely wear skirts because I feel like a tent in them, but I love this skirt too much to let it sit in the closet because it is super comfortable.
> 
> Top: Old Navy tank
> Skirt: NY & Company
> 
> The total outfit cost me less than $25 (including the headband and shoes you can't see)


 
Welcome back *Starresky.*


----------



## Desi

wow woman!! you and your outfits are gorgeous!! i love your loubs!!



MKWMDA said:


> Whoa my dress looks crazy in that last pic-the swirls look mesmerizing!
> 
> Oh and I found one more:


----------



## Desi

*I agree with Samia: MKWMDA,*  you outfits are great, and love ALL your shoes!! 

You are definitely not a plus size gal, but you should still feel comfortable coming here, because i totally understand your dilemna about not being able to find clothes because of your height!! 

But you are really GORGEOUS!! i'd die to have to look as hot and lean as you do


----------



## Desi

Ok well i'm obsessed with Rebecca Minkoff handbags, so thats what all my outfits have... I tend to definitely spend more money on bags then my clothing, because of the fact that i am tall, 5'6, a size 14-16, and have the widest hips... i'm definitely shaped like a coke bottle, and it is hard to find nice fitting clothes... 

WHAT NOT TO WEAR is my favorite show, and i have been trying to note down rules, etc, and have been using them when going shopping now... 

I really would love for someone to nominate me for what not to wear, but shhh just don't tell them about my bags!!! 

Here is first outfit: OH YEA- SOME OF THESE PICS ARE TAKEN AT THE BATHROOM AT WORK, AND THERE IS A WEIGHT SCALE, SO PLEASE EXCUSE THAT :shame:

Bisou Bisou top from JCpenney, wide leg crops from JCpenney, bronze pumps from Steve Madden, and ofcourse my WINE MATINEE from RM!! 








My Sunshine Nikki with dark denim jeans, a light blue top, and tan cardigan







Then, just a pair of brown slacks, brown flats, a cream top, with my RM Seafoam mini nikki







Then dark denim jeans, with a coral top, with my RM seafoam mini nikki again







Dark Denim Wide leg jeans, with a cream colors turtleneck, and my sunshine nikki








And last but not least- a yellow halter, with navy cardigan, and navy/cream striped pants with my Stone RM Nikki


----------



## gucci lover

Everyone looks great!  You guys are such an inspiration.  I'll try to take pics of my outfits but the lighting in my hall way with the long mirror is so BAD!  I love everyone's outfits... keep them coming ladies


----------



## gemruby41

*Molinsky*, you look awesome!!! The outfits looks so comfortable, and great for summer.

*MKWMDA*, great to see you here from the CL forum!!

*Starresky*, you look fab!!

*desiprinzess*, I love all the outfits, especially the bags!

I went to a wedding today. I'm standing outside of the church.

Dress-Jones Wear from JC Penny
Shoes-Prada
Bag-Chanel


----------



## Starresky

*gemruby41* - what a perfect summer wedding outfit!!! I really dig the pattern, and of course, the bag!!! As per usual, I so envy you for your shoe collection!


----------



## Samia

*Desi*, you look great honey. I love that green top in the first pic. Really like the bronze shoes too. And  ove your seafoam mini Nikki.

*gemruby41,* I agree with Starresky, thats a gorgeous dress for a summer wedding. Love the shoes too.


----------



## tatertot

*Desi*, I love your outfits girl and that sunshine RM always makes my heart skip a beat.

*Gemruby*, That is a gorgeous dress!! It looks great on you and seems very light and airy, perfect for the Miami summer. Those Prada shoes are hot too, I love it!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *Starresky, Samia, tatertot*!!  The dress was perfect because it was really hot yesterday.


----------



## tatertot

Here is my outfit today. Dress by Old Navy, Bag by Balenciaga


----------



## gemruby41

I love it tatertot!! The dress is so cute on you!


----------



## Starresky

*tatertot* - what a gorgeous dress on you! I love that color for summer!


----------



## gucci lover

Tator - everything is perfect!  

gemruby - you are so sophisticated and classy!


----------



## kymmie

You look fab, Tatertot!


----------



## tatertot

Thanks so much for all of the sweet compliments. Here is what I am planning on wearing for today. I am in love with these maxi dresses now.


----------



## MKWMDA

Galligator-I grew up in the country, and made a vow to never, ever, EVER wear jeans like that. I have very bad connotations with them, so they are just TOTALLY not for me! I found ONE pair of Levi's in high school that had a 40" inseam, and I wore those until they literally fell apart. I have never been able to find more, which is a shame.

Samia: Thank you for the compliment! I don't look plus sized, but I "technically" am. I'm just alot longer than most people, which is a blessing in that it makes the weight not show as much, but a curse because nothing fits! 

Desiprinzess718: Thank you so much! It usually takes some serious planning for me to put my outfits together these days. I started taking a medicine for an autoimmune illness, and I piled on 20 pounds in about 3 weeks-suddenly my clothes dont fit as well, and I have to go through my entire wardrobe to figure out what still fits! What's weird is that I can actually gain 20 pounds and not go up a size. My 12s are a little snug, and the few size 14s I have are too big. Its odd.

Gem: Hey! You look FABULOUS in that dress!! Great to see you over here!


I would post a pic of my outfit today, but I got to work and realized the dress I had bought when I was a bit smaller is all of a sudden alot SHORTER now that its a little tighter. Thats a big problem.


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey ladies!  This is what I wore for my girls night out on Friday.  The shoes are Juicy Couture that I bought from shop bop and clearance... LOVE THEM!

Top - Old navy black almost sheer with a tank
Bottoms - Bill Blass dark rinse jean shorts
I wore my black botkier bag with the matching gold accents.


----------



## Starresky

*tatertot* - I always wonder if maxi dresses work for our shape and you're making me consider it cuz you are rocking that dress and that color.

*Mollinski* - how cute! very casual and cool  Perfect for a girls night out!


----------



## gucci lover

Starresky said:


> *tatertot* - I always wonder if maxi dresses work for our shape and you're making me consider it cuz you are rocking that dress and that color.
> 
> *Mollinski* - how cute! very casual and cool  Perfect for a girls night out!


 
ITA


----------



## tatertot

Thanks so much guys:shame:. I have found that maxi dresses are so comfy and they look good with a shrug or scarf when I want to cover my arms.
*  Mollinsky*, I love that whole outfit!! You look so great. The gold shoes look so good with your dark jeans and I like the bright necklace too. Perfect!!


----------



## Mollinski76

A bright necklace would have been very cute... DH had me pose with a silly 4th of July hat on.... I cropped that out! 

Thanks for the compliments ladies!


----------



## gemruby41

*tatertot*-that's a pretty maxi dress and it looks fab on you!

*Mollinski*-cute outfit!! I like how you put it together.


----------



## UK2ME

Wow - what a fantastic looking bunch of women we have on here!

MKWMDA:  Honey, you are not plus-sized!  You're welcome to come and play though - if anyone understands the trauma of clothes not fitting right, it's us.  I love the grey top and black skirt with the wide belt; you look awesome!

desiprinzess:  I love your Bisou Bisou top, and it suits you very well.  It looks like a great reflection of your style.

gemruby:  That is a fabulous dress for you.  I especially liked the neckline.  You always look so glam!

Tatertot:  You're rocking those dresses, girl!  They're so flattering.  

Mollinski:  That was a perfect girls-night-out outfit!  I love the pop of colour from the shoes; tres cute!

Here's what I wore to work today, courtesy of my obliging hubby.  I cropped my face out because I happened to have a particularly funny look in the picture - I hate having my picture taken!  I wore the shirt to match the new purse :shame:


----------



## Samia

*Tater*, I love your dresses, and look gorgeous. I normally don't wear maxi dresses as I am only 5'1", but I will give it a try being inspired by you.

*Mollinski*, you look so cute! Love the Juicy shoes.

*UK2ME, *you look really nice, love that purse. Do you mind if I ask what brand the purse is, its the perfect yellow for summer and goes well with your outfit. Girl add a red patent waistclincher or a wide belt to the outfit and it will rock more! I hope you don't mind this suggestion.


----------



## UK2ME

Samia - I'm all about the suggestions - Thanks!  The problem I have with belts etc. is that because I'm not very broad across the hips and short through the body (I'm 5'2, I'm short everywhere!), it can sometimes end up making it more obvious that I have no waist.  I'll try and take some pics when I get home from work to show you what I mean 

The purse is a Dooney; I picked it up at the outlet for less than $90 last weekend    I love how "sunshine-y" it is!


----------



## Veelyn

desiprinzess718 said:


> Ok well i'm obsessed with Rebecca Minkoff handbags, so thats what all my outfits have... I tend to definitely spend more money on bags then my clothing, because of the fact that i am tall, 5'6, a size 14-16, and have the widest hips... i'm definitely shaped like a coke bottle, and it is hard to find nice fitting clothes...
> 
> WHAT NOT TO WEAR is my favorite show, and i have been trying to note down rules, etc, and have been using them when going shopping now...
> 
> I really would love for someone to nominate me for what not to wear, but shhh just don't tell them about my bags!!!
> 
> Here is first outfit: OH YEA- SOME OF THESE PICS ARE TAKEN AT THE BATHROOM AT WORK, AND THERE IS A WEIGHT SCALE, SO PLEASE EXCUSE THAT :shame:
> 
> Bisou Bisou top from JCpenney, wide leg crops from JCpenney, bronze pumps from Steve Madden, and ofcourse my WINE MATINEE from RM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sunshine Nikki with dark denim jeans, a light blue top, and tan cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, just a pair of brown slacks, brown flats, a cream top, with my RM Seafoam mini nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then dark denim jeans, with a coral top, with my RM seafoam mini nikki again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Wide leg jeans, with a cream colors turtleneck, and my sunshine nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least- a yellow halter, with navy cardigan, and navy/cream striped pants with my Stone RM Nikki


 
Desi! You look so great! I love your shoes in this last pic..what are they? SM's? and I LOVE your sunshine RM.


----------



## Veelyn

Gemruby- You always look fabulous!

TATER-- OKKKK. Where do I start? I love your Old Navy dress! And I love the colors in your room! And where did you get that white sweater cardigan thing? I have been searching for one of those forever!


----------



## Samia

This was posted in deals & steals, if anyone is interested:
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/plus-size-ladies-lane-bryant-intimates-sale-315085.html


----------



## UK2ME

I stocked up in-store last weekend - hooray for underwear sales! I now have the same bra in electric blue, royal blue, purple, magenta, baby pink, orange, lime green, skin-coloured, black and white!  Hey, you find one that works....   

Here's what I wore to work today.  Dress from LB, cardigan from Goodwill (although it originally came from Old Navy, according to the label!) and off-white metallic ballet flats (what else?!) from WallyWorld.


----------



## Starresky

*UK2ME*- I am totally loving that cardigan dress combo! That might just inspire my shopping trip this weekend!


----------



## Samia

*UK2ME,* looking really good! . Love the Cardigan and the flats.


----------



## Sternchen

UK2ME, that's a really great look!

Can I ask who your dress is by? 

Oops, just read it!

Wish I could pull off wearing something like that...I have *FAT* calves, so I have problems wearing flat shoes...for me,t he higher the better, LOL...too bad I can't walk in them when they're very high :shame:


----------



## Veelyn

Ok ladies. I haven't been back to post any outfits bc none were worthly of posting. Today, as everyday, is casual for me. 

Top is from Rue 21 [$4!!! Yes, SOME of the XL's give room]
Jeans are from SJP Bitten for $8.98! 
Red flip flops from Wal-Mart $2.99. 

Total outfit cost: $15.97!! YAY me. [Sorry just thought that was exciting!]


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn, I LOVE that top! It's so cute and summery!

Thanks so much ladies; you made me blush! :shame: I love that dress, it's just so darn comfortable, and it's easy to dress up or down.

Sternchen, I have horse-riders calves.  They are by no means small!  I'm not good in heels, despite trying to practice, so I wear flats so that I don't break my ankles.  I should probably wear a heel to be more flattering, but I've decided that having two ankles is more important to me 

On the down side, I went through my wardrobe and some of the boxes I have of out-of-season and semi-fitting clothes last night, and there was more to go back in the boxes than there was to hang in the wardrobe   I have a whole bunch of clothes to fit me 15 pounds thinner, but right now I'm on the edge of the things I have.

Here's what I'm wearing today (with my _very attractive_ shower hair!): all Lane Bryant, except the Payless shoes! Does the ribbon belt help? Sometimes I wear it, sometimes not. And sometimes I use a different colour belt altogether!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Veelyn, I LOVE that top! It's so cute and summery!


 
THANK YOU!

& I love your cardigan from ON/Goodwill. I LOVEEEEE finding good stuff at the good will. Doesn't it make you so excited!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today (with my _very attractive_ shower hair!): all Lane Bryant, except the Payless shoes! Does the ribbon belt help? Sometimes I wear it, sometimes not. And sometimes I use a different colour belt altogether!


 
Ya know.. I like it with the ribbon belt. It looks more...mature I guess you could say.. BUT I could also see it without too!


----------



## Samia

*Veelyn,* I love that top!
*UK2ME*, looking good and the ribbon belt looks nice. I don't wear any heels either, but I have a back problem. I only own flats and some mid heels. 

I love these Pakistani shoes called Khussa, they come in everycolor, are done in leather, are very cofy and durable. I have loads of them, here are a few pics:


----------



## Veelyn

TY Samia!


----------



## Samia

Did any of you try the Gypsy 05 Dress, I just ordred one in Garnet, will report how it fits.
I saw something similar and much cheaper on wet seal but they don't accept International orders, have also ordered a LQ scarf i beach, can't wait to get it.

Here are both the dresses:
Gypsy 05
http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Gypsy_05_Organic_Maxi_Long_Dress_p/pgl5051.htm

Wet Seal: they have 2 colors, both gorgeous and they come in XL.
http://www.wetseal.com/catalog/product.jsp?categoryId=104&subCategoryId=189&productId=12421


----------



## Samia

Just wanted to add that I can't believe that this thread has been viewed more than 14,000 times!!


----------



## gucci lover

Ohhh pretty dress samia!  is anyone on here an Old Navy & GAP stalker?  Do you guys find that the larger sizes always go quick?  I hate buying at full price but sometimes I guess you have to if you want to get your size.  

I bought the the gap cargo shorts in pink and they are soooo cute! No longer available online because they sold out quick!!  And they weren't even on sale.  I had to snag it up at the store.  Here's a pic of it that I found, sorry so small.


----------



## Starresky

gucci lover said:


> Ohhh pretty dress samia!  is anyone on here an Old Navy & GAP stalker?  Do you guys find that the larger sizes always go quick?  I hate buying at full price but sometimes I guess you have to if you want to get your size.



I actually found the opposite to be true at my local Gaps and Old Navy's. The XL and XXL, 1X, 2X, etc., are always available, so I am able to get great deals. Maybe it depends on the area. I live in So Cal. I don't think I've ever bought anything full price at either store, even when I was working at the GAP and could get 50% off!


----------



## galligator

How are those brands at not riding up at the thigh?  I hate finding a pair that seem cute, the store but then ride up 2 inches on 1 side if my thighs rub.  Gosh, I feel like that's too much information on the visual - but ack, not a complimentary look and another reason I'm trying to get a bit lighter.

Anyway, been kind of a sloppy homebody this week.  Maybe I'll get dressed up & take some pictures this week.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I'll post some pictures soon. I love the Gypsy dress Samia but it wouldn't fit me. I did get some gorgeous Rachel Pally dresses. I'll take some pictures next time I wear them. I am a little more plus size than some of you...but its all good!


----------



## Veelyn

Yea, Samia, those dresses are really cute!

But I dont think they would fit me either! I know Wet Seal clothes are made small.  Plus my boobies would be poppin out! LOL


----------



## Samia

*RowdyandPete and Veelyn*, let me see when my dress arrives. Plus I would love to find alternatives to the dress in proper plus sizes, I hope someone does it. I will try to search, I really hope Mango does something similar!


----------



## Samia

Outfit today:

Black Dress Top- Peacock
Leggings- Vera Moda
Gold Flats- Aldo
Night with Gold Crackle Bottom Bag- Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## Veelyn

The the black top with the blue leggings!


----------



## gemruby41

*UK2ME*-you rock those outfits!!

*Veelyn-*I am loving your outfits. That colorful top is so pretty!

*Samia*-the dress is cute with the leggings! Of course I love your bags!!

My work attire for today:

Top-JC Penny
Belt-Calvin Klein
Skirt-INC
Flats-Chanel


----------



## YankeeGirl21

ladies! i love looking at this thread you all look FABULOUS
*gemruby41* i especially LOVE how you mix your high end peices (chanel) with more accessible fashion (jc penny, etc). you are a true fashionista!!


----------



## galligator

Picked up Hubby at the airport. Olive tank dress with embroidered obi-style belt & Bestey Johnson shoes.

Still figuring out the new camera, only one that's not blurry.


----------



## Veelyn

Gemruby- Thanks. And I love the simpleness of your outfit, yet still classy!

Galligator- Love the outfit!


----------



## Samia

Gemruby, great outfit, love the skirt!

Galligator- Looking really good


----------



## Samia

Outfit today:

Dress top and Cami inside- Topshop
Jeans- Mango
Bag- RM MAM Night Blue


----------



## gemruby41

*Galligator*-looking good!! I love dresses with bottoms like that.

*Samia*-girl, you know you rock!!


----------



## galligator

Samia, I love that long cardigan. Cute;  I would so get heat stroke if I tried to wear a sweater today!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I finally got the courage to show a photo. 

This was my outfit tonight....I just went to The Cheesecake Factory with a friend.

Dress: INC from Bloomingdales
Scarf: Love Quotes in Cosmo
Shoes: Tory Burch Flower Flip Flops (You can't really see them)
Purse: Rebecca Minkoff Steady in Sterling

Does the scarf look OK? I'm thinking of ordering two more but don't want to if it looks silly!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I think we need to get this thread Stickied!


----------



## gucci lover

gemruby, galligator & samia - you gals are always looking good 

Rowdy - i  the scarf, you look great!!


----------



## galligator

Hey, one thing that's really nice about this thread, it does make me pay more attention to what I wear before I go out.  It's actually helpful to see a photo to help see flaws or problem areas on my outfits.  I actually have noticed that even at a 'plus size' I can be better 'turned out' than a lot of thinner gals who maybe are taking clothing & appearance it for granted.  Maybe this is because I feel the need to be more careful because of fit issues? I think not taking your appearance for granted is a nice way to reflect self-confidence, self-respect & style.


----------



## galligator

RowdyAndPete said:


> I think we need to get this thread Stickied!


 
Well, we certainly seem to have passed the point of just trying to keep it alive!


----------



## Mollinski76

galligator said:


> Well, we certainly seem to have passed the point of just trying to keep it alive!



I 3rd the vote to have our thread "stickied"!  Tonight I went to Steve & Barry's for the first time.  Love the SJP line - Bitten.  The jeans are definitely suited for plus sized girls.  I saw they had up to a 26.  I loved the way they fit and for $9.98 who can beat that!   I bought some cute Bermuda shorts, the jeans, a top, a hoody, and a pair of capri pants.  I'll post pics when I get the chance.  I as very excited though!


----------



## gucci lover

What a steal Mollinski!  I've never really paid attention to SJP jeans but let me know how they fit.  Can't wait to hear your report.


----------



## Samia

Rowdy, I love the LQ and ofcourse your RM too and the LQ looks great on you.

Molliniski, great buys, can't wait to see pics.
Does anyone know if SJP Bitten can be found online? 

Galligator, I totally agree with you. Pictures do make me realize my mistakes. I hate the Dress top I was wearing yesterday after I saw the pic.


----------



## Samia

Outfit:

Can you tell I am loving my blue leggings


----------



## tatertot

*Rowdy*, You look great and the scarf really sets off your tan. I love that shade of pink and that Steady bag is gorgeous on you also.
*Samia*, I love those blue leggings girl! I bet they look perfect with your blu MAM RM.


----------



## tatertot

Here is a pic of todays outfit
Dress by Old Navy
Bag by Balenciaga
Shoes by Michael Kors


----------



## UK2ME

Galligator, I agree completely.  I know I have to be so much more aware of how my clothes fit me now than I did 50lb ago, and taking pictures to show to people who take care over how they dress certainly makes me think harder about how other people see me.

Tatertot, honey, I just want to pick you up and put you on my mantelpiece.  You are always just so darned cute!!

Rowdy, thanks for being brave enough to share your pictures with us too.  The more people was can get posting pictures, the more ideas we have to dress ourselves!  I like the scarf - is it big enough that you could wrap it over your shoulders like a shawl if it got chilly out?

Samia, don't be too hard on the dress top - I thought it looked great!  Can you wear it just as a dress?  I think it would be crazy cute with a pair of kitten heels for a night out!  I love that white tunic top; have you tried it with those leggings and a big, say, platinum or silver belt?

Mollinski, sounds like you got some crazy bargains!  I'm thinking of heading down to WallyWorld sometime over the weekend to see if I can pick up some cheap-but-fun stuff for the summer.  I'm feeling like I'm repeating the same outfits a little too often at the moment!

Today is a bad outfit day - I play with a community concert band, and today is R.B.Hall day.  (He was a prolific composer of marches, from Maine!)  So a bunch of the community windbands in the state get together and play for the public all day.   This year it's tied into the annual La Kermesse Franco-Americaine Festival in Biddeford, so it should be a lot of fun.  But back to the outfit - I have a maroon polo shirt with the band logo on it, and tan shorts.  It's not my most attractive look


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*-you always make the leggings look great!

*tatertot*-I love everything about the outfit. That's a cute old naby dress. I can't seem to find some nice dresses at the old navy in my area.

Going out to run errands today.

Top-Gap
Jeans-Old Navy
Bag-Chanel
Sandals-Gucci


----------



## galligator

*Gemruby - *Everything fits great as usual.  Methinks you're a bigger shoehound than I am!


----------



## Samia

*UK2ME*, thanks I will try it with a belt! Great Idea

*Tatertot,* CUTE!!!!!!!

*Gemruby*, I loveeeee your shoe and bag collection! I really want that bag...


----------



## angellisa

tatertot said:


> Here is a pic of todays outfit
> Dress by Old Navy
> Bag by Balenciaga
> Shoes by Michael Kors



Love this! Which Balenciaga bag style is this? Does it fit over the shoulder comfortably? You look GREAT!!!!


----------



## saythis

OMG you ladies look so awesome! Gemruby - you make me want to step my shoe game up!!! I need to get off my lazy arse and post some pics..


----------



## tatertot

*Gemruby*, you always look so beautiful and put together. You must have one amazing closet for all those killer bags and shoes and I love the yellow top. I have been looking forever for a nice button-down blouse with some tailoring and a fun print or color and that is just what I have been searching for. I will have to check out my Gap.
*Angelisa*, It is a Sandstone weekender from 07. It is from the first season where they started putting longer handles on the weekenders and I love it. I don't carry it much because it is so big but it is very comfortable to wear and when I set it down it collapses into small yummy puddle of leather. It is the only Bal style I can comfortably fit over my shoulder (except their hobo styles).


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *galligator, samia, saythis, & tatertot*!!
*tatertot*, I love that top so much that I got it in three different colors!  I need some cute dresses though, I prefer a-line. Any recommendations?


----------



## gucci lover

Tator - I wanted that dress sooooooo bad from OldNavy.com!!  I was too late on it.  You look awesome!  

Gem, i have  a similar top from gap but its black and white instead but it only buttons halfway up.  It's my fav and I love it.  I also have the red plaid and green one as well with the quarter sleeves.  I wore it all the time in the winter.  I  gap!  You always look great!


----------



## angellisa

tatertot said:


> *Gemruby*, you always look so beautiful and put together. You must have one amazing closet for all those killer bags and shoes and I love the yellow top. I have been looking forever for a nice button-down blouse with some tailoring and a fun print or color and that is just what I have been searching for. I will have to check out my Gap.
> *Angelisa*, It is a Sandstone weekender from 07. It is from the first season where they started putting longer handles on the weekenders and I love it. I don't carry it much because it is so big but it is very comfortable to wear and when I set it down it collapses into small yummy puddle of leather. It is the only Bal style I can comfortably fit over my shoulder (except their hobo styles).



Thanks for letting me know! I think I am going to have to save up every single penny for that bag and find it on ebay...the color too- it is perfect!!


----------



## Starresky

Mollinski76 said:


> I 3rd the vote to have our thread "stickied"!  Tonight I went to Steve & Barry's for the first time.  Love the SJP line - Bitten.  The jeans are definitely suited for plus sized girls.  I saw they had up to a 26.  I loved the way they fit and for $9.98 who can beat that!   I bought some cute Bermuda shorts, the jeans, a top, a hoody, and a pair of capri pants.  I'll post pics when I get the chance.  I as very excited though!



Thanks for this tip! I always want to check out cute new clothing lines but I always hate finding out that their plus size is really only for girls up to size 12 or 14.


----------



## Starresky

tatertot said:


> Here is a pic of todays outfit
> Dress by Old Navy
> Bag by Balenciaga
> Shoes by Michael Kors



I ADORE that dress! You look amazing!


----------



## Samia

Today I am wearing this for a casual lunch:

Top and Jeans- Peacock
Shoes- Mango
Bag- Coach


----------



## gemruby41

What a great lunch outfit *Samia*!! That's a cute blouse.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Everyone looks amazing. I love the blue leggings Samia. Leggings are one of my favorite items....soooo comfy! 

I forget who asked but the Love Quote scarf is definitely long enough to put over your shoulders but it isn't really that wide. You could definitely wear it as a shawl though. The Lisa Kline 25% off code ends tomorrow so I ordered two more. This forum is an incredibly bad influence. I may have to quit soon because I'll be broke!


----------



## Samia

Outfit today:

Top and Jeans from Mango
Gladiator Shoes from Nine West
And my newest Minkee- RM Steady in Dusty and Silver Spot


----------



## gemruby41

Samia, you always look great!!


----------



## tatertot

I love that outfit combo *Samia*. I really like the striped top and you gladiator sandals look like they were made to go with your new RM Steady.
*  gemruby*, Thank you for the sweet compliment. I am always on the hunt for new dresses and I tend to find ones that fit me best at Old Navy and Macy's (the INC line) which works out well because the prices are lower so that means more $$ for bags. I am dying for a pair of CL Very Prive nude heels though so I think you are rubbing off on me with you fab collection of shoes.
* Gucci lover* & *Starresky*, thank you:shame:
* Angelisa*, Once you go Balenciaga you'll never go back!! I have simmered down my addiction to them since finding Rebecca Minkoff bags but I just bought a new bubble gum city and am so needing a ban right now. You will love the weekender though and the leather is just amazing.


----------



## Veelyn

Tater- Love the Sandstone Balenciaga.. I really want a Work in that color!!

Samia- Love the simple white shirt with the capri's! 

Gemruby- Do I even have to say anything? GIVE ME THOSE GUCCI SANDALS! lol


----------



## Veelyn

Here was my outfit Sunday, going to the casino to stay and eat..

Dress is from ebay 
Shoes from ebay but they are Old Navy
Necklace from F21


----------



## tatertot

Oh I LOVE that dress Veelyn!! It looks killer on you and the turquoise necklace is a great touch.


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you!! *blush*


----------



## Samia

Thanks for the comments Tater, Veelyn and Gemruby.

Veelyn you look so cute!!!!!
Love the dress and looks great on you.


----------



## Veelyn

Ty!!


----------



## gemruby41

You look amazing *Veelyn*!!


----------



## gucci lover

Ohhh Veelyn - love the dress on you   Casino sounds like fun  take me with!


----------



## Mollinski76

Ack!  I'm behind in posts again!  You ladies are on top of things!

Veelyn - Beautiful dress.  It is very flattering on you and definitely looks hip with the necklace.

Samia - You are looking adorable as always.  Love your mango sandals!

Gemruby - I am so jealous of your shoes!  My collection is slowly building.  I am mostly at home with my toddler so I've been in flip flop mode. 

Everyone is looking so good! 

Question for you all - I tend to buy a lot of black.  Two reasons... it is easy to match and has a dressy look - but then it is also slimming.  How do I get out of this black rut?  Any tips for style or colors?  I have auburn type hair (with highlights for summer) and pinkish toned skin. I'm pale.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Veelyn said:


> Here was my outfit Sunday, going to the casino to stay and eat..
> 
> Dress is from ebay
> Shoes from ebay but they are Old Navy
> Necklace from F21



I love this dress!!! You look adorrable. Do you mind me asking who the dress is by?


----------



## tatertot

*Mollinsky*, I to am a lover of the black for clothes. I'm very pale also and have a hard time finding colors that look good on me. Maybe try a brighter top that brings out that gorgeous auburn hair and your eyes? Green maybe?? I try to spice it up though by adding brightly colored accessories. I love scarves, chunky necklaces, TDF shoes, and of course bags.


----------



## Veelyn

Gemruby- Thank you! 

Gucci Lover- I can't actually get into the casino! I'm not 21 yet, but my bf likes to go. And I love going too though bc it feels like we're in a different city! Vegas maybe? hehe.

Mollinski- Thanks!!

Rowdy and Pete- I bought it off of ebay, I can't for the life of me remember. Let me go look at my fb and see if I can find it. BRB 

*Ok- Its Speed Control New York!


----------



## purly

Blugirl dress
Botkier clutch
BV sandals
Dior sunnies


----------



## Mollinski76

tatertot said:


> *Mollinsky*, I to am a lover of the black for clothes. I'm very pale also and have a hard time finding colors that look good on me. Maybe try a brighter top that brings out that gorgeous auburn hair and your eyes? Green maybe?? I try to spice it up though by adding brightly colored accessories. I love scarves, chunky necklaces, TDF shoes, and of course bags.



Good point tater!  I obviously need to expand my accessory collection (jewelry, scarves, earrings, and of course the shoes & bags!)  

Samia - the mango shoes you have...  I am not familiar with the brand and I think you may have posted a link to that line before....  but I haven't been able to locate it....  Is the brand Susan Mango?  If you could point me in the right direction I would be very grateful!

I'm on the search for a gold clutch!  So if any of you see something fab for a good price ... let me know!

Purly!  WOW!  That is a stunning outfit!  That dress has a great cut, beautiful detailing and it looks great on you!  Love the shoes & clutch as well!


----------



## purly

Thank you Mollinsky! I think it's a little harder for us "big girls" to find flattering outfits, but all the effort really pays off. I love this dress too.


----------



## UK2ME

Purly, you look great!

Mollinski, what about the blue/turquoise/green spectrum?  I have a lot of red in my hair (although, alas, it's not natural!), and I love the contrast.  Sunflower yellow is always fun, although I don't know how it would work with your skintone.  Salmon would be pretty, too!  I try to find cardigans and accessories in brighter colours to wear with my black.

Lookin' good ladies, as ever!


----------



## b00mbaka

Is there a way for this thread to get stickied? I feel dumb requesting it in the feedback forum because I won't contribute pictures to the thread. Although I'm not plus size, I love looking at all of the outfits! The outfits that Gemruby and Tatertot post always give me inspiration for my wardrobe.


----------



## Mollinski76

UK2ME said:


> Purly, you look great!
> 
> Mollinski, what about the blue/turquoise/green spectrum?  I have a lot of red in my hair (although, alas, it's not natural!), and I love the contrast.  Sunflower yellow is always fun, although I don't know how it would work with your skintone.  Salmon would be pretty, too!  I try to find cardigans and accessories in brighter colours to wear with my black.
> 
> Lookin' good ladies, as ever!



Thanks for the ideas!  Yeah I think I do tend to go with more greens.  Blue & turquoise would also work for me.  I'll give some a shot and then post some pics.


----------



## Samia

Hi Veelyn, here is the link to Mango:
http://www.mangoshop.com/index.faces


----------



## Samia

purly said:


> Blugirl dress
> Botkier clutch
> BV sandals
> Dior sunnies


 
Love the outfit, could you post a close up of the BV Sandals, just love them!


----------



## Samia

Going a little beachy today:

Top: Marks& Spencer
Same jeans and shoes as posted before
Bag- RM MAM Night/Gold Crackle


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Looking good Purly!

Cute as ever Samia!


----------



## Ladybug09

I was thinking the same....I'm not plus size, but I do read this thread.



b00mbaka said:


> Is there a way for this thread to get stickied? I feel dumb requesting it in the feedback forum because I won't contribute pictures to the thread. Although I'm not plus size, I love looking at all of the outfits! The outfits that Gemruby and Tatertot post always give me inspiration for my wardrobe.


----------



## purly

Samia said:


> Love the outfit, could you post a close up of the BV Sandals, just love them!



Sure!






Here's a link to them on the website: http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...559cd79a-6403-40c6-8043-8e731a499551&page=all


----------



## Samia

Thanks Purly, they are beautiful!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- I likey the beach look!


----------



## floralaura

Well, heres me..im a 18-20 UK...









and last weekend on holiday...


----------



## floralaura

And can i just say, wow..some of you must have HUGE wardobes!! Im totally loving the outfits..


----------



## jixiang

You look beautiful!


----------



## Samia

*floraluara*, welcome to tpf and to this thread. You look great!


----------



## Samia

Outfit for this morning, very simple:
White Top and Jeans- Mango
Bag- RM Steady
Shoes- Thong Sandals from Timberland
Accesories- Coach (watch and bangle)


----------



## gemruby41

*Purly*-that is such a lovely dress, and it looks fab on you!!

*Samia*-you have the perfect outfits for summer!

*floraluara*-welcome to our side, and you look fantastic!!

Today's outfit:

Jacket-Macys
Dress-Target
Bag-Chanel
Shoes-Chanel


----------



## Samia

*Gemruby*, I love your Chanel bags and shoes! YOU ROCK!


----------



## purly

4th of July outfit!






Victor & Rolf scarf (in hair)
Valentino short sleeve sweater
Banana Republic jeans
Manolo Blahnik shoes

I loves me some red white and blue.


----------



## Starresky

*purly* - OH MY GOSH! Your picture looks like it's straight out of a catalogue! You look AMAZING! Love the combo. It's red, white and blue but oh so fashionable and cute!


----------



## gemruby41

Samia said:


> *Gemruby*, I love your Chanel bags and shoes! YOU ROCK!


 Thanks Samia!


----------



## gemruby41

starresky said:


> *purly* - Oh My Gosh! Your Picture Looks Like It's Straight Out Of A Catalogue! You Look Amazing! Love The Combo. It's Red, White And Blue But Oh So Fashionable And Cute!


 Ita!!!


----------



## Samia

Ok girls, I need your honest opinions.Got my Gypsy 05 dress today, and this is exactly how I am planning to wear it. 
I don't do sleeveless or deep necks, please tell me if its any good, its too long (and needs ironing). I will be getting the length fixed.
Thanks all!


----------



## jixiang

I love it!  Especially paired with the cropped jacket thingy (not sure what it's called - but it looks great).  I agree the length is kind of...formal-ish, but since you're fixing that, it'll be great!  

Can't wait to see what shoes you pick with that


----------



## Samia

Purly, looking great. Love the outfit and ofcourse the colors.


----------



## Samia

jixiang said:


> I love it! Especially paired with the cropped jacket thingy (not sure what it's called - but it looks great). I agree the length is kind of...formal-ish, but since you're fixing that, it'll be great!
> 
> Can't wait to see what shoes you pick with that


 
Thanks! I will have toi get some new shoes with it, but the length is going to good enough to wear flats with the dress.


----------



## gemruby41

I love it *Samia*!! The color is very pretty. Most of the time I wear something cropped with my sleeveless dresses.  Once you get the length fixed, it will look even more fabulous.


----------



## floralaura

Thanks guys, for both the compliments and the welcomes!

Im not posting todays outfit, as been in work and my work uniform is not pretty! lol

Samia, im loving the maxi dress..ive tried one on a while ago and i managed to look like a snowman(woman maybe) as it ws white and clung in ALL the wrong places! Yous, however looks fab!


----------



## Samia

Thanks all! I really value your comments.
I have just finished fixing the length and it looks awesome, now I can wear it with flats and heels!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Samia the Maxi dress looks great. I have a quick question. What size did you order in the dress and what size are you normally. I don't think they would fit me but I just wanted to check. TIA!


----------



## Samia

^^ hey Rowdy Thanks, I have ordered the large, but to be honest there is some extra room in here. I am a UK 14-16, I think that is Us 10-12.
I think they go upto XL on their official site, but I am not too sure.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Thanks so much Samia!


----------



## chessmont

You women all look so fantastic!  I am so insecure about my fatness (plus age, which makes overweight look worse), I hope I can take some courage and inspiration from you.

I am 5' 6", and had lost 30 pounds 5 years ago where I was 164 pounds.  Being 51, I was fairly happy with it (though I was 30 pounds lighter than that in my 20's - and built like a brick house as the disco saying goes, LOL)

Recently I have gained back 15 pounds (sob!), and just feel terrible like I can't look good in anyhting.

I am just rambling here, but I check this thread often to gain confidence, courage, and just plain admire your class and beauty!

 When I feel bad, I come to this wonderful thread!

Thank you so much


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - You look amazing in that Gypsy dress. I wanted to get one but I think I will look really ridiculous in one since I am a size 18 and I am sure I will look lumpy in it. I love the way you wear it though!


----------



## gucci lover

Samia - I like the dress alot!  It will look so cute after you get it fixed, and then paired with flats!


----------



## Samia

*Starresky*, thanks. Why don't you order one and try how it looks, you can always return it if you don't like it. 

*Guccilover*, thanks!

*chessmont,* welcome to this thread! And please don't feel sad about yourself, I have learn to love myself no matter what size I am. And I truly believe everyone is beautiful just the way they are. God has made everyone beautiful, its us humans who set the boundaries of beauty.


----------



## tatertot

*Purly*, are you a model girl? You look like you should be in a catalog. I love the bright top and scarf in your hair. You look great.

* Samia*, That dress looks gorgeous on you. Now that I have seen the pics of it on you and Dee I have to have one. The color is very pretty too.

* Chessmont*, Welcome and I can't wait to see some of your modeling pics. We are all a very supportive group and I'm so glad you are joining in the fun.


----------



## purly

No, I am not a model.

I am technically obese, a size 14, and barely fit in the largest sizes at Banana Republic. How could I model? haha.

You girls are all so sweet.

I just buy designer duds and try to put them together well.


----------



## purly

chessmont said:


> You women all look so fantastic!  I am so insecure about my fatness (plus age, which makes overweight look worse), I hope I can take some courage and inspiration from you.
> 
> I am 5' 6", and had lost 30 pounds 5 years ago where I was 164 pounds.  Being 51, I was fairly happy with it (though I was 30 pounds lighter than that in my 20's - and built like a brick house as the disco saying goes, LOL)
> 
> Recently I have gained back 15 pounds (sob!), and just feel terrible like I can't look good in anyhting.
> 
> I am just rambling here, but I check this thread often to gain confidence, courage, and just plain admire your class and beauty!
> 
> When I feel bad, I come to this wonderful thread!
> 
> Thank you so much



chessmont, I've been there my entire life. We all have those sad days where everything seems oppressive and we feel unworthy. We're here for you for sure!

I think I should share a little trick with you. Whenever I feel bad about my weight, I shut out the rest of the world, go into the bathroom, light a fragrant candle, and give myself a full body scrub and a face mask and just relax in it for like 15 minutes. Sometimes I play the ambient channel on last.fm -- or the "music like Caribou" channel is pretty good.

Or I go to sephora and try out a new look. Shopping for beauty items, shoes, or purses all make me feel better when I'm down.

I also figured something out that's helped my workouts. I used to just do lots of cardio and it wasn't working. I started doing those weird butt exercises and squat kicks and lifting light weights with a lot of repetitions and suddenly my DH is all about my "curves" and my coworkers keep telling me I look good and this guy in the Bahamas actually wolf whistled me -- and he was working... at the resort! lol. Anyways.

I'm glad this thread helps us all so much with our self esteem. I intend to keep posting!


----------



## chessmont

tatertot said:


> *Purly*,
> 
> * Chessmont*, Welcome and I can't wait to see some of your modeling pics. We are all a very supportive group and I'm so glad you are joining in the fun.



-Well I am an old married lady living out in the country, so I don't really buy any really fashionable clothes. I'm a mainly jeans and t-shirt gal, but I do wear my fab handbags even with my Target clothes.  Not sure if and when I'll be ready for modeling pics, but of course you all will be the first to know! :okay:


----------



## Samia

It was really hot today, so wore this for a quick supermarket trip.

Tee- harajuku lovers
Skirt- Peacock
Shoes- Timberland
Bag- RM MAM ( the color the matches the bag perfectly)
Accessories- Coach


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Love that outfit Samia. The skirt is beautiful!


----------



## ChristyR143

Hi girls! I've been watching this thread for a while, and you all look stunning!!!  Samia, I espcially love that maxi dress on you. It's VERY chic!!!

I have to ask you all (and I hope this isn't too personal, if so just say so!) ... everyone always looks so nice and 'smooth' in the pics...do you all wear shapers like spanx or are you just naturally that way?


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I'm actually one of the lumpy girls on this thread. I always wear Spanx with dresses since they can kind of cling around the tummy area. And I wear Spanx sometimes if I'm going out at night. But I never wear them to work, or just out shopping etc. The only problem I have with Spanx is that when I wear them my pants are too loose. I mean I know thats the desired effect but when your pants don't fit in the waist it doesn't look very good.


----------



## Mollinski76

ChristyR143 said:


> Hi girls! I've been watching this thread for a while, and you all look stunning!!!  Samia, I espcially love that maxi dress on you. It's VERY chic!!!
> 
> I have to ask you all (and I hope this isn't too personal, if so just say so!) ... everyone always looks so nice and 'smooth' in the pics...do you all wear shapers like spanx or are you just naturally that way?



I don't wear spanx or any special undergarments.  Though I probably would if I wore dresses more often.


----------



## Starresky

Here were two of my outfits from this past week:

Leggings: Rachel Pally
Black and White Top: Lane Bryant
Black, Blue and Gray Top: Belle du Jour (purchased from Loehmann's)


----------



## Samia

*Starresky*, nice outfits! I am in love with leggings these days.

*ChristyR143*, I don't wear any spanx or any other special garments ever, I don't even own one. And Welcome!


----------



## floralaura

I have no idea what spanx is...


----------



## floralaura

Todays outfir, as its sunday we are just going to the pub for a sunday lunch, so not made much of an effort as im a fan of lazy sundays! Lol.


----------



## chessmont

floralaura said:


> I have no idea what spanx is...



Here in the US it is the modern version of a girdle, very thin material, very supportive, smooths the lumps and bumps!  Comes in various styles, from underwear-look, to thigh long, to capri-lenght, and also high waist that really do stay up and don't roll down.  Maybe in UK there is some similar item?

I really need the high-waist to hold THAT in!


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*-that is a very cute tee.

*Starresky*-loving the leggings.

*floralaura*-you look fantastic.


----------



## gemruby41

I wore this outfit to church today.

Dress-from Macy's
Bag-Chanel
Sandals-Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Samia

*Gemruby*, perfect! Love your shoe collection, I was just admiring some of your shoes on the Glass Slipper. Can you tell me how the sizes run on Manolo's? TIA


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *Samia*! I'm a US 9 and I wear size 40 in all Manolos except for the D'orsey style. In that style I have to wear 39.5 because I have narrow heels, and the back will slip off.


----------



## Starresky

ChristyR143 said:


> I have to ask you all (and I hope this isn't too personal, if so just say so!) ... everyone always looks so nice and 'smooth' in the pics...do you all wear shapers like spanx or are you just naturally that way?



Oh, I forgot to answer. I don't wear those things even though I am lumpy. Instead, I just pick clothes that hide my lumps well. Although I think I will now check out Spanx since that might expand what I can wear  Thanks!


----------



## galligator

I also don't own any spanx. I just tend to wear hi-cut/french full cut underwear & supportive bras that fit correctly. Even skinny girls can have a tiny bit of panty line.  I just try to buy things that fit. Sometimes there are styles in my size that are just not a good combo with my body shape, so if they don't work, I don't buy them.  I really have good luck with princess seamed dresses that flare at the waist (Where the seams run from the shoulder to the hem).   I've also had good luck with t-shirts by Southpole (which may be a Sears brand) - some of them have side ruching that disguises any waistband 'lumps'. The biggest thing I try to do is find high cut jeans & slacks that fit my actual waist - about a 10-12 inch rise. Pants that have waist pleating also glide better over an after kids tummy. The right pants or skirt waistband helps me to look less 'round' by showing that I still have curvy, if full, proportions. I really try hard not to wear things that give a horizontal line at my wider hip areas - that makes me look at least 10 lbs heavier than I already am. I also don't tend to follow any of the rules on what 'short women' are 'supposed' to wear.  Long jackets, Maxi skirts - if it looks good, I'm fine with it - I'm 5-2 & I'm gonna look short whether I shop in Petites or not. It's bad enough that I  need to loose a good 40 Lbs, no need to make it seem like more!


----------



## UK2ME

I have tried Spanx, but I found that they rolled down unless I had them virtually tucked into my bra!!  It was so darned uncomfortable, I live with my lumps 

I see everyone is looking as fabulous as ever, and welcome to the new ladies!

The biggest problem I have, and I welcome suggestions, is that since I gained weight I lost my waist.  I now go almost straight from ribcage to floor.  I have tried to combat it by wearing a belt at my true waist, but because I'm a) only 5'2, b) short in the body and c) ahem, somewhat busty (LOL), I can't help but feel it doesn't always help my proportions.  Does anyone have any tricks for elongating a long, plump body?!


----------



## ChristyR143

Thanks for the input ladies!! You all look awesome!!!

Maybe one of these days I'll get brave enough to post some pics of my own!


----------



## galligator

Everybody's looking great - I've been too distracted & scruffy for many pics lately. I made my 1st scratch yeast bread the other day, & flour covered t-shirt just not my best look. 

Yesterday's outfit. Still too hot to be anything but casual. So, cotton Southpole hoodie w/attached tank dickie & St. Johns Bay jeans. Sparkly sequined skechers.

*Samia*, you still movin' with the Pilates? I'm just maintaining right now on weight, but think I'm at the point where I'm more bugged if I miss the bike each day than otherwise, so at least my cardio is improving. Getting more energy, too.


----------



## floralaura

Ahh, i know what it is now,thanks Chessmont, control pants i know them as..not got any, im tempted to find some now though, just to try!
Heres todays 'outfit' otherwise known as my work uniform..so jealous of those of you who get to choose what to wear to work!!


----------



## floralaura

gemruby41 said:


> *Samia*-that is a very cute tee.
> 
> *Starresky*-loving the leggings.
> 
> *floralaura*-you look fantastic.


 

Thank you..x


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Loveee the maxi dress. Where is it from again?

Galligator- Love the casual outfit!

Gemruby- Girl you always look so good! Love the white dress. I got 2 for the summer =P


----------



## gemruby41

Great outfit *galligator*.
*floralaura*-looking good! Sometimes I wish I wore uniforms to work.


----------



## Samia

*Galligator,* hi! you look great, all the cardio is paying off. Yes I am still on with the pilates but on and off. Very busy these days.

Veelyn, thanks! the dress is made by Gypsy 05. I am really loving it, might get another color. Here is the link to their site:
http://www.gypsy05.com/shop/product.aspx?pid=114
there is also a thread about it, you will find info on lots of sites carrying the dress and discount codes: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/gypsy-05-maxi-dress-amazing-305565.html


----------



## galligator

Thanks guys. 

Samia's maxi dress reminded me of this tailoring info. Circle skirts (with only a back seam or side seam) have large sections that fall 'on the bias'. These sections of fabric always have more stretch and will cause a skirt to hang unevenly and look sloppy.  Couture garment construction lets a skirt hang for at least a day before hemming so that this extra length can be removed.  However, ready-to-wear is usually  atriaght from cut to sew with no bias correction made before hemming. For a small price we can get our dresses & skirts hemmed to fall an even length from the floor (At least for a given shoe height) all around the hem circumference - which automatically makes us look better dressed.


----------



## gemruby41

My work outfit for today. 

Suit-Ann Klein
Bag-Chanel
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Samia

*Galligator*, thats great info, I did not know that. Thanks!

*Gemruby,* as usual looking stunning and I am drooling over your shoe collection.


----------



## Mollinski76

Galligator - I second that!  Way to go girl!  You look FABULOUS!  I have lost 4lbs recently and it is not easy!


----------



## galligator

Thanks so much. 

Just keep telling myself  'slow & steady' - so that in a year or two, whenever I reach my goal it'll stay off.

And compared to all those thin young gals I see in other threads who all seem to be size 4 & under, if I ever get down to a busty 10, I'll probably still be posting here 'cause I'll still be a giant next to them.

I think I mentioned somewhere before: If I were anorexically bone-thin, I'd still be no smaller than very unhealthy 8.  It's that solid Irish blood, don't 'cha know.


----------



## Starresky

Here was my dress today (and a scarf I just got on a shopping trip!). I bought a ton of stuff last weekend so I can't wait to wear them and post pics! Lane Bryant, Express, New York & Company and Gap are having sales this week so I have been going a little crazy 

Dress: Ann Taylor (for some reason I fit a size 12 in this dress even though I am really a size 18, love that jersey! in real life this dress makes me look 2 sizes smaller, so I love it!)
Scarf: New York & Company (I am loving linen scarves, I bought a ton at the Gap and here)


----------



## Starresky

Oh! I almost forgot. This was my outfit the other day:

Tank: Old Navy
Dress: New York & Company


----------



## RowdyAndPete

^^ I love your clothes!!


----------



## Mollinski76

Starresky said:


> Here was my dress today (and a scarf I just got on a shopping trip!). I bought a ton of stuff last weekend so I can't wait to wear them and post pics! Lane Bryant, Express, New York & Company and Gap are having sales this week so I have been going a little crazy
> 
> Dress: Ann Taylor (for some reason I fit a size 12 in this dress even though I am really a size 18, love that jersey! in real life this dress makes me look 2 sizes smaller, so I love it!)
> Scarf: New York & Company (I am loving linen scarves, I bought a ton at the Gap and here)



*LOVE LOVE LOVE the turquoise and black dress!  The dropped neckline and wrap type design is very slimming.  Love the scarf too! As a gal trying to incorporate more color I definitely found this outfit inspiring!   What shoes did you where with it? *


----------



## Veelyn

Starresky- That scarf is TDF!

Samia- Thanks a bunch for the link! That is a little more than I want to pay for a dress right now [on a budget] but I can admire it! hehe!


----------



## gemruby41

beautiful dresses* Starresky!!*


----------



## Samia

Starresky, love both the dresses, you look fab!


----------



## Starresky

Mollinski76 said:


> *LOVE LOVE LOVE the turquoise and black dress!  The dropped neckline and wrap type design is very slimming.  Love the scarf too! As a gal trying to incorporate more color I definitely found this outfit inspiring!   What shoes did you where with it? *



I am slowly incorporating color into my wardrobe too, right now. I am usually a black, brown and beige kind of girl. I wore my go-to black sandal heels. I need cuter shoes though!

*RowdyandPete, Veelyn, gemruby & Samia* - Thanks! I am trying to learn from all of you fashionistas and incorporate more variety and style to my wardrobe!


----------



## Samia

Sorry, my summer outfits are boring, I have so much white for summer. 
Here is today's outfit and I forgot to take pics of yetserdays.:shame:

Top- Topshop
Belt- Local Shop
Jeans- Marks&Spencer
Bag- RM Steady
Shoes- Nine West Gladiators


----------



## Samia

There is a small wedding this Sunday that I have to go to, do you think I can pull of the Gypsy dress wuth some dressy shoes? TIA


----------



## Starresky

Samia said:


> Sorry, my summer outfits are boring, I have so much white for summer.
> Here is today's outfit and I forgot to take pics of yetserdays.:shame:
> 
> Top- Topshop
> Belt- Local Shop
> Jeans- Marks&Spencer
> Bag- RM Steady
> Shoes- Nine West Gladiators



It's not boring if it is totally cute!  I love it. Especially paired with the RM steady.


----------



## finickee

Very tasteful outfits ladies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia said:


> There is a small wedding this Sunday that I have to go to, do you think I can pull of the Gypsy dress wuth some dressy shoes? TIA



Samia I think that would be lovely for a small wedding.  You'll def. have to post pics.  I also love your white top.  I don't have any white tops!  I'm jealous and as always it looks great!  Love the little silver belt.  I'd never think to incorporate that.

ALL: Previously I posted about the SJP line Bitten carrying plus sizes.  I looked it up today and this is a quote from the website: _" The BITTEN collection was designed for women of all ages and sizes, with a full size range from XS-XXL in tops, 0-22 in bottoms, and 5-11 in shoes."  _I swear I saw a pair of size 26 jeans there but perhaps it was a different brand at Steve and Larry's.  Their sizes seem generous too.


----------



## Starresky

Mollinski76 said:


> ALL: Previously I posted about the SJP line Bitten carrying plus sizes.  I looked it up today and this is a quote from the website: _" The BITTEN collection was designed for women of all ages and sizes, with a full size range from XS-XXL in tops, 0-22 in bottoms, and 5-11 in shoes."  _I swear I saw a pear of size 26 jeans there but perhaps it was a different brand at Steve and Larry's.  Their sizes seem generous too.



I will be going to check it out later today. I hope the plus sizes are realistic because I am a true plus size, not a size 10 or 12. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, cute, cute, ladies! 

*Starresky*, I love the dresses! 

*Samia*, I think the dress will be fine for a wedding. You rock it!

This is what I wore to work today. The shirt does make me look less, well, pregnant than the pictures would suggest!! It's so hot and humid here at the moment I would have liked to go to work in my swimsuit, but ya know....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

parallel dressm nw shoes


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Love the white top with the belt.

For the wedding, I think if you could wear like a dressy cardigan or jacket with it, it would look ok!


----------



## Samia

Thanks all for helping out.

*Starresky*, is the SJP label available anywhere online?

And *Gem* looking good as usual.

Cute top *UK2ME*


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia - Can't wait to see the outfit you wear to the wedding!  I'm going out to a cherry harvest festival in the country.  So I'll be going casual but hoping to wear a bright colored top or two so I'll definitely take a few pics! 

As far as I know the SJP is not available online.  I wonder... hmmm....


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*-not boring at all. I love white tops and jeans. You look great!

*UK2ME*-looking good!!

*TDOW*-the dress fits you perfectly!! Pretty colors too.


----------



## Mollinski76

Ok here is some new blues and greens I have introduced to the summer wardrobe.  Keep in mind these are very casual as most of my summer days are spent with my toddler at the park.
_
#1
Hint jean shorts (Nordstroms) - size 13
Blue top - Walmart No boundaries L
Dansko black sandals
Botkier black bag
_






#2
Tan/gold trimmed capri pants - Steve & Barry's brand size 14
Top size L from Hawaii no name
Reef gold flip flops 
Tano flap jack black






#3

Mossimo Jeans
Green No boundaries top - M
Black Merrell sandals
Tano flap jack black


----------



## Veelyn

^ I like outfit #2!!


----------



## Samia

*Molliniski,* you look really cute in those short! I really like the blue top and the green is so nice for summer. Please do post your outfit that you wear to the festival. 

As for the wedding I was going too, it looks a bit difficult now, DH is not doing so well, so will have to see.


----------



## Mollinski76

Thanks girls!  Yeah I'll post after the weekend.  Not sure what I'll wear.  I imagine we'll be picking some blueberries and cherries... bbqing, etc...  so I most likely will be dressed on the casual side.  Also it is supposed to be 92 on Saturday.  

Also thanks to all of you who find time to post your outfits and ideas.  It is such an inspiration.  I love clothes and fashion but (as I'm sure you can tell from some of my outfits) really do not have a clue... but I'm learning.... what looks and feels best on me.  I love this thread and sign on almost every day!


----------



## gemruby41

*Molliniski*, I like your tops. Outfit #2 is so cute!!


----------



## Samia

No white today 

Tops & Jeans- Mango
Shoes- Pic 1 Mango, Pic 2 Timberland
Bag- RM Steady

Got dressed like this






But ended up leaving this way:


----------



## Veelyn

I like it open too! ^


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia you have the cutest clothes!  I really need to make an order with Mango!


----------



## Ida89

Hello ladies You all inspire me so much, I been reading through these pages now and so much beauty.. I´m a british size 18 and realy tall..  I think that the worst is to find good jeans, do you have this problem, or it might be the lack of plus sizes in Norway


----------



## Samia

Hi *Ida89*, and welcome! You are right finding jeans is the biggest problem, I don't like to order jeans online because I like to try them and then buy.

Thanks *Mollinski and Veelyn*!


----------



## Ida89

It´s a problem:S Thats why I like the summer, dresses and skirts But when the cold winter come i need some good jeans


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*, you have all these cute clothes!!


----------



## gemruby41

Going to do a little shopping today.

Top and jeans from Macy's
Bag-Kooba
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Samia

^^Oh Gemruby, that is so summery, love it!


----------



## Sternchen

I absolutely *LOVE LOVE LOVE *that top, Gemruby!


----------



## angellisa

everyone looks so great! once I find a new apt. and unpack my things I'll be able to re-organize my closet and maybe post some outfit pics. I'm a US 14/16. 

Have any of you ladies tried the Paige Premium Denim Plus line? They are sold exclusively at Nordstrom and have been out for a few seasons. Right now I have 3 pairs and I love the fit, although I do have to get them hemmed because they are a little long. Jeans WERE my biggest problem, but not anymore!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

^^ I love Paige Premium Denim. They fit great. I have to get them hemmed too, they are super long. Sometimes you can find them on www.nordstrom.com on sale.


----------



## gucci lover

angelisa360 said:


> everyone looks so great! once I find a new apt. and unpack my things I'll be able to re-organize my closet and maybe post some outfit pics. I'm a US 14/16.
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried the Paige Premium Denim Plus line? They are sold exclusively at Nordstrom and have been out for a few seasons. Right now I have 3 pairs and I love the fit, although I do have to get them hemmed because they are a little long. Jeans WERE my biggest problem, but not anymore!


 

OOoooooooh, i 've been wanting to order some from nordies.  Do they fit true to size?
And what styles do you have...  Oh yeah, and how about the calvin klein jeans?  
Any info on them would be great!  TIA 

[the only pair of jeans that i really like, are the boot cut ones I have from torrid]


----------



## angellisa

gucci lover said:


> OOoooooooh, i 've been wanting to order some from nordies.  Do they fit true to size?
> And what styles do you have...  Oh yeah, and how about the calvin klein jeans?
> Any info on them would be great!  TIA
> 
> [the only pair of jeans that i really like, are the boot cut ones I have from torrid]



Well, the first season ones ran a little small, especially in the thigh area, but I think she fixed her design because now they fit wonderfully. I have the Lomita, Topanga, and Augora styles (if you go the nordies site and search paige you will see them). In the first style I am a 14, the other two a comfortable 16, but I'd say they really do run true to size.  I know Yanuk and Antik denim also did a plus line for designer denim. Haven't tried the Calvins yet..


----------



## gucci lover

^^thanks so much *angelisa*   the info you provided will help out so much!!  
I've never ordered jeans online before, but I think i may give it a try.


----------



## angellisa

^ not a problem, let me know how they work out if you decide to order them. One of the styles is 40% off-- and it is Nordies, so you know you can return online items with no problems if necessary!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

The Calvin Klein jeans run big. I size down. And for me the Paige run true to size if not on the small size. Hope that helps!


----------



## airedale3

This is probably blasphemy, but the best fitting pair of jeans that I have is a $9.96 pair of Faded Glory from Walmart. They are cut very straight, no curvy hip or thigh and look like they are very expensive since they fit so well. I know a couple of other plus size ladies who find they fit them really well too. I think it is more important to have a great fit than a cool brand. I will buy whatever fits best.


----------



## gucci lover

Thanks *Rowdy *& *angelisa*!  

*airedale* - I totally agree with you about everything you wrote.  As long as it fits good and it's good quality, the brand doesn't matter to me either.  i will def have to check out those jeans next time i hit up my local WM.  I've tried on target jeans, but they don't fit me right :shame:  And Old Navy jeans don't work with me either.  
I hate beig SHORT!!!


----------



## Starresky

*airedale3* - I like brand name stuff only if it is cute and jeans are impossible to find designer brands in my size, so I am all for Walmart, Old Navy, whatever is cheapest and fits short and stout girls such as myself  I am going to go check those out. Thanks so much for the tip!

BTW, I went to the Steve and Barry's at the Block of Orange and they had a pretty good selection of SJP's Bitten line. I have to go back because I only had time to run in and check out the store and go catch a movie, but I'll give you an update when I go there to try on her clothes and jeans. There were also a very limited selection of shoes too.


----------



## alvie223

yeah I'm not the only girl here who isn't a size 2. I feel loved and that i'm among friends


----------



## gemruby41

Welcome *alvie223*!!!


----------



## galligator

Totally agree that something mass-retail & cheaper that fits is 1000% better than designer that doesn't fit.  Understanding your individiual body type & it's challenges are one of the basic steps to finding a wardrobe and style that make you look and feel great.


----------



## angellisa

I totally agree w/ you guys as well about the designer/non-designer. If it fits perfectly, I will buy like 3 pairs (esp. for jeans) because it is so hard for me to find flattering jeans...unfortunately though, the best ones for me have been the most expensive! ush:


----------



## enshogirl

I'm new to this thread, but I really enjoyed looking at everyone's outfits. The pictures really gave me some inspiration for some of my own looks.

If I get the courage up, I'll probably post some pictures here. I really go back and fourth with my day to day look. I really want to dress nice to work out to go out, but everyone in my life is so casual I end up looking messy. Yuck.

I've always admired plus sized women who dress nicely. You don't have to be a size 2 to be beautiful. It's taken me a long time to try and be happy with the way I look and feel... and looking nice in beautiful clothes really helps.


----------



## Veelyn

This outfit is amazing! LOVE everything! Especially the top and the shoes! 

This may sound like a silly question Gemruby, but I dont own any CL's, are they comfy? I'm dying for a pair, but they are a little expensive for my budget right now, lol.


----------



## gucci lover

Veelyn - I was wondering the same thing!!  Thanks for asking.. hehe

and GemRuby, fabulous like always!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!!

As for the comfort level of CL's it depends on the shoe.  I find the ones with platforms the most comfortable.  If I need 4" and above, I definitely go for the platform ones.


----------



## Samia

I agree with the above on the Jeans topic, thats why all mine are Mango or Marks&Spencer becuase they fit me well.

Wanted to ask you ladies, do you ever do alterations to the clothes you buy. For Example, I bought a C&C California top online, its really cute and looks fab, except its a bit snug around the hip area, its sort of a tunic top and has small slits at the side. So I just opened the sides and made the slits a bit longer and it fits fine now and looks great. 
I have also turned a dress into a top, coz the length of the dress was just weird for me, and now it looks great as a top.
So, is it ok to do this?


----------



## Veelyn

Yes, definitely! I personally haven't done any lately, but I'm all about fashion, so I'd say if its cute, do it!


Also, Gemruby, I know this isn't the CL thread, lol, but what is the name of that CL?


----------



## Samia

Yesterday was rainy and a bit cold, so I wore this:
White Top & Jeans- Mango
Scarf- LQ Beach
Bag- Canvas Puma


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia said:


> I agree with the above on the Jeans topic, thats why all mine are Mango or Marks&Spencer becuase they fit me well.
> 
> Wanted to ask you ladies, do you ever do alterations to the clothes you buy. For Example, I bought a C&C California top online, its really cute and looks fab, except its a bit snug around the hip area, its sort of a tunic top and has small slits at the side. So I just opened the sides and made the slits a bit longer and it fits fine now and looks great.
> I have also turned a dress into a top, coz the length of the dress was just weird for me, and now it looks great as a top.
> So, is it ok to do this?



YES Samia!  I have a sewing machine so I make little alterations here and there.  I cut off a pair of jeans and hemmed them a little while back.  I like to have jeans I can wear with boots and jeans I can wear with flats... unfortunately they didn't have my size in short so I just made a pair!


----------



## Starresky

Samia said:


> Yesterday was rainy and a bit cold, so I wore this:
> White Top & Jeans- Mango
> Scarf- LQ Beach
> Bag- Canvas Puma



You look so cute!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn said:


> Yes, definitely! I personally haven't done any lately, but I'm all about fashion, so I'd say if its cute, do it!
> 
> 
> Also, Gemruby, I know this isn't the CL thread, lol, but what is the name of that CL?


 The CL's are called City Girls.


----------



## gemruby41

Samia said:


> Yesterday was rainy and a bit cold, so I wore this:
> White Top & Jeans- Mango
> Scarf- LQ Beach
> Bag- Canvas Puma


 ITA, you look so cute.  I love it from head to toe!


----------



## purly

Today's outfit:
Skirt, shell, cardi - Banana Republic
Shoes - Liz Claiborne

I'm in Ohio this week so I'm dressing on the D/L. Cheap clothes can look good too... I love Banana Republic.


----------



## Ladybug09

Super cute! and the color and fit really flatters you.




purly said:


> Today's outfit:
> Skirt, shell, cardi - Banana Republic
> Shoes - Liz Claiborne
> 
> I'm in Ohio this week so I'm dressing on the D/L. Cheap clothes can look good too... I love Banana Republic.


----------



## Eulalia

purly said:


> Today's outfit:
> Skirt, shell, cardi - Banana Republic
> Shoes - Liz Claiborne
> 
> I'm in Ohio this week so I'm dressing on the D/L. Cheap clothes can look good too... I love Banana Republic.



Such a cute outfit! You look really good!


----------



## Samia

*Purly,* looking really cute!


----------



## Samia

Thanks Starresky and Genruby for the sweet comments.

Here is for today:
Tunis top: Brand called Peacock
Jeans- Mango
Shoes- Tommy Hilfiger
Bag- Linea Pelle


----------



## Samia

Where are *galligator and UK2ME*? 
Missing you girls!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks for thinking of me Samia!  I am here - I have just been wearing exceptionally uninspired clothes recently!

Actually, there are a couple of resaons - the first is the ol' chestnut "I've just been too darn busy!"  I've played 13 rehearsals and concerts since the 4th, and on top of work and taking my DH to the A&E at 3am on Tuesday, I've not been up to doing much else!!

More importantly, since I changed job recently and moved away from my regular pharmacy I hadn't renewed my prescriptions until yesterday, so I haven't been taking some of my medicines for a couple of months.  I've gained a stone in the last three weeks, and I feel pretty crappy about it - and certainly not very photogenic.  

I have been checking in though, and everyone is looking fabulous!!  So cute and summery, all of you


----------



## galligator

OK, so I've been reading & not posting too many outfits. I'm actually dressed up today - which is rare in the summer 'cause I'm wearing the lightest outfits possible at home due to the heat - not super photogenic choices. But, my camera is dead which leads me to discover that someone in my house *surprise* has been touching things, Argh, and I have no idea where the charger is.  

I could probably look online & find stock photos of my new boots - which I can't wear until it's cooler, darn. They are so much more gorgeous in person, but not exactly the normal stuff on this thread.

Anyway, I'm also spending a bit more time on a smaller & younger blog that invited me to do some writing for them. So, that's also taking up more of my time that's not spent with my kids & family or playing around at TPF. 

Anyway, still around. But trying to juggle my time better.  I'll also be lurking out at the Project Runway thread at the Playground now that the new season's started.

Make it Work.


----------



## Eulalia

Samia said:


> Thanks Starresky and Genruby for the sweet comments.
> 
> Here is for today:
> Tunis top: Brand called Peacock
> Jeans- Mango
> Shoes- Tommy Hilfiger
> Bag- Linea Pelle



Samia, I love your tunic! Your style is really inspiring.


----------



## gemruby41

*Purly* and *Samia*-you ladies look fab!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Today:

Top- T-Bags
Jeans- Tommy Hilfiger
Bag- Chanel
Shoes- Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Samia

^^ Love it Gem.


----------



## Taralindsey

Hey Girls!  I have enjoyed looking at all the outfit here and it has helped me realize I need to change up my very boring wardrobe!  I am a 16/18 and I always feel like nothing looks good on me!

Anyway here is a cell phone pic (sorry!) of an outfit I wore to a wedding a few months back. I don't normally take pictures of my outfits.. I was actually modeling my platinum bridgit for my Coach girls!


Dress: Adrianna Papell Boutique ( From Dillard's )  $100 Approx.
Shoes: Gianni Bini (from Dillard's) $80 Approx. 
Purse: Coach Bridgit in Platinum $498


----------



## Samia

^^Welcome, very cute outfit! Love your shoes.
 Hope to see more pics.


----------



## tatertot

*Gem* - I love your top!! T-Bags makes some of the coolest designs and prints.

* Tara*- WELCOME!! Thanks for the pics. That looks like the perfect summer wedding outfit and the Bridgit is gorgeous.


----------



## tatertot

It was rainy and nasty here today so I just threw this on to go run to Wally World (Wal-Mart). 
Hat- No brand but Go Detroit Tigers!!
Sweatshirt, tank- PINK by Victorias Secret
Jeans- Old Navy
Flops- Havianas
Diamond earrings (anniversary gift from hubby)
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## gemruby41

Welcome *Taralindsey*! You look fantastic!!

*tatertot*-cute outfit for shopping!


----------



## Samia

Looking cute Tater!

Here is Nautical me ush: today:

Top and Jeans- Mango
Gladiators- Nine West
Bag- RM MAM
Accessories- Coach


----------



## Mollinski76

Wow!  All of you ladies are looking absolutely fantastic!

Gemruby!  I second the love of the Tbag tops - beautiful designs!  I also always drool over your shoe collection!  You are a very stylish gal!

Welcome Tara Lindsey!  Your shoes caught my eye and the dress is very pretty too!  I'm looking forward to seeing more of your modeling pics.

Tator!  Look at you!  You are looking absolutely fantastic even with your Ms. casual look!  I'm love'n' your bag and your casual look is very cute.

Samia - I still haven't made a Mango order but I'm thinking about it!  I just love your clothes!

I'll try to post some new pics soon.  Been out and about a lot but am checking in quite often!

Can't wait to see more modeling pics!


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*-love the top!!

Is this the mango website where you get your clothes?
http://www.mangoshop.com/shop.faces

I like the dresses, but the biggest I see is size 10.


----------



## airedale3

gemruby, where do you get your TBag tops? The largest size I can find is a 12.  Thanks.


----------



## gemruby41

airedale3 said:


> gemruby, where do you get your TBag tops? The largest size I can find is a 12. Thanks.


I purchased it a year ago at Saks.  It's a size L.


----------



## Samia

gemruby41 said:


> *Samia*-love the top!!
> 
> Is this the mango website where you get your clothes?
> http://www.mangoshop.com/shop.faces
> 
> I like the dresses, but the biggest I see is size 10.


 

Yes Gem, this is the mango shop, I have never bought online from them, where I live there are like a zillion mango, whereever there is a Zara, there is a mango. I actually prefer Mango's quality.
I wear a L and XL in tops depeneding on the style, and trousers 44-46. Penelope Cruz and her sister has desigend for Mango as well, there jeans are gorgeous but even the 46 does not fit me, they run very small. 
I also love the stuff Zuhair Murad does for Mango, I pick up a lot of party wear from his collection. 

Glad you like the top, but honestly it was a dress, and the length was just too wierd for me, I am 5'1" and it looked too long on me, it was supposed to be a knee length dress but not on me. So, I cut it and turned it into a top, its ok, I only paid $20 for it, it was on sale.

I do have some of their dresses and the size 10 is fine for me.


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Yesterday was rainy and a bit cold, so I wore this:
> White Top & Jeans- Mango
> Scarf- LQ Beach
> Bag- Canvas Puma


 
Sorry I havent been around much girls!

Samia- Love the outfit. Simple and cute, love the scarf!


----------



## Veelyn

purly said:


> Today's outfit:
> Skirt, shell, cardi - Banana Republic
> Shoes - Liz Claiborne
> 
> I'm in Ohio this week so I'm dressing on the D/L. Cheap clothes can look good too... I love Banana Republic.


 
LOVE these colors! This outfit is very flattering  And I want the shoes in your avatar


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> Today:
> 
> Top- T-Bags
> Jeans- Tommy Hilfiger
> Bag- Chanel
> Shoes- Manolo Blahnik


 
Love the top!


----------



## Veelyn

Tara- I remember you posting that outfit some time ago. Love the shoes and the Coach!


----------



## Samia

Thanks Veelyn, I have missed you. Love the new avatar.

This is what I wore today, sorry have posted the Top before, but had taken a pic today so posting anyways


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*, you are looking great for the summer!!


----------



## tatertot

Samia, you always look so put together and I just love your MAM.


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you! I've missed you all as well! 

Love the top today Samia! 

I will post some more pics when I feel an outfit is worthy. Today is just casual jean shorts and a top.


----------



## aosgrl

i think its a shame this thread isn't stickied


----------



## Samia

^^ True, anyone know who is the Mod for here, maybe we could PM her.


----------



## kymmie

How often do you repeat items you wear?  I try not to wear the same things within a ten day time frame but I always have something that I just love and want to wear it weekly...
I love this thread and agree it should be a sticky!


----------



## Samia

kymmie said:


> How often do you repeat items you wear? I try not to wear the same things within a ten day time frame but I always have something that I just love and want to wear it weekly...
> I love this thread and agree it should be a sticky!


 
I have no such rule, I wear whatever I feel like but ofcourse not the same thing 2 days in a row.


----------



## Samia

Today, out for lunch and some shopping, wore the gypsy 05 dress again, with the altered length, I love it, its so comfy:

Dress- Gypsy 05
Cardigan & Cami- Mango
Flip Flops- Timberland
Bag- LV Damier Azur Speedy 25


----------



## purly

Top: Simply Vera
Pants: Gap
Bag: Botkier
Shoes: Bottega Veneta

I wish I had done something more with my hair today.


----------



## Samia

WOW purly, you look really great!! Love the top, does simply vera have size 12 and up, do you know where I can find them online.


----------



## jixiang

How does the Simply Vera line fit and feel?  I've seen them around (I think they're at the Kohls stores (and online), *Samia*), but haven't really had a chance to take a closer look.  

You guys all look fab, btw


----------



## purly

yeah, Simply Vera is Vera Wang's cheap-O collection and it's sold at Kohls. I am a us size 14 and the top is a large. There was an Xl and I recall seeing a size 16 dress, but I have no idea how high the sizes go. Everything fits really big though.

The design is great, the fit depends on your body type for the item in question. The fabric itself is very cheap though.


----------



## Starresky

*purly* - I love that outfit! So sophisticated and feminine!


----------



## Swanky

'tis stuck!


----------



## Starresky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 'tis stuck!



Woohoo! We need to celebrate


----------



## gucci lover

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay  we have a permanent home


----------



## Samia

Yay!!! Thanks Swanky, I am so happy....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Samia- i love your dress
Purly, that outfit is soo nice

I havent posted in a long time - ive been lazy...Here are a couple of new dresses
Dvf Rose Showers- ive been looking for this dress in my size forever and i finally found it.





dvf tai in rust/navy that i bought from the dvf ss- i call it my vava voom dress lol


----------



## gucci lover

^^OOOOOOOOh you look great  i  both dresses.  BTW, you are not plus size!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ Thanks- im a 14 sometimes a 16.


----------



## gemruby41

I'm so glad this thread is stickied!!!!

*Samia*-love your gypsy dress.

*Purly*-that's a chic outfit.

*talldrnkofwater*-your dresses always fit you so well.

Today's outfit:

Top-Tommy Hilfiger
Jeans-Old Navy
Shoes-Jimmy Choo
Bag-Chanel


----------



## talldrnkofwater

love your outfits gemruby *steals channel bag*


----------



## ChristyR143

As usual, everyone looks great!

Samia - I am buying one of those dresses based soley on that picture.  I almost fell out you look so damned CUTE!!!


----------



## Samia

*Talldrinkofwater*, love your dresses! I love DVF but never seem to find my size in the particular thing I am lookinng for.

*Gemruby*, I love that look and I think I need to raid your closet for all the gorgeous Chanels and Shoes. I loved to see your entire shoe and bag collection together, do you have a thread in the bagshowcase?

*Christyr143*, thanks its a lovely dress and so comfy too, I hope you will like yours too


----------



## Samia

Have you ladies checked out polvore.com! I love playing around with it, can give you some great ideas. Here are a few I created for myself based on the similar things I own:

Work




Casual




Play and Party


----------



## kymmie

Great outfits, ladies!


----------



## purly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 'tis stuck!



Thanks to the swank.


----------



## UK2ME

Thank you Swanky!!

Ladies, there are some fabulous outfits in here!  Samia, I love that Polyvore thing, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## gemruby41

We ladies rock here!!!

Samia-I haven't posted a collection yet, just my Manolo shoes in the glass slipper section.  I've sold quiet a few bags and shoes that's just sitting in my closet.


----------



## gemruby41

Going to dinner tonight with my BF

Jacket-from Chadwicks catalog
Top-Macy's
Jeans-Banana Republic
Bag-Kooba
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Samia

WOW! Gem you look so great!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Samia!


----------



## Samia

Today's outfit for running some errand this morning:
Skirt, Jacket- No name
White Top- Mango
Shoes- Tommy H
Bag- RM Steady 

Wearing a jacket idea inspired by you Gemruby!


----------



## galligator

Yay, we got stickied.

Looking nice gals.

Think I'm gonna have to get a new battery charger for my camera.  I think my hubby mixed it up with his stuff & now can't find it.


----------



## gemruby41

Jackets are great Samia! I like the short one you have on!! I need one of those.


----------



## Ladybug09

gemruby41 said:


> Going to dinner tonight with my BF
> 
> Jacket-from Chadwicks catalog
> Top-Macy's
> Jeans-Banana Republic
> Bag-Kooba
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin




Nice outfit!


----------



## Mollinski76

gemruby41 said:


> Going to dinner tonight with my BF
> 
> Jacket-from Chadwicks catalog
> Top-Macy's
> Jeans-Banana Republic
> Bag-Kooba
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin



Gemruby!  I love love love this outfit and I really admire your sense of style.  Love how you mix less expensive pieces with others and your shoes and bags are to die for...!!!  Thanks!


----------



## purly

Samia said:


> Today's outfit for running some errand this morning:
> Skirt, Jacket- No name
> White Top- Mango
> Shoes- Tommy H
> Bag- RM Steady
> 
> Wearing a jacket idea inspired by you Gemruby!



That bag and that skirt go really well together.


----------



## kymmie

I love this look.  Great skirt!






Samia said:


> Today's outfit for running some errand this morning:
> Skirt, Jacket- No name
> White Top- Mango
> Shoes- Tommy H
> Bag- RM Steady
> 
> Wearing a jacket idea inspired by you Gemruby!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Today, out for lunch and some shopping, wore the gypsy 05 dress again, with the altered length, I love it, its so comfy:
> 
> Dress- Gypsy 05
> Cardigan & Cami- Mango
> Flip Flops- Timberland
> Bag- LV Damier Azur Speedy 25


 
LOVE this outfit and the LV


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> Top-Tommy Hilfiger
> Jeans-Old Navy
> Shoes-Jimmy Choo
> Bag-Chanel


 
Ok, I am coming to steal your purse and shoe collection!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> Going to dinner tonight with my BF
> 
> Jacket-from Chadwicks catalog
> Top-Macy's
> Jeans-Banana Republic
> Bag-Kooba
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin


 
Love the outfit! Shoes are FAB as always!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Today's outfit for running some errand this morning:
> Skirt, Jacket- No name
> White Top- Mango
> Shoes- Tommy H
> Bag- RM Steady
> 
> Wearing a jacket idea inspired by you Gemruby!


 
Love the casual outfit! Is that a jean jacket? I love mine to death, I like to pair it with sweats or a flowy skirt


----------



## Veelyn

BTW- YAY we are stickied!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samia

I came across these two sites , some good deals here, real cheap and good looking clothes. If you are anything like me, that is size 12 one month, 10 another and back to 14, places like these are good to shop.

http://www.roamans.com/

http://www.silhouettes.com/outlet/

http://www.bandlu.com/index.asp


----------



## la miss

Yay!!! Stickie!!! 
I love this thread!


----------



## kymmie

I've never used this site. CUte stuff, thanks for posting the link!



Samia said:


> http://www.bandlu.com/index.asp


----------



## angellisa

^^ I have. What I like is that each item has its own size chart, which is VERY helpful. Sometimes the smallest size is too big for me, other times you have to size up. I love the clothing though!


----------



## Mollinski76

kymmie said:


> I've never used this site. CUte stuff, thanks for posting the link!



me either but b&lu has some adorable tops... love their tops especially!


----------



## Veelyn

I think the name of this thread should be changed to: Where da thick ladies at? LMAO! JK! 

I wish I could come post some cute outfits, but lately its just been jean shorts, a t-shirt, and flippies because its been so darn hot!


----------



## Samia

^^ Veelyn we don't mind seeing the tees and shorts


----------



## Samia

Ladies I found the links above through blog, just came across it through another thread on tpf, its real fun reading it and they post really good deals too, I am not sure if its allowed to post here, incase its not Mods sorry and please delete it:

http://manolobig.com/


----------



## gemruby41

Here's my work outfit today.

Dress-DKNY
Bag-Miu Miu
Shoes-Prada


----------



## gucci lover

Veelyn said:


> I think the name of this thread should be changed to: Where da thick ladies at? LMAO! JK!
> 
> *I wish I could come post some cute outfits, but lately its just been jean shorts, a t-shirt, and flippies because its been so darn hot*!


 
OMG same here!  i've been bumming  i'll be visiting fam on the east coast so hopefully i'll be better dressed  i'll take pics then


*GemRuby* - LOOOOOOVE the dress.  So cute.  you're whole look is awesome


----------



## Samia

Genruby, looking great as usual!


----------



## surlygirl

Gem - Absolutely beautiful! Perfect summer work outfit. Love the shoes. Love the dress. Love the bag!


----------



## UK2ME

You all look so fantastic!  Samia, GemRuby, Purly...  You all have such great style.  <sigh>

I'm still pretty down on the weight I've gained recently; I have 12 pounds to lose to just get back on track   I feel very unphotogenic but I promise I'll start taking pictures again once I've retrieved all my clothes, which are currently hung on the floor!


----------



## TygerKitty

omg hats off to you ladies!  Not only for getting this thread started but getting it stickied and having staying power!  I rarely venture into the wardrobe section of TPF cause so many ladies are so dang skinny!  (Not that there's anything wrong with that; it just will never be me!)  Clothes, as you all know, can be a challenge to find especially if you see something trendy and then go to the stores and it's frump-city!  I totally applaud and commend all of you for being confident ladies and showing off your gorgeous outfits here on tpf!  I don't normally take pictures of myself in outfits but here is a pic from modeling my tano amanda playwith so it will be my first to share!  Perhaps I will start posting her more often!  I'll also scour my pic folders to see what else I have hiding!  

Thanks again ladies for this wonderful thread.  I love seeing the outfits!  It will also force me to think about and see myself before going out in public lol!  

First up:

Shirt - Lane Bryant; brown with sparkly beads on the top, sleeves to the elbow
Skirt - Lane Bryant; denim with copper and silver rivet work on the front and back pockets
Bag - Tano; Amanda Playwith in Lawn


----------



## TygerKitty

First pic (from back in May 2008)
I'm wearing a Baby Phat black shirt with Lane Bryant right fit jeans, my friend is wearing turquoise, yellow and white tank tops from Target or something and some pair of jeans. 

Second pic is another modeling pic for a bag (may or june 2008):
Shirt - Lane Bryant magenta eyelet shirt
Pants - Old Navy navy blue trouser pant
Necklace - Lane Bryant
Bag - Tano Streetwalker in pearl crunch leather

Third pic (second from right in case you cant tell the plus sized girl amongst the skinny minnies ) Sept 2007:
This was from my brother's rehearsal dinner (bride is the skinny girl third from the left) and I wore a baby phat dress and a brown cropped cardigan or whatever you want to call it from target.

Fourth pic (dec 2007):
Shirts - pink sweater from NY & Co, black shirt from Kohl's
Jeans - lane bryant probaby
Necklace - from a little store in a little town in Minnesota; my sister in law bought it for me!

Fifth pic (Sept 2007):
At my brother's wedding.. I was a bridesmaid (in the middle) and the bride chose WONDERFUL black silk gowns (there's no red on them, it was just the weird lighting) with a cute sweetheart neckline and ruching... optional spaghetti straps but the tailoring I had done on it was perfect and it stayed up just right all night long!


----------



## Samia

Welcome *Tygerkitty!* And thanks for posting. Lovely outfits, I love the color of your bridesmaid dress in the last picture and you look beautiful. I am loving your Lane Byrant stuff, maybe I should buy start shopping there too. 

*UK2ME*, welocme back, its been a long time. You seem a bit down about the weight, don't be, I have put on some weight too (see my lst pic post and my tummy sticking out). I agree we all should have a healthy weight but love yourself anyway you are. Really looking forward to see some pic posts from you.

Gemruby, can I live in your closet!


----------



## somanyamys

I go on vacay for a week, and I come back to find this thread has FINALLY been stickied!! WAY TO GO, LADIES!   I love getting inspiration from all you beautiful women and your gorgeous clothes!


----------



## TygerKitty

Samia said:


> Welcome *Tygerkitty!* And thanks for posting. Lovely outfits, I love the color of your bridesmaid dress in the last picture and you look beautiful. I am loving your Lane Byrant stuff, maybe I should buy start shopping there too.


 
Thanks Samia!  Your outfits are adorable... I wish I had some of your clothes!  Lane Bryant has surprised me since I started shopping there.  I had thought they weren't very fashionable but really they offer tons of stuff (especially if you shop online).  Once I learned my size there I barely have to even try anything on!  I just pick my size based on the type of clothing it is and voila!  Easy shopping/dressing!  I've been impressed!

Edit:  If you ever shop at Lane Bryant online *always* do a search for coupons.  There are always a ton of online codes floating around!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for the compliments!! 

Welcome *Tygerkitty*!! Hope to see more of your outfits.


----------



## Veelyn

Tyger- You look great in that BabyPhat shirt! And in the pink sweater!


----------



## chessmont

Hi Ladies,

I asked this in the regular wardrobe forum (no responses at this time) , bear with me, I don't have an outfit to show, but a question which may  better-placed in this thread - I have put on 15 lbs and now my denim jackets just don't quite button easily any more (especially  the waist) and I don't want to look like a sausage.

I like the traditional denim jacket cuts, maybe if a little curved for a woman's body, that is good too.

My bust is 41 (was 39.5)
Waist 38 (OMG it was 34-35)-measured a alittle above my belly-button, is that correct?
Hips 42 (were 40)

My *(^%^&%^& Gut has taken the brunt and I am having definitely issues buttoning the waist of my jackets

I looked at some of the sites listed above, and is it really accurate (for example in Roaman's) that I have gone from a 14 Misses top and usually 12 Misses bottom (slight low rise), to a 16W???, and even 18 in some of the sites' pants measurments?  Or should I try the 14's first?

Which Plus sites seem a little less larger cut that others IYO?  I have been even 6-7 lbs heavier than this heavier than this before, and even then Lane Bryant the smallest size was always slightly sloppy- looking on me, especially tops.  If the jeans fit in the waist, I could fit another person in each thigh!  (maybe I should try Plus-size skinny jeans?)

Help!

I hope it isn't too OT but I believe the answers are here!

Any other suggestions?  I like to have one faded jacket and one dark denim, so I don't look all matchy-matchy depending on the jeans I wear.

Any other good sites recommended? TIA

In addition - I am 52, I do not have the same womanly curves as you ladies.

BTW you all look FANTASTIC here - that's why I think you can help me, (sorry for such long post)


----------



## la miss

Wow!!! This deserves a standing ovation!


----------



## UK2ME

Chessmont, I find jackets to be something that vary widely even within the same brand.  My best advice is to try anything you think is feasible - although that doesn't work well online.  Be aware that a 16 and a 16W are not necessarily the same size though!  If you can get one at Lane Bryant, I will always recommend there; because they cater only to plus-sized women, they are better cut for those of us who are fuller of figure!

Because I promised, here's what I wore today:
Skirt - LB
Tank - H&M
Cardigan & shoes - WalMart


----------



## Mollinski76

chessmont said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I asked this in the regular wardrobe forum (no responses at this time) , bear with me, I don't have an outfit to show, but a question which may  better-placed in this thread - I have put on 15 lbs and now my denim jackets just don't quite button easily any more (especially  the waist) and I don't want to look like a sausage.
> 
> I like the traditional denim jacket cuts, maybe if a little curved for a woman's body, that is good too.
> 
> My bust is 41 (was 39.5)
> Waist 38 (OMG it was 34-35)-measured a alittle above my belly-button, is that correct?
> Hips 42 (were 40)
> 
> My *(^%^&%^& Gut has taken the brunt and I am having definitely issues buttoning the waist of my jackets
> 
> I looked at some of the sites listed above, and is it really accurate (for example in Roaman's) that I have gone from a 14 Misses top and usually 12 Misses bottom (slight low rise), to a 16W???, and even 18 in some of the sites' pants measurments?  Or should I try the 14's first?
> 
> Which Plus sites seem a little less larger cut that others IYO?  I have been even 6-7 lbs heavier than this heavier than this before, and even then Lane Bryant the smallest size was always slightly sloppy- looking on me, especially tops.  If the jeans fit in the waist, I could fit another person in each thigh!  (maybe I should try Plus-size skinny jeans?)
> 
> Help!
> 
> I hope it isn't too OT but I believe the answers are here!
> 
> Any other suggestions?  I like to have one faded jacket and one dark denim, so I don't look all matchy-matchy depending on the jeans I wear.
> 
> Any other good sites recommended? TIA
> 
> In addition - I am 52, I do not have the same womanly curves as you ladies.
> 
> BTW you all look FANTASTIC here - that's why I think you can help me, (sorry for such long post)



Chessmont - A few years ago I had almost identical measurements we must be built similarly.  I would try the 14.  I do think jackets vary widely due to the cut.  If it is stretch denim I would go with the 14.  If you want it big enough to go over a sweater I would size up to the 16 or xl.  Though I am betting you'll be fine with a 14 especially in a classic cut.  Bottoms... I would lean toward 14.  Seems like most slacks and even jeans have a bit of stretch in them these days.  I have that issue where my waist tends to grow so it shows I wear the next size up ... but when I get them they are very saggy around the bottom.  I think around that size I fit into 14 bottoms perfectly.  Hope that helps.  Please check back and let us know how things worked out.  I saw a very cute denim blazer on chadwicks ...inspried by Gemruby's awesome jacket looks.

Samia I think that is the best advice you gave to UK.  I struggle with feeling down about a few pounds here and there but most people can't really tell especially if you work at dressing right at any size... and THAT makes you much more comfortable and happy at any weight.  Right after I had my baby I purchased some shoes and new accessories to get me through the time I was try to lose the baby weight.  It really helped my self esteem.  I am learning to love myself at any size and your advice just really stuck out as excellent!   Thanks!

All of you girls look absolutely amazing!  I cannot believe the style and class of this board.  First class ladies for sure!


----------



## Mollinski76

Welcome *TygerKitty*!  I need to post more outfits on here but definitely post a few when I can.  Love the black babyphat top.  I am also a Tano girl so I was admiring your lovely bag!   Love the pink sweater too... great color on you!  Look forward to seeing more of your outfits.

Gemruby!  I am so jealous of your shoe collection.  You are my shoe idol!


----------



## UK2ME

Mollinski, you're right - Samia is wise.  Samia - I meant to say thank you for the words of encouragement.  I appreciate it  

I've been hunting around online, and Old Navy have some pretty cute stuff at the moment.  I really like this dress and this shirt.  I also didn't realise that the Gap made clothes in my size either, which was pretty cool even if they're a little outside my budget for now.


----------



## gemruby41

*UK2ME*-you look fabulous!! I love the green cardigan against the skirt.

*chessmont*-I think a size 14 in jackets would be fine for you. I'm glad I inspired you on the jackets. I love jackets, so I buy them every time I see one that fits just right.  I love to wear them with jeans.  

*la miss*-thanks for the compliment!

*Mollinski*-you are too kind!

As far as weight goes, as long as you look fabulous it's all good!!!

Like I said before we ladies rock


----------



## chessmont

Thanks. Gem, UK2ME, MOllinski (forgive if I missed anyone)  My instincts say 14, and as Stacy LOndon says in What Not To Wear- get the size that fits the largest area and then have it TAILORED!

Since I am an old '70's chick I do like regular ol' Levi's-type Jackets - I found one on Cabela's (hunting, outdoor gear etc., that might work- was I Googling desparately or what!!!???), and a couple from The Territory Ahead which is a little pricey, but I ordered XL from them, too.

I checked at Gap store, and LAne Bryant store and they said their denim jackets won't be coming in for a few weeks.

I'll let y'all know what works.


Thank you so much!


----------



## UK2ME

Good hunting, Chessmont!  I love blazer-style denim jackets, but that all depends on how they fit with your wardrobe and style.

Thinking of jackets, I love the three-quarter sleeve casual jackets that are about at the moment.


----------



## chessmont

UK2ME said:


> Good hunting, Chessmont!  I love blazer-style denim jackets, but that all depends on how they fit with your wardrobe and style.
> 
> Thinking of jackets, I love the three-quarter sleeve casual jackets that are about at the moment.



--love them, wasn't sure if big-boobed women could pull these off!


----------



## UK2ME

Chessmont, I think it's more to do with the neckline!  I have, shall we say, a healthy pair of tatas, and I can't wear round-necked jackets like that.  I've tried a bunch, and not one of them looks right.  I need the V to give me some shape.  I also go pretty straight from my armpit to my ankle, so I have to be careful with length to try and create some form of waist.

I have a girlfriend who is about 30 pounds heavier than me and a couple of inches shorter, but she carries most of it in her butt and hips.  She suits the round necklines and the swing-type jackets.  We shop together, because if it looks well on her I know it won't suit me at all, and vice versa!


----------



## gucci lover

UK - i swear by gap and oldnavy!  i went to ON yesterday and snatched up 2 dresses and 2 blouses, oh and a pair of their $5 metallic bronze flip flops.  I have the gold and they are sooo comfy.  They didn't have the silver in my size


----------



## TygerKitty

Thanks gem, vee and mollinski!  Yall are so sweet!


----------



## Samia

*UK2ME*, I am so glad you posted you look great!! I love the color combo you put together. And *Mollinski* is right, a few pounds here and there, are what only you can tell.

*Chessmont*, I am sorry I am no help, I don't shop for clothes online and I am not really aware of USA brands, but everyone here have given you the right advice.
But I sometimes buy Jackets a size smaller, the cannot button it up but I never button my jackets anyway and a slighty small size looks much better open. This way the si.des of the jackets hit the right place and don't touch each other and it gives a more slimming effect.


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*-you are so right about the smaller size jacket looking better open. Unless it's a suit jacket, I always buy them a size smaller since I will leave it open.


----------



## Ladybug09

Super cute outfit, especially, the dress.





la miss said:


> Wow!!! This deserves a standing ovation!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Is anyone familiar with Svoboda? Their website is svobodastyle.com. They carry it at Neimans. I got an E-mail from them with a 25% off code but I'm not familiar with their sizing. My Neimans doesn't carry plus sizes. I really like some of their clothes and was wondering if anyone else has tried them...tia!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yay!!!! I just noticed this is a sticky! When did that happen?


----------



## xxmicahxx

Girls! All you look amazing. I envy plus size girls. ^^Drooling over that Miu Miu!


----------



## Samia

Ladies, I need a little help! I am 31 now and would like to invest in a few key pieces of designer clothing. The problem is which designers if any do sizes 12-14, and I know normally most of their sizes run a bit small.
I want to invest in the following, and all the materials should be for hot climate, our winters are not more than a month long and the summers are really hot:

1. Black Pant Suit, a very classic cut -Price 
2. A few basic color trousers like brown, Navy blue and Grey
3. Skirts, have to be long but formal- black, Navy, Grey 
4. Shirts, classic shape and basic colors
5. a couple of nice fitting blazers/jackets for work

Any Suggestions are welcome. Also lemme know if this is wise, should I add or remove any items from above.


----------



## gemruby41

Outfit for today.

Dress-Gap
Bag-Chanel
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Samia

Great Outfit Gemruby!


----------



## Samia

Here is my outfit for today, it was too boring so I added a Louis Vuitton Bandeau for some color and glam as a belt and I didn't wanna make holes is the bandeau by using a pin or broach so I used a Barrette to hold it in place:

Top: Mango tee
Jeans: Mango
Bag: Coach
Belt: LV Bandeau
Shoes- Aldo Ballet Flats


----------



## gemruby41

Samia said:


> Ladies, I need a little help! I am 31 now and would like to invest in a few key pieces of designer clothing. The problem is which designers if any do sizes 12-14, and I know normally most of their sizes run a bit small.
> I want to invest in the following, and all the materials should be for hot climate, our winters are not more than a month long and the summers are really hot:
> 
> 1. Black Pant Suit, a very classic cut -Price
> 2. A few basic color trousers like brown, Navy blue and Grey
> 3. Skirts, have to be long but formal- black, Navy, Grey
> 4. Shirts, classic shape and basic colors
> 5. a couple of nice fitting blazers/jackets for work
> 
> Any Suggestions are welcome. Also lemme know if this is wise, should I add or remove any items from above.


 
I haven't found any designer clothes that fit me well. Are you looking for high end designer clothes like Chanel, Vera Wang or Gucci?

BTW you look great today Samia!


----------



## Samia

^^Yes I would love Chanel and all but I know no way they will fit me. Ok, besides high end designers anything else


----------



## gemruby41

I own only two pieces of designer clothing that I purchased from NM.  One is a dress by Rickie Freeman for Teri John, and the other is a dress by Kay Unger.  I got my regular size in them and they fit perfectly.  Most of my clothes are from Macy's, Banana Republic, Gap, or JC Penny.

I also find NM exclusive items to fit true to size too.


----------



## Samia

^^Thanks Gemruby.


----------



## angellisa

Samia said:


> Ladies, I need a little help! I am 31 now and would like to invest in a few key pieces of designer clothing. The problem is which designers if any do sizes 12-14, and I know normally most of their sizes run a bit small.
> I want to invest in the following, and all the materials should be for hot climate, our winters are not more than a month long and the summers are really hot:
> 
> 1. Black Pant Suit, a very classic cut -Price
> 2. A few basic color trousers like brown, Navy blue and Grey
> 3. Skirts, have to be long but formal- black, Navy, Grey
> 4. Shirts, classic shape and basic colors
> 5. a couple of nice fitting blazers/jackets for work
> 
> Any Suggestions are welcome. Also lemme know if this is wise, should I add or remove any items from above.



Try this website?:

http://trentacosta.com/sp20.html

I have never ordered from there, but they start at a size 10, which is a plus!


----------



## Samia

^^ Thanks, I have never heard of this designer, but the clothes on the site look nice.
Just checked their size charts, their smallest is too big for me!


----------



## angellisa

ya I know, I just noticed the funky size chart after I posted. Even the 10 is too big for me


----------



## purly

Ok girls... here's a weird one. What do you wear to an anime convention? Hubby is dragging me to "Otakon" and I have no idea what to wear. My understanding is that most people dress like an anime character but all the cute anime characters aren't plus sized...!

Would it be weird to show up in jeans and louboutins?


----------



## Starresky

*purly* - I have gone to Comic Con and my sisters and brother and I didn't dress up at all. I suspect that an anime convention will be the same. 75% of the people will be dressed up in outrageously cool outfits, but there are still some lay people dressed normally  I think you should wear what makes you feel comfortable!

BTW, I just went to Nordstrom to catch the last end of their anniversary sale. 

I got *Not Your Daughter's Jeans* and *Kut from Kloth* and *Jag Jeans*. All were super stretchy material so it doesn't sag like most jeans and fit like a dream. I just had to have them altered at the hem because I am only 5'4" (but that's free at Nordy's for the Anniversary Sale items!), so I highly recommend checking them out if you can today as it's their last day of the sale!


----------



## gemruby41

I also went to Nordstrom today specifically for *Not Your Daughter's Jeans*.  The fit was great, but I found them too short for me.  I'm 5'6" but I wear alot of 4" heels, so they would look too short with heels.  I personally don't like wearing jeans with heels, and have the jeans looking too short.  

I agree that *Kut from Kloth* jeans are great.  I have a pair and I love them.  I don't know if anyone has tried *David Khan* jeans at Nordstrom, but I like those too.


----------



## clb1968

I just skimmed thru some of the post and I see some great outfits, I will post more late and see if I have a couple of outfits that are worth a second look.

From what I saw everyone looked fab!


----------



## Samia

^^ lucky girls! I can't even order online from Nordies. Do show us the pics when you wear them.

And outfit for today:
Loving my leggings this summer, for an casual evening out (eeeek, I have put on some weight):

Dress- Hayden Harnett
Leggings- No name
Shoes - Aldo ballet flats
Clutch- RM kiss and Makeup bag


----------



## gemruby41

You look great *Samia*!!! Where did you go looking so lovely?


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Samia - extra weight or not! You rock the leggings. I'm never quite sure what to wear with mine; I dislike having something that tight on my midsection on display, but I don't own any babydoll-type shirts.

This is what I wore last night, to see a band play in a local bar. All LB, and those damn ballet flats!!


----------



## tatertot

Samia, you look gorgeous as always. I love the pink dress with the leggings and you K&M is perfect as a clutch.

UK2ME, That looks like the perfect outfit for a night out and I love the detailing on the top.


----------



## chessmont

gemruby41 said:


> I also went to Nordstrom today specifically for *Not Your Daughter's Jeans*.  The fit was great, but I found them too short for me.  I'm 5'6" but I wear alot of 4" heels, so they would look too short with heels.  I personally don't like wearing jeans with heels, and have the jeans looking too short.
> 
> I agree that *Kut from Kloth* jeans are great.  I have a pair and I love them.  I don't know if anyone has tried *David Khan* jeans at Nordstrom, but I like those too.



-- I love David Kahn- built for real women!  Before I gained the Dammmmm 15 lbs, the 31 fit me great (5' 5" inches tall, 162 lbs).  Now the 32 are squeezable into and do loosen up.  I hope to get back into the 31's again someday.  I think the style is the Nikki?  with flap pocket and twisted seam. I have a couple other styles, and cannot recall if they go by sizing or by waist number.  If by size, I believe the 14's fit me right now.


----------



## purly

Wow thanks, it's a relief to hear that. All the photos I see online have people dressed up so I was worried about being the odd one out.



Starresky said:


> *purly* - I have gone to Comic Con and my sisters and brother and I didn't dress up at all. I suspect that an anime convention will be the same. 75% of the people will be dressed up in outrageously cool outfits, but there are still some lay people dressed normally  I think you should wear what makes you feel comfortable!


----------



## Starresky

*Samia* - You look great. I tried those HH dresses and they were so cheap but never fit me right. Glad to see you rockin' it


----------



## gemruby41

UK2ME-fab outfit! Love the top.


----------



## Samia

gemruby41 said:


> You look great *Samia*!!! Where did you go looking so lovely?


 
 Me and DH go out everyday, we are in istanbul so lots of places to see. But here we went to our favourite resturant for lunch.
We have been living here for the last 8 months, for DH's cancer treatment, but be believe in living everyday at its fullest, so when ever he is not taking chemo or radiation we go out and try to relax and lead a normal life as much as possible. My DH is a fashion addict too, shoes and watches for him mostly and he is a looker even during chemo so i have to keep up with him!


----------



## Samia

Thanks *Tater*, *UK2ME* and *Staressky* for the kind comments.

*Uk2ME*, lovely top and nice to see you posting pics again!


----------



## UK2ME

Thank you, ladies.  I am trying to not look at size labels, but to concentrate on fitting my clothes on my body the way they look best.  I have to admit it's hard to acknowledge, but I'd rather look cute in bigger clothes than sausage-like in smaller ones.  More than that, I'd rather the smaller ones fit properly, but hey!  One step at a time...  

I am in love with these pants; they cost me $9 on sale from WalMart, and they are so comfy.  Because I have size 16 hips but an 18 waist, I was pretty impressed with how nicely they fit.  Excuse the crinkles though; that's what an hour in a hot, sweaty car with no AC will do for you!


----------



## Samia

^^Wow UK2ME, you are looking great!!


----------



## gemruby41

Sorry to hear about your DH Samia.Enjoy every moment, and again you looked fantastic yesterday.


----------



## Mollinski76

uk2me - Love your last outfit!  That top is great! I never think to wear something with a belt but that is slimming and looks really cute.  I'm love'n' the pants too!  Great outfit!

samia - Loved your HH tunic with the leggings.  That is great that you and DH share the love of fashion.  Sending good health wishes your way.

purly - I dress super casual most of the time because I'm at home the majority of the time with my toddler.  I need to post more often but my clothes are definitely more casual.

gemruby - I still haven't placed a chadwicks order but I'm looking at those jackets.  The fall stuff is pretty cute so far!


----------



## UK2ME

Thank you, Samia and Mollinski :shame:  You ladies always look so good; I lack a certain level of chic, I think!

I hadn't looked at Chadwicks before and I was expecting them to be wicked expensive, but they're not bad.  I love this cardigan, although I think I'm probably too short to pull it off.


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- So sorry to hear about your DH! Hope he recovers well


----------



## Samia

Thanks all!


----------



## Ladybug09

Samia said:


> ^^ lucky girls! I can't even order online from Nordies. Do show us the pics when you wear them.
> 
> And outfit for today:
> Loving my leggings this summer, for an casual evening out (eeeek, I have put on some weight):
> 
> Dress- Hayden Harnett
> Leggings- No name
> Shoes - Aldo ballet flats
> Clutch- RM kiss and Makeup bag


 

I like your outfit Samia, but not the leggings with them. I think it takes away form the elegance of the dress. Keep the dress with the shoes and maybe a Bronzy bag.


----------



## UK2ME

Here's today, just another work day...

Trousers - WalMart
Shirt - Target
Cardigan - Goodwill! (Old Navy, by its original owner)
Shoes - Liz Claiborne


----------



## gemruby41

UK2ME said:


> Thank you, Samia and Mollinski :shame: You ladies always look so good; I lack a certain level of chic, I think!
> 
> I hadn't looked at Chadwicks before and I was expecting them to be wicked expensive, but they're not bad. I love this cardigan, although I think I'm probably too short to pull it off.


 
I like that cardigan. Remember if you buy from Chadwicks, always search for online coupons.  I never buy anything from them full price.  You will find great coupons online.

*UK2ME*-what a great outfit for work!!


----------



## UK2ME

Ooooh - I didn't even think about coupons!  Yay for saving money!

And thanks


----------



## Veelyn

Here's my outfit for the day

Jacket- Walmart
Dress and Scarf- Value City
Shoes- K-Mart

Total: About $30! Yay me. [I started a blog about being a fashionista on budget, so this is why I calculated it!]


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Veelyn!  I love the scarf.


----------



## Samia

Looking nice UK2ME.

Veelyn, super cool! Can I have the link to your blog.

Ladybug, thanks for the suggestion, but I still prefer it with the leggings.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks UK and Samia!

BTW Uk, I've already told you that I loved the cardigan!

My blog  [Well its me and my bff's blog, her member name here is fash_maj11 BTW]


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn said:


> Here's my outfit for the day
> 
> Jacket- Walmart
> Dress and Scarf- Value City
> Shoes- K-Mart
> 
> Total: About $30! Yay me. [I started a blog about being a fashionista on budget, so this is why I calculated it!]


 Cute outfit!! I love the dress.


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you Gem! I love smocked dresses in the summer.


----------



## Ladybug09

gemruby41 said:


> Cute outfit!! I love the dress.



^^^Second that.


----------



## gucci lover

Love the dress Veelyn  it's so cute!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks LadyBug and Gucci Lover


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Wow! 
All of you girls look greeeattt


----------



## Samia

Just wanted to share this with you, myshape.com has finally got some good things up. The outfits they have put together look really nice, check them out:

http://www.myshape.com/browse.php?filter=40_10114&category_name=Modern%20Classic&view_all=1


----------



## gemruby41

Today's outfit

Dress-Charter Club
Blouse-JC Penny
Bag-Chanel 
Shoes-Prada


----------



## Samia

Great outfit Gemruby! Love your bag and shoe collection too!


----------



## Veelyn

Gemruby- I love your bag!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Samia & Veelyn!!


----------



## pasdoy

wow so nice pix here


----------



## gucci lover

Love it GemRuby


----------



## Samia

Gem, what size is your Chanel flap?


----------



## gemruby41

Samia said:


> Gem, what size is your Chanel flap?


It's the jumbo caviar.


----------



## Kenia

Gem- You always have the best shoes! Oh, to get a peek in your shoe closet!


----------



## Dibernal

Hi guys, I am back 

Here are some more pic...

1st outfit: 

Top: Winners
Pants: Baby Phat
Shoes : Chanel
Clutch : Gold leather from Coach 

Second Outfit:

Pants and bolero : Dots
Shoes: Nine West
Glasses: Chanel
Jewelry: Juicy Couture


----------



## Veelyn

Dibernal: Can't see first pic, its too small


----------



## gemruby41

*Dibernal*-I can't see the first one either, but I like the second outfit.


----------



## Dibernal

Next outfits

1- Yellow and Black dress (which I love) is from addition Elle
Black flower necklase from Marciano
Black bolero from Igigi
I was wearing my Chanel Black Caviar lether bag but its not showing on the pic 
Shoes were yellow (also not showing)

I am going to get some full lenth pics next time 

2nd outfit:

Dress from Igigi 
Necklase: Betsy Johnson

3rd outfit:

Beach dress (terry cloth) from Baby Phat
Sunglasses : Cavalli
Tote: Coach clear


----------



## Dibernal

gemruby41 said:


> *Dibernal*-I can't see the first one either, but I like the second outfit.


 

Here is a bigger pic


----------



## Dibernal

Ohhh I forgot this one...

Dress: Igigi
Shoes : Nine West
Bag: Dior
Jewelry: Swarovski (not sure if you can see it)


----------



## Samia

Hi Dibernal, welcome back! Love the outfits specially the green dress.


----------



## gemruby41

*Dibernal*-you rock girl!! You got style!

Here's what I wore to work today.

Blouse & cardigan from JC Penny
Jeans-Banana Republic
Bag-Chanel jumbo caviar flap
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## chessmont

gemruby, you have such an awesome collection of bags, shoes and wardrobe!  You lucky gal!


----------



## UK2ME

GemRuby, I love the colour of that shirt. It looks fab!

This is what I wore to work yesterday (today was dress-down Friday, so I just wore jeans and a plain t-shirt).

Cardigan & necklace, Lane Bryant
Crops, WalMart
Shoes, Target
Shirt, hand-me-down


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *chessmont & UK2ME*!!!

*UK2ME*-you look great for dress down Friday!! 

JC Penny had those shirts on clearance for $8, so of course I got four different colors.  I wish they had more colors because they are very comfortable.  You can wear it sleeveless or with something over it.


----------



## Samia

Gem and UK2ME, you both look good!


----------



## kymmie

Dibernal, you have such great style.


----------



## kymmie

I really love seeing the mix of high end and lower end pieces.  I always get a secret thrill carrying a $1,000+ bag and my $18 capri pants.


----------



## Veelyn

Dibernal- Great dresses! Love the green one and the blk and wht one!


----------



## Veelyn

Gemruby- Thats it! Coming to steal your handbag collection!


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn said:


> Gemruby- Thats it! Coming to steal your handbag collection!


----------



## purly

I tried to post this last night, but when I clicked on post tPF went down!






Shirt: Tory Burch
Jeans: Banana Republic
Shoes: BCBG
Purse: Marc Jacobs
Necklace: Dior


----------



## Veelyn

^ Cute!!


----------



## Veelyn

Excuse the messy background! lolz

Shirt- Pink Smocked Tube from Wal-Mart!
Jeans- SJP for Steve and Barry's!

I was making a silly face for you all but you can't see it! haha!


----------



## Starresky

*purly* - love your outfit and your haircut! 

*Veelyn* - hehe I can see your silly face  I dig your summer look. I couldn't get the SJP jeans to fit on me right, but they look great on you!


----------



## Veelyn

Star- Haha thanks! SJP fit weird to me. Those are 20's and they are a little big, but the 18's were way too tight and crack was hanging out


----------



## Dibernal

Veelyn said:


> Excuse the messy background! lolz
> 
> Shirt- Pink Smocked Tube from Wal-Mart!
> Jeans- SJP for Steve and Barry's!
> 
> I was making a silly face for you all but you can't see it! haha!


 

That is such a cute top!


----------



## Dibernal

gemruby41 said:


> *Dibernal*-you rock girl!! You got style!
> 
> Thanks! You rock big time too! :okay:


----------



## Veelyn

Dibernal said:


> That is such a cute top!


 
Thank you! I got it in blue as well. For $9, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Samia

*Purly*, cute outfit! I really like your jeans.

*Veelyn*, looking good! I really want to try some SJP clothing but I can't find it anywhere online.


----------



## Veelyn

I've looked on ebay for some, but they never have any bigger sizes than 16


----------



## gemruby41

*Purly*-fantastic outfit!!! I love BR jeans!

*Veelyn*-love the outfit! I totally agree that it's a cute top.


----------



## gemruby41

Work outfit today.

Dress & blouse-Ann Taylor Loft
Bag-Henry Beguelin
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Samia

^^ Very pretty Gem!! I love your shoe collection, you are inspiring me to invest in some good shoes.


----------



## gucci lover

cute, cute, cute veelyn!

Gem, love the outfit.


----------



## UK2ME

Dibernal, Purly, GemRuby, Veelyn - you all look great! Veelyn, I especially love that shirt.

Here's me today (sans shoes, because once I get them off at the end of the day, that's it!)

Cardigan, LB
Shirt, Old Navy
Crops, WalMart

I just bought the shirt yesterday, and adore it. I have trouble in ON, because although I'm an XL around I'm certainly not an XL tall! I was absolutely psyched to find a shirt that fit properly. Sadly, I'm not the worlds best picture-taker


----------



## Samia

If anyone is interested:

If you cannot view this newsletter, please *click here*.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Samia, gucci lover, UK2ME!!

UK2ME-pretty top!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> *Purly*-fantastic outfit!!! I love BR jeans!
> 
> *Veelyn*-love the outfit! I totally agree that it's a cute top.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> cute, cute, cute veelyn!
> 
> Gem, love the outfit.


 
Thanks hun!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME- Thank you!

& I love that green top. I have a love/hate relationship with ON, sometimes I can find clothing that fits, sometimes not!


----------



## Veelyn

Gemruby- Love the outfit. I could drool at your purse and shoe collection all day!


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn said:


> UK2ME- Thank you!
> 
> & I love that green top. I have a love/hate relationship with ON, sometimes I can find clothing that fits, sometimes not!


I'm the same way with ON too. Most of the time their stuff just don't fit me right.  It's either too tight or too big.


----------



## Mollinski76

You all look fantastic as always... Veelyn, Gemruby, and U2KME!  I promise I'll post some outfits in the next week or so.  Life has been a bit crazy around here!  I jump on almost daily to see what you girls are up to!  Veelyn I bought a pair of SJP jeans and love them... very comfy..nice fit.  Your top is also very cute!


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you! ^


----------



## gemruby41

Today

Top-from Macy's
Skirt-Gap
Shoes-Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Veelyn

^ Nice and polished!

I was wondering where the reveals were!


----------



## kymmie

Cute, cute, cute!





gemruby41 said:


> Today
> 
> Top-from Macy's
> Skirt-Gap
> Shoes-Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Samia

Cute Gemruby, as always!


----------



## Roe

1.Ralph Lauren top & Seven Jeans
2. Vera Wang Dress


----------



## Veelyn

Cute ^


----------



## gemruby41

*Roe*-you look great! I love the green bag, what designer is it?  I wish I could wear seven jeans.  Even the biggest size which is a 32 or 33 I think, don't fit me.


----------



## Roe

gemruby41 said:


> *Roe*-you look great! I love the green bag, what designer is it? I wish I could wear seven jeans. Even the biggest size which is a 32 or 33 I think, don't fit me.






thank you gemruby. the bag is a Zagliani.
Lane Bryant carries 7 jeans in bigger sizes. :okay:


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh really!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Actually the 7's they carry and the 7FAM's aren't made by the same company, I read this awhile back. 7FAM sued LB because they were confusing customers into thinking they were the same company. I'm trying to find the article right now. 
Here's one that outlines it but it was in the NY Times too:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FNP/is_1_44/ai_n8695193


----------



## Roe

^^^ ohhhh really???
i didnt know that.  i really didnt.  i never purchased them but i've seen the advertising for seven with lane bryant.  they were expensive to. they were asking 100+ on the jeans


----------



## Samia

Roe you look great! I love your jeans.


----------



## Roe

thank you *samia*


----------



## Samia

Can we list down the brands/online website that carry Plus Size Jeans? Can anyone start please, as I have no idea!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Roe said:


> ^^^ ohhhh really???
> i didnt know that. i really didnt. i never purchased them but i've seen the advertising for seven with lane bryant. they were expensive to. they were asking 100+ on the jeans


 
Yeah I remember seeing that ad awhile back so I did some digging and saw the lawsuit description come up as a result.


----------



## Roe

Samia said:


> Can we list down the brands/online website that carry Plus Size Jeans? Can anyone start please, as I have no idea!


 

I know that Gap & Banana Republic carry to 16 or 18 and they are nice. As far as the uber denim brands, they just tell us to go towards men sizes which is such a turn off.   at least to me.


----------



## Brenn18

First outfit post!  Not the best photo, but I just took this photo (at 11PM) after wearing this all day - a bit ragged, but a fun outfit.








I am a 14/16 wearing:

Hayden Harnett Cara pullover silk dress
HH 80's Floripa clutch (BIG clutch)
(both just bought at the HH sale)
Gap tank and leggings
Loeffler Randall Dorrit sandals


----------



## Samia

Hi and welcome Brenn, its not a bad pic at all, you look great and love your entire outfit! Oh my, that clutch is big, can never tell form the stock pics on HH how big it is? Anyway its a great fun outfit  Hope to see you here more!


----------



## surlygirl

Brenn - You look great! I've been eyeing that same dress and a few others from HH! Love the big clutch, too!


----------



## Veelyn

Brenn- You look HOT! I love that clutch!

Is that a tattoo on your leg?


----------



## Veelyn

Here is my outfit for the day!

Shirt and denim gaucho's- Torrid
Shoes- Ebay [Old Navy] They are bronze with little jewels on them.
Necklace- Target


----------



## Samia

Veelyn, looking great girl!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks!


----------



## Tutu

*Brenn18*, great outfit - and those tattoos..!  (love them)


----------



## Brenn18

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone.  I will try to post here more often - on my 'fashionable' days!  That is indeed a tattoo on my leg - and on my ankle on the other leg.  The one that is more visible is a Japanese koi fish design.  I got it done in Japan, where I lived for some time.  I have my whole back done too and my wrists - I usually dress fairly classic, which I think makes the tattoos more intersting than a harder style.


----------



## airedale3

For those of you plus size ladies who are bigger around the middle than the hips and thighs, I found some George brand canvas pants at Walmart. They fit really nice and are only 17.97. They also sell them on line. (The largest size is 18 though.) I need pants/jeans that are cut very straight from hip to hem and these are cut that way. So are the Faded Glory plus size classic jeans that they sell for $9.96 several times a year.


----------



## Veelyn

Brenn18 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, everyone. I will try to post here more often - on my 'fashionable' days! That is indeed a tattoo on my leg - and on my ankle on the other leg. The one that is more visible is a Japanese koi fish design. I got it done in Japan, where I lived for some time. I have my whole back done too and my wrists - I usually dress fairly classic, which I think makes the tattoos more intersting than a harder style.


 
I love tattoo's on women! I have 3 myself


----------



## Veelyn

airedale3 said:


> For those of you plus size ladies who are bigger around the middle than the hips and thighs, I found some George brand canvas pants at Walmart. They fit really nice and are only 17.97. They also sell them on line. (The largest size is 18 though.) I need pants/jeans that are cut very straight from hip to hem and these are cut that way. So are the Faded Glory plus size classic jeans that they sell for $9.96 several times a year.


 
I love Walmart clothing. It usually fits really well and like you said is inexpensive! YAY for bargain shoppers


----------



## gemruby41

*Brenn18*-love the look, and that is a very pretty bag.

*Veelyn*-you look so casual chic!!


----------



## LAltiero85

WOW!  Everyone here looks soooo wonderful!  I really love this thread...it shows me that I have absolutely NO REASON to live in sweats just because I'm uncomfortable w/ my body...I can look pretty too!  Thank you for this thread...I'm going to start posting pretty outfits here too! Yay!


----------



## Ladybug09

Veelyn said:


> Here is my outfit for the day!
> 
> Shirt and denim gaucho's- Torrid
> Shoes- Ebay [Old Navy] They are bronze with little jewels on them.
> Necklace- Target




Cute outfit V!


----------



## kymmie

Veelyn,  I love your top.  Cute outfit!


----------



## Roe

LAltiero85 said:


> WOW!  Everyone here looks soooo wonderful!  I really love this thread...it shows me that I have absolutely NO REASON to live in sweats just because I'm uncomfortable w/ my body...I can look pretty too!  Thank you for this thread...I'm going to start posting pretty outfits here too! Yay!



i sometimes go in my sweat mode or my "moo moo" mode like my bf calls em but i do go thru my spurts and dress up.  It always makes me feel better.


----------



## Samia

Hi everyone, I just came back from my local Mango, and they have a gorgeous collection in! If you are on a small budget or like in my case have problem in sizing have a look at Mango online or go if you have one around. 

The colors are nice, grey, purple and black. Very nice jackets, cardigans and outerwear too, everything to take you from now into fall. I picked up quite a few things today. They also have Lauren Hutton modelling in their magazine, to show they are for every age and she looks gorgeous. I strongly recommend in having a look!!

Checkout the catalogue here:
http://www.mangoshop.com/home.faces


----------



## Samia

And here is what I wore today for shopping:
White Top and Jeans- Mango
Sandals- Steve Madden
Bag- Balenciaga


----------



## Samia

This is what I bought today from Mango:

(click to enlarge pics)
Grey Cardigan size:L



Purple Blousesize: L



Aubergine Top size: XL (shown in green here)



Accessories


----------



## LAltiero85

Samia said:


> And here is what I wore today for shopping:
> White Top and Jeans- Mango
> Sandals- Steve Madden
> Bag- Balenciaga


 Cuuuute!  I LOVE your Bbag!  And I love the new stuff you bought too!


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*, love the outfit and the Bbag!!!


----------



## candace117

nordstrom.com has plus size Juicy Couture tracksuits now


----------



## RowdyAndPete

^^^ Whoa...now way!! I'm off to look.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I want one but they are kind of boring. I wish they had cuter styles like they do in the normal sizes. Thanks Candace for letting us know!


----------



## Samia

Dinner last night with DH

Top, Broach and Bangle-Mango (bought the same morning, couldn't wait) 
Jeans- Victoria Secrets (the tummy flatenning tech. I love it)
Shoes- BCBG


----------



## Chiki

I'm new to this thread, size 14 here .  Allow me to share my outfits.


----------



## Chiki

Here's another batch...


----------



## Samia

Hi Chiki, welcome to tpf and this thread. Thanks for posting your outfits, you look great. I really like the third outfit, nice mix of colors.


----------



## UK2ME

Yay!  It's great to see some new faces in here - or bodies, at least!

Samia, you got some great stuff at Mango; love that grey cardigan


----------



## LAltiero85

Samia said:


> Dinner last night with DH
> 
> Top, Broach and Bangle-Mango (bought the same morning, couldn't wait)
> Jeans- Victoria Secrets (the tummy flatenning tech. I love it)
> Shoes- BCBG


 You look so cute!! I LOOOVE your bag!  The color is TDF!


----------



## LAltiero85

Chiki said:


> I'm new to this thread, size 14 here . Allow me to share my outfits.


 Wow, you are so cute and stylish!  LOVE your Chanel in the first pic!


----------



## gemruby41

I agree *Chiki*, you are very stylish!! Welcome to our thread!

*Samia*, you know how to work it girl!! I love my VS jeans also.


----------



## Samia

LAltiero85 said:


> You look so cute!! I LOOOVE your bag! The color is TDF!


 
Thanks, its my new Marc Jacobs Venetia


----------



## Samia

Thanks UK2ME ,Gemruby and LAItier


----------



## *Lo

gemruby41 said:


> *Roe*-you look great! I love the green bag, what designer is it? I wish I could wear seven jeans. Even the biggest size which is a 32 or 33 I think, don't fit me.


 
Gem my good friend owns a trendy mens boutique and she sells ALOT of their bootcut/slim fit jeans to female clients SFAM, Citizens, Joe's, all the cute brands, bc the jeans now are cut so narrow and the mens go up to higher sizes.  Just an FYI alot of people do this, I HAve!


----------



## Chiki

Thanks everyone! I hope others will post more pictures too. =)


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the tip *Lo*!


----------



## Samia

*Lo said:


> Gem my good friend owns a trendy mens boutique and she sells ALOT of their bootcut/slim fit jeans to female clients SFAM, Citizens, Joe's, all the cute brands, bc the jeans now are cut so narrow and the mens go up to higher sizes. Just an FYI alot of people do this, I HAve!


 
Lo, thats a great tip! Thanks. How do you determine your size in the men jeans if, I don't have the opportunity to try these brands and can buy them online only. Can you share?


----------



## amanda

Posted because who says a plus size woman can't wear strapless???

Dress is Free People, necklace is made of discs of thick-cute pure agate and I got it at Anthropologie.  I wore it with Coach python gladiator sandals and a violet Balenciaga day hobo.


----------



## Samia

*Amanda,* you are so cute!! That necklace is really nice. Really wanna see a pic of the Coach python gladiators.


----------



## Samia

Out for a quick lunch, wore today:

Tops- Mango
Jeans- VS, I'm loving it
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine
Shoes- BCBG


----------



## LAltiero85

Samia said:


> Out for a quick lunch, wore today:
> 
> Tops- Mango
> Jeans- VS, I'm loving it
> Bag- Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Wine
> Shoes- BCBG


 You look amazing! I love everything, especially those shoes and that bag!  And those jeans look great on you!  What a perfect Sunday look!


----------



## Gerry

I didn't see anything sized larger than a "large" at Mango. I guess they don't have plus sizes,huh?


----------



## Samia

^^ Gerry they do XL and XXL and XXXL too. But not in every style. Depending on the style I get a L or XL there. Most tops are good in L for me, only the Tees I prefer in XL and I am 12-14 in US.
Check both the mango shop and the outlet
http://www.mangoshop.com/index.faces
http://www.mangooutlet.com/index.jsp
There are lots of XL and XXL sizes in the outlet.


----------



## *Lo

Your Welcome Gem and Samia.  HTH!  Samia I am not sure how to fine which ones would be good.  I have to admit I have just gone into the store and she pulled stuff for me, but i think a rule of thumb is find a bootcut or slim fit with stretch to it.


----------



## airedale3

Samia, Are you in the US? I looked at the Mango outlet and it does not show US locations.


----------



## amytude

I love the outfits here, but samia I have to say that you are NOT a plus-sized woman.  Are you considered plus size where you live?  Here in the US you would not be considered one.  I also looked at mango and browsed through tons of differents tops and couldn't even find an XL.  I hope this post isn't taken the wrong way.  Hey, I wish someone would tell me I'm not plus!


----------



## kymmie

I love the whole outfit!  Did you get the necklace this season?  Its super cute!  All my clothes are basically solid colors so I like jewelry that stands out...




amanda said:


> Posted because who says a plus size woman can't wear strapless???
> 
> Dress is Free People, necklace is made of discs of thick-cute pure agate and I got it at Anthropologie. I wore it with Coach python gladiator sandals and a violet Balenciaga day hobo.


----------



## Mollinski76

amytude said:


> I love the outfits here, but samia I have to say that you are NOT a plus-sized woman.  Are you considered plus size where you live?  Here in the US you would not be considered one.  I also looked at mango and browsed through tons of differents tops and couldn't even find an XL.  I hope this post isn't taken the wrong way.  Hey, I wish someone would tell me I'm not plus!


*

amytude - I am about the same size/similar size to samia and I actually am considered plus sized in the US.  For instance Lane Bryant/ Torrid/ Romans... all consider plus size to start at the 12-14 size.  In the past I have worn a size 20 so I strongly identify with plus sized fashion and hard to dress issues.  

Really though we probably should have named this thread "girls of all shapes and sizes, show us your outfits"  Rather than getting hung up on sizes... I think this thread is all about feeling and looking your best at any size!  I know it has been an inspiration for many TPFers... (plus sized and some not).  

I feel bad for not posting for a while.  I promise I will girls!  My new Tano minilisa should be arriving this week so maybe I'll have some new modeling pics.  Also, thanks to gemruby I bought a t-bags top and it will be so sweet with my new tano!

Samia - Looking fantastic I must say!
*


----------



## amanda

kymmie said:


> I love the whole outfit!  Did you get the necklace this season?  Its super cute!  All my clothes are basically solid colors so I like jewelry that stands out...



yep, i just bought it a few weeks ago!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...dProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=aso


----------



## Samia

airedale3 said:


> Samia, Are you in the US? I looked at the Mango outlet and it does not show US locations.


 
Yes I am outside the US, but I think you can order online.


----------



## Samia

amytude said:


> I love the outfits here, but samia I have to say that you are NOT a plus-sized woman. Are you considered plus size where you live? Here in the US you would not be considered one. I also looked at mango and browsed through tons of differents tops and couldn't even find an XL. I hope this post isn't taken the wrong way. Hey, I wish someone would tell me I'm not plus!


 
Thanks!! No offence taken at all, infact you gave me a huge smile on my face. But I checked the mango outlet online and they have XL sizes


----------



## Samia

Ok I rechecked and the http://www.mangooutlet.com/index.jsp definately has XL and XXL sizes in some stuff and they ship US too.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *Gem, Ladybug, and Kymmie!*

*Samia* you always look cute!

Nice outfits *Chiki!*


----------



## Veelyn

candace117 said:


> nordstrom.com has plus size Juicy Couture tracksuits now


 
Cool. Thanks for the tip Candace! I am going to look next paycheck!


----------



## nooch

I love this thread!  Maybe I will start posting outfits   I'm a bigger plus size girl though, and I don't usually look as put-together because of the exact configuration in which I got fat.  But I'm still cute as hell sometimes and still wanna post outfits!


----------



## airedale3

Nooch--I am a bigger plus size too! An 18. I am bigger around the middle due to taking steriods for my asthma. So I have a pretty strange shape now! When I was young I had an hourglass figure, now it is more apple shaped. But I always try to look nice even on the weekends. I wear jackets almost every day. I occasionally get compliments. I think it is even more important for plus size ladies to dress nicely. So many people are critical of how you look when you aren't a size small. I hope some day to post some pics here too. I just need to figure out my camera.


----------



## Samia

Welcome nooch and airdale3 to our little family here!! Hope to see you girls aroud more.


----------



## Chiki

hi everyone!
my share today..


----------



## artiksun

Chiki said:


> hi everyone!
> my share today..



who makes your sandals?


----------



## Veelyn

Love the sandals!


----------



## Samia

*Chiki*, really cute outfit!

My outfit today, its a little chilly so wore:

Top and Jeans- VS
Scarf- Peacocks
Accessorie- Mango
Bag- Marc Jacobs Venetia
Shoes- Botkier Sandals


----------



## Sternchen

nooch said:


> I love this thread!  Maybe I will start posting outfits   I'm a bigger plus size girl though, and I don't usually look as put-together because of the exact configuration in which I got fat.  But I'm still cute as hell sometimes and still wanna post outfits!



Seriously, me too!  I have taken pictures a few times and nearly posted, but then I saw how much bigger I am than most of the girls here then I got scared! :s


----------



## gemruby41

Chiki & Samia-love the outfits.


----------



## Chiki

Thanks!!!

Come on ladies, don't get scared! We gotta show them that we could be as fashionable and sexy even if we're big! Big is beautiful!!! 

BTW, regarding my sandals- they're from a local store here in the Philippines .


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Cute! But your toesies are gonna be cold 

Show off your thickness ladiessss!


----------



## Samia

^^ Thanks Veelyn, I am strange my feet are never cold, even in winter! And its not really cold today, needed an excuse to wear a scarf I think!


----------



## UK2ME

Sternchen, Nooch, Airedale - I'm a 5'2" size 18, so it's not like I've got the extra inches to carry 100 extra pounds.  Please don't be shy about posting pictures; you're among friends here


----------



## UK2ME

Apologies for the crappy picture; battery was going in my camera, so I didn't get to take a better one.

Shirt - black with lace overlay, Target
Cardigan - also Target
Crops - Walmart
Ballet flats - Payless


----------



## gemruby41

*UK2ME*-I like the outfit!! I love the red flats with it.


----------



## chinkee21

*Samia*, dear, I love all your outfits!! We are 2 peas in a pod! I'm almost always in jeans too!


----------



## Samia

*UK2ME*, you look cute, love the rd ballet flats too!

*Chinkee*, thanks! Casually I am almost always in jeans aor sometimes skirts, but once I start back work you will see be always in Jackets and pants, we have a strict dressing code at work. And Chinkee lets see some of your outfits then!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2Me- Nice!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, ladies!

Come one everyone - don't give up on this post just when we've managed to get it stickied!!

:coolpics: please!!


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today, very cas..

Top- Target 
Shorts- AE from Ebay NWT for $12
Flops- ON
Necklace- Gordmans

BTW- I do not get abused that is a birth mark on my thigh, lol.
My second pose makes my body look manly, but whatever, lol.


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn, honey, your boobs are too big for your body to ever look manly!



That's a great shirt though.


----------



## Veelyn

LMAO! Well thanks! haha.

I got the shirt in grey also. Cheap, and a nice lightweight shirt for the girls, barbie and brenda. [HAHA I just made those names up!]


----------



## UK2ME

You are too cute!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn-  I love the color of the shirt, and you look great in shorts! You have inspired me because I don't own or wear any shorts.


----------



## Veelyn

OMG! You should totally wear shorts! Why don't you? Is it because they ride up? Mine do that and I hate it, but I just pull them down and keep going, lol.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Veelyn

The only bad thing about these shirts is that the bottom flares out which makes you look a little bigger, but I still love them, they are super comfy!


----------



## gucci lover

*Veelyn*, last time i commented on your outfit i said "cute, cute, cute" but this time it's 'HOT, HOT, HOTTTTTTTTTTTT'   Love it!


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn said:


> OMG! You should totally wear shorts! Why don't you? Is it because they ride up? Mine do that and I hate it, but I just pull them down and keep going, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


I always feel like my thighs are too big. Once I go shopping again, I will definitely look for a pair.


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> *Veelyn*, last time i commented on your outfit i said "cute, cute, cute" but this time it's 'HOT, HOT, HOTTTTTTTTTTTT'  Love it!


 
:shame:Aw thanks!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> I always feel like my thighs are too big. Once I go shopping again, I will definitely look for a pair.


 

YAY!  They don't look too big to me! But find you a pair and rock them!


----------



## Mollinski76

Veelyn,

Love your necklace with the turquoise top!   I am so so sorry I haven't been posting any outfits!  I feel so lame.  Life has just been so busy here!  I'm working on a small gift basket company and it has been taking up a lot of time!  I still jump on here once every couple of days and am definitely going to try to get on more. 

I am also a jeans type of gal especially since fall is almost here.


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you!

Thats ok. I only post outfits when I feel they are worth posting! Haha. Don't feel lame, work is more important than play!


----------



## purly

Top - Banana Republic
Skirt - handmade
Necklace - Swarovski/Philips "Active Crystals" USB fob
Shoes - Dior ballet flats that I removed the bows from


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Purly!  I love that skirt


----------



## gemruby41

Lovely outfit *purly*! Your picture is so clear.  I wish mine came out like that.


----------



## purly

Thanks girls


----------



## Veelyn

Purly- Your bathroom looks nice! lol. I like that skirt too. You made that yourself?

BTW- I am coming for those shoes in your avatar!


----------



## purly

Actually I am staying in a hotel in Jacksonville, FL this week and you're seeing the hotel's bathroom.  

I'm sure you probably know this but the style of skirt is a pencil skirt. They look good on everyone, provided they fit. You can probably find a seamstress to make one for you -- it's such a basic style that any seamstress can make one (have yours make it 2-3 inches larger than your actual measurements). And the great thing about handmade clothes is that they fit your specific dimensions. A good pencil skirt is something you will have for years and it's great for work.

Ultimately everyone is different. I find that I fit size 14 clothes in most stores, but my measurements are totally odd. For example, the distance between my bust and my shoulder is much shorter than on most people. Most plus sized women don't fit the standard sizing. I think there should be more services available for women who want to order clothes to fit their measurements.


----------



## Veelyn

Ahh ok. Thanks for the info


----------



## purly

^^ LOL I am a big dork. You didn't even ask for all that.


----------



## Veelyn

LMAO! You are silly. It's ok! 

I'm very casual today as usual..Hollywood,CA. T-Shirt, Jeans, and flops!


----------



## Roe

today's pic

1. banana republic tee
2. black gap belt
3. gap jeans
4. chrome hearts glasses
5. ralph lauren ricki
6. mikimoto pearls


----------



## chessmont

Roe said:


> today's pic
> 
> Roe, that is how I almost always dress; tee shirt, jeans and a fab Bag.  That Ricky is TDF!!!!!!!
> 
> You look great!  I never wanted to post a pic because that is how I always dress, I don't have dressy or cool clothes...  maybe now I will (someday....lol)


----------



## Roe

chessmont said:


> Roe said:
> 
> 
> 
> today's pic
> 
> Roe, that is how I almost always dress; tee shirt, jeans and a fab Bag. That Ricky is TDF!!!!!!!
> 
> You look great! I never wanted to post a pic because that is how I always dress, I don't have dressy or cool clothes... maybe now I will (someday....lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the best way to go. I sometimes dress up, i dress up for work. however, casual looks beautiful to me as well as long as you have a fab bag and a big smile on your face.  i adore my ricki. its one of my favorite bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## gemruby41

*Roe*-you look great!! You're casual, but so well put together.


----------



## Veelyn

Roe- I always dress like you. Just casual!


----------



## Veelyn

*Where are all the pics ladies? Keep the fits coming!*


----------



## Mollinski76

me too... I'm a casual gal... a Mom to a toddler, running a small business and a household... busy busy as of lately!  I can't wait to post some fall looks though!


----------



## Veelyn

I will post my pic soon!


----------



## gemruby41

I've been off all week from work, so I didn't have any outfits to post.  Here I am today about to go shopping.

Top-Macy's
Skirt-J Crew
Bag-LV
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Veelyn

^ Bag + shoes = AMAZING!


----------



## Veelyn

Question ladies, I have a brown eyelit trimmed top, what shoes can I wear with it? [In fall/winter..flip flops won't be an option ] Or mainly, what color? I was eyeing some ivory colored TB flats but they are too expensive for me right now


----------



## Veelyn

My outfit for today.. I dont know if I posted this outfit before, but its one of my faves 

Grey tank- Target
White tank- Target
Beads- Gordmans
Jeans- Torrid
Flops- ON


----------



## chessmont

gemruby41 said:


> I've been off all week from work, so I didn't have any outfits to post.  Here I am today about to go shopping.
> 
> Top-Macy's
> Skirt-J Crew
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin



-gemruby, you got some legs on you!  Lucky you!


----------



## chessmont

You ladies just do not look plus sized to me - you look like WOMEN

Spelled W-O-M-A-N!  Like from the song!


----------



## Mollinski76

gemruby41 said:


> I've been off all week from work, so I didn't have any outfits to post.  Here I am today about to go shopping.
> 
> Top-Macy's
> Skirt-J Crew
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin


*

Gemruby!  Love this outfit!  The top goes great with the skirt.  *


----------



## Veelyn

chessmont said:


> You ladies just do not look plus sized to me - you look like WOMEN
> 
> Spelled W-O-M-A-N! Like from the song!


 
HERE HERE! Co-SIGN!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Veelyn, chessmont, and Mollinski!!

Veelyn-I like how you layered your tanks.  You look great!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks! I love layering. Plus with tanks and low cut tops, I always have to cuz my boobs are so big!


----------



## Roe

Veelyn said:


> ^ Thanks! I love layering. Plus with tanks and low cut tops, I always have to cuz my boobs are so big!


 

ohhh you have the big boob dillema too huh? :shame:


----------



## Veelyn

Ohh yes! I've gained weight recently and they ballooned from a 38C to a 42D

For all the girls out there who think they want big boobs, trust me, you don't! LOL


----------



## Veelyn

Veelyn said:


> I just bought these 2 Merona dresses from Target..They look, um, kinda ugly on the models, but they don't look like that IRL. They are really cute!


 
I just bought these 2 dresses, hoping to get you guys some modeling pics soon!


----------



## chessmont

They're cute - I hope they fit well.  My experiences with Target has been hit-or miss.  I am awaiting some jeans right now.

Some things fit me well there.   But Isaac Mizrahi NEVER fit me right!


----------



## chessmont

Roe said:


> ohhh you have the big boob dillema too huh? :shame:



-My problem is I am a 34DD, and many manufacturers never seem to make the straps long enough, like that size can only be skinny girls with boob jobs!

Less expensive brands often start their full-figured sizes at 36D, which doesn't work for me.

Wacoal is good, but I can't afford too many of those pricey bras!

I like Bali, but I always have to wear the straps completely let out, and if I put on any weight (like 14 pounds recently) I have to put them away until I (hopefully) lose the weight, they no longer fit in the strap length!

Any good suggestions of bra brands (esp minimizers)?


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today:

Jeans- DEB
Tank-Torrid
Shirt- Torrid
Flops- ON











Sorry the pics are bad. Don't have my digi with my so I had to take the pics with my Blackberry!


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*-I like the design on your top. It's very cute!! I love ON flops.


----------



## Gerry

Oh my God, I went to Macy's for the Labor Day sales this weekend and got the CUTEST stuff from INC Woman. They had a collection in black and white which is not my usual choice of colors but the pieces were so cute, I couldn't resist. You guys have got to look at them. If I knew how to post pics,I would, but I don't so..... But,check em out,I never knew they made plus sizes till I stumbled upon them.


----------



## DiamondLyfe

I love this thread. I read through the whole thing and all you ladies dress so well. It's such an inspiration to me. It makes me wanna do better even though I'm not feelin' my size right now. But it's true that when you look better, you feel better. This is what I wore to work today.

Pants & Sweater - JC Penney
Gold Shoes - DSW
Purse - Gucci


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *GemRuby*! 

*Gerry*- You should post picsssss. Just save them to your computer and resize and crop in photobucket..then copy and paste! Waa-lah!

*Diamond*-  Welcome! You look great!  Super cute top and bag BTW. Hopefully you will post more often  I definitely think its true that if you look good, you feel good. I live by those words!


----------



## DiamondLyfe

Thanks Veelyn!  I definitely will post more often.


----------



## laureenthemean

*Diamond*, I love your sweater!


----------



## gucci lover

*Veelyn* - very cute!  i love ON flip flops as well   I'm obsessed with their metallic $5 flippies 

*DiamondLyfe* - OMG  love your gucci D-ring!!  You look great.  Def post more often


----------



## DiamondLyfe

*Laureenthemean* - Thanks.  I didn't think I'd be wearing the sweater so soon (part of my fall wardrobe) but it's been a bit chilly around here lately.

*Gucci Lover* - The D-ring has been a great summer purse.  It's stunning in person and so light weight.


----------



## kcf68

Wow you gals don't look plus size??? You all dress so stylish and I look at these post to get ideals.


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> *Veelyn* - very cute! i love ON flip flops as well  I'm obsessed with their metallic $5 flippies
> 
> *DiamondLyfe* - OMG  love your gucci D-ring!! You look great. Def post more often


 

Thank you! I love ON flops too, but I hate the new design they put out this year! So all of mine are the old ones.


----------



## Roe

hello yesterday's outfit ladies.


----------



## gucci lover

^^*Roe*  hot, hot, hot!!!!


----------



## DiamondLyfe

Cute dress Roe and you look great in it.


----------



## Veelyn

Roe- Cute! Are those loubies?


----------



## gemruby41

*DiamondLyfe*-nice work outfit!! You put it together so well.

*Roe*-you look great. The dress is beautiful, and I love the necklace.


----------



## Roe

Veelyn said:


> Roe- Cute! Are those loubies?



thank you ladies...no those aren't loubies. those are cole hann nike blank patent mary janes. 

one of the most comfortable pair of shoes i have


----------



## priss

chessmont said:


> -
> 
> Wacoal is good, but I can't afford too many of those pricey bras!




I am an average bra size.  But I still get my Wacoal on Ebay and at sales like the Nordstroms anniversary sale.  Nordies even has the hard to find sizes on their website.

hth


----------



## chessmont

priss said:


> I am an average bra size.  But I still get my Wacoal on Ebay and at sales like the Nordstroms anniversary sale.  Nordies even has the hard to find sizes on their website.
> 
> hth



-Hey, thanks, I never thought about ebay.  I do stalk the Nordstrom sales, and have gotten a few good bras at good prices.

I just bought a minimizer by "Olga Christina", I guess a slightly different line than Olga?  It is a very nice minimizer, and I love the back of the bra, it is I think what is called a leotard back, it seems to contain more of the dreaded "back fat" we worry about!


----------



## Veelyn

Roe said:


> thank you ladies...no those aren't loubies. those are cole hann nike blank patent mary janes.
> 
> one of the most comfortable pair of shoes i have


 
Ohh ok. I see better now that I'm at work, my home computer is darker. Those are cute though. Love Mary Jane heels!


----------



## gemruby41

I wore this to church today.

Dress-Ricki Freeman for Teri John
Sandals-Coach
Cardigan-JC Penny
Jewelry-David Yurman


----------



## claireZk

^ I love your outfits Gemruby!  You look gorgeous as always


----------



## airedale3

gemruby, you always look so polished. I admire your style.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

gemruby41 Your sandals are To die for! So cute!


----------



## Anoka

gemruby, I always love your outfits, they're so chic and gorgeous and i adore the colors you use!! I can't wait to see more outfits!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks claireZk, airedale3, pearlisthegurl, and Anoka for your kind compliments!!!


----------



## I-shop

Here's my first time post in here..My weight has been going north for the past 6 months and no sign of slowing down ...ehmm.. I actually is trying to kick my lazy butt to the gym...I can't stand more than 15 minutes on treadmill.. Ladies, please tell how you can manage hours and hours at the gym...

Anyway..here's my wardrobe..and I'm very welcome to any comment..so fashion polices..you can do your work here 

Black tube balloon or whatever they call it..from unknown..got it on sale!!
Hermes Kelly bag 32cm, geez it looks small on me..I think its because Im too big to carry 32cm
Rolex Watch, gift from my dad.


----------



## Ida89

*I-shop:*OMG! I think I love everything about that outfit! especially the Rolex And I don't think that Hermes Kelly looks small on you I think it looks perfect and cute Hope you post more pictures in the future!


----------



## gemruby41

*I-shop*- no critique from me, you look so fabulous!!!! I love it!

Here's what I'm wearing today for work.

Dress-Calvin Klein
Belt-Michael Kors
Jewelry-David Yurman
Bag-LV
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## chessmont

I-shop said:


> Black tube balloon or whatever they call it..from unknown..got it on sale!!
> Hermes Kelly bag 32cm, geez it looks small on me..I think its because Im too big to carry 32cm
> Rolex Watch, gift from my dad.



I had always wondered if that style dress would be flattering on we Real Women - and it kooks great!  And of course also 2 of my favorite things:  Hermes and Rolex!  Well done!


----------



## chessmont

gemruby41 said:


> *I-shop*- no critique from me, you look so fabulous!!!! I love it!
> 
> ---Gosh darn gemruby, stop!  You're making me so envious!  Do you mind me asking what size are you (no need to answer if you don't want to)
> 
> I am size 14- 16 and I just can't seem to find fantastic stuff.  I spend high $$$ on bags, but then I don't want to on clothes.   Is that my problem?  Or am I just not looking at the right places?  Because I go up and down I hate to go crazy on $ for clothes...
> 
> Lane  Bryant-type stores' smallest sizes are always too big, and many times the 14s, 16s in other stores are too small.  Whenever I gain weight, it is always into this grey zone.
> 
> Have lost about 7 of the 15 pounds I recently gained- Yay, but a lot of my clothes are still not fitting, as most of the gain is around the waist (51 year old, that's where the weigh goes when you are my age).
> 
> I was very much not judicious with my food and alcohol consumption past weekend, so up 3 pounds this AM, but hopefully with a normal week of eating again, that will go.


----------



## gemruby41

*chessmont*-I'm a size 12-14 misses.  Pants and skirts I wear size 12. Tops and dresses I wear size 14 because of my chest.  I could get into a size 12, but the top would be busting out.  I know what you mean about the Lane Bryant type stores, because their smallest size is too big for me.  

Believe it or not, couple years ago I use to wear size 18W.  I exercised and lost alot of weight.  During my pregnancy I gained 25lbs.  I exercised again and lost more weight.  I realized that I lost too much weight because I looked ill.  I gained some back, and here I am today.  Now, I just exercise occasionally because I really hate doing it.


----------



## Veelyn

Gem- Loved the green outfit. You look too cute! Love the Khaki dress with the the LV *drools*

I-Shop- Cute outfit!!


----------



## DiamondLyfe

I-Shop - Your purse is gorgeous.  Definitely not too small for you.

Gemruby - I love your style.  Those gold Coach shoes are too cute.  Whenever you get the urge to clean out your closet just send the stuff you don't want my way


----------



## chessmont

gemruby41 said:


> *chessmont*-I'm a size 12-14 misses.  Pants and skirts I wear size 12. Tops and dresses I wear size 14 because of my chest.  I could get into a size 12, but the top would be busting out.  I know what you mean about the Lane Bryant type stores, because their smallest size is too big for me.
> 
> Believe it or not, couple years ago I use to wear size 18W.  I exercised and lost alot of weight.  During my pregnancy I gained 25lbs.  I exercised again and lost more weight.  I realized that I lost too much weight because I looked ill.  I gained some back, and here I am today.  Now, I just exercise occasionally because I really hate doing it.



-Well, you look great!  If I am at a weight I am OK with (which is much different than what I would be ok with 20 years ago!), I am also a 14 on top (cuz of my 34 DD's) and a 12 bottom.  Right now I am very high end of 14 on top (cheap closthes probably a 16) and 14 on the bottom.

Damn, I need to get at least 7 - 10 lbs more off.  Seems so easy cuz the number is so small, but y'all know how it can be!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## nooch

gemruby, I am absolutely salivating over that dress


----------



## I-shop

Ida89 said:


> *I-shop:*OMG! I think I love everything about that outfit! especially the Rolex And I don't think that Hermes Kelly looks small on you I think it looks perfect and cute Hope you post more pictures in the future!


 
Ida, Thank so much!! Yeah I love the rolex too  Yes, I will I will..


----------



## I-shop

gemruby41 said:


> *I-shop*- no critique from me, you look so fabulous!!!! I love it!


 
Are you really plus size?? I think you look great and so proportional... and as always I love your CL!! I've been lurking CL forum for months and still have no guts to get one...


----------



## I-shop

*chessmont, Veelyn, DiamondLyfe: *Thank you so much for the sweet compliments!


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey Girls!  Welcome to the new gals too!  I haven't been on here for a while and am missing all of you! 

So I'm going to a bachelorette party next month...and am thinking of wearing dark washed jeans, with brown boots, and my dark brown truffle tano mini lisa... now what to wear for a top.  Would love any ideas...  I do have a very cute t-bag top but probably need a jacket at night...not sure...share your good ideas with me! 

I soooooooo need to post an outfit.  This coming week is DH and my 4th wedding anniversary....  So I'm sure we'll be going out!


----------



## gemruby41

*Mollinski*-the T-bags top sounds lovely. What color is it? A nice cream color top would be great too.


----------



## Veelyn

Where is Samia?!


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey all:

I found this jacket that seems like it would be a good cut on me:







Then brown slacks & boots?






What do you all think?  I carry my weight around the middle and this jacket seems to be form fitting in all the right places!


Yeah SAMIA  ...where are you?  I'm missing your outfits. I'm thinking of you


----------



## Mollinski76

Gemruby - 

The T-bag top is really pretty... fall colors brown, orange, cream, yellow, purple... I need to snap a pic.  Cream does look good on me too..


----------



## Veelyn

Mollinski- What color boots?


----------



## chessmont

Mollinski76 said:


> Hey all:
> 
> I found this jacket that seems like it would be a good cut on me:
> What do you all think?  I carry my weight around the middle and this jacket seems to be form fitting in all the right places!



--Do you have a large chest?  I always feel uncomfortable with double-breasted when I try one on.  Empasized it in well, not a good way (for me, anyway)

If you are not large-chested, then I think this coat would nicely give you the look of a nipped in waist...


----------



## Mollinski76

The boots are a dark brown so not sure of the match for color....  My boots match my truffle brown mini lisa really welll - Tano

I am a 38B so Chest size is not an issue for me.  Thanks for the comment about that...makes sense....


----------



## Indigowaters

Here's what I wore yesterday (clothes - LB, shoes - Bandolino):


----------



## nooch

Are those LB Chelsea pants?  Those are my favorite black pants and your shoes are super cute


----------



## Indigowaters

I'm not sure.  I know they're the right fit pants though. And thanks! 


nooch said:


> Are those LB Chelsea pants?  Those are my favorite black pants and your shoes are super cute


----------



## gemruby41

*Mollinski*-I like the jacket. The slacks seem low rise though. 

*Indigowaters*-you look awesome from head to toe.  I second that, the shoes are indeed cute!


----------



## Veelyn

Mollinski- I like the jacket alot, but I dont know about with those pants, if I can be honest


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Indigowaters:*  Great outfit.  Love the shoes.


----------



## Veelyn

Indigo- You look very cute!


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks you all. I just recently started taking pics again, because I'm feeling in the mood to dress up. I have a few more I'll start posting.


----------



## Mollinski76

Thanks ladies for your feeback on the outfit.  What type of pants do you think would go well with that jacket.  I was looking at the "not your mother's jeans" line... no the jeans but pants.  I agree those pants are too low cut for me.


----------



## gemruby41

*Mollinski*-slacks are fine, but it should be regular rise.  Also straight leg like these from the Gap.
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=15683&pid=569967&scid=569967012


----------



## clb1968

gemruby41 said:


> *Mollinski*-slacks are fine, but it should be regular rise. Also straight leg like these from the Gap.
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=15683&pid=569967&scid=569967012


 

I really like the looks of those pants , I might have to get them in both colors.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Those pants are nice!


----------



## Mollinski76

Gemruby!  Thanks for the recommendation.  Love the pants.  I never wear straight leg...usually a slight boot cut.


----------



## Roe

yesterdays shot


----------



## Veelyn

^Nice outfit. I love how you paired it with a green bag. It really POPS! 

Will be posting todays outfit soon..

LADIES, THIS THREAD IS DYING. LETS KEEP IT ALIVEEEE!


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today:

Shirt- Torrid [Bell Sleeved]
Tank- Deb
Necklaces- H&M
Jeans- SJP for $8.98 YAY!
Flops- ON

[Excuse that dirty ass mirror, thats what you get for being secretary at a CONSTRUCTION company]

Casual. As usual. Did you all expect anything else? LOL


----------



## gemruby41

*Roe*-casual chic, I love it!!!

*Veelyn*-looking fab!! That's a very cute top.


----------



## claireZk

Very cute, Vee.  Those jeans look so good on you.  I tried on 1098673498364 pairs of SJP pants at Steve & Barry's one day and NONE of them looked good.  Not one pair!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Gem and Claire! Gem- The shirt is SO comfy.

Claire- You can't tell in the pics but the jeans are too big. They are size 20's! [Gahh! Just a year ago I was a size 12!!] But the 18's wouldnt fit over my thighs! LOL. Not all of them looked good on me either. I got 2 pairs, and now 1 pair is too short =[


----------



## Veelyn

Off topic..

But wow. The colors are so different at different computers. I'm on my home computer, which sucks, and the color is so much darker! It looks like I'm wearing all black. But on my computer at work, I can see the colors perfectly. GRRR. Time to save up for a MAC laptop!


----------



## claireZk

Vee- they do look a little baggy.  I noticed that right away... but cute baggy, not saggy baggy. LOL

Anyway, I think you look great


----------



## Veelyn

Well thank you! You know I  my clairebear!! So glad you're posting back regularly now!  Missed you!

But yea, I'm going to mention how the pants fit my "flatty" LMAO! I am going to invest in some good jeans soon. I just haven't yet because of summer time.

Ladies, it is Paige denim that offers plus size talls? What are good designer plus size tall jeans?


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*-from looking at that picture, I would never have guessed that you wore size 18-20.  You look smaller. 

I don't know of any designer plus size jeans.  I have one Rock & Republic jeans that I bought from the men's department.  It fit me good because they were slim cut.


----------



## chessmont

Veelyn said:


> Thanks Gem and Claire! Gem- The shirt is SO comfy.
> 
> Claire- You can't tell in the pics but the jeans are too big. They are size 20's! [Gahh! Just a year ago I was a size 12!!] But the 18's wouldnt fit over my thighs! LOL. Not all of them looked good on me either. I got 2 pairs, and now 1 pair is too short =[



--You've got to be kidding me!!!!  You don't look like anywhere near an 18 - you must be tall!


----------



## chessmont

gemruby41 said:


> *Veelyn*-from looking at that picture, I would never have guessed that you wore size 18-20.  You look smaller.
> 
> I don't know of any designer plus size jeans.  I have one Rock & Republic jeans that I bought from the men's department.  It fit me good because they were slim cut.



_ I have bought some True Religion jeans in the men's dept. I sure wish I could fit in the women's


----------



## gemruby41

Me too *chessmont*.


----------



## Indigowaters

I wore this to work one day in celebration of fall:

Top - Ashley Stewart
Pants - LB
Shoes - Madeline Stuart (I think)


----------



## ginag

Veelyn said:


> Well thank you! You know I  my clairebear!! So glad you're posting back regularly now!  Missed you!
> 
> But yea, I'm going to mention how the pants fit my "flatty" LMAO! I am going to invest in some good jeans soon. I just haven't yet because of summer time.
> 
> Ladies, it is Paige denim that offers plus size talls? What are good designer plus size tall jeans?



Yes, Paige denim makes plus sizes -- looks like the inseam is 34" (according to Nordstrom). 
Svoboda also makes high end jeans (I think she actually makes talls) 
 Calvin Klein and Michael Kors also make plus size jeans as well.


----------



## gemruby41

I wore this to church today.

Suit & blouse-Calvin Klein
Bag-LV Mahina
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Veelyn

Indigo- Nice outfit! Love the peep toes and button up shirt.

Gem- Looking good as usual. What size Mahina is that? I am in LOVE with the XL!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> *Veelyn*-from looking at that picture, I would never have guessed that you wore size 18-20. You look smaller.
> 
> I don't know of any designer plus size jeans. I have one Rock & Republic jeans that I bought from the men's department. It fit me good because they were slim cut.


 


chessmont said:


> --You've got to be kidding me!!!! You don't look like anywhere near an 18 - you must be tall!


 
Thanks for the compliments ladies! lol. I dont feel like an 18, but I am. But, I am 6'0 even. 

I am going to go check out some designer jeans soon. I usually get mine from Torrid those because they make 37" inseams!


----------



## ginag

gemruby, I love that suit!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *Veelyn* & *ginag*!!

The Mahina is size L.


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies! lol. I dont feel like an 18, but I am. But, I am 6'0 even.
> 
> I am going to go check out some designer jeans soon. I usually get mine from Torrid those because they make 37" inseams!


Designer jeans have really long inseams!  My inseam is 32-34 and I've had jeans where I cut off a good 4 or 5 inches!!! :blink:


----------



## chessmont

Veelyn said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies! lol. I dont feel like an 18, but I am. But, I am 6'0 even.
> 
> I am going to go check out some designer jeans soon. I usually get mine from Torrid those because they make 37" inseams!



Well, damn, at 6 feet, no wonder you don't look Plus!  At that size and height, you aren't.  But you are built, girl!


----------



## Sternchen

Don't have an outfit to post, but I do have to post about the great jacket that I ordered online today!  I have always wanted a wool coat for the fall / winter but was never able to find a nice one that fit me...But while looking around on hm.com today, I took a looksie at the plus sized section and found this one:







I can't get a bigger picture of it, but it looks super cute on the model online!  I bought it in 2 sizes so I will see which one fits me when it comes.  I ordered it in dark wine red, which should be really nice


----------



## Sternchen

Here it is on th emodel:


----------



## clb1968

I really like that jacket. 
I dont think I need a new one this year, I have a nice black one that I got off Overstock a couple of years ago. We never know how much winter we are going to have in Texas. I have already found a couple of cute sweaters.
I will try and have my daughter take my pic tonight so I can post one here,
I am wearing a pair of Gap long and lean jeans , and a navy tshirt that gathers at scoop neckline , it has a butterfly design on it and silver ON flip flops.


----------



## Veelyn

chessmont said:


> Well, damn, at 6 feet, no wonder you don't look Plus! At that size and height, you aren't. But you are built, girl!


 
Thanks . But I am trying to lose just a few pounds


----------



## Veelyn

Nice coat Mel. 

I didn't buy a new one this year either. I still have my nice black one from last year that I bought from Gordmans.


----------



## Sternchen

Thanks!  I'm excited to get it and try it on.  I really love the color...I pretty much have all colors in my fall / winter wardrobe but not purple!  SO I ordered a deep purple jacket and a v-neck sweater 

I figure I can get through the winter with a coat like that too.  If the belly gets too big I'll just leave it open or something like that??  I dunno, it was too pretty to pass up...and only around 70 Eur


----------



## claireZk

That coat is gorgeous!! Pleeeeeeease post pics when you get it!!


----------



## gucci lover

*sternchen*, what country are you in?  I wish there was online shopping for the US site.  that coat is really cute.  *clb1968*, im in the DFW area as well.  I was at my son's baseball practice tonight and it was pretty chilly for texas standards   I didn't think it would get that cool so fast in the year.


----------



## Sternchen

Gucci, I live in Germany...the land of (mostly) ugly, tent-style plus sized clothes.  It's been so hard for me here to find nice clothes, but luckily H&M has some good things (I don't like to shop there too much though) and a few online catalogs like Otto and Schwab have a good selection!


----------



## Sternchen

claireZk said:


> That coat is gorgeous!! Pleeeeeeease post pics when you get it!!



Thank you, I will!!!  The shipping estimator on H&M's website said that it should arrive the last week of September, so I'm excited for that.  I'm tempted to buy the jeans the model has on in the picture too because they were only 40 EUR, but I haven't found my belly expander thingy yet!


----------



## gemruby41

Work outfit for today.

Top & skirt from Zara
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## Veelyn

^ Nice sophisticated outfit Gem! What CL's are those? I love how they match so perfectly


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Veelyn. They are flannel NP's.


----------



## Veelyn

Fit for today.

Sweater dress- Torrid
Leggings- Target
Flops- ON
Necklace- H&M


----------



## nooch

Sternchen said:


> Gucci, I live in Germany...the land of (mostly) ugly, tent-style plus sized clothes.  It's been so hard for me here to find nice clothes, but luckily H&M has some good things (I don't like to shop there too much though) and a few online catalogs like Otto and Schwab have a good selection!



Love that coat!  Anyone know if plus sizes are back in the US at H&M?  I used to shop there in high school but apparently they discontinued them because carrying plus sizes "cheapened the brand".  Whatever, I am pretty sure my money is "the same color as skinny people's"


----------



## Veelyn

I notice for some reason, my pics don't ever do my clothes justice. I look so frumpy, but I promise, they look better IRL.


----------



## Veelyn

nooch said:


> Love that coat! Anyone know if plus sizes are back in the US at H&M? I used to shop there in high school but apparently they discontinued them because carrying plus sizes "cheapened the brand".


 
Are you serious?! 

I wish they DID carry PS at H&M. I bet you they would get ALOT more customers.


----------



## nooch

They had a large plus size section in 2002/2003 and they'd gotten rid of all of it by early 2004.  I would love to see it back because I looooved the pants.


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*, you always know how to make casual look so good!


----------



## Veelyn

Aw thanks Gem! I try! 

BTW- Spanx work wonders


----------



## Veelyn

nooch said:


> They had a large plus size section in 2002/2003 and they'd gotten rid of all of it by early 2004. I would love to see it back because I looooved the pants.


 
Aw shoot. But yea, I would love to see it back too. & I dont understand how it "cheapened" the brand? Its already cheap! LOL


----------



## gucci lover

gemruby, fabulous as always!  are you a lawyer?  you don't have answer if you don't want to.  But i love your L mahina - i want 

Veelyn - so cute.  That looks like a kim kardashian outfit


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *gucci lover*, but I'm not a lawyer. I'm a supervisor where I work.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Gucci! I'll take that compliment


----------



## Sternchen

They no longer carry PS in-store here in Germany.  You can only buy it online, which is somewhat a PITA but also great because I don't have to stand in the awful lines for the changing rooms


----------



## Sternchen

Hey guys, I got the coats and sweater from H&M today, and I definitely need to send one of the coats back, it's way too big. It looks like a potato sack on me.  The smaller size is okay but I maybe could even get away with getting a size smaller, but then it may not button toward the bottom (I've got a big kaboose) and it may be tight in the shoulders and may be a bit snug with a sweater on.

I will see what mom says when she gets home.  DH says it looks good but I'm not so sure yet.  I need a female opinion too, LOL!  I wonder if I will be able to take it to a tailor and have it taken in a little bit.  It fits well in the shoulders, but the waist portion could be a bit more fitting...Hmmm...


----------



## Roe

Yesterday's outfit.


----------



## Sternchen

Great dress !


----------



## claireZk

Roe said:


> Yesterday's outfit.


I love it!


----------



## gemruby41

the dress *Roe*!!  It fits you so perfectly.


----------



## LoriB

Samia said:


> Thanks ladies, but I am still a plus size girl, I wear size 14UK and sometimes even Uk 16 for bottoms.
> And no secret pills, I have PCOS (polycystic Ovary Syndrome) which makes losing weight hard for me with all the hormone imbalance and absence of menstural cycles for months. But my new gyn has put me on a combo of Glucophage, and aspirin and my hormones are coming under control, but still I have a long way to go.


 

Me too! I just started glucophage about 3 weeks ago. PCOS sucks! I've struggled with it almost my whole life. Good luck!


----------



## Veelyn

Roe, you look nice. That dress fits perfect!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Roe:  *Love the dress.


----------



## Veelyn

Fit for today!

Top- Target
Necklce- H&M
Pants and black peep toe flats- Torrid

Wow. I can't believe its Friday already! YES!!


----------



## Roe

thank you ladies.  i got it about 1 1/2 ago at the BCBG outlet store.  Has been with me ever since.


----------



## gemruby41

Lookin' good *Veelyn*!!


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Fit for today!
> 
> Top- Target
> Necklce- H&M
> Pants and black peep toe flats- Torrid
> 
> Wow. I can't believe its Friday already! YES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> I love this look!
> It's a very flattering outfit too.


----------



## clb1968

Roe said:


> Yesterday's outfit.


 

The is a great dress, you look fantastic in it.


----------



## clb1968

LoriB said:


> Me too! I just started glucophage about 3 weeks ago. PCOS sucks! I've struggled with it almost my whole life. Good luck!


 

I dont have PCOS, I have type 1 diabetic, I was on glucophage for awhile,
to help with insulin sensitivity , I did loose a little weight , about 20 pounds. Some people do experience some unpleasant side effects from it , that usually go away over time. 
I have since stopped taking it , about a year ago and have gained the weight back. 

I am now taking Symilin, along with my insulin shots and hopefully it will help with loosing the weight.


----------



## clb1968

Here is mine for today
Shirt from ebay
tank from Kohl's
Levis Capris
ON flip flops 
Coach Ergo Patent Pond Tote


----------



## chessmont

clb1968 said:


> Here is mine for today
> Shirt from ebay
> tank from Kohl's
> Levis Capris
> ON flip flops
> Coach Ergo Patent Pond Tote



Outfit is great, and you are just beautiful!


----------



## gemruby41

Ditto!!


----------



## clb1968

Thank you.


----------



## claireZk

I loooove your Ergo tote! 

ps- I'm a type1 too


----------



## gemruby41

Here's what I wore to church today.

Cami, cardigan, skirt from Ann Taylor Loft
Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## clb1968

claireZk said:


> I loooove your Ergo tote!
> 
> ps- I'm a type1 too


 

I have a bamboo colored Ergo tote on the way.

Shots or insulin pump?

I have a purple Minimed, I buy phone cases and stuff and dress it up too,LOL


----------



## claireZk

Gemruby- I LOVE this look.. it's so chic!



clb1968 said:


> Shots or insulin pump?
> 
> I have a purple Minimed, I buy phone cases and stuff and dress it up too,LOL


Pump! 
It's a blue Animas 2020, but I usually hide it in my boobs


----------



## clb1968

claireZk said:


> Gemruby- I LOVE this look.. it's so chic!
> 
> 
> Pump!
> It's a blue Animas 2020, but I usually hide it in my boobs


 

Yep, done that too, nothing better than a set of vibrating boobs,LOL


----------



## stevenash

RowdyAndPete said:


> Is anyone familiar with Svoboda? Their website is svobodastyle.com. They carry it at Neimans. I got an E-mail from them with a 25% off code but I'm not familiar with their sizing. My Neimans doesn't carry plus sizes. I really like some of their clothes and was wondering if anyone else has tried them...tia!



Hi Rowdy!  I've been paging through this thread very quickly, so I'm not sure if anyone has responded to you or not.  I LOVE Svoboda.   Great jeans.  I think a lot of it depends on how you're built, so it's always best to try on in person, but I find the jeans to be fairly slim fit (i.e., not for super curvy gals).  This is great for me.  Some are stretchier, some are not.  Some are longer, some are shorter.  Good luck.  I love them!


----------



## CalamityJean

I love this thread ladies!! You guys have inspired me so much...this is my first time to be posting and I really hope that you all will be honest with me....I used to run over to my sisters house to try on outfits and now that she has moved away I think the hubby is getting tired of my fashion shows. So bring on the comments and advice. 

dress and cardi: NY&CO
Shoes: Bandolino


----------



## Roe

CalamityJean said:


> I love this thread ladies!! You guys have inspired me so much...this is my first time to be posting and I really hope that you all will be honest with me....I used to run over to my sisters house to try on outfits and now that she has moved away I think the hubby is getting tired of my fashion shows. So bring on the comments and advice.
> 
> dress and cardi: NY&CO
> Shoes: Bandolino




luv this!!!


----------



## chessmont

CalamityJean said:


> I love this thread ladies!! You guys have inspired me so much...this is my first time to be posting and I really hope that you all will be honest with me....I used to run over to my sisters house to try on outfits and now that she has moved away I think the hubby is getting tired of my fashion shows. So bring on the comments and advice.
> 
> dress and cardi: NY&CO
> Shoes: Bandolino



-I especially love the print and the colors together with the sweater!


----------



## UK2ME

Hooray ladies, you're all looking as fabulous as ever!  I just haven't had the energy to take pictures for here, but I hope to get back into it as we all start digging out our cute autumn wardrobes


----------



## gemruby41

*CalamityJean*-you look great!! Love the cardi with the dress!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*CalamityJean*-Love the dress and the outfit! You look fab!


----------



## nooch

LOVE that outfit, CalamityJean!


----------



## clb1968

CalamityJean said:


> I love this thread ladies!! You guys have inspired me so much...this is my first time to be posting and I really hope that you all will be honest with me....I used to run over to my sisters house to try on outfits and now that she has moved away I think the hubby is getting tired of my fashion shows. So bring on the comments and advice.
> 
> dress and cardi: NY&CO
> Shoes: Bandolino


 
Love the dress and you look fabulous. My job has a very casual , so lots of jeans. I dress them up with cute shirts and shoes. No heels, on my feet to much and I dont think my back can handle them right now.

I am looking for ankle boots, maybe some with a chunky heel.


----------



## claireZk

Jean, I love it!  It looks great!


----------



## CalamityJean

Thanks ya'll for the welcome and the encouragment.


----------



## Veelyn

Calamity and Gem- You all look fantastic!


----------



## CalamityJean

Today's outfit

Dress: Gap
Cami: NY&CO
Shoes:Loeffler Randall for Target 

I have been slowly losing weight so I thought that this dress would fit me a little better than it did when I first bought it.  After seeing this pic I think that I still need to lose a little more before its actually flattering.


----------



## clb1968

CalamityJean said:


> Today's outfit
> 
> Dress: Gap
> Cami: NY&CO
> Shoes:Loeffler Randall for Target
> 
> I have been slowly losing weight so I thought that this dress would fit me a little better than it did when I first bought it. After seeing this pic I think that I still need to lose a little more before its actually flattering.


 
I understand that . I am slowly loosing weight too.
I saw some photos of me at a friends baby shower in July, they were not 
flattering at all.
I hate that most of my weight is in my stomach .


----------



## Veelyn

Hey Ladies.. I'm not posting an outfit today.. but I wanted to share this great find with you guys. I found this dress at Old Navy. It was originally $39.50, then reduced to $19.99, and is now on sale for $14.99. I bought one for myself and it fits wonderful and it so incredibly cute and flattering.. It can be worn casual or dressy.. So I just wanted to share my find with you guys..and if they have it in your size, I would highly recommend this dress! 

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&pid=580300&scid=580300002


----------



## gemruby41

*CalamityJean*-fabulous!!!

*Veelyn*-what a great find. That's a very cute dress!


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you! I love it.


----------



## galligator

Hey all, I'm trying to get back into the groove here. My camera is back up & I am off my self-imposed internet 'intervention'. I think I have my online & real life time better balanced now.  

My camera battery died & I couldn't find the charger. After a month I *Finally* broke down & bought a new charger. So, 2 days later my original charger shows up. Grr.

So, now I just need to set up my daily time to upload photos & try to get back in here. Glad to see everyone is still popping in here regularly.

I also hope no one else had the awful cold I had all week. Yuck.

Anyway, I may have 2 or 3 outfits to put up in the next day or so.

Glad to see everyone seems to be doing well here.


----------



## misstrine85

All of you ladies look so lovely, i might start posting here 

Fortunately we have H&M bib in denmark, my fave jeans are from there.


----------



## Veelyn

Good to see you again Galligator!

Misstrine- Please do!


----------



## misstrine85

Can i post an outfit i wore some weeks ago? If not, ill remove the pics


----------



## Ladybug09

Super cute dress Vee!



Veelyn said:


> Hey Ladies.. I'm not posting an outfit today.. but I wanted to share this great find with you guys. I found this dress at Old Navy. It was originally $39.50, then reduced to $19.99, and is now on sale for $14.99. I bought one for myself and it fits wonderful and it so incredibly cute and flattering.. It can be worn casual or dressy.. So I just wanted to share my find with you guys..and if they have it in your size, I would highly recommend this dress!
> 
> http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&pid=580300&scid=580300002


----------



## gucci lover

*Veelyn* - i looove ON!  I haven't been in a few weeks, i need to go!  Can't wait to see you in your new dress.


----------



## claireZk

misstrine85 said:


> Can i post an outfit i wore some weeks ago? If not, ill remove the pics


Very cute!


----------



## CalamityJean

Misstrine:  I love that outfit!!


----------



## misstrine85

claire and calamity: thank you


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *Ladybug* and *Gucci Lover*! I don't know when I'm going to wear it yet, its like I want to save it for a special occasion!


----------



## claireZk

That dress is super cute, Vee! 

You'll look totally foxy in it


----------



## Veelyn

Haha thanks ClaireBear!


----------



## Myblackbag

Roe said:


> yesterdays shot


 
Roe, your outfit looks great! Who are the jeans and the green handbag by, and where did you get them?


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Been lurking here for a while, but first time posting (yay me lol)!

Today's outfit....






Top and scarf from American Eagle, cami and shorts from NY&Co., flip flops from Coach (not pictured but today's bag was a LV Mono Speedy)

Taken with the iPhone so not the best pic, and please ignore the mess in the background...been sick the past few days....


----------



## Veelyn

Love the scarf..and the IPhone case! Its pretty pink!


----------



## costarica6

My wardrobe is 95% Ralph since he makes nice clothes for plus size women and I don't have to suffer the flower power.


----------



## clb1968

costarica6 said:


> My wardrobe is 95% Ralph since he makes nice clothes for plus size women and I don't have to suffer the flower power.


 

LOL  so true, a little pattern is ok, but some of the stuff out there is 
just too much. I won't even get into stripes,


----------



## Veelyn

Here is my outfit for today. I posted about this dress a while back.

Dress- Merona from Target
Undershirt- [Grey] Mossimo from Target
Black peep toe flats- Torrid
Necklace- My favorite one! LOL From H&M






And here is just a brighter pic





The only thing bad abot these dresses is that they crease badly. I think I might sell the other one I got.


----------



## claireZk

Looking good, Spoiled and Vee!


----------



## gucci lover

so cute V!  very flattering, you look great in dresses


----------



## DiamondLyfe

I haven't posted in a while. I haven't been too inspired by my wardrobe. Must be time to go shopping. Anyway, here's my outfit for today. My feet got chopped off but I was just wearing brown boots.

Jacket - Nordstrom
Blouse - Macy's
Bag - Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *Claire* and *Gucci Lover*! I love my black clothing, it is flattering! hehe.


----------



## Veelyn

Diamond- Nice outfit! Looking good


----------



## Veelyn

Ok, not my favorite outfit, but I need to do laundry. lol. [BTW- I don't know why my hand looks funny in this pic, I think I was adjusting my sweater!]

Sweater- Target
Tank- Target
Necklace- H&M [I just love this necklace!]
Gaucho's- Torrid
Flats- Torrid


----------



## DiamondLyfe

Cute outfit Veelyn.  I really like your necklace.  LOL @ your hand.  Were you getting ready to throw up a gang sign?


----------



## Veelyn

Right! Or like my hand was having a muscle spazm.. LOL. Thanks though. That is my favorite necklace!


----------



## Tokidoki Lover

all of you gals are gorgeous!

veelyn- i love the tattoo on your foot, what is it of? it looks so dainty, and I have been dying for a tattoo on my foot as well!


----------



## Desi

diamondlover- love your Glazed Almond Rebecca Minkoff! you should come join us and post your pics in the RM subforum


----------



## claireZk

Tokidoki Lover said:


> all of you gals are gorgeous!
> 
> veelyn- i love the tattoo on your foot, what is it of? it looks so dainty, and I have been dying for a tattoo on my foot as well*!*



ITA, everyone is gorgeous, and I  Vee's tattoo, too! It's so pretty!!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, a few days gone and I come back to all these beautiful outfits! Looking great ladies.


----------



## CalamityJean

Veelym: I love the necklace too. 

Spoiled: I love the way you were wearing that scarf...I can never get it right, maybe my neck is too short.

Here is what I wore on Saturday.  I had to go to my almost sis in law's wedding shower.

dress: NY&Co
Cardi: Target 
Shoes: Bandolino


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you all! You all are so sweet! I will try to find a pic of my tattoo...

Calamity- That dress is sooo pretty on you!


----------



## Veelyn

Thats my foot tattoo. It says "Walk in Truth" I always get 1 of 2 questions about it. #1] What does it say? I'm like, can't you read? and #2] What does it mean? I think its pretty self explanitory. Haha. But yea, hurt like hell!


----------



## gemruby41

CalamityJean said:


> Veelym: I love the necklace too.
> 
> Spoiled: I love the way you were wearing that scarf...I can never get it right, maybe my neck is too short.
> 
> Here is what I wore on Saturday. I had to go to my almost sis in law's wedding shower.
> 
> dress: NY&Co
> Cardi: Target
> Shoes: Bandolino








Very cute dress!!


----------



## Veelyn

Very casual as usual.

Jacket and dress- WalMart baby!
Shoes- ebay, but they are Old Navy


----------



## pink.couture

I should show mom this page because she takes + sizes & allways complains about ugly clothes, Thanks guys! She will love it! You look great!


----------



## claireZk

Gem and Vee, you both look FABULOUS!!!!  

Vee- your outfit is exactly how I dress all summer


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks ClaireBear!


----------



## Veelyn

Seriously, where the heck is Samia? Anyone seen her? I'm going to pm her!


----------



## LAltiero85

Veelyn said:


> Thats my foot tattoo. It says "Walk in Truth" I always get 1 of 2 questions about it. #1] What does it say? I'm like, can't you read? and #2] What does it mean? I think its pretty self explanitory. Haha. But yea, hurt like hell!


 So cute!!! I love it!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thank you! 

BTW- I like that bag in your sig!


----------



## Veelyn

Ok ladies, where are we??


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today:

Shirt- Torrid
Necklace- H&M
Jeans- Old Navy
Shoes- Wal-Mart [ and I LOVE them, $3.00 baby!!]


----------



## bnjj

I haven't posted my outfits here as they are usually really boring but I did buy a new sweater dress that I plan to wear with tights and booties if I can find any decent ones and I would like to post a pic here and get your guys' thoughts on the outfit.  

As my ticker shows, I have 70lbs to lose and on my small frame, that is a lot.  My legs are like tree stumps and I am concerned that the coloured tights will just make them look even bigger.  

Can I post my outfit here a little later and ask your opinions?


----------



## Veelyn

Yes !!


----------



## bnjj

Deleted.  See pic below.


----------



## Veelyn

The pic is really too dark to see


----------



## bnjj

I know...I was coming back to post this one and I was hoping I'd make it back before anyone saw the above.  Oh well.

Here is one in better light.  I have a chunky purple necklace on but you can barely see it.

I'm not sure if I should return the dress or not.  I absolutely HATE my tree trunk legs!!!

How do you all take such good pics of yourself?  I must have taken 10 pics before I got this one and it isn't even that good.


----------



## keodi

^^
oooh I like the outfit! those boots are hot!


----------



## chessmont

I love the dress and think it looks great on you, I am not feeling the tights.  Are black hose-just plain stockings out of style?  Or maybe black patterned hose?  Or black semi-opaques and then a fab colorful scarf or chunky necklace to draw the eyes upward?

You said you hate your legs, and perhaps these tights draw the first look, rather than the dress?  I'd keep the dress, and let's come up with something else for the tights (but  ladies, I am older than most of you so I could be WAY OFF in my critique).

Maybe the colored tights would work if you also had the patterned scarf or chunky necklace?  Or is that too much?

I hope I haven't offended.


----------



## bnjj

Not offended at all.  

Coloured tights are totally in this season and purple, in particular, is very hot this season.  Since purple and grey go so well together I tried the tights.  I do agree that the colour draws attention to the legs, which is not so great.  I also have black tights and plan to get a pair of black, grey and white argyle ones, which I think will be great with this dress.

I mention above that I do have a chunky purple necklace on you just can't see it very well in the pic.  It's there if you look closely.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## justwatchin

bnjj said:


> I know...I was coming back to post this one and I was hoping I'd make it back before anyone saw the above.  Oh well.
> 
> Here is one in better light.  I have a chunky purple necklace on but you can barely see it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should return the dress or not.  I absolutely HATE my tree trunk legs!!!
> 
> How do you all take such good pics of yourself?  I must have taken 10 pics before I got this one and it isn't even that good.



Cute outfit! I love your boots!


----------



## bnjj

I'm thinking of getting something like these.  I could still dress the outfit up with the purple necklace and perhaps another purple accessory.


----------



## justwatchin

cute or how about something a little funky like these


----------



## bnjj

*


----------



## 123donna

I think what she was saying is that if you don't like your legs/don't want people to see them immediately, maybe bold colored/patterned tights aren't the best idea...

The dress looks cute, though.


----------



## chessmont

bnjj said:


> I'm thinking of getting something like these.  I could still dress the outfit up with the purple necklace and perhaps another purple accessory.



Perfect!

Sorry I missed the part about the necklace.  Again, wow, I just love those tights.  Maybe even get a la that show "What Not To Wear", where they also add an accessory of a really different color than the outfit; hmmm, what could that be?  A handbag!


----------



## chessmont

justwatchin said:


> cute or how about something a little funky like these



_very cool, they would look great woth the boots and dress!


----------



## claireZk

justwatchin said:


> cute or how about something a little funky like these


Where are those from?! I want them for Halloween!! 

Bnjj- I like your purple tights!  I would wear them!


----------



## bnjj

123donna said:


> I think what she was saying is that if you don't like your legs/don't want people to see them immediately, maybe bold colored/patterned tights aren't the best idea...
> 
> The dress looks cute, though.


 
Oh I know, I fully understood what she was saying.


----------



## bnjj

claireZk said:


> Where are those from?! I want them for Halloween!!
> 
> Bnjj- I like your purple tights! I would wear them!


 
Thanks.  I like the colour but do agree that they don't camouflage my tree stumps very well.

I don't think the skull tights, cute as they are, are the look I am going for.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Cute dress and tights (both the purple and the patterned)....if you want to wear the purple tights with dress, how about doing it with some knee boots?  That way you still have the pop of color but not showing so much leg.  Torrid has some cute boots....I have a couple pair on the way now!


----------



## bnjj

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> Cute dress and tights (both the purple and the patterned)....if you want to wear the purple tights with dress, how about doing it with some knee boots? That way you still have the pop of color but not showing so much leg. Torrid has some cute boots....I have a couple pair on the way now!


 
I thought of that as well.  It is EXTREMELY hard to find knee high boots large enough to fit my enormous calves but last year I did finally find a pair, 2 pair in fact after searching for years.  All wide width boots I found over the years were far too small.

Maybe tomorrow I will try the dress on again with knee high boots and post pics for your guys' opinions.


----------



## Indigowaters

I decided to do a "Bombshell" look yesterday, drawing inspiration from the "Lucky Guide...":


----------



## justwatchin

claireZk said:


> Where are those from?! I want them for Halloween!!




from this site

http://www.teddygirl.com/tights.html


----------



## gucci lover

*bnjj* - the dress looks really good on you!  I have the same problem with my legs and I hate it.  But the thing that helps me out is for me to wear shoes that doesn't cut my legs off and keeps a continuous flow from bottom up.  So for me, no ankle strap shoes since im too short.  I love your booties and they work great for jeans in the winter.  I can't find boots that fit over my calves as well.

*indigowaters* - love the outfit, so classy but sexy at the same time 

*veelyn* - love the sandals  i have the exact same pair but from banana republic outlet.  What a steal.  Your outfits are always so cute.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks Gucci.

Indigo Waters- Looking good!

BNJJ- I'm curious to see what the dress will look like with knee high boots..


----------



## claireZk

justwatchin said:


> from this site
> 
> http://www.teddygirl.com/tights.html


Thanks justwatchin! 

Indigo- you look HOT!


----------



## bnjj

gucci lover said:


> *bnjj* - the dress looks really good on you! I have the same problem with my legs and I hate it. But the thing that helps me out is for me to wear shoes that doesn't cut my legs off and keeps a continuous flow from bottom up. So for me, no ankle strap shoes since im too short. I love your booties and they work great for jeans in the winter. I can't find boots that fit over my calves as well.


 
Thanks, gucci.  I could not do ankle strap shoes even if I wanted to as all the ones I ever tried do not fit my large ankles.  My legs are the absolute worst!!

Your point about the continuous flow is a good one and that is definitely not happening with my purple tights and those booties.  The continuous flow helps with making your legs look longer, if only it made them look thinner.


----------



## gemruby41

*bnjj*-I love the dress! Maybe you can do the dress with black tights, and just add a purple bag.  That way you still have that pop of color.

*Indigowaters*-you look HOT!! The top is very pretty!

My work outfit for today.


----------



## claireZk

^ Gorgeous! I love it!!


----------



## Abel1337

ooo girl soo pretty


----------



## Aussiegal

Wow! You all look soooo amazing! I HATE clothes shopping [ I never find anything flattering for my shape ] But you've actually inspired me to get out there and try on some things I would normaly steer clear of, -jeans and dresses which I NEVER wear............ Ciao ladies..., I'm off to the shops!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Gem- Missed you 

Love the outfit! Especially the yellow cardigan..So pretty!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Veelyn said:


> ^ Thank you!
> 
> BTW- I like that bag in your sig!


 Thanks!!!  Your outfits are always so pretty, you always look so cute!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks! But I've been totally bumming the last few days and no outfits are worth posting... yet!


----------



## galligator

Nice outfits Gemruby & Indigowaters.

Finally got my camera working & some time available.

A couple from the summer & sweater outfit from the other day. The weather here is really looking more & more like winter. Hope the summer one's weren't posted earlier.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Very cute Indigo and gemruby!!

Yesterday's outfit....top from NY&Co., jeans from Old Navy, shoes from my mom's closet...


----------



## Veelyn

Nice outfits ladies!


----------



## jixiang

Love all the outfits!  

Quick question - where do you ladies get your tights from?  I want to try to start wearing them, but I'm afraid to, with my huge thighs and all :-/


----------



## Veelyn

^ Torrid


----------



## gemruby41

Galligator-you put together your outfits so well.

SpoiledRotten-very cute!!


----------



## gucci lover

Looking good ladies 

I was just thinking about tights for the winter!!!!  Pair it with some flats and a sweater, i think that would be really cute.  I have huge thighs as well, so I probably won't be sporting that look, oh well


----------



## Aussiegal

Gemruby, you are one Classy lady! That Calvin Klein dress was made just for you ! Wish I had your sense of style.


----------



## Indigowaters

*THANK YOU LADIES! I LOVE this thread! *

gemruby - I love this outfit!





gemruby41 said:


> *bnjj*-I love the dress! Maybe you can do the dress with black tights, and just add a purple bag.  That way you still have that pop of color.
> 
> *Indigowaters*-you look HOT!! The top is very pretty!
> 
> My work outfit for today.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *Aussiegal* & *Indigowaters*!!


----------



## priss

Hi,

Ive never posted in this thread.  Can someone tell me where to find skinny jeans?  My friend says I dont count as a true plus sized girl.  Im a US 12 on top and my waist is a 35.  My hips/ butt are 47.  Im actively losing, so now Im about a US 14 on the bottom.  Queen Latifah has the cutest jeans on in her Jenny Craig commercials and print ads.  But who makes them?

Thanks,

Signed  Faux Plus Sized Girl.

You all look great by the way.  Im sorry for saying that earlier. Blame the only child part of me.


----------



## galligator

Sorry *priss* I don't know the answer to that. I have had good luck with western cut jeans & have heard good things about Gap curvy jeans. Sometimes you can find good cuts for curvy gals at newport-news.com & by a brand called rocky mountain jeans. I am sure others will be able to give recs for you.

Here's my outfit from yesterday. Tank sweater over a summer dress - the weather is really changeable lately.

Anyway, here goes> (More skirts & boots, kind of a look I am very comfortable with)...Guess who we got to meet after soccer games were over? (Yeah, I know the face is cut off in one & visible in the other, but really, who wants to see the camera over my face?)


----------



## nooch

Old Navy has skinny jeans in up to a 20 but I'm a 24 so I've never tried 'em personally.  They're having a sale right now too, check Deals and Steals forum.


----------



## claireZk

Priss- try Old Navy.


----------



## gucci lover

torrid.com has skinny jeans


----------



## ginag

Michael Kors sells jeans in plus sizes (I think macys might have them); Svoboda (svoboda.com) also designs plus size denim.


----------



## priss

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## galligator

I also just saw larger & plus skinny's over at metro-style. They're not designer, but there are a lot of different cuts & some definitely will work on curvy gals.


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey Ladies!  I haven't posted in forever!  However, I check the thread at least once a week!  I have a couple of outfits to post!   I'm headed to a bachelorette party/dinner at a pub.  (think casual*)  I'm leaning toward the long sleeved black top with pea green sweater.

Mossimo top
xileration sweater (Target)
Mossimo dark jeans (Target)
Franco Sarto boots black
blue Olivia bag from Big Buddha bags
Black jacket Soia & Kyo
Colored top Tbags















OR this one (tbag top)






with this jacket-


----------



## pearlisthegurl

galligator said:


> Sorry *priss* I don't know the answer to that. I have had good luck with western cut jeans & have heard good things about Gap curvy jeans. Sometimes you can find good cuts for curvy gals at newport-news.com & by a brand called rocky mountain jeans. I am sure others will be able to give recs for you.
> 
> Here's my outfit from yesterday. Tank sweater over a summer dress - the weather is really changeable lately.
> 
> Anyway, here goes> (More skirts & boots, kind of a look I am very comfortable with)...Guess who we got to meet after soccer games were over? (Yeah, I know the face is cut off in one & visible in the other, but really, who wants to see the camera over my face?)



OMG BLAINE!

sorry!


----------



## galligator

Got it in One!

Really nice guy & a bit more reserved in person.


----------



## Veelyn

Mollinski- You look HOT!


----------



## galligator

I just got these High-waist wide-leg trousers from Metrostyle.com & tried them on with a few things. 

They fit really well & once I figure out what works best I think I'll get a lot of wear out of them. 

Let me know what you think (I know most styles don't completely hide the belly, but overall these seem pretty nice & more flattering than lots of larger pants I've run into)


----------



## Mollinski76

Veelyn said:


> Mollinski- You look HOT!



Thanks Veelyn!!!  Much Appreciated!


----------



## gucci lover

*Mollinski* - OMGGGGGG!!! I looooooove it.  I am copying your first look.  Did you just recently buy that green sweater and if so, did you get in the plus size or in the misses but in a larger size?  I haven't shopped in forever and since im texas, it's still pretty warm here.  I will have to make a pit stop at target soon!


----------



## ginag

Mollinski, I love that jacket! great outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

*Mollinski*-love the outfits!! You look fantastic!

*galligator*-the high waisted pants look great on you. Your shoes in the last two pictures go so well with the outfit!


----------



## galligator

Thanks *Gemruby*, the shoes are BCBgirls platform spectator maryjanes (Mori, I think). But the pair with in the 2nd/3rd pics (red top) are more comfy Camuto platfom wedges.  

I def had to go to the platforms for these pants. I don't think I want to shorten them at all, just even the hems a touch. 

There's some thread around elsewhere in the wardrobe forum that is pretty negative on high-waisted pants, but I love them & think that gals who are more hourglassy should def see if they can find a pair to try out.

Also love that I don't look my actual 5-2"/5-3" in these pants. My hubby gave me the thumbs up as well, so looks like these are a keeper.


----------



## Mollinski76

gucci lover said:


> *Mollinski* - OMGGGGGG!!! I looooooove it.  I am copying your first look.  Did you just recently buy that green sweater and if so, did you get in the plus size or in the misses but in a larger size?  I haven't shopped in forever and since im texas, it's still pretty warm here.  I will have to make a pit stop at target soon!



gucci lover I bought it in the xl size in the misses department... they have some really cute sweaters... I just bought it this past weekend!   Thanks so much for the compliments!


----------



## gucci lover

*mollinski* - thanks so much for your response.  I will try to look for it.  you look great in target jeans   for some reason, target jeans fit me funny because im so short.


----------



## Mollinski76

gucci lover said:


> *mollinski* - thanks so much for your response.  I will try to look for it.  you look great in target jeans   for some reason, target jeans fit me funny because im so short.



Well  I like to say I'm 5'5" but really am 5 4 3/4"... the jeans fit me really well... cut... etc.  The brand is Mossimo.  Oh and even within the brand they are cut differently.  I should take a closer look to see what I"m wearing....  Thanks again for the compliment!  I'm hoping I look as cute as the picture for my event!!! !


----------



## canada's

maybe this is crazy old news, but i saw it for the first time yesterday:

juicy is now making PLUS SIZES!

it's about time.


----------



## clb1968

galligator said:


> I just got these High-waist wide-leg trousers from Metrostyle.com & tried them on with a few things.
> 
> They fit really well & once I figure out what works best I think I'll get a lot of wear out of them.
> 
> Let me know what you think (I know most styles don't completely hide the belly, but overall these seem pretty nice & more flattering than lots of larger pants I've run into)


 

I like them with the vest,it  gives more of the hourglass shape .
You do look alot taller.


----------



## galligator

^^^ Yeah, I'm just a chubbier hourglass now than before I had kids.  And at 5-2 ish I'll take whatever height advantage I can get.

Of course, being short I do worry a lot less than many people about whether something 'makes me look short' - 'cause I am, that's not gonna change outside of heels.


----------



## galligator

Oh, and I do love adding vests since they can reveal curves if you are still hourglassy but usually still camoflage that troublesome middle zone.

So, even a plus hourglass or pear girl can look lighter by highlighting the smaller zone.


----------



## gucci lover

canada's said:


> maybe this is crazy old news, but i saw it for the first time yesterday:
> 
> juicy is now making PLUS SIZES!
> 
> it's about time.


 
not old news at all, thanks for sharing!  Off to google it


----------



## Indigowaters

Wooo hooo!!!


canada's said:


> maybe this is crazy old news, but i saw it for the first time yesterday:
> 
> juicy is now making PLUS SIZES!
> 
> it's about time.


----------



## Veelyn

Juicy is making plus size? Awesome. Juicy stuff is sooo cute!


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey girls... I bought one of these unbelievabras...http://www.unbelievabra.com/index.html

I love it.  It does such a great job of smoothing out your shape!  I had a coupon code not sure what they have available at the moment... nonetheless...it is a GREAT product!


----------



## galligator

Speech therapy for my son yesterday. Cheapo jeans with a Mudd tattoo belt, wifebeater & stretch-cotton half shirt over the top. Shoes are Not-rates Spatz from Macys.


----------



## Indigowaters

Sweater - Cato
Tee - LB
Pants - LB
Shoes - Gianni Bini
Bag - Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## KathyinCanada

bnjj said:


> I know...I was coming back to post this one and I was hoping I'd make it back before anyone saw the above.  Oh well.
> 
> Here is one in better light.  I have a chunky purple necklace on but you can barely see it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should return the dress or not.  I absolutely HATE my tree trunk legs!!!
> 
> How do you all take such good pics of yourself?  I must have taken 10 pics before I got this one and it isn't even that good.



Hi, I know I am totally late to this discussion but I wanted to say a couple of things about your outfit. I think the pieces are hot individually but together they throw the spotlight on your legs which as you've said you are not fond of. If the sweater dress were purple and the tights were balck then the eye would be drawn to up to the dress and the legs would also look less choppy since black tights would merge seamlessly into the black boots. I have a similar figure to you Hourglass up on top with legs that I hate I have a pair of black boots very similar to yours but I only wear them with pants/jeans because they just seem to emphasize my less than stellar legs. I think the sweater dress looks great on you and I would try it with matte black (or dark heathered charcoal) tights and peep toe ankle strap platforms


----------



## Samia

Hi! Just dropping in. I have to say this thread is doing great. Have missed you all.


----------



## galligator

Hi Samia, been awhile.


----------



## Veelyn

*Hi Samia!!* Hope you are doing ok! We miss you!


----------



## Veelyn

Galligator- Nice outfit for a casual day!


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today:

Vest- WalMart
Shirt- Dots
Necklace- H&M
Jeans- Old Navy
Shoes- Torrid

I wanted a bit of pop in my outfit today, but next time, I think I'll go with a colored LONG sleeved shirt. It's a bit cold for this. lol


----------



## galligator

*Veelyn* - Looking nice & Cozy. I'm with you on the weather. Brr. Wish I had a Torrid nearby, I forget to look online.

I don't take to manypics in jeans. They are comfy for errands, but not all of them are as flattering as I might hope. 

Anyone trying to excercise & then get wiped out by the flu? Grr, I was too sore & exhausted for almost almost a month. 

Anyway, kind-of in slumpy clothes today, so no pics.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I can never find the perfect fit jeans =\


----------



## gemruby41

*galligator*-cute top!! I love it!

*Indigowaters*-you are rockin' that outfit!

*Veelyn*-I love the color combo!! I am stealing this look.  Did you recently buy the vest from Walmart? I really like it.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks! & yep, I just bought it this weekend.


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks mama!



gemruby41 said:


> *galligator*-cute top!! I love it!
> 
> *Indigowaters*-you are rockin' that outfit!
> 
> *Veelyn*-I love the color combo!! I am stealing this look.  Did you recently buy the vest from Walmart? I really like it.


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit today

Jacket- Marshalls
Top- Target
Jeans- Old Navy
Flats- Torrid

See, the thing I like about posting outfits is you realize if it looks good or not, whether or not you'll wear it again, or what you could of added or taken away. I could of added a necklace to this outfit.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Veelyn said:


> Outfit today
> 
> Jacket- Marshalls
> Top- Target
> Jeans- Old Navy
> Flats- Torrid
> 
> See, the thing I like about posting outfits is you realize if it looks good or not, whether or not you'll wear it again, or what you could of added or taken away. I could of added a necklace to this outfit.



You look great! I love the blue with the gray. It also looks like it was a comfortable outfit.


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you! It is comfy. I usually dress very casual every day.


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*-you always look great!!

Today

Jacket-Marshalls
Tank-Old Navy
Skirt-Macy's
Shoes-Louboutins
Bag-Bal Mid-day


----------



## Veelyn

Gem- Thanks. And YOU always look great! LOVE love love that Bal! You are so stylish.


----------



## claireZk

Looking fabulous, girls! 

Vee- I love that gray jacket.  So cute!


----------



## amytude

Hey, ladies!  I check this forum a lot, but don't post much.  I have a dilemma and was wondering if you could help.  I've lost around 15 pounds, so I'm in around a 12-14 pant (15 junior).  In a top, I'm in no-man's land.  I'm VERY apple-shaped with a large back (although I'm only 5 feet--thank you, God).  Some XL's fit; some do not.  Lane Bryant's (Avenue, etc.) smaller sizes are all too big.  I swear I remember someone carrying a size X before.  Any suggestions?


----------



## galligator

Torrid is great if you have one in the area.


----------



## gucci lover

*Vee* - Girl, both of your outfits are totally my style!  LOVE IT!  OMG, Marshalls... that's one of my FAV stores.  You are so cute and inspirational.

*Gem *- Gorgeous like always   You look fantastic.  So jealous you still have warm weather 

*amytude* - have you tried gap or Old Navy?  Gap sizes run a little big but i think you can find some really nice jeans there.  NY&Co. has really cute clothes and so does Banana Republic.  

Ok, ladies...  I think im losing weight but I can't really tell.  I haven't really done anything different but everyone is asking me if I am.  I don't own a scale. Well I went into Gap last night and tried on a XL button up shirt and it buttoned all the way up without any gapping holes in the booby area.  I was so happy.  But the belly area was a little snug.  But it was sooo cute.  I want to order the shirt in an XXL online but im scared it might be too big.  Ughhhhh... what to do, what to do


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks *Clairebear*! 

*Amytude*- Torrid is great, Walmart, Old Navy, Marhalls, TJ Maxx, Target, Macy's, and so many more all carry all kinds of sizes, including plus sizes. My advice would just be to check around.

*Gucci Lover*- Thank you! I'm flattered! But yea, Marshalls is amazing. I always find something there, from purses to clothing. And their clothing is SO inexpensive. They also have a large variety of plus size clothing. Atleast the one here does. You'd be surprised at how many places carry plus sizes. I didn't know until I looked around. BTW- You should post pics sometimes! I think the XXL would fit you perfectly. It would probably give you a little more belly room and be comfy everywhere else. Best piece of advice I've ever heard; Go for the size up. Plus, this way, if its shrinks, you won't be SOL. HTH


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Veelyn

YW Gem! BTW- I love that pink Iphone cover!

No pic today ladies, I have on jeans and a sweatshirt! haha.


----------



## gucci lover

*Veelyn* - thanks girl!  I've taken pics of my outfits but the lighting in my house is so bad and dark.  I've done it a few times and it never comes out right in front of the mirror so i just gave up! How do you ladies take such great pics of yourself?  I could never figure it out LOL  And then i ask my 12 yo to take a pic of me from neck down and he never seems to get it right either...   but my outfits are never exciting


----------



## Veelyn

^ YW  & You can always take your pics and crop then in photobucket. This is what I do. I also lighten them. I just try to find a good spot, then put my camera on self timer, and try to get in real quick! LOL.


----------



## gucci lover

^^Ahhhhhhhhhhhh gotcha  thanks for the tip!


----------



## Veelyn

No prob!


----------



## Veelyn

I'm getting some wear out of these flats!

Vest- Walmart
Shirt- Torrid
Tank- Deb
Necklace- H&M
Jeans- Torrid
Flats- Torrid

ETA: I don't know why my jeans look darker at the bottom, like they're wet, but they're not! LOL


----------



## Mollinski76

Ooooh Veelyn! Very cute! Love the vest!


----------



## gemruby41

Veelyn-you're wearing that vest again that I like.  Looking good!!

Work attire for today. Excuse the dirty TJ Maxx mirror.

Suit-Calvin Klein
Shirt-JC Penny
Shoes-Chanel
Bag-my red Bal again


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Mollinski!

Thanks Gem! Yep, wearing your fav vest again. You'd be surprised how comfortable it is! You're wearing that bag I like again!  I wanna see more of the shoes!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Veelyn, and here's the full picture of the shoes.


----------



## gucci lover

sexy shoes gem 

cute outfit veelyn!


----------



## Veelyn

Love the shoes Gem.

Thanks gucci lover!


----------



## clb1968

Great outfits ladies.

Veelyn, I like that vest too, looks really good with the black and white combo.

I might take some more pics soon, I was layed off a couple of weeks back, so I have not really put on anything cute.


----------



## claireZk

Oh, Gem!! Those shoes are amazingggggggg


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks CLB!

So sorry to hear about the lay off. I know how you feel. My step dad works for Western Union, and they are outsourcing. And my father works for Chrysler, nuff said about that. Trucks aren't selling = closing of plants.  to you!


----------



## jenny70

Veelyn, I love that vest! Looks great on you!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks!

Where are the outfits ladies? This thread has been SLOW lately!


----------



## galligator

Been busy with halloween at the inlaws. They love having us drive out to do the whole Halloween thing, but I'm glad to be back home. Just got back - so maybe I'll get something up in the next day or so. Halloween was just me in casual clothes with goth eye makeup.


----------



## claireZk

clb1968 said:


> Great outfits ladies.
> 
> Veelyn, I like that vest too, looks really good with the black and white combo.
> 
> I might take some more pics soon, I was layed off a couple of weeks back, so I have not really put on anything cute.


Sorry to hear that, C 

I like your (new?) avatar btw.


----------



## Samia

Hi ladies! You all are looking great.

Veelyn, love the vest and flats.

Gemruby, love the B bag and shoes.

Sorry, I have no pics to share. I haven't been any where in months and at home have been in my PJs mostly. Some of you already knew that my hubby was fighting cancer for some time now, he passed away in September.


----------



## Veelyn

Hi Samia. Thanks!

You knew that I knew about it, and I still think about you alot! I hope you and your family are doing better, even though I know this is still a tough time for you all. It's good to see you're coming back here, we all miss you lots!  I'm thinking of you! You can always pm me, anytime!


----------



## gucci lover

*Samia* - i'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  I lost my father 3 years ago due to lung cancer and it was very hard.  I can't even imagine what you must have went through.  Continue to be strong!  Take care sweetie


----------



## gemruby41

*Samia*, I had no idea. I'm so sorry for your loss.I remember the lovely outfits you posted when going out with your hubby. I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers.  Time will heal heartbreak.


----------



## Veelyn

Wanted to post my hoodie today.

Its House of Dereon by Beyonce. I absolutely LOVE this jacket. And I got it for only $20 on clearance at TJ Maxx!


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia,

I am so sorry for your loss.  Thinking of you.

Molly


----------



## hautecouture15

*Samia*, I am so sorry for your loss, I just lost my grandmother this past august after a prolonged illness and all I can say is that it gets better with time, you dont forget, just remember the good times before the illness. I love your bag in you avatar BTW and you outfits are always great! hugs hollie xxx


----------



## galligator

Veelyn - fun hoodie.


----------



## galligator

Samia, we'll be glad to have you back when you feel up to it. I would hate to go through what you are experiencing.  After the loss of my parents several years ago it was very hard to work it all out for myself.  Losing my husband of 17 years is something that would be hard to even consider. Just know that we are here wishing you strength as you slowly figure out how to manage and move forward.  If you ever need to vent or rant you can send me a PM. Not all of our grief reactions are easy for people to understand, especially if anger & jealousy of the living is part of it.  

Seriously, warmest wishes to you in what must be an overwhelming time.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Galligator!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

veelyn--that jacket is rockin! I love it and what a steal!


----------



## galligator

This is a cowlneck sweater I got at Kohls a couple winters ago & a 'made in India' patchwork & embroidered skirt. Wearing them with my eyelet-woven Dr. Martens today. The bag is a Juicy that I thought was gone when I lucked out & the person who purchased it ahead of me at NM.com ebayed it. 

Anyway, yucky & rainy this week. Boy is winter really here. Probably won't be too long before the snow comes along.


----------



## Roe

Myblackbag said:


> Roe, your outfit looks great! Who are the jeans and the green handbag by, and where did you get them?


 
wow!! sorry for not responding sooner. the jeans are banana republic..the bag is my adored Zagliani Puffy.


----------



## Roe

Haven't come around for a few now. Missed seeing all you beautiful ladies. Here is one of my casual "lets just go" outfits.


----------



## gucci lover

^^Lookin' HOT Roe   I want a ruby city SO bad   I love how the bag is the center of attention


----------



## Roe

thank you.  For the most part my way of dressing is pretty simple to let the bag and/or shoes stand out.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Roe said:


> Haven't come around for a few now. Missed seeing all you beautiful ladies. Here is one of my casual "lets just go" outfits.



you look fabulous! love that touch of red!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

galligator said:


> This is a cowlneck sweater I got at Kohls a couple winters ago & a 'made in India' patchwork & embroidered skirt. Wearing them with my eyelet-woven Dr. Martens today. The bag is a Juicy that I thought was gone when I lucked out & the person who purchased it ahead of me at NM.com ebayed it.
> 
> Anyway, yucky & rainy this week. Boy is winter really here. Probably won't be too long before the snow comes along.



Wow..Kohls?  I love sweaters like that! You look great!


----------



## Veelyn

Galligator- Great rainy day outfit. I love cowl necks!

Roe- LOVE the bag! Is that a brief?


----------



## Veelyn

PinkBarbie- Thanks!


----------



## Roe

Veelyn said:


> Galligator- Great rainy day outfit. I love cowl necks!
> 
> Roe- LOVE the bag! Is that a brief?


 

Hi Veelyn, Yes it is a brief.


----------



## galligator

Pinkbarbie - Thanks. I usually wind getting 1 new sweater each winter. Just enough to rotate out whichever one starts to get too fuzzy.

It's awfully easy to wind up in sweats or jeans when the weather gets cold.


----------



## Veelyn

Roe said:


> Hi Veelyn, Yes it is a brief.


 
Its gorgeous.


----------



## galligator

The house was very bright today & turns out my son has - once again - covered all of my tall mirrors in icky hand prints, so I hope this is clear enough to see okay. I had to fiddle with it in Photoscape a bit to make it more visible.

Black jeans (more twill/light canvas than denim). Sleeveless V-neck sweater. Red booties, red plaid belt & red choker.

That's my coffee off to the side - it's not all matchy today.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I love how you threw in red shoes and a red belt to give the outfit a pop of color! Nice


----------



## galligator

Thanks Veelyn. 

I like some matching but have to make sure to check it out in the mirror because I really don't want it to wind up too over the top.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I know what you mean.


----------



## gemruby41

*galligator*-beautiful sweater, and it looks great on you!!

*Roe*-love the color combinations, and of course the Brief!!  That's a very cute scarf!

I wore this to work yesterday

Suit-Le Suit from Macys
Shoes-CL's


----------



## gemruby41

Today: Top from Marshalls, Skirt from J Crew, Bag is Botkier, Shoes are CL's. Sorry, cropped part of my arm by mistake.


----------



## Veelyn

Gem- You look so classy in that white suit! Well, you always look classy, so I guess I could say classy, professional, and very polished! [Well you always look like that too! I'm out of words, LOL!]

And I really love your 2nd outfit! That top is sooo cute!


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*-you really had me smiling. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Veelyn

Anytime! It's the truth!


----------



## galligator

It's true, Gem is always put together & polished. It's been a long time since I stepped near a corporate or office environment so I rarely wear anything as tailored as she does.  If I ever get back to a size 12, there's a jacket I haven't donated that I will be looking for excuses to wear. Until then, I'll check out her outfits & suits. Gem's definitely the best guide on TPF on professional & totally together outfits.

*Not to mention the insane shoe jealousy she inspires in many of us who also frequent the Glass Slipper.


----------



## gemruby41

Aww ladies, you are making me  at your sweet comments! You ladies are pretty stylish yourselves!!

BTW *Veelyn*, I specifically to the Walmart in my area looking for that gray vest that you have.  They didn't have it.


----------



## gucci lover

*Gem* - you look great!  I've noticed a change...looking good   Keep up the good work!

*Galligator* - love how you mixed the *red* in with your wardrobe


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> Aww ladies, you are making me  at your sweet comments! You ladies are pretty stylish yourselves!!
> 
> BTW *Veelyn*, I specifically to the Walmart in my area looking for that gray vest that you have. They didn't have it.


 
Aw shucks. I've been seeing that style everywhere too. If I come across one online, I will pm you!


----------



## gemruby41

Church outfit today.

Jacket-Express
Dress-JC Penny
Boots-CL's


----------



## Veelyn

^ Beautiful outfit! Those CL's


----------



## Roe

gemruby41 said:


> Church outfit today.
> 
> Jacket-Express
> Dress-JC Penny
> Boots-CL's




you are making me drool  with your CL collection. I would love to spend an hour in your shoe closet.LOL


----------



## Veelyn

^ Get in line!


----------



## claireZk

Gem- I wanna play dress up at your house!  lol


----------



## Roe

1. Calvin Klein Sweater
2. Lanvin Necklace
2. Wolford Leggins
3. CL Boots


----------



## Veelyn

^ Cute outfit! You MUST post pics of the boots!!! Pwetty Pwease


----------



## Roe

^^lol^^ i figured as much right...i would have to have another photo op...^^ let me see what i can come up with.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the compliments Veelyn, claire, & Roe!!

Love the outfit Roe. Very pretty sweater, and you must show us the boots!


----------



## Veelyn

I just got these boots last night from ebay, and wanted to put them with an outfit to see how they would look. 

Dress/tunic: Papaya [Is supposed to be a dresss, but I'm too tall. I didn't even have my spanx on  LOL! Oh and I do have a belt to go with this but didn't have it on.]
Leggings- Target [Black, I know, I wouldn't wear them with this but need to get brown]
Boots- Ebay





[Feel free to give any advice, dislikes, etc.]


----------



## Veelyn

Fit for today:

Coat- Torrid
Shirt- K-Mart
Jeans- Torrid
Flats- Payless [I just love these!]

[I brightened these pics a little so you could see the colors better]


----------



## jixiang

^Ooh, I love the top!  

Great outfits, ladies!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Veelyn said:


> Fit for today:
> 
> Coat- Torrid
> Shirt- K-Mart
> Jeans- Torrid
> Flats- Payless [I just love these!]
> 
> [I brightened these pics a little so you could see the colors better]


 
Love your shoes! wish we had payless...


----------



## chessmont

Wow, Veelyn, looks great with all that color and pattern! (red boots, brightly patterned top)  I am so afraid of pattern though I know it is often more flattering, hiding lumps; I am also afraid of color in pants and dresses.  I need more self-confidence.  Size 14-16,  5' 5-1/2", 170 lbs...  was down to 164 a year ago.  Wha' happened?


----------



## galligator

Veelyn, that 2nd top really shows your shape well - very feminine & flattering on you.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks pinkgoldfish!

Chessmont- Prints are great. You should just go for it! Just try different stuff on and see what looks best. 
And I know what you mean, I've gained 60 pounds in the last 2 years.. I thought I was fat at 170 [6'0]! Boy, what I wouldn't do to have that body now.

Thanks Galligator. I wish I would have gotten it in the other colors now!


----------



## gucci lover

*Veelyn* - Love both outfits.  I like the black tights with the red boots, you look great!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks


----------



## galligator

Veelyn said:


> Thanks pinkgoldfish!
> 
> Chessmont- Prints are great. You should just go for it! Just try different stuff on and see what looks best.
> And I know what you mean, I've gained 60 pounds in the last 2 years.. I thought I was fat at 170 [6'0]! Boy, what I wouldn't do to have that body now.
> 
> Thanks Galligator. I wish I would have gotten it in the other colors now!


 
I know what you mean. I lost about 20 lbs of pregnancy weight after finishing with kids & 2 summers in a row I gained about 10-12 pounds during allergy season and gained it all back & then some. It can be very frustrating, especially when clothes shopping. What I wouldn't give for a muscular 140-150#. Which reminds me I need to stop TPF-ing & go do some bike & weights time. It can be really frustrating when you need clothes for your current figure & are really wishing to buy for a 'goal size'. It's also the reason I stopped sewing for myself. Maybe it's a better reason to actually start back up on that, instead. 

Grr.


----------



## Veelyn

Yea I know. I need to get my ass out!


----------



## clb1968

claireZk said:


> Sorry to hear that, C
> 
> I like your (new?) avatar btw.


 

Thanks , that was right after I dyed my hair, you know how you have to keep those things up. 
I am trying to figure out what to wear for Thanksgiving.


----------



## clb1968

gemruby41 said:


> Church outfit today.
> 
> Jacket-Express
> Dress-JC Penny
> Boots-CL's


 


Gem, I love this outfit and the boots.
When I start my job search again , I will be pooring over this thread for ideas and looking at your posts. I will need to get a interview suit put together, so I have been looking for great seprates that I can match with others pieces that I have and that can be dressed up or down.

I also need to get a new body shaper, my neice raided my closet the other day and got 2 shirts, 2 pairs of jeans and my body shaper.
I should have taken a pic of her, she was dressed up for a dance that is sponsered thru the city of Arlington and she looked GOOD.
Poor thing she is 12, almost 13th and can fit some of my size 14's.
She takes medicine for her ashma and it makes it hard for her to loose weight.


----------



## Veelyn

Ok ladies! This thread has been dead lately! I expect to see ALL of your outfits from Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today:

Shirt- Torrid
Jeans- Torrid
Shoes- WalMart


----------



## wordbox

^ Love that outfit, Veelyn! Those shoes with that top are a great match.


----------



## Veelyn

Thank you!  It's pretty much my casual day to day theme, jeans and a shirt. LOL.


----------



## wordbox

Hey, jeans and a tee can look really hot when you do it right! It's all about the accessories. Love those shoes, too cute.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks. I was in a rush this morning, so the only thing I have on is a ring *shrugs*


----------



## artiksun

this is a little off topic, but veelyn, i love the butterfly tattoo on your foot!


----------



## Veelyn

Aww thanks!


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Shirt- Torrid
> Jeans- Torrid
> Shoes- WalMart


I LOVE this outfit!!!  
And yay for the shoe pic, I love seeing your tattoo!


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*-you are too cute in your outfits!!! You always look great!


----------



## UK2ME

I believe I may be in love with those shoes, Veelyn.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks all!  Hope you all had a fab Thanksgiving! My shirt ripped half way through the day, so no pics =\


----------



## l_choice2001

first post in the forum!!!


----------



## galligator

Welcome to the thread! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Veelyn

Ichoice- Cute sweater, love the brown. Thanks for bringing our thread back to life!


----------



## Sternchen

Once I pop this kid out I am soooo joining this thread!


----------



## galligator

I have to unload my camera, there's probably a week's worth of outfits in there (I found some great tank sweaters, a jacket & skirt at Macy's the day before turkeyday). I'm trying to make sure I spend more time in real life than on TPF, but then it looks like I've abandoned the place. I was also playing around in the 'What a pair' thread over in the Glass Slipper. 

I think we all got busy over the holiday. Anyway, I've killed enough threads by posting, this one is nice since actually works in the opposite manner.

So, I'm not sure if I already posted these.
1.  Rocky jeans, tank from Costco, Front-zip sweater, Naturalizer boots & Mudd belt.
2. V-neck sweater tank, cotton circle skirt, Bronx boots
3. Lee or no-name jeans, Mizrahi for Target sweater, JC bag


----------



## galligator

Sternchen - Preggy photos are great! My hubby thought I was so sexy - maybe he's unusual?

Anyway, I think there's a baby bump/photo thread in the Pregnancy & Parenting area - if you haven't taken photos, you might want to do one.


----------



## Alva

Veelyn said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Shirt- Torrid
> Jeans- Torrid
> Shoes- WalMart


  Veelyn i love love your shoes!!!!!  You look pretty!!! mmm nice tatoo


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thank ya!

Mel- We would LOVE for you to join this thread! 

Galligator- Where do you live that you can wear sleeveless tops this time of year?! I want to be there!  That cream sweater is cute.


----------



## galligator

I love the Target sweater too. Nice quality & I'll be really sad whenever it finally wears out (If I'm lucky enough that it ever becomes too loose, I'll deal with that bad news/good news somehow)

Those pics are a few weeks old. I've been really bad on pictures lately. That was when we were still getting mid 60's daytime. The weather (Eastern WA - drier & sunnier than Wetside/Western) has been dropping & it's starting to night-time freeze, but it's been dry so far - although I expect that will change in the next week or two & we should start seeing cold rain & occasional snow. Meh. It won't belong before I'm wearing my nicer winter jackets & schlumpy flannels and sweatshirts; not the best photo shots for a 'what to wear' thread. Once it gets cold enough, I'm gonna be looking frumpier around the house. I have started doing a 'Closet sweep' of clothes that I'm not feeling, so maybe that will change some of the frump factor, but I'm not sure yet since I'd rather be warm than purty.


----------



## Veelyn

I love Targets clothes too. They have really cute + size clothing.

Its snowing here, and I hear you, I'm just trying to keep WARM!


----------



## bedhead

I've been lurking, looking at all the cute outfits, and finally got around to posting a photo of myself.

Cardigan: Ann Taylor Loft, layering tee & jeans: Old Navy, boots: Roberto del Carlo. I was also carrying a Chloe bag today but I forgot to grab it for the photo. (Sorry for image quality, it was taken with my cell phone.)


----------



## claireZk

^ Cute outfit, Bedhead!  I *need* to see that Chloe though  lol


----------



## Veelyn

Bedhead- Yes, we NEED to see that bag!  Cute cardigan too. Love the color!


----------



## Veelyn

Todays outfit

Vest- Old Navy
Top- Torrid
Jeans- Torrid
Shoes- [Not pictured- but they are Birkenstock style slip ons by Coldwater Creek. I don't care if these aren't in style anymore, I love them!!]


----------



## galligator

*Veelyn,* I am so jealous. Every time I am near a Torrid, we move. Then I totally forget that they sell online, but I want to try things on anyway. Hot topic only works if the clothes are made by Tripp - all the others think larger gals don't have busts!!

*Bedhead* - Welcome to the fun. Looks like we're all switching over to our layered winter clothes.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Yea, you can always look online. It really is best to try on first though, because everything is made differently. =\


----------



## Mollinski76

Looking GREAT ladies... Veelyn... you little vixen!  All of your outfits are super adorable.  I'll have to go back and catch up on threads I haven't been on in the longest.  Was just thinking of what to wear to a holiday party this coming weekend.  Look out... I'll be posting some pics this week!


----------



## Mollinski76

l_choice2001 said:


> View attachment 609427
> 
> 
> first post in the forum!!!



Welcome!  Love the pointed shoes.... are they boots?  I'm digging the dark pants.... and pointy boots... one of my fav. looks!   Look forward to seeing more of your outfits!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Mollinski! Look forward to seeing them


----------



## gemruby41

Looking great ladies!!

Work attire for today.

Top-Ann Taylor
Skirt-Ann Taylor Loft
Boots-CL Babels


----------



## Starresky

*gemruby - *the boots are rocking and I love the bold colored top! Great as always!


----------



## gucci lover

*GemRuby* - You look gorgeous.  I love that outfit with the pop of pink.  It's so simple but yet so well put together.  

*Veelyn* - you always dress so cute babe!


----------



## l_choice2001

Mollinski76 said:


> Welcome! Love the pointed shoes.... are they boots? I'm digging the dark pants.... and pointy boots... one of my fav. looks!  Look forward to seeing more of your outfits!


 
they are flats from old navy girl!!! 6 bucks!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Gucci!

Gem- Lookin great as usual. Love the CL's. I'm going to come sleep in your shoe closet, lol!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

gemruby41 said:


> Looking great ladies!!
> 
> Work attire for today.
> 
> Top-Ann Taylor
> Skirt-Ann Taylor Loft
> Boots-CL Babels


 

Those boots....


I'll have to remember to take pics and post when I'm feeling cute....and today isn't one of those days ...just a black l/s tee over a white tank and jeans tucked into black/white polka dot rainboots....


----------



## CeCChanel

gemruby41 said:


> Looking great ladies!!
> 
> Work attire for today.
> 
> Top-Ann Taylor
> Skirt-Ann Taylor Loft
> Boots-CL Babels


 
You are gorgeouse!
Love the clothes, and the colors are so pretty!!
Love it


----------



## Mollinski76

l_choice2001 said:


> they are flats from old navy girl!!! 6 bucks!



Oh very cool!  Pointed flats... $6!  Hmm... I need a pair of those!  Love them!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the kind words!!!

I wasn't sure how the color would look in person since I ordered it online.  When I got it I loved the color and fit, so I ordered three more different colors.  I figured that I could get four outfits from the one skirt.


----------



## galligator

Gemruby - that color is great on you.


----------



## galligator

I just unloaded my camera from Thanksgiving week & all that.

I picked up a short-sleeve jacket, 3 sleaveless beaded sweaters & a houndstooth skirt. Several of those are in these pictures ...I think they were good wardrobe choices for versatility.

The green t-shirt & HL jacket luckily look better IRL, but I have to be able to wear layers that give access to my arms when I go out for my weekly allergy shots.


----------



## galligator

And one more:


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey girls... I'm already stressing about this winter wedding I'm going to... next month.  I want to start looking at outfit ideas... maybe get something ordered.  This wedding is in Jan., afternoon, and a little on the casual side... bride & groom... normal wedding attire...

I look best in skirts and tops... problem area being my tummy.  I am looking for something long sleeved to go with a black pencil skirt and black boots.  Any ideas?  Or other ideas?  I'm open....


----------



## gemruby41

galligator-you put together some great outfits!!


----------



## galligator

Thanks *Gemruby*. Your photos remind me of when I dressed up daily for 'the office'. Now, I'm trying to figure out how to get the tailored styles I always liked in a casual environment (since I'm more stay-at-home-y these days).

These tops & jacket from Macy's were definite 'keepers'. I'm still 'mid-weed' for clearing out my closet. I'm not ready to get rid of everything, since I am still hoping to loose a bit of weight here & there, but I definitely am trying to pair down to essential pieces that I love or are practical for me. Too much 'Tim Gunn', maybe. I think I'm just reaching that point where I want to 'love' what's in my closet & how it looks on me - although sweatpants & Flannels do have their own time & place.

*Mollinski *- have you looked at a nice sweater - maybe in a ruby or purple for winter? You could probably find a very flattering long-sleeve cut that would be wedding appropriate. Otherwise, I would look at a romantic blouse or shell that you can layer with a jacket or cozy shawl/wrap.


----------



## Veelyn

Galligator- Great outfits. I love the 3rd and 4th ones especially! That short sleeved jacket is great.

Mollinksi- I agree with Galligator. I'd try a cowl neck sweater, or a blouse you can layer with a jacket or cardigan. I'd try Old Navy, Torrid, WalMart, Fashion Bug, etc. GL!!

I'll be posting todays outfit soon!


----------



## Veelyn

Shirt- Torrid. [There is a black cami underneath, from Deb]
Scarf- Papaya
Necklace- H&M
Jeans- Torrid
Shoes- WalMart


----------



## wordbox

^ Cute! I just love those shoes. You find the best outfits to pair them with, too.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks. I'm just a simple girl though, lol, the shoes have white black and red in them, so I just threw them on with a black shirt. 

Here is the link to the shoes, but they only have a 6 and 11 left =\

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10402368


----------



## gemruby41

*Veelyn*-you always make casual look so chic. I love it!!


----------



## Veelyn

Aww thanks Gem!


----------



## gucci lover

galligator - you look great.

veelyn - your outfit rocks!  Love the scarf


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Shirt- Torrid. [There is a black cami underneath, from Deb]
> Scarf- Papaya
> Necklace- H&M
> Jeans- Torrid
> Shoes- WalMart


I love this! 
Vee, you should model for Torrid.  Seriously.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Gucci!

Claire- Thanks! I've thought about it. Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I look alot better than the models they have sometimes, IMPO. LOL. And I do spend alot of money there. Maybe I will try it next time they have a model search!


----------



## nooch

^^^ a lot of their models aren't actually models, which is why they end up looking like drag queens pulled off the street - the ladies in this thread should do the modeling   You should definitely enter the model search, I would if I weren't too big (and I think I might be too old by now, not sure).


----------



## claireZk

^ They have a couple models that are really cute, and some of them are just meh.  I like that they have girls of all shapes and styles, though.  What I hate are those "plus" size models on sites like Nordies that are over 6ft and wear a size 10-12.  That is NOT plus sized!  

Vee- I think they would totally choose you in a model search.  You remind me a lot of my favorite Torrid model, except clothes look better on you IMO.  This is the girl I was thinking of:
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036076&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442156107&bmUID=1229105040359


----------



## galligator

I'd probably be too old as well? I do keep dyeing my hair blue, though...Just don't think they are looking at the heading toward 40 models over at Torrid.

Of course, you could also see when Lip Service is doing their next plus-model search. Love their goth/industrial stuff but it's never carried in larger sizes anywhere 
near me.


----------



## Veelyn

nooch said:


> ^^^ a lot of their models aren't actually models, which is why they end up looking like drag queens pulled off the street - the ladies in this thread should do the modeling  You should definitely enter the model search, I would if I weren't too big (and I think I might be too old by now, not sure).


 
I doubt you're too big [or too old!] But thanks. And I know, some of them definitely do look like queens, LOL!


----------



## Veelyn

claireZk said:


> ^ They have a couple models that are really cute, and some of them are just meh. I like that they have girls of all shapes and styles, though. What I hate are those "plus" size models on sites like Nordies that are over 6ft and wear a size 10-12. That is NOT plus sized!
> 
> Vee- I think they would totally choose you in a model search. You remind me a lot of my favorite Torrid model, except clothes look better on you IMO. This is the girl I was thinking of:
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442156107&bmUID=1229105040359


 
Aw thanks Claire! I can see how you would see that too.


----------



## chessmont

Mollinski76 said:


> Hey girls... I'm already stressing about this winter wedding I'm going to... next month.  I want to start looking at outfit ideas... maybe get something ordered.  This wedding is in Jan., afternoon, and a little on the casual side... bride & groom... normal wedding attire...
> 
> I look best in skirts and tops... problem area being my tummy.  I am looking for something long sleeved to go with a black pencil skirt and black boots.  Any ideas?  Or other ideas?  I'm open....



- Maybe a silk or silk-look jewel-tone blouse, that has some darts
seams along the sides the sides to "create" the illusion of a nice waistline shape. Untucked of course. And then maybe a beaded cardigan over it?  I just love beaded cardigans for their dress-up or dress-down versatility.  I just haven't yet found the one for me.


----------



## Gerry

Veelyn, tell me about Torrid. I have never shopped there but you seem to love them. I turned our local mall upside down today looking for a cool cocktail dress and just couldn't fomd anything. But, I checked Torrid and they have some pretty dresses. I was thinking of ordering one but I want some encouragement.....PLEASE!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Vee - you look HOT girl!!  LOVE YOU!!


----------



## Veelyn

Gerry said:


> Veelyn, tell me about Torrid. I have never shopped there but you seem to love them. I turned our local mall upside down today looking for a cool cocktail dress and just couldn't fomd anything. But, I checked Torrid and they have some pretty dresses. I was thinking of ordering one but I want some encouragement.....PLEASE!!


 
Ahh I could go on for days. The size chart on the website is pretty accurate FYI. Their clothes are fairly priced I think, and are of good quality. Almost all of my wardrobe is from there. They make the most stylish plus size clothing I've ever found. And if you join their divastyle club, which is free, you get 5% off all purchases after you spend $250. They always have sales and send coupons too!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Simone! I love you too mama!!


----------



## galligator

Everytime a Torrid has opened nearby, we've moved. Grr. They run about size 12/14 up & are associated with Hot Topic (Most of Hot Topics brands run small, so the best I can do there is some XXL tops from Tripp NYC, when they carry that size at all. The clothes cover a lot of the alt/goth/industrial/swing crowd but have a lot more lace/romantic styles than Hot Topic has been carrying.  I really like Tripp since they accommodate women with 'Friends upstairs' and actually fit if you are full-figured but still have all your curves.


----------



## Gerry

Thanks, I love Lane Bryant pants and sometimes other pieces from them. Also, INC for Women makes some good stuff as does Jones New York Woman. But I will definitely give Torrid a try!! I am tall and all those brands make good long pants. :okay:


----------



## Veelyn

^ INC has some CUTE stuff!


----------



## galligator

Are we all just tucked into flannels & sweatshirts right now? Anyone from a state that isn't snowing have an outfit?

I totally schlumpy in sweats & fuzzy layers. Brr.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I am. LOL

[To the first part]


----------



## UK2ME

Um, I may be huddled up in PJ's and fuzzy sweaters too...  :shame:

Quite frankly, I'm just grateful to have power back right now.


----------



## Samia

Hello everyone! 
Missed you all at this thread too. I am back to work trying to pick the pieces of whatever life is right now. Back to work also means back into normal clothes from months spent in PJs, will try posting again, it will be a good distraction too (and God I need as much distraction as possible).

Everyone is looking really good, will post my work outfit for today in a while when I get home.


----------



## bedhead

Yesterday's outfit: Ann Taylor cashmere sweater, Old Navy Jeans, Naturalizer winter boots (it's snowing!), Proenza Schouler PS1 bag. I don't know if you can see it, but I'm also wearing my early Xmas present from DH - a Vivienne Westwood necklace with a bling-y skull & crossbones.







(Pardon the mess around me - we're traveling and we get a little disheveled and messy in hotel rooms!)


----------



## Samia

Sorry for the bad quality pic, plus I have put on weight.

Scarf Cardigan- Forever21
Top- Richard Chai for Target
Trousers- Peacocks


----------



## galligator

*Bedhead*, looks great.

*Samia* - we're glad to have you back. Can't imagine having to deal with what you have been going through (I lost both parents - not the same, but if you ever need to vent via PM, otherwise, my heart goes out to you). I like what I can see of you shirt. And you are so distracted, deal with the weight when you are ready. I was sick for a month & wound up totally stuck on the weight loss - you will lose when you are ready. Just keep up on the things that let you cope & work out each day as they come.  Anyway, lots of us have snow right now, what about you? Here's to each day getting a little bit easier.

Oh, and if you are crafty at all, Megs & Vlad gave us a Craft forum that has recently gotten up & running. That's another great area to play around at.


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Great top and scarf! So glad to have you back. We have missed you alot! Just remember, we are all here for you. PM me if you ever need anything.


----------



## galligator

Salt & Pepper sweater with Houndstooth skirt (Over leggings & boots) & black gloves (Target).

Brr, driving to the library in the snow.


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia,

So glad to see you back with us.  I missed your posts and look forward to seeing more of your looks.  Thoughts are with you.

Molly


----------



## UK2ME

Samia, my thoughts are with you.  You have been missed here.

I don't know about anyone else, but I've been doing some sales shopping...  Which means I should have some pics for you once I've unpacked and outfit-ised everything!!  (I figure nobody needs to see pics of me in my PJs and slippers!   )


----------



## UK2ME

I can only apologise for my lousy picture-taking  :shame:

Trouser jean and red tank from LB
Black cross-over sweater, H&M
Fishnet kneehighs from Target
Same ol' pointy ballet flats I've been wearing all year


----------



## UK2ME

Come on ladies, don't make me do this alone....  

I am really lucky in working in a VERY casual office.  Usually if I'm going to wear jeans during the week I wear dark ones, but since this is the week between Christmas and New Year, I cut loose a little LOL

Cardigan and boots - LL Bean 
T-Shirt - Old Navy
Jeans - LB Right Fit

A side note - I love, love, love my jeans.  Lane Bryant (and Catherines) now offer a lot of their core trousers as well as their jeans in their Right Fit programs.  If you don't know about it, it's awesome.  There are three different "colours" which correspond to different body shapes - yellow are for people who are straight from ribcage to floor, red are for people who have a more "normal" hip-to-waist ratio, and blue are for people who have a lot of hip and butt and a small waist.  They make their jeans in different washes, lengths and cuts, and the sizing is based on your waist size.  My jeans are a yellow, petite bootcut, in size 3.  For reference, I wear a size 16-18.  
</evangelistic rant about Right Fit pants>


----------



## galligator

Hey, been doing post-Christmas family stuff. I probably have a photo or two in my camera to unload. That'll have to wait til tomorrow.

UK2ME, you have your layered style down pat.  Looks comfy. 

Anyway, maybe this place'll get hopping again in spite of the cold weather. I think us gals with snow aren't taking pics of our warm at home flannels & sweats looks.  Gotta try on the after-xmas purchases & see if anyone else got cute holiday bargains.


----------



## UK2ME

You mean LL Bean snow boots aren't attractive, Galligator?!   There's nothing like a good Maine winter to remind you of the importance of layering.  May not be the most stylish of looks, but definitely comfy and cozy 

I look forward to seeing everyone else's (more fashionable) bargains!


----------



## galligator

Your casual layers are cuter than mine. I have a pair of snowboots on layaway that I need to pick up this week from TJMaxx. I wanted to make sure they didn't sell out before payday...And I love my hiking boots that are beat up & broken in - but my lounging around the house clothes while I start a fire in the woodstove are anything but fashionable.  I don't know that my Costco flannels & sweats are ever gonna make it on this board. My warmest layers are fairly lumberjack - after that it jumps to tailored - I don't have much in-between. Gonna take the kids to an afternoon New Years Eve party at the bookstore, so maybe I'll get a few photos on here later tonight.


----------



## kcf68

Hi, not a plus size but you all put your outfits together beautifully.   I remember looking at Samia outfits.  So coodinated.  Very lovely ladies.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

My New Year's Eve dinner outfit... I don't have a full length mirror, so I had to take a picture of it hanging up. 

Blouse - Ashley Stewart
Pants - Slinky Brand
Necklace - Avenue
Purse - Bottega Veneta small Veneta in Torrent
I also wore (not picutred) black slingback heels and used a 90cm scarf to cover my shoulders.


----------



## galligator

Love the blouse.


----------



## UK2ME

That is a pretty shirt!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones outfits are lookin fab!


----------



## LAltiero85

Veelyn said:


> Shirt- Torrid. [There is a black cami underneath, from Deb]
> Scarf- Papaya
> Necklace- H&M
> Jeans- Torrid
> Shoes- WalMart


 You always look so nice, Veelyn!  You found the perfect outfit to wear those shoes with!  How fun!


----------



## kroquet

Don't really want to start a thread, but help!!   My daughter is getting married in May and I need something to wear.  5'8" and a 14 and I hate dresses, so this is doubly hard!  Wedding will be very small and not formal.  I want to look great but definitely not matronly!!  
I found an Eileen Fisher outfit and would really need to tone the arms!!

s7ondemand5.scene7.com/is/image/EileenFisher/ZX-D0743-NA-STEEL?op_sharpen=0&resmode=sharp&wid=185&hei=211&op_usm=0.6,1.0,0,0&iccEmbed=0&fmt=jpeg,rgb&qlt=100,1&op_contrast=-10&op_brightness=1&op_hue=0&op_saturation=5

I would love your opinions and suggestions!  eta We are in Texas and I suffer from hot flashes!  lol


----------



## Samia

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 
All you ladies are looking fab!
Here is my outfit for work today:

Jacket- Peacocks UK
Top- Mango
Skirt- Next
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki
Shoes- Nina Ricci (I don't know the name/style) But love them


----------



## Samia

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 
All you ladies are looking fab!
Here is my outfit for work today:

Jacket- Peacocks UK
Top- Mango
Skirt- Next
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki
Shoes- Nina Ricci (I don't know the name/style) But love them


----------



## LAltiero85

Samia said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!
> All you ladies are looking fab!
> Here is my outfit for work today:
> 
> Jacket- Peacocks UK
> Top- Mango
> Skirt- Next
> Bag- Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki
> Shoes- Nina Ricci (I don't know the name/style) But love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 635625


 You look great!!! Love your RM Nikki!


----------



## UK2ME

I love the shape of that skirt, Samia.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

kroquet said:


> Don't really want to start a thread, but help!!   My daughter is getting married in May and I need something to wear.  5'8" and a 14 and I hate dresses, so this is doubly hard!  Wedding will be very small and not formal.  I want to look great but definitely not matronly!!
> I found an Eileen Fisher outfit and would really need to tone the arms!!
> 
> s7ondemand5.scene7.com/is/image/EileenFisher/ZX-D0743-NA-STEEL?op_sharpen=0&resmode=sharp&wid=185&hei=211&op_usm=0.6,1.0,0,0&iccEmbed=0&fmt=jpeg,rgb&qlt=100,1&op_contrast=-10&op_brightness=1&op_hue=0&op_saturation=5
> 
> I would love your opinions and suggestions!  eta We are in Texas and I suffer from hot flashes!  lol



That is pretty - especially in gray. I wonder if a light shawl, you know, something gossamer, would help. This way, you won't have to work so hard on your arms. Then again, Texas in May is already summer weather.

Here are some ideas. I hope they're not too "over the top". It was fun to look for dresses that weren't in the "special sizes" area so I got carried away. lol
I like this dress from Neiman Marcus...
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...001cat17740747cat000127cat10100736cat10340751

and here's something similar from Saks...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1231130355179&ev19=1:78


----------



## PsychoBagLady

galligator said:


> Love the blouse.





UK2ME said:


> That is a pretty shirt!


Thank you! This is such a fun thread.


----------



## malmccy

I posted this in the other thread but figured it was ok to post it here too.



This is my first outfit post!
Pardon the mess we just took down the Christmas tree.
I wore this yesterday to go shopping and to dinner with my bestfriend.
cardigan: Forever 21
tank top: Gap
boots: Corso Como Equestrian boots 
bag: Tumi laptop bag that I wear as a handbag because my laptop is to big for the bag
coat: Old Navy
hat: Urban Outfitters


----------



## Veelyn

LAl- Thanks girl!

Samia- SO GLAD to see you back! You look really good.


----------



## Veelyn

Mal- You are one stylish lady. Love that blue cardigan.


----------



## Veelyn

Kroquet- I found some really gorgeous dresses:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...001cat17740747cat000127cat10100736cat12110745

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...001cat17740747cat000127cat10100736cat12110745

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...001cat17740747cat000127cat10100736cat10340751

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...001cat17740747cat000127cat10100736cat10340751

I don't know if these would be dresses that you would wear or not, but they are gorgeous either way. If they're not, take a risk!  Let us know what dress you finally decide on!


----------



## malmccy

Thanks Veelyn!


----------



## claireZk

Malmccy- I love those boots!!!!!


----------



## malmccy

Thanks Claire they are great. Best part they fit over my huge calves.


----------



## 123donna

PsychoBagLady said:


> My New Year's Eve dinner outfit... I don't have a full length mirror, so I had to take a picture of it hanging up.




You can take pictures of yourself with the self-timer option!


----------



## clb1968

Ok, I just popped back in to see what everyone is wearing. So many great looks.

Veelyn, a baby , when ??? Congratulations. My baby turned 8 today, it goes by so fast.

I got a pair of Gap long and lean jeans , I really like how they fit and they are comfortable.

My daughter and I at Christmas.
I am wearing a shirt I got off Ebay and the gap jeans , that you really cant see.


----------



## Veelyn

CLB- Thanks! I'm due in July-August. I like the print on that top. Happy bday to your daughter


----------



## Veelyn

Yesterday:






















Sweater- Torrid
Tank- Target
Necklace- Papaya
Belt- Torrid
Pants- Liz Lange Maternity for Target
Shoes- Payless


----------



## Veelyn

Today:





















Brown Sweater- TJ Maxx [I LOVE this sweater, its so comfy!]
Cream Sweater with tie- Dots
Skinny Jeans- Torrid [So comfy]
Shoes- Payless


----------



## galligator

Veelyn, I opened this thread & got 'thrown a curve'. Flaunt it gal. The belt really works with the grey sweater. 

Hope your Pregnancy is going well.  All I wanted to do was sleep but hubby loved me when I was all preggy curves - some men.

Hope you are finding clothes okay ... I hated typical preggy clothes & shopped fashionable plus sizes as much as possible - sometimes babydolls do have a place.

Glad to see folks are coming back here now that the holidays are over.


----------



## claireZk

I really like those skinny jeans, Vee!  Super flattering!


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, cute, cute Veelyn!  I love the tweed shoes.

Shirt - Lane Bryant
Cords - Dress Barn (they are olive green, I promise )
Boots - Walmart


----------



## amytude

Hello ladies--I mostly lurk on this thread, but love everyone's ideas!  I love the mango clothes that Samia is always wearing, but I have searched the site (US) and can never find anything above a L.  Just lost 25 lbs, and pants-wise I guess I'm on the cusp on being plus (US 12/size 31) and for shirts  I am generally an XL (i'm a true apple shape).  Samia--are you shopping from a different country that may carry larger sizes?  Thanks!


----------



## natalie78

I love seeing all the outfits, but I get frustrated at the same time.  Clothing never looks as good on my body as it looks on the hanger or on other people.


----------



## Veelyn

galligator said:


> Veelyn, I opened this thread & got 'thrown a curve'. Flaunt it gal. The belt really works with the grey sweater.
> 
> Hope your Pregnancy is going well.  All I wanted to do was sleep but hubby loved me when I was all preggy curves - some men.
> 
> Hope you are finding clothes okay ... I hated typical preggy clothes & shopped fashionable plus sizes as much as possible - sometimes babydolls do have a place.
> 
> Glad to see folks are coming back here now that the holidays are over.



Haha. Thanks! I just found out I am about 8 weeks and 3 days along. I'm not looking forward to spending money on maternity clothing, but we'll see how that goes. I am extremely fatigued! I'm glad to see everyone back too. I've just been super busy..


----------



## Veelyn

claireZk said:


> I really like those skinny jeans, Vee!  Super flattering!



Thanks mama Claire!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Cute, cute, cute Veelyn!  I love the tweed shoes.
> 
> Shirt - Lane Bryant
> Cords - Dress Barn (they are olive green, I promise )
> Boots - Walmart



Thanks!

You look great! That outfit is very flattering.


----------



## Veelyn

natalie78 said:


> I love seeing all the outfits, but I get frustrated at the same time.  Clothing never looks as good on my body as it looks on the hanger or on other people.



Aww, don't get discouraged. It took me so long to actually find clothing that was right for my body type. I just tried, tried, and tried clothes on until I found something that looked good. Good luck m'dear!


----------



## amytude

natalie78 said:


> I love seeing all the outfits, but I get frustrated at the same time.  Clothing never looks as good on my body as it looks on the hanger or on other people.



I hear ya loud and clear!  I have a huge upper body, a good one to two sizes larger than my bottom.  Dresses (unless a stretchy fabric) are near impossible for me to find.  For pants, I find that juniors sizes actually fit me better.  They tend to be straighter in the waist/hip, which fits me.  Any pants that you see where the waist nips in does not fit me.  Junior tops, however, do not even come close.  I have broad shoulders and a big ol' back (this is the only back I have, as my butt is flat).  Trust me, I try on clothes and it's like a comedy show!


----------



## Veelyn

Amytude- I do believe Samia does not live in the US.


----------



## Veelyn

Ok, so not a clothing piece, but just wanted to share my new wedges with you guys! I got them on clearance at Kohls [with a giftcard] for $19.99. 60% off of $49.99. Wahoo!


----------



## natalie78

amytude said:


> I hear ya loud and clear! I have a huge upper body, a good one to two sizes larger than my bottom. Dresses (unless a stretchy fabric) are near impossible for me to find. For pants, I find that juniors sizes actually fit me better. They tend to be straighter in the waist/hip, which fits me. Any pants that you see where the waist nips in does not fit me. Junior tops, however, do not even come close. I have broad shoulders and a big ol' back (this is the only back I have, as my butt is flat). Trust me, I try on clothes and it's like a comedy show!


 
I am the complete opposite. I have a bottom half that is bigger.  The waist is always too big, but the legs are always too small.  My upper legs end up looking like stuffed sausages!  Shirts never fit right.  I have to get them bigger to fit over my hips and rear end.  And I have shoulders like a linebacker.  I am scared to wear shoulder pads because I might get tackled on the street!


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You look great! That outfit is very flattering.


 
Thaks Veelyn, and congrats on your pregnancy!  I love the cut of that shirt because it makes me look like I have a smaller waist than I do   Your wedges are neat; I'm not usually a fan of the wedge, but that is such an interesting heel.

No picture today; I wore my jeans and green cardy again, with my sexy snowboots   I will be glad to get winter over and done with.

Natalie78, I understand completely what you mean about things looking better on the hanger than they do on you.  I'm 5'2, and my leg length normally falls right between a petite and average inseam.  I have a heck of a job finding bottoms that fit the way they're supposed to.  I also changed shape as I gained weight, so my hourglass is now pretty much straight from armpit to floor.  That meant having to completely rediscover silhouettes.  I'm also top-heavy.  Between those things, I don't think there's a shape or cut I haven't tried in one thing or another!  I now try everything, even if I hate it on the hanger, because you just never can tell.


----------



## LarissaB

Veelyn said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes- Payless


 
I am in love with those shoes!!!!


----------



## LarissaB

Oh my gosh, this is my first one!

Awwww, how come they only appear as thumbnails?


----------



## angellisa

vee, i love those wedges! i am obsessed with wedges! lol

what brand/style are your jeans? i love the color/leg opening with those shoes.


----------



## LarissaB

I also like your wedges Veelyn.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks UK2Me!

Larissa- Thanks! Your pictures appear as thumbnails because they are attached. All we have to do is click on them and it makes them bigger. If you want to post them automatically bigger, you have to upload them to photobucket and then copy and paste their link here. Oh and BTW- You make thickness look so sexy! I'm lovin that outfit and the color combo.

Angelisa- Thanks girl! Its good to see you in here. My wedges are Candies btw. I am obsessed with them too, even though I am already tall enough. My jeans are from Torrid, they are Z. Cavaricci. I tried looking them up on the website, but I don't see them. I got mine inside the store. Sorry =\ [But they do have a bunch of other good skinnies on there!]


----------



## Mollinski76

Yes I agree lets kick start this thread for 2009!

Here is a very casual picture of my and my little guy on New Year's eve.  I am wearing:

Top- Forbidden brand, costco, black and white print
Jeans- Mossimo 






side note:  I found this top at Costco so I was not able to try it on before purchase.  It is not at all slimming but I think it could look cute with a blazer and a nice bag?  I'll try to post more pics soon!


----------



## LarissaB

Veelyn said:


> Thanks UK2Me!
> 
> Larissa- Thanks! Your pictures appear as thumbnails because they are attached. All we have to do is click on them and it makes them bigger. If you want to post them automatically bigger, you have to upload them to photobucket and then copy and paste their link here. Oh and BTW- You make thickness look so sexy! I'm lovin that outfit and the color combo.
> !]


 
Awwww thanks Veelyn.

I will be back tonight to post today's outfit.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Hey guys, I was just wondering what is considered plus sized, Compared to the rest of tpf I feel like im huge!

Btw im 5'3 or 5'4 and im anywhere from a 28-31 on bottom. I know this is not normal for my height, but I just wanted to know what plus size is.


----------



## UK2ME

Pearlisthegurl, I think there are some other women who post in this thread who are of a similar size to you.  I think you fall on the small side of "plus-sized", if you even are.  You should feel welcome to post in here though  

I had another really exciting (!) clothes day today: 
Right Fit jeans
Lane Bryant tank
H&M wrap sweater 
LL Bean snow boots

On the bright side, I seem to be getting a little better with the camera...


----------



## chessmont

amytude said:


> I hear ya loud and clear!  I have a huge upper body, a good one to two sizes larger than my bottom.  Dresses (unless a stretchy fabric) are near impossible for me to find.  For pants, I find that juniors sizes actually fit me better.  They tend to be straighter in the waist/hip, which fits me.  Any pants that you see where the waist nips in does not fit me.  Junior tops, however, do not even come close.  I have broad shoulders and a big ol' back (this is the only back I have, as my butt is flat).  Trust me, I try on clothes and it's like a comedy show!



- Same here - my young woman hourglass figure has morphed into past middle-aged shape:  Always had wide back shoulders, good-sized boobs (all bigger now that I am heavier than younger days), now have less-defined waist and flat butt.  Junior size pants (if 13 - 15) fit me better, too due to the straight fit.  Even women's jeans, if they are a little low waisted, that fits, but then the thighs are huge on me.

I don't have patience to shop, so never look as good as all of you!  I stick to a few online stores that I know sizing works for me, as well as a few Target items.  I hate to dress up (dresses), can't find anyhting I look good in.  Fortuntaely I don't have to more than once every couple years (seriously!)


----------



## Veelyn

Mollinski- Thats a cute print on that top.

Pearl- What is that in US sizes? 12?

UK2ME- Is that H&M top regular or plus size? My H&M doesn't carry PS  And I definitely can't fit into their regular tops, lol.


----------



## LarissaB

Here is today's outfit. Can you help me? Does this outfit look best:

1. With the beads and the scarf tied on my bag. or
2.  With the scarf around my neck

TIA


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Veelyn said:


> Mollinski- Thats a cute print on that top.
> 
> Pearl- What is that in US sizes? 12?
> 
> UK2ME- Is that H&M top regular or plus size? My H&M doesn't carry PS  And I definitely can't fit into their regular tops, lol.



Im anywhere from a junior 7- junior 11, meaning 8-10, I just like tight pants haha.


----------



## LAltiero85

pearlisthegurl said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering what is considered plus sized, Compared to the rest of tpf I feel like im huge!
> 
> Btw im 5'3 or 5'4 and im anywhere from a 28-31 on bottom. I know this is not normal for my height, but I just wanted to know what plus size is.


 Plus sizes are probably 14+ in American sizes.


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn said:


> UK2ME- Is that H&M top regular or plus size? My H&M doesn't carry PS  And I definitely can't fit into their regular tops, lol.



Regular, Veelyn.  It's a large, but stretchy - trust me, I'm not small on top!!  I don't fit all their regular tops, but I do some.


----------



## Veelyn

Larissa- I like the outfit better with the scarf around your neck.

Pearl- That is not plus size. LA is right.


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Regular, Veelyn.  It's a large, but stretchy - trust me, I'm not small on top!!  I don't fit all their regular tops, but I do some.



Ahh ok. I know what you mean. Sometimes its hit or miss.


----------



## l_choice2001

my Madeline Top and Blue Cardigan


----------



## Veelyn

Oh my gosh! I remember Madeline! LOLLLL


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Me too! That shirt is too cute


----------



## Samia

Veelyn, UK2Me, LarissaB, I_choice and Molliniski, you all are looking great girls!


----------



## Mollinski76

Larissa B... I like both the scarf and the beads.  I never wear a scarf on my bag but love that look.  Hmm... If I had to choice... I'd say the beads on your neck and scarf on your bag!  Love the turquoise and brown too!


----------



## Mollinski76

Oufit of the day:






Top - Nordstroms (junior department) absolutely by creative world wide
Skirt - Calvin Klein (a bit on the large size so hanging funny)
Stockings - Assets target brand
Boots - Franco Sarto
Bag - Botkier Bryant


----------



## LAltiero85

nvm..answered my question..


----------



## LarissaB

Thanks Veelyn, Samia, and Mollinski76.

I guess I have votes for both outfits.

I Choice I love the blue shadow/liner.

I  this thread.


----------



## claireZk

Looking good ladies!


----------



## LarissaB

Hi Ladies!!!

Todays outfit...


----------



## Samia

*Mollinski,* looking really cute! Love the boots.

*LarissaB*, looking nice and love the colors!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

LAltiero85 said:


> Plus sizes are probably 14+ in American sizes.



Ok. Thank you so much for your response. Im just trying to loose weight to be a 6-8 intsead of 8-10


----------



## Veelyn

Larissa- Great outfit. You are so fashionable! Love that sweater.


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey Girls!  I did a little shopping at Old Navy today.  Nothing huge but I'm going to throw some looks together later and add some pics!  I'm with Samia...lets keep this thread hopping! 

Anyone up on the new spring fashion trends, colors, and styles?  I always have to adapt some of the styles for plus size so ...what's new?  Have you girls tried to put some spring looks together yet?


----------



## Mollinski76

Ok girls.  I am planning on wearing this to a casual wedding this coming weekend.  Any ideas for accessories?

Jacket - Requirements -Kohls
Skirt - GNW-Fred Meyer
Top- Daisy Fuentes -Kohls
Boots-Franco Sarto

Not sure which handbag or clutch I should go with... Hmmm... I'm also planning on getting a long overdue hair cut.  This mop is out of control!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Mollinski76 said:


> Ok girls.  I am planning on wearing this to a casual wedding this coming weekend.  Any ideas for accessories?
> 
> Jacket - Requirements -Kohls
> Skirt - GNW-Fred Meyer
> Top- Daisy Fuentes -Kohls
> Boots-Franco Sarto
> 
> Not sure which handbag or clutch I should go with... Hmmm... I'm also planning on getting a long overdue hair cut.  This mop is out of control!



Cute outfit, love the boots!


----------



## Veelyn

Mollinski- That outfit is great, but, if I can, I'd recommend wearing a colored shirt of some sort, just to make your outfit pop for a wedding! Anyways, I'd wear a long necklace, and some bangles!


----------



## Mollinski76

Thanks Veelyn & pearlistthegurl!  I think I'm going to try a colored top and re-post!  I really want a good look and even though I'm on here all the time and see all your great looks... I STRUGGLE!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gerry

Put some red on,girlfriend!!!


----------



## 75Jules

Yes go with a lovely jewel toned top - cobalt blue, emerald or scarlet would really pop.  Otherwise maybe an eyecatching printed scarf?


----------



## UK2ME

Ooh, I absolutely agree with 75Jules - a jewel-tone shirt would be fabulous!


----------



## cutiepie21

The posters in this thread dress so much better than the posters in the other "show me your outfit" thread


----------



## Mollinski76

Ok girls... Here is the new look based on some of your great suggestions.  I also bought a lavender button up top, and a dark purple tank.  I think this one looks the best.  Let me know what you all think... I still have time to make adjustments!   Thanks again for all of your great feedback, ideas, etc!


----------



## Mollinski76

whoops sorry about the large pic... I need to learn how to insert thumbnails....


----------



## kymmie

I love your outfit both ways, Mollinski76!


----------



## Samia

Mollinski76 said:


> Ok girls... Here is the new look based on some of your great suggestions. I also bought a lavender button up top, and a dark purple tank. I think this one looks the best. Let me know what you all think... I still have time to make adjustments!  Thanks again for all of your great feedback, ideas, etc!


 
Looks great!


----------



## nooch

Love that top & necklace - great outfit


----------



## LarissaB

Yes, the top really added something!


----------



## claireZk

Mollinski76 said:


> Ok girls... Here is the new look based on some of your great suggestions.  I also bought a lavender button up top, and a dark purple tank.  I think this one looks the best.  Let me know what you all think... I still have time to make adjustments!   Thanks again for all of your great feedback, ideas, etc!


This looks great!


----------



## Gerry

OHHHH, that does look really good. On second thought, red might not be so great with your hair. But emerald or even deep lime would be sublime with your hair.:okay:


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Mollinski!!  I like the pop of colour much better for a wedding.


----------



## Mollinski76

Thanks Girls!  Yes I do look better in the blues and greens rather than reds or pinks!  I really like the color more than the black so thanks so much for steering me in the right direction!   I love it.  I also bought a dark purple top that looks nice with this outfit.


----------



## Veelyn

Dang Mollinski! You look hot and fab! Glad I could help 
ETA: Love that necklace too BTW!


----------



## sara_g

Hey, not sure if this is the right place to post, but I thought you guys might be interested to know that apparently juicy track suits come in plus sizes now.  Maybe I just didn't realize it since I'm not quite plus-sized (but I love coming to get outfit ideas from this thread anyway), but it seems like it's a new thing.  Even if they existed before and I just didn't know, bloomies has them for 50% off sale prices (plus an extra 15% off with code 'esale' although I'm not sure if it stacks with the extra 50%).


----------



## Samia

Where is everyone??
I have been home ill, so nothing to share here!


----------



## UK2ME

I've been wearing the same 5 outfits for the last month - man, winter in New England is a killer to the cuteness!!  I hope that once it gets a little warmer and less snowy, I can start rediscovering something that isn't my jeans, cardigans and snow boots


----------



## Prada_Princess

ClareZK - like your outfit


----------



## Samia

Work outfit for today-Boring! (our weekends are Friday & Saturday)

Jacket- Morgan
Tops- Mango
Trouser-Peacocks
Shoes- Max Studio
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff Steady in Dusty


----------



## nooch

You always look so perfectly put together, right out of a catalog


----------



## gucci lover

*Samia* - You look FAB!!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- You are totally rocking the neutrals. Love it!

Sorry I havent posted much.. havent been on PF much.. and its been COLD here.


----------



## claireZk

You look fabulous, Samia


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Today:
> Brown Sweater- TJ Maxx [I LOVE this sweater, its so comfy!]
> Cream Sweater with tie- Dots
> Skinny Jeans- Torrid [So comfy]
> Shoes- Payless


Hey Vee- I was just wondering.. how do those jeans run?  Are these the same ones:
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442175259&bmUID=1233334240548

They sent me a $10 off coupon so I was thinking about trying a pair. They have 12 & 14 left, but Idk which one to get.  Also, do you wear regular or tall? TIA


----------



## Veelyn

Hey Clairebear. 

Those aren't the jeans I got.. I couldnt find them online. [I looked for someone else too.] And with skinnies, I usually just the regular. I dont even know if they make tall in the skinnies? I would recommend that you go to the store though and try them on. They usually run TTS, and if you order them online, you can always return them if you don't like the fit. [Unless they're on clearance.] HTH


----------



## Veelyn

Wanted to add.. Mine are Z. Cavaricci.


----------



## gucci lover

claireZk said:


> Hey Vee- I was just wondering.. how do those jeans run? Are these the same ones:
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442175259&bmUID=1233334240548
> 
> They sent me a $10 off coupon so I was thinking about trying a pair. They have 12 & 14 left, but Idk which one to get. Also, do you wear regular or tall? TIA


 

Those jeans are cute


----------



## LarissaB

Samia, I love it!


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Wanted to add.. Mine are Z. Cavaricci.


Ahhh thanks Vee.  I always wondered about those Cavaricci jeans.  There's a Torrid not _too_ far away from me, but it's tiny.  They never have anything good!


----------



## ambicion6

I am looooving this thread! next time i look cute, i'm coming here to share. im so sad that a Cynthia Steffe blouse i got today from gilt.com in a size 12 so did not fit. it fit my mom  and she's an 6/8P!!!!! grrrrrrr....i wish they had put up measurements bc i'm like 40in around the bust (without a bra) and the stupid blouse was like barely 36in. stupid blouse.


----------



## LarissaB

Hi Ladies! I  wore this earlier this week.


----------



## sajda

Larissa, you look so hot!  that is such a chic outfit and you styled it so well.  love the green jacket!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I love this thread!


----------



## Samia

Looking good larissa, love that green!


----------



## gucci lover

i  your outfit Larissa!


----------



## Samia

Sorry ladies, another work outfit! I don't get out much except for work (which I have to), anyway
Suit: Peacocks
Top: Mango
Shoes: Cheap ones
Bag:Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia!  This is very cute!  I love the color of your top, shoes, and bag!  Nicely put together!



Samia said:


> Sorry ladies, another work outfit! I don't get out much except for work (which I have to), anyway
> Suit: Peacocks
> Top: Mango
> Shoes: Cheap ones
> Bag:Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki


----------



## Mollinski76

Oooooooooooh I love this!  I think this is your best outfit yet.  It really flatters your shape!  Thanks for sharing!



LarissaB said:


> Hi Ladies! I  wore this earlier this week.


----------



## LarissaB

Oooooooh. Thanks for the complements ladies! You guys make me feel so good.

Samia, I love the purple!


----------



## LarissaB

New pictures. DH took these with his camera, so they are much higher quality then my usual cell phone pics.


----------



## gucci lover

^^very pretty dress and booties!!  Brand please


----------



## Samia

Thanks!
Larissa, like your dress and love your boots.


----------



## nooch

Ooh, Larissa I love your outfit!


----------



## LarissaB

Thank you again for the complements.  My dress is Jones New York.  I bought it at Macys for a rediculous price. I paid about $30 for it and it was original $135. My booties are 9West. I bought those last year.


----------



## gucci lover

^^I love 9 west!  I have a pair of booties very similiar to those and what a steal on the dress!


----------



## nooch

Okay ladies, I need help!  My mom is getting married in June & I need to start looking for something to wear now.  It's going to be a weekend brunch so I need something appropriate for that.  I'm afraid to post this in the main wardrobe forum because I don't want to hear "get down to a size 12 so you can shop in regular stores before June!" because it ain't happening - I'm a size 22 or 24 so the choices are limited.  Oh, and I never ever dress up so I'm not very good at it.  

I'm 5'10 with a large but not giant chest, no hips or ass to speak of, and a big but not enormous belly.  Any advice would be much, much appreciated.


----------



## Adriane

^^ Have you tried Torrid?  I just looked through their Clearance dresses and there are some cute ones left.  If that's you in your avatar I think this one would look pretty...
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442175170&bmUID=1233761470928

If you want more coverage - I love this style but probabaly not black for a wedding.

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442168832&bmUID=1233761709617


----------



## Adriane

This is a pretty sweet site for clothes too - 

A little more $$ but...
http://www.alight.com/10372801.html

A bit less $$
http://www.alight.com/10112590.html


----------



## LarissaB

gucci lover said:


> ^^I love 9 west! I have a pair of booties very similiar to those and what a steal on the dress!


 
I love 9west as well.  I got the booties last year but I have actually purchased about 6 pairs of 9west shoes since Xmas!  I am nutty.


----------



## LarissaB

nooch said:


> Okay ladies, I need help! My mom is getting married in June & I need to start looking for something to wear now. It's going to be a weekend brunch so I need something appropriate for that. I'm afraid to post this in the main wardrobe forum because I don't want to hear "get down to a size 12 so you can shop in regular stores before June!" because it ain't happening - I'm a size 22 or 24 so the choices are limited. Oh, and I never ever dress up so I'm not very good at it.
> 
> I'm 5'10 with a large but not giant chest, no hips or ass to speak of, and a big but not enormous belly. Any advice would be much, much appreciated.


 
Nooch maybe a really flattering minimalistic dress and just accessorize really well.  Cute shoes, jewery, bag, etc.  I think the minimalist look is really in this year. A couple of my favorite places to shop for dresses is Macys, Marshalls, and Target.


----------



## gucci lover

^^Love Marshalls.  You can find some really good deals there.  Nooch, check out TJ Maxx too.  Nordstroms.com has some really pretty dresses.  Some of the prices aren't too bad but there's some that are kinna pricey.  Let us know what you find!


----------



## nooch

Thanks everyone!  I'll definitely be coming to you for more help   My usual idea of dressing up is black ballet flats instead of chuck taylors, lol.


----------



## ambicion6

Adriane said:


> This is a pretty sweet site for clothes too -
> 
> A little more $$ but...
> http://www.alight.com/10372801.html
> 
> A bit less $$
> http://www.alight.com/10112590.html



I am lovinnnng this site! I'm busty and shirts from regular stores never fit! i can only get knits and stuff from regular stores because the buttons just dont close!


----------



## Mollinski76

nooch I carry my weight in the middle too and am very proportional.  I tend to like the look of a skirt with a jacket.  Gemruby turned me onto the fantastic and affordable blazers at Chadwicks.  I also would suggest strolling through Kohls.  They have a nice plus sized section.  

Not sure how dressy your event is but I also like Jjill for softer fabrics.

I think this jacket from chadwicks is very cute but I am a bit short for it:

http://www.chadwicks.com/clothing/C...58&DeptId=8211&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0

Yeah keep us posted I'm sure you are going to find something fantastic to wear!


----------



## Adriane

Woooooowwwww!  I love this Nooch - 







From Chadwicks


----------



## nooch

So you guys are telling me I shouldn't be afraid of color?  I very often fall into the big-girl trap of being afraid of color and consequently look like I am attending a parade of funerals.


----------



## Agent Kitty

nooch said:


> Okay ladies, I need help!  My mom is getting married in June & I need to start looking for something to wear now.  It's going to be a weekend brunch so I need something appropriate for that.  I'm afraid to post this in the main wardrobe forum because I don't want to hear "get down to a size 12 so you can shop in regular stores before June!" because it ain't happening - I'm a size 22 or 24 so the choices are limited.  Oh, and I never ever dress up so I'm not very good at it.
> 
> I'm 5'10 with a large but not giant chest, no hips or ass to speak of, and a big but not enormous belly.  Any advice would be much, much appreciated.



look up a brand called Gayla Bentley. I have one of her dresses and have since lost 70lbs...and it still looks good on. I just tie the waist tighter.


----------



## Mollinski76

nooch said:


> So you guys are telling me I shouldn't be afraid of color?  I very often fall into the big-girl trap of being afraid of color and consequently look like I am attending a parade of funerals.



Nooch!  I have that same problem.  The girls on this board encouraged me to wear colors and suggested colors that would look good on me.  I have received soooooo many compliments on the change.  When I was pregnant my Husband said I had a goth look going on!  heh!  It just seems like a no brainer way to dress but now I know adding color makes you look alive, healthy, and beautiful!  I'm so anxious to see some of the outfits you come up with!


----------



## LarissaB

Adriane said:


> Woooooowwwww! I love this Nooch -
> 
> media.redcatsusa.com/is/image/chadwicks/mm/2103_77454_mm.jpg?wid=230&hei=331&qlt=95&op_sharpen=1
> 
> From Chadwicks


 
I like this too!  OMG look at those shoes!


----------



## Veelyn

Adriane said:


> ^^ Have you tried Torrid?  I just looked through their Clearance dresses and there are some cute ones left.  If that's you in your avatar I think this one would look pretty...
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442175170&bmUID=1233761470928



I love this dress for you Nooch. You could even throw a cute cardigan or shrug over it if you're not comfortable with your arms being out. [I say this because I don't like wearing skinny straps myself!]


----------



## Veelyn

I love Torrid, so I am going to suggest some more for you Nooch:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442186586&bmUID=1234282964292

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442194258&bmUID=1234283092862

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...104&LinkType=SiteAd&LinkLoc=32147&AdID=503628

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=353644&CategoryID=34104


----------



## greenpixie

sara_g said:


> Hey, not sure if this is the right place to post, but I thought you guys might be interested to know that apparently juicy track suits come in plus sizes now. Maybe I just didn't realize it since I'm not quite plus-sized (but I love coming to get outfit ideas from this thread anyway), but it seems like it's a new thing. Even if they existed before and I just didn't know, bloomies has them for 50% off sale prices (plus an extra 15% off with code 'esale' although I'm not sure if it stacks with the extra 50%).


 

I just found this out and I am SO EXCITED! I went to Nordies last night and got 2 tracksuits.   The best part - they were full price on Nordies website, but on sale in the store!  As far as I can tell this is new as of this fall/winter.


----------



## Veelyn

I havent posted in foreverrrrr!

Outfit today:
Torrid top
Deb white tank
Torrid jeans
Old Navy flops

Don't mind my belly


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn, you look great!!  I love that shirt.

It occured to me this morning that I used to dress for work, but since I changed my job I pretty much stopped bothering.  So since it has stopped snowing for the time being, I thought I'd make a little effort.  It never fails to surprise me how much better I feel when I spend that extra ten minutes to pick out something cute 

Dress and cardy both from Old Navy.  The dress was an absolute steal; I got it for 70% off with an extra 15% or something crazy, for $9 and change.  And the same old beaten-up ballet flats!!


----------



## nooch

So cute!  I always have a running cart full of sale items at ON


----------



## Veelyn

Uk2Me- Thanks! You look fab!

I LOVE Old Navy. Their clearance items are the shiz!


----------



## sajda

hi ladies!! been lurking in this thread for a while but still too nervous to post anything.  you ladies have some great style!  i am 5'11", a size 16, and i wear the hijab which makes dressing quite an adventure!  but i get great tips from this thread.

Veelyn, you look beautiful.  pregnant bellies are the best!

also, another site for really nice, well made plus-size dresses, try www.monifc.com. i bought the convertible dress last year and wore it through my second pregnancy and it has held up great.  i highly recommend that site.


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, Veelyn!

Sadja - Welcome!!


----------



## Veelyn

Sajda- Thank you! And welcome!


----------



## Samia

Vee, you are looking really cute especially with the preggo tummy!

Sajda, hello and welcome, what a coicidence I have just posted a thread today on hijab and fashion, I have very recently started wearing the hijab and am still in the process of making wardrobe changes, please feel to post here, we don't judge anyway, the girls here are great!


----------



## Samia

UK2ME, looking great girly, have you lost weight!!


----------



## sajda

masha'allah Samia, that's great!  a few fashion sites that i adore are www.caribmuslimah.wordpress.com and www.welovehijab.com (her old site, www.preciousmodesty.blogspot.com has some great posts too).

i am going to gather up the nerve to post soon. in the meantime, here's a verbal on what i'm rocking today:

bespoke 3/4 length wool houndstooth coat with funnel neck
new york and company straight leg denim trouser
black georgette hijab with rose embroidery
black peep toe heels


----------



## nooch

Welcome to the thread, sajda!  Yay for more of us tall ladies


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks Samia!!  Yes - I've lost about 20 pounds now.  40 or so to go.... LOL


----------



## Samia

UK2ME said:


> Thanks Samia!! Yes - I've lost about 20 pounds now. 40 or so to go.... LOL


 Thats great! I need some motivation too


----------



## UK2ME

My motivation is that I want to be able to shop in normal stores, grab anything off the rack, and have it look ok.  I don't want to have to shop in Lane Bryant, in Catherines, in the Womens department of Dress Barn.  I want to be able to walk into Forever 21 and buy stuff!!

Today, same cardy as Tuesday and a strappy vest from Old Navy, black cords from Kohls (which I'm really excited about, since they haven't fit for a year or so), and my raspberry LL Bean boots.


----------



## LarissaB

Veelyn, you look too cute!!! Nice to see you. You've been MIA.

UK, congrats on your weight loss.

Sajda, welcome. I can't wait to see your first post. No need to be nervous everyone here is extremely nice.


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, *LarissaB* 

Hey *Nooch* - how's the dress hunt going??


----------



## Samia

UK2ME, looking great!


----------



## nooch

UK2ME said:


> Hey *Nooch* - how's the dress hunt going??



On hold momentarily - I decided to stop being perpetually engaged & I'm getting married next month  and I have a super flowy, good-for-outside-wedding dress for that


----------



## UK2ME

Oh YAY!!!!!  Congratulations!!  

Looking forward to seeing the pics...


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Thanks darling!

UK2ME- I totally noticed that you lost weight! Congrats!!

Larissa- Thanks! All your outfits look great. Its been cold/rainy/snowy here lately so I've just been kind of 'blah' with things.


----------



## LarissaB

CONGRATS Nooch!!!!!!

Thank you, Veelyn.


----------



## gestapolollipop

nooch said:


> Okay ladies, I need help!  My mom is getting married in June & I need to start looking for something to wear now.  It's going to be a weekend brunch so I need something appropriate for that.  I'm afraid to post this in the main wardrobe forum because I don't want to hear "get down to a size 12 so you can shop in regular stores before June!" because it ain't happening - I'm a size 22 or 24 so the choices are limited.  Oh, and I never ever dress up so I'm not very good at it.
> 
> I'm 5'10 with a large but not giant chest, no hips or ass to speak of, and a big but not enormous belly.  Any advice would be much, much appreciated.



I would check out Igigi and http://www.kiyonna.com/ for sure. They have a lot of pretty dresses and I've found the quality to be great.


----------



## claireZk

^ OT, but Kiyonna has really gorgeous models!  Their clothes seem nice, too


----------



## UK2ME

I am in LOVE with this dress...

I just wish I had somewhere to wear it to!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^very pretty!  I love the black lace/black lining combo *UK2ME* 


Have you guys ever heard of www.bandlu.com 

Pretty inexpensive and there's some cute trendy stuff on there.  

I am in love with this top  http://www.bandlu.com/product.asp?item=emila


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> On hold momentarily - I decided to stop being perpetually engaged & I'm getting married next month  and I have a super flowy, good-for-outside-wedding dress for that


 
Congrats Nooch!

UK2ME, that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## hedger22

Gucci Lover : Thanks for the suggestion of that website, have you tried anything from them? Great prices and fashionable!!


----------



## claireZk

UK2ME said:


> I am in LOVE with this dress...
> 
> I just wish I had somewhere to wear it to!!



Oh wow!  That's beautiful! 
Does anyone know how their sizes run?


----------



## gucci lover

hedger22 said:


> Gucci Lover : Thanks for the suggestion of that website, have you tried anything from them? Great prices and fashionable!!


 
Hi *Hedger22*!  I haven't bought anything from there.  I just came across the site the other day and thought I would mention it here   Let us know if you get something!


----------



## ginag

claireZk said:


> Oh wow!  That's beautiful!
> Does anyone know how their sizes run?



In my experience, they tend to change from garment to garment. I have a purple dress and a top, and had to get 2 different sizes. 
Kiyonna's CS is really quite good; if you have a question about individual garment measurements, they may be able to help you.


----------



## krisluvspurses

gucci lover said:


> ^^very pretty!  I love the black lace/black lining combo *UK2ME*
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever heard of www.bandlu.com
> 
> Pretty inexpensive and there's some cute trendy stuff on there.
> 
> I am in love with this top  http://www.bandlu.com/product.asp?item=emila



Gucci, they do have really cute clothes!! I'm in love with that top!!! Just may need to buy me a couple of new outfits for when I go to NYC in April...


----------



## claireZk

ginag said:


> In my experience, they tend to change from garment to garment. I have a purple dress and a top, and had to get 2 different sizes.
> Kiyonna's CS is really quite good; if you have a question about individual garment measurements, they may be able to help you.


Thanks, I'm going to email them and ask!  That's how Torrid is, too.  I have stuff from there that's a 1 and fits perfectly, and other stuff in a 0 that's huge.  It's so annoying!


----------



## gucci lover

krisluvspurses said:


> Gucci, they do have really cute clothes!! I'm in love with that top!!! Just may need to buy me a couple of new outfits for when I go to NYC in April...


 
Yay!  Let us know what you get


----------



## UK2ME

So here's today:

Green cardy from Target
Red shell from Lane Bryant
Black cords from Kohls
Swarovski "Random" bangle (picture also attached - my DH bought this for me for Christmas  )

AND...  (here's the kicker...)

I bought myself some NEW black pointy ballet flats!!!


----------



## gucci lover

^you look great!  Love the red & green combo.  Where are your flats from?


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks!  Someone did tell me I looked like a Christmas tree today - I told them I didn't care!!

My flats are from Xhilaration at Target - they're only $15 ones.  I'm crazy hard on my shoes - particularly my ballet flats - so I don't see much point in spending $$$ on them.


----------



## gucci lover

^^Really?  I'll have to go check them out.  I'm bad on my shoes too.  I've been wearing the same black Tory Burch Reva flats for 2 years :shame:  My friend had on some faux snake skin ballet flats and they were so cute.  She told me she got them from Target


----------



## UK2ME

Hahaha - 2 years is nothing!  I still have shoes that I wore from my first year in high school: which means I've now had them for about 13 and a half years :shame:  They've been reheeled at least 4 times.

I get most of my shoes from Target, WalMart, and PayLess.  The only exceptions are my snow boots, which I get from LL Bean.  I would love to be the kind of girl who could live in CLs, but a) I live in Maine, where they'd be in my closet for 9 months of the year, and b) it would be a complete waste of money.


----------



## gucci lover

I know exactly what you mean about CL.  i don't think I would be able to walk in them   I've been wearing flats everyday, so it's hard to go back to high heels.  

Wow!  13 years... those are some good shoes


----------



## UK2ME

Thnking of shoes - this may be a silly question...

I don't tend to wear thin heels (ie. stiletto type), or particularly high heels (ie. anything over 2/2.5 inches).  Given that I'm 5'2 and a size 16, I feel that they make me look disproportionate and are not at all flattering.  Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## claireZk

I love today's look, UK!  You know what's funny?  I have all these various ballet flats that haven't held up well, but my favorite pair is Xhilaration brand from Target that I got 2 years ago.  I'm still wearing them and they look fine! 

I love kitten heels, and I'll wear up to 3" heels for special occasions, but anything over that is hard for me to walk in.  I find that super tall heels, like 4" are not flattering to my legs and ankles.  They give me cankles!  Are you really only 5'2, UK? You look sooooo much taller!


----------



## UK2ME

Aw, thanks Claire...  What I wouldn't give for another 4 or 5 inches though!!  

I'm glad it's not just me that finds that higher heels are unflattering   Although I also have horse-riders calves, which probably doesn't help!!  I was beginning to wonder whether I was just not looking at myself right; all the magazines talk about how high, thin heels make your legs look so much more "feminine".


----------



## gucci lover

I don't look good in high, high heels either.  Kitten heels work better if I must wear heels.  And I have cankles


----------



## sajda

i never show my legs in public (i'm muslim) so i am always in an ankle length skirt and/or long slacks/jeans.  i usually wear heels that are at least 3 inches and they look fine.  i work with a woman who is a size 16 and 4'11" and she wears high heels and i think she looks great in them.


----------



## Veelyn

UK- Love the green cardy and bangle!


----------



## nooch

I don't like high heels - not so much because I'm tall already but because I just feel all wobbly and unbalanced on tiny little heels 'cause I'm just all-over big.  Kitten heels for me if I am wearing heels.  Also, I broke my left ankle when I was 13 and it never really healed very well so I'm wary of doing anything to screw it up.


----------



## LarissaB

Hey UK, love the outfit.  I love color.  Also the Swarovski bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## domlee

You ladies all look terrific.  Have a great day!


----------



## UK2ME

Ladies, I think I may have some new favourite jeans.  They're "The Sweetheart" jeans from Old Navy, and they just fit so nicely!!  I'll post some pictures when I wear them.

I am so excited - I've been looking for a new pair of jeans for about a month with no success, and finally the nice lady at ON persuaded me to try a smaller size and BAM!  Yay!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Those are what I wore today, in the grayish wash!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Ladies, I think I may have some new favourite jeans.  They're "The Sweetheart" jeans from Old Navy, and they just fit so nicely!!  I'll post some pictures when I wear them.
> 
> I am so excited - I've been looking for a new pair of jeans for about a month with no success, and finally the nice lady at ON persuaded me to try a smaller size and BAM!  Yay!!



Not to be rude to your post at all love , just my opinion..

But I HATE the sweetheart jeans!! LOL I bought a pair in size 18 and after wearing them for a while they stretched out to no end! And they fall half way off the crack of my ass, which I hate. haha. I've been meaning to throw them on feebay.

But I would love to see a pic of you wearing them. Glad they worked out nicely for someone else!


----------



## claireZk

^ I have to buy Old Navy jeans so tight they're really uncomfortable at first (which I HATE), but they stretch out so bad they end up perfect within ~2 hours :blink: lol


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn said:


> Not to be rude to your post at all love , just my opinion..
> 
> But I HATE the sweetheart jeans!! LOL I bought a pair in size 18 and after wearing them for a while they stretched out to no end! And they fall half way off the crack of my ass, which I hate. haha. I've been meaning to throw them on feebay.
> 
> But I would love to see a pic of you wearing them. Glad they worked out nicely for someone else!


 
Not rude at all, Veelyn!!  Maybe I will find the same problem with them, but they are the first pair I tried that didn't have an extra 3 inches on each hip, were only a little tight in the waist (I know all jeans stretch a bit!), and weren't 4 inches too long.  I am such a funny shape that maybe they'll work out nicely 

It's too cold and miserable here today to post an outfit.  I just came home and changed into my nice, snuggly PJ's!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Well thats good! I actually love Old Navys clothes though. They have a very good variety and are reasonably priced.

And I know what you mean.. I am so damn sick of this cold weather!!!!


----------



## UK2ME

Yay - the snow stopped so I could wear cute shoes and my new jeans!!

T-shirt:  Old Navy
Cardigan:  Ann Taylor Loft
Jeans:  Old Navy "Sweetheart"
Boots:  PayLess


----------



## gucci lover

^^*UK2ME* - i like  - and you're melting away, tell me what you're doing!!!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks Gucci Lover!  Alas, I wish I could tell you that it was a magic pill, but it comes down to the good ol' method of diet and exercise  

I changed my gym, and started taking a yoga-pilates class once a week and "Boot Camp" once a week.  The yoga-lates I really enjoy, the boot camp not so much...  But it's worth it to be able to fit into some of my old clothes again - and of course to buy some nice new ones!


----------



## nooch

Those jeans look great on you!  And yeah, you are melting


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, Nooch :shame:

You now how it is when you look at yourself every day....  LOL


----------



## nooch

Yeah I can never tell but the other day I put on a hoodie I hadn't worn since september that barely zipped the last time I wore it and it was all of a sudden (well, I guess not all of a sudden) too big.  I think I look the same though - I think my fat is redistributing or something.


----------



## gucci lover

You're doing awesome!  Keep up the good work.  Congrats on all your success.  Have you changed your eating habits at all?  Soda is my weakness :shame:  Sad but true.  The yoga-pilates class sounds like fun, but i can't bend and stretch haha.  I need to dust off the treadmill that's been taking up space in the gargage.  



UK2ME said:


> Thanks Gucci Lover! Alas, I wish I could tell you that it was a magic pill, but it comes down to the good ol' method of diet and exercise
> 
> I changed my gym, and started taking a yoga-pilates class once a week and "Boot Camp" once a week. The yoga-lates I really enjoy, the boot camp not so much... But it's worth it to be able to fit into some of my old clothes again - and of course to buy some nice new ones!


----------



## gucci lover

Don't you just love when that happens   My friends that haven't seen me in a few months have commented that i've lost weight and im like, huh??? really?  where? LOL i just don't feel it.



nooch said:


> Yeah I can never tell but the other day I put on a hoodie I hadn't worn since september that barely zipped the last time I wore it and it was all of a sudden (well, I guess not all of a sudden) too big. I think I look the same though - I think my fat is redistributing or something.


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> You're doing awesome!  Keep up the good work.  Congrats on all your success.  Have you changed your eating habits at all?  Soda is my weakness :shame:  Sad but true.  The yoga-pilates class sounds like fun, but i can't bend and stretch haha.  I need to dust off the treadmill that's been taking up space in the gargage.



Have you ever tried Coke Zero? Its sooo good and 0 calories! I couldn't tell you the last time I had any other soda. 

Congrats to all you ladies losing some weight. Good for you guys! I will be on a major diet after I pop this kid out, lol!

And UK2Me- You look good!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks ladies!

I love Coke Zero, and also Sprite Zero.  They're better flavours IMO than just the regular diet versions.  Although I am partial to diet Mountain Dew...

My big thing has been portion control; it's not so much what I eat, but how much of it.  And I've started eating a salad most days for lunch, rather than a sub.


----------



## purly

galligator said:


> Salt & Pepper sweater with Houndstooth skirt (Over leggings & boots) & black gloves (Target).
> 
> Brr, driving to the library in the snow.



Love this look!


----------



## gucci lover

*Vee* & *UK* - I will have to check out Coke zero for sure!  Diet Dr. Pepper is really good too.


----------



## Samia

UK2ME looking  and cute boots.


----------



## Samia

Here is my outfit for today, sorry its in bits and no full length pic, don't have a full length mirror in the office, and by the time I reach home everyday I am exhausted and never remember to take a pic. Anyway, today I am wearing:

Black Tunic Top- Peacocks
Skiiny Jeans- Marks & Spencer
Scarf & Neckalce- Random
Shoes- MbMJ Flats
Bag- Botkier ( I forget the name!)


----------



## doulosforhim

Veelyn said:


> I havent posted in foreverrrrr!
> 
> Outfit today:
> Torrid top
> Deb white tank
> Torrid jeans
> Old Navy flops
> 
> Don't mind my belly


 
this is such a cute outfit!!


----------



## doulosforhim

this is such an awesome thread.
can't wait to post but have been working so much and all i wear to work are scrubs..lol
you all look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thank you!!

Welcome to the thread! Can't wait to see some of your posts!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Cute outfit! Love the necklace.


----------



## nooch

Samia I LOVE your necklace & your shoes


----------



## gucci lover

Samia said:


> Black Tunic Top- Peacocks
> Skiiny Jeans- Marks & Spencer
> Scarf & Neckalce- Random
> Shoes- MbMJ Flats
> Bag- Botkier ( I forget the name!)


 

So cute


----------



## gucci lover

Hello Ladies  I haven't been on the Lane Bryant site in a long time and thought I would peak my head in there. Well guess what? They are having their Right Fit jeans & slacks on sale right now for $29.99, normal retail around $49.50. 

This is online only and they are also offering the cash reward coupon that is immediately applied $25 off $75 - $50 off $150 - $75 off $225. 

The code is :: 050002733

There is also free shipping for orders over $75 

i ordered 4 of the Right Fit stretch bootcut jeans, 1 Right Fit Lafayette slacks, 2 clearance tops [$6.99 each]. My final total with discount applied and free shipping came out to be $123


Let us know if you get something 

*Veelyn* - they have alot of maternity items in the clearance section.  Everything is $6.99


----------



## Samia

^^ Thanks Gucci, great deal!!
And Thanks everyone for the sweet comments, however I believe I have sort of lost my fashion flair.


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> ^^ Thanks Gucci, great deal!!
> And Thanks everyone for the sweet comments, however I believe I have sort of lost my fashion flair.



You're still grieving, these things take time. It's totally acceptable and understandable, but we are here to tell you that you still look great!


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> Hello Ladies  I haven't been on the Lane Bryant site in a long time and thought I would peak my head in there. Well guess what? They are having their Right Fit jeans & slacks on sale right now for $29.99, normal retail around $49.50.
> 
> This is online only and they are also offering the cash reward coupon that is immediately applied $25 off $75 - $50 off $150 - $75 off $225.
> 
> The code is :: 050002733
> 
> There is also free shipping for orders over $75
> 
> i ordered 4 of the Right Fit stretch bootcut jeans, 1 Right Fit Lafayette slacks, 2 clearance tops [$6.99 each]. My final total with discount applied and free shipping came out to be $123
> 
> 
> Let us know if you get something
> 
> *Veelyn* - they have alot of maternity items in the clearance section.  Everything is $6.99



Thanks for the tip Gucci! I will go and take a look.

And dang girl, you got a lot! When are we going to get to see your outfits?!?!


----------



## Veelyn

I did not even know that LB carried maternity! Learn something new everyday.


----------



## gucci lover

YW Vee!  When i saw the maternity section, I automatically thought of you, I didn't know either!

I want to post pics but then I never have my camera handy.  Excuses, excuses, I know!  I have pics on Facebook though   If you any of you guys have one, let me know so we can be friends!


----------



## Samia

Thanks for the support Vee, I am not pushing myself, just trying to do stuff to keep myself busy, one minute free and I feel my head is going to explode with all the thoughts.
Anyway, went to help a friend shop today at the mall.
Mango Top and Skinny Jeans
Flats Aldo
Bag LV 
Scarf from Promod
Is this top better with normal jeans or skinny ones?


----------



## nooch

^^I like the other jeans much better, maybe it's 'cause I am not a fan of the skinny jeans at all on anyone but in that picture they look a bit long and baggy at the ankles whereas the other jeans just look perfect!


----------



## gucci lover

*Samia* - another cute outfit!  you pull off the skinny jeans girl   but if i had to choose one or the other, i would go with the boot cut jeans.  The boot cut jeans balance out your shirt and looks more porportioned since the bottom of the shirt and sleeves have a slight flair.  You always have the best tops, wish we had a mango U.S. here.


----------



## Samia

Thanks Guccilover, I love mango.
Today's outfit, weather is so weird here, dust storms all week and today rain!

Top & Cardigan- Mango
Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for Target
Shoes- Topshop flats
Bag- Coach
Scarf- Promod and a new pin


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Samia - I love those pants on you!

I am so over the weather here - I just fell down on my way to the car


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Where do you live? [If I can ask.]

Your first outfit- I think both look good, but the skinnies stand out to me.

2nd- Love the whole outfit and accessories!


----------



## Samia

Thanks girls!
Nooch thanks, I like the other jeans too!
I am sorry you fell UK2ME, the weather is weird these days, its cold again here today!
Veelyn, I live in the Middle East, Bahrain.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh cool. I had just realized I had no idea where you were located, and was just curious!


----------



## Samia

My outfit today:
Purple Plaid Shirt from Chadwick
Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for Target (cannot be seen here, Sorry)
Brown Sweater Vest
Madden Girl peep toe flats


----------



## Veelyn

^ I really like your purple plaid shirt!


----------



## Samia

Is anyone going to try the Alexander Mcqueen line for Target, I ordered a tank top and a shirt dress, normally the Go International sizes L/XL fit fine.
Also ordered a Thakoon top from the clearance section for $9.40


----------



## bedhead

^^^ I just ordered 10 items from the McQueen for Target collection. I am usually ok in an XL for tops and shirts in most of the Target lines, but I'm concerned about the skirt I ordered as I'm a size larger on the bottom than I am on the top. It's such a cute skirt and it's a pretty full style - I hope it fits.


----------



## Samia

^^ Wow 10 items! The two I ordered will not arrive till 2-6 weeks, please do share your pics and reviews if you get them early.
I really liked the skirt as well but I am heavier on the bottom too, so I didn't dare order, returing items internationally is a headache.


----------



## Veelyn

I was looking at the AMQ collection, a dress to be specific, and I just cant justify spending $80 for a dress because it is still from Target. You girls will have to let us know how you like them and maybe persuade us.


----------



## Dolce

Have you guys heard Forever 21 is launching a plus sized line called Faith 21 in May?


----------



## Veelyn

^ Really? That will be awesome. I love all their accessories, and their clothing is cute but I can never fit into it.


----------



## Anton

i'm a size 16/18/20 depending on the cut/size (most of my stuff is from Australia)
here are some of my outfits from my recent US trip....






 Dinner at Ago's LA: top/Bangle: Sportsgirl Australia Pants: Piper Australia Shoes: Target Australia





Dinner at The Penninsula Beverly Hills: Dress: Country Rd Australia Jacket: Liz Clairbourne (on SALE!!) Shoes: Target Australia





Dinner at Maestros Beverly Hills Jacket: Liz Clairbourne Top: Gap or Banana republic (cant remember) Pants: Piper Australia Shoes: Target Australia





Dinner at Il Sole LA Top Big is Beautiful Australia Pants: Piper Australia Shoes: Joanne Mercer Australia





Casual day out Top: Sussan Australia Jeans: Piper Australia Shoes: Target Australia





casual day out: same outfit as above Shoes: Tori Burch





 shopping day: Shoes and Jacket: Target Australia Jeans: Piper Australia Top: Sussan Australia


----------



## Anton

Casual day: Top Sussan Australia Jeans: Piper Australia Thongs: Havainas Belt: Hermes pallidium brushed hardware





casual day: sunnies: Armani Exchange Jacket: Gap Top: Sportscraft Australia Jeans: Piper ustralia Shoes: Target





Dinner at Spagos Beverly Hills Dress:Kiyonna online











drinks at Polo Lounge: Top: Basque Australia Scarf: Forever 21 Bag: Fendi Jeans: Rocawear US Shoes: Ferragamo


----------



## ginag

Anton, I love your outfits! Chic travelwear indeed! (if I may inquire, what did you wear on the flight? I'm always wondering what is 'proper' air attire)


----------



## Anton

I always go for comfort - no Victoria Beckham here
usually a tracksuit


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Anton!  I love that sparkly silver top


----------



## nooch

Oooh Anton, you are fabulous


----------



## nooch

Dolce said:


> Have you guys heard Forever 21 is launching a plus sized line called Faith 21 in May?



OMG YAY!  You have just made my day!  Honestly, I want to give you a big hug!  I hope it has the same styles they currently have - the world does not need more matronly plus size clothing!


----------



## Anton

nooch said:


> Oooh Anton, you are fabulous


 
 thanks
As long as the jelly arms are covered and nothing is to tight i'll wear anything!


----------



## gucci lover

*Anton* - i love it all.  so cute!  I want that silver top 

  plus size forever 21!  I can't wait... do you know if it will be online only or only certain stores?  They heard us calling ladies


----------



## Samia

Its great to hear about the Plus size line of Forever21, I fit into some of their normal L sizes.

Anton, you rock the skinny Jeans, I love this outfit:


----------



## Veelyn

Anton- Welcome, you look great!

Love that sparkly silver top, and your green and yellow coats!


----------



## nooch

!!!! I cannot properly convey my excitement - having no ass and carrying weight in my stomach makes it hard to find jeans as I am sure some of you know but I just took a chance on two pairs of jeans from torrid (big chance as they were final sale, lol) and they fit!  The models wearing them had no asses either so I figured I'd give them a shot and they fit!  Yess!  Sizes might be limited 'cause it's clearance but here they are if anyone wants to see - http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442192381&bmUID=1236363965664
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442190139&bmUID=1236363965668

I'm so happy!  This totally more than makes up for the Old Navy jeans I had to return 'cause of the giant Jeans Penis it gave me!


----------



## Veelyn

^ NICE! Those are both cute. I cant take risks on buying clearance jean items from Torrid, cuz I'm shaped so funny, most of the time they don't fit. Glad you got lucky!!


----------



## Veelyn

Outfit for today

Top- Torrid
White tank- Target
Jeans- Target
Flip flops- Wal-Mart
Necklace- Forever 21?

I love these jeans.. They're almost like the "boyfriend" look, with the loose baggy-ness. So comfy and long enough.


----------



## gucci lover

*nooch* - those jeans are really cute!  I can totally relate with your excitement.  Jeans are so hard to find and when you find the perfect one, it's like a dream come true!  I love the pocket stitching too!


*Veelyn* - you look so cute pregnant!  I can't even tell...  you look great and i love the outift.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks Gucci! You can tell when I'm sideways, haha!


----------



## claireZk

Awww Vee, I love your cute lil baby bump!


----------



## Samia

Vee, love the red on you and that baby bump CUTE!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks ladies!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Hmmm, mango carries plus size clothings? Mango over my country dont carry any thing like more than size 12.


----------



## Samia

^^ Yes, mango has a plus size line. Also their sizes are generous. Almost all the clothes I own are from Mango.


----------



## Veelyn

Wheres the outfits ladies?!


----------



## nooch

I never wear anything but jeans and tees!  Maybe I will post myself in the new jeans though 

I did get some new bras today, although I don't think that counts for the forum   Lane Bryant smooth demi push up


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Samia said:


> ^^ Yes, mango has a plus size line. Also their sizes are generous. Almost all the clothes I own are from Mango.


 
oh, do they have it online? Or just store?


----------



## UK2ME

Veelyn said:


> Wheres the outfits ladies?!


 
I was tempted to post a pic in my PJ's today; they're cute, but not that cute


----------



## Veelyn

^ Haha


----------



## Sternchen

nooch said:


> I never wear anything but jeans and tees!  Maybe I will post myself in the new jeans though
> 
> I did get some new bras today, although I don't think that counts for the forum   Lane Bryant smooth demi push up



Love love love LB bras!!  ...except for the ones that are super low cut and only have a string between each cup.  Either my boobs are too floppy or it's just not funktional, but my boobs always seem to slide out of there!


----------



## Sternchen

Mango Germany doesn't carry plus size either!


----------



## Veelyn

I want to try that new Playtex bra with no boob spillage over the sides.. LOL!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

^^^Me too!!  Everytime I see their commercial I say I want it and then I forget to go get it!! ush:


----------



## gucci lover

^^haha me three !  i've been wearing this brand from dillards but i think it's time for me to retire them :shame:


----------



## bedhead

It's finally nice enough out to wear something other than jeans and snow boots! (Still wearing boots, though.)







Calvin Klein dress w/Ann Demeulemeester boots  and Balenciaga bag. Also wearing a Hayden-Harnett bracelet - I love their bracelets because they all fit around my wrists without pinching like some other brands.


----------



## bedhead

Oh, also, to follow up on the Alexander McQueen for Target stuff we were talking about a few pages back, I got most of my items today. (The trench and gray jacket are still on their way.) I ordered everything in XL, except the one number-sized thing I got, the skirt, which I ordered in the biggest size, 15. I am a 14-16 on top and a 16-18 on the bottom, so I wasn't hopeful about the skirt, especially after reading the other threads about how some of the items ran small.

All of the knit items fit fine, but fitted - the cardigan is a little snug around my stomach, but not so snug that it looks bad. It's just not as loose as I usually wear things. The mesh top, blue mesh sweater dress, and t-shirts fit in the XL. The items that did not fit are the sleeveless button-front shirt, which wouldn't even come close to buttoning, and the skirt, which I didn't even try on because it was that obvious that it was way too small. (In fact, I'm giving both of them to my friend who is a size 10-12, that's how small they run.) I think some of the girls in the other thread are saying it's in juniors sizing, which I would agree with for the woven items, but not the knits, which are truer to size and may run a little big. The scarf, of course, fits perfectly. 

I cannot wait to get the trench because the rumor is that it runs big, and I have been wanting a black trench for spring. I hope the gray jacket fits too, because it is very cute, but if not I will just return it.


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Today's outfit... Well well, I'm from South East Asia and it's HOT 365 days... thus the shorts. Haha.






Old navy's boyfriend jacket in black
Dorothy Perkins grey blouse
Old navy's shorts


----------



## gucci lover

^^so cute!!  I love OLD NAVY


----------



## Samia

inlovewithvuitt said:


> oh, do they have it online? Or just store?


I have never shopped online, but I do remember seeing them online too!


----------



## Samia

bedhead said:


> Oh, also, to follow up on the Alexander McQueen for Target stuff we were talking about a few pages back, I got most of my items today. (The trench and gray jacket are still on their way.) I ordered everything in XL, except the one number-sized thing I got, the skirt, which I ordered in the biggest size, 15. I am a 14-16 on top and a 16-18 on the bottom, so I wasn't hopeful about the skirt, especially after reading the other threads about how some of the items ran small.
> 
> All of the knit items fit fine, but fitted - the cardigan is a little snug around my stomach, but not so snug that it looks bad. It's just not as loose as I usually wear things. The mesh top, blue mesh sweater dress, and t-shirts fit in the XL. The items that did not fit are the sleeveless button-front shirt, which wouldn't even come close to buttoning, and the skirt, which I didn't even try on because it was that obvious that it was way too small. (In fact, I'm giving both of them to my friend who is a size 10-12, that's how small they run.) I think some of the girls in the other thread are saying it's in juniors sizing, which I would agree with for the woven items, but not the knits, which are truer to size and may run a little big. The scarf, of course, fits perfectly.
> 
> I cannot wait to get the trench because the rumor is that it runs big, and I have been wanting a black trench for spring. I hope the gray jacket fits too, because it is very cute, but if not I will just return it.


 
Thanks for the reviews, both my orders got cancelled at Target!


----------



## Samia

Bedhead, I like your dress 
inlovewithvuitt, nice shorts


----------



## sinniebunnie

wow i just found this thread! ive flipped through the first 5 pages and the last 8.

i am bottom heavy, my waist is pretty much the same as my hips and i can not find jeans! ive been wearing stretchy yogo style pants lately. my main issue with jeans is that it cuts into me and i get a huge muffin top!! i've tried jeans from torrid and the cuts do not agree with me. when i find jeans or pants that fit my waist, the thighs are huge. (hope that makes sense) 

well anyways i came across some maternity jeans with a stretchy waist band (band is about 4 inches) and they are perfect! it tucks in the muffin and allows me to wear jeans again. the brand is paris blue sz 13. i hope this can maybe help someone with the same situation as me. i will post pictures when i get my camera back.


----------



## Gerry

Ever try Chico's jeans? I love how they fit.Also, Not Your Daughter"s Jeans fit great,too. Go try them on!!


----------



## RaquelleBelle

sinniebunnie said:


> wow i just found this thread! ive flipped through the first 5 pages and the last 8.
> 
> i am bottom heavy, *my waist is pretty much the same as my hips* and i can not find jeans! ive been wearing stretchy yogo style pants lately. *my main issue with jeans is that it cuts into me and i get a huge muffin top*!! i've tried jeans from torrid and the cuts do not agree with me. *when i find jeans or pants that fit my waist, the thighs are huge*. (hope that makes sense)
> 
> well anyways i came across some maternity jeans with a stretchy waist band (band is about 4 inches) and they are perfect! it tucks in the muffin and allows me to wear jeans again. the brand is paris blue sz 13. i hope this can maybe help someone with the same situation as me. i will post pictures when i get my camera back.


 
I have the same issue!  Though I thought that makes us top heavy?  B/c finding jeans that fit our waists means too much room in the thigh (and butt for me as well).  Which makes me an apple shape, atleast.

I'm glad you found something though!  No one will be able to tell they're maternity jeans, so as long as they're comfy, woo hoo!

Jeans that tend to work for me are ones with a lot of stretch, so they can 'give' wear they need to (in my case my waistline), jeans that are on the thin side, or jeans that in general have wider waistbands. As a matter of fact, I don't think I own any jeans that are 100% cotton.  They all have atleast some degree of spandex or something in them.


----------



## Veelyn

inlovewithvuitt said:


> Today's outfit... Well well, I'm from South East Asia and it's HOT 365 days... thus the shorts. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old navy's boyfriend jacket in black
> Dorothy Perkins grey blouse
> Old navy's shorts



Cute outfit. I would wear something like this.


----------



## sinniebunnie

RaquelleBelle said:


> I have the same issue!  Though I thought that makes us top heavy?  B/c finding jeans that fit our waists means too much room in the thigh (and butt for me as well).  Which makes me an apple shape, atleast.
> 
> I'm glad you found something though!  No one will be able to tell they're maternity jeans, so as long as they're comfy, woo hoo!
> 
> Jeans that tend to work for me are ones with a lot of stretch, so they can 'give' wear they need to (in my case my waistline), jeans that are on the thin side, or jeans that in general have wider waistbands. As a matter of fact, I don't think I own any jeans that are 100% cotton.  They all have atleast some degree of spandex or something in them.



Well i guess we can be MIDDLE heavy.. top heavy is more like huge knockers, kinda like a cone shape. I am a pear shape.. I have huge hips/waist and thick thighs.. oh plus that layer above the butt hehe.. and the top of my ribs show so i am a bit bony under my bra line.. wow i feel so odd now 

Spandex jeans? what brand are those? Oh i know what you mean now. 100% cotton ones are a bit solid arent they? i never owned a pair like that. all mine have to be stretchy so they can mold to my odd body shape. I just havent been able to find a pair that can tuck in the bottom layer of my snowman figure (top- knockers, middle- belly, bottom- muffin) without leaving a muffin top and can accommodate my buttness. I guess i am between a 13/15 jr and torrids 16 with the waist of a torrid 18.. i think i may stick with my maternity and stretchy pants! that or buy a sewing machine and make my own jeans..


----------



## claireZk

inlovewithvuitt said:


> Today's outfit... Well well, I'm from South East Asia and it's HOT 365 days... thus the shorts. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old navy's boyfriend jacket in black
> Dorothy Perkins grey blouse
> Old navy's shorts


Very cute!


----------



## gucci lover

Ok here it goes  Saturday's outfit. On my way out to drop my son off at a birthday party. 
The quality of the pics are horrible, the lighting in my house is so bad :shame:








scarf cardigan from Macy's clearance rack
black camisole from Lane Bryant
3 year old boot cut jeans from torrid
bal part-time '08 ruby GSH and black '07 GGH
Tory Burch black Reva flats and Nine West pointy flats

i wound up at the casino so i decided to bring my "lucky" britt tote instead
and i wore the TB flats. The gucci didn't bring me so much luck afterall


----------



## claireZk

^ Very chic, and your son is a cutie.  Oh, and I'm wearing a gray cardigan just like that right now


----------



## gucci lover

^^Aww thanks Claire!  I'm really really really shy so thank you so much for your kind words.  It took a lot of courage for me to post.  Where did you get your grey one at?  I would like to have one in that color too ush:  I'm a sucker for the same thing in different colors.


----------



## UK2ME

gucci lover, you look great!  Completely unrelated to the thread, but I love your hair 

sinniebunnie, if you can get yourself to a Lane Bryant, I strongly recommend you try their Right Fit jeans in the yellow fit.  You may find they're just the fit you've been having trouble finding.

I would post a pic, but a) I'm just running out to my yogalates class and b) I'm really boring today!  Black cords, black flats, white mid-sleeve (not short, but not 3/4) button-down.


----------



## claireZk

gucci lover said:


> ^^Aww thanks Claire!  I'm really really really shy so thank you so much for your kind words.  It took a lot of courage for me to post.  Where did you get your grey one at?  I would like to have one in that color too ush:  I'm a sucker for the same thing in different colors.


You are very welcome! 
I got my cardigan on sale @ Nordstrom for $20. They had plain gray ones, and ones with stripes.


----------



## gucci lover

UK2ME said:


> gucci lover, you look great! Completely unrelated to the thread, but I love your hair
> 
> sinniebunnie, if you can get yourself to a Lane Bryant, I strongly recommend you try their Right Fit jeans in the yellow fit. You may find they're just the fit you've been having trouble finding.
> 
> I would post a pic, but a) I'm just running out to my yogalates class and b) I'm really boring today! Black cords, black flats, white mid-sleeve (not short, but not 3/4) button-down.


 
thank you so much *UK *and I agree, LB right fit jeans rock!  I wear the *red *fit in bootcut 




claireZk said:


> You are very welcome!
> I got my cardigan on sale @ Nordstrom for $20. They had plain gray ones, and ones with stripes.


 
Love Nordstroms   they have some really pretty spring/easter dresses on their website.  I haven't been to one in awhile but I will check online to see if the cardigan is available.


----------



## Samia

Guccilover you look great! Love your cardigan and the Bals are gorgeous.

I have never found a great pair of jeans in my life!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I'm wear a size 14-16, and am very much hourglass shaped. Small waist, but large bust and bottom. I swear by Levi's Perfectly Slimming Jeans. They fit me so perfectly, there is no gaping in the back, and they are so affordable. They fit my bottom, hips, and thighs. I was getting tired of having to have jeans tailored to my body.

Love everyone's outfits here. Lots of inspiration for the Spring!


----------



## Veelyn

Gucci- Love the outfit! Its so cute! And the Bal is tdf 

How old is your son?! He's a cutie, he must get his looks from you


----------



## nooch

gucci lover, you look great


----------



## gucci lover

*samia*, *nooch*, *veelyn*  

*Veelyn* - my son will be 13 at the end of this month   he looks just like hubby


----------



## Anton

dinner on sunday
top: piper pants: sportscraft shoes: peep toe bracelets: hermes & swarovski earrings: tiffany's


----------



## gucci lover

*Anton *- i like your top and pants!  Very cute!


----------



## chessmont

I have a thick waist, and like others have said, if I fit to my waist (or even a mide-rise), the legs are huge - I have had some success with Junior's cut jeans (some of them go into bigger sizes, not just itty-bitty).  In Jrs, it seems it is a straighter cut, and the legs are not wide when the waist fits.  Good luck in your searches for perfect jeans!  When I find them, I buy as many as I can afford


----------



## Samia

*Anton* love the white pants, you wear them well, I am too afraid to try white pants with the big butt I have 
Just recieved a Thakoon for Target top and a Alexander Mcqueen for target Tee, love both. Will post pics soon


----------



## Veelyn

Anton said:


> dinner on sunday
> top: piper pants: sportscraft shoes: peep toe bracelets: hermes & swarovski earrings: tiffany's



Lookin good, love the white pants!


----------



## UK2ME

Anton, I wish I was brave enough to wear white pants!!  My biggest concern is my complete inabillity to keep anything pale clean.

So, the snow is finally melting (yay!), which means I'm mostly out of my winter boots (also yay!).

Today -
Cardigan, LL Bean
Tee, Old Navy
Trousers, Walmart (I love hand-me-downs )
Ballet Flats, Target

I also took a picture of the shirt without the cardy, because I love the shape of it.  Excuse the fact I'd already changed into my PJ bottoms when I took it


----------



## Veelyn

^ I love the color of that shirt.


----------



## Veelyn

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/alltherage/2009/03/forever-21-to-l.html

Cant wait for this.


----------



## clb1968

My local Fashion Bug is having a spring preview show next Sat 4/4 and they have asked for local women to model the new spring fashions. So my sister and I and my niece are all going to do it. We get 40% off anything that we buy that day.
I have picked out my two outfits to model, one is casual bluejean capris and this shirt 






and then the work style





and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figure some little black ballet shoes with the purple outfit and then maybe some white keds for the casual outfit.


I will post some pics of the day next week.


I also just noticed from looking at their website that they have 40% off online today on
most of the spring fashions and then the same 40% in stores and online Sat and Sun. I saw a lot of really cute things in the store yesterday.


----------



## gucci lover

^^that's awesome!  can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Veelyn

Those are cute CLB!


----------



## Samia

CLB, cute outfits and its awesome that you are modelling! 
Looking cute UK!


----------



## Samia

Veelyn, if I am not mistaken I have seen the white shirt in the Bahrain stores, but didn't pay much attention to it as nothing of the plus size line was advertised.


----------



## Sternchen

Here's my outfit from yesterday...taken with my cell phone cam

Black Trousers from H&M
Blank spaghetti tank top from Lane Bryant
Green short cardigan from Old Navy



This is my first time posting an outfit here


----------



## Samia

Hi Sternchen, nice to see you here.
Looking good, I love that green shade!


----------



## bedhead

Hi Sternchen, very cute outfit! I love Old Navy cardigans.

I finally went somewhere that merited something more than jeans and a tshirt, so:






Lafayette 148 New York tweed jacket
Banana Republic crewneck sweater
Lauren by Ralph Lauren cotton twill pants 
Tod's heels (so comfy!)
Proenza Schouler PS1 python bag


----------



## .jourdyn.

*bedhead: *I'm really liking that tweed jacket!


----------



## nooch

Sternchen, I love that cardi - rock the green!  Bedhead, I love your jacket!  

Everyone looks so fab!


----------



## gucci lover

*sternchen* - i  OLD NAVY and that green cardigan is so cute!

*bedhead *- i love the jacket with the long sleeve top underneath. very chic!


----------



## Samia

Bedhead, you look very chic!
Sternchen, you inspired me to wear a similar green color top today.


----------



## Samia

Sorry for the crappy pic, today's outfit- casual work day

Top & cardigan- Mango
Jeans- can't remember
Shoes- DV by Dolce Vita


----------



## Samia

Check this:
Design your own jeans at myshape.com
design your own jeans


----------



## Veelyn

Sternchen said:


> Here's my outfit from yesterday...taken with my cell phone cam
> 
> Black Trousers from H&M
> Blank spaghetti tank top from Lane Bryant
> Green short cardigan from Old Navy
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time posting an outfit here



Hey Mel! Glad to see ya here. You look great after just having a baby! Love that shade of green.


----------



## Veelyn

bedhead said:


> Hi Sternchen, very cute outfit! I love Old Navy cardigans.
> 
> I finally went somewhere that merited something more than jeans and a tshirt, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lafayette 148 New York tweed jacket
> Banana Republic crewneck sweater
> Lauren by Ralph Lauren cotton twill pants
> Tod's heels (so comfy!)
> Proenza Schouler PS1 python bag



So cute! Love the jacket


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, today's outfit- casual work day
> 
> Top & cardigan- Mango
> Jeans- can't remember
> Shoes- DV by Dolce Vita



Samia, you're looking great! Have you lost weight? Love the color of the top and those shoes


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey girls!  I'm still around lurking...just started back to work again so at some point I'll post some outfit pics!  Glad to see things are picking up since spring is upon us!  Very cute outfits girls.

Samia... you look great... and I second that... looks like you have lost weight!!!

Molly


----------



## ambicion6

Veelyn said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/alltherage/2009/03/forever-21-to-l.html
> 
> Cant wait for this.



Oh me too!!! i love some of their cute clothes, but I got DD's and nothing there ever fits!


----------



## gucci lover

Samia said:


>


 
Love this


----------



## Samia

Thanks Vee, Mollinski and gucci lover. 
No, I did not lose any weight, actually have put on some, I guess its just the top!
Another outfit later today went out shopping with all four of my sisters.

Shirt Top- Mango
Skinny jeans- Marks & Spencer
Bag- Balenciaga First
Shoes- Nine West gladiators
Scarf- promod


----------



## Veelyn

Well you're lookin good Samia! Love the Bal and those shoes are so cute.


----------



## nooch

Samia I was going to ask if you were shrinking too - shrinking or not you look fabulous!  I always love your Mango


----------



## clb1968

I love the outfits, Samia, Bedhead and Sternchen.

Ok , did the fashion show today,
not the greatest pics, my 8 yr old daughter took them






and 







I got the purple top and pants and the blue pesant style shirt , not the capris, the pair I wore were a little to big, I have some that I already own that work better.
I also picked up a black shirt with small flowers all over and black capris and the cutest little black ballet flats, they also come in pewter, so I may get a second pair in that color. I picked up a couple of extra things for my daughter and after the 40% off, my total was $108 , they have lay a way at Fashion Bug, so I put it on layaway and will get it out in a few days. I did not want to spend all my cash.


----------



## MissIndependent

My first flash in this thred, im 174, 82kilos and a size 14/16 UK size.


Dinner-party last night:

_Hairpiece from Lulu Lucky
Cardigan from H&M
Dress from H&M
Lepard flats from Primark
Casio digital watch
Bracelet from Iris J























_


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^you look great! Love the flats!


----------



## MissIndependent

Thanks


----------



## nooch

clb I looooove the purple top - looks great on you!  I definitely need to check out Fashion Bug more often!

MissIndependent I love your dress & shoes!  Looking awesome


----------



## Anton

MissIndependent said:


> _Hairpiece from Lulu Lucky_
> _Cardigan from H&M_
> _Dress from H&M_
> _Lepard flats from Primark_
> _Casio digital watch_
> _Bracelet from Iris J_
> __
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
great combo - love the headband!!!!


----------



## Anton

went to a kids party on the weekend at a local farm (hence the yellow sticker on my top)




top & bangle: sportsgirl
jeans: piper @ myer
shoes: target
headband: miss shop @ myer
bag: fendi spy


----------



## Samia

Great outfits girls! Missindependent, love the whole look.

Here is me yesterday (recycling my wardrobe)

Top and Cardigan- Mango
Belt- No name
Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for target
Shoes- Sam by Sam Edelman






(excuse the messy hair, had just removed my hijab)


----------



## Samia

^^ Sorry for the huge pic.


----------



## clb1968

Nice outfit, Samia


----------



## ambicion6

I haven't worn this out yet, but I was trying out my new jeans that I got from Ann Taylor for $19 down from $79!!!! whooooo!

Shirt - H&M
Jeans - Ann Taylor
BR Belt
Ballet Flats from Bandolino

Though now that I see the pics, my boobs look ginormous, I think I  might pair the shirt with this really cute black H&M vest that I got the other day to draw away from the girls.   Or maybe I just need to wear a bra that is not so padded but then I get the headlights problem... (the one I have on is from VS)


----------



## gucci lover

*clb* - what a cute model you are and you're so lucky to have gotten the 40% off!

*anton* - that's a great pic of you.  I love your skinny jeans, i wish i could wear them but im so short 

*samia *- you always have the best sweaters/cardigan!  I really like how you paired it off with a silver belt 

*ambicion* - $19!  What a steal and the jeans look great on you.  Wow, you're so tall~ LUCKY!


i'm really lovin' all the pics ladies   Keep them coming!!  I'll try my best to capture what i have on as well, it's pretty much standard right now.  Jeans, tee, and boyfriend cardigan.  I'm thinking about buying the maxi dresses from Old Navy, they look so comfy.  Anyone buy them yet?


----------



## Veelyn

clb1968 said:


> I love the outfits, Samia, Bedhead and Sternchen.
> 
> Ok , did the fashion show today,
> not the greatest pics, my 8 yr old daughter took them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the purple top and pants and the blue pesant style shirt , not the capris, the pair I wore were a little to big, I have some that I already own that work better.
> I also picked up a black shirt with small flowers all over and black capris and the cutest little black ballet flats, they also come in pewter, so I may get a second pair in that color. I picked up a couple of extra things for my daughter and after the 40% off, my total was $108 , they have lay a way at Fashion Bug, so I put it on layaway and will get it out in a few days. I did not want to spend all my cash.



Lookin good!


----------



## Veelyn

MissIndependent said:


> My first flash in this thred, im 174, 82kilos and a size 14/16 UK size.
> 
> 
> Dinner-party last night:
> 
> _Hairpiece from Lulu Lucky
> Cardigan from H&M
> Dress from H&M
> Lepard flats from Primark
> Casio digital watch
> Bracelet from Iris J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Love the whole outfit!! Especially the shoes and cardi!


----------



## Veelyn

Anton said:


> went to a kids party on the weekend at a local farm (hence the yellow sticker on my top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top & bangle: sportsgirl
> jeans: piper @ myer
> shoes: target
> headband: miss shop @ myer
> bag: fendi spy



Loveee the spy!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Great outfits girls! Missindependent, love the whole look.
> 
> Here is me yesterday (recycling my wardrobe)
> 
> Top and Cardigan- Mango
> Belt- No name
> Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for target
> Shoes- Sam by Sam Edelman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the messy hair, had just removed my hijab)



Love the cardigan and the belt! Goes great with the outfit.


----------



## Veelyn

ambicion6 said:


> I haven't worn this out yet, but I was trying out my new jeans that I got from Ann Taylor for $19 down from $79!!!! whooooo!
> 
> Shirt - H&M
> Jeans - Ann Taylor
> BR Belt
> Ballet Flats from Bandolino
> 
> Though now that I see the pics, my boobs look ginormous, I think I  might pair the shirt with this really cute black H&M vest that I got the other day to draw away from the girls.   Or maybe I just need to wear a bra that is not so padded but then I get the *headlights problem*... (the one I have on is from VS)



You're gorgeous! The outfit looks great. I would NOT consider you plus size! 

& I ALWAYS wear padded bra's for exactly that reason, haha!


----------



## ambicion6

gucci lover - lol I think its the angle of the photo that makes me look like a giant.  hahaha. i'm 5'6, 170# 

Veelyn - aw thats so nice of you to say. I'm plus size on the top and borderline on the bottom (size 12/14) but I love all my curves!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Well I think you look great...We should all embrace our curves


----------



## UK2ME

Looking great, everyone!!

I've been away on vacation, but now I'm back and the snow's >this< close to all being melted, life's lookin' up!  Alas, the vacation has not improved my "mad skilz" with the camera 

Today -
Dress, Goodwill for $4.50  
Cardy, Old Navy
Flats, Target


----------



## nooch

Super cute!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Looking great, everyone!!
> 
> I've been away on vacation, but now I'm back and the snow's >this< close to all being melted, life's lookin' up!  Alas, the vacation has not improved my "mad skilz" with the camera
> 
> Today -
> Dress, Goodwill for $4.50
> Cardy, Old Navy
> Flats, Target



You look fabulous! And you lucky girl, I love that dress. I'm NEVER able to find something that good at the goodwill.


----------



## nooch

^^ Me neither!  All I ever find is completely heinous christmas sweaters   And they are all acrylic so I can't even recycle the yarn!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, ladies!

I am pretty lucky with Goodwill; I also have a couple of affluent communities nearby, so there's some good pickings to be had from time to time!!  I'm also reluctant to spend a bunch of money on clothes whilst I'm losing weight, so it works out well all round.


----------



## clb1968

I do better at my local Trift Town, I have found some really great buys. 
They very the prices more than the local GW, there all the jeans(no matter what conditon)are say 6.97, same with other clothes.

Cute dress


----------



## Veelyn

I had on a cute outfit today and yesterday, and forgot my camera at home!! Grr


----------



## Veelyn

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&vid=1&pid=633991&scid=633991022

I wore this dress yesterday. SO freakin comfy!!


----------



## renie

Veelyn said:


> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&vid=1&pid=633991&scid=633991022
> 
> I wore this dress yesterday. SO freakin comfy!!



that is so cute!!


----------



## UK2ME

I love that dress, Veelyn!


----------



## MissIndependent

Went shopping with my sister today 


Top, dress and tights from H&M
Flats and trench from Primark
And my East-West Bays


----------



## Alyana

killer trench. I LOVE


----------



## MissIndependent

Alyana said:


> killer trench. I LOVE



Thank you. Its so cheep and pretty with lots of bows


----------



## Alyana

Its so beautiful i think i might be mildly obsessed with it. I want it!!!


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great!
I love the Trench too MissIndependent!
UK2ME, i see you are doing great!


----------



## Sternchen

I was looking through a catalog yesterday and I came across this "shirt" (that's what they said it is in the catalog).  It's for plus sized women, and it seems like here in Germany they like to cover up their bigger girls with as much fabric and long layers as possible.

I honestly think that I could wear this thing as a dress.

This is the shirt:







and here it is on the model:






What do we think?


----------



## Samia

^^ Cute! Would also look nice with leggings or even skinny jeans, but like you said can be worn as a dress too.


----------



## Not addicted

Sternchen said:


> I was looking through a catalog yesterday and I came across this "shirt" (that's what they said it is in the catalog).  It's for plus sized women, and it seems like here in Germany they like to cover up their bigger girls with as much fabric and long layers as possible.
> 
> I honestly think that I could wear this thing as a dress.
> 
> This is the shirt:
> 
> image01.otto.de/pool/format_sheego1/2447767.jpg
> 
> and here it is on the model:
> 
> image01.otto.de/pool/format_sheego1/2447766.jpg
> 
> What do we think?


Definitely wear it as a dress! I like the thought of tights like the model is wearing. I know that the designer mannequins are 5'11, but catalog models might be about 5'9"  It would so cute, too, with a little t-shirt underneath, so  I hope you get it!


----------



## Not addicted

Veelyn said:


> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&vid=1&pid=633991&scid=633991022
> 
> I wore this dress yesterday. SO freakin comfy!!



I saw that online! How was it in the bust area? It looked a little low-cut (small  in the picture

Thx!


----------



## Not addicted

Hello, All!
I am hoping you can be of help in choosing a dress for my daughter's wedding.
It's pretty posh, in Santa Fe, in August. I'm 5'9" 210lb and wear size 18 or 1 x, but am really big in the bust. (40G/H?) I have blonde hair (just past shoulders), green eyes, and can get a suntan. \

I bought this dress and it looks wonderful (will need a few nips in for fit), but it's more for a rehearsal dinner or bridal shower.  
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3011264...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6019131&P=1

I've looked on Eluxury and Net a Porter--they have beautiful things in small sizes.

You, of all people, will understand that clingy won't work.  Any ideas, ladies?

Thx in advance!


----------



## Sternchen

Not addicted said:


> Definitely wear it as a dress! I like the thought of tights like the model is wearing. I know that the designer mannequins are 5'11, but catalog models might be about 5'9"  It would so cute, too, with a little t-shirt underneath, so  I hope you get it!



Yeah, and I'm around 5'7" so it will probably hit just around the knee area for me...which is perfect because I don't like to show my cottage cheese thighs too much!


----------



## UK2ME

Happy Easter, ladies!!

Thanks, Samia!  I now weigh less than my driving license says I do for the first time since I got the darn thing!!  (Next stop - getting down to the weight my state ID says I am ush: )

MissIndependent, I just want to join the chorus and say OMG _FABULOUS_ trench!

Sternchen, I think that top would be really cute as a dress, or over some cropped length leggings/footless tights with some flat for casual wear.

Not Addicted, I have no help for you finding a grown-up dress to wear to a wedding, but the link you posted is beautiful!  If you buy it, we definitely needs pictures!


----------



## chessmont

Not addicted said:


> Hello, All!
> I am hoping you can be of help in choosing a dress for my daughter's wedding.
> It's pretty posh, in Santa Fe, in August. I'm 5'9" 210lb and wear size 18 or 1 x, but am really big in the bust. (40G/H?) I have blonde hair (just past shoulders), green eyes, and can get a suntan. \
> 
> I bought this dress and it looks wonderful (will need a few nips in for fit), but it's more for a rehearsal dinner or bridal shower.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3011264...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6019131&P=1
> 
> I've looked on Eluxury and Net a Porter--they have beautiful things in small sizes.
> 
> You, of all people, will understand that clingy won't work.  Any ideas, ladies?
> 
> Thx in advance!



-It is gorgeous!  With a large bust, the v-neck will be better than a higher neck; the straps are wide enough fir a good bra, the waist is high, which will be flattering, and the rest floats away from the body.  I bet it will give you some nice curves w/o being tight!

I've been watching too much Stacy and ******* - "What Not to Wear", LOL.  It looks like something they would recommend.

If there will be A/C indoors, you might find a pretty stole/shawl of sheer solid color to use around your shoulders if needed.


----------



## MickMick

Not addicted said:


> Hello, All!
> I am hoping you can be of help in choosing a dress for my daughter's wedding.
> It's pretty posh, in Santa Fe, in August. I'm 5'9" 210lb and wear size 18 or 1 x, but am really big in the bust. (40G/H?) I have blonde hair (just past shoulders), green eyes, and can get a suntan. \
> 
> I bought this dress and it looks wonderful (will need a few nips in for fit), but it's more for a rehearsal dinner or bridal shower.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3011264...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6019131&P=1
> 
> I've looked on Eluxury and Net a Porter--they have beautiful things in small sizes.
> 
> You, of all people, will understand that clingy won't work. Any ideas, ladies?
> 
> Thx in advance!


 
If it is a posh wedding...I wouldn't recommend that dress for the Mother of the Bride.

Keep your mind open.  While I don't think that clingy looks good on anyone, but I do think that the best looking clothing is "fitted".  I like to make sure that my foundational garments are sized appropriately.  That makes such a difference.

Nordies

I know that these shutter pleated dresses are a little overdone, but I will say that they are universally attractive.  I think it would be very flattering for your body shape (tall, blonde and buxom)...Plus the color would be very flattering. 
content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/13/_5782433.jpg

I tried this dress on and it was very flattering.
content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/15/_5804455.jpg

Bloomingdales
Tadashi - I don't know what they do to these gowns, but I have never tried on one that wasn't flattering
images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/6/optimized/943296_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg 

Saks
images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/535/1404/0453514043719/0453514043719R__ASTL_300x400.jpg 

BTW - I am tall also - 5'10".  I used to be a G/H - the miracles of surgery...So, I have an idea of what works.


----------



## backstageAntics

Hello ladies, newbie plus-sized girl here.  I've been quietly lurking in this forum trying to pick up hints and ideas, and I just HAD to post my Easter outfit.   

Marks and Spencer silk top
Skirt from the thrift store. 
Kenneth Cole boots
Scarf, don't remember
and my vintage Enid Collins purse from eBay which was only $20, such a deal!

In hindsight, I think I should have picked the scarf OR the purse, not both, but they're both so much fun and have those "peacock" colors in them and I was feeling very festive and Easter-y!  The weather's been awful here, so I went for the boots instead of anything more springlike because I just didn't want to be cold!


----------



## Alyana

that color looks great on you! Very easter!!


----------



## Samia

MickMick said:


> If it is a posh wedding...I wouldn't recommend that dress for the Mother of the Bride.
> 
> Keep your mind open. While I don't think that clingy looks good on anyone, but I do think that the best looking clothing is "fitted". I like to make sure that my foundational garments are sized appropriately. That makes such a difference.
> 
> Nordies
> 
> I know that these shutter pleated dresses are a little overdone, but I will say that they are universally attractive. I think it would be very flattering for your body shape (tall, blonde and buxom)...Plus the color would be very flattering.
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/13/_5782433.jpg
> 
> I tried this dress on and it was very flattering.
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/15/_5804455.jpg
> 
> Bloomingdales
> Tadashi - I don't know what they do to these gowns, but I have never tried on one that wasn't flattering
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/6/optimized/943296_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> Saks
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/535/1404/0453514043719/0453514043719R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> BTW - I am tall also - 5'10". I used to be a G/H - the miracles of surgery...So, I have an idea of what works.


 
Great choices, I personally love this one:


----------



## Not addicted

MickMick said:


> If it is a posh wedding...I wouldn't recommend that dress for the Mother of the Bride.
> 
> Keep your mind open.  While I don't think that clingy looks good on anyone, but I do think that the best looking clothing is "fitted".  I like to make sure that my foundational garments are sized appropriately.  That makes such a difference.
> 
> Nordies
> 
> I know that these shutter pleated dresses are a little overdone, but I will say that they are universally attractive.  I think it would be very flattering for your body shape (tall, blonde and buxom)...Plus the color would be very flattering.
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/13/_5782433.jpg
> 
> I tried this dress on and it was very flattering.
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/15/_5804455.jpg
> 
> Bloomingdales
> Tadashi - I don't know what they do to these gowns, but I have never tried on one that wasn't flattering
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/6/optimized/943296_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> Saks
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/535/1404/0453514043719/0453514043719R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> BTW - I am tall also - 5'10".  I used to be a G/H - the miracles of surgery...So, I have an idea of what works.



THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!! Thanks to all of you who gave suggestions!  Here's my new game plan!

1. Keep my mind open! Try some things that might work, instead of excluding them out of hand.
2. Consider a full-length gown? Bridesmaids are wearing knee-length.
3. Check weather reports. Find out about air-conditioning.
4. Buy foundation garments large enough to work their magic
5.. Look into surgery!

Finally, Start the shopping!!

I just want to thank you so much for personally reaching out and putting up the links. You made my day!


----------



## MickMick

^^I think you should consider a full-length gown if the occasion especially for an evening wedding.  Honestly, if I were a bride, I would definitely want my mother to bring the drama.    Mother of the brides are like the second most looked at person at the wedding.  Um.  Even before the groom!  LOL

Good luck with your dress!  I am sure that you will find something fab!  

You are too funny.  Look into surgery.  lol


----------



## MickMick

Hey ladies!  I am going on a girls' weekend.  I know that we are going to a hot spot - Miami or Vegas or on a cruise.  I have NO clothes that are suitable for a nightclub or late night dinners.  I have the basics - jeans, slacks, SHOES, etc.  I am in my mid thirties and totally clueless.  Any ideas?

I did buy this dress for dinner.  Not sure that it would be good for "the nightclub" scene.  I like stuff that sparkles. 

I also bought this blouse.  I figured that I could wear it with jeans or white slacks.


----------



## MickMick

Oops.  I forgot to attach a picture of the blouse!

ARGH!!!

Yellow Chiffon Blouse


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Renie and UK!

NotAddicted- I got my dress one size bigger since I'm pregnant, and it was a little low cut, but I wore a tank under mine. It worked out perfectly!


----------



## Veelyn

Mick- Love that dress and yellow blouse


----------



## Veelyn

Sternchen said:


> I was looking through a catalog yesterday and I came across this "shirt" (that's what they said it is in the catalog).  It's for plus sized women, and it seems like here in Germany they like to cover up their bigger girls with as much fabric and long layers as possible.
> 
> I honestly think that I could wear this thing as a dress.
> 
> This is the shirt:
> 
> image01.otto.de/pool/format_sheego1/2447767.jpg
> 
> and here it is on the model:
> 
> image01.otto.de/pool/format_sheego1/2447766.jpg
> 
> What do we think?



I like it


----------



## Alva

backstageAntics said:


> Hello ladies, newbie plus-sized girl here. I've been quietly lurking in this forum trying to pick up hints and ideas, and I just HAD to post my Easter outfit.
> 
> Marks and Spencer silk top
> Skirt from the thrift store.
> Kenneth Cole boots
> Scarf, don't remember
> and my vintage Enid Collins purse from eBay which was only $20, such a deal!
> 
> In hindsight, I think I should have picked the scarf OR the purse, not both, but they're both so much fun and have those "peacock" colors in them and I was feeling very festive and Easter-y! The weather's been awful here, so I went for the boots instead of anything more springlike because I just didn't want to be cold!


 That purse its amazing!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## chessmont

backstageAntics said:


> Hello ladies, newbie plus-sized girl here.  I've been quietly lurking in this forum trying to pick up hints and ideas, and I just HAD to post my Easter outfit.
> 
> Marks and Spencer silk top
> Skirt from the thrift store.
> Kenneth Cole boots
> Scarf, don't remember
> and my vintage Enid Collins purse from eBay which was only $20, such a deal!
> 
> In hindsight, I think I should have picked the scarf OR the purse, not both, but they're both so much fun and have those "peacock" colors in them and I was feeling very festive and Easter-y!  The weather's been awful here, so I went for the boots instead of anything more springlike because I just didn't want to be cold!



-What a wonderful and creative mix of pattern - I love it!  No no, the purse and scarf are great, don't worry! 

Why can't I think of these kind of combinations?


----------



## Anton

my easter sunday outfit
top & pants: sussan
shoes: target


----------



## nooch

Anton, I see you have a LJ in your sig - you should check out the community fatshionista!  Lots and lots of fabulous plus size girls & their outfits!  I only read it once in awhile cause there are a ton of seriously *****y internet loons, but I do enjoy looking at the outfits!


----------



## Anton

will do nooch, thanks


----------



## Not addicted

MickMick said:


> ^^I think you should consider a full-length gown if the occasion especially for an evening wedding.  Honestly, if I were a bride, I would definitely want my mother to bring the drama.    Mother of the brides are like the second most looked at person at the wedding.  Um.  Even before the groom!  LOL
> 
> Good luck with your dress!  I am sure that you will find something fab!
> You are too funny.  Look into surgery.  lol



I see the logic here. I know I've always checked out the MOB and the MOG--of course, they always seemed so old to me! LOL  The groom has recently outgrown his regular, Armani tux, so he's thinking he'll have a suit made...?
(The couple are both singers, but he also has a day job. =)

It's a 5pm wedding with reception going until 10:30-11pm. A longer dress might be the most comfortable. "Bring the drama" is funny!  Hunny, if you only knew. There could be enough drama at this thing to light up that lil town. Not that I'd have anything to do wit it.


----------



## Not addicted

Anton said:


> my easter sunday outfit
> top & pants: sussan
> shoes: target



Cute! and skinny!


----------



## Not addicted

MickMick said:


> Oops.  I forgot to attach a picture of the blouse!
> 
> ARGH!!!
> 
> Yellow Chiffon Blouse




That blouse is tdf!


----------



## UK2ME

Looking great, Anton!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on yesterday, when I went on a date


----------



## Sternchen

Cute top!!!!

Hey Vee,  I know I sent you a PM earlier but I forgot to ask if you could maybe take measurements of your dress....so I know approx what size I should order?  :shame:


----------



## Veelyn

^ Sure. Ill do that when I get home!


----------



## Veelyn

Anton said:


> my easter sunday outfit
> top & pants: sussan
> shoes: target



LOVE this outfit! Such a great color!


----------



## Veelyn

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on yesterday, when I went on a date



I like that shirt/dress!


----------



## MissIndependent

^ Its a summer-dress


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

MickMick said:


> Hey ladies! I am going on a girls' weekend. I know that we are going to a hot spot - Miami or Vegas or on a cruise. I have NO clothes that are suitable for a nightclub or late night dinners. I have the basics - jeans, slacks, SHOES, etc. I am in my mid thirties and totally clueless. Any ideas?
> 
> I did buy this dress for dinner. Not sure that it would be good for "the nightclub" scene. I like stuff that sparkles.
> 
> I also bought this blouse. I figured that I could wear it with jeans or white slacks.


 

I LOVE that dress!!  And the blouse and I'm not even a fan of ruffles lol...


----------



## Luciernaja

wow, everyone looks so beautiful! and I am only half way through this post!!!

I love to see that there are other girls having the same issues as me! 

So where do you all find your fabulous clothes? I don't have a big budget, but I have big hopes! LOL!!!


----------



## nooch

Old Navy, Torrid, Target are my favorites.  And I get all my bras and underwear at Lane Bryant but only during sales!


----------



## .jourdyn.

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on yesterday, when I went on a date


 

Super cute!


----------



## claireZk

Everyone looks great as usual 



MissIndependent said:


> Had this on yesterday, when I went on a date



MissIndependent, I think we have almost exactly the same body type/size!  Your outfit is super cute & flattering.  I'm going see if I can put together something like it


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great! 
Luceirnaja, I am a fan of Target too, specially there go international lines.


----------



## Sternchen

Here was my outfit for yesterday:






Old Navy Tshirt
H&M Capri Pants
Brown Flip flops 

Very simple outfit...spent the day in the city and just wanted to be comfortable while walking around with the kiddies!


----------



## Impulser

Sternchen said:


> Here was my outfit for yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy Tshirt
> H&M Capri Pants
> Brown Flip flops
> 
> Very simple outfit...spent the day in the city and just wanted to be comfortable while walking around with the kiddies!


 

What cute T-Shirt. I love floral!!


----------



## Veelyn

Mel, that shirt is so cute.


----------



## Sternchen

I loooove the shirt!  But the one thing that bugs me about it is the stitching...it scratches my boobs on the inside!  heheh, it's not bad but just...a bit annoying 

Since I'm kinda blocking it with my arms in the picture here it is on the old navy website:





http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36746&vid=1&pid=633238&scid=633238032

And here are two others that I ordered:





http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36746&vid=1&pid=653732&scid=653732002

and





http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=14295&vid=1&pid=634315&scid=634315112

And of course this dress:


----------



## l_choice2001

nevermind the silly face and the messy hotel room lol

shirt torrid-"Its Hot Turn On The AC"
Shrug Torrid
Pants Plain Denim Flared Jeans


----------



## l_choice2001

nevermind the laugther lol just me getting ready to break dance in the parking lot

Rainbow hoddie top-old navy

Jeans-Lane Bryant


----------



## Luciernaja

Tonight my bf and I are going to a car show.  It's a surprise for him.  It is outside, but in the best part of town.  Too much walking for heels.  I want to look nice since we are going out for a special night, but also need to be comfy.  

What I had in mind:
Knee length Gap denim skirt
Semi-Sheer white eyelet top...the kind that is really big around the neck so it slouches off to the side at times
Powder pink cami
Brown jeweled flip-flops
Chocolate brown leather bag (no name...only $100 at local boutique...styled a lot like a Bbag)


----------



## nooch

Ladies!!!  Old Navy Plus can no longer be returned for free by mail.  I found that one out today when I got my big order and a couple of the tops were too short.  I could understand not allowing free returns if I could just go to the store and return it but if I can't return it to the store, I sure as hell am not going to pay to return it (and I couldn't keep the tops, they were WAY too short).  

But I called and I explained that if I wasn't allowed to bring it back to the store, I was not going to pay to return it but I certainly was returning it and they said that they would not charge me the $6 upon return.  So if you give them hell (luckily they gave me what I wanted before I launched into my "you-have-already-taken-away-my-ability-to-shop-in-a-store-because-I'm-fat-and-now-you're-charging-me-what-is-basically-a-tax" speech), they will let you return for free.


----------



## UK2ME

That's good to know, Nooch.  You give 'em hell!


----------



## Veelyn

nooch said:


> Ladies!!!  Old Navy Plus can no longer be returned for free by mail.  I found that one out today when I got my big order and a couple of the tops were too short.  I could understand not allowing free returns if I could just go to the store and return it but if I can't return it to the store, I sure as hell am not going to pay to return it (and I couldn't keep the tops, they were WAY too short).
> 
> But I called and I explained that if I wasn't allowed to bring it back to the store, I was not going to pay to return it but I certainly was returning it and they said that they would not charge me the $6 upon return.  So if you give them hell (luckily they gave me what I wanted before I launched into my "you-have-already-taken-away-my-ability-to-shop-in-a-store-because-I'm-fat-and-now-you're-charging-me-what-is-basically-a-tax" speech), they will let you return for free.



That pisses me off! So they make you pay for shipping AND return shipping if it doesn't fit, but yet don't carry plus sizes in the store so you can try it on!! Thats totally not fair and makes me double think any order _if _I make one in the future.


----------



## Veelyn

l_choice2001 said:


> View attachment 741736
> 
> 
> nevermind the silly face and the messy hotel room lol
> 
> shirt torrid-"Its Hot Turn On The AC"
> Shrug Torrid
> Pants Plain Denim Flared Jeans



Haha, love that shirt!


----------



## it.girl

First post in here! I'm totally embracing the 70 degree weather here. Sorry for the outfit being divided into 2 different pictures..I don't have a full-length mirror. 

Cardigan-Norma Kamali for Walmart
Shirt-Walmart
Shorts-Alloy
Shoes-Wet Seal


----------



## nooch

You look super cute!  Enjoy your nice weather


----------



## Veelyn

Itgirl- Cute outfit! Love the top and shoes!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I have a question for you girls! Has anyone tried one of the new juicy plus tracksuits? Im a size 8 in tops and a XL in the regular misses sizes (Im very curvy and I need that size for my boobs) Do the plus sizes run small? They seem to be more on sale and Im just wondering becuase if they do i might buy one in the small size. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alyana

I think the 1x is equal to a 14-16. Are you looking for the bottoms specifically? Cause then the 1x may be ok for you if you just want a little less of a snug fit.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Im looking for the hoodies, but thanks for the response!


----------



## Alyana

Oh ok! I honestly think that even though it says 1x is 14/16, if you wear a reg XL and its snug, then you should be ok getting a 1x. Juicy misses runs SO small. if it dosent im sure you can always return it  Good Luck!!


----------



## MissIndependent

From last night 

Jumpsuit and bolero from Only, and flats


----------



## clb1968

Veelyn said:


> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7323&vid=1&pid=633991&scid=633991022
> 
> I wore this dress yesterday. SO freakin comfy!!




Love the dress, I dont wear much red, so I might consider it in the blue with white flowers, it is cute and does look very comfortable.


----------



## clb1968

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you. Its so cheep and pretty with lots of bows



Very cute trench,looks great on you.


----------



## clb1968

Sternchen said:


> I was looking through a catalog yesterday and I came across this "shirt" (that's what they said it is in the catalog).  It's for plus sized women, and it seems like here in Germany they like to cover up their bigger girls with as much fabric and long layers as possible.
> 
> I honestly think that I could wear this thing as a dress.
> 
> This is the shirt:
> 
> image01.otto.de/pool/format_sheego1/2447767.jpg
> 
> and here it is on the model:
> 
> image01.otto.de/pool/format_sheego1/2447766.jpg
> 
> What do we think?




I too think it will look very cute as a dress.


----------



## clb1968

MickMick said:


> If it is a posh wedding...I wouldn't recommend that dress for the Mother of the Bride.
> 
> Keep your mind open.  While I don't think that clingy looks good on anyone, but I do think that the best looking clothing is "fitted".  I like to make sure that my foundational garments are sized appropriately.  That makes such a difference.
> 
> Nordies
> 
> I know that these shutter pleated dresses are a little overdone, but I will say that they are universally attractive.  I think it would be very flattering for your body shape (tall, blonde and buxom)...Plus the color would be very flattering.
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/13/_5782433.jpg
> 
> I tried this dress on and it was very flattering.
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/15/_5804455.jpg
> 
> Bloomingdales
> Tadashi - I don't know what they do to these gowns, but I have never tried on one that wasn't flattering
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/6/optimized/943296_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> Saks
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/535/1404/0453514043719/0453514043719R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> BTW - I am tall also - 5'10".  I used to be a G/H - the miracles of surgery...So, I have an idea of what works.




My girl Mick , those are some fabulous dresses, so great to see you here


----------



## clb1968

backstageAntics said:


> Hello ladies, newbie plus-sized girl here.  I've been quietly lurking in this forum trying to pick up hints and ideas, and I just HAD to post my Easter outfit.
> 
> Marks and Spencer silk top
> Skirt from the thrift store.
> Kenneth Cole boots
> Scarf, don't remember
> and my vintage Enid Collins purse from eBay which was only $20, such a deal!
> 
> In hindsight, I think I should have picked the scarf OR the purse, not both, but they're both so much fun and have those "peacock" colors in them and I was feeling very festive and Easter-y!  The weather's been awful here, so I went for the boots instead of anything more springlike because I just didn't want to be cold!



I love that color, it looks great on you.

I have a few different shirts and sweaters in the same color myself.


----------



## clb1968

MickMick said:


> Oops.  I forgot to attach a picture of the blouse!
> 
> ARGH!!!
> 
> Yellow Chiffon Blouse





Great blouse.


----------



## clb1968

Anton said:


> my easter sunday outfit
> top & pants: sussan
> shoes: target




The color looks good on you and the whole outfits makes you look very skinny!


----------



## clb1968

Sternchen said:


> I loooove the shirt!  But the one thing that bugs me about it is the stitching...it scratches my boobs on the inside!  heheh, it's not bad but just...a bit annoying
> 
> Since I'm kinda blocking it with my arms in the picture here it is on the old navy website:
> 
> oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/633/633238/main/on633238-03p01v01.jpg
> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36746&vid=1&pid=633238&scid=633238032
> 
> And here are two others that I ordered:
> 
> oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/653/653732/main/on653732-00p01v01.jpg
> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36746&vid=1&pid=653732&scid=653732002
> 
> and
> 
> oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/634/634315/main/on634315-11p01v01.jpg
> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=14295&vid=1&pid=634315&scid=634315112
> 
> And of course this dress:
> 
> oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/633/633991/main/on633991-02p01v01.jpg




Lots of cute t-shirts.


----------



## Samia

missindependent said:


> from last night
> 
> jumpsuit and bolero from only, and flats


 
love it!


----------



## John flair

nice collection of outfits....


----------



## youngandbroke

Hey, ladies. I hope I'm asking this question in the right place but I've always wondered if Alloy's plus size clothing ran true to their size chart. Alloy just strikes me as having clothes that run small. I know it's a juniors plus, but I was just seeing if anyone purchases from there and if the clothing is really plus size. TIA!


----------



## Not addicted

clb1968 said:


> My girl Mick , those are some fabulous dresses, so great to see you here



I know! Isn't she sweet to me? I've been looking for Cruise or Club-wear for her but I'm not good at it!!

I love all your outfits, Girls! More than that, I appreciate your inspiration!


----------



## Not addicted

l_choice2001 said:


> View attachment 741736
> 
> 
> nevermind the silly face and the messy hotel room lol
> 
> shirt torrid-"Its Hot Turn On The AC"
> Shrug Torrid
> Pants Plain Denim Flared Jeans



Cute! I like the colors in the shirt picked up in the shruggie.
Love your face!


----------



## ayshaa

I've got quite inspired looking at you lovely ladies, I made my own plus fashion blog just to put ideas together for my outfits. I am a size 18 UK, I usually find it hard to find clothes where I currently live and I need to keep up with fashion since I am always working with those stylist at the shoot. Hoping someday I will make my own line. Meanwhile I will just keep updating my blog with ideas 

- Aysha


----------



## nooch

youngandbroke said:


> Hey, ladies. I hope I'm asking this question in the right place but I've always wondered if Alloy's plus size clothing ran true to their size chart. Alloy just strikes me as having clothes that run small. I know it's a juniors plus, but I was just seeing if anyone purchases from there and if the clothing is really plus size. TIA!



I have no idea, but I have always wondered that too!


----------



## Veelyn

clb1968 said:


> Love the dress, I dont wear much red, so I might consider it in the blue with white flowers, it is cute and does look very comfortable.



Its actually not red, but a very pretty coral-y peach color! I'm considering the others as well


----------



## Veelyn

youngandbroke said:


> Hey, ladies. I hope I'm asking this question in the right place but I've always wondered if Alloy's plus size clothing ran true to their size chart. Alloy just strikes me as having clothes that run small. I know it's a juniors plus, but I was just seeing if anyone purchases from there and if the clothing is really plus size. TIA!



I havent ordered any from there just because I'm pretty sure it will all run really small.


----------



## ayshaa

Did any of you lovely ladies bought anything from Torrid.com?
Is the clothing a good quality? I would like to know


----------



## natalie78

I've purchased a few things from Torrid.  I have mixed reviews.  I have had a denim jacket for a couple of years and wear it often in the winter.  It still looks like the day I got it.  On the flip side, I got a pair of shoes that barely held up through the second wear.


----------



## nooch

I love Torrid's clothes!  They hold up pretty well and are pretty true to size.


----------



## ayshaa

Thank you for the answers 

I'm just curious if there is *Evans* shop in the USA?
I think their stuff is fun to wear sometime


----------



## UK2ME

I haven't seen an Evans since I've been over here Ayshaa, but I think Lane Bryant is pretty similar if you're looking for another place to shop!


----------



## Not addicted

Hey, MickMick, 
Just saw this website:
http://www.monifc.com/index.php?osCsid=0cf2bba3bd2662a0ba5abc6f8767fc7f

They've got a cruise wear section and a final sale area.

I'm still looking for my MObride dress and keep you in mind, too!


----------



## ayshaa

Styling some plus size clothing for myself 
and wanted to share it with everyone. 
I hope you find it helpful too 


*Set 1*







*Top *from Evans Flower Trim Cami in Yellow
*Bottom* Belted Bootcut Jean from Evans
*Bag* is a Marc Jacobs Quilted Leather Tote
*Shoes* Yellow stud sandals from Evans
*Accessories* 3 Flower Wood Necklace from Evans
*Sunglasses* is a Dior metal buckle sunglasses 

*Set 2*






Tank top, jacket, jeans and shoes are from *Evans*
Designer handbag is *Tod's Provence Sacca Media*

*Set 3*






Beautiful clutch by *Valentino*
Shoes from *Nine West*
Dress is *Evans* Cobalt longline top
Jersy shrug from *Evans* as well.
Accessories from *Evans *

*Set 4*






Top and bottom from *Evans*
Beaded bracelets from *Evans* accessories
handbag is a *Kenneth Cole* in faux leather tote
Shoes from *Geox* 
(I got the same top and I am so in love with it, now looking for the bag!)
*
Set 5*






Handbag by *Tod's Easy Sacca Grande in Saffron*
Top and bottom from *Evans*
Shoes from *Evans

Set 6






*Top and crop Jeans from *Evans*
Designer handbag by *Kooba - Dale Belted Hobo* from Saks
Shoes from my favorite *Kenneth Cole* New York collection 
*
Set 7*






Black off shoulder dress is *Evans* 
Shoes are *Stuart Weitzman* Leather Sandal Boots
Clutch is a *Belen Echandia *Mottled Silver
Bracelet is a *Nine West* Electro Wrapped Cuff
Necklace is *Evans


*Most outfits used here are Evans since I can't find any other plus size
outfits where I am currently living but I am sure you ladies can find better deals where you live  
I am also so in love with Tod's and Kooba handbags I will definitely put those on my next shopping list lol


----------



## ayshaa

UK2ME said:


> I haven't seen an Evans since I've been over here Ayshaa, but I think Lane Bryant is pretty similar if you're looking for another place to shop!



Oh thank you for the link, I will be checking it out 



nooch said:


> I love Torrid's clothes!  They hold up pretty well and are pretty true to size.



I love their dresses so much and since everyone said the clothes are fine, then I should order few pieces from them!



natalie78 said:


> I've purchased a few things from Torrid. I have mixed reviews. I have had a denim jacket for a couple of years and wear it often in the winter. It still looks like the day I got it. On the flip side, I got a pair of shoes that barely held up through the second wear.



Oh I am sorry to hear your bad experience with the shoes 
But thank you for the heads up, I don't usually buy shoes online because I have no idea about the sizes, every shop seems to carry different sizes!


----------



## natalie78

ayshaa said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear your bad experience with the shoes
> But thank you for the heads up, I don't usually buy shoes online because I have no idea about the sizes, every shop seems to carry different sizes!


Thanks...it's really my own fault.  I am hell on my shoes and they never last long.


----------



## UK2ME

Natalie78, I am crazy hard on shoes too. It's one reason I'm reluctant to buy expensive shoes often; I just don't get the wear out of them to make it worth the investment 

Ayshaa, I love your outfit sets.  You're much more creative with mixing patterns and colours than I am.

Here's today - I apologise for the crappy picture, but I obviously wasn't in a good picture-taking mood today!  I did take a snap of my fabulous new shoes, though  I've gotta say, I'm pretty much in love with them!

Dress - Old Navy
Cardy - Target
Shoes - Nine West


----------



## ayshaa

UK2ME said:


> Ayshaa, I love your outfit sets.  You're much more creative with mixing patterns and colours than I am.
> 
> Here's today - I apologise for the crappy picture, but I obviously wasn't in a good picture-taking mood today!  I did take a snap of my fabulous new shoes, though  I've gotta say, I'm pretty much in love with them!
> 
> Dress - Old Navy
> Cardy - Target
> Shoes - Nine West



Beautiful shoes! 
I've been looking everywhere for yellow heels!
Your outfit looks nice too


----------



## Veelyn

UK2me- That outfit is FAB!! Love the shoes!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Veelyn

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442198198&bmUID=1241031344958

I just picked up these sandals from Torrid. They are super cute and comfy.


----------



## l_choice2001

any one know where i can get some cute flats in various colors in a size 11?? i havent had much luck online

tia  ladies


----------



## RaeBelle

Aldo has some really cute flats: (http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/women/shoes/flats) and they come in size 11


----------



## Veelyn

I_choice- TORRID!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

l_choice2001 said:


> any one know where i can get some cute flats in various colors in a size 11?? i havent had much luck online
> 
> tia  ladies



target, nine west stores and outlets, payless. I wear a size 11) I think cole haan makes size 11


----------



## pearlisthegurl

May 1st, forever 21's starting there plus size store! Im like a large there now but there dresses run small, im excited to see what they have!


----------



## nooch

I am going to have to check that out!  How do their tops run?


----------



## ambicion6

Forever on May 1st?? ohhh cant wait!


----------



## Samia

UK2Me, looking good!

I agree, I love aldo flats, very comfy, just bought these myself:
http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/women/shoes/flats/72846347-farincee/14


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> I am going to have to check that out! How do their tops run?


 
I hope they get everything here too, I can usually wear a L/XL in their normal line depending on the style.


----------



## l_choice2001

omg aldo shoes are SOOOOOOOOOOO cute wow you guys did a bad bad thing!!! lol

thanks so much ladies


----------



## Samia

:shame: Me Enabler :shame:


----------



## Samia

ayshaa said:


> Styling some plus size clothing for myself
> and wanted to share it with everyone.
> I hope you find it helpful too
> 
> 
> 
> *Set 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank top, jacket, jeans and shoes are from *Evans*
> Designer handbag is *Tod's Provence Sacca Media*
> 
> Hi Aysha, welcome to our little thread here, love this combo!
> So are you settled in Dubai, I love Dubai and miss it a lot.


----------



## ayshaa

Samia said:


> Hi Aysha, welcome to our little thread here, love this combo!
> So are you settled in Dubai, I love Dubai and miss it a lot.



Hi Samia! 
I am glad you liked this combo, its one of my favorite too!

I am settling in Dubai for sure!
I have been moved to many cities but I found myself here 
Have you visited here before? You should come again!


----------



## Samia

Aysha, I go to Dubai very often, have some family there.


----------



## UK2ME

I love Aldo shoes too - but then I love many, many shoes!

Yesterday:
Skirt & tank, Lane Bryant
Cardy, Old Navy
Shoes, PayLess

Note the really attractive towel-on-head look 

Today:
Crops, WalMart
Top, Kohls
Cardy, Target
Flip Flops, Next


----------



## youngandbroke

nooch said:


> I am going to have to check that out!  How do their tops run?



Smaaaalllll. Atleast to me. Their current clothing is in junior's sizing and so will their plus size line. Lets put it this way a large's measurements are: bust= 37-38, waist= 29-30, hips= 39-40. So an extra large won't be far off that path but I am curious to see how their 1x and 2x will turn out. While I probably wont be able to fit into any zippered dresses or denim I'm excited to see what kind of stretchy cotton dresses and tops will be there.


----------



## zramilk

Hey guys, this is my first post here! 
This is what I wore yesterday on my pub crawl.. don't really know what I was thinking, nothing matches i look a mess but whatever hahaha

Glasses: Roberto Cavalli
Watch: Gucci
Bracelet: Etoupe Hermes Rivale w/ PHW
Hoodie: Juicy
Tank: HNM
Shorts/Tights: really don't remember
Flats: Prada
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Dont mind me asking but is that a regular juicy hoodie or the plus sized ones? JW.


----------



## zramilk

*Pearlisthegurl,* i'm not actually sure! Im pretty sure it's just the regular hoodie, I bought it in the shop in a size L, but it is still a bit small as you can tell 
*http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=95082*


----------



## Miss Aurora

I've been a long time lurker here, but thought I'd post an outfit today instead of just taking, taking, stalking!

I wore this to lunch with my boyfriend and his parents.






Oops forgot to say that the clothes are from Australian stores:

Dress: Big W 
Shrug: Myer
Shoes: Direct Shoe Warehouse
Necklace: Found the flower part years ago


----------



## zramilk

And, this is what I wore today! It was quite warm in London, and the sun, shockingly, decided to show! (please excuse the mess in my room! Im a university student, and I just moved back in a few days ago after easter, and tryign to unpack has been an absolute disaster!)






Top: A kurta that my mom bought me in Hong Kong, in an attempt to put more islamic/pakistani culture back in me 
Pants: White capris, bought theeeem a long time ago.. dont know where
Shoes: Gold flats from New Look
Bag: Chanel 2.55 calviar in tan
Watch: Gucci
Bracelet: Hermes, rivale
Necklace: Tiffanys Atlas Collection

AND, this is what i'm wearing tonight! (excuse the pose, I take my pics on photobooth on my mac, and i literally have to RUN from the computer, and it only gives me 3 seconds, and i was wearing 5 inch heels )





Dress:Zara
Bag: Versace
Shoes: Barratts


----------



## zramilk

*Miss Aurora* I love the red with the black and white, very chic!!!!
this was my first time posting too, but i only really lurked for a day before i loved the atmostphere, and everyone's comments on eachother 
very nice thread


----------



## Miss Aurora

Zramilk your outfits are great. The last one is amazing and really (sorry dont' mean this to sound sexualising) shows off your toned legs!

I love your handbags too. I don't have near enough and I'm hoping to extend my range by a few at least over the next few months. I'm hoping this forum will point me in the right direction. (I need shoes too, but there's no way I can wear those heels like yours!!)


----------



## ayshaa

So glad you ladies added new pictures, I find myself coming back to this thread requlary!
*
Miss Aurora: *I love your dress! I went checking Big W website and they do carry nice plus size coats that I loved but wish they had a online shop!

*Zramilk:* You know your chic girl! Love it


----------



## ilovechanel2

Miss Aurora said:


> I've been a long time lurker here, but thought I'd post an outfit today instead of just taking, taking, stalking!
> 
> I wore this to lunch with my boyfriend and his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops forgot to say that the clothes are from Australian stores:
> 
> Dress: Big W
> Shrug: Myer
> Shoes: Direct Shoe Warehouse
> Necklace: Found the flower part years ago


 
You look beautiful Miss Aurora.  I am in Australia too. I posted my outfit once only, too much efford for me  Hopefully I ll do it more in the future.
I love this thread!


----------



## Veelyn

zramilk- I wanna see that Birkin! hehe. Love all your bags! You look HOT in that last dress!

Miss- Love the black and white with the red!


----------



## Veelyn

Faith 21 is available now! I cant wait to order from it..


----------



## nooch

I checked out the size chart online and apparently their 2X is a size 15/16, so no go for me.  The stuff is cute as hell though, I will live vicariously through you all until I can get into a 16


----------



## zramilk

Thanks *Ayshaa* and *Miss Aurora *  and naw, toned? not yet, but hopefully my legs will be soon! i decided that today i will try and go back on an exercise regimen and actually start to lose some of that flab and tone up! hehe yeah, this forum, and the main purseblog website is what really helped me out with my bags, and from there i really knew what i wanted, where to get it and etc 

and *Veelyn*, i would LOVE to wear my birkin, but my mom and I both thought tht it might not be the smartest Idea to bring it with my to University, because most students here are on student loans that would belike less then half of the cost of the birkin, so for now, its still back in Hong Kong! But she's going to deliver it to me before i go on my little eurotrip in summer  and hopefully by then i'll be able to get a new one aswell... hopefully


----------



## Miss Aurora

ayshaa said:


> So glad you ladies added new pictures, I find myself coming back to this thread requlary!
> 
> *Miss Aurora: *I love your dress! I went checking Big W website and they do carry nice plus size coats that I loved but wish they had a online shop!
> 
> *Zramilk:* You know your chic girl! Love it


 
Big W is pretty cheap. They're a little below the quality of Target, maybe more like Kmart, though I find you get some things that surprise you, like that dress that are better than both those places. 

If you're after an online store from Australia to look at you could try Citychic.com.au they do overseas deliveries. DreamDiva.com.au is another that delievers to the US, Canada, the UK and New Zealand.

I'm more jealous of those from places like the States that can purchase from so many more stores than I can .. and we can't get delivery to Australia *sniff*. Though, my purse probably thanks me for that!


----------



## Miss Aurora

ilovechanel2 said:


> You look beautiful Miss Aurora.  I am in Australia too. I posted my outfit once only, too much efford for me  Hopefully I ll do it more in the future.
> I love this thread!


 
Aww thanks. This was a very lucky find in Big W. I was trying on a shirt and found it hanging outside the change room. I looked around the store to see if their was a bigger one (sometimes they still fit okay on the top but give me more length). It was the only one in the whole store. I figure someone had bought and returned and I just happened to get lucky!

I hope you do post more. It would be great to see some other outfits from places I know and can shop at!


----------



## UK2ME

Yay - new people!!  Welcome, Miss Aurora and Zramilk.  Looking forward to seeing more pictures!

Veelyn, how's your pregnant self doing?  Haven't seen a picture from you in a while... 

I just checked out the Faith 21 stuff, and I can't say I'm terribly impressed.  It looks like bigger versions of their small clothes to me, and I think the point of buying from a plus-sized store should be better tailoring to fit the curvier body, not just "more fabric".  Ah well. <shrug>


----------



## zramilk

Hey Gals 
This is what I'm wearing today to do some quick sunday shopping! Maybe i'll have some interesting outfits to show you when I return!







Dress: somewhere in Singapore
Shoes: Dorothy Perkins 4inch heels
Bag: Gucci!

p.s. ignore the brastraps! didnt notice them till afterwards


----------



## nooch

zramilk, I am in love with your style


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Yay - new people!!  Welcome, Miss Aurora and Zramilk.  Looking forward to seeing more pictures!
> 
> *Veelyn, how's your pregnant self doing?  Haven't seen a picture from you in a while...*
> 
> I just checked out the Faith 21 stuff, and I can't say I'm terribly impressed.  It looks like bigger versions of their small clothes to me, and I think the point of buying from a plus-sized store should be better tailoring to fit the curvier body, not just "more fabric".  Ah well. <shrug>



I'm around  Just enjoying everyone else's outfits.
My outfits lately have been kind of "blah".. as soon as I think one is worthy I'll post!


----------



## Veelyn

Ok I have some pictures I took to showcase my belly.. but I'll post some here 

Jacket- Walmart
Dress- TJ Maxx
[Old Navy red flip flops]





Shirt- Dots
Jeans- Maternity from Old Navy
Black Old Navy flip flops









Cardigan- Target
Necklace- Bakers
[Same Maternity jeans from ON]





Top & Jeans- Torrid


----------



## ambicion6

I was a little disappointed that the new Faith 21 plus size line from Forever 21 was just 2 pages of clothing.  nothing really caught my eye, except for one satiny black dress. I'm gonna wait and see if they add more choices.


----------



## claireZk

Everyone looks fantastic!  And Vee, your bump is sooooo cute!! 

I was a little disappointed w/ Faith21 too!  Not a lot of choices, that's for sure.  I want the red & white sundress the girl is wearing on the Faith mainpage.  Also, in the pic w/ the black pencil skirt, I thought it was like a secretary dress w/ a plaid top. I was a little disappointed that it was just a skirt & they don't even have the shirt for sale!

Anyway, I placed an order for some accessories & I'm getting these Faith21 lace tights/ leggings http://www.forever21.com/product.as..._name=faith_main&product_id=2061294489&Page=2
I'll let everyone know how they are... I think I would normally be a 1x in their clothes, but my legs arelong (and big) so I got them in 2x.  I'll report back on the sizing when I get them!


----------



## Samia

Welcome *Miss Aurora* and *zramilk,* you girls are looking good!
Vee, looking cute with the baby belly, I love the maxi dress.


----------



## Prada_Princess

v nice looks - I particularly like zramilk outfit


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks ladies!

I was disappointed with the choices in clothing too.. hopefully they will add more pieces soon.


----------



## gucci lover

Everyone looks FAB!!!!  I'm really liking what I see on Faith 21's site...  i may have to place an order soon


----------



## MarneeB

Miss Aurora said:


> I've been a long time lurker here, but thought I'd post an outfit today instead of just taking, taking, stalking!
> 
> I wore this to lunch with my boyfriend and his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops forgot to say that the clothes are from Australian stores:
> 
> Dress: Big W
> Shrug: Myer
> Shoes: Direct Shoe Warehouse
> Necklace: Found the flower part years ago


 
Pretty~and classy!


----------



## cjy

Miss Aurora said:


> I've been a long time lurker here, but thought I'd post an outfit today instead of just taking, taking, stalking!
> 
> I wore this to lunch with my boyfriend and his parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops forgot to say that the clothes are from Australian stores:
> 
> Dress: Big W
> Shrug: Myer
> Shoes: Direct Shoe Warehouse
> Necklace: Found the flower part years ago


 You look so pretty.


----------



## Miss Aurora

Wow, you girls are really sweet.

Thanks very much.

I actually keep a blog of my outfits so I could literally post here every day. Don't think I'll bore you with that though. I liked this outfit I did wear today though.

(Sorry, I've forgotten how I inserted the picture before???) What am I doing wrong?






Dress: Autograph
Shirt: Kmart
Jacket: City Chic (available online)
Belt: Autograph
Inner Necklace: Autograph
Outer Necklace: Diva
Tights: Size Wise (Kolotex)
Boots: Diana Ferrari (Myer)


----------



## Miss Aurora

zramilk said:


> Hey Gals
> This is what I'm wearing today to do some quick sunday shopping! Maybe i'll have some interesting outfits to show you when I return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: somewhere in Singapore
> Shoes: Dorothy Perkins 4inch heels
> Bag: Gucci!
> 
> p.s. ignore the brastraps! didnt notice them till afterwards


 
Love the colour of that bag and those shoes are amazing as well!


----------



## amytude

You guys are all looking fabulous!  Any suggestions for manufacturers or website for MAJOR suck you in swimsuits?  Most of the miraclesuits have a scoop back, which I can't do.  I have also bought from Land's End, but don't see anything this year.  I'm a size 14 in bathing suits, for the most part and a true apple shape.


----------



## PlushnCute

amytude said:


> You guys are all looking fabulous! Any suggestions for manufacturers or website for MAJOR suck you in swimsuits? Most of the miraclesuits have a scoop back, which I can't do. I have also bought from Land's End, but don't see anything this year. I'm a size 14 in bathing suits, for the most part and a true apple shape.


 

Try this website, they have a vast collection of flatter figuring bathing suits with customer reviews...

http://www.alwaysforme.com/viallsw.html


----------



## claireZk

I received my Forever/Faith 21 order today.  It's hard to tell, because F21's sizing is always all over the place, but the leggings I bought definitely do NOT run small.  They're actually really baggy on me.  So if anything, they run a little big.  I'll have to try some more stuff and see how it runs, though...


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks claireZk, that's good to know!


----------



## gucci lover

^^did you buy anything else *claireZ*? I'm wondering how the tops run.


----------



## claireZk

^ Nope, I was going to order a dress, but I changed my mind at the last minute.  All I got was the lace leggings, some earrings & hair accessories.  I'm going to try some dresses though, now that I know the stuff isn't crazy small!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on, when I went to the doctor today 

Leather bolero from Only
Black and white tunic from Vero Moda
Leggins from H&M
Flats unknowen
Gold Casio watch
Long Locked Purse from Mulberry


----------



## Veelyn

^ You have great style!


----------



## MissIndependent

Veelyn said:


> ^ You have great style!



Thanks for the sweet words


----------



## zramilk

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on, when I went to the doctor today
> 
> Leather bolero from Only
> Black and white tunic from Vero Moda
> Leggins from H&M
> Flats unknowen
> Gold Casio watch
> Long Locked Purse from Mulberry



I lvoe it! adorable look


----------



## PlushnCute

New dresses have arrived at Bandlu...

http://www.bandlu.com/cat.asp?page=9


----------



## nooch

Oooh, I'm totally in love with some of those.


----------



## gucci lover

the owl dress is so cute!!!


----------



## Veelyn

What is that website? I've never heard of it! They have some really cute stuff.


----------



## Mollinski76

Love your look!  Very stylish!



missindependent said:


> had this on, when i went to the doctor today
> 
> leather bolero from only
> black and white tunic from vero moda
> leggins from h&m
> flats unknowen
> gold casio watch
> long locked purse from mulberry


----------



## PlushnCute

Veelyn said:


> What is that website? I've never heard of it! They have some really cute stuff.


 

I discovered them about a year and half ago surfing the net. I have ordered one item from them...a beautiful turquoise dress. You have to look at the sizing chart because they switch up on some items. To me they run small.


----------



## claireZk

PlushnCute said:


> New dresses have arrived at Bandlu...
> 
> http://www.bandlu.com/cat.asp?page=9


They have really cute stuff 

Thanks for posting that link!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Going on a date tonight that includes sushi and the Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, MissIndependent!  Have a fabulous time; I miss the Eurovision's trashiness and political voting since I moved to the US


----------



## nooch

Have fun MissIndependent!  You look great


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Me and my boring Lane Bryant clothes made sassy with fun accessories! 
Bag - Furla Greta
Scarf - Bottega Veneta "Slogan" scarf
Scarf Ring - Hermès Perma Brass Mors


----------



## nooch

^^PBL you look fabulous!  Accessories are definitely the key to LB clothes 'cause they are so BLAH a lot of the time


----------



## cinnybuns

Hi ladies,

Newbie here, I've been lurking on the forum for a while now, and I just went through all 130 pages of this tread.  You guys are amazing in what you wear!  I'm truly inspired buy how you guys dress.  It makes me feel drab with my gap/br dress pants and most days a plain black t-shirt w/ cardigans.  But after seeing your outfits and how well you all are put together, it gives me hope I can dress cute too.  I'm a 26 yr old who dresses like i'm an old lady LOL .  

I guess i've always been in denial with all these stupid convential/fashion sizes I was destined to live in black teeshirts and dress pants.  It irks me even a size 14 runs small depending on the cut which makes me sad because i'm never sure if i'm gaining/loosing weight.

You girls rock!


----------



## nooch

Welcome to the thread cinnybuns   This thread really is awesome inspiration!


----------



## cinnybuns

Thanks nooch,

Here's a boring pic of me at a make-up artist convention today it was icky and humid inside.

Shirt: INC 
Jeans: Lucky Brand Jeans
Bag: RM FIG MAC


----------



## MissIndependent

Brunch and shopping with my mom


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking good!


----------



## CalamityJean

I ordered two dresses from the Faith21 line.  Both of them are super cute.  One is really short so I might have to wear leggings under it.  I will try to post pictures late today.


----------



## bedhead

What I wore to our "anniversary do-over" dinner the other night (on our anniversary, we rushed through dinner because we had to travel at 6am the next morning, so we treated ourselves to another anniversary dinner):






Top: Ann Taylor, skirt: Lauren by Ralph Lauren, shoes: Fluevog, clutch: B. Romanek (which I got for a steal at the Decades Two pop-up last weekend!), bracelet, H&M.

The top is a little bit sheer, but we were going to a dark restaurant so I didn't worry about it too much. I didn't realize how sheer it was the first time I wore it, which was to my rehearsal dinner for my wedding! Whoops!


----------



## bedhead

CalamityJean said:


> I ordered two dresses from the Faith21 line.  Both of them are super cute.  One is really short so I might have to wear leggings under it.  I will try to post pictures late today.



Please do post photos! I saw some cute things on the Faith 21 site but their sizing chart makes it seem like I wouldn't fit into anything of theirs.


----------



## gucci lover

lovely outfits ladies 


*calamityjean* - please let us know, i really want to order some stuff.  do they run small or tts?  Thanks so much!


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, bedhead!  I like the top a lot.

Saturday, shopping with my DH:
Cardigan, Ann Taylor
T-shirt, Old Navy
Jeans, Old Navy
Shoes, Naturalizer (yay for comfort!)

Today, for work:
Top, Target (I also ordered it in sky blue, which I'm excited about)
Trousers, Lane Bryant
Shoes, Tommy Hilfiger

I ironed approximately nine thousand, five hundred and twenty four items of clothing on Sunday, which was pretty exciting because I now have something different to wear to work!


----------



## gucci lover

^^Looking good!  Love the red cardi


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## Veelyn

bedhead said:


> What I wore to our "anniversary do-over" dinner the other night (on our anniversary, we rushed through dinner because we had to travel at 6am the next morning, so we treated ourselves to another anniversary dinner):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Ann Taylor, skirt: Lauren by Ralph Lauren, shoes: Fluevog, clutch: B. Romanek (which I got for a steal at the Decades Two pop-up last weekend!), bracelet, H&M.
> 
> The top is a little bit sheer, but we were going to a dark restaurant so I didn't worry about it too much. I didn't realize how sheer it was the first time I wore it, which was to my rehearsal dinner for my wedding! Whoops!



I love how you threw in the purple clutch to give a pop of color. Nice tats too


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> lovely outfits ladies
> 
> 
> *calamityjean - please let us know, i really want to order some stuff.  do they run small or tts?  Thanks so much!*



ITA. I saw some cute stuff, but didn't order bc I don't know how they run.


----------



## Veelyn

UK2me- Looking good. You need to bust out those hot yellow pumps again.


----------



## cinnybuns

Beautiful outfit ladies!


----------



## TygerKitty

PsychoBagLady said:


> Me and my boring Lane Bryant clothes made sassy with fun accessories!
> Bag - Furla Greta
> Scarf - Bottega Veneta "Slogan" scarf
> Scarf Ring - Hermès Perma Brass Mors


 
Oh my gosh this outfit is sooooooooooo classy!!!!  Love it!


----------



## TygerKitty

MissIndependent said:


> Brunch and shopping with my mom


 
This outfit looks so cute, you don't look plus sized at alllllllllllllll!  Not that there's anything wrong with bein plus sized... you just don't look it lol!  

Love the outfit!


----------



## MissIndependent

TygerKitty said:


> This outfit looks so cute, you don't look plus sized at alllllllllllllll!  Not that there's anything wrong with bein plus sized... you just don't look it lol!
> 
> Love the outfit!



Thank you so much 
I am a plus size, im a size 14/16 and 174 and around 78kilo


----------



## TygerKitty

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you so much
> I am a plus size, im a size 14/16 and 174 and around 78kilo


 
Well dang girl, you totally rock!  Stay fabulous!

I need to join this thread more often, it's been tooooooo long!  Plus, I need some inspiration for summer attire!


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks, Veelyn & Gucci Lover! And you know what, I did in fact bust out the yellow pumps today   (Even if you can't tell because I so need to figure out how to take better pictures...)

Cardigan, Walmart
Tank, Lane Bryant
Skirt, Target
Shoes, Nine West


----------



## MissIndependent

TygerKitty said:


> Well dang girl, you totally rock!  Stay fabulous!
> 
> I need to join this thread more often, it's been tooooooo long!  Plus, I need some inspiration for summer attire!



Thank you 


Im going on a date tonight, in this with black leggins to it!


----------



## nooch

Lovely again MI!  I  need to bring skirts back into my life


----------



## PurseAddict79

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Im going on a date tonight, in this with black leggins to it!


 

OMG that is the cutest skirt EVER. and so flattering! Love it!!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2me- Love the shoes of course, and all the colors in your outfit 

MI- Cute! I think the outfit looks great w/o leggings too!


----------



## Samia

Its been a while, went out with my sisters today:

Top- Topshop
Skinnies- Peacocks
Shoes- MbMJ flats
Bag- B Bag (First)
Necklace- Random


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Samia!  I love that top; I haven't seen one like it before.

MissI, that skirt is adorable.  Keep it hidden, or I may steal it!

Thanks, Veelyn - I wish I felt more comfortable in heels.  I forget how flattering they are.


----------



## MissIndependent

Thanks for all the sweet comments on the skirt


----------



## Gerry

Where do you girls have the best luck finding plus size leggings? I have a couple of black pairs from INC woman but they don't make that many colors. I just want a good fit and something in a light summer color.


----------



## nooch

Never bought leggings from them, but Torrid carries a lot.  Can't speak to how they fit though!


----------



## bedhead

Gerry said:


> Where do you girls have the best luck finding plus size leggings? I have a couple of black pairs from INC woman but they don't make that many colors. I just want a good fit and something in a light summer color.



Oddly enough, Old Navy's leggings are pretty decent. I got XXL from their regular line and they fit me (18-20). I also got some XXL from the Gap and they fit well too.

Some that suck: J.Jill - I got leggings from their plus sizes, a 2X, and they fit really weird. They were way too short in the rise, so I either felt like they were too far below my navel or they were getting acquainted with me a little too much. They were supposed to be ankle length but they hit mid-calf. Really odd.


----------



## PlushnCute

Hi ladies, I am new to this thread and I would like to join in. I don't take pictures everyday but when I can I will post my outfit! I hope I am posting these photos correctly, we shall see...

Shirt - Ashley Stewart
Sweater - Lane Bryant
Jeans - Torrid
Shoes - No name, got them from a discount store
Sunglasses - Chanel
Scarf - Adrienne Vittadini
Earrings _ I looooove them...Ralph Lauren


----------



## PlushnCute




----------



## UK2ME

Welcome, PlushnCute!  That is a really cute shirt.

Looking forward to seeing more outfits...


----------



## Chiki

hi there plussies... it's been a long time


----------



## bedhead

UK2ME, Samia, MissIndependent, PlushnCute, Chiki, looking good! I'm stealing outfit ideas, especially UK2ME's yellow heels. I love a nice pop of color. And love the skirt, MI! Very cute and flattering.

Today for shopping: 






Dress: J. Jill, cami: Banana Republic, leggings: Gap,  shoes: Maison Martin Margiela, bag: Proenza Schouler.

The dress is really loose and airy and comfy. I just feel like it could be a little more fitted under the bust so it would make me look less boxy. I may have to alter it a bit.


----------



## nooch

You all look great!  PlushnCute I am in love with your pink themed outfit


----------



## Samia

PlushnCute said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread and I would like to join in. I don't take pictures everyday but when I can I will post my outfit! I hope I am posting these photos correctly, we shall see...
> 
> Shirt - Ashley Stewart
> Sweater - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - Torrid
> Shoes - No name, got them from a discount store
> Sunglasses - Chanel
> Scarf - Adrienne Vittadini
> Earrings _ I looooove them...Ralph Lauren


 
Welcome! cute outfit, love the earings.
I cannot see the image in your second post.


----------



## Samia

Chiki said:


> hi there plussies... it's been a long time


 
Love all your outfits and you don't seem plus size to me.


----------



## Samia

bedhead said:


> uk2me, samia, missindependent, plushncute, chiki, looking good! I'm stealing outfit ideas, especially uk2me's yellow heels. I love a nice pop of color. And love the skirt, mi! Very cute and flattering.
> 
> Today for shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: J. Jill, cami: Banana republic, leggings: Gap, shoes: Maison martin margiela, bag: Proenza schouler.
> 
> The dress is really loose and airy and comfy. I just feel like it could be a little more fitted under the bust so it would make me look less boxy. I may have to alter it a bit.


 
cute!


----------



## Chiki

^^Thanks Samia! I'm a size 14 on blouses and sometimes 16 on pants


----------



## PlushnCute

Samia said:


> Welcome! cute outfit, love the earings.
> I cannot see the image in your second post.


 

Oh it's nothing. The second posts was my second attempt at posting the same pics.


----------



## gucci lover

*chiki* - you look FAB!  Love the gucci sunnies 

*bedhead* - hot hot sandals!  Looks great with the tights and tunic! 

*plushncute *- the skinny jeans look so good on you.  could i be able to have the style name?  TIA


----------



## PlushnCute

gucci lover said:


> *chiki* - you look FAB! Love the gucci sunnies
> 
> *bedhead* - hot hot sandals! Looks great with the tights and tunic!
> 
> *plushncute *- the skinny jeans look so good on you. could i be able to have the style name? TIA


 

They're called Z. Cavarecci...I've only seen them at Torrid thus far. The only thing that I do not like about them is that they start out tight (first wear and then when washed) but then become very loose after an hours wear but I like them because they're comfy.


----------



## Samia

Chiki said:


> ^^Thanks Samia! I'm a size 14 on blouses and sometimes 16 on pants


 
I am the same size as you then, but you look so much cuter.


----------



## nooch

PlushnCute said:


> They're called Z. Cavarecci...I've only seen them at Torrid thus far. The only thing that I do not like about them is that they start out tight (first wear and then when washed) but then become very loose after an hours wear but I like them because they're comfy.



Yup I size down and wear them in the house the first time to make them fit.  If I bought my usual size they'd be around my ankles the second wear.


----------



## Samia

Did anyone try Twenty8Twelve, I recenty bought a top in sale, may I say a steal and I love the material and the sizes are so generous, I bought a size L it fits great. Just thought incase anyone else is interested, I love some of her tees.


----------



## cinnybuns

*Chiki - Great outfits, you look to tiny*

*PlushnCute - beautiful outfit.  *

Ladies, I just purchased some items from Faith 21, and super cute clothing and fits nicely.  I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Veelyn

Plushncute- You look so cute! Love those earrings and shoes!

Chiki- You have great style. Love your shoes and your Chanel bags. Is your 2nd Chanel in fuschia? Love it!


----------



## Veelyn

Samia- Cute outfit. I love just plain white shirts. Nice BBag too!

Bedhead- You could also add a skinny belt under your bust, maybe one with some color on it too. I think either way it would look great


----------



## Gerry

Anyone have any REAL WOMAN dollars from Lane Bryant to spend?  I do .They have been giving them out and then June 1 they can be redeemed. Can't wait!! I have to say that I love their stuff. Its great for my cause I am tall.


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ I do, I am so broke though lol


----------



## gucci lover

cinnybuns said:


> Ladies, I just purchased some items from Faith 21, and super cute clothing and fits nicely. I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


 

i can't wait to see!  how long did it take for shipping?  i have a bday party to attend this sat but i don't think it will get here in time


----------



## PlushnCute

Veelyn said:


> Plushncute- You look so cute! Love those earrings and shoes!
> 
> Chiki- You have great style. Love your shoes and your Chanel bags. Is your 2nd Chanel in fuschia? Love it!


 

Thanks for the compliment!!! 

Thanks to you as well Cinnybunns!!!


----------



## gucci lover

PlushnCute said:


> They're called *Z. Cavarecci*...I've only seen them at Torrid thus far. The only thing that I do not like about them is that they start out tight (first wear and then when washed) but then become very loose after an hours wear but I like them because they're comfy.


 
thank you!  i love buying my jeans from torrid but i've never bought the skinnies.  I usually stick with the bootcut but you've inspired me to try some on.


----------



## nooch

^^ The Z. Cavaricci skinnies are way better than the Dickies when you do go - I looked like a ridiculous sausage in the Dickies but cute in the Z. Cavaricci!  It probably depends on the body type also but that was my experience!


----------



## gucci lover

^^i know exactly what you mean about the body type.  I envy those that can wear the skinnies.  I'm super short and plump all around .  thanks for the tip *nooch*!


----------



## PlushnCute

gucci lover said:


> thank you! i love buying my jeans from torrid but i've never bought the skinnies. I usually stick with the bootcut but you've inspired me to try some on.


 

I also found a pair of cute skinny jeans in DEB's. I am not sure if there is one by any of you. It's in my local mall (Jefferson Valley Mall, NY), they have cheap clothes and most times a not so great selection but it just so happened that they had a pair of skinnies for my body type. The whole jean has extra stretch in it which makes it easy to get around my waist and still have tightness around the legs.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I like certain Deb clothes, but all their jeans bulk up in my crotch 

I love my Z. Cavaricci's too, but also don't like the fact they stretch out horribly after a few hours.


----------



## gucci lover

*plush* - we have DEB down here in TX too, i like their tees [so cheap]!! 

Another sleeper store for plus size is DOTS.  I love going there for the trendy tops.  I saw some maxi dresses on saturday.  I need to go back and pick some up.. but i did pick up a pair of those rolled up jeans with holes in them.


----------



## claireZk

I got a really cute pair of Vigoss skinnies at Ross.  They're higher waisted which I LOVE & they're cut like normal juniors, just bigger, so they're a little slimmer through the thigh and they don't have all that bunchy fabric at the crotch.  Idk about you guys, but I think sometimes it just seems like plus size clothes are cut sooo weird, pants especially.  I look at some of them and I am like NOBODY is built like that!!


----------



## Gerry

Gucci Lover, what sizes does Dots carry?


----------



## youngandbroke

Gerry said:


> Gucci Lover, what sizes does Dots carry?



I believe they carry up to a size 24... 22 atleast.


----------



## Veelyn

I love Dots too! You can always find cheap and cute stuff there.


----------



## Sternchen

Oh!  I have to take a look at this Dots place


----------



## Gerry

No online shopping,though,boo-hoo. Its an hour and a half drive for me but I may have to check it out. It looks cute and cheap,too!!


----------



## nova_girl

I was unfamiliar with Dots too, but I had a look online and they do have cute stuff at good prices. There's one not too far from me so I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## gucci lover

Ladies check it out and let me know what you think! Def reasonably priced... i've never seen anything priced over $25.  Dresses are usually $22 and most tops are $19.99 or less.  Jeans and denim capris are in the $22 range as well.


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on today


----------



## nooch

MI you look so hot in all the things that I don't have the guts to even try on!


----------



## MissIndependent

nooch said:


> MI you look so hot in all the things that I don't have the guts to even try on!




Awww thank you 
I think you should just dive in to it!


----------



## bedhead

MI, I love your cute dresses! Especially the ones with pockets. I love dresses with pockets. Where do you find such cute stuff? You look great in all of it!


----------



## MissIndependent

bedhead said:


> MI, I love your cute dresses! Especially the ones with pockets. I love dresses with pockets. Where do you find such cute stuff? You look great in all of it!



Most of it is from H&M, Only, Vero Moda and Gina Tricot and really cheep - I love cheep stuff


----------



## gucci lover

^^ you loo great and i  all your dresses!  I love cheap things too


----------



## cindy05

Hi all,

I am new to this thread. You gals all look fabulous!

I am 5'10" and wear a US 14. Here are some of my previous outfits:

Tommy Hilfiger jeans, silk top by Eduardo Blanco from TJ Maxx, LV damier papillon.






Purple ruffled top by Spence, black cardigan by BCBG, Tommy Hilfiger jeans (the same as the one above...once I find something that looks right, I stock up!), LV epi soufflot purse.






Brown no name cardigan and top from Marshalls, tommy hilfiger jeans, Versace sunglasses (the only ones I ever found big enough to fit my face!) LV damier speedy 35.






No name top, tommy jeans (I really love these jeans! I promise I do own other pairs...it just so happens that I am wearing these when pics are taken. )


----------



## cindy05

BCBG dress and black cardigan. Marc Jacobs Stam in eggshell.


----------



## nova_girl

*MI*- I love cheap stuff too! Of those stores/brands you mentioned I only know H&M so I'm going to look up the other ones. Thanks!

*Cindy*- You look great, and to me you look smaller than a 14! I love all your outfits, especially the BCBG dress.

I've only recently started following this thread but will definitely keep coming back! I'm in the process of losing weight and I started out as a size 20 and am now a 16 in most things. I still seem to be an 18 in jeans but in summer shorts and capris I've bought I'm a 16, I'm thinking maybe I need to do 16W instead of misses 16? 

Anyway, since I'm still plus size I like seeing what you girls are wearing so I can see how I can evolve my style as I lose weight because my style right now is pretty blah. Everyone here is so stylish and I like learning about new stores I'm unfamiliar with (like Dots!). I really like how there's a wide range of sizes here so I can make note of what might look good on me now and in the next couple of months. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## nooch

Cindy you look great, I love your outfits!  And when you find jeans that look that good on you it would be silly NOT to stock up 

Welcome to the thread nova_girl


----------



## Samia

Cindy & MI, you both look fabulous!
nova_girl, welcome.


----------



## nova_girl

Thanks *nooch* and *Samia*!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you *Nova_Girl*, *Nooch* and *Samia*.


----------



## gucci lover

*Cindy*, i love it all.  All your pieces i would find myself wearing.  We have very similiar taste.  You look fab.  I'm totally jealous that you can wear BCBG because i can't right now.  

*nova_girl* - I can't wait to see your outfits :welcome2:


----------



## WaterMe

Hi everyone!  I just wanted to drop by and say that although I'm not plus size, you ladies are serious style inspirations here!  It's hard when I receive catalogs (ahem j.crew) and feel self conscious about my size/height.  You ladies prove that wrong - over and over again!

Major props to everyone here, and keep workin' it! 

Oh, and hi to Nova_girl - I remember you from the running thread (I've recently started posting again)


----------



## lurkingsmirk

^^I second that, I always check this thread for ideas, being on the larger end of "normal." I find that bigger girls with style have a better sense of flattering cuts and fabrics.


----------



## nova_girl

*gucci*- I've been dressing bummy lately but when I wear something that's post-worthy I'll definitely take pictures for you guys!

Hi *WaterMe*! I think I just replied to your post over on the running thread lol.


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on last night clubbing and today


----------



## WaterMe

lurkingsmirk said:


> ^^I second that, I always check this thread for ideas, being on the larger end of "normal." I find that bigger girls with style have a better sense of flattering cuts and fabrics.



Yes, that's exactly why I read this thread too!  Of course, if you're built like a twig, you could wear a voluminous trash bag and make it look "fitted."  Not all of us can do that (or want to, to be honest haha).  

I find that the most flattering cuts are usually empire waist or similar, and v necks (I have a shorter,wider neck than I'd want).  

Any plus size girls here find any luck with maxi dresses?  I find so many of the fabrics are way too clingy for my tastes!


----------



## nooch

No luck with maxis yet over here - the way I carry my weight (belly belly belly) makes all of them look like lumpy maternity dresses on me.  I have high hopes for one I just saw in the latest LB mailing though.

I kinda don't wanna buy any clothes for awhile because I just renewed my gym membership and even if I don't lose a LOT of weight, I'd like to get back to my starting-college size (18) and don't want to have a closetful of barely worn 22s and 24s.  Although I probably shouldn't put the cart before the horse with worrying about that one.


----------



## MissIndependent

Ive just been out in the sun for an hour


----------



## nova_girl

Another cute outfit *MI*!


----------



## Veelyn

I LOVE that coral dress MI! Is that a tattoo on your shoulder? Cute!

Cindy- Looking fab! Love all your bags.


----------



## MissIndependent

Thank you both 

*Veelyn: *Yup, I have a small heart on my shoulder and two other tattoos


----------



## Veelyn

Thats a really cute little tattoo idea. I really like it!


----------



## CalamityJean

Sorry that it took so long to post this picture.  I broke my foot (hence the lovely boot) and ended up leaving town for awhile to stay with my mom.  

This is one of the dresses that I ordered from the Faith 21 line.  The other one is REALLY short and I am not sure that I will wear it as a dress.  I will try to post a pic later this week to get your opinions. 

I normally wear a 14-16 but ordered this dress in the 2x.  It was a bit big but ended up shrinking enough after the first washing that I like the way it fits.


----------



## gucci lover

*MI* & *CJ* - the color of both dresses are awesome!  You guys look great!!!  Perfect for summer  

Sorry about your foot *CJ*... but you're rockin' that boot


----------



## Samia

WaterMe said:


> Yes, that's exactly why I read this thread too! Of course, if you're built like a twig, you could wear a voluminous trash bag and make it look "fitted." Not all of us can do that (or want to, to be honest haha).
> 
> I find that the most flattering cuts are usually empire waist or similar, and v necks (I have a shorter,wider neck than I'd want).
> 
> Any plus size girls here find any luck with maxi dresses? I find so many of the fabrics are way too clingy for my tastes!


 
Gypsy 05 Maxi dress works for me.


----------



## Samia

Looking good as always MI.
CJ, love the color of your dress, cute!


----------



## Veelyn

CJ- That dress is so cute! It looks great on you. So sorry about your foot, I hope it heals well and fast!


----------



## nooch

CJ that dress looks GREAT!


----------



## nooch

I bought this dress today (killing time waiting for a prescription!) and it is SO cute and I don't look pregnant! 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894482


----------



## gucci lover

^^so cute!  I need to go check out my super wal-mart.  what other colors did they have nooch?  post pics when you wear it


----------



## nooch

They had a blue and white one that was adorable but a little too loud for me and I think a couple of other colors - I am probably gonna go back tomorrow and look at more stuff even though I just said I didn't wanna buy clothes in my current size!

I might wear the dress tomorrow, going out for dinner for my MIL's birthday so I will post if I wear it


----------



## Samia

Cute dress nooch, post a pic!


----------



## Samia

NEED: Skinny jeans, dark wash, good fit and most important comfortable, any suggestions? TIA


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> NEED: Skinny jeans, dark wash, good fit and most important comfortable, any suggestions? TIA



How about a pair of denim leggins?! You can get them in any colour her and with or without the zippers

Here a pair of mine


----------



## PlushnCute

nooch said:


> I bought this dress today (killing time waiting for a prescription!) and it is SO cute and I don't look pregnant!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894482


 

Cute dress...I just order one!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

I just got my clothings from f21 and I absolutely love them..

They run true to size for me.   Will post picture when I wear them.


----------



## gucci lover

^^can't wait to see pics


----------



## Veelyn

nooch said:


> I bought this dress today (killing time waiting for a prescription!) and it is SO cute and I don't look pregnant!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894482



Loves it! I might have to order one.


----------



## Bagged

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on last night clubbing and today


You look really cute!


----------



## Bagged

cindy05 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this thread. You gals all look fabulous!
> 
> I am 5'10" and wear a US 14. Here are some of my previous outfits:
> 
> Tommy Hilfiger jeans, silk top by Eduardo Blanco from TJ Maxx, LV damier papillon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple ruffled top by Spence, black cardigan by BCBG, Tommy Hilfiger jeans (the same as the one above...once I find something that looks right, I stock up!), LV epi soufflot purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown no name cardigan and top from Marshalls, tommy hilfiger jeans, Versace sunglasses (the only ones I ever found big enough to fit my face!) LV damier speedy 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name top, tommy jeans (I really love these jeans! I promise I do own other pairs...it just so happens that I am wearing these when pics are taken. )


Really nice!!  I hear ya on the jeans.  When I find a brand I like, I will buy them in every color.


----------



## Bagged

PlushnCute said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread and I would like to join in. I don't take pictures everyday but when I can I will post my outfit! I hope I am posting these photos correctly, we shall see...
> 
> Shirt - Ashley Stewart
> Sweater - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - Torrid
> Shoes - No name, got them from a discount store
> Sunglasses - Chanel
> Scarf - Adrienne Vittadini
> Earrings _ I looooove them...Ralph Lauren


GO Girl!!  I have those sunnies, also.  My lenses are much darker, though.  You look wonderful in those colors.


----------



## CalamityJean

Love the dress from Wal Mart!! I need something to wear to a party at the horse races. I may go get one!


----------



## UK2ME

Ladies, you are all looking utterly great!

I would like to preface these pictures by saying I am working with my DH to try and figure out why the pictures I take are such crap.  We're trying different things in the hope that I can manage not to take 50 pictures of 3 outfits and not have any good ones.  (Seriously, it's getting old.)

So:
Last Tuesday





Cardigan, Ann Taylor
Tank, Lane Bryant
Skirt, Goodwill (also Lane Bryant)
Shoes, PayLess

Last Thursday




Cardigan, Target
T-Shirt, Old Navy
Pants, Lane Bryant (They are brown.  Honest.)
Shoes, Goodwill (Isaac Mizrahi for Target)

Today




Shirt, Target
Skirt, local boutique
Shoes, Target

I am so excited that we're finally getting into fun-clothes weather, finally!


----------



## youngandbroke

Hey, ladies! I've been following this thread for awhile and haven't been able to find the time to post pictures of my outfits. Well here's what I've worn for the past 3 days!

Top/Tunic: Torrid
Leggings: Forever 21
Boots: Vintage
Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 40







Top: Vintage (It's Van Halen and sooo comfty!)
Belt: TJ MAXX
Shoes: Forever 21
Skirt: Target
Bag: LV Speedy 40






Top: Dots
Shorts: Torrid
Shoes: Forever 21
Bag: LV Neverfull GM


----------



## nooch

UK2ME, you look SO great in your skirts!

And welcome to the thread youngandbroke - can I say you have fabulous legs without sounding creepy?


----------



## gucci lover

*UK2ME* - you look great!  keep it up 

*Y&B* - OMG, i looooooove your style and how you put everything together!  It's so cute!!!  Please Please post more


----------



## Samia

*UK2ME,* you look really cute in skirts.
*youngandbroke, *welcome to the thread, I love your first outfit! Cute shoes and belt in the second one.


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> How about a pair of denim leggins?! You can get them in any colour her and with or without the zippers
> 
> Here a pair of mine


 
MI these are really cute, where are they from? TIA


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> MI these are really cute, where are they from? TIA



A danish company called Pieces, but I think you can find something a like at your place


----------



## PlushnCute

Bagged said:


> GO Girl!! I have those sunnies, also. My lenses are much darker, though. You look wonderful in those colors.


 

Thank you...Those are my favorite sunnies, I guess because of the blinged out CC's!!!


----------



## Veelyn

UK2ME said:


> Ladies, you are all looking utterly great!
> 
> I would like to preface these pictures by saying I am working with my DH to try and figure out why the pictures I take are such crap.  We're trying different things in the hope that I can manage not to take 50 pictures of 3 outfits and not have any good ones.  (Seriously, it's getting old.)
> 
> So:
> Last Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan, Ann Taylor
> Tank, Lane Bryant
> Skirt, Goodwill (also Lane Bryant)
> Shoes, PayLess
> 
> Last Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan, Target
> T-Shirt, Old Navy
> Pants, Lane Bryant (They are brown.  Honest.)
> Shoes, Goodwill (Isaac Mizrahi for Target)
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt, Target
> Skirt, local boutique
> Shoes, Target
> 
> I am so excited that we're finally getting into fun-clothes weather, finally!



I love all your pointy toe shoes 

1st outfit- Love the red..That skirt is too cute.
2nd- Love love the green cardigan with the nude shoes.. looks great.
3rd- That skirt is so fun!

I wish I could find good stuff at the Goodwill! I'm jealous.


----------



## Veelyn

youngandbroke said:


> Hey, ladies! I've been following this thread for awhile and haven't been able to find the time to post pictures of my outfits. Well here's what I've worn for the past 3 days!
> 
> Top/Tunic: Torrid
> Leggings: Forever 21
> Boots: Vintage
> Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Vintage (It's Van Halen and sooo comfty!)
> Belt: TJ MAXX
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Skirt: Target
> Bag: LV Speedy 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Dots
> Shorts: Torrid
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Bag: LV Neverfull GM



LOVE all your LV! You are rocking that 40, which is hard to do. I also LOVE the white top and the last top.. is the white top still available at Torrid? Cute sandals too. I wish F21 carried my size shoes.


----------



## youngandbroke

nooch said:


> UK2ME, you look SO great in your skirts!
> 
> And welcome to the thread youngandbroke - can I say you have fabulous legs without sounding creepy?



Thank you! Not creepy at all. My legs have very little fat on them which is nice but they are also disproportionate to the rest of my body. I lack in the hip and booty area quite a bit so it's hard for me to find jeans.



gucci lover said:


> *UK2ME* - you look great!  keep it up
> 
> *Y&B* - OMG, i looooooove your style and how you put everything together!  It's so cute!!!  Please Please post more



Thanks so much! I'll try to post more pictures ASAP!



Veelyn said:


> LOVE all your LV! You are rocking that 40, which is hard to do. I also LOVE the white top and the last top.. is the white top still available at Torrid? Cute sandals too. I wish F21 carried my size shoes.



Thanks! Everyone advised me against the 40 saying that it would look like luggage. But honestly, I just love crazy big bags. lol. The top is still available on Torrid. It comes in black as well. I got both because I'm always on the look out for button up tops that fit my chest without making me look matronly.


----------



## Veelyn

xx


----------



## bedhead

UK2ME, youngandbroke, looking good! I love the more summery, playful outfits we're seeing now. I just don't want it to get too hot!

My jury duty outfit for today. Might as well be comfy when sitting around waiting all day. 






Long cardigan: Ann Demeulemeester, tank: Banana Republic, cropped jeans: Gap, sandals: Ann Demeulemeester, bag: Balenciaga 05 Rouge Theater 

I have been absolutely delighted to find lately that I can wear some designer stuff that's not specifically made to be plus-sized. I'm a 16-18 US, but thanks to some of the designers that do oversized, drapey clothes, I can wear their regular sizes. The Ann D cardigan is versatile - it has all these little ties on it so I can turn it into an asymmetrical top instead of a cardigan. But it's nice and drapey and comfortable just as a cardi.

I also found out Rick Owens makes some of his knits up to a UK 16/18 (which is 14/16 US if I recall correctly - UK girls feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). I got this cardigan from the NAP sale: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/40887 and it is absolutely lovely. They carried it in XL (UK 16) and XXL (UK 18) at NAP! Can't wear it till fall though as it's made of a heavier knit.


----------



## gucci lover

*bedhead* - great wardrobe for jury duty   OMG that cardigan from NAP is TDF!  It's gorgeous   Congrats!!!


----------



## bdefran

nooch said:


> I bought this dress today (killing time waiting for a prescription!) and it is SO cute and I don't look pregnant!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894482


 
Just bought this too while cruzing the store.  Love it!  I am going to go back for the other colors!

I am so ready to post, need a full length mirror.


----------



## cindy05

Love all of your outfits. 



youngandbroke said:


> Hey, ladies! I've been following this thread for awhile and haven't been able to find the time to post pictures of my outfits. Well here's what I've worn for the past 3 days!
> 
> Top/Tunic: Torrid
> Leggings: Forever 21
> Boots: Vintage
> Bag: Louis Vuitton Speedy 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Vintage (It's Van Halen and sooo comfty!)
> Belt: TJ MAXX
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Skirt: Target
> Bag: LV Speedy 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Dots
> Shorts: Torrid
> Shoes: Forever 21
> Bag: LV Neverfull GM


----------



## cindy05

Love this dress! You look so cute in it. The color is perfect for the summer.



MissIndependent said:


> Ive just been out in the sun for an hour


----------



## youngandbroke

cindy05 said:


> Love all of your outfits.



Thank you! I love your outfits and the way you coordinate them with your LVs!


----------



## mjsmonk

Bagged said:


> Really nice!! I hear ya on the jeans. When I find a brand I like, I will buy them in every color.


 I am just tripping over that tub next to the bed - is this a hotel?  Because we have a tub in the corner of our bedroom and I absolutely HATE it!  I fell like its a set for a porno movie!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on today  Minus the wet hair...


----------



## Veelyn

^ Great style. Your outfits always look so simple and comfy, but stylish and cute!


----------



## Veelyn

I'm mad! I want to order some stuff from F21 but they are sold out in my size! lol


----------



## MissIndependent

Veelyn said:


> ^ Great style. Your outfits always look so simple and comfy, but stylish and cute!



Comfy is my middelname  hehe, and thanks.


----------



## l_choice2001

hey ladies what are some good suggestions of flat shoes to wear with maxi dresses??


----------



## MissIndependent

l_choice2001 said:


> hey ladies what are some good suggestions of flat shoes to wear with maxi dresses??



Gladiator sandals in leather


----------



## MissIndependent

Today - jumpsuit and cardigan from Vila and flats from Primark


----------



## Samia

Cute as always MI!


----------



## Veelyn

Pretty cardigan MI!


----------



## WilliamsPrinces

MissIndependent, the outfit you posted yesterday, what brands, where did you purchase?  Very cute!


----------



## MissIndependent

WilliamsPrinces said:


> MissIndependent, the outfit you posted yesterday, what brands, where did you purchase?  Very cute!



Both jacket and dress is from a danish brand called Only, leggins and flats are from H&M


----------



## PlushnCute

bdefran said:


> Just bought this too while cruzing the store. Love it! I am going to go back for the other colors!
> 
> I am so ready to post, need a full length mirror.


 

Ok got my dress yesterday. It's super cute! I'm wearing it today.


----------



## CalamityJean

Here is the 2nd dress that I ordered from faith 21....I like it but my husband thinks that its way to short for someone in their 30s  (early 30s but still)  I bought some tiny little shorts to wear under it just to appease him.  What do you guys think?    This is  a 1x and normally wear a 14/16. 

Also, please ignore the fact that it looks like something blew up in my bathroom.  I could have closed the drawers or picked up the stuff I knocked over trying to get this pic.


----------



## Veelyn

CJ- I dont think its too short. It looks like it hits right above your knee's.


----------



## nova_girl

I don't think it's too short either, but I do think it's cute!


----------



## bdefran

CalamityJean said:


> Here is the 2nd dress that I ordered from faith 21....I like it but my husband thinks that its way to short for someone in their 30s (early 30s but still) I bought some tiny little shorts to wear under it just to appease him. What do you guys think? This is a 1x and normally wear a 14/16.
> 
> Also, please ignore the fact that it looks like something blew up in my bathroom. I could have closed the drawers or picked up the stuff I knocked over trying to get this pic.


 
What?  Too short?  Silly man.  It's cute.  I like the fabric.  It would look great with knee high boots for winter or sandals in the summer.  Great score.


----------



## claireZk

CalamityJean said:


> Here is the 2nd dress that I ordered from faith 21....I like it but my husband thinks that its way to short for someone in their 30s  (early 30s but still)  I bought some tiny little shorts to wear under it just to appease him.  What do you guys think?    This is  a 1x and normally wear a 14/16.
> 
> Also, please ignore the fact that it looks like something blew up in my bathroom.  I could have closed the drawers or picked up the stuff I knocked over trying to get this pic.


I love that dress! I was going to order it, but I changed my mind at the last minute.

Don't listen to hubby, it's definitely not too short. You have great legs-- show them off!  How tall are you (if you don't mind my asking)?  I think that's the perfect length on you.  I might see if they still have it after seeing how cute it is on you!


----------



## nooch

CJ the dress looks great, isn't too short at all!


----------



## Alyana

so whats the final verdict on Faith 21? I see cute stuff I want to order from it, but I keep hearing so many mixed reviews.


----------



## Samia

CJ, the dress is cute and looks good on you and I thinks the length is fine.


----------



## misschbby

CJ, your husband just doesnt want anyone checking out those legs  lookin good


----------



## youngandbroke

A couple more outfits!

Top: H&M (For $6!)
Shorts: Torrid
Silver studded flip flops: Old Navy








Tank: American Eagle
Cardigan: Banana Republic
Shorts: Torrid (Haha. I love these shorts, can't you tell?)
Flip flops: Old navy







Dress: Target. It's a shirt that I wear as a dress.
Leather Hoodie: Michael Kors (It took me foreverrrr to find a hooded leather bomber-ish jacket in my size.)
Silver flats: DSW.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Those outfits are adorable!

I love the leather jacket and br cardigan!


----------



## CalamityJean

Thanks Ladies!!  I loved the dress too...not sure what his issue with it is???

Claire:  I am only five foot even.  

Alyana:  My verdict on The Faith21 line is that the size guide is really accurate.  The clothes are not the best made but seem to be a little better than some of the other stuff I have gotten from Forever21.  I think that its perfect for what it is,  cheap, cute easy to wear summer stuff.


----------



## claireZk

CalamityJean said:


> Thanks Ladies!!  I loved the dress too...not sure what his issue with it is???
> 
> Claire:  I am only five foot even.
> 
> Alyana:  My verdict on The Faith21 line is that the size guide is really accurate.  The clothes are not the best made but seem to be a little better than some of the other stuff I have gotten from Forever21.  I think that its perfect for what it is,  cheap, cute easy to wear summer stuff.



Wow, you look a lot taller!!!  I'm glad I didn't order the dress then, because it would be way too short on me 

ITA with your verdict on Faith21!


----------



## cindy05

You look great in all of your outfits. I especially  that banana republic cardi.


youngandbroke said:


> A couple more outfits!
> 
> Top: H&M (For $6!)
> Shorts: Torrid
> Silver studded flip flops: Old Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank: American Eagle
> Cardigan: Banana Republic
> Shorts: Torrid (Haha. I love these shorts, can't you tell?)
> Flip flops: Old navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Target. It's a shirt that I wear as a dress.
> Leather Hoodie: Michael Kors (It took me foreverrrr to find a hooded leather bomber-ish jacket in my size.)
> Silver flats: DSW.


----------



## cindy05

You look awesome. Where do you find your leggings? Are they all from H&M? I always have trouble finding ones that are large enough. They always end up falling off my behind and I am constantly having to hike them up. 


MissIndependent said:


> Had this on today  Minus the wet hair...


----------



## Veelyn

Y&B- Love your style!


----------



## Bagged




----------



## MissIndependent

cindy05 said:


> You look awesome. Where do you find your leggings? Are they all from H&M? I always have trouble finding ones that are large enough. They always end up falling off my behind and I am constantly having to hike them up.



Yea they are all from H&M with strech and really cheep 



Today im in, tunic from Gina Tricot and denim leggins with zippers at the ancels from Pieces + flats. Going on a sushi date


----------



## Veelyn

youngandbroke said:


> A couple more outfits!
> 
> Top: H&M (For $6!)
> Shorts: Torrid
> Silver studded flip flops: Old Navy



Sooo.. I went to H&M the other day and found this shirt. They had ONE in my size, and it had black stains all over it. Grrr


----------



## Veelyn

Nooch inspired me to get a Wal Mart dress.. and I love it! [I love Walmart anyways]

Cute and cheap! I got this one:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10884841&findingMethod=rr


----------



## cindy05

That is an adorable top! It is so summery.


MissIndependent said:


> Yea they are all from H&M with strech and really cheep
> 
> 
> 
> Today im in, tunic from Gina Tricot and denim leggins with zippers at the ancels from Pieces + flats. Going on a sushi date


----------



## youngandbroke

cindy05 said:


> You look great in all of your outfits. I especially  that banana republic cardi.





Veelyn said:


> Y&B- Love your style!



Thank You, Guys!



Veelyn said:


> Sooo.. I went to H&M the other day and found this shirt. They had ONE in my size, and it had black stains all over it. Grrr



Aww, I hate it when that happens! I had to search the store high and low for my size.


----------



## Samia

All you ladies are looking great as ever.
Now I know that I have not been great with posting here myself but whatever happend to our regular posters: gemruby, mollinski, purly, galligator and starresky?? Girls, you out there? Miss you!


----------



## Alyana

Trench"Old Navy for $14 last dec
Shoes and leggings, Tunic: (not shown) Nordies


----------



## claireZk

^ I love that!!! You look HOT!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

Alyana said:


> Trench"Old Navy for $14 last dec
> Shoes and leggings, Tunic: (not shown) Nordies


 
You ladies all look great! Not to sound creepy, but you have amazing legs!!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

Love the leggings *Alyana*... do you mind telling me which brand from Nordies?  Or are they the store brand?  the trench looks great on you!


----------



## diordramaqueen

OOh I want to share






Top: Michael Kors (Nordstrom)
Skirt: Pleated Front (Dress Barn)
Shoes: BCBGirls (Nordstrom)
Bracelets: Pearls & Gold Bangles (Aldo)


----------



## Samia

*Alyana*, you look hot!
*diordramaqueen*, you look fabolous!


----------



## Veelyn

Alyana- That trench is hot! It looks great

dior- Cute outfit! Great style. Love the shirt and shoes!


----------



## nova_girl

*Alyana*- I really like that trench! I've been lucky and caught some good deals on Old Navy coats as well.

*Dior*- I've been looking for a skirt like that. Love it!


----------



## youngandbroke

Lookin' good, ladies!


----------



## gucci lover

you're so pretty *dior* - love the outfit   and i want that shirt!


Have you ladies been to Ross lately?  Man, i've been scooping up some summer dresses from there and cheap!  Nothing over $19.99.


----------



## PlushnCute

Very nice outfit Dior...you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Veelyn

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=26194&vid=1&pid=653440

Just bought this shirt in white.. so cute for summer!


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i like it!!!  would you wear a strapless bra with that?  I ask because i hate wearing strapless bras so I would have to def pass on that top


----------



## diordramaqueen

Thanx ladies!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Dior, that's such a super cute outfit!!


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> ^^ i like it!!!  would you wear a strapless bra with that?  I ask because i hate wearing strapless bras so I would have to def pass on that top



I will wear a reg bra with another probably colored or white tank underneath it. I really dont care if my bra straps show, lmao, as bad as that sounds. I'll wear a cute bra with designs or something on it.


----------



## gucci lover

^^oh ok, yeah another tank underneath would def fix the problem of not wearing a strapless bra   thanks girl!


----------



## excessbaggage

Wow! You all look great!! Can i join?

I'm from Asia and its very challenging to find stylish clothes when most stores  here stock only until a US size 12.  Most of the stuff i get come from the US or my friends in the UK.

Will post some pics soon!


----------



## dammee

hi, im new to this forum and all but does anyone know where a girl can find uk size 10 shoes, besides evans. i have HUGE feet but m so disadvantaged even though i LOVE shoes!!!!
like the yellow heels....


----------



## Veelyn

Welcome Excess and Dammee!


----------



## Reesee

Loving this thread!  I am not technically plus size anymore but my body is more like the bodies on here so love getting ideas.  Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## MissIndependent

I had this on today


----------



## Sternchen

Totaly cute!!

I have a dress similar to that in color and shape, I just need a great jacket to go with it


----------



## Samia

Welcome *Excess* and *Dammee*.
*MI,* looking great as usual!
A couple of my outfits:
Recycled last years my favourite summer top
Top & Cardigan: Mango
Jeans: Peacocks
Shoes: MbMJ Flats
Bag: Balenciaga  Camel First 




Top: Promod
Cardigan: Forever21
Skinny Jeans: Mango
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
Necklace: Unknown




Then changed the necklace


----------



## Alyana

aww thank you everyone for your sweet comments!



gucci lover said:


> Love the leggings *Alyana*... do you mind telling me which brand from Nordies?  Or are they the store brand?  the trench looks great on you!



the leggings are by BP. and thank you!!


----------



## ayshaa

diordramaqueen said:


> OOh I want to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Michael Kors (Nordstrom)
> Skirt: Pleated Front (Dress Barn)
> Shoes: BCBGirls (Nordstrom)
> Bracelets: Pearls & Gold Bangles (Aldo)




Simply stunning! I love the shoes!


----------



## ayshaa

Samia said:


> Welcome *Excess* and *Dammee*.
> *MI,* looking great as usual!
> A couple of my outfits:
> Recycled last years my favourite summer top
> Top & Cardigan: Mango
> Jeans: Peacocks
> Shoes: MbMJ Flats
> Bag: Balenciaga  Camel First
> 
> View attachment 803745



Love this look on you!


Everyone looking great here, I am jealous lol


----------



## MissIndependent

Dinner and movie-date tonight


----------



## Veelyn

MissIndependent said:


> I had this on today



Cute! Love the color of the dress and the shoes.


----------



## Veelyn

Samia said:


> Welcome *Excess* and *Dammee*.
> *MI,* looking great as usual!
> A couple of my outfits:
> Recycled last years my favourite summer top
> Top & Cardigan: Mango
> Jeans: Peacocks
> Shoes: MbMJ Flats
> Bag: Balenciaga  Camel First
> 
> View attachment 803745
> 
> 
> Top: Promod
> Cardigan: Forever21
> Skinny Jeans: Mango
> Bag: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> Necklace: Unknown
> 
> View attachment 803746
> 
> 
> Then changed the necklace
> 
> View attachment 803747



1st- Love your flowery shirt and Bal!
2nd- Cute cardigan. Loving the flats with this outfit.


----------



## Veelyn

MissIndependent said:


> Dinner and movie-date tonight



Love the skirt! So cute. You always look fab


----------



## UK2ME

Ladies, you are all looking wonderful!  I have just been recycling outfits, so I haven't bothered to take any pics recently.  Here's hoping for some fun new things to take pictures of!!


----------



## ayshaa

MissIndependent said:


> Dinner and movie-date tonight



You looking beautiful!


----------



## youngandbroke

Bought this cute little jacket on sale!

Jacket: Torrid
Shirt: AE
Shorts: Torrid, again. I swear, it's not my only pair. lol
Shoes: Old Navy
Bag: LV Neverfull GM


----------



## Samia

*MI and Y&B*, you both looking great!


----------



## ginag

MissIndependent said:


> Dinner and movie-date tonight



loving that skirt! Can you do a breakdown of this outfit?


----------



## MissIndependent

ginag said:


> loving that skirt! Can you do a breakdown of this outfit?



You mean where its all from or?! 

The bodystock is from Gina Tricot, skirt and leggins fom H&M and flats unknown


----------



## ginag

MissIndependent said:


> You mean where its all from or?!
> 
> The bodystock is from Gina Tricot, skirt and leggins fom H&M and flats unknown



yes; where it's all from  Pity we don't have an H&M here. You look great! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## AVAP

what size would you all consider plus size?


----------



## MissIndependent

ginag said:


> yes; where it's all from  Pity we don't have an H&M here. You look great! Thanks for sharing the pics.



Welcome


----------



## Veelyn

youngandbroke said:


> Bought this cute little jacket on sale!
> 
> Jacket: Torrid
> Shirt: AE
> Shorts: Torrid, again. I swear, it's not my only pair. lol
> Shoes: Old Navy
> Bag: LV Neverfull GM



I just saw that jacket on clearance at Torrid, thought about getting it but didn't. But you totally make me want to go back and get it!

LOVE the LV!


----------



## Veelyn

AVAP said:


> what size would you all consider plus size?



I think plus size is considered 14+?


----------



## Veelyn

Sorry no outfits recently ladies. Its been too damn hot here to even bother trying to look cute, I just sweat everywhere. LMAO! Plus nothing is fitting properly since my stomach is getting so big. I am dreading buying more maternity clothes though since I don't have much longer to go! I am enjoying all of your outfits though. I will try to take more pics from now on though.


----------



## gucci lover

when's your due date?  I know you have a little ticker thing but i can't count that far ahead LOL


----------



## Veelyn

Hehe.. August 4th.


----------



## dolllover

My daughter's birthday is Aug. 4th. Expect one heck of a wonderful ride hee hee !


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks!


----------



## youngandbroke

Veelyn said:


> I just saw that jacket on clearance at Torrid, thought about getting it but didn't. But you totally make me want to go back and get it!
> 
> LOVE the LV!



TY! It's the prefect casual summer jacket!


----------



## diordramaqueen

MissIndependent said:


> I had this on today


 
This is such a cute casual outift!


----------



## MissIndependent

diordramaqueen said:


> This is such a cute casual outift!


  Thank you 

I had this on last night, at the Jason Mraz koncert


----------



## Veelyn

^ The pink is soo pretty!


----------



## Veelyn

Hey ladies! Torrid is having a 50% clearance sale [the only time I shop! lol] and I bought these 2 items:

[Wish I had more $$ to shop with!]

Drape front buttonless cardigan [but in grey]
Aztec print top


----------



## gucci lover

*MI* - Love the JM concert look 

*V* - congrats on your sale purchases! Headed to Torrid NOW


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks. Yes, do so NOW! Their stuff sells out FAST when its on clearance. [& I refuse to pay full price for anything anymore!]

[BTW- If anyone is curious, both tops were $14.99]


----------



## Samia

Me yesterday
Shirt: Zara
Top: forever21
Skinny Jeans: Mango
Shoes: Mango
Bag: RM Clutch


----------



## Veelyn

Nice Samia! Love the white top and the clutch for a pop of color.


----------



## Reesee

Veelyn said:


> Hey ladies! Torrid is having a 50% clearance sale [the only time I shop! lol] and I bought these 2 items:
> 
> [Wish I had more $$ to shop with!]
> 
> Drape front buttonless cardigan [but in grey]
> Aztec print top


 
Love that print top!  Tried to find it on the website but couldn't.  I have never shopped at Torrid, they were not around when I was over a size 14, do you think that as a size 12 I could shop there?  The stuff is so cute!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Yes! They carry sizes 12 and up in jeans and if you look at their size chart for tops, size 12 is either a size 0 or 1.

I tried looking for the top for you, but yowza, almost all their shirts are sold out. They had 4 pages, now they only have 2. Both items I got have sold out.


----------



## Reesee

^ Thanks for the info, I am going to go in there and see what they have and try stuff on.  Thanks for looking for the top, you are too sweet.


----------



## Veelyn

No problem. Let us know if you get anything


----------



## MissIndependent

This today


----------



## ayshaa

MissIndependent said:


> This today



Simply adorable!


----------



## MissIndependent

ayshaa said:


> Simply adorable!


----------



## claireZk

MissIndependent said:


> This today


I love it! 

I think I have the same dress in black...


----------



## MissIndependent

claireZk said:


> I love it!
> 
> I think I have the same dress in black...



Its an Only-dress, I have the same in coral


----------



## gucci lover

^^ Love the white dress


----------



## Veelyn

MissIndependent said:


> This today



Love your simple style. Those shoes look really good on you. I wish my feet were flattered by gladiators...


----------



## ginag

MissIndependent - what a cool and crisp summer look! .


----------



## Kelelanna

youngandbroke said:


> Bought this cute little jacket on sale!
> 
> Jacket: Torrid
> Shirt: AE
> Shorts: Torrid, again. I swear, it's not my only pair. lol
> Shoes: Old Navy
> Bag: LV Neverfull GM



Youngandbroke,

Love the outfit!


----------



## ayshaa

Samia said:


> Me yesterday
> Shirt: Zara
> Top: forever21
> Skinny Jeans: Mango
> Shoes: Mango
> Bag: RM Clutch



This is lovely Samia!


----------



## Samia

Thanks ayshaa!


----------



## youngandbroke

kelelanna said:


> youngandbroke,
> 
> love the outfit!



ty!


----------



## Veelyn

How was everyones 4th? Mine was pretty uneventful. 

I got a new vest from Torrid. And I got approved for their credit card! Uh oh! LOL I can't wait to wear it this fall:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442193212&bmUID=1246892301780


----------



## Samia

Cute vest Veelyn, how do their sizes run? I have never bought from torrid but am tempted with all the cute stuff on there.


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks! Their sizes are pretty TTS. They have size charts on the website that are really helpful as well


----------



## gucci lover

Guess who's local Forever 21 carries the Faith line?    Cute, Cute stuff!  Their clothes def look better in person.  Some stuff I saw at the store were super duper cute and then I compared it to the stock pic online and it looked awful.  I bought the orange top with the crochet knit on the cap sleeve and back.  I thought I would have needed a 2X but I was good with a 1X.  Everything varies from size to size but I just love the fact that I don't have to order online!  Oh and their dresses run SUPER short


----------



## Samia

^^Thats great, F21 is not carrying the line here, infact when I asked the SA they had no idea what Faith21 is!


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> Guess who's local Forever 21 carries the Faith line?    Cute, Cute stuff!  Their clothes def look better in person.  Some stuff I saw at the store were super duper cute and then I compared it to the stock pic online and it looked awful.  I bought the orange top with the crochet knit on the cap sleeve and back.  I thought I would have needed a 2X but I was good with a 1X.  Everything varies from size to size but I just love the fact that I don't have to order online!  Oh and their dresses run SUPER short



Aww I'm jealous! I wish they had it at our store! Can you post a link the shirt you got?


----------



## nova_girl

I wanted to buy some summer dresses from them but you're right about the dresses, most of them are shorter than I'd like. I'm happy your local store carries the line!


----------



## gucci lover

^^thanks guys!  

here's the top i bought.  I wore it on the 4th and then again on Monday to my son's baseball game 

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=faith_main&product_id=2063672217&Page=all#



just thought I'd add, here's a list of stores that are carrying faith http://www.forever21.com/faith21/store.asp


----------



## ayshaa

I was browsing Evans online today and I am totally falling in love with their *Beth Ditto* collections, you got to check it out!


----------



## ambicion6

^^^^Girl me too!!!!

I work by the Marble Arch Evans store and snuck out of work today after breakfast to go wait in line for the store to open at 9am.  Since i was there so early, I got a free bag from the collection (the one with the lips that is worth 25pds) AND a free checkered scarf!!! 

anywhos, on to the purchases
I dont ever buy things in the UK because they are very expensive with the exchange rate, but the rule I hold to is that if its not available in the US and I really like it, then I can buy it.

So i got the dress in picture 2 with the belt and the dress in picture 3.  I tried on the checkered dress in pic 1 but it is just way to huggy on my body and i'd have to walk around sucking it in all day lol  

Some of the tops were way cute but just too baggy and made me look bigger than I am.
overall, I am pleased with my purchases! especially because I would never be able to find something like this in the US.


----------



## claireZk

ayshaa said:


> I was browsing Evans online today and I am totally falling in love with their *Beth Ditto* collections, you got to check it out!



I love these!!


----------



## Veelyn

gucci lover said:


> ^^thanks guys!
> 
> here's the top i bought.  I wore it on the 4th and then again on Monday to my son's baseball game
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as...me=faith_main&product_id=2063672217&Page=all#
> 
> 
> 
> just thought I'd add, here's a list of stores that are carrying faith http://www.forever21.com/faith21/store.asp



 Love it!


----------



## Reesee

LOVE that domino dress!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Missindependant- I LOVE THOSE SANDALS! please tell me where you got them!


----------



## gucci lover

Veelyn said:


> Love it!


 
Thank you!


i love that purple dress with the hood


----------



## ayshaa

Ladies, I need your opinions please?
Would a chanel flap bag (jumbo or medium) look weird on a plus size?
I love carrying my classic vintage chanel flap but sometime I think I am too large for such a bag, any opinions?

If you do own a chanel flap, would you please post a picture?


----------



## ayshaa

ambicion6 said:


> ^^^^Girl me too!!!!
> 
> I work by the Marble Arch Evans store and snuck out of work today after breakfast to go wait in line for the store to open at 9am.  Since i was there so early, I got a free bag from the collection (the one with the lips that is worth 25pds) AND a free checkered scarf!!!
> 
> anywhos, on to the purchases
> I dont ever buy things in the UK because they are very expensive with the exchange rate, but the rule I hold to is that if its not available in the US and I really like it, then I can buy it.
> 
> So i got the dress in picture 2 with the belt and the dress in picture 3.  I tried on the checkered dress in pic 1 but it is just way to huggy on my body and i'd have to walk around sucking it in all day lol
> 
> Some of the tops were way cute but just too baggy and made me look bigger than I am.
> overall, I am pleased with my purchases! especially because I would never be able to find something like this in the US.



You are soo lucky!
I've heard that Ditto is designing for Evans but I didn't know when it will ever be released. You are really lucky to get there first, The domino dress I like but guess you are right, I don't have the patience to suck it in all day lol


----------



## nooch

ayshaa said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions please?
> Would a chanel flap bag (jumbo or medium) look weird on a plus size?
> I love carrying my classic vintage chanel flap but sometime I think I am too large for such a bag, any opinions?
> 
> If you do own a chanel flap, would you please post a picture?



I don't think so!  I bet somebody in the chanel forum has pics though.  I thought I was the only plus size girl here when I asked in the RM forum (before I saw this thread) about a MAB and lots of ladies had input!


----------



## ayshaa

nooch said:


> I don't think so!  I bet somebody in the chanel forum has pics though.  I thought I was the only plus size girl here when I asked in the RM forum (before I saw this thread) about a MAB and lots of ladies had input!



Thank you hun for your reply..
I looked through chanel forum, but I didn't find a lot of plus size members there lol that why I had a little doubt about it, I am ordering a chanel stud flap bag and having a doubt about it, though I have tried it while I was in Bangkok and liked the shape of it on me, but not sure why I have a second thought considering I am a busty woman. I might as well ask around there


----------



## gucci lover

ayshaa said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions please?
> Would a chanel flap bag (jumbo or medium) look weird on a plus size?
> I love carrying my classic vintage chanel flap but sometime I think I am too large for such a bag, any opinions?
> 
> If you do own a chanel flap, would you please post a picture?


 
Well hello there   Yes, I do own a jumbo caviar flap in gold hardware.  It doesn't look weird at all and I think it's the perfect size for me.  I love it!  I think you should go for it and def rock it out!!!


----------



## nooch

ayshaa said:


> Thank you hun for your reply..
> I looked through chanel forum, but I didn't find a lot of plus size members there lol that why I had a little doubt about it, I am ordering a chanel stud flap bag and having a doubt about it, though I have tried it while I was in Bangkok and liked the shape of it on me, but not sure why I have a second thought considering I am a busty woman. I might as well ask around there



Well my vote is DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!  I will chanel vicariously through you.


----------



## MissIndependent

Its sushi-night tonight with some girlfriends 

So im doing the Carrie Bradshaw look tonight


----------



## gucci lover

^^^Soooooooooooooooooo kuuuuuuute!  Love the whole look


----------



## ayshaa

*gucci lover*: Thank you hun for your reply! I am also considering the jumbo with the gold hw, 
I will see how it will turn out, I do have plenty of outfits to go with that one lol

*nooch*: I will post pictures when I get it, well I do owe this thread a modeling pictures anyway lol (try to lose weight quickly!!!)


----------



## ayshaa

MissIndependent said:


> Its sushi-night tonight with some girlfriends
> 
> So im doing the Carrie Bradshaw look tonight



Lovely look hun!
I love the shoes!


----------



## Indigowaters

Here's what I wore to the mall two weekends ago (don't know what I was thinking ---this is Florida. :-/ )
Sweater - Gap
Jeans - Gap
Shoes - Nike Shox


----------



## Samia

*MI*, loving your Carrie Bradshaw styled outfit!

*Indigowaters*, cute outfit!

*aysha*, I am loving that Evans stuff! Might have to check and see if its available here.


----------



## MissIndependent

sarasmith3269 said:


> Missindependant- I LOVE THOSE SANDALS! please tell me where you got them!



They are from a danish brand called Shoe Biz


----------



## MissIndependent

ayshaa said:


> Lovely look hun!
> I love the shoes!



Its my killer-shoes


----------



## ayshaa

Indigowaters said:


> Here's what I wore to the mall two weekends ago (don't know what I was thinking ---this is Florida. :-/ )
> Sweater - Gap
> Jeans - Gap
> Shoes - Nike Shox



This looks lovely!
I have a top similar to that, i usually wear it with blue jeans, 
but I think matching it with white jeans looks a lot better, gives it a summer/beach feel.

Oh sweater is definitely hot lol but come on, I bet the malls are air conditioned there in Florida


----------



## ayshaa

Samia said:


> *aysha*, I am loving that Evans stuff! Might have to check and see if its available here.



*Samia*, I just got back from Evans store in my city, unfortunately there is no sign of the ditto line here, probably in bigger city, I'll have to take a look there and hunt down some of the dresses


----------



## Indigowaters

Yeah, but when I walked outside... 


ayshaa said:


> This looks lovely!
> I have a top similar to that, i usually wear it with blue jeans,
> but I think matching it with white jeans looks a lot better, gives it a summer/beach feel.
> 
> Oh sweater is definitely hot lol but come on, I bet the malls are air conditioned there in Florida


----------



## gucci lover

*indigo* - what a cute, comfy shopping outfit.  i really like that sweater, was that a pink tee underneath or just part of the sweater?


----------



## Reesee

*MissIndependent* I love the white and pink dresses.  Do you mind telling me where you got them?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Veelyn

MI- Love the shoes.

Indigo- Cute sweater.


----------



## Veelyn

Here's the outfit I wore to my baby shower yesterday.

Chocolate brown dress from Wal-Mart- Comfy!
Brown ON flip flops
Gold leaf necklace from F21
Bracelet/Ring from ? Cant remember lol
Green decorative earrings from Target

Dont mind my aunt making fun of my huge boobs LMAO!


----------



## Reesee

Veelyn, love the dress and the necklace!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

you look glowing in that brown dress!
i love the trim on the sweater indigo
missindependent i love the whole look


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Veelyn said:


> Here's the outfit I wore to my baby shower yesterday.
> 
> Chocolate brown dress from Wal-Mart- Comfy!
> Brown ON flip flops
> Gold leaf necklace from F21
> Bracelet/Ring from ? Cant remember lol
> Green decorative earrings from Target
> 
> Dont mind my aunt making fun of my huge boobs LMAO!


 
Oh my gosh, Vee, that first picture is THE definition of pregnancy glow. 

You look beautiful!


----------



## Alyana

VEELYN!!!

You look absolutely beautiful!! And omg 22 days! your so close!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Reesee said:


> *MissIndependent* I love the white and pink dresses.  Do you mind telling me where you got them?  Thanks so much!



The white one is from a danish store called Only and the pink Carrie-Dress is from H&M


----------



## Samia

Vee, you look gorgeous!!


----------



## gucci lover

*Vee* - Beautiful... many congrats!!!


----------



## claireZk

Veelyn said:


> Here's the outfit I wore to my baby shower yesterday.
> 
> Chocolate brown dress from Wal-Mart- Comfy!
> Brown ON flip flops
> Gold leaf necklace from F21
> Bracelet/Ring from ? Cant remember lol
> Green decorative earrings from Target
> 
> Dont mind my aunt making fun of my huge boobs LMAO!


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks so much everyone! I am getting nervous!! I will keep you updated with more pics if I ever dress up again, LOL!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on today, when I went shopping


----------



## Reesee

MissIndependent said:


> The white one is from a danish store called Only and the pink Carrie-Dress is from H&M


 
Thanks MI, we dont have H&M here but they are supposed to build one soon.  Can't wait.  You always look super cute


----------



## claireZk

Miss Independent, you always look GREAT!  I wanna raid your closet! lol


----------



## MissIndependent

claireZk said:


> Miss Independent, you always look GREAT!  I wanna raid your closet! lol



 Fell free - its really cheep all my stuff!


----------



## ayshaa

*Veelyn:* Oh you look soo beautiful!
*
MissIndependent:* I love the look you had on for shopping 
What bag are you wearing?


----------



## MissIndependent

ayshaa said:


> *Veelyn:* Oh you look soo beautiful!
> *
> MissIndependent:* I love the look you had on for shopping
> What bag are you wearing?



My E/W Bayswater


----------



## Samia

*MI*, looking good!


----------



## Veelyn

MI- Cute dress!

Ayshaa- Thank you!


----------



## MissIndependent

Veelyn said:


> MI- Cute dress!
> 
> Ayshaa- Thank you!



Thank you


----------



## Mollinski76

MI cute look!  Love the Jacket too!  I'm always looking for jackets or sweaters that would go nicely with dresses!  And a big hello to everyone else!  Sorry ladies... I have been MIA!


----------



## MissIndependent

I just bought this dress yesterday from a danish brand for plus sized girls 

And they ship international, as far as I know. If you wanna check it out. I LOVE thier stuff.

Carmakoma


----------



## gucci lover

^^cute dress and thanks for the link!


----------



## Samia

*MI*, thanks for posting the link its a great site! Love the dress you bought!


----------



## CalamityJean

Ok,  friends I really need your help.  I bought this dress quite awhile ago for my sis in law's rehearsal dinner (I am a bridesmaid)  Well with having broke my foot I gained a tad bit of weight (dinner is this week so I may only lose another 5 lbs at most).   I am not feeling as confident about the dress. After seeing the side view I will be wearing Spanx with the dress.  Please let me know what you all think....Should I still wear this dress or try to find something else? 

Thanks!!


----------



## QueenCoco

I think its a nice dress and it looks nice, however if your not comfy you will be self concious....maybe try something in a solid color?


----------



## Samia

^ I agree with *QueenCoCo*.
I like the dress too and think it will even look better with some spanx as you suggested *CJ*


----------



## ayshaa

I'll probably be regretting posting this the next morning lol
But wanted to support the ladies here and break my shyness a bit lol







Top: Evans
Legging: Wet look from Evans
Bag: Chanel Classic flap with ghw
Shoes: I forgot? lol

Night out with the girls, I didn't put my bangles on yet 
and I was shaking the point and shoot camera, oh well lol forgive my clumsiness!


----------



## nova_girl

I think you look great ayshaa, and I hope you had fun with the girls!


----------



## gucci lover

*ayshaa* - there is nothing to be regretful about!  You look amazing!  Love the look


----------



## Samia

^^I agree, there is nothing to regret! You do look amazing and the wet look leggings look great on you! Ofcourse, I love your Chanel flap too! I think I really need to go and check out Evans! Keep posting *ayshaa *


----------



## kcf68

ayshaa said:


> I'll probably be regretting posting this the next morning lol
> But wanted to support the ladies here and break my shyness a bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Evans
> Legging: Wet look from Evans
> Bag: Chanel Classic flap with ghw
> Shoes: I forgot? lol
> 
> Night out with the girls, I didn't put my bangles on yet
> and I was shaking the point and shoot camera, oh well lol forgive my clumsiness!


 
Girl, your face is not showing and you are rocking that outfit.  Nothing to embarrassed about.   Cute shoes and everything looks great on you....


----------



## claireZk

Ayshaa- You've got fantastic curves!  Your outfit looks great


----------



## LinaFelina

No regrets Ayshaa, you look great!


----------



## ayshaa

Oh wow lol
I didn't expect many people to comment on that picture. 
Thank you very very much everyone! I was trying to avoid 
this thread since I posted lol was terrified! 
I sure need to have more confident in my look!

Thanks a million again girls, so kind of you!


----------



## PlushnCute

ayshaa said:


> Oh wow lol
> I didn't expect many people to comment on that picture.
> Thank you very very much everyone! I was trying to avoid
> this thread since I posted lol was terrified!
> I sure need to have more confident in my look!
> 
> Thanks a million again girls, so kind of you!


 

Yes, you do need to be more confident because you look great!!! Hold your head up and walk proud in every thing that you wear. Own it, it's yours to flaunt!!!


----------



## cindy05

You look great, as always. Love that dress. Who is it by?


MissIndependent said:


> Had this on today, when I went shopping


----------



## starrySKYE

*Ayshaa*, I love your outfit! You look great!


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey all - a long over due picture!  I ordered this lovely shoes (of course do not remember the brand) Tried on the dress over a pair of capris ELLE brand.  As a general rule I stay away from large stripes but I liked this dress (brand is Butter).  What do you all think?  I'm contemplating ordering one but I had to run it by you guys first....SORRY FOR THE LARGE PHOTO


----------



## Samia

^^ You look great! The stripes look good on you, you mentioned the brand of the dress is Butter, is it Butter by Nadia, if so could you tell me how the sizes run? Thanks.


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia said:


> ^^ You look great! The stripes look good on you, you mentioned the brand of the dress is Butter, is it Butter by Nadia, if so could you tell me how the sizes run? Thanks.



Thanks Samia!  Yes it is Butter by Nadia.  I'm not sure how all of her pieces are but this item was one size fits all and it felt like there was ample room.  I am a true to size 14 in a dress.


----------



## impasto

Okay here is a dress that I bought at Forever 21. Please do NOT look at my arms! I usually wear cardigans over my tank dresses. I love this dress, luckily I am short so it isn't too short for me!






Oh and Hi! This is my first post in this thread. 

I have been a silent onlooker. MISSINDEPENDENT, I completely idolize your look. I am so jealous of your items that we can't get in the states!


----------



## ayshaa

I wanted to thank everyone for the encouragement! 

Here is a snapshot of my outfit today






Top: Evans sequin vest top
See-through Cover up: Noriko Collection Thailand
Jeans: Evans Denim Legging with boot cut
Bag: Chanel reissue flap in bronze
Shoes: Unknown


----------



## ayshaa

PlushnCute said:


> Yes, you do need to be more confident because you look great!!! Hold your head up and walk proud in every thing that you wear. Own it, it's yours to flaunt!!!



Aww thank you sweetheart! Your words means so much to me


----------



## ayshaa

*Mollinski76*: I love that outfit! You look stunning!

*impasto*: This is soo beautiful on you! Very nice summer dress


----------



## impasto

ayshaa how tall are you?  I love that ensemble. The bag->

oh thanks about the dress... luckily down south summers are very long so hopefully I will get some use out of it before the fall!


----------



## ayshaa

*impasto*: I love the bag too lol .. I am a 5'7 / 176cm


----------



## Samia

*Mollinski*, thanks! I am after the wrap dress from Butter.

*ayshaa*, you look great! And love your Chanel!

*impasto*, welcome to the thread and sharing your outfit with us. Cute Look!


----------



## cinnybuns

*ayshaa* Love your outfit!  

*impasto* I'm loving the color of the dress on you.


----------



## keodi

Mollinski76 said:


> Hey all - a long over due picture! I ordered this lovely shoes (of course do not remember the brand) Tried on the dress over a pair of capris ELLE brand. As a general rule I stay away from large stripes but I liked this dress (brand is Butter). What do you all think? I'm contemplating ordering one but I had to run it by you guys first....SORRY FOR THE LARGE PHOTO


 
love your outfit!!


----------



## claireZk

ayshaa said:


> Here is a snapshot of my outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Evans sequin vest top
> See-through Cover up: Noriko Collection Thailand
> Jeans: Evans Denim Legging with boot cut
> Bag: Chanel reissue flap in bronze
> Shoes: Unknown


This is just heavenly


----------



## Samia

Just wanted to let you all incase you haven't seen Vee's thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnanc...ould-be-getting-induced-next-week-487799.html
She had her baby, Natalie is here!! Yay!!
*Congrats to Vee!!*


----------



## gucci lover

^^Thank you Samia!  Wow, I can't believe the baby is already here  Congrats Vee and wishing you and the fam the best!


----------



## ambicion6

Here is the dress and belt I bought a couple of weeks ago from the Evans store. The two pieces were by Beth Ditto (the singer) who did a collaboration with Evans (the plus size store here in the UK).

I had the dress taken in slightly at the hips because it was just too much (though i know that is the style here in the UK - outfits with poofy hips! but as it is my 42in hips dont need additional emphasis)

Its still available online. I would say their sizing is true (I got a uk 16 and apart from the hips which were made bigger on purpose the dress fit like a glove).  It also comes with straps, which is how I wore it.

Stain Glass Prom Dress - Beth Ditto at Evans - evans


----------



## l_choice2001

ambicion6 said:


> Here is the dress and belt I bought a couple of weeks ago from the Evans store. The two pieces were by Beth Ditto (the singer) who did a collaboration with Evans (the plus size store here in the UK).
> 
> I had the dress taken in slightly at the hips because it was just too much (though i know that is the style here in the UK - outfits with poofy hips! but as it is my 42in hips dont need additional emphasis)
> 
> Its still available online. I would say their sizing is true (I got a uk 16 and apart from the hips which were made bigger on purpose the dress fit like a glove). It also comes with straps, which is how I wore it.
> 
> Stain Glass Prom Dress - Beth Ditto at Evans - evans


 

does it have a zipper??


----------



## ambicion6

Yes! in the back. It also has a lot of stretch to it!.


----------



## MissIndependent

cindy05 said:


> You look great, as always. Love that dress. Who is it by?



H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

impasto said:


> Okay here is a dress that I bought at Forever 21. Please do NOT look at my arms! I usually wear cardigans over my tank dresses. I love this dress, luckily I am short so it isn't too short for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Hi! This is my first post in this thread.
> *
> I have been a silent onlooker. MISSINDEPENDENT, I completely idolize your look. I am so jealous of your items that we can't get in the states!*




Aww thanks, thats so sweet said


----------



## claireZk

Ambicion- you are so pretty!


----------



## keodi

MissIndependent said:


> I just bought this dress yesterday from a danish brand for plus sized girls
> 
> And they ship international, as far as I know. If you wanna check it out. I LOVE thier stuff.
> 
> Carmakoma


 
That dress is pretty cute!!


----------



## Samia

ambicion6 said:


> Here is the dress and belt I bought a couple of weeks ago from the Evans store. The two pieces were by Beth Ditto (the singer) who did a collaboration with Evans (the plus size store here in the UK).
> 
> I had the dress taken in slightly at the hips because it was just too much (though i know that is the style here in the UK - outfits with poofy hips! but as it is my 42in hips dont need additional emphasis)
> 
> Its still available online. I would say their sizing is true (I got a uk 16 and apart from the hips which were made bigger on purpose the dress fit like a glove). It also comes with straps, which is how I wore it.
> 
> Stain Glass Prom Dress - Beth Ditto at Evans - evans


 
The dress looks really nice on you and you are beautiful!


----------



## ambicion6

Samia & claireZk - aw thanks Ladies. the dress is so comfy too  Its nice to find dresses that fit my top half AND my bottom half! I wish we had an Evans in the US.


----------



## gucci lover

impasto said:


> Okay here is a dress that I bought at Forever 21. Please do NOT look at my arms! I usually wear cardigans over my tank dresses. I love this dress, luckily I am short so it isn't too short for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Hi! This is my first post in this thread.
> 
> I have been a silent onlooker. MISSINDEPENDENT, I completely idolize your look. I am so jealous of your items that we can't get in the states!


 
i totally missed this post   You look FAB!  I saw the orange one too at my local F21.  Do you like the length?  I might go try this on, now seeing that it's not too short on you.  i wear cardigans over my sleeveless tops too


----------



## gucci lover

ambicion6 said:


>


 
Simply Gorgeous!  Love the dress and you're so beautiful


----------



## gucci lover

mollinski - i  the striped dress.  I'm a sucker for stripes!!!


----------



## Mollinski76

gucci lover said:


> mollinski - i  the striped dress.  I'm a sucker for stripes!!!



Thanks Gucci Lover & everyone else who commented on the dress!  I am totally in love with it and put in my order on Monday!  Can't wait!


----------



## Reesee

Mollinski76 said:


> Thanks Gucci Lover & everyone else who commented on the dress! I am totally in love with it and put in my order on Monday! Can't wait!


 
Mollinski, do you mind telling me how tall you are?  I LOVE the stripped dress but I am really short (5' even) and am afraid it would be too long.  I hover around a size 12.  Thanks!


----------



## claireZk

^ Maybe you could hem it?


----------



## Reesee

claireZk said:


> ^ Maybe you could hem it?


 
Story of my life!   Just wondeirng if the print would be overpowering on my frame.  There is nowhere local that sells this so I can't try on.


----------



## claireZk

^ I think if it wasn't too long it would look adorable on someone petite!


----------



## Mollinski76

Reesee said:


> Mollinski, do you mind telling me how tall you are?  I LOVE the stripped dress but I am really short (5' even) and am afraid it would be too long.  I hover around a size 12.  Thanks!



I am 5'4 3/4"


----------



## Indigowaters

I'm sorry. Haven't been on here much. It was a part of the sweater.





gucci lover said:


> *indigo* - what a cute, comfy shopping outfit.  i really like that sweater, was that a pink tee underneath or just part of the sweater?


----------



## keodi

ayshaa said:


> I'll probably be regretting posting this the next morning lol
> But wanted to support the ladies here and break my shyness a bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Evans
> Legging: Wet look from Evans
> Bag: Chanel Classic flap with ghw
> Shoes: I forgot? lol
> 
> Night out with the girls, I didn't put my bangles on yet
> and I was shaking the point and shoot camera, oh well lol forgive my clumsiness!


 
love the outfit!


----------



## Indigowaters

Top and skirt - Old Navy
Shoes - Bandolino

Review on plus-size outerwear here: http://iwearit4me.blogspot.com/


----------



## rainrowan

Has anyone ever tried Talbots online? 

TALBOTS ONLINE

I would like to hear what you think about their Woman 12W-24W and their Petite 12WP-22WP sizing.

I have a size "X" blouse which is a 12W in the Talbots catalog but wondered if I could order from the Petite line, say, a 14WP -- or even their Misses XL (which is 18-20). I'm just at that cusp of 5'4" and it drives me nuts never being quite sure. The "X/12W" fits well.

Any experience?

I'm going to see if my ds can take some pics of me today... I will post if my poses come out respectable LOL


----------



## Stephanie***

Indigowaters said:


> Top and skirt - Old Navy
> Shoes - Bandolino
> 
> Review on plus-size outerwear here: http://iwearit4me.blogspot.com/



WOW-effect!!!! you look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayshaa

Indigowaters said:


> Top and skirt - Old Navy
> Shoes - Bandolino
> 
> Review on plus-size outerwear here: http://iwearit4me.blogspot.com/



Stunning look!  I love the skirt!


----------



## ayshaa

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, made my day 
I am trying to post more here, it is fun!


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks for the compliments ladies!


----------



## kcf68

ayshaa said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind comments, made my day
> I am trying to post more here, it is fun!


 
I like your outfit but the most stunning thing about the picture is your smile.  More people should smile like you and let their real beauty shine.


----------



## keodi

Indigowaters said:


> Top and skirt - Old Navy
> Shoes - Bandolino
> 
> Review on plus-size outerwear here: http://iwearit4me.blogspot.com/


 
love the skirts!


----------



## PlushnCute

ayshaa said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for the encouragement!
> 
> Here is a snapshot of my outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Evans sequin vest top
> See-through Cover up: Noriko Collection Thailand
> Jeans: Evans Denim Legging with boot cut
> Bag: Chanel reissue flap in bronze
> Shoes: Unknown


 

Stunning!!!


----------



## Gerry

Rainrowan, don't buy 18-20 pants. I am 5' 9" and have bought the 19-20 before and they are super long. Not so sure about tops. I used to work in retail, though , and I bet the WP would work for you. 5' 4" is the cutoff of petite to missy. Talbots does have outstanding customer service, though, if you call them. They have always been extremely nice to me. Good luck!!!


----------



## impasto

gucci lover said:


> i totally missed this post   You look FAB!  I saw the orange one too at my local F21.  Do you like the length?  I might go try this on, now seeing that it's not too short on you.  i wear cardigans over my sleeveless tops too



Thanks so much!
I am 5'2, and i really like the length!


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i'm 1" shorter than you


----------



## rainrowan

Gerry said:


> Rainrowan, don't buy 18-20 pants. I am 5' 9" and have bought the 19-20 before and they are super long. Not so sure about tops. I used to work in retail, though , and I bet the WP would work for you. 5' 4" is the cutoff of petite to missy. Talbots does have outstanding customer service, though, if you call them. They have always been extremely nice to me. Good luck!!!




Thanks,* Gerry!*  I will keep that in mind and I see what you mean. Sometimes the larger the size, the longer the length etc. Sometimes I wish I was just 2" taller (and just as big LOL) so I can go by one sizing instead.

I have been shopping for Talbot off eBay since it is a lot less expensive. I'm going to give the WP size a try. If it does not work out, I will definitely make a trip to go to Talbots one of these days and get measured properly so I know my size.  I just hesitate about spending so much $$$ direct, their clothing is really nice but pricier than what I'd normally spend. (handbags no problem of course)

Sorry ladies, I have not felt confident with any of my pictures. I don't know if it's just the camera angle or my body image. I love my clothes but can't seem to get a shot that looks remotely like what (I think) I'm wearing


----------



## ayshaa

Hello everyone!

I was on my out to meet a client, I thought I will snapshots my outfit for today,
unfortunately the whole outfit doesn't show, my DSLR camera was way too heavy to be handheld! I almost dropped it! 






Black fitted dress: Evans
Elastic buckles Belt: Evans
Flat Shoes: Tod's
Top handle Bag: Tod's Fall collection
Timepiece: Chanel 

I am soo in love with Tod's shoes, they are quite comfy 

-

Thank you *keodi*, *PlushnCute*, *kcf68* for the kind comment


----------



## gucci lover

^^simply gorgeous


----------



## Elsie87

*Ayshaa* you look STUNNING!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

OOT abit here but Ayshaa, after staring at your portfolio and photos... I'm SOOOOOOOO tempted to ask if you do wedding shot? Lol!!!


----------



## ayshaa

Thank you *gucci lover* and *Elsie87*! 

*inlovewithvuitt*: Are you proposing a job for me? LOL J/K!! 
I am a fashion and advertising/commercial photographer, 
you can visit my website on www.ayshaphotography.com. 
My work is of course different than my snapshots lol as I barely use lighting at home.


----------



## ayshaa

I had to show my 227 reissue flap! 
Shoes are from softspots (really comfy)


----------



## rainrowan

^ this is a beautiful look! I love Chanel and I love Mary Janes too. I want to dress like this again...


----------



## impasto

ayshaa ... your coordinations are simply stunning! i love that Tod's bag.


----------



## gucci lover

ayshaa said:


> Thank you *gucci lover* and *Elsie87*!
> 
> *inlovewithvuitt*: Are you proposing a job for me? LOL J/K!!
> I am a fashion and advertising/commercial photographer,
> you can visit my website on www.ayshaphotography.com.
> My work is of course different than my snapshots lol as I barely use lighting at home.


 
Your pictures are amazing and you are so talented!  Thank you so much for sharing your work with us!


----------



## Samia

*ayshaa*, love your outfit! Your pics are great and that Chanel 227 reissue is tdf!


----------



## keodi

ayshaa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was on my out to meet a client, I thought I will snapshots my outfit for today,
> unfortunately the whole outfit doesn't show, my DSLR camera was way too heavy to be handheld! I almost dropped it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black fitted dress: Evans
> Elastic buckles Belt: Evans
> Flat Shoes: Tod's
> Top handle Bag: Tod's Fall collection
> Timepiece: Chanel
> 
> I am soo in love with Tod's shoes, they are quite comfy
> 
> -
> 
> Thank you *keodi*, *PlushnCute*, *kcf68* for the kind comment


 
love your outfit!!! georgeous accessories including the chanel.


----------



## ayshaa

*gucci lover:* Thank you my dear, I am so happy to share, I do feel a bit shy sometime but trying my best lol

*Samia:* Thank you hun! I love that Chanel! I am saving up for more reissues, I want it in 226 instead of 227, they look nice as a night out bag.

*keodi:* Thank you!!  I am glad you liked the pictures, Chanel is such addiction lol


----------



## Samia

I need a nice blazer, something well fitted to wear with skinny jeans, any suggestions?


----------



## Phédre

You all looks so fantastic! My first post here!


----------



## Samia

^*Phedre*, you look fantastic yourself and welcome to the thread.
I love your top, may I ask where is it from?


----------



## Phédre

Thank you, Samia. My top is Sandwich. It's a Dutch brand.


----------



## zfamme

^^^Nice Outfit!


----------



## CalamityJean

I wore this to work yesterday 

dress:NY&CO
Cardigan:Vera Wang for Kohls
Tank: Old navy 
Shoes: Bandolino


----------



## Samia

*CalamityJean*, I cannot see your pic!


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i can't see either 

phedre - you look fab!


----------



## keodi

Phédre;12035681 said:
			
		

> You all looks so fantastic! My first post here!


love your outfit!!


----------



## CalamityJean

I don't know what happened. I will try to post from my computer at home tonight.


----------



## nooch

Phedre and CJ, you both look fantastic!  

And Phedre, I love your hair!  I wish my hair would do "happy curls" like yours - when mine is that length I just look like I've been electrocuted!


----------



## Phédre

Thank you nooch, keodi and gucci lover!
About the hair, a lot of mousse and I mean a lot! I always envy women with sleek, straight hair.


----------



## youngandbroke

Phédre;12035681 said:
			
		

> You all looks so fantastic! My first post here!




Loooveeeee the Epi Speedy!


----------



## miyale30

Dress: Celine by IGIGI
Belt: Buckle Belt in black matte by IGIGI
Shoes: Linea Paolo Angelique sandal


----------



## miyale30

ayshaa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was on my out to meet a client, I thought I will snapshots my outfit for today,
> unfortunately the whole outfit doesn't show, my DSLR camera was way too heavy to be handheld! I almost dropped it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black fitted dress: Evans
> Elastic buckles Belt: Evans
> Flat Shoes: Tod's
> Top handle Bag: Tod's Fall collection
> Timepiece: Chanel
> 
> I am soo in love with Tod's shoes, they are quite comfy
> 
> -
> 
> Thank you *keodi*, *PlushnCute*, *kcf68* for the kind comment




Love your look and love your photos!


----------



## Indigowaters

Gorgeous dress! I always wondered if anyone has ordered from them. I've eyed quite a few dresses but never took the plunge. You look great! 


miyale30 said:


> Dress: Celine by IGIGI
> Belt: Buckle Belt in black matte by IGIGI
> Shoes: Linea Paolo Angelique sandal


----------



## ginag

miyale30, that dress is fab! Love it with the shoes. I've seen lots of things on the igigi site too, but never ordered anything.


----------



## Elsie87

*Miya* you look amazing!!!! Love that dress!


----------



## CalamityJean

LOVE the dress Miya!!


----------



## DiamondLyfe

Miya - That dress looks beautiful on you.  I love the color.  I browsed the Igigi website and their clothes look cute.  Can you tell me if they're worth the money, quality-wise and fit?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I JUST discovered this thread!!!  YAY!!!

I am plus size AND pregnant...if any of you run into that issue I will now swear by work pants from JC Penneys!!!  I will come back and share my heck-on-wheels story about trying to find phat pants for even phatter Mommies!!!

I am SO excited to have found this thread!!!  I have a home now!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Hello again  Just got back from Chania, Crete on Sat.

Heres a cuple og 8 holliday outfits:


----------



## MissIndependent

More


----------



## SunnyFreckles

MissIndependent said:


> More


 
Honey...

You are my hero!  You rock that bikini and look smokin' hot!!!  GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## nooch

MI - I know I say this every time you post but GORGEOUS!!!  Love your dresses and LOVE LOVE LOVE that bathing suit!


----------



## MissIndependent

Thank you both 

Edit: The bikini is not really a healther-neck, but a normal one like the one on my other pix here. 
But the first time I had it on at the beach one of the strings broke, så I pulled the other one off and tighted them together in the neck. Dident have another bikini with me that day


----------



## miyale30

DiamondLyfe said:


> Miya - That dress looks beautiful on you.  I love the color.  I browsed the Igigi website and their clothes look cute.  Can you tell me if they're worth the money, quality-wise and fit?



Thank you

Hi, I have ordered 5 dresses and I will say that the quality is very good, especially the dresses that are lined.  I find them to drape really nicely.  As far as fit goes it's always hard to order clothes online, 3 will be going back!  I have an appointment at IGIGI tomorrow to try on more clothes and maybe do some exchanges...  Wish me luck!


----------



## miyale30

indigowaters, ginag, Elsie and Calamity Jean, thank you for the sweet words!


----------



## MissIndependent

Im in this today.


( "Kys" on my ring means kiss in danish  )


----------



## pearlisthegurl

So cute! Love the ring and your hair bow!


----------



## trisha48228

Cute outfits ladies.


----------



## MissIndependent

pearlisthegurl said:


> So cute! Love the ring and your hair bow!



The ring is in caramic - and thanks


----------



## claireZk

MissIndependent said:


> Hello again  Just got back from Chania, Crete on Sat.
> 
> Heres a cuple og 8 holliday outfits:


You remind me of Lily Allen (which is huge compliment, because I LOVE her)


----------



## MissIndependent

claireZk said:


> You remind me of Lily Allen (which is huge compliment, because I LOVE her)


 Why? Ive never heard that one before


----------



## Samia

*MI*, you are looking great!


----------



## nova_girl

I've never posted a picture here (mainly because my outfits are usually nothing special) but I just came back from a cruise so I thought I'd post some of the outfits I wore. The photobucket pictures were huge and these image shack ones seem a bit small but I prefer them to the extreme close ups! The descriptions are below the picture.





Dress: Target





Dress: American Eagle





Dress: Dorothy Perkins





Dress: Calvin Klein
Wristlet: Coach
Shrug: JCPenney!


----------



## nova_girl

Dress: Unknown, bought at TK Maxx





Dress: Unknown, bought at AJ Wright
Bag: Free gift with purchase at ULTA!





Dress: Primark
Wrap: Free with Company magazine!





Dress: Unknown, bought from Ross





Top: Target
Pants: Unknown, bought from Marshalls


----------



## MissIndependent

I was just trying on my new dresses from Carmakoma, thats a danish plussize label


----------



## MissIndependent

And the second dress


----------



## miyale30

nova_girl and MissIndependent, great dresses ladies! You both look fantastic!


----------



## Stephanie***

@ nova_girl and MissIndependent
you look georgous girls!!!!

wanna see more


----------



## nova_girl

Thank you miyale and Stephanie!


----------



## Ellapretty

Just started reading this thread - read some pages in the front, and then skipped to the back....

I wanted to mention that I love your style Samia - the outfits that I've seen are always so perfectly put together...I really want to develop that ability to coordinate well....



Samia said:


> Me yesterday
> Shirt: Zara
> Top: forever21
> Skinny Jeans: Mango
> Shoes: Mango
> Bag: RM Clutch


----------



## MissIndependent

Stephanie*** said:


> @ nova_girl and MissIndependent
> you look georgous girls!!!!
> 
> wanna see more



 Thanks


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Nova_girl and MissIndependent- i love your outfits!!!!!


----------



## Samia

Ellapretty said:


> Just started reading this thread - read some pages in the front, and then skipped to the back....
> 
> I wanted to mention that I love your style Samia - the outfits that I've seen are always so perfectly put together...I really want to develop that ability to coordinate well....


 
Thank you and welcome to thread!


----------



## Samia

Nova girl, lovely outfits!

MI, love both the dresses!


----------



## ayshaa

Looking stunning ladies as always


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on last night at an AMAZING concert 

Carmakoma dress/tunic
H&M tights
H&M pumps
H&M ring


( Me and my sister in the last pix  )


----------



## MissIndependent

And tonight when its girls night out


----------



## claireZk

Nova- I love your dresses!! 



MissIndependent said:


> Why? Ive never heard that one before


I think it's mostly your hair, and also your clothing style 

I love the purple shoes & ring--  I need to go to H&M!


----------



## Not addicted

nova_girl said:


> Dress: Unknown, bought at TK Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Unknown, bought at AJ Wright
> Bag: Free gift with purchase at ULTA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Primark
> Wrap: Free with Company magazine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Unknown, bought from Ross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Target
> Pants: Unknown, bought from Marshalls



I LOVE! the grey and yellow dress you got at Ross!!!! You look so beautiful and feminine in all your dresses--especially that one!!


----------



## nova_girl

Thanks you guys for all the compliments! I've gone back to dressing bummy so I don't have any new pictures to post lol.

Not addicted- Thanks, I love that dress too! I actually bought a similar dress that day that I loved even more but it was a size smaller and the bust area showed too much of my bra so I had to return it. I hope it went to good home.


----------



## VeeDubGirl

MissIndependent said:


> And tonight when its girls night out



Wow, you always look polished and incredibly fashionable. I love your looks. You are really fabulous!


----------



## VeeDubGirl

Hey Nova Girl. that polka-dot dress is TDF. You are stunning. You ladies are inspiring me. I've never posted in this thread before. but I may have to share some of my outfits soon.


----------



## Bagged

A Summer dress side view


----------



## Bagged

...and another with my Gloria Vanderbilt jeans and Calvin Klein tank that's really lingerie, but I like it otherwise, obviously.  This is me 24lbs lighter.


----------



## kelbell35

Loving all your girls' outfits!!


----------



## youngandbroke

Hey ladies! I'm in the market for a great pair of jeans except I have an apple body type (lager midsection narrow hips) and I have no clue where to buy from. It seems like everywhere I look there are only jeans that compliment a larger hip area. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cindy05

Youngandbroke, I am also an apple shape. I love jeans from Tommy Hilfiger. They have good stretch and sit a little higher (not mommy jeans high) but not low rise (which makes you have muffin tops).


----------



## malmccy

Hey I posted once a long time ago but I decided to post again. This is what I had on yesterday. Please pardon the mess I was rushing to classes and didn't have time to clean.

Cardigan-American Apparel
Dress-I heart Ronson
Leggings-Torrid
Boots-Corso Como










http://www.flickr.com/photos/42602392@N06/3927677170/


----------



## Brenn18

Don't post often, but took a pic today to check myself and thought I'd add it here!  Everything is Gap, except the shoes which are Joie Veronicas. Love these shoes! (not in the pic, but my bag was a black Hayden-Harnett Wyeth tote)


----------



## malmccy

Here are my outfits from the yesterday and today.
yesterday



Scarf: street vendor, NYC
Jacket: St. John's Bay, JCPenny
T-shirt: Merona, Target
Jeans: Unknown
Shoes: Merona, Target

today



Jacket: St. John's Bay, JCPenny
Shirt: JCrew
Trousers: Worthington, JCPenny
Shoes: Merona, Target


----------



## ayshaa

Ladies, you all looking fab!! 

Lately I've been shopping from H&M, New Look and Evans a lot of clothes lol 
I am mixing and matching, I will take pictures of that later when I have the time! 
I just wish there were more of a high quality clothes my size 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone have made a plus-size shoes thread? 
I am quite interested in that, as it is a bit hard finding all those wide-fit shoes. 

*Samia *can you maybe start a thread?


----------



## ayshaa

youngandbroke said:


> Hey ladies! I'm in the market for a great pair of jeans except I have an apple body type (lager midsection narrow hips) and I have no clue where to buy from. It seems like everywhere I look there are only jeans that compliment a larger hip area. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.



I found a nice jeans legging that you might want to take a look at, 
I know you are looking for a jeans but these are worth getting too, 
I've got two pairs and loving it! Great materials and details too 






At *Evans.com*


----------



## malmccy

This is my outfit from Friday evening. Went out with some friends after a long day.




T-shirt: Jcrew
Jeans: Hot Topic 
Shoes: Target 
Jacket: Unknown


----------



## Samia

*ayshaa*, you go ahead and start the thread on wide shoes, I would not have much experience with the topic. Also can't wait to see your new outfits with all the shopping you have done, I am liking the plus size range in H&M. And where did you find the jeans leggings, I got a pair in black from dorothy perkins and loving it but I am looking for more.

*malmccy*, loving all your outfits, you look great!

*Brenn18*, love your outfit and your are beautiful!


----------



## Samia

Bagged said:


> A Summer dress side view


 
You look great!


----------



## Samia

Did anyone get anything from the Anna Sui for Target line?


----------



## Bagged

Samia said:


> You look great!


Thanks, Samia!


----------



## Bagged

The blouse fits off the shoulders but it's hard to tell from this pose.


----------



## Bagged

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm btwn size -12-14 sometimes a 16
> sorry if these pics are too big
> one of my fave outfits.  Rip my jcrew katie cardi thats been missing:
> gap wide leg jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br dress, club monaco cardi, br shoes


Nice!!


----------



## malmccy

Thanks Samia!


----------



## Bagged




----------



## Bagged




----------



## MissIndependent

I was in my new coat today


----------



## madisontaylor

Hello, I've been following this tread for a while and I love all your beautiful outfits! I am plus size and I am looking for a pair of flat leather knee high boots. I have looked at a few but they don't fit over my 16ish inch circumference calves. Have you had this problem and do you have any stores that I could look at? Thanks in advance!


----------



## justwatchin

MissIndependent said:


> I was in my new coat today



Such a cute coat! Who makes it?


----------



## nooch

madisontaylor said:


> Hello, I've been following this tread for a while and I love all your beautiful outfits! I am plus size and I am looking for a pair of flat leather knee high boots. I have looked at a few but they don't fit over my 16ish inch circumference calves. Have you had this problem and do you have any stores that I could look at? Thanks in advance!



I know onestopplus.com has wide calf boots!  I saw a few cute ones last year, haven't looked yet this year!


----------



## MissIndependent

justwatchin said:


> Such a cute coat! Who makes it?



Its my a swedish brand called Gina Tricot.




Today im in all my new stuff:

Dress and tights from H&M and flats from Zara


----------



## malmccy

Wore this yesterday to go shopping with my roommate.



Jacket: Unknown
Tank: Old Navy
Leggings: Torrid
Boots: Corso Como
Belt: Street Vendor

Wore this today to go shopping again.



Sweater: New York & Company
Jeans: Hot Topic
Bracelet: Plum Pudding (purchased it yesterday)
Shoes: Target


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks Bagged- I love your JC shoes.  I've lost a lot of weight since then.


----------



## malmccy

Wore this today (the picture is a bit fuzzy, sorry):




Cardigan: Old Navy
Tank: Gap
Leggings: Torrid
Boots: Corso Como
Bracelet: Plum Pudding


----------



## Bagged

MissIndependent said:


> I was in my new coat today


Beautiful coat!


----------



## nooch

Love it, malmccy!


----------



## malmccy

Thanks nooch!


----------



## Bagged

malmccy said:


> Wore this today (the picture is a bit fuzzy, sorry):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan: Old Navy
> Tank: Gap
> Leggings: Torrid
> Boots: Corso Como
> Bracelet: Plum Pudding


Work those boots, girl! Very nice!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on tonight.

Blazer from Gina Tricot
Tank top from H&M
Denim leggins from Pieces
Socks from H&M
Wedges from Zara

And my new coat and E/W Bayswater


----------



## ameliamasniari

hey.. i am indonesian , size 14 n 16

"http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30696465&id=1154231868#/photo.php?pid=30540852&id=1154231868"][/IMG]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30696465&id=1154231868#/photo.php?pid=30540852&id=1154231868

[URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30696465&id=1154231868#/photo.php?pid=30464055&id=1154231868"]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30696465&id=1154231868#/photo.php?pid=30464055&id=1154231868[/URL]


This is indonesian dress... 


[IMG][URL="http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=1154231868#/photo.php?pid=30463262&id=1154231868"]http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=1154231868#/photo.php?pid=30463262&id=1154231868[/URL]


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great!
I haven't posted in ages, here goes one from a few days ago

Shirt- Zara
Treggings- Dorothy Perkins
Flats- Aldo
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff
Necklace- Tiffany & Co
Scraf- Gucci (My Hijab)


----------



## Bagged

A night on the town with my husband...then out-n-about wiff muh jeans on.  








Here's a nice shot of muh booty 




Up close of
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 muh kicks


----------



## QueenCoco

talldrnkofwater said:


> Thanks Bagged- I love your JC shoes. I've lost a lot of weight since then.


 

I see from your avatar!!! You look fabulous! Whats your secret???


----------



## malmccy

Samia and Bagged - Looking good!


----------



## Bagged

malmccy said:


> Samia and Bagged - Looking good!


Thank you, Sweetie!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I posted this in the other outfit thread before I saw this one.  The shoes and the clutch are Zanottis.


----------



## JuneHawk

MissIndependent said:


> I was in my new coat today



That coat....


----------



## pearlisthegurl

june hawk i love love love those shoes!


----------



## theekayu

Hi! I'm very new to this thread. I'm in Thailand. Unfortunately, not a lot of brandname outfits for plus size girls are around. All I do is to seek after for my closet. These are some examples.


The very first one - Little (?) black dress with my Dior and ,of course, my proud-to-present made-to-order  shoes. (Gosh, I can't buy ones better in my country but I do like this shoemaker's.)


----------



## theekayu

Me at the desk at work. Of course with my LV.


----------



## theekayu

Me again with knitted blouse and LV eye scarf.


----------



## theekayu

This is the little black dress mentioned above, worn with LV again.


----------



## theekayu

Bored already with my pics? Oh no! just another one more pic for now.










Thank you for watching.


----------



## JuneHawk

theekayu, you look great!


----------



## UK2ME

Ladies, you're all looking FANTASTIC!


----------



## Suzzeee

madisontaylor said:


> Hello, I've been following this tread for a while and I love all your beautiful outfits! I am plus size and I am looking for a pair of flat leather knee high boots. I have looked at a few but they don't fit over my 16ish inch circumference calves. Have you had this problem and do you have any stores that I could look at? Thanks in advance!



Try www.duoboots.com - you order by shoe and calf size and they have cute styles and the quality is good.  They're in the UK, but they ship almost anywhere.  I have 4 pair of boots from them including tall flat suede ones that are super comfy!


----------



## nooch

theekayu, welcome to the thread - I LOVE YOUR OUTFITS


----------



## bedhead

Winter decided to show up here today, so I bundled up:






Cashmere cowlneck scarf: Hanne Apparel (my clothing line!)
Wool dress: Eileen Fisher
Jersey leggings: Eileen Fisher
Legwarmer ankle boots: MM6 Maison Martin Margiela
Handbag: Balenciaga 04 Black First w/Pewter Hardware

I love fall and winter, because I love snuggly knits! The boots were especially warm and cozy on such a cold day.


----------



## sparkling*diva

bedhead said:


> Winter decided to show up here today, so I bundled up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere cowlneck scarf: Hanne Apparel (my clothing line!)
> Wool dress: Eileen Fisher
> Jersey leggings: Eileen Fisher
> Legwarmer ankle boots: MM6 Maison Martin Margiela
> Handbag: Balenciaga 04 Black First w/Pewter Hardware
> 
> I love fall and winter, because I love snuggly knits! The boots were especially warm and cozy on such a cold day.






I love your outfit, especially the boots!....they look so snug!.....I dont remember seeing them here in the UK high street but maybe I just missed them.

x


----------



## sparkling*diva

Green Cardigan - New Look
Star Print Tunic - New Look
Belt - New Look (came attached to another top)
Black Leggings - Dorothy Perkins
Tan Slouch Boots - New Look

(As you can see i love new look!)


----------



## UK2ME

So despite my extended absence, I still can't take a better picture 

Here's my "running around doing errands" look for today - not very exciting, but I love the sweater.





Sweater & tank, H&M
Jeans, Old Navy
Boots, LL Bean (Here comes winter, people!)

And this is a dress I picked up over the summer and *love*:





Dress, Target
Shoes, Goodwill


----------



## sparkling*diva

sparkling*diva said:


> Green Cardigan - New Look
> Star Print Tunic - New Look
> Belt - New Look (came attached to another top)
> Black Leggings - Dorothy Perkins
> Tan Slouch Boots - New Look
> 
> (As you can see i love new look!)






weird, what happened to my pic ? it was ok yesterday lol


----------



## UK2ME

I don't know, Diva, but I love your haircut!


----------



## sparkling*diva

UK2ME said:


> I don't know, Diva, but I love your haircut!



lol thnx. I'll try reposting the pic...maybe need to resize it  x


----------



## CeCChanel

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on tonight.
> 
> Blazer from Gina Tricot
> Tank top from H&M
> Denim leggins from Pieces
> Socks from H&M
> Wedges from Zara
> 
> And my new coat and E/W Bayswater



Loooooooooooooove it!!! (girl, why are you posting in the plus size thread?)


----------



## labelmom5

Great photos ladies, you all look so amazing!


----------



## MissIndependent

CeCChanel said:


> Loooooooooooooove it!!! (girl, why are you posting in the plus size thread?)



Thank you 

Because im a size 16


----------



## Bagged

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you
> 
> Because im a size 16


So am I! You carry it well!


----------



## CeCChanel

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you
> 
> Because im a size 16



You're very welcome! You don't look like a size 16 at all! How tall are you? I'm  5'6 and  size 12 and you look slimmer than me. Visited your blog, and saw some of the pictures there aswell. If i understand it right the size 16 = XL? Trodde ikke Gina hadde den størrelsen? Deres største er L, som er mer lik M?


----------



## MissIndependent

Bagged said:


> So am I! You carry it well!



Thank you.


----------



## MissIndependent

CeCChanel said:


> You're very welcome! You don't look like a size 16 at all! How tall are you? I'm  5'6 and  size 12 and you look slimmer than me. Visited your blog, and saw some of the pictures there aswell. If i understand it right the size 16 = XL? Trodde ikke Gina hadde den størrelsen? Deres største er L, som er mer lik M?



Thank you. Im about 85 kilos and 176 high.

A size 14 is an XL, im in betwin a size 14 and 16. In some lines im a size 14 and in others a 16 - did that make scense?


Gina Tricot, har XL/42


----------



## CeCChanel

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you. Im about 85 kilos and 176 high.
> 
> A size 14 is an XL, im in betwin a size 14 and 16. In some lines im a size 14 and in others a 16 - did that make scense?
> 
> 
> Gina Tricot, har XL/42



Yes, that makes sense. Because I use 12 sometimes 14. Depends.
I very seldom see a size XL at Gina T. And I feel a Xl there is a L in real life. Hehe.


----------



## Samia

Outfit a few days ago:
Top/ long shirt: Zara
cardigan: Mango
Skinnies: Dorothy Perkins
Shoes: Charles & Kieth
Bangle: CC skye


----------



## UK2ME

Cute, Samia!  I love the cardy - it looks like it's comfy-cozy!

Tuesday:







Cardy, Ann Taylor
T-Shirt, Old Navy
Skirt, Sears

Today:






Cardy, Target
Shirt, Old Navy
Trousers, Marks & Spencer


----------



## Neptune

Hello everyone. I've been following this thread for some time now but I've never had the nerve to post myself. I've always been very against taking full body pictures, but since January I've lost 85lb and I'm starting to feel a little more comfortable, so I thought I'd post one....

Please excuse my filthy mirror, and sorry the picture is so dark. 

Cardigan - Old Navy
White shirt - Unknown
Jeans - Torrid (the look black, but they're dark blue)






BTW I'm 6ft and around a size 16


----------



## Mollinski76

I love this look... very cozy!  Wish I were wearing this right now!!!


bedhead said:


> Winter decided to show up here today, so I bundled up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere cowlneck scarf: Hanne Apparel (my clothing line!)
> Wool dress: Eileen Fisher
> Jersey leggings: Eileen Fisher
> Legwarmer ankle boots: MM6 Maison Martin Margiela
> Handbag: Balenciaga 04 Black First w/Pewter Hardware
> 
> I love fall and winter, because I love snuggly knits! The boots were especially warm and cozy on such a cold day.


----------



## Mollinski76

Its been a while since I was on here last but UK2ME you are looking GREAT!!!  Love the color combos!



UK2ME said:


> Cute, Samia!  I love the cardy - it looks like it's comfy-cozy!
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardy, Ann Taylor
> T-Shirt, Old Navy
> Skirt, Sears
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardy, Target
> Shirt, Old Navy
> Trousers, Marks & Spencer


----------



## Mollinski76

Great outfit!  Congratulations on your weight loss too!  You are beautiful!



Neptune said:


> Hello everyone. I've been following this thread for some time now but I've never had the nerve to post myself. I've always been very against taking full body pictures, but since January I've lost 85lb and I'm starting to feel a little more comfortable, so I thought I'd post one....
> 
> Please excuse my filthy mirror, and sorry the picture is so dark.
> 
> Cardigan - Old Navy
> White shirt - Unknown
> Jeans - Torrid (the look black, but they're dark blue)
> 
> photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs231.snc1/7820_1224884950809_1489573048_600726_3655559_n.jpg
> 
> BTW I'm 6ft and around a size 16


----------



## UK2ME

Thanks Mollinski - it's been a while since I've been on here too 

Neptune, welcome!!  You look fab, and congrats on your weight loss.  I am also deeply envious of your hair, which is beautiful!


----------



## Neptune

Mollinski76 said:


> Great outfit!  Congratulations on your weight loss too!  You are beautiful!






UK2ME said:


> Neptune, welcome!!  You look fab, and congrats on your weight loss.  I am also deeply envious of your hair, which is beautiful!



Thank you both


----------



## nooch

Samia, UK - you look great as always!

Neptune, welcome to the thread - you look like a model.


----------



## MissIndependent

Neptune -> you look soo pretty


----------



## cindy05

Love this coat! U look fantastic as usual.


MissIndependent said:


> I was in my new coat today


----------



## malmccy

This is me today (please excuse the mess):




Sleeveless cardigan: For the Republic
Pocket Tank: Old Navy
Jeans: Hot Topic
Rain Boots: Coach


----------



## Bagged

Neptune said:


> Hello everyone. I've been following this thread for some time now but I've never had the nerve to post myself. I've always been very against taking full body pictures, but since January I've lost 85lb and I'm starting to feel a little more comfortable, so I thought I'd post one....
> 
> Please excuse my filthy mirror, and sorry the picture is so dark.
> 
> Cardigan - Old Navy
> White shirt - Unknown
> Jeans - Torrid (the look black, but they're dark blue)
> 
> photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs231.snc1/7820_1224884950809_1489573048_600726_3655559_n.jpg
> 
> BTW I'm 6ft and around a size 16


Very pretty!  That white really looks nice under the black.  Nice choices!


----------



## Bagged

bedhead said:


> Winter decided to show up here today, so I bundled up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere cowlneck scarf: Hanne Apparel (my clothing line!)
> Wool dress: Eileen Fisher
> Jersey leggings: Eileen Fisher
> Legwarmer ankle boots: MM6 Maison Martin Margiela
> Handbag: Balenciaga 04 Black First w/Pewter Hardware
> 
> I love fall and winter, because I love snuggly knits! The boots were especially warm and cozy on such a cold day.


Very nice!!  I love those boots and sweater!  I have that bag, also....hmmm.


----------



## Bagged

malmccy said:


> This is me today (please excuse the mess):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeveless cardigan: For the Republic
> Pocket Tank: Old Navy
> Jeans: Hot Topic
> Rain Boots: Coach


Work those boots, Girl!!  Very cute!


----------



## Bagged

UK2ME said:


> Cute, Samia!  I love the cardy - it looks like it's comfy-cozy!
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardy, Ann Taylor
> T-Shirt, Old Navy
> Skirt, Sears
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardy, Target
> Shirt, Old Navy
> Trousers, Marks & Spencer


You really know how to layer your garments, nicely!  Ann Taylor is fabulous.  I really enjoy shopping there.  I love how you'll place Targets with Ann or Old Navy.  I'm the same way.


----------



## Samia

My outfit earlier today for some errands (Sorry about the dirty mirror)

Top- Mango
Jeans- Evans
Bag- LV
Shoes- Tommy Hilfiger​


----------



## UK2ME

Bagged said:


> You really know how to layer your garments, nicely! Ann Taylor is fabulous. I really enjoy shopping there. I love how you'll place Targets with Ann or Old Navy. I'm the same way.


 
Thanks   I would love to be able to afford to buy everything in Ann Taylor, but alas... 

Between the work-work, school work, band and husband, my 18-hour days haven't lent to taking pictures this week.  I'll try and get back on that this week!

Samia, you look as cute as always


----------



## Stephanie***

hey *Neptune*, you look so good in that oufit!!! you go girl 



MissIndependent said:


> Had this on tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer from Gina Tricot
> 
> Tank top from H&M
> 
> Denim leggins from Pieces
> 
> Socks from H&M
> 
> Wedges from Zara
> 
> 
> 
> And my new coat and E/W Bayswater





WOW! NICE!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this to lunch today.  We were baby-free thanks to my dad so my husband and I decided to treat ourselves to a nice lunch!


----------



## UK2ME

_Love_ those shoes, JuneHawk!

Yesterday:





Shirt, Lee
Trousers, Marks & Spencer
Flats, Target

Today:





Shirt, Liz Claiborne
Skirt, Old Navy
Same flats

Looking at today's picture, I notice I look shorter and broader than I really am.  The skirt is usually pretty flattering; I guess I need to pair it with something more fitted on top and a slight heel so that I don't look beach ball-shaped


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!  They are Irregular Choice.


----------



## Samia

JuneHawk and UK2Me, looking good girls!
Here is me out for some errands, sorry about the mirror again I promise I will clean it today.
Top: Thakoon for Target
Cardy: H&M
Jeans: Evans
Shoes: Aldo
Bag: Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## nooch

Samia you are one of my style idols - you always look so perfectly put together!  And ITA, UK2ME - definitely a different top.  I like the tights!  I wanna get into colorful tights.  But then, I've been swearing up and down I'm gonna post an outfit for like a year.  My current excuse is that I am perpetually between sizes and nothing fits right!


----------



## socalgem

Congrats on your weight loss and you look great!!



Neptune said:


> Hello everyone. I've been following this thread for some time now but I've never had the nerve to post myself. I've always been very against taking full body pictures, but since January I've lost 85lb and I'm starting to feel a little more comfortable, so I thought I'd post one....
> 
> Please excuse my filthy mirror, and sorry the picture is so dark.
> 
> Cardigan - Old Navy
> White shirt - Unknown
> Jeans - Torrid (the look black, but they're dark blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I'm 6ft and around a size 16


----------



## love2shop6

I know how difficult it is to find great plus size clothes so I wanted to share a great sale I heard about with everyone.  CJ Banks is having their Friends & Family event this weekend where everything in-store and online is 40% off! They have great plus size clothing that is fashionable and comfortable.  Share with your friends!  http://www.cjbanks.com/entry.point?target=Z&source=SOCIAL_AD:3441947:CJB


----------



## mrs moulds

gemruby41 said:


> Heading out to work today.
> 
> Blazer-JC Penny
> Blouse-from my sister
> Skirt-Gap
> Bag-Balenciaga
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin


 Wonderful outfit


----------



## rainrowan

Hi, here is a picture of me in my usual outfit, a fitted top and jeans (previously shown in the LV clubhouse).

I am in desperate need of a quality solid color tunic. I am 45yo, 5' 4" and a size 18/18W. My backside is really sticking out  I think I would prefer a 30" tunic, not too long...

Can some please please recommend a quality brand tunic that will last through many washings and is a nice flattering style?  I also like a slightly loose, or empire-style loose type of tunic. V-neck is flattering too.


----------



## rainrowan

Okay... I finally got up the nerve and it's now or never.... just went through my closet and pulled out all the TUNICS... pictures are coming....


----------



## rainrowan

My every day outfit is a plain fitted top with cropped pants or denims.

Talbots sz X top
The Avenue cropped pants
Speedy 35.

It is really hard to take pictures w/o the tripod; I am leaving out the handbags in the other shots


----------



## rainrowan

1X floral tunic from TJ Maxx
The Avenue cropped pants
(i need a body shaper under this one...)


----------



## rainrowan

Lane Bryant polka dot shirt (22W)
The Avenue cropped pants

front and back view. This is what I need to hide my rear.


----------



## rainrowan

Just My Size red ruched top (2X) from Walmart
same cropped pants from The Avenue


----------



## rainrowan

Last set for now:

Lane Bryant frilly v-neck sleeveless knit top
same v-neck worn w/ long red-black duster from Madison Ave boutique


----------



## rainrowan

^I hope these pictures give you an idea of what I'm looking for tunics style-wise.... any recs would be so appreciated! If I could order online, that would be even better.

Would love to dress more in the style of the last set of pics but being a SAHM I can't seem to pull it off all the time like other moms, or can I? I think I make too many messes myself to manage...


----------



## Samia

> Would love to dress more in the style of the last set of pics but being a SAHM I can't seem to pull it off all the time like other moms, or can I? I think I make too many messes myself to manage...



Give it a try, maybe you can!

I saw some nice ones here: 
http://www.silhouettes.com/endecase...upKey&D=tunics&Dn=102&Dx=mode+matchallpartial

and ann taylor too

BTW like all your outfits, you look good and comfortable.


----------



## rainrowan

^^ooh I like what I see already at Silhouettes, thank you *Samia*! I'll let you know if I end up ordering before the holidays.  Yes I prefer the looser feel. Nearly all my fitted tops feel constricting and makes me feel there's nothing to wear...

Ann Taylor makes plus sizes?? Where have I been all this time?? Must take a look... each time I've passed by them at the mall I see only the petite/average sizes in windows.


----------



## Samia

^ They go upto XXL/18, here is the size chart from there website:
http://www.anntaylor.com/catalog/sizechart_popup.jsp?productId=22258


----------



## choozen1ne

Have any of you ladies tried Forever 21 plus size skinny  jeans ? do they run small or true to size 

Thanks ~


----------



## Samia

Can anyone suggest where to get some good quality Jeans Trousers? Size 14-16
Thanks in advance.


----------



## trisha48228

Nice outfit gemruby


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Ya'll betta work! Great outfits, ladies!


----------



## shoppermag

claireZk said:


> Probably US 14 or 16.  UK sizes tend to be 1-2 sizes smaller than US sizes. HTH!


myShape doesn't go by size charts.  They have a really wonderful system where you enter specific measurements and fit and style preferences.  They match the information you provide to the information that they have from the various designers that they carry.  They will then give you recommended sizes and styles based on your shape and measurements.  It's really cool and it really works!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Gemruby41 I LOVE your CL's what season were they? i.e. are they still available do you think?


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Samia said:


> Can anyone suggest where to get some good quality Jeans Trousers? Size 14-16
> Thanks in advance.


 
I really like Svoboda's Cate wide leg trousers. I'm short so I have them tailored, but they're very flattering. Also, on the cheaper end, LB makes a decent Right Fit trouser that's cute too. 

Check out the site - www.svobodastyle.com

Happy shopping!


----------



## Samia

TheDivineWithin said:


> I really like Svoboda's Cate wide leg trousers. I'm short so I have them tailored, but they're very flattering. Also, on the cheaper end, LB makes a decent Right Fit trouser that's cute too.
> 
> Check out the site - www.svobodastyle.com
> 
> Happy shopping!


 
Thanks I will check it.


----------



## Samia

Vest- Zara
Oversized shirt- Zara
Skinny Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
Bag- LV
Shoes- John Galliano


----------



## pearlisthegurl

^ ADORABLE shoes and bag/scarf combo!


----------



## nooch

LOVE!!! your shoes/bag/scarf!  

I just started working at Avenue so I should be lookin fabulous... but there is not one pair of jeans in 18T in the entire store atm so my fabulousness will have to wait


----------



## KurlyChild

What a fun thread! You ladies look gorgeous.
Size US 14


----------



## nooch

Welcome to the thread, Kurly!  You look great


----------



## l_choice2001

SHirt and Shrug Lane Brant
Pants Torrid
Shoes Target Black Pointed Flats (not shown)


----------



## KurlyChild

*nooch* Thanks!


----------



## Sternchen

Great outfit, L!!


----------



## amytude

Ladies--need your help!  DH has his company dinner in a couple of weeks and I have nothing to wear!  I have tried on 10 or more dresses, which are the bane of my existence.  I'm a true apple shape or even an inverted triangle.  Dress is casual dressy so what kind of separates should I do?  I'd appreciate any looks you could suggest or pics.  Don't flame me, but I'm a size 10 bottom and probably a 14 top.  In dresses, I wear a 14.  I like this forum b/c you guys have a lot of great ideas (though I mostly just lurk).  I'm also only 5' tall so no tunics or anything like that.  TIA for any help!

Amy


----------



## Samia

Hi amytude, so I was thinking of separates for you, since you are smaller on the bottom how about a full knee length skirt or maybe a bubble skirt with a dressy top. Or maybe a high waisted skirt. Here are a few suggestions:

http://face.glam.com/articles/detail/perfect_party_look_the_highwaist_skirt/

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259688533089

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259687815257

Dresses

http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-dresses/timeless-dress.html

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259688405412

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1259688405430&ev19=1:32

Check a few styles here: http://www.myshape.com/shop/body-shape


----------



## nillacobain

l_choice2001 said:


> SHirt and Shrug Lane Brant
> Pants Torrid
> Shoes Target Black Pointed Flats (not shown)


 
*l_choice2001, I love your siggy!! *

---
Ladies, great outfits!!


----------



## amytude

Samia said:


> Hi amytude, so I was thinking of separates for you, since you are smaller on the bottom how about a full knee length skirt or maybe a bubble skirt with a dressy top. Or maybe a high waisted skirt. Here are a few suggestions:
> 
> http://face.glam.com/articles/detail/perfect_party_look_the_highwaist_skirt/
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259688533089
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259687815257
> 
> Dresses
> 
> http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-dresses/timeless-dress.html
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1259688405412
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1259688405430&ev19=1:32
> 
> Check a few styles here: http://www.myshape.com/shop/body-shape



I can't really wear many of the styles (no empire waist or high waisted anything--I have zero rise!), but I adore that cute skirt (I think the 3rd link).  I'm sure I could find a dupe of that somewhere.  Aren't you the one who buys Mango clothing?  I'm going to NYC this weekend and another poster recommended I check them out!


----------



## Samia

^ Yes I am the 'Mango' fan! Sorry you didn't like most of the suggestions. 
Mango does have a lot of nice things in, I was there during the weekend and I loved the holiday/party selection they have out. I hope you find something you like.
Check out the A/W 09 Zuhair Murad collection for Mango, I love the black one shoulder dress, also the lace dress is so cute!


----------



## jixiang

Not amytude, but I love that igigi dress.


----------



## amytude

Samia--didn't mean to give the wrong impression.  I appreciate your time and effort and really like the clothes.  It's more like *sigh* none of those will work for me, KWIM?  I can always find pants (though I have to get them hemmed) but I can never find shirts that look good on me.  Faux wraps work...true wrap tops & dresses I can't get around my middle...lol.  I do a lot of cardigans and try to spice them up with a cute top underneath.  I have to wear V or scoop neck because I have NO neck.  Truly, I feel like what not to wear should come and try to fit MY body.  I think they would give up!

I can't wait to see Mango in person and someone else recommended Zara.  Even if I don't find anything, it will be a fun trip!


----------



## amytude

http://www.newport-news.com/shop/product_single.aspx?style_id=11070273&index=18&gp_coll_id=9&gp_cat_id=1649&nav_cat_id=8522&category_id=9370&gp_fashcoll_id=10

This might work if it's not too much of an empire waist.  Why are all dresses sleeveless?  What could I wear over this?  I couldn't wear the jacket they picture.


----------



## nooch

Can anyone recommend some long, tunic-y but not shapeless shirts?  I wore this today and I got about three compliments an hour at work - 

http://www.lanebryant.com/apparel-a...it-top-with-belt/4018c4019c90p57083/index.pro

Definitely would love some more like it!  I'm about an 18/20 now.


----------



## Samia

amytude said:


> http://www.newport-news.com/shop/pr...at_id=8522&category_id=9370&gp_fashcoll_id=10
> 
> This might work if it's not too much of an empire waist. Why are all dresses sleeveless? What could I wear over this? I couldn't wear the jacket they picture.


 
Love the dress! hope it works
And don't worry, no wrong impressions here


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> Can anyone recommend some long, tunic-y but not shapeless shirts? I wore this today and I got about three compliments an hour at work -
> 
> http://www.lanebryant.com/apparel-a...it-top-with-belt/4018c4019c90p57083/index.pro
> 
> Definitely would love some more like it! I'm about an 18/20 now.


 
I saw similar styles at the H&M plus size line (I forgot what the line is called)
Checkout faith21 too


----------



## Bagged

l_choice2001 said:


> SHirt and Shrug Lane Brant
> Pants Torrid
> Shoes Target Black Pointed Flats (not shown)


Very nice!!  And your reaction is priceless!   Who is that in the mic?  You seem captivated by him...


----------



## Bagged

Samia said:


> Vest- Zara
> Oversized shirt- Zara
> Skinny Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Bag- LV
> Shoes- John Galliano


Well now, Samia, those shoes are beautiful!  What size do you wear, '0'?  Nice outfit you have on there.


----------



## Bagged

KurlyChild said:


> What a fun thread! You ladies look gorgeous.
> Size US 14


Haven't seen you around these parts before, but then again I'm rarely here.  Anyway, nice to make your acquaintance.  Muh name is Bagged...and you look cute in the photo with your inviting smile.  Love the hat, especially this time of year.


----------



## AhCapp

Samia said:


> Vest- Zara
> Oversized shirt- Zara
> Skinny Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Bag- LV
> Shoes- John Galliano



I think your vest! It makes the whole outfit more 'wow'  love your heels too!


----------



## Loquita

I have read through a lot of this thread I just have say that _this is the coolest freaking thread on TPF!!!_

I  it, and everyone looks positively gorgeous!!!

*Samia*, you always have such fantastic thread ideas.


----------



## Samia

Thanks *Ahcapp*.

Thanks *Bagged*, I love the heels too, I don't wear a lot of heels but I love these. I didn't really get which size u were asking for, so I putting them all in
 tops UK 14-16, Bottoms Uk 16-18 shoes 38.5 

Thanks *Loquita*! Nice to see you here!


----------



## Samia

And the outfit today
Cardi- Mango
Top- Riverisland
Skinny Jeans(Scrunched)- Dorothy Perkins
Shoes- No brand
Bag- RM Nikki


----------



## Mrs. SR

Great thread... beautiful women and fab clothes and accessories.


----------



## Samia

A couple of work outfits for this week, its been rainy here

Cropped Cardi- Kenneth Cole NY
Blk Top- mango
Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for Target
Boots- Nine West (my rainy day shoes)





Grey Cardigan-Mango
Top inside- forever21
Trousers & Boots same as above


----------



## l_choice2001

Bagged said:


> Very nice!! And your reaction is priceless!  Who is that in the mic? You seem captivated by him...


 
my future husband he just doesnt know it yet lol


----------



## nova_girl

I love both of your outfits *Samia*, especially the first one. I have so many cropped cardigans that I put away for the winter because I never thought to wear them over a long sleeved shirt like you have. Thanks for showing me the light!


----------



## Bagged

Samia said:


> Thanks *Ahcapp*.
> 
> Thanks *Bagged*, I love the heels too, I don't wear a lot of heels but I love these. I didn't really get which size u were asking for, so I putting them all in
> tops UK 14-16, Bottoms Uk 16-18 shoes 38.5
> 
> Thanks *Loquita*! Nice to see you here!


I was speaking about those adorable shoes.


----------



## Bagged

l_choice2001 said:


> my future husband he just doesnt know it yet lol


:lolots:  Ain't love just grand?


----------



## Bagged

Samia said:


> A couple of work outfits for this week, its been rainy here
> 
> Cropped Cardi- Kenneth Cole NY
> Blk Top- mango
> Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for Target
> Boots- Nine West (my rainy day shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Cardigan-Mango
> Top inside- forever21
> Trousers & Boots same as above


Love all of it!  That blue shrug is fiyah!!


----------



## Ellapretty

I love your grey sweater Samia - I am always drawn to grey sweaters - and the ribbon detail makes yours look so feminine and sweet! Wish I could find good stuff at mango!




Samia said:


> A couple of work outfits for this week, its been rainy here
> 
> Grey Cardigan-Mango
> Top inside- forever21
> Trousers & Boots same as above


----------



## Samia

nova_girl said:


> I love both of your outfits *Samia*, especially the first one. I have so many cropped cardigans that I put away for the winter because I never thought to wear them over a long sleeved shirt like you have. Thanks for showing me the light!


Your welcome


----------



## Samia

Bagged, thanks for the lovely words and you know my size now!

Ellapretty, thanks! I love Mango I would be so lost without it  (clotheswise)


----------



## Bagged

Going out and about


----------



## Bagged

casual day :shame:


----------



## Samia

Two outfits from this weekend

Grey Sweater- Mango
Top- Mango
Skinny jeans- Dorothy Perkins
Ankle Boots- Nine West
Necklace- Tiffany
Bag- LV Speedy




Crop Cardi- Mango
Top- Mango
Skinny jeans- Dorothy Perkins
Shoes- Tahari
Jewellery- Damas


----------



## Samia

Nice outfits Bagged!


----------



## wifeyb

samia im loving your work outfits! i really need help in my work wardrobe! i feel im getting too sloppy looking....ill take pics monday!


----------



## Bagged

Samia said:


> Two outfits from this weekend
> 
> Grey Sweater- Mango
> Top- Mango
> Skinny jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Ankle Boots- Nine West
> Necklace- Tiffany
> Bag- LV Speedy
> 
> View attachment 968303
> 
> 
> Crop Cardi- Mango
> Top- Mango
> Skinny jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes- Tahari
> Jewellery- Damas
> 
> View attachment 968304


Samia, you have wonderful taste in sweaters.  Very nice!


----------



## clb1968

Everyone is looking fab as always, I am back working now, so I am wearing real clothes again, I will take some pictures soon and post again.


----------



## Bagged

comfy


----------



## Ace777

Hi Plus-Size-Ladies,
I'm a fashion student from Germany and I'm currently writing my dissertation on accessories in the plus-size market.
There are no studies yet about this topic so I need to get the information myself.
Would you be able to answer 4 questions for me   
That would be absolutely great:

:?: http://www.fragebogen-tool.de/f.php?i=14142&c=gkrqs

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Samia

^Done!


----------



## nova_girl

^^I did it too, good luck!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

My outfit





Blazer: Zara
Top: Topshop
Skirt: H&M (I think )
Leggings: Charlotte Ronson
Shoes: Office


----------



## Samia

Cute outfit Angelic Pretty but you don't look plus-size to me!


----------



## Ace777

wow!! thanks to everyone who answered those questions for me!! That is so helpful!! 
I am happy about every single opinion so please keep answering!! 
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## natalie78

There are so many cute outfits posted here, but there are so many of you that I would not classify as plus-size.


----------



## missdoofus

hey everyone, I just literally studied this thread over the last 3 days  and read loads of posts and finally decided to join the forum. I love ur outfits and will try to post some myself  Thanks for sharing the great websites... I wish I could order from America too without having to pay taxes and charges on top of that ( 

Keep up all your great outfits!! I wish I could wear some nice clothes to work, but as a Nanny a nice outfit at work will very likely be the last time I wore this shirt/dress/whatever...


----------



## missdoofus

Samia said:


> I saw similar styles at the H&M plus size line (I forgot what the line is called)
> Checkout faith21 too



H&M do a plus size line?? I MUST find that... in Germany I used to shop at H&M - some things would fit, some things won't, but since I've been to the UK none of the H&M stuff would fit me... (me size 18-20 with biiig hips and thighs and tiny waist in comparison )


----------



## gucci lover

Hey everyone!  Just stopping by and checking out everyone's fab outfits...  looking good, keep it up!

Question:  Any luck on wide calf boots?  Perferably flats but a little heel would be ok?  My calves are huge and I need comfy shoes.  Not to sound picky but i have sensitive feet and I can't wear material that is too rough or hard (if you know what i mean).  Let me know what you guys suggest from personal experience and post pics if you can.  Thanks a milli


----------



## bag_addict1976

missdoofus said:


> H&M do a plus size line?? I MUST find that... in Germany I used to shop at H&M - some things would fit, some things won't, but since I've been to the UK none of the H&M stuff would fit me... (me size 18-20 with biiig hips and thighs and tiny waist in comparison )



Yes, H&M do a plus size line, it´s called "Big Is Beautiful", i think. A friend of me told me that Mark & Spencer´s do a plus size line, too. Is that right?


----------



## madisontaylor

gucci lover said:


> Hey everyone!  Just stopping by and checking out everyone's fab outfits...  looking good, keep it up!
> 
> Question:  Any luck on wide calf boots?  Perferably flats but a little heel would be ok?  My calves are huge and I need comfy shoes.  Not to sound picky but i have sensitive feet and I can't wear material that is too rough or hard (if you know what i mean).  Let me know what you guys suggest from personal experience and post pics if you can.  Thanks a milli


I just got these boots and they are AMAZING and comfy! The back is stretchy so you can tuck in jeans and still be comfy and they fit many calf sizes! Hope this helps...

http://www.zappos.com/product/7602117/color/21549
This pair also has great reviews...

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7579012/c/213040.html


----------



## gucci lover

madisontaylor said:


> I just got these boots and they are AMAZING and comfy! The back is stretchy so you can tuck in jeans and still be comfy and they fit many calf sizes! Hope this helps...
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/product/7602117/color/21549
> This pair also has great reviews...
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7579012/c/213040.html


 
So cute!!  Thank you.. may I ask how tall you are?  And could you be able to post a pic   I really like the brown one but I think the black would be better since it stretches.


----------



## -Annette-

Hi all!

I'm new here, and would just like to introduce myself. 

I'm 21 years old. I've been overweight since as long as I can remember, but I've gained a lot of weight the last couple of years, which of course is not something I'm proud of. I post on some other fashion forums, but never really feel like I 'belong' there, if u know what I mean... I'm 5'1 and 165 lbs . I carry most of my weight on the bottom half, and I currently wear UK 12-14 tops/skirts/jackets, 14-16 in trousers. 

I'm super happy to have found this thread, cause its so easy to feel judged in the fashion world, but here we all understand eachother and can relate which is great! I dont know any of u, but ur all awesome to be posting here and making this a sticky so we can all share our style!

Heres some outfits from the previous year so u can get a sense of my style and get to know me faster :
































Okay that should be enough for now lol... Look forward to start posting more here! You all look great! xx

Annette


----------



## Mollinski76

Ladies!  Just catching up on posts!  I haven't been on the purse forum in ages.  You are all looking fantastic!  I have a question for you gals....  This coming week is my birthday... and I have gained an additional 18lbs this year.  Boo!  But my question is... what is your favorite go to outfit when you are feeling a little plump...  I'm wanting to wear something I feel good in...  and am having trouble coming up with that perfect outfit for a cocktail party.


----------



## Mollinski76

LOVE LOVE LOVE these two outfits Samia!  How have you been?!



Samia said:


> A couple of work outfits for this week, its been rainy here
> 
> Cropped Cardi- Kenneth Cole NY
> Blk Top- mango
> Trousers- Isaac Mizrahi for Target
> Boots- Nine West (my rainy day shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Cardigan-Mango
> Top inside- forever21
> Trousers & Boots same as above


----------



## miyale30

Great outfits Annette!


----------



## chantal1922

I am loving your outfits Anette!!


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks Chantal and Miyale30


----------



## Dharmawaits

Annette,
The red outfit is INCREDIBLE!! It actually inspired me so keep posting, love your style!!


----------



## addict2fashion

I love this thread! You all look great. I am inspired to maybe post pictures of my outfits! Oh and hi everyone. I am new here


----------



## gucci lover

Annette - i  it all.. very creative and a great unique style you have!

Moll - I totally know what you're going through.  My go to outfit is a great pair of black slacks, pumps, and a really nice sexy top with some bling encrusted somewhere.. LOL if no bling, then some shine.  Alot of those tops are sleeveless [and i don't like to show my arms] so I'll wear a short blazer or a relaxed boyfriend cardigan to cover up my arms.  Hope that helps!!  Happy Birthday artyhat:


----------



## Lady Moe

I just saw this thread for the first time yesterday and what a wonderful thread.  I am a full figure lady and just enjoyed seeing everybody pics.  EVERYONE looked great!!!! Hopeful one day i can contribute a few modeling pics.


----------



## -Annette-

Mollinski76 said:


> Ladies! Just catching up on posts! I haven't been on the purse forum in ages. You are all looking fantastic! I have a question for you gals.... This coming week is my birthday... and I have gained an additional 18lbs this year.  Boo! But my question is... what is your favorite go to outfit when you are feeling a little plump... I'm wanting to wear something I feel good in... and am having trouble coming up with that perfect outfit for a cocktail party.


 
I'd probably throw on a black knee length dress, colored cardigan, black tights and some fun shoes/accessories/bag to draw attn away from my body. I wouldnt use something new that I dont know if I'll feel selfconsious in. Pick something that u KNOW will work! GL!


----------



## -Annette-

And thanks for all the sweet words girls. U made me :shame:


----------



## Mollinski76

Thanks girls!  I loved your ideas for slimming outfits.  We'll see what I come up with...  I need to get in my closet and see what fits.  I did splurge on a larger pair of skinny jeans... indigo...  But not sure if that will go with anything I have in the ol' closet...    Thanks for the great ideas.  I'll def. post a pic!


----------



## Mollinski76

My Birthday gift to myself... These boots are so cute and I love the Franco Sarto brand - so comfy!  Despite being plus size my calves are pretty slender so fingers are crossed that these will fit!  Thank Goodness for zappos! 

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7566315/c/211513.html

in Black Glove color


----------



## Samia

*Mollinski76 *, thanks! I am doing ok, super busy with work these days. nice to see you back her and Happy Birthday!

*Annette *, welcome to the tpf and to this thread. Love all your outfits, you look great!

*Lady Moe* & *addict2fashion*, welcome to the thread, hope to see some pics!

Ladies, I love the boots suggestions!


----------



## Samia

Sweater & Top- Zara
Skinnies- Dorothy Perkins
Shoes- Mango
(sory about the dirty mirror)


----------



## missdoofus

Well my first outfit is utterly boring  Great start.. I just went to the shops to get some bread, so nothing special. unfortunately i havent got a full body mirror in my bedroom!! so i need to use my bf's whenever i can, sry its a bit scruffy 

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_nkDDV_pb_KBBjbJRu2ldw?feat=directlink

fleece jacket UNIQLO (superbly warm, was great on those snowy days)
trousers EVANS (usually tend to wear them with a slightly longer shirt, to conceal my bigger bottom half more ) they're soo comfy and still look good.
trainers converse, as i'm a nanny (nursery assistant from 01/02 ) i tend to wear shoes that are playground safe 

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BFE1B4Di15ZNu5kuZgekYw?feat=directlink
here with my blue coat, bought from peacocks... unfortunately 3 buttons have come off so far!! need to order some online and then fix it.

edit: hmm ok these links haven't worked... I might need to try and make this picasa album public,
edit2: still not working, any hints for fixing that?


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey all!  Here is a recent picture of me:






Dress: Butter by Nadia
Coat: Soia & Kyo
Shoes: Betty by Claudia Ciuti
Bag: Tano Vicious Cycle Hobo in Red


----------



## Samia

^ *Moll*, you are looking great! I love your Butter by Nadia dress, I so want to get one but no stores carry it here.


----------



## Samia

missdoofus said:


> Well my first outfit is utterly boring  Great start.. I just went to the shops to get some bread, so nothing special. unfortunately i havent got a full body mirror in my bedroom!! so i need to use my bf's whenever i can, sry its a bit scruffy
> 
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_nkDDV_pb_KBBjbJRu2ldw?feat=directlink
> 
> fleece jacket UNIQLO (superbly warm, was great on those snowy days)
> trousers EVANS (usually tend to wear them with a slightly longer shirt, to conceal my bigger bottom half more ) they're soo comfy and still look good.
> trainers converse, as i'm a nanny (nursery assistant from 01/02 ) i tend to wear shoes that are playground safe
> 
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BFE1B4Di15ZNu5kuZgekYw?feat=directlink
> here with my blue coat, bought from peacocks... unfortunately 3 buttons have come off so far!! need to order some online and then fix it.
> 
> edit: hmm ok these links haven't worked... I might need to try and make this picasa album public,
> edit2: still not working, any hints for fixing that?


 
Helllo *missdoofus*, welcome to the forum and to this thread.

Here are two threads on how to post pics and image posting restrictions

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/news-and-announcements/image-posting-restrictions-409628.html

I will post your pics for you meanwhile


----------



## nova_girl

*missdoofus*, I really like the blue coat in the second picture, I'm trying to get more color into my wardrobe so I look to threads like this for tips. I usually get neutral colored jackets but I tried mixing it up this year and got a purple trench and I love it.


----------



## missdoofus

cheers samia for posting them! 

I shall use flickr then  . Have been to Debenhams today and grabbed 2 nice looking shirts, so when I get the chance to take more picture I will  

The next thing is a trip to IKEA to get my own big mirror.

I really enjoy this blue coat, just need to buy new buttons and fix it. A lot of ppl have complimented me on the colour - esp. because its winter. I do have a second black coat, because the blue just doesn't look right with some of my jeans.

I was looking around for another one today, but I didn't find anything that didn't seem a bit overpriced. I'd love a purple one too .


----------



## adickst

I'm too shy to show pictures, but have some great tips for pants that are too snug around the waist.

1.  THE RUBBERBAND TRICK.  Just loop a rubberband through the waist buttonhole and loop onto button.  Just be sure to wear a long top to hide the rubberband!

2.  BUY A 2-PART METAL BUTTON.  (This trick works best with jeans).  Use a metal cutter  or sawzall to take off the old button.  Then hammer the new button to make the pants a fraction of an inch bigger.


----------



## ame

Judging by some of the cute outfits in here, I take it Zara and Uniqlo have a few plus-sized options!


----------



## Samia

^ Zara doesn't have plus size options but I find their L & XL are quite generous sizes in most of their clothes but sometimes I find even if the tops fit well they are a little bit snug around the arms. AndI do not fit into any of their bottoms (pants, jeans, skirts).


----------



## missdoofus

UNIQLO sells L and XL (I wear UK18 in tops and mostly a 20 in bottoms). And it depends entirely on whatever you're trying on at theirs whether it fits or not. Same as Samia and Zara - I don't fit in UNIQLO trousers/skirts but their dresses are fine. Some cuts are just not made for plus sizes/shapes and I just find I look weird in it, so I don't buy it, but some cute t shirts are perfectly fine. I love this fleece jacket even though it fits snugly. It was great all winter considering temps in our house drop to about 16°... and I LOVE all the colours they do, I enjoy wearing bright shirts.

Keep your options open


----------



## ame

I am pretty sure I will make a trek into those shops. Thanks!


----------



## cinnybuns

Hi ladies,

I don't post too much on here but I lurk alot  

I feel that the US Zara's sizes aren't the same as the UK ones.  I went into that store once, I tried on some pants but it felt like a size 12 is really a size 8.  Maybe it's just me, but does anyone else from the US has this issue?



ame said:


> Judging by some of the cute outfits in here, I take it Zara and Uniqlo have a few plus-sized options!


----------



## missdoofus

I am not always entirely sure Zaras UK sizes fit right either, but then again I havent been in zara in ages and it might have actually been on a visit to Germany. But I don't remember fittting in anything in there.


----------



## ame

That would figure. lol


----------



## qcescada

UK and US sizes usually differ by 4. So a US4 would be a UK8, and  US 8 would be a UK12


----------



## BoldGirl

I have those issues as well with Zara in Switzerland.  I'm normally a 12P but in Zara if it isn't an XL, I can't even get it up my thigh or over my chest and sometimes they don't even have an XL.  

And yet I bought some coats for a great price and I took a Medium in one of them.  I don't get their sizes AT ALL..........I try everything on in there.  It always seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## Chie-Boo

Annette - love your style! If I could reach into the computer and take your plum cardigan/printed dress outfit, I would


----------



## cinnybuns

US ladies, where do you shop for formal wear?  I have a wedding to attend to this summer and want to look elegant but not sure where to start.  Any designers in particular that you feel has is modern and flatters an apple shape?


----------



## Gerry

I bought a mother of the groom dress at a Jessica McClintock store which could easily have gone to any other formal event. It was modern and flattering and came in all plus sizes.


----------



## ayshaa

Hello ladies!
I haven't posted here in ages, 
I wanted to share a today valentine's night out outfit.












Cardigan: New Look (inspire)
Silk dress: Al Nahid boutique
Shoes: Chanel flats
Clutch: Coach
Necklace: New Look
Watch: Chanel J12
Elastic belt: Evans
Black tights: We love colors 


Happy valentine everyone!!!


----------



## Chie-Boo

RE: FORMAL WEAR

I've had good luck with Nordstroms and Saks. I wore an Adrianna Papell silk dress from Nordstroms to 3 weddings last year. Saks carries the plus dress line for Tadashi and David Meister, and I believe Carmen Marc Valvo as well. 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e_parent=1&SECSLOT=LN-Salon+Z:+Sizes+14+to+24

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6016844/0~2376776~2374327~6007059~6007112~6016844?origin=leftnav


----------



## Gerry

Yes,yes,yes,Chie-Boo, Tadashi makes the most wonderful evening wear. I forgot about them. They are my favorite!!!!


----------



## Samia

Looking great ayshaa!


----------



## ayshaa

Samia said:


> Looking great ayshaa!



Thank you sweetheart


----------



## ginag

cinnybuns said:


> US ladies, where do you shop for formal wear?  I have a wedding to attend to this summer and want to look elegant but not sure where to start.  Any designers in particular that you feel has is modern and flatters an apple shape?



Nordstrom and saks (though saks is more evening/black tie, IMO). Macy's or Bloomingdales might be good places to start, too.


----------



## beastofthefields

TALLDRINKOFWATER - That black dress with cream cardigan looks DIVINE on you x


----------



## Gerry

Does anyone buy INC for women? I just love them. Right now they have a collection out which has quite a bit of chartruese colored things (you know, that green yellow color that looks wonderful on black women and redheads?) But they also had the cutest camoflague type tshirt in green,turquoise,grey and other bright colors with grey jeans to match. Love them! I would take a pic but I don't know how to post them. Check it out in a department store near you. Dillard's carries it here in Florida.


----------



## Gerry

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=450427&CategoryID=39721

Sorry, I meant Macy's. This pic isn't the greatest. It is much cuter in person and it has a little sequin pocket!! KWIM????


----------



## gucci lover

i googled plus size blogs awhile back and this is one i always check... love her!! 

www.youngfatandfabulous.com


----------



## natalie78

My favorite blog is Manolo for the Big Girl.  

http://www.manolobig.com


----------



## Gerry

That blog is great. Thanks for telling us about it. I love those ASOS items that she got. Has anyone else ever tried that brand? Its so great to have a "sisterhood" of plus sized girls to chat with.


----------



## -Annette-

ayshaa said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't posted here in ages,
> I wanted to share a today valentine's night out outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardigan: New Look (inspire)
> Silk dress: Al Nahid boutique
> Shoes: Chanel flats
> Clutch: Coach
> Necklace: New Look
> Watch: Chanel J12
> Elastic belt: Evans
> Black tights: We love colors
> 
> 
> Happy valentine everyone!!!


 

Looove this! Such a cute outfit


----------



## -Annette-

Couple of outfits from the last month. Sorry for posting many pics at once instead of right after I take the pic

Please excuse the background mess here:


----------



## Chie-Boo

ACK Annette you're KILLING me! You're outfits are tooooo cute!   You've got a great shape for the cardi/nipped in waist/full skirt look. 

Have to ask though, why all the dark heavy tights? (Being in Los Angeles this is probably me just being clueless to the fact that the rest of the country is not 75 and sunny in February.)


----------



## chantal1922

^^^ I think Annette lives in the UK so I am sure it is cold there. Cute outfits Annette!


----------



## -Annette-

I'm in Norway...lol. Its cold here 

Even if I travel to warmer places I seem to be drawn to tights tho. I never go bare legged cause it sucks when ur thighs rub together and it gets all sore...lol I'm sure u can relate. So I always wear something under, whether its knee length leggings, tights, spanx, u name it. I cant be the only one who does that???

Oh, and thanks for the compliments


----------



## gucci lover

*Ayshaa* - i love the vday look.  Is that coach clutch still available.  It's gorgeous!  I didn't see it on their website but i want one


----------



## windycityaj

Annette, you look fab!!  Those combinations are the BOMB!


----------



## chantal1922

Hey ladies have any of you heard of Vogue Curvy? I am not really a Vogue reader but I am loving the site.


----------



## gucci lover

^^No i havent, runs off to site now!!  Thanks


----------



## justwatchin

gucci lover said:


> i googled plus size blogs awhile back and this is one i always check... love her!!
> 
> www.youngfatandfabulous.com




great blog!


----------



## Samia

Thanks for sharing the great blog and Vogue curvy!


----------



## Luxx

Oh my goodness, I never even knew there was a plus size thread on Purse forum  I hope this isn't against the rules, I have a plus size blog to share, it is my own actually, _*xxxx please do not post your blog in posts, you may only do so in your signature.
*_
But enough about moi, I'm just so happy to see this thread and all the great outfits here.


----------



## -Annette-

Today and Yesterday:


----------



## -Annette-

Changed...lol


----------



## -Annette-

Come on guys.... post some pics, Im lonely hah


----------



## gucci lover

^^You look so cute!  Where do you shop?  Are you in Europe?


----------



## -Annette-

Angie, Thanks!

Gucci Lover, I live in Norway, yes, but I travel a lot and I also shop online a lot, so the stuff I wear is from all over


----------



## feliciaf

I love how you pull in different pieces! I have to try using some belts. They look amazing on you!


----------



## nova_girl

Looking good *Annette*! I haven't worn any interesting outfits lately but I'm going on vacation soon so maybe in a couple of weeks I'll be able to join you in posting pictures!


----------



## Samia

Looking great Annette!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Annette, I love your colourful dress the most, and you look amazing in it.  

I'm  over your Bal.


----------



## bluejinx

I think your outfits are all great! you have a great sense of style and you know how to dress your body! BUT........ and please dont take this as a rude comment, but i dont think you should at all be posting in the PLUS SIZE spot. You in no way shape or form look plus size to me. 



-Annette- said:


> Today and Yesterday:


----------



## -Annette-

*bluejinx *Haha thanks! I'll take that as a compliment! I'm 75 kgs, 155 tall, normally use size 12-14 UK on top, 14-16 bottom. Yeah, I'm not 'technically' plus size, but then this forum probably wouldnt exist . 

And thanks for comments!

Belts ftw


----------



## Chie-Boo

bluejinx said:


> I think your outfits are all great! you have a great sense of style and you know how to dress your body! BUT........ and please dont take this as a rude comment, but i dont think you should at all be posting in the PLUS SIZE spot. You in no way shape or form look plus size to me.


 
Actually, given those measurements Annette WOULD be considered plus-size.  

Plus is a pretty wide (no pun intended) range of sizes and shapes. I'm on the smaller end of the plus-size spectrum myself (size 14/16 in US sizes) and have encountered some of the same sort of comments, basically "You're not big ENOUGH".  So I'm too big for straight sizes (and don't EVEN get me started on designer or European sizes) but too small for plus. Where does that leave me?

While I appreciate the desire to perhaps see more outfits posted on size 20+ women (or whatever size, Bluejinx, you consider to be "plus"), I don't think you should be discouraging Annette (or anyone else, since I noticed that quite a few posters are on the smaller end of the range) from posting and letting their curvy flag fly.


----------



## bluejinx

Chie-Boo said:


> Actually, given those measurements Annette WOULD be considered plus-size.
> 
> Plus is a pretty wide (no pun intended) range of sizes and shapes. I'm on the smaller end of the plus-size spectrum myself (size 14/16 in US sizes) and have encountered some of the same sort of comments, basically "You're not big ENOUGH".  So I'm too big for straight sizes (and don't EVEN get me started on designer or European sizes) but too small for plus. Where does that leave me?
> 
> While I appreciate the desire to perhaps see more outfits posted on size 20+ women (or whatever size, Bluejinx, you consider to be "plus"), I don't think you should be discouraging Annette (or anyone else, since I noticed that quite a few posters are on the smaller end of the range) from posting and letting their curvy flag fly.




yes but a uk size 12 is an american size 8. so its not a plus size. I worked for additionellle ( a large canadian plus size retail chain) for years. I wasnt trying to be rude or offensive. But technically she is NOT a plus size. I was just confused as to why she was posting here and not on the other thread. I spent years being told I shouldnt work in a plus size store and was to skinny to work there (i wear a size ten). So I know what you mean. I could never look at a larger girl in a regular size store and say "your too fat to work here" but it was ok to reverse that line some how. 

wasnt trying to offend anyone. Just that a uk size 14 (at least in america and canada) is NOT anywhere NEAR a plus size. 

BTW - Annette, to be clear, i think you look FANTASTIC regardless of what size you are or are not.


----------



## avedashiva

I've been a longtime lurker. You ladies look beautiful. Love all the style on here.

Thanks for links to those blogs. Wanted to add another one I enjoy going to.

2bigwomenonacouch.com

Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## Chie-Boo

bluejinx said:


> yes but a uk size 12 is an american size 8. so its not a plus size. I worked for additionellle ( a large canadian plus size retail chain) for years. I wasnt trying to be rude or offensive. But technically she is NOT a plus size. I was just confused as to why she was posting here and not on the other thread. I spent years being told I shouldnt work in a plus size store and was to skinny to work there (i wear a size ten). So I know what you mean. I could never look at a larger girl in a regular size store and say "your too fat to work here" but it was ok to reverse that line some how.
> 
> wasnt trying to offend anyone. Just that a uk size 14 (at least in america and canada) is NOT anywhere NEAR a plus size.
> 
> BTW - Annette, to be clear, i think you look FANTASTIC regardless of what size you are or are not.


 
This feels strange to debate another woman's size, but let me clarify.

Size guides vary significantly. It would also depend on if we're talking misses sizes or women's sizes (which are cut more generously and run at least 1 size larger) or designer sizes (which in addition to running small, also tend to end at 10 or 12). Some guidelines put a UK 14/16 at a US 12/14 - so your statement that this is "not anywhere near plus" is not accurate. Crystal Renn, who is the leading plus size model, is a size 12. So by many definitions, including_ your_ _own_ since you're a size 10 and are in this forum, Annette would be considered plus-size, or at least "plus-size adjacent".  Lastly, Annette said she's 5'1'' and 165" and, assuming she's not a body builder, that would most definitely put her in the plus-size realm. (Hell, according to her BMI, she would be in the "obese" category.) 

Semantics aside, what I objected to was you telling Annette not to post (even _before_ you knew her size) because _she didn't look big enough to you_. Can you not see the problem with that statement?

I don't think that any woman who is proud of her bodacious, curvy pear body and fantastic sense of style should be discouraged from posting her outfits here.


----------



## -Annette-

Chie-Boo said:


> This feels strange to debate another woman's size, but let me clarify.
> 
> Size guides vary significantly. It would also depend on if we're talking misses sizes or women's sizes (which are cut more generously and run at least 1 size larger) or designer sizes (which in addition to running small, also tend to end at 10 or 12). Some guidelines put a UK 14/16 at a US 12/14 - so your statement that this is "not anywhere near plus" is not accurate. Crystal Renn, who is the leading plus size model, is a size 12. So by many definitions, including_ your_ _own_ since you're a size 10 and are in this forum, Annette would be considered plus-size, or at least "plus-size adjacent". Lastly, Annette said she's 5'1'' and 165" and, assuming she's not a body builder, that would most definitely put her in the plus-size realm. (Hell, according to her BMI, she would be in the "obese" category.)
> 
> Semantics aside, what I objected to was you telling Annette not to post (even _before_ you knew her size) because _she didn't look big enough to you_. Can you not see the problem with that statement?
> 
> I don't think that any woman who is proud of her bodacious, curvy pear body and fantastic sense of style should be discouraged from posting her outfits here.


 
Yeah, pretty much this. Dont worry, I'll keep posting and take no offence to anything written on a forum!


----------



## -Annette-

I do need some help from u guys tho... I've been looking online for wide calf knee high boots, but I cant really seem to find any cool ones. Links anyone? Looking for either high-very high heeled or flat. Nothing in between. Need a site that ships to Norway. 

TIA
Annette


----------



## bluejinx

Chie-Boo said:


> This feels strange to debate another woman's size, but let me clarify.
> 
> Size guides vary significantly. It would also depend on if we're talking misses sizes or women's sizes (which are cut more generously and run at least 1 size larger) or designer sizes (which in addition to running small, also tend to end at 10 or 12). Some guidelines put a UK 14/16 at a US 12/14 - so your statement that this is "not anywhere near plus" is not accurate. Crystal Renn, who is the leading plus size model, is a size 12. So by many definitions, including_ your_ _own_ since you're a size 10 and are in this forum, Annette would be considered plus-size, or at least "plus-size adjacent".  Lastly, Annette said she's 5'1'' and 165" and, assuming she's not a body builder, that would most definitely put her in the plus-size realm. (Hell, according to her BMI, she would be in the "obese" category.)
> 
> Semantics aside, what I objected to was you telling Annette not to post (even _before_ you knew her size) because _she didn't look big enough to you_. Can you not see the problem with that statement?
> 
> I don't think that any woman who is proud of her bodacious, curvy pear body and fantastic sense of style should be discouraged from posting her outfits here.




I didnt mean she shouldnt post here. I am sorry you took that as literally as I said it. There are MANY people who post comments and such in these threads that are not plus sizes. I just meant to say her pictures of herself at least in my eyes looked like they were out of place in a plus size thread. I wasnt meaning she SHOULDNT post here. just that she didnt look like a plus size. 

ahh. whatever. done with any comments in relation to this. 

Annette - I think you are beautiful and have an amazing sense of style. I hope you took no offense to anything i said, but if you did i sincerely apologize to you.


----------



## shoebuyer37

-Annette- said:


> I do need some help from u guys tho... I've been looking online for wide calf knee high boots, but I cant really seem to find any cool ones. Links anyone? Looking for either high-very high heeled or flat. Nothing in between. Need a site that ships to Norway.
> 
> TIA
> Annette



Check this out...I have wanted to order for a few years but shipping to US is pretty steep...I hope you find something you like!

http://www.duoboots.com/  and they do ship to Norway


----------



## -Annette-

shoebuyer37 said:


> Check this out...I have wanted to order for a few years but shipping to US is pretty steep...I hope you find something you like!
> 
> http://www.duoboots.com/ and they do ship to Norway


 

Thanks sooo much! Just placed an order. Cant wait to get them!


----------



## bedhead

^^ I was just about to suggest Duoboots as well. When I was in London last month, I was able to stop by their store. They have every boot style in every size and calf size in the store, and then they order your specific shoe and calf size from their warehouse for you. It's a really great concept! I'm so glad that they make such a wide range of sizes, and the quality is very nice.


----------



## -Annette-

Wish I could try them on in store first. I read lots of reviews that they are very big in the ankle area but otherwise great. Hopefully they'll fit. I'll post pics when they get here!


----------



## shoebuyer37

^^^Oh great I am so glad you found something!  Can't wait to see and I hope they work...maybe then I will take the plunge and purchase.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

-Annette- said:


> Wish I could try them on in store first. I read lots of reviews that they are very big in the ankle area but otherwise great. Hopefully they'll fit. I'll post pics when they get here!


 
I have a pair of Duoboots, they are a little big in the anckle area but that it just fine with me since I can then fit pants/jeans into the boots  When I tug jeans I have to 'fold' them around the anckle so I appreciate the extra space in the boots.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Here's me!!! I wore this shopping today, nothing special just an everyday type outfit!!


----------



## -Annette-

Nice *MsWestchesterNY *! Love the yellow, such a nice addition to the rest of the outfit! Where do u get ur jeans? I've been wanting to get a pair for ages, but I cant ever find any that fit properly, or even close enough that I can tailor them :S (Gulp, yeah, I dont own a single pair of jeans and havent the last 10 years lol)


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Thanks *Annette* Most of my jeans are usually Michael Kors (12) or Old Navy (14) Those up top are Old Navy. They have a decent fit on my hips which I usually have trouble with 
 I have to get things tailored too sometimes, especially pants standing at 5'2


----------



## -Annette-

Ah cool! I'll chk those out when I get a chance.. I just cant get myself to go jeans shopping. So depressing  I'm 5'1 myself, so yeah, any kind of pants except for leggings are blah


----------



## -Annette-

My outfit today:

Got my MbMJ dress on the door this morning from Saks! Had to wear it right away to pick up another package at the post office (Yeh...more shopping...lol)




















Mah junk...haha












Kitteh says hai!


----------



## shoebuyer37

Love your MbMJ dress!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Ladies, help me out. How can I wear this? 





I saw it online in the LJ community, with a girl modeling it, she was quite bigger than me, but she looked amazing in it, I wish I could find the pic. Thing is, I was thinking of wearing it with black tights, but not sure if a white button up shirt under it ( Think Anne Hathaway in Devil Wears Prada) would look good, or a shorter sleeved shirt, with a blazer. 
HELP POR FAVOR
edit: found the pic.


----------



## Samia

*MsWestchesterNY*, I think a white button up shirt under would be nice.


----------



## Samia

Annette, I love your MbMJ dress and its looks great on you and that Bbag is making me


----------



## shoebuyer37

*Westchester*
I would do a denim jacket with tights.


----------



## jessdressed

-Annette- said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> Got my MbMJ dress on the door this morning from Saks! Had to wear it right away to pick up another package at the post office (Yeh...more shopping...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mah junk...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitteh says hai!




Cute outfit. If you don't mind who makes the leather jacket you are wearing in the first pic? Thanks


----------



## Julide

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Ladies, help me out. How can I wear this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it online in the LJ community, with a girl modeling it, she was quite bigger than me, but she looked amazing in it, I wish I could find the pic. Thing is, I was thinking of wearing it with black tights, but not sure if a white button up shirt under it ( Think Anne Hathaway in Devil Wears Prada) would look good, or a shorter sleeved shirt, with a blazer.
> HELP POR FAVOR
> edit: found the pic.



OK I need that jumper!! It looks good on any size woman?!!Hand that designer an award.


----------



## -Annette-

*Jessdressed*, its from a brand called Stella. I bought it at Myers in Melbourne.


----------



## coachbabys

First post here. 

Me and my coach sunnies ( i know its not a outfit but I love em LOL)
and my outfit for work yesterday. Not sure of the brands but I got the outfit at Kohls the purse is my coach Hampton.


----------



## Perfect Day

nice pics girls but in particular - Annette - nice style


----------



## 19yearslater

I think that jumper would look great with black tights and a button-down.


----------



## orejitagirl

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Here's me!!! I wore this shopping today, nothing special just an everyday type outfit!!


 
Hi...just stumbled on this thread tonight...wow great stuff. I love those jeans you have on, they are awesome on you. I got a cute MKors...top , and they had jeans too but not in my size otherwise i would have gotten them. Can anybody reccomend some great stores to shop at, other than Torrid, Macys..Dillards.??


----------



## -Annette-

*coachbabys * Welcome to the thread!! Love the outfit, very fresh. The bag and sunglasses reallt lifts the outfit! What shoes did u wear?

*Perfect day*  Thanks u so much!


----------



## cindy05

I usually come in here to get inspiration from all of your fabulous ladies and I normally don't comment. But Annette, your outfits are soooo cute! 



-Annette- said:


> Come on guys.... post some pics, Im lonely hah


----------



## nova_girl

Hey ladies, I'm back from my vacation! I was hoping to have some pictures to share with you guys but since the weather was really cold I'm wearing my coat in all my pictures and you can't see my outfits lol. Everyone is looking great!


----------



## bj81

My new Threads for Thoughts shirt... paired with a Pink Juicy Suit, going bowling outfit...


----------



## Landing Strip

I'm not going to lie - I love women that have more to love. I just came in to tell you all that you look gorgeous


----------



## Gerry

I love Lane Bryant!!


----------



## coachbabys

-Annette- said:


> *coachbabys *Welcome to the thread!! Love the outfit, very fresh. The bag and sunglasses reallt lifts the outfit! What shoes did u wear?
> 
> *Perfect day*  Thanks u so much!


 I wore some that looked almost just like these


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

ok this is kind of an OOTD
 I just want you girlies' opinions
Yay or nay to this Michael Kors dress? I just bought it like 30 mins ago


----------



## -Annette-

Big YAY!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Thanks Annette, another question.. SHOES!!! What kinda shoes go with this?


----------



## ame

Ooohhh I LOVE THAT!!!! 

You could wear ANY shoes with those....wedges, espadrilles, metallic sandals...so many options to dress it up and down.


----------



## littlelamb24

tHAt DRESS LOOks amazing on you!!! 



MsWestchesterNY said:


> ok this is kind of an OOTD
> I just want you girlies' opinions
> Yay or nay to this Michael Kors dress? I just bought it like 30 mins ago


----------



## Samia

*MsWestchesterNY *, cute dress and looks great on you!


----------



## Samia

*coachbabys*, welcome to the thread! I really like your coach shades.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

thanks ladies!!! 
I'm going to buy wedges and sandals for it. I'll post a proper OOTD when I wear it out!


----------



## -Annette-

^^Yeh totally agree with wedges. Maybe brown ones, or maybe some simple, cute flats or sandals. I dont think Id wear nicer heels with this cause it would look weird imo


----------



## Perfect Day

coachbaby - I don't go for wedges but for some reason I am liking those ones although I would go for a darker color.  Nice style.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

orejitagirl said:


> Hi...just stumbled on this thread tonight...wow great stuff. I love those jeans you have on, they are awesome on you. I got a cute MKors...top , and they had jeans too but not in my size otherwise i would have gotten them. Can anybody reccomend some great stores to shop at, other than Torrid, Macys..Dillards.??



I never shop at Torrid, I'm way to cheap to pay their prices.
TJ MAXX is a great store
H&M has some great finds as well.

 I'd reccommend more but most of the stores I shop are only available in NY,NJ, and CT


----------



## Gerry

MsWestchesterNY, where did you get that adorable Michael Kors dress? I love it. I think it would look nice with some mid heeled pumps,too....preferably peep toe in nude or one of the colors in the dress.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Thanks Gerry!
I bought it in Century 21!
 It's like TJMAXX but with higher end designer clothes.
 If you're in NYC/Long Island or New Jersey, that is where the stores are located.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

I just came from a date tonight, this is what I wore. Not the most flattering, but IDGAF I love it, and so did my date 

Dress: Size M from H&M's new Garden collection
Shoes: Payless
Bag: LV baby!


----------



## cindy05

I am 5'10" tall and US size 14 for reference. White top by Spense. Blazer is by Artifacts (purchased in Nordstrom). Jeans by Tommy Hilfiger (my fav).


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

OMG is that an LE LV? Gimmmmmmmmeeeee that bag~!!!! I love it, and the outfit


----------



## -Annette-

*MsWestchesterNY * Thats such a great date outfit! Love the print on the dress and ur hair...omg!:sunnies


*cindy05 * I totally need a blazer like that cause ur rocking it


----------



## nova_girl

looking good ladies!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. *Annette *and *MsWestcherterNY*.  The bag is the Mini Lin Croisette and was from the 2008 (I think) cruise collection so this was limited. 


MsWestchesterNY said:


> OMG is that an LE LV? Gimmmmmmmmeeeee that bag~!!!! I love it, and the outfit


----------



## chantal1922

I vote yay!


MsWestchesterNY said:


> ok this is kind of an OOTD
> I just want you girlies' opinions
> Yay or nay to this Michael Kors dress? I just bought it like 30 mins ago


 
Cute outfit!


MsWestchesterNY said:


> I just came from a date tonight, this is what I wore. Not the most flattering, but IDGAF I love it, and so did my date
> 
> Dress: Size M from H&M's new Garden collection
> Shoes: Payless
> Bag: LV baby!


 
You ladies are giving me all kinds of style inspiration!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

thanks Chantal! More outfits to come. I'm normally a jean and sneaker kinda gal, slowly starting to dress more girly


----------



## miyale30

Out and about, doing a little shopping.


----------



## chantal1922

^^pretty color!


----------



## Suzzeee

shoebuyer37 said:


> Check this out...I have wanted to order for a few years but shipping to US is pretty steep...I hope you find something you like!
> 
> http://www.duoboots.com/  and they do ship to Norway



I totally second Duoboots - I have 4 pair of awesome boots from them -- it's the only place I've ever found good quality and fashionable boots that fit my calves!!  My favorites are some tall black ones with kitten heels -- I will cry when they wear out I swear!


----------



## krazy4bags

I  your LV!!! That's the perfect outfit to go with it!


cindy05 said:


> I am 5'10" tall and US size 14 for reference. White top by Spense. Blazer is by Artifacts (purchased in Nordstrom). Jeans by Tommy Hilfiger (my fav).


----------



## cindy05

Very cute outfit. I love the ruffly top and that color is tdf!


miyale30 said:


> Out and about, doing a little shopping.


----------



## cindy05

Aww. Thank you. 


krazy4bags said:


> I  your LV!!! That's the perfect outfit to go with it!


----------



## gucci lover

has anyone bought anything from asos curvy?  I'm curious about the sizing.  Super cute tees and tanks that I want to have as staple items in my wardrobe.  Thanks guys!


----------



## ilovefashion87

here are some of my spring outfits i live in SO cal so the weather is perfect!! excuse my messy bathroom and i dont have a full lenght mirrior had to stand on the toilet lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

more pics

my boyfriend jeans are from ny& company and Macys
white shirt and green shirt from macys
stripe dress H&M
belt macys
leapord flats macys jessica simpson
black ang gold michal kors flats
aldo wedges
guess black sandal
miss sixty bootie


----------



## miyale30

Thank you chantal1922 and cindy05, I'm loving that color for Spring!!


----------



## Gerry

gucci lover said:


> i googled plus size blogs awhile back and this is one i always check... love her!!
> 
> www.youngfatandfabulous.com


 
For the Asos curvy question.....check out this bloggers experience with them. sounds fab!!!


----------



## -Annette-

Some recent outfits (Sorry bout the lack of shoes in some of the pics)


----------



## -Annette-

miyale30 said:


> Out and about, doing a little shopping.



Very cute  I totally need a pair of skinny jeans...or just jeans and pants in general. Thats gonna b my goal next time I shop... not to drool over everything else, but get myself some pants lol


----------



## Gerry

Annette, where ,oh where did you get that kitty cat shirt??? I LVE it. I am a crazy cat lover and I must have one!!! By the way, all your pics are fab but that one with the cat shirt makes you look like a bombshell!


----------



## -Annette-

Gerry said:


> Annette, where ,oh where did you get that kitty cat shirt??? I LVE it. I am a crazy cat lover and I must have one!!! By the way, all your pics are fab but that one with the cat shirt makes you look like a bombshell!


 
Ahaha thanks! I think its from last years TopShop collection. The label says 'Brat & Suzie'. Maybe u can find it on ebay?


----------



## -Annette-

ACTUALLY... after a quick google search, I found it! 

http://www.bratandsuzie.com/t-shirts/striped-cat-tshirt.html

Just a fyi, they run kinda small, and arent very stretchy so u might wanan size up if possible.


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,Annette, but Large would be too small!  Wahhhhhhh. I really need a 1X. If you come accross anything similar,let me know. Did you ever get those boots you wanted?


----------



## -Annette-

Ah sorry to hear . maybe make a DYI? 

Still waitin for them. They havent been shipped out yet as they werent in stock when I ordered


----------



## miyale30

Thanks Annette! I'm loving the pants you're wearing with the kitty top, they are so cute and flattering on you! Where did you find them?


----------



## ilovefashion87

-Annette- said:


> Very cute  I totally need a pair of skinny jeans...or just jeans and pants in general. Thats gonna b my goal next time I shop... not to drool over everything else, but get myself some pants lol


 

I just bought some from the gap there called always skinny They fit fabulous jusst thought id share


----------



## -Annette-

miyale30 said:


> Thanks Annette! I'm loving the pants you're wearing with the kitty top, they are so cute and flattering on you! Where did you find them?



They're from Jane Norman (UK store). Bought them a year ago or so pretty sure they're out of stock now :/


----------



## -Annette-

ilovefashion87 said:


> I just bought some from the gap there called always skinny They fit fabulous jusst thought id share


 
Thanks! I'll def chk them out! 

I did buy a pair of skinny black jeans today. They were rly tight and didnt go higher than US12, but I managed to squeeze in. Maybe I'll have the courage to wear them out someday after stretching them a bit hahahah (thank god they were cheap!)


----------



## nova_girl

I bought a pair of skinny jeans too but have yet to wear them. I'm also hoping to stretch them out a bit first lol.


----------



## -Annette-

^^ Haha happy I'm not the only one!


----------



## -Annette-

OOOOkay... so, I went out for some shopping here at the hotel (I'm in Vegas, so yeh they have awesome shops hah) to test out the new skinnies, and my new shooz. Was a weird feeling, and I'm not sure if I was 100% comfortable in something so tight so I tried covering up a little with my cardigan, but I kinda liked it. 

Does it work yay/nay?


----------



## -Annette-

And if u guys dont mind, I would like to show off the awesome dress and BFB I bought yesterday cause I dont think I'll ever have an occasion to wear them together unless I go to fashion week somewhere... I thought it looked super cool! When could I wear something like this?


----------



## miyale30

I'm out enjoying a gorgeous, sunny day!
Oh, and I finally got smart and wore some flats instead of heels that would kill my feet in about an hour!


----------



## miyale30

Hey Annette, I vote YAY on the skinnies and new shooz, it looks fantastic!
As for the dress and BFB, you have to plan something to do to wear that because it is KILLER on you! Hell, wear it for lunch and shopping, it's Vegas baby... you can do whatever you want!


----------



## cinnybuns

I love this dress on you!!  Girl I wish I knew how to style clothes like you. 


What brand is it btw?



-Annette- said:


> And if u guys dont mind, I would like to show off the awesome dress and BFB I bought yesterday cause I dont think I'll ever have an occasion to wear them together unless I go to fashion week somewhere... I thought it looked super cool! When could I wear something like this?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Anette your curves are to die for, I love you in that dress!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

miyale30 said:


> I'm out enjoying a gorgeous, sunny day!
> Oh, and I finally got smart and wore some flats instead of heels that would kill my feet in about an hour!



So nice! I love it


----------



## Gerry

Annette, come on and spill about how that dress is made. Is that beige material insets? Looks great


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks all ! I bought the dress at Macys from the INC Petite collection, but it also comes in regular sizes... runs hella small tho cause Im wearing a 12 and its tigggght

Heres a better pic: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=446629&CategoryID=5449&LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

This is me tonight (well, this morning technically) I threw this together in about 5 minutes on a spur of the moment date with my boo  Oh BTW this is the shorts jumper I mentioned a few posts back! It came and this is my first time wearing it! What y'all think?? (BTW it was chilly and rainy so I also threw a jacket over.)




Can you tell I love that shirt a lot?? LOL Just realized it's also in my avatar hahaha
Shirt : random no name brand
Shorts jumper: Ebay!!!! Size 14(It's slightly big on me so if you're like me and in the 12ish 14ish range it might be kinda baggy, which is good for me cuz I don't like super tight stuff)
tights: H&M
Shoes: Payless, it's time for some new flats for real!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

This is just what I wear on a regular basis. Jeans, cute shirt, and usually my Coach sneakers 





Jeans: Old Navy

Shirt: A throwback from Sarah Jessica Parker's line at Steve & Barry (I miss that store)


----------



## -Annette-

I love this! Damn its hard to pull off... I could never ever do it. U go girl! 



MsWestchesterNY said:


> This is me tonight (well, this morning technically) I threw this together in about 5 minutes on a spur of the moment date with my boo  Oh BTW this is the shorts jumper I mentioned a few posts back! It came and this is my first time wearing it! What y'all think?? (BTW it was chilly and rainy so I also threw a jacket over.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love that shirt a lot?? LOL Just realized it's also in my avatar hahaha
> Shirt : random no name brand
> Shorts jumper: Ebay!!!! Size 14(It's slightly big on me so if you're like me and in the 12ish 14ish range it might be kinda baggy, which is good for me cuz I don't like super tight stuff)
> tights: H&M
> Shoes: Payless, it's time for some new flats for real!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

thanks Anette! I think you'd look amazing in it! You have a great body girl!


----------



## 19yearslater

That jumper looks great and I usually hate jumpers, no matter who is wearing them (I've seen Jessica Simpson looking bad in one) It's an anomaly for sure and you pull it off.


----------



## -Annette-

Didnt go out much today, but still threw on some clothes:






Oh, and I just had these... yum (Sorry for OT and temptations) lol


----------



## miyale30

a couple of igigi dresses


----------



## kcf68

^You are too cute and your smile is beautiful.  Love your cute dresses...


----------



## nova_girl

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Shirt: A throwback from Sarah Jessica Parker's line at Steve & Barry (I miss that store)



I was JUST starting to be able to fit into clothes from that store when it went out of business. I was so sad!


----------



## chantal1922

*Heck yes it works! I love this whole outfit!*


-Annette- said:


> OOOOkay... so, I went out for some shopping here at the hotel (I'm in Vegas, so yeh they have awesome shops hah) to test out the new skinnies, and my new shooz. Was a weird feeling, and I'm not sure if I was 100% comfortable in something so tight so I tried covering up a little with my cardigan, but I kinda liked it.
> 
> Does it work yay/nay?


 *Love this dress on you!*


-Annette- said:


> And if u guys dont mind, I would like to show off the awesome dress and BFB I bought yesterday cause I dont think I'll ever have an occasion to wear them together unless I go to fashion week somewhere... I thought it looked super cool! When could I wear something like this?


 *That purple is to die for!*


miyale30 said:


> a couple of igigi dresses


----------



## krazy4bags

It's a yay!  Nice outfit and the cardigan looks great on you! Great match with the belt too! and you must be staying at either The Palazzo or The Venetian? 


-Annette- said:


> OOOOkay... so, I went out for some shopping here at the hotel (I'm in Vegas, so yeh they have awesome shops hah) to test out the new skinnies, and my new shooz. Was a weird feeling, and I'm not sure if I was 100% comfortable in something so tight so I tried covering up a little with my cardigan, but I kinda liked it.
> 
> Does it work yay/nay?


----------



## -Annette-

Ahaha Yeah, thanks, I'm staying at the Palazzo  this place so much 

And thanks for reassuring me girls.. I might actually wear them again now YAY!


----------



## -Annette-

Oh, and miyale, that purple dress is GORGEOUSssssss


----------



## Black_Swarmer

miyale30 said:


> I'm out enjoying a gorgeous, sunny day!
> Oh, and I finally got smart and wore some flats instead of heels that would kill my feet in about an hour!


 
You look great - and especially with that LE30 at your side  boy, do I wish for the sun to come out soon ... *sigh*


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Anette, I love the outfit of you shopping in Vegas, you have a beautiful figure and such a nice waist line!! 

FANTASTIC way to show off that lovely shape!!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

ILOVEFASHION87, 

BEAUTIFUL OUTFITS, YOUR STYLE IS SOOO SOCAL! LOVE IT

I need those tan booties!!
Where did you get them??


----------



## krazy4bags

That's my favorite hotel in Vegas too!  But next time I go (in July) I'll be staying at The Venetian. I so recognized that marble floor and the double door to the bathroom behind you...hehe 

So what other damage did you do in Vegas? Show them off!! 


-Annette- said:


> Ahaha Yeah, thanks, I'm staying at the Palazzo  this place so much
> 
> And thanks for reassuring me girls.. I might actually wear them again now YAY!


----------



## -Annette-

krazy4bags said:


> That's my favorite hotel in Vegas too!  But next time I go (in July) I'll be staying at The Venetian. I so recognized that marble floor and the double door to the bathroom behind you...hehe
> 
> So what other damage did you do in Vegas? Show them off!!



Haha way too much tbh.. I always spend tons of money when I'm here. I'll be wearing the new stuff next couple of days so u can see 

Today:

Top- INC (New item)
Pants- *DvF Seriously, u all need to get a pair... most comfy pants ever. They're made out of very thick knit material and super stretchy. I normally wear a 12-14 in pants, but these run huge and I bought an 8 (WTF, I know...). I'm guessing the 14 would fit an 18-20 easily. They're kinda expensive but totally worth it. Go chk them out if u have a DvF near u!! *(Also new item)
Bag- Betsey Johnson
Shoes- Miu Miu

(Sorry that the pictures always comes out HUGE.. dont know how to change that or if its even possible :S)


----------



## -Annette-

Today:
Cardigan- DvF (New item)
Skirt- Norwegian store
Tights- H&M(?)
Shoes- Prada
Bag- Obviously... 
Necklace- From Venice I think, dont know the store


----------



## miyale30

Thanks MsWestchesterNY! You are rockin' that jumper!  

kcf68- Thank you, you are very kind!  

Thanks chantal 1922  I've always loved purple!  

Thank you Annette!  

Black_Swarmer: I hope you get some sunshine soon... so you can take your LE baby out and enjoy the Spring!


----------



## miyale30

-Annette- said:


> Didnt go out much today, but still threw on some clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I just had these... yum (Sorry for OT and temptations) lol



This dress is really pretty on you! 

No fair... I saw this in the middle of the night and started craving chocolate covered strawberries!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Jazzy_Nat said:


> ILOVEFASHION87,
> 
> BEAUTIFUL OUTFITS, YOUR STYLE IS SOOO SOCAL! LOVE IT
> 
> I need those tan booties!!
> Where did you get them??


 
i got them from Macys south coast they are miss sixty i had to have them!


----------



## PecosaPreciosa

Hi, my name is Sandra and I'm from New York. I love fashion and like to look good but as a plus size woman (size 16) it can be difficult to achieve this. So I scour the web looking for websites or stores that cater to plus size clothes that are actually stylish. 


Here are the stores or websites that I shop at that I purchase my clothes from:
New York & Co
Torrid
Forever21 (Faith21 line)
Delia's
Alloy
Old Navy
H&M
Here are a few pics of my outfits to get an idea what I wear


----------



## PecosaPreciosa

I made an album on photobucket of all my outfits s you can see them at one time.

Enjoy!

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y129/sandradee1031/MY PLUS SIZE CLOTHING ENSEMBLES/


----------



## PecosaPreciosa

I am already enjoying this thread! Glad you started it for us plus size women :o)




Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats


----------



## PecosaPreciosa

Great dress!



b00mbaka said:


> *Starresky*, this dress is so cute! It looks very form flattering


----------



## PecosaPreciosa

Very classy!



purly said:


> Ok, here are two of my work outfits:
> 
> 1)
> images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/3/38227/16_2008/photo%282%29.xxlarge.jpg
> 
> Neiman Marcus Exclusive tweed suit
> Louboutin scallopeda peep toe heels
> Chanel purple metallic reissue
> 
> 2)
> brightkite.com/images/photo_object/photo/129028/photo.jpg
> 
> Go Silk puckered blouse
> Gap pants
> Nanette Lepore 'Naughty Knot' wedges
> Chanel timeless clutch
> Oakley o-wire titanium glasses
> 
> ---
> 
> I am a US 14.


----------



## Jencine

I am not considered a plus size by any means (who cares what size ya wear) but just dropped in to say great outfits! You're giving me lots of ideas.


----------



## -Annette-

Any of u guys in Vegas by any chance? I want new friends


----------



## Elina0408

Wow girls, I really love all your outfits!! You all look amazing!!


----------



## -Annette-




----------



## MsWestchesterNY

sexy as usual Anette! Give me that cardigan!! NOW~


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

another everyday outfit ( Is it obvious I love pink?)
Jeans; Old navy
Shirt; no brand from TJmaXx
Bag; h&M


----------



## rainrowan

PecosaPreciosa said:


> Hi, my name is Sandra and I'm from New York. I love fashion and like to look good but as a plus size woman (size 16) it can be difficult to achieve this. So I scour the web looking for websites or stores that cater to plus size clothes that are actually stylish.




PecosaPreciosa, I love your confidence in these pictures! Very nice use of florals and color in your wardrobe. I can't seem to make that leap yet, I'm always in black and white


----------



## avant_girl

Hey ladies, I definitely want to get involved in this thread!  I'm a size 14, and am constantly on the look-out for cute, flattering clothes for curvy bodies...

I'm wearing exercise clothes today, since I'm going to play tennis with my boyfriend, but here's the outfit I wore yesterday...




Black tee, American Apparel
Damask/floral cardigan, Charlotte Tarantola
Black flared pants, Tahari
Red pumps, vintage Etienne Aigner (stolen from my mom!)
Red coral necklace, handmade


----------



## -Annette-

Welcome to the thread *avant_girl*! Love that cardigan, and ur pants seem to fit u really well and they're the perfect length! Like the pop of color with the shoes/necklace as well 

Yesterday:

Elevator pic ftw lol


----------



## miyale30

PecosaPreciosa said:


> Hi, my name is Sandra and I'm from New York. I love fashion and like to look good but as a plus size woman (size 16) it can be difficult to achieve this. So I scour the web looking for websites or stores that cater to plus size clothes that are actually stylish.
> 
> 
> Here are the stores or websites that I shop at that I purchase my clothes from:
> 
> New York & Co
> Torrid
> Forever21 (Faith21 line)
> Delia's
> Alloy
> Old Navy
> H&M
> Here are a few pics of my outfits to get an idea what I wear



Very stylish!!


----------



## avant_girl

Thank Annette!   The pants are actually a little snug in the booty, he he, so that's why I paired them with a longer cardigan.  Once I wore them for a couple hours, they stretched a bit and were quite comfy...


----------



## miyale30

-Annette- said:


> Welcome to the thread *avant_girl*! Love that cardigan, and ur pants seem to fit u really well and they're the perfect length! Like the pop of color with the shoes/necklace as well
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Elevator pic ftw lol




OMG....  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bethann

Love, LOVE your cardi!

Great outfit, you're rockin those jeans. 




-Annette- said:


> Welcome to the thread *avant_girl*! Love that cardigan, and ur pants seem to fit u really well and they're the perfect length! Like the pop of color with the shoes/necklace as well
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Elevator pic ftw lol


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks *miyale* and *bethann*!

Today:






Closeup:






My new bag 







Velour hoodie/jacket: M&S
Top: DvF (New item)
Skirt: Royal Underground
Tights: Macys
Shoes: YSL T-strap (New item)
Bag: Dior


----------



## mdlovesbags

Annette - I want everything you are wearing!  Gorgeous outfit.


----------



## miyale30

playing dress up


----------



## -Annette-

^^Awesome! Absolutely something I'd wear


----------



## mdlovesbags

Annette - where is the dress in post 2371 from?  Love it!


----------



## Samia

Girls/ladies you all look beautiful. And a shout out to all the new comers


----------



## -Annette-

*mdlovesbags* I think u got the post # wrong, cause 2371 is from September and not one of my posts lol 

Today:

Cardigan: Allannah Hill
Top: DvF
Pants: DvF
Orange Tights (I just had to lol): ASOS
Shoes: YSL
Bag: ......


----------



## mdlovesbags

Ooops I meant 2731!

(although I love all your outfits so keep posting the details!)


----------



## -Annette-

^^^Thanks dear! Its from Ann taylor!

Today:

Cardigan: DvF
Top/tunic: DvF (seriously.. I didnt realize how much I love her stuff before I started writing down every time I'm wearing it)
Black cami: H&M
Pull on pants: Dejuba.. found them at Myer in Melbourne, never heard of the brand before
Shoes: Bought at Macy's, The Brand is 'Born'
Bag: Dior
Belt: Jigsaw
Ring: Vintage
Necklace: Fris & Co I think..


----------



## dmitchell15

Annette, I love your outfits. I come in this thread specifically for your outfits. They are gorgeous and you have great style!


----------



## -Annette-

dmitchell15 said:


> Annette, I love your outfits. I come in this thread specifically for your outfits. They are gorgeous and you have great style!


 
Awwwwwwe! Thank u so much, I love u


----------



## Gerry

OK, I'll bite. I have never known what  stands for. Please do tell. Thanks!!


----------



## jixiang

It's a sideways heart


----------



## Gerry

Oh, Thank you Jixiang, I feel so silly. I thought it was "less than 3" which would mean nothing!!!! Or a secret language. Funny the dumb things we tell ourselves.


----------



## -Annette-

Today:

Top: VJC
Cami: Zara
Skirt: Royal Underground
Tights: Macy's
Shoes: Prada
pink pin (rose): From Accessorize department at Harrods(London)


----------



## Samia

Just took these in the office restroom, sorry they are not clear or full length.
cardi- Vero Moda (UK brand)
Top- Mango
Trousers- Mango
Scarf- Mango
shoes-Tahari


----------



## cbrooke

Ahhhhh....your bag


----------



## -Annette-

^^Love it, prly my favorite, just sucks I cant wear it with everything 

Today: 

Cami- H&M
Top- DvF
Belt- Jigsaw
Pants- INC
Shoes- YSL
Bag- Dior
Sunglasses- Bvlgari






(please excuse lame pose. just trying to show the sunglasses and earrings)


----------



## Samia

^Annette love your DVF Top!


----------



## chantal1922

I love this outfit!


-Annette- said:


> ^^Love it, prly my favorite, just sucks I cant wear it with everything
> 
> Today:
> 
> Cami- H&M
> Top- DvF
> Belt- Jigsaw
> Pants- INC
> Shoes- YSL
> Bag- Dior
> Sunglasses- Bvlgari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse lame pose. just trying to show the sunglasses and earrings)


----------



## PecosaPreciosa

Here's a pic of my NY&CO. dress that I wore for a friends bday dinner. I absolutely love the way it fit me and everyone loved it


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^totally fab


----------



## Samia

Looking great everyone!
Here is me today
Top- H&M Garden Collection
Scarf- H&M
Cardigan and tights- Mango
Shoes- BCBG


----------



## Samia

And two more outfits from earlier this week[

Top and Blazer- Zara
Skinny Jeans- Miss Selfridges
Shoes- Mango






Tops- Topshop
Jeans- Evans
Shoes- See by Chloe


----------



## chantal1922

^^I love that H&M garden collection top. Next time I am in H&M I need to try on some things. I always go straight the the accessories thinking  nothing will fit me.


----------



## Gerry

Ladies, do you ever think its appropriate to wear regular nude colored stockings anymore? Just wondering what the concensus is????ush:


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

I already posted this dress/tunic... but I wanted to show off my new blazer!


----------



## lovecoachmore

Beyond the fact that you gal's all look FABULOUS, it's nice to come in here and see where you all BUY YOUR CLOTHES!!!

I'm a heavy hitter at DOTS for cheapy/slutty night out clothing. If I love something from there I buy 2 cuz' they don't last long!!! LOL

I also like Fashion Bug...Target is hit & miss. I don't have to dress up much as I work in a dirty factory all week, but I like to doll up on the weekends.

Maybe we can start a thread (if there isn't one) for great places to buy PLUS size clothing that dosen't look like we grabbed it out of gramma's closet!! LOL

I also LOVE-LOVE-LOVE Torrid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

lovecoachmore said:


> Beyond the fact that you gal's all look FABULOUS, it's nice to come in here and see where you all BUY YOUR CLOTHES!!!
> 
> I'm a heavy hitter at DOTS for cheapy/slutty night out clothing. If I love something from there I buy 2 cuz' they don't last long!!! LOL
> 
> I also like Fashion Bug...Target is hit & miss. I don't have to dress up much as I work in a dirty factory all week, but I like to doll up on the weekends.
> 
> Maybe we can start a thread (if there isn't one) for great places to buy PLUS size clothing that dosen't look like we grabbed it out of gramma's closet!! LOL
> 
> I also LOVE-LOVE-LOVE Torrid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I agree with this post. I also find I'm plus size on the bottom, and can fit "normal" size tops, even with my DDs  Everyone here, keep posting!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

*Samia* I LOVVVVVVEEEE the second outfit! Give it to me!!!!!


----------



## Samia

Thank you MsWetchesterNY.

My weekend outfit, out with my sisters and friends

Top- Mango
Tights- H&M
Shoes- Stuart Weitzman
Clutch- Rebecca Minkoff
Bangle- CC Skye


----------



## nova_girl

^^I think that's my favorite outfit of yours so far. Love it!!


----------



## Samia

Thanks nova_girl, I am glad you like it!


----------



## Chie-Boo

Gerry said:


> Ladies, do you ever think its appropriate to wear regular nude colored stockings anymore? Just wondering what the concensus is????ush:


 
I wear nude hose for job interviews and with suits.


----------



## orejitagirl

I just want to say I love all the outfits...I was loving those See by Chole flats, they look awesome with that shirt. I second that we should start a thread on where to get stylish looking clothes for plus sizes. I am plus..and I hated never finding anything that looked age approriate when I was starting college. We got Torrid here finally a few years back, and that is a GOD sent, as well as Macy's that might have some Tommy Hilfiger clothing I like. I will have to post an outfit..soon..too....I like seeing others...Thanks ....


----------



## Samia

Thanks everyone 

This is me today:
Cardigan- Mango
Shirt- Vera Moda
Shoes- Jimmy Choo for H&M (changed to Aldo flats for a long shopping day) 
Belt- Galliano


----------



## Blackpatent

That's the wonderful thing about purses-one size fits all!


----------



## rainrowan

Plus size friends: what do you usually do when you purchase jackets or coats with shoulder pads? Do you usually remove them or leave them in? I am sort of round in the shoulders and back and was thinking I might minimize the feeling of "fleshiness" if the pads were removed. What do you all do?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

^ I would remove the padding.
Ladies, I need opinons. I bought this BEAUTIFUL DVF romper today. I tired it on for my roommate, and she said while it's cute, it looks like something from the 50s. I love this romper more than my other one, mainly because it has sleeves, and the shorts don't ride up while I am walking.
 I, of course, plan on accessorizing and making it cuter- But should I even bother, or just return it?
 Pics *bear in mind I just threw it on, without adjusting the belt, so it kinda looks sloppy*


----------



## loveglam

^ I think it looks cute! Especially once it's accessorized!


----------



## pippaWA

rainrowan said:


> Plus size friends: what do you usually do when you purchase jackets or coats with shoulder pads? Do you usually remove them or leave them in? I am sort of round in the shoulders and back and was thinking I might minimize the feeling of "fleshiness" if the pads were removed. What do you all do?


 
Sorry to butt in, but as a person with wide shoulders allow me: 

When you remove shoulder pads the garment starts sagging in the shoulder. This does not free up that much space in the armhole / shoulder as you might expect because shoulder pads are not anatomical. Instead, it leads to horizontal creases from collar to underarm (the saggy shoulder phenomenon). You may end up looking sloppy. 

If you find shoulder pads to be a bad choice for you, then simply say no and shop for garments with light shoulder shaping or no pads at all. 

p-WA


----------



## Samia

I would keep the shoulder pads too.


----------



## -Annette-

I rly like that romper *MsWestchesterNY * U should def keep it!

Sorry I've been a little out of touch with posting lately, Ive been travelling with the same stuff for over a month and running out of options to come up with exciting outfits :/. Anyway.. Heres from a couple of days ago:

Wearing:
Cardigan- Dotti (Australian brand)
Tank top- H&M
Long shorts: ASOS' own brand
Tights: Lindex
Shoes: Prada
Bag: Dior
Necklace- Random and chanel.


----------



## Samia

*MsWestchesterNY*, I think the romper is cute, how are you planning on accessorizing it?

*Annette*, looking good!


----------



## Samia

Bought this Thomas Wylde dress a few days ago, what shall I wear on top? the temperature these days here is 85- 90, suggestions please.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Thanks for your opinions, ladies.
*Samia:* Hmmm, last night I was thinking of buying some brown skin tone wedges, and thick wooden bangles. Now I'm not so sure about the bangles since I usually carry my Speedy, and I'll think that's too much going on with bracelets, and a hand held bag.

Maybe necklaces? Feel free to suggest!


----------



## rainrowan

Thanks for the suggestions. 

It is a Carole Little boucle jacket I bought off eBay and it's Chanel-like. I fell in love with the blue-gray boucle. The shoulder pads are thin so I will leave them in for now and see how I feel after I've had some time to move around in it. In hindsight, the pads are probably what makes it look "designer".


pictures to follow


----------



## rainrowan

Carole Little boucle jacket 1X
Levi's Jeans Perfectly Slimming 512 (18S)

the shoulder pads don't make my shoulders look *too* big after all


----------



## shikki

Samia said:


> Bought this Thomas Wylde dress a few days ago, what shall I wear on top? the temperature these days here is 85- 90, suggestions please.



This is my first post in this thread, This dress is so beautiful I couldnt resist.  

Samia, I would suggest a cotton tee under it with flat sandals if you are going for a caual look and a boyfriend blazer or something like that if you want to make it more dressy.   There is also the conventional option of wearing a cardi over it.


----------



## rainrowan

^I was thinking of an open lace or crochet cardi, in either ivory or black


----------



## chantal1922

Cute romper *MsWestchesterNY *. I think you should keep it.


----------



## Samia

*Shikki *and *rainrowan *thanks for the suggestions, I will give all  the looks a try.


----------



## Samia

Today's work outfit

Jacket- Mathew Williamson
Jeans- Merona (sp) Target
Shoes- See by Chloe
Bag- Balenciaga First


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

sharp coat! What kind of watch is that it looks to be jelly greyish???? Can you tell I have been watch shopping LOL.


----------



## shikki

Samia - Love your jacket!


----------



## Samia

Thanks *shikki*!

*Using_Daddys*... Thats a Toy Watch , with a jelly strap (grey strap, purple dial)


----------



## Samia

Thanks *shikki*!

*Using_Daddys*... Thats a Toy Watch , with a jelly strap (grey strap, purple dial)


----------



## Flip88

Samia -nice jacket


----------



## Love NYC

I  everyone's outfits! I would love to see a thread dedicated to plus size shopping!


----------



## DelicateRose

Samia said:


> Today's work outfit
> 
> Jacket- Mathew Williamson
> Jeans- Merona (sp) Target
> Shoes- See by Chloe
> Bag- Balenciaga First



I really love the whole look and the pieces you own.


----------



## DelicateRose

Annette,
I really love your clothes!  You are so well put-together and you have some really, really nice stuff that works for you.

I would love to see your closet!


----------



## Samia

Thanks *DelicateRose*!

Today's outfit:
Shirt- Zara
Skinny Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
Scarf- AMQ Skull scarf
Shoes- Topshop


----------



## malmccy

I posted here a couple of times a while ago but school became hectic so I stopped. School is over and I do not start working for a month so I will be posting whenever I get a chance. This is me from yesterday. Pardon the weird positions my sister wanted me to pose for her. Clearly I am not a model.

Hat- Urban Outfitters 
Cardigan-H&M
Tank-Gap
Jeans-Old Navy
Shoes-Unknown
Necklace-Forever21
Bracelet-Marc by Marc Jacobs












​


----------



## Gerry

Cute,malmccy!! You could be a model if you wanted to!!!  By the way, everyone, Chanel used Crystal Renn (a size 12 "technically a plus size in the fashion world"-HA-HA in their latest fashion show. If that's not a breakthrough, I don't know what is. Well they size up to 50 which is like a 16-18, so why not????!!!


----------



## nova_girl

I didn't know Chanel went up to those sizes, that's great.


----------



## Gerry

Yep, I never knew it either until I started inquiring with a very helpful SA from Neiman Marcus who is no longer there. And their sweaters tend to be very generous. If you can catch one on ebay ,you can even get a decent deal sometimes. But their measurements can vary wildly on different garments even marked with the same size. So you MUST get measurements if you can't try something on first.


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Dinner with the girls!
Coach madison clutch;blazer,Macy's;Romper, Topshop; Shoes, Jessica Simpson
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1103683&stc=1&d=1273998354


----------



## Samia

sweetiejprinces said:


> Dinner with the girls!
> Coach madison clutch;blazer,Macy's;Romper, Topshop; Shoes, Jessica Simpson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1103683&stc=1&d=1273998354


 
You look really good!


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Thank you Samia!


----------



## Samia

Two of my outfits this week

Black shirt & Tights- Peacocks
Scarf- Promod 
Shoes- charles & keith
Bag- rebecca minkoff nikki

White shirt- Random shop
Skinny trousers- New look
Shoes- Kenneth cole newyork
bag- LV mono speedy 30


----------



## -Annette-

Sry, been a while since I've had anything interesting to post

Today.

Dress- Dorothy Perkins
Boyfriend Blazer- Guess by Marciano
Belt-H&M
Tights- We Love Colors
Shoes- Carvela
Purse- Dior


----------



## malmccy

Gerry said:


> Cute,malmccy!! You could be a model if you wanted to!!!  By the way, everyone, Chanel used Crystal Renn (a size 12 "technically a plus size in the fashion world"-HA-HA in their latest fashion show. If that's not a breakthrough, I don't know what is. Well they size up to 50 which is like a 16-18, so why not????!!!



Thanks Gerry!


----------



## Gerry

You're welcome. Go to Chanel.com and watch the Cruise 2010-11 fashion show or just peruse the "looks" and you will see her!!


----------



## enga4

Annette, you are SO cute and SUPER-stylish!!! I wish I had your eye for putting together outfits! Very interesting and fierce and HOT!!!!


----------



## coveredincovers

Hey everyone.
Here are some of my latest outfits:









There is more pictures at my blog if anyone is interested, I took a lot of pictures especially of the details and I didn't want to clog this thread with a billion pics of me!

blog: http://www.pearlslaceandruffles.com/


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute!


----------



## xmyheart

coveredincovers said:


> Hey everyone.
> Here are some of my latest outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more pictures at my blog if anyone is interested, I took a lot of pictures especially of the details and I didn't want to clog this thread with a billion pics of me!
> 
> blog: http://www.pearlslaceandruffles.com/



Oooh this outfit is veryyy cute. You pulled this off nicely!


----------



## HauteGlam29

coveredincovers said:


> Hey everyone.
> Here are some of my latest outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more pictures at my blog if anyone is interested, I took a lot of pictures especially of the details and I didn't want to clog this thread with a billion pics of me!
> 
> blog: http://www.pearlslaceandruffles.com/


 Girl..................you've got serious style


----------



## malmccy

1


----------



## Samia

*coveredincovers*, very cute!


----------



## LAltiero85

MsWestchesterNY said:


> ^ I would remove the padding.
> Ladies, I need opinons. I bought this BEAUTIFUL DVF romper today. I tired it on for my roommate, and she said while it's cute, it looks like something from the 50s. I love this romper more than my other one, mainly because it has sleeves, and the shorts don't ride up while I am walking.
> I, of course, plan on accessorizing and making it cuter- But should I even bother, or just return it?
> Pics *bear in mind I just threw it on, without adjusting the belt, so it kinda looks sloppy*


I LOVE this! It looks great on you!!! I have been looking EVERYWHERE for a romper in my size that's not too short and not too clingy...this looks perfect!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

^^^  Holy crap sister, how are you??!


----------



## Samia

Me Today

Dress- Peacocks
Cardigan and tights- Mango
Shoes- Charles & Keith
Scarf- Random local


----------



## LAltiero85

SunnyFreckles said:


> ^^^  Holy crap sister, how are you??!


Me?  I'm great how are you? I haven't "seen" you in forever!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LAltiero85 said:


> Me? I'm great how are you? I haven't "seen" you in forever!


 
I know huh?!  I have been on and off with work and a new baby!  But life is great!  It was good seeing you pop back up!


----------



## marie-lou

Samia said:


> Me Today
> 
> Dress- Peacocks
> Cardigan and tights- Mango
> Shoes- Charles & Keith
> Scarf- Random local


Oh, I love the dress, but I think I would pair it with some heels!


----------



## marie-lou

sweetiejprinces said:


> Dinner with the girls!
> Coach madison clutch;blazer,Macy's;Romper, Topshop; Shoes, Jessica Simpson
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1103683&stc=1&d=1273998354


Wow, you look awesome!


----------



## marie-lou

-Annette- said:


> Sry, been a while since I've had anything interesting to post
> 
> Today.
> 
> Dress- Dorothy Perkins
> Boyfriend Blazer- Guess by Marciano
> Belt-H&M
> Tights- We Love Colors
> Shoes- Carvela
> Purse- Dior


Incredible, really! I LOVE your style! I've been scanning this thread and you always look great!!


----------



## Samia

marie-lou said:


> Oh, I love the dress, but I think I would pair it with some heels!



Thanks! I would normally pair it with heels too, but I was going to a kids party with my nephews and nieces, so lots of running around and I am not that good running in heels  Actually the shoes I am wearing are kitten heels but they kinda look like flats in this pic.


----------



## marie-lou

Yes, I figured it might be kitten heels but it was hard to tell by the pic !
I totally understand your reason! I work with children a lot during the holidays (summer camp) and I would *never* wear heels! Children + heels= the worst combination ever


----------



## marie-lou

Plus: Is ANYONE good at running in heels?!


----------



## jaclyns512

hi! im new to this thread, but not tpf. just thought i'd contribute since i'm a plus sizer.






dress: macys, a year or so ago.
shoes: avenue
necklace: (can't really see it in this pic) forever 21
bag: MBMJ

i wore this to an outdoor party a couple of days ago.
i try to dress cute, but as a 20/22 i feel like shamu. especially when all of you ladies are little 14s and 16s!


----------



## kcf68

^You don't look like a 20/22 nor do you look like shamu!  That dress is very flattering on you.  You just have to pick the right type of clothes and they will be very flattering on you like this dress!


----------



## marie-lou

jaclyns512 said:


> hi! im new to this thread, but not tpf. just thought i'd contribute since i'm a plus sizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: macys, a year or so ago.
> shoes: avenue
> necklace: (can't really see it in this pic) forever 21
> bag: MBMJ
> 
> i wore this to an outdoor party a couple of days ago.
> i try to dress cute, but as a 20/22 i feel like shamu. especially when all of you ladies are little 14s and 16s!


You look absolutely great! I love the dress and I love the bag!! You definitely do NOT look anything like shamu!


----------



## Samia

jaclyns512 said:


> hi! im new to this thread, but not tpf. just thought i'd contribute since i'm a plus sizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress: macys, a year or so ago.
> shoes: avenue
> necklace: (can't really see it in this pic) forever 21
> bag: MBMJ
> 
> i wore this to an outdoor party a couple of days ago.
> i try to dress cute, but as a 20/22 i feel like shamu. especially when all of you ladies are little 14s and 16s!



You look great!


----------



## Samia

My weekend out outfit was

Dress- Thomas Wylde
Jacket- Topshop (this one is an oldie)
Bag- See by Chloe
Shoes- Kenneth Cole NY


----------



## marie-lou

^^I love the dress! It makes me think of summer  and it looks super comfortable!


----------



## Indigowaters

I love this casual look:

Top: Casual-Plus.com
Jeans: Style & Co.
Flip flops: Walmart


----------



## coveredincovers

For some reason the pictures in my last post stopped working.  Anyways! Here is what I have been wearing since I last posted here (picture overload, sorry!)



































There is some more pics (and closeups of my accessories/shoes) at my blog: [redacted - please don't post links to your blog in your posts on this forum]

I love this thread so much. Everyone looks wonderful!
xo


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Hey ladies! 
I'm so glad I found this thread! Everyone's outfits are great! I am 19 years old, about 5 ft 4. Does size 12-14 count as plus size? That's what size I am. I was hoping you could all help me with something. I really want to go out and get a cute summer dress but I am no good at knowing what to look for. What shapes, cuts, colors of dresses would look good on a larger than average girl like me?

thanks girls!


----------



## intheevent

hi annette! great outfits. TBH I never understood a separate plus sized thread, bu thats off topic...

coveredincovers - how cute are you missy? and your pic quality is great, do you use self timer?


----------



## coveredincovers

Coach+Louislove, I would go for a-line dresses if I were you, those are definitely most flattering on bigger girls like us!

intheevent, Thanks! I use a remote with my camera. (It's the itty bitty black gadget in my hand in my pics!) 

xo


----------



## Coach+Louislove

thanks covered I am definitely going to look into some a-lines. I like dresses with bands around the middle, like empire style but I don't know where they should sit so it doesn't make me look bigger. 
By the way, coveredincovers- this might sound stupid, but are you a model? You look like one! Those look like pro modeling shots!


----------



## coveredincovers

^ I have a big big tummy and I think dresses like blue polka dot one in my pictures are most flattering! That cut makes the fabric just flow nicely over my stomach. I avoid anything that cuts off directly below the bust, I think that usually makes me look like i'm pregnant/wearing maternity clothes! So yeah, try a dress that flows out at the waist rather than straight under the bust!

I'll use Faith21 pics as examples..

Flattering: 









Avoid:









Hope that helps! 

xo


----------



## coveredincovers

Oh and i'm not a model..I would love to be a plus size model but i'm not. I just know my way around a camera since i'm a photographer!

xo


----------



## sweetpinkx3

coveredincovers said:


> For some reason the pictures in my last post stopped working.  Anyways! Here is what I have been wearing since I last posted here (picture overload, sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some more pics (and closeups of my accessories/shoes) at my blog: http://www.pearlslaceandruffles.com/
> 
> I love this thread so much. Everyone looks wonderful!
> xo



Omg I LOOOVEEEE your outfits! They're ADORABLE


----------



## yellow08

*coveredincovers* Love your style!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

coveredincovers i love your photos! 

& indigowaters love your pink sweater!


----------



## la_Monita

I've been reading a lot, here's my first post. Taking pictures of my outfits has become a whole new hobby 



































coveredincovers, I like your style!!


----------



## Chie-Boo

la_Monita >> LOVE your style!!


----------



## kcf68

Wow La-Monita you must be a model or think about being one.  You are gorgeous!


----------



## nooch

Ahhhh, forgot can't post images from fb.


----------



## nooch

First outfit - shirt from Old Navy, skirt from Gap, flop flops from Target.

Second outfit - tank from Old Navy, skirt from Torrid, shoes from Avenue

I'm currently about a size 18/20 and 5'10", for reference.


----------



## lulu3955

*La-Monita-* WOW! Who makes the White wrap top & the fab sandals in the picture with the grey tunic & white mini? (Which BTW is a stunning outfit!)

*Nooch-* I love the first outfit on you. That skirt is so pretty.


----------



## coveredincovers

la_Monita said:


> I've been reading a lot, here's my first post. Taking pictures of my outfits has become a whole new hobby
> 
> coveredincovers, I like your style!!



Thanks, I love yours too! I have to say though, you don't look plus size at all! Plus size for the (crazy) modeling industry but not plus size in the real world! You are fabulous though, definitely get into modeling girl!

Thanks everyone! More ladies should post in here!

xo


----------



## cindy05

Love all of your outfits! Especially love the blue polkadot one and the floral one. 


coveredincovers said:


> For some reason the pictures in my last post stopped working.  Anyways! Here is what I have been wearing since I last posted here (picture overload, sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some more pics (and closeups of my accessories/shoes) at my blog: [link redacted]
> 
> I love this thread so much. Everyone looks wonderful!
> xo


----------



## cindy05

I can totally see myself wearing all of these looks. You look fantastic!



la_Monita said:


> I've been reading a lot, here's my first post. Taking pictures of my outfits has become a whole new hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coveredincovers, I like your style!!


----------



## marie-lou

la_monita You look awesome!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

coveredincovers: love your style, you look great!!


----------



## la_Monita

Thanks for al the nice compliments everyone  It makes me shy




coveredincovers said:


> Thanks, I love yours too! *I have to say though, you don't look plus size at all! Plus size for the (crazy) modeling industry but not plus size in the real world*! You are fabulous though, definitely get into modeling girl!
> 
> Thanks everyone! More ladies should post in here!
> 
> xo



I've been recently signed by an agency and in the modelling world I am defently plus size. Although you're right about the crazy modelling industry.. It should have another name, not PLUS size.

[link redacted - please don't post links to your blog in your posts on the forum]


----------



## Samia

*la_Monita *, love your style and your are gorgeous!

*coveredincovers *, very cute outfits! You look great!

*nooch*, looking good! and nice to see you back here


----------



## HNLP

La-Monita-you are beautiful and great style! How tall are you? I'm a curvy girl too...but only 5'6!


----------



## la_Monita

HNLP (and the others), thank you! 
 I'm 5'6, so not super tall, though not very short


----------



## ame

Damn some HOTTIES in this thread...

FINALLY: I have a cute outfit to post! I know this is going to be a 1x wear outfit, because I have on white pants. And it's inevitable...lol  I wear a 14/16. 5 ft 5in

KUT from the KLOTH white bootcut jeans from Nord. Size 14 (prob need a 16...)
Merona cardigan
Mossimo blue tank
LP Dylan Zip Tote in Scotch
Black Crocs Malindi shoes.


----------



## marie-lou

I like your outfit ame! 
But I don't like the shoes... sorry


----------



## ame

lol I only wear these crocs in black or brown. Cute shoes don't work for me, and comfort trumps all. Always. Under ANY circumstance. lol


----------



## Suzzeee

la_monita - you are stunning!  I love that grey top with the white mini and the wide belt - fabulous! 

Hey - did you guys see this article from Racked -- Saks is going to carry big name designer merch in larger sizes -- if they have a Chanel jacket that I can wear I am going to be soooo broke!  http://tinyurl.com/29n2leb


----------



## Gerry

Ya know, Chanel has already made a size 50 which is an 18 and those are around. I guess this means that they will make even larger? That's great. I have bought Chanel 50 from Neiman Marcus and Saks in recent years.But, bring it on, the more the merrier.


----------



## serafina

la_Monita said:


> I've been reading a lot, here's my first post. Taking pictures of my outfits has become a whole new hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coveredincovers, I like your style!!


 
you are so not plus size! i love all your looks, especially the grey with the white skirt


----------



## Phédre

La_monita, I love your figure, so feminine! You're absolutely not plus size!


----------



## ame

It's so hard to follow the hot model!

Today's outfit is cute:

Filtre Crochet Inset Top from Nordstrom
Ann Taylor trouser jeans, dark blue
brown croc Malindi's (shouldve gone with black or navy!)


----------



## marie-lou

Ame, you definitely look GREAT! Love the top, that shade of blue is one of my favorite colours! 

Still not crazy about the crocs, haha  but hey, I understand the "comfortable shoes" argument, so wear them with pride


----------



## ame

Thank you!! I was a little bit unsure about it as I was concerned about giving my gut too much attention with it, but that thing is gonna get attention anyway, so I might as well own it.  The material is lovely. The softest tshirt material ever. And then the darker teal with taupe applique thing. I am loving this top, and it's navy counterpart which I also have. Well...similar top anyway. I LOVE this color too, I would seriously say that half of my closet is blue/teal/green.  Well, probably even more than that. It looks killer with my hair so I keep going for it. 

HAHA! I do!!! They are the cutest possible crocs, lol, and I was INSANELY resistant to them, and now I have no shame. I literally just bought 5 more pairs of the damn things. What the hell!


----------



## jixiang

I love that top too!  In fact, I immediately went to Nordstorm to check it out.  Too bad I promised my husband no more clothes for awhile


----------



## ame

HAH I promised my husband I would spend NOTHING more than gas money and bills. Ummm that was $300 ago.


----------



## poppers986

i agree with serafina, you are so NOT plus size. I LOVE your dresses especially the last, where did you get it and is it still available for sale anywhere because I want one! 



la_Monita said:


> I've been reading a lot, here's my first post. Taking pictures of my outfits has become a whole new hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coveredincovers, I like your style!!


----------



## poppers986

oh btw, anyone shop at asos.com, they have cute stuff and its relatively cheap


----------



## MJDaisy

la monita you do not look plus size to me at all.. absolutely stunning nonetheless though!


----------



## TJNEscada

la_Monita said:


> Thanks for al the nice compliments everyone  It makes me shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been recently signed by an agency and in the modelling world I am defently plus size. Although you're right about the crazy modelling industry.. It should have another name, not PLUS size.
> 
> [link redacted - please don't post links to your blog in your posts on the forum]


 
You should make a killing modeling - you are adorable!!!  I would buy any magazine with you in it; I am SO tired of looking at stick figures in clothing as a 5 ft 9, 150 lb gal.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

Hey guys - I just discovered Evans and they ship to the US - super cute styles - I was wondering if some of you could tell me about the quality and sizing (I know to size up but wondered if they ran large or small in general)?


----------



## Samia

^Yes Evans has cute stuff, but if you are on the shorter side like me than things don't fit right.


----------



## Samia

Looking for similar pants as these Jack by BB Dakota ones, any idea where to find them? 
I saw some similar ones in Zara but their size L was a bit tight 

http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Jack_by_BB_DAKOTA_Kendel_Pants_p/j13637.htm


----------



## Gerry

Those don't look too hard to find. She just rolled up the bottom of regular long pants,huh? Asos has cool stuff in their Curve line for plus sizes. Also, try the big department stores as well as Lane Bryant. I will keep my eye out. :wondering


----------



## LAltiero85

Samia said:


> Looking for similar pants as these Jack by BB Dakota ones, any idea where to find them?
> I saw some similar ones in Zara but their size L was a bit tight
> 
> http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Jack_by_BB_DAKOTA_Kendel_Pants_p/j13637.htm



Love this look!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Suzzeee said:


> Hey guys - I just discovered Evans and they ship to the US - super cute styles - I was wondering if some of you could tell me about the quality and sizing (I know to size up but wondered if they ran large or small in general)?


 
I buy from there all the time & TBH their sizing can vary. It really does depend on the style of the clothing. Most are true to size .. but with the styles around in the UK at the moment, a lot of the things are made to look baggy/loose! 

I realise that is probably of no help whatsoever, sorry!


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

love it!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Got a new outfit for a friend's wedding a week on Friday .. apologies for the bad pic ...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Sorry .. don't mean to show you all my boobs .. just trying to show the dress detailing


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> Those don't look too hard to find. She just rolled up the bottom of regular long pants,huh? Asos has cool stuff in their Curve line for plus sizes. Also, try the big department stores as well as Lane Bryant. I will keep my eye out. :wondering


 
I thought so too, but they are pretty difficult to find. My sister has them and they are gorgeous! I will check out LB


----------



## Samia

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Got a new outfit for a friend's wedding a week on Friday .. apologies for the bad pic ...


 
Cute Dress!


----------



## Samia

Looks like MJ will be doing a Plus Size line too!!! Yayyy!!
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2010/08/cathy.html?mid=fashion-alert--20100809


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

La Redoute have some great plus size stuff 

http://www.laredoute.co.uk/page/plus-size-collection.htm

I am not sure if they ship outside Europe though ..


----------



## kymmie

This is SO exciting! Thanks for sharing!




Samia said:


> Looks like MJ will be doing a Plus Size line too!!! Yayyy!!
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2010/08/cathy.html?mid=fashion-alert--20100809


----------



## coveredincovers

<-closeup of the makeup..i never wear red lipstick so it was a big challenge for me!









Lots more pics of all the outfits and closeups of the accessories and shoes on my blog (link in my profile) 

xoxo


----------



## chantal1922

^^ pretty!


----------



## gucci lover

*covered* - are you the F21 model?  I think thats you


----------



## coveredincovers

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ pretty!



Thanks! Love your icon, that video is so funny!


----------



## coveredincovers

gucci lover said:


> *covered* - are you the F21 model?  I think thats you




I wish! Lol


----------



## la_Monita

Oh I haven't posted here for a long while.
thanks for al the nice words, and for the plus-size thing, I am definitely plus size for the fashion industry.

Poppers 986, that dress is from H&M, from the Fashion against Aids collection, maybe you'll find in on eBay or something!

and for the one who asked, I am 5,8, just the minimum for plus suze (and normal, I guess) models, but I wish i was 2 inches taller..


----------



## la_Monita

and the outfit of the day: a little short, but why not..


----------



## lurkingsmirk

La Monita, your pics are gorgeous! Do you have a stylist do your hair? How do you get that tousled/wavy look?


----------



## marie-lou

*la_Monita* I just visited your blog... Are you BELGIAN?!?!?!!


----------



## *karolyn*

la_monita
You are precious!!!


----------



## chantal1922

LaMonita you look like a model!


----------



## la_Monita

Thanks everyone, you're starting to make me blush..

Lirkingsmurk, haha, no I don't have a hairstylist 
I had put my hair in a messy bun during the night, and this was how it looked like in the morning.

Marie-lou, I'm from Belgium yes, Antwerp. I love the way that you think that's so unbelievable.
Do you speak dutch or french? I see you're from brussels

and Chantal, thank you, I'm hoping to be that full time i near future. (have donea couple of jobs in summer, some of them in Paris, jeeej)


----------



## vicki76

WOW!you all look gorgeous, i will get around to posting my outfit pics soon!i really wish that Torrid had a branch in the u.k as i have seen some lovely dresses on their website but i don't want to be hit with the extortionate custom tax charges!
do any of you shop at Simply Be?i have some lovely dresses and tops from there, they do a plus size range from Joe Browns and its basically just the normal range but in sizes up to a 30 (i think)...i tend to buy a lot 2nd hand off Ebay as it does tend to be quite expensive!

people are always really shocked that i don't have any black clothes in my wardrobe as ''black makes you look slimmer''...well i don't believe that i just think black makes you blend into the wallpaper so that others don't notice you as much!


----------



## vicki76

..and La monita, if you don't mind me asking what dress size are you as i wouldn't describe your shape as plus size at all, just a healthy normal shape!a figure that i would pick if i were allowed to choose any at all!you look gorgeous!


----------



## coveredincovers

Yesterday before the club:













Today:


----------



## borne2plan

I am new to the site and this thread rocks! My creative juices are really flowing because the inspirations.


----------



## AAA07

la_Monita said:


> Thanks everyone, you're starting to make me blush..
> 
> Lirkingsmurk, haha, no I don't have a hairstylist
> I had put my hair in a messy bun during the night, and this was how it looked like in the morning.
> 
> Marie-lou, I'm from Belgium yes, Antwerp. I love the way that you think that's so unbelievable.
> Do you speak dutch or french? I see you're from brussels
> 
> and Chantal, thank you, I'm hoping to be that full time i near future. (have donea couple of jobs in summer, some of them in Paris, jeeej)


 

Oh wow!!!  You are a model right??   Amazing!  Loved your outfits!  Seeing you really made me feel good about my size 12!!!  thank you!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

vicki76 said:


> WOW!you all look gorgeous, i will get around to posting my outfit pics soon!i really wish that Torrid had a branch in the u.k as i have seen some lovely dresses on their website but i don't want to be hit with the extortionate custom tax charges!
> do any of you shop at Simply Be?i have some lovely dresses and tops from there, they do a plus size range from Joe Browns and its basically just the normal range but in sizes up to a 30 (i think)...i tend to buy a lot 2nd hand off Ebay as it does tend to be quite expensive!
> 
> people are always really shocked that i don't have any black clothes in my wardrobe as ''black makes you look slimmer''...well i don't believe that i just think black makes you blend into the wallpaper so that others don't notice you as much!


 
I use Simply Be .. haven't bought that much from there to be honest, but some of the stuff is really nice! 

I tend to get most of my things from Evans .. got some shoes in there on Sunday .. three pairs for £24!!!


----------



## la_Monita

New dress from a small vintage/outlet store. I think it's on a thin line between tacky and nice, and a bit short as well, but I bought it for in winter with some thights 








Covererincovers, I love that skirt from the first pic! Nice colours!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

^I like the dress! You can really make it adorable with red pumps! (I like your peeptoes  )


----------



## ame

DAMN I wish I had that body!!! You look AMAZING.


----------



## Hoodster777

I really like dresses/tunics and leggings. I'm a size 12/14. I don't really take outfit shots (I should start). Annnnd I just tried uploading, and the images are huge! I gotta resize them, sorry guys.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

coveredincovers said:


> Yesterday before the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:



That outfit is so cute! I love cute


----------



## nooch

Anyone have a pair of Doc Marten 14 eyelet boots?  I want 'em, but my calves are BIG (I have the opposite problem of cankles - very normal sized ankles and them BAM calves) and I don't wanna deal with sending 'em back.  My first pair of Docs were 8 eyelet and fit perfectly.

Also, no cute outfits for me since I've been unemployed - we will see when school starts if I can get my act back together!


----------



## coveredincovers

nooch said:


> Anyone have a pair of Doc Marten 14 eyelet boots?  I want 'em, but my calves are BIG (I have the opposite problem of cankles - very normal sized ankles and them BAM calves) and I don't wanna deal with sending 'em back.  My first pair of Docs were 8 eyelet and fit perfectly.
> 
> Also, no cute outfits for me since I've been unemployed - we will see when school starts if I can get my act back together!




I have them but I think I have small calves considering my weight. My friend is "normal" sized (US 6-8) and her legs are too big for them because she has really chunky legs. I think you should just fit them on in store and see how they fit, then order online if you want them!


----------



## Helena928

la_Monita said:


> New dress from a small vintage/outlet store. I think it's on a thin line between tacky and nice, and a bit short as well, but I bought it for in winter with some thights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covererincovers, I love that skirt from the first pic! Nice colours!


 

Gorgeous! You remind me of Liv Tyler!!


----------



## la_Monita

Helena928 said:


> Gorgeous! You remind me of Liv Tyler!!



Oh I heard that sometimes when I was like 15, but your the first in years to tell me that ! thanks, always a huge compliment 

from today


----------



## pearlisthegurl

love the look^ you look fab!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

la_Monita said:


> Oh I heard that sometimes when I was like 15, but your the first in years to tell me that ! thanks, always a huge compliment
> 
> from today



Prachtig! Where did you get the skirt? I love the haigh waist and the length.


----------



## marie-lou

la_Monita said:


> Thanks everyone, you're starting to make me blush..
> 
> Lirkingsmurk, haha, no I don't have a hairstylist
> I had put my hair in a messy bun during the night, and this was how it looked like in the morning.
> 
> *Marie-lou, I'm from Belgium yes, Antwerp. I love the way that you think that's so unbelievable.*
> *Do you speak dutch or french? I see you're from brussels*
> 
> and Chantal, thank you, I'm hoping to be that full time i near future. (have donea couple of jobs in summer, some of them in Paris, jeeej)


 Haha, I was just very surprised!! I always imagine the people here living miles and miles away 

And I speak dutch by the way: Ik ben eigenlijk van Leuven, maar dat kent niemand hier, dus vandaar Brussel... En ik kom natuurlijk vaak in Antwerpen 

En... Gorgeous outfits as always. Dat jeansjurkje is écht geweldig!! Zeker niet tacky...


----------



## marie-lou

coveredincovers said:


> Yesterday before the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


 
OMG, that club-outfit is STUNNING!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Not a cute outfit but a nice new junior plus size website.............I thought of you stylish ladies

http://loop18.lanebryant.com/home.jsp


----------



## Gerry

That is so cool....Lane Bryant for juniors. The parent company has been around for many years and I just love their clothes. They are right on trend and decent quality moderately priced.


----------



## nooch

coveredincovers said:


> I have them but I think I have small calves considering my weight. My friend is "normal" sized (US 6-8) and her legs are too big for them because she has really chunky legs. I think you should just fit them on in store and see how they fit, then order online if you want them!



Thanks!  Ended up going with 10 eyelet, I figure with the way my 8 eyelets fit the 10 should be good.


----------



## Samia

Hi nooch


----------



## Sternchen

I seriously need to start getting _dressed_ again so that I can post in this thread!


----------



## Samia

^ I get dressed everyday but am either too lazy to take pics or in a hurry and no time for pics!


----------



## Samia

Went out tonight, a very black outfit. Also I gave harem pants a try and I like them, both the way they look and the comfort factor 
What do you think? Maybe next time I will try with a little color

Harem Pants- Evans
Top- Zara
Cardigan- Mango
I can't remember the brand of the necklace!
Wedges- Steve Madden
Bag- Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## nooch

Samia you look fabulous every day and this last one looks great!  When I was working at Former Job, we had harem pants for awhile but they didn't look nearly as good as they looked on you on any of my customers!


----------



## mzmelody1

This is me in the X-Cross Color Block Mini Dress from www.chicstar.com 
http://www.chicstar.com/community/photoscore.aspx?id=436

Plus Size Fashion Post
~Melody


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^Work it girl!!!!!!! Very fab dress. =)


----------



## marie-lou

Samia and Melody, you both look fab!!


----------



## mzmelody1

Thank you marie lou & Using_Daddys_$$


----------



## mzmelody1

You look great in all black Samia


----------



## mzmelody1

This is me in the X-Cross Color Block Mini Dress from www.chicstar.com 
http://www.chicstar.com/community/photoscore.aspx?id=436

Plus Size Fashion Post
~Melody

Dress Review-
This dress is absolutely worth every penny. I picked it up from the post  office and was so excited to receive my first chicstar purchase, I  opened it right there in the car. This dress is very flattering, it  hides the curves you don't care for, and accentuates the ones you do.  The black and white design is chic and bold without being overstated. I  plan on wearing this dress when I go out with friends or for that  special date. The length of the dress is perfect and for the price I  couldn't have asked for a better deal. This is the sort of dress that  will look great on anybody, trust me when I tell you, I'll be shopping  at chicstar.com every month.


----------



## vicki76

mzmelody1

WoW!that dress looks lovely on you!it looks so much better than the shapeless model its shown on!

i wish i hadn't looked at that site though as I've just spotted a 1950's style polka dot dress and i can't stop thinking about it now!


----------



## vicki76

coveredincovers
i really love your clothes and style, i love that your not afraid of colour and experimenting, i know so many girls that only wear black and i think where's the fun in that?
I love your stripy sequinned skirt the most, where did you get it from?

Do you get lots of compliments when your in a club/bar etc off other women?
that sounds a bit odd but i always make a super effort with my clothes when i go out clubbing but I've hardly ever had a compliment off another female...maybe its just where i live as it can be a bit snobby


----------



## bedhead

Hi ladies - I've been lurking and looking at your fab outfits for a while since I've been either wearing not-so-stylish stuff to beat the summer heat or just forgetting to take a photo of my other outfits. You're all looking gorgeous, as usual.

Finally took a new photo this weekend (please forgive the clutter in the background):







Jill Anderson asymmetrical-hem silk dress, Ann Demeulemeester thin cotton cardigan, Day Birger et Mikkelsen leather and metal necklace, Maison Martin Margiela sandals, Balenciaga bag

The dress is sleeveless but I don't like to wear sleeveless stuff so I paired it with a really light, drapey cardigan that worked with the angles of the dress. The designer doesn't carry plus sizes in her regular line (she goes up to XL/US14, which I think isn't really plus size) but she makes custom dresses to exact measurements, so I ordered this one and love it!


----------



## ame

Gorgeous! Man I am loving Navy lately.


----------



## mdlovesbags

such a great dress.  I am a fairly recent convert to navy versus black.  So flattering and versatile!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

bedhead said:


> Hi ladies - I've been lurking and looking at your fab outfits for a while since I've been either wearing not-so-stylish stuff to beat the summer heat or just forgetting to take a photo of my other outfits. You're all looking gorgeous, as usual.
> 
> Finally took a new photo this weekend (please forgive the clutter in the background):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Anderson asymmetrical-hem silk dress, Ann Demeulemeester thin cotton cardigan, Day Birger et Mikkelsen leather and metal necklace, Maison Martin Margiela sandals, Balenciaga bag
> 
> The dress is sleeveless but I don't like to wear sleeveless stuff so I paired it with a really light, drapey cardigan that worked with the angles of the dress. The designer doesn't carry plus sizes in her regular line (she goes up to XL/US14, which I think isn't really plus size) but she makes custom dresses to exact measurements, so I ordered this one and love it!


 
I love everything down to the sandals and toe nail polish choice!!!!!! That's a ready for anything outfit...........loves it!!!!!


----------



## Samia

*bedhead *, loving the Navy!


----------



## Trayler

bedhead said:


> Hi ladies - I've been lurking and looking at your fab outfits for a while since I've been either wearing not-so-stylish stuff to beat the summer heat or just forgetting to take a photo of my other outfits. You're all looking gorgeous, as usual.
> 
> Finally took a new photo this weekend (please forgive the clutter in the background):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Anderson asymmetrical-hem silk dress, Ann Demeulemeester thin cotton cardigan, Day Birger et Mikkelsen leather and metal necklace, Maison Martin Margiela sandals, Balenciaga bag
> 
> The dress is sleeveless but I don't like to wear sleeveless stuff so I paired it with a really light, drapey cardigan that worked with the angles of the dress. The designer doesn't carry plus sizes in her regular line (she goes up to XL/US14, which I think isn't really plus size) but she makes custom dresses to exact measurements, so I ordered this one and love it!



LOVE the dress...Navy is my favorite color!!!


----------



## katybug1986

coveredincovers said:


> Today:




I LOVE your floral dress! It's beautiful and you look great! I looked on your blog and saw it was from topshop a few seasons ago. Does anyone know where I could find a cute floral dress similar to this one?


----------



## wifeyb

mzmelody- fierce in that x-cross dress!!!!


----------



## Gerry

Hello,friends, I am looking for some cool olive colored pants,preferably cropped,with some stretch. Has anybody seen anything like this out there in plus size? I ordered one pair from ASOS but had to send them back because they fit me really weird....like a waist 4 inches too big and tight thighs!! Thanks.:wondering


----------



## jen_sparro

My first time posting here, I'm a size UK12-14 and 5'2. 
This is an outfit I wore earlier this year (back when it was summer):




And here is today's outfit (went to uni in flats but changed to heels to do some errands):


----------



## nooch

Wow, jen, FABULOUS!  I love your style 

Not sure if I mentioned this here, but walmart's $7 bike shorts are the perfect rise and length to prevent the inner thighs from starting a fire while wearing a skirt.  I'm 5'10"/290/size 20 and their XXL fits me perfectly.


----------



## oscarcat729

Jen_sparro, I looove that shirt w/the birds! Where'd you get it! Your outfits are fantastic, by the way!


----------



## ame

nooch said:


> wow, jen, fabulous!  I love your style :d
> 
> not sure if i mentioned this here, but walmart's $7 bike shorts are the perfect rise and length to prevent the inner thighs from starting a fire while wearing a skirt.  I'm 5'10"/290/size 20 and their xxl fits me perfectly.



lol!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

oscarcat729 said:


> Jen_sparro, I looove that shirt w/the birds! Where'd you get it! Your outfits are fantastic, by the way!



Thanks! I do my best, I got the top on the weekend from a store called Dotti, I don't know if they are an Australian store only but they're pretty generic so it'd be easy to find a similar one  I was inspired by miu miu.


----------



## chantal1922

Cute Jen_sparro!


----------



## 19yearslater

Jen_sparro your outfits are sophisticated and fun. I wish I could reminisce on summer, we still have upper eighties weather around here.


----------



## KlassicKouture

I like your style, *jen*! You look awesome. 

Actually, you all look AMAZING!


----------



## mrs moulds

la_Monita said:


> New dress from a small vintage/outlet store. I think it's on a thin line between tacky and nice, and a bit short as well, but I bought it for in winter with some thights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covererincovers, I love that skirt from the first pic! Nice colours!


 
Great legs and your body is fantasic. I don't know who told you that your body type is " Plus size " cause it is not!


----------



## cindy05

Thanks for the recommendation! I've always avoided wearing skirts because of the whole thigh-rubbing issue. I will have to get me a couple of pairs of those walmart shorts soon!


nooch said:


> Wow, jen, FABULOUS! I love your style
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this here, but walmart's $7 bike shorts are the perfect rise and length to prevent the inner thighs from starting a fire while wearing a skirt. I'm 5'10"/290/size 20 and their XXL fits me perfectly.


----------



## Sternchen

Jen, I love your outfits! 

I need to do a major cleaning-out of my closet. I haev so many pieces but none of them really fit together...and it's mainly all _tshirts_. I have nothing nice


----------



## LAltiero85

nooch said:


> Wow, jen, FABULOUS!  I love your style
> 
> Not sure if I mentioned this here, but walmart's $7 bike shorts are the perfect rise and length to prevent the inner thighs from starting a fire while wearing a skirt.  I'm 5'10"/290/size 20 and their XXL fits me perfectly.


LOL! I wish I had known this fact this summer when I went to NYC and decided to wear a maxi dress...lol!


----------



## LAltiero85

jen_sparro said:


> My first time posting here, I'm a size UK12-14 and 5'2.
> This is an outfit I wore earlier this year (back when it was summer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is today's outfit (went to uni in flats but changed to heels to do some errands):


LOVE your style! You looks so put together!!! That striped dress is ADORABLE!


----------



## LAltiero85

Samia said:


> Went out tonight, a very black outfit. Also I gave harem pants a try and I like them, both the way they look and the comfort factor
> What do you think? Maybe next time I will try with a little color
> 
> Harem Pants- Evans
> Top- Zara
> Cardigan- Mango
> I can't remember the brand of the necklace!
> Wedges- Steve Madden
> Bag- Rebecca Minkoff


Very chic, but that goes w/out saying, you always look great!


----------



## LAltiero85

mzmelody1 said:


> This is me in the X-Cross Color Block Mini Dress from www.chicstar.com
> http://www.chicstar.com/community/photoscore.aspx?id=436
> 
> Plus Size Fashion Post
> ~Melody


LOVE this dress! Very flattering for you! I wish I could wear a dress like this, but I've got nothing up top! It's all in my midsection, so I could never pull it off...lol!


----------



## LAltiero85

la_Monita said:


> Oh I heard that sometimes when I was like 15, but your the first in years to tell me that ! thanks, always a huge compliment
> 
> from today


You look gorgeous!!! I LOVE this outfit!


----------



## LAltiero85

coveredincovers said:


> Yesterday before the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


You are too cute! I love your style!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Here are a few more outfits from this week:




Country Road Cardigan
Witchery Tie-Dye Maxi Dress
Guess Leopard Watch
Not shown- Magenta Havaianas and Yellow Epi Petit Noe (bag)




Target Playsuit (not sure if it suits me or not... opinions?)
Watch from Vietnam
Zu Bronze Gladiator Sandals
Not shown- Mono Speedy 30




Normally I never wear pants/jeans etc. but Dad was throwing these out and I fell for them... even if they are all grotty 
Witchery Singlet
Pearl Necklace (Vietnam)
Vintage Men's Trousers (my Dad's, he's too big for them now )
YSL Dada (shoes)
Diva Jeweled Cuff (close-up pic below)


----------



## lurkingsmirk

^^cute playsuit, I think it looks fresh and happy on you.


----------



## Alyana

Love your style Jen! LOVE that cuff


----------



## mdlovesbags

Adore that cuff and the outfits.


----------



## Alyana

Casual outfit for school today





actual color of the cardi:


----------



## Samia

^Cute outfit *Alyana*!


----------



## jen_sparro

Love your cardigan Alyana!


----------



## Sternchen

Love all the outfits!


----------



## marie-lou

Beautiful outfit Alyana!!


----------



## Alyana

aww shucks your all too kind


----------



## gucci lover

forever 21 dress - purchased labor day w/e


----------



## nooch

HOT!!!  How did you find the sizing?  My local F21 doesn't carry plus sizes and I am very hesitant to order online.


----------



## gucci lover

Thank you Nooch!  And i want to say that everyone looks GREAT!  Keep the pics coming.  

Nooch - I would say F21 is true to size.  I loooove their jeans, they have a nice stretch and are so much more comfy than the high dollar jeans.  I am a 2x in their clothes (tops and dresses) I'm a shorty (5'0") and have a belly and the 2x doesn't hug or show my tummy.  I am an XL in Banana Republic/Gap/Old Navy in tops if that helps.  I have 2 F21's around me in the Dallas/FW area


----------



## nooch

Hmm, maybe I will place an order next time I get the urge to buy clothes.  I am a XXL in most Gap/ON so a F21 3x should be good.  Thanks!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

gucci lover said:


> forever 21 dress - purchased labor day w/e


 
*Chic!!!!!!!!!! *
*Thanks for the shopping tips too!!!!*


----------



## birch

here check minepolo2010.com/views/?Burberry-Dress-100406.html


----------



## Alyana

nooch said:


> Hmm, maybe I will place an order next time I get the urge to buy clothes.  I am a XXL in most Gap/ON so a F21 3x should be good.  Thanks!



Im an XXL in ON and the 3x fits me perfect at Faith 21. 

Its honestly my favorite thing in the world. Their jeans for me are TDF. Finding jeans are the hardest thing because im plus and tall. The faith jeans fit everywhere the way they should, and are the perfect length. 
I shop less at Torrid (too expensive) and give all my money to F21. Best plus line ever


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> Im an XXL in ON and the 3x fits me perfect at Faith 21.
> 
> Its honestly my favorite thing in the world. Their jeans for me are TDF. Finding jeans are the hardest thing because im plus and tall. The faith jeans fit everywhere the way they should, and are the perfect length.
> I shop less at Torrid (too expensive) and give all my money to F21. Best plus line ever


 
I am so glad you reposted! I check Forever 21 and did not see the link to Faith 21!!!! Thanks o was disappointed I could not shop this AM wish me luck!


----------



## Alyana

Its the best! Let us know what you get!!


----------



## nooch

Alyana said:


> Im an XXL in ON and the 3x fits me perfect at Faith 21.
> 
> Its honestly my favorite thing in the world. Their jeans for me are TDF. Finding jeans are the hardest thing because im plus and tall. The faith jeans fit everywhere the way they should, and are the perfect length.
> I shop less at Torrid (too expensive) and give all my money to F21. Best plus line ever



So glad you posted this!  Can't wait til I need clothes, haha!


----------



## marie-lou

That is a pretty dress gucci lover!!


----------



## gucci lover

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> *Chic!!!!!!!!!! *
> *Thanks for the shopping tips too!!!!*





marie-lou said:


> That is a pretty dress gucci lover!!



 ladies

i bought the fierce dress on saturday, i got it in a 3x... the bottom is a thick soft cotten stretch, i had to use spanx lol 

http://www.forever21.com/product.as..._name=faith_main&product_id=2079932409&Page=1


----------



## Samia

Its been a while since I posted an outfit, anyway got a quick pic before heading out today

Top & Cardi- Zara
Skinny Jeans- Dorothy Perkins (UK brand)
Shoes- Stuart Weitzman
Bag- LV mono speedy 30
Scarf- A bargain from my summer trip to Beirut


----------



## Samia

Oops sorry for the huge pic!


----------



## marie-lou

Samia, that is a beautiful outfit!! Really, just... WOW!! I love it!


----------



## Mollinski76

Samia!  I haven't been on in forever - that outfit is FANTASTIC!  Glad to see you are still on!


----------



## Samia

Thanks *marie-lou *and *Mollinski76*

Today's outfit
Top & cardi- Zara
Trousers- Dorothy Perkins
Shoes- Steve Madden peep-toe wedges


----------



## malmccy

Samia I like the outfit.


----------



## Alyana

Samia LOVE the outfits. Those open drapey cardigans are my favorite style, and in camel? LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. And checking out dorothy perkins for those pants. neeed.

Today:


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> Samia LOVE the outfits. Those open drapey cardigans are my favorite style, and in camel? LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. And checking out dorothy perkins for those pants. neeed.
> 
> Today:


 
Casual chic!!!!! 

Off subject: I got that Sephora facial brush you recommended its TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alyana

Did you really?!? Yay!! Its SO awesome, Im glad you like it as well!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My work outfit today.....after doing my 30 minutes on the threadmill (YUCK).

All Lane Bryant. Peep toe bootie shoes are by Bamboo and the watch is Kenneth Cole.




If you click the link the image straightens.

A close up of the pink stripes on the grey pants!!!! With a tiny piece of my Kenneth Cole bag.


----------



## Gerry

Lane Bryant is my absolute favorite!!!  But back to Faith 21......Gucci Lover is 5'0" and Alyana is plus size and tall but both of them say that the F21 jeans are a perfect length!!!!!! HUH??  Do they come in different lengths? I HATE to order online unless I know the brand for that very reason. Is there a particular style that is best? I am 5' 9" and sometimes wear tall but sometimes wear average. HELP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alyana

Gerry, i think like two pages back I posted an outfit and im wearing Faith 21 jeans. Im 5'9'' and you can see the length of them. I have seen jeans in store that come in a short length, but these are just regular and they fit me well.


Outfit from Last night:


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> Gerry, i think like two pages back I posted an outfit and im wearing Faith 21 jeans. Im 5'9'' and you can see the length of them. I have seen jeans in store that come in a short length, but these are just regular and they fit me well.
> 
> 
> Outfit from Last night:


 

I love this outfit!!! Your collar necklace is *FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,Alyana,I will give them a try. We are the same height so I am encouraged! Now,tell me what you think of these with them??????http://www.joesjeans.com/shop/product.php?productid=1326&cat=59 Too weird,too 60's,am I regressing?


----------



## Alyana

Thank you Using Daddys$$ (love your username btw, i get such a kick out if it)! I got it from Century 21 because it was sparkly, and I almost didnt buy it because I didnt want to spend the $15 on it (idk why)! I have only worn it twice (including yesterday), and its always a hit. 

And Gerry, I kind of really love those shoes. I am biased however because I am such a sucker for leopard print.


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,me too. Leopard is my total weakness but mostly in the brown/black color. The blues and pinks and wierd leopard colors don't do so much for me!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> Thank you Using Daddys$$ (love your username btw, i get such a kick out if it)! I got it from Century 21 because it was sparkly, and I almost didnt buy it because I didnt want to spend the $15 on it (idk why)! I have only worn it twice (including yesterday), and its always a hit.
> 
> And Gerry, I kind of really love those shoes. I am biased however because I am such a sucker for leopard print.


 
*Alyana......*
$ 15 what a deal!!!!!!!!!!!
Daddy is on the left in my avatar photo.  I wished he was entertained as you are over me  Using_Daddys_$$$ LMAO!!* *


----------



## peachy_gurl

jen_sparro said:


> My first time posting here, I'm a size UK12-14 and 5'2.
> This is an outfit I wore earlier this year (back when it was summer):
> 
> And here is today's outfit (went to uni in flats but changed to heels to do some errands):



omg! i love those nude heels! may i ask where you got them from??? they are tdf!!!!


----------



## Samia

Alyana said:


> Gerry, i think like two pages back I posted an outfit and im wearing Faith 21 jeans. Im 5'9'' and you can see the length of them. I have seen jeans in store that come in a short length, but these are just regular and they fit me well.
> 
> 
> Outfit from Last night:


 
Love this!


----------



## vicki76

http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/product/details/show.action?pdLpUid=AX264&pdBoUid=2882&lpgUid=11148585#colour:196,size:

i bought this coat recently and ive had sooo many comments on it off total strangers


----------



## jen_sparro

peachy_gurl said:


> omg! i love those nude heels! may i ask where you got them from??? they are tdf!!!!



Thank you! They're Tony Biano (http://tonybianco.com.au/), I got them early last year... they're very comfy and despite how pink my skin looks in that pic they actually match my skin.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

vicki76 said:


> http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/prod...pdBoUid=2882&lpgUid=11148585#colour:196,size:
> 
> i bought this coat recently and ive had sooo many comments on it off total strangers


 
That is gorgeous! I have looked at it lots of times & thought "Will I, won't I?" .. but I rarely wear coats, so I thought it would be wasted on me


----------



## Samia

A couple of everyday outfits


----------



## kcf68

Samia,  
Love your outfits!!  That is a unique handbag!  What is the brand?? Thank you...


----------



## Samia

^ *kcf68*, Its a Balenciaga, I am not sure what the style name is. I think one of the Lune ones. I need to find the Tag for the correct style name.


----------



## vicki76

LovinMyMulberry said:


> That is gorgeous! I have looked at it lots of times & thought "Will I, won't I?" .. but I rarely wear coats, so I thought it would be wasted on me



to be fair its not a very thick coat so not sure how its going to fair in winter but its even more lush looking than it looks in the picture..it has really nice buttons (each one is different!)


----------



## Samia

vicki76 said:


> http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/product/details/show.action?pdLpUid=AX264&pdBoUid=2882&lpgUid=11148585#colour:196,size:
> 
> i bought this coat recently and ive had sooo many comments on it off total strangers



Very nice one! wish i lived somewhere to wear coats


----------



## Gerry

^^^^Yeah,I love coats,too.But,living in Florida is bad for coat lovers. That coat is striking. Has anyone seen a cute camoflage t-shirt or tank?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Navy and white checked suit with my super comfy Nina round toe pumps.


----------



## discoAMOUR

cute and professional!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^Thanks!!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Not so much a pic of an outfit, but more of a recommendation to you gorgeous plus size ladies who find it hard to find nice, flat knee high boots that fit. I have the worlds most mahoooooooosive legs .. & always find it hard to find nice comfortable boots for winter. I have just bought a pair of these ... 

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33054&storeId=12553&productId=1954055&langId=-1&sort_field=Relevance&categoryId=209459&parent_categoryId=209435&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20

.. & they are AMAZING! They have an elastic gusset up each side & fit really well. 

I am sooooooo happy I could pee  

Anyway - thought I would share my wee bit of excitment!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I am popping back into the store tomorrow & I am sooo tempted to buy another pair .. is that REALLY sad?


----------



## nooch

It is so NOT sad!  I like them!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hey ladies, So I decided to take some pics before leaving to get something to eat late yesterday afternoon in Collegetown. Hope you like it.


----------



## Samia

Nice boots!


----------



## nooch

Gorgeous!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thanks ladies! I went in today & they had them at 20% off as a special deal .. so yes I brought some more home with me  They are SO comfortable & easy to wear!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey ladies, So I decided to take some pics before leaving to get something to eat late yesterday afternoon in Collegetown. Hope you like it.


 
Love your outfit!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thanks so much chicas!!!!!


----------



## Gerry

Girls, has anyone found a great leather jacket yet? I have been looking and other than the QVC ones, I haven't seen any. Of course, Harley Davidson makes a great leather but it is so covered with logos that it drives me crazy!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey ladies, So I decided to take some pics before leaving to get something to eat late yesterday afternoon in Collegetown. Hope you like it.


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^^Thank you so much!


----------



## gucci lover

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey ladies, So I decided to take some pics before leaving to get something to eat late yesterday afternoon in Collegetown. Hope you like it.



im going to copy this look but probably not anytime soon since tx is still in the high 70's


----------



## gucci lover

i looooooooooooove your style, it's very similar to my own.  Where did you get your blazer from?  and i want your h&m pancho!!!



Alyana said:


> Gerry, i think like two pages back I posted an outfit and im wearing Faith 21 jeans. Im 5'9'' and you can see the length of them. I have seen jeans in store that come in a short length, but these are just regular and they fit me well.
> 
> 
> Outfit from Last night:


----------



## discoAMOUR

gucci lover said:


> im going to copy this look but probably not anytime soon since tx is still in the high 70's



omg 70's...daaaamn!!! i know you'll rock the look, though. 

This is what I wore today, and let me tell you, it was hot as hell on campus today. What the hell happened to the cold weather? After classes, I had to come back to my room so I can change before I go to the library. I was actually sweating today. It's so friggin nice out right now. I don't get--I just got used to all the rain. 

Finally, I wore my new Burberry sheepskin lined, patent leather wedge boots. They are divine!!! But not warm weather shoes. Couldn't wait to get them off when I walked through the door! Matched it up with my HYPE Roisin bag. My mom made this beret so hot by sewing on this cool autumn leaf patch to cover up the ink spot I spilled on it. Love her!


----------



## discoAMOUR

These are the boots. I love them so much. I will definitely be wearing these a lot as it gets colder. No point in not being fashionable, even in bad weather.


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute


----------



## k2sealer

I have another suggestion for boots, as we head into winter. Google "wide shaft boots women". Trust me, it's not dirty. I found out that boots that are made a little wider in the calf area are called "wide shaft". My personal favs are from Naturalizer, but that's because I like the extra coosh that they build into the sole. But there are dozens possibly hundreds of other companies who make them. You just have to know how to search for them.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

discoAMOUR said:


> omg 70's...daaaamn!!! i know you'll rock the look, though.
> 
> This is what I wore today, and let me tell you, it was hot as hell on campus today. What the hell happened to the cold weather? After classes, I had to come back to my room so I can change before I go to the library. I was actually sweating today. It's so friggin nice out right now. I don't get--I just got used to all the rain.
> 
> Finally, I wore my new Burberry sheepskin lined, patent leather wedge boots. They are divine!!! But not warm weather shoes. Couldn't wait to get them off when I walked through the door! Matched it up with my HYPE Roisin bag. My mom made this beret so hot by sewing on this cool autumn leaf patch to cover up the ink spot I spilled on it. Love her!


 

DOPE Outfit!!!!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> DOPE Outfit!!!!!!



You have no idea how much I adore your member name you chose. Super chic and classic! And thanks for the compliment chica!



chantal1922 said:


> ^^cute



Thanks *Chantal*!!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

discoAMOUR said:


> You have no idea how much I adore your member name you chose. Super chic and classic! And thanks for the compliment chica!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Chantal*!!!


 

LOL Wish hubby enjoyed it as much as my chica's on tpf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindy05

I uploaded these in the LV in action thread and thought I would share them here too. 

In a dressing room. I am wearing an Ann Taylor sleeveless embroidered top (on sale for $7.88!!!), cardigan that I got from TJ Maxx, random tights, Born boots and my LV Galliera GM.You may notice that my boots are not zipped all the way up. That's because I have HUGE calves! I could zip them but then I risk cutting off circulation to my toes and its just not worth it. 

I've tried ordering boots for plus-sized calves once and they looked like my hubby's fishing wader boots--not flattering at all! Anyone else with curvy calves have luck with taller boots?


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^^^
Love this casual but very put together look!


----------



## discoAMOUR

I agree...very cute "run-around" look, *Cindy*. 
love that cardigan. and the galliera is HUGE. I love it!



Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> LOL Wish hubby enjoyed it as much as my chica's on tpf!!!!!!!!!!



You're hilarious!!!! You know, secretly he probably loves it! 

I need a Sugar Daddy! lol...but for real!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*ladies!!!!!* 
duoboots.com have amazing boots with amazing variety of calf measurements. It's an english company, but well worth the purchase. Let me know about any successes. They have some gorgeous boots too!!!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

cindy05 said:


> I uploaded these in the LV in action thread and thought I would share them here too.
> 
> In a dressing room. I am wearing an Ann Taylor sleeveless embroidered top (on sale for $7.88!!!), cardigan that I got from TJ Maxx, random tights, Born boots and my LV Galliera GM.You may notice that my boots are not zipped all the way up. That's because I have HUGE calves! I could zip them but then I risk cutting off circulation to my toes and its just not worth it.
> 
> I've tried ordering boots for plus-sized calves once and they looked like my hubby's fishing wader boots--not flattering at all! Anyone else with curvy calves have luck with taller boots?


Wow, I loooove this outfit!!


----------



## keodi

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> Navy and white checked suit with my super comfy Nina round toe pumps.


 
cute!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you *DiscoAmour, Using_Daddys_$$, Marie-Lou*. 

*DiscoAmour*: Thank you for the website for the boots!


----------



## gucci lover

discoAMOUR said:


> *ladies!!!!!*
> duoboots.com have amazing boots with amazing variety of calf measurements. It's an english company, but well worth the purchase. Let me know about any successes. They have some gorgeous boots too!!!!!!


 


Cindy05 - you look great!


----------



## discoAMOUR

cindy05 said:


> Thank you *DiscoAmour, Using_Daddys_$$, Marie-Lou*.
> 
> *DiscoAmour*: Thank you for the website for the boots!



No prob!!! I hope you see something you like. Based on all the reviews I've read, the company makes very high quality shoes and the calf fitting is perfect because they make them depending on your shoes and calf size. It's awesome!!! Gotta save up for my own pair. Good luck mama!


----------



## gucci lover

^^yeah i want the Laurel boot in suede... so hot!


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^That looks hottt *Gucci*! You could so rock that!


----------



## gucci lover

^^im just scared to buy online... but i think i might get it after i get a proper measurement of my calf lol  

Speaking of online, i saw these jeans on nordies.com so i went to the store to try them on.  I ended up buying 2 of the exact same jean.  one to wear with heels and the other one to wear in flats.  Gotta love the complimentary alteration service they have 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3118975?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1300
very nice jeans, looks like seven's or citizens


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^ohh i like a lot! I always get black or really dark blue/indigo jeans because i'm scared any other color would make my hips look spread out! I want to try these though! Thanks *Gucci*!

But you should def try the duo boots anyway especially since I believe you CAN return them if you're unhappy. But check out the return policy before you take my word.


----------



## madisontaylor

discoAMOUR said:


> These are the boots. I love them so much. I will definitely be wearing these a lot as it gets colder. No point in not being fashionable, even in bad weather.



omg i'm in college in boulder, colorado and it SNOWS here. i have been on the hunt for a pair of beatiful winter boots and you found them for me! would you mind telling me where you bought them and how much they cost? thank you!


----------



## gucci lover

they are darker in person and not so light.  Yeah, you should go try them on.  After reading the reviews.. they do run a size smaller - i had to go up a size even though they are Plus  The sales girl also ordered me the Kut with the back pockets on sale for $43.  

OMG i just love talking about clothes, i've been MIA for awhile but it's good to come here to talk about clothes and see what everyone is wearing.  Keep the pic coming ladies!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Madison*, I bought them on Gilt Groupe in July for $270, but I believe the original price was somewhere between $600 and $800. I really lucked out though. I don't know the name of the style, I checked my old order status and it just says Burberry Patent Leather Wedge. I'm sorry I can't be of more help.



madisontaylor said:


> omg i'm in college in boulder, colorado and it SNOWS here. i have been on the hunt for a pair of beatiful winter boots and you found them for me! would you mind telling me where you bought them and how much they cost? thank you!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

gucci lover said:


> forever 21 dress - purchased labor day w/e



I got the same dress and was wearing it today!!!  I love it!


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

nooch said:


> Hmm, maybe I will place an order next time I get the urge to buy clothes.  I am a XXL in most Gap/ON so a F21 3x should be good.  Thanks!



I'm a XL in ON/Gap but I find that F21's 3X fits me nicer.  I can wear the 2x but it's on the tight side.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Thought of you ladies when I was shopping 6pm.com Plus Size Michael Kors.

http://www.6pm.com/michael-kors-michael-michael-kors-plus~1


Enjoy the pretty gear!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Hey Ladies!!! This is my outfit today. Old Navy sweater, Tommy Jeans, Ugg Sunburst, and Steve Madden Stud Muffin satchel.

I think this forum is making me vain, but vanity is my favorite sin...

Hope you like.


----------



## gucci lover

^^ you look so cute and happy and i want those boots for winter but we don't have snow lol


----------



## gucci lover

inlovewithvuitt said:


> I got the same dress and was wearing it today!!!  I love it![/QUOT]
> 
> yayyy we're dress twins..  i just love, love the zipper detail


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey Ladies!!! This is my outfit today. Old Navy sweater, Tommy Jeans, Ugg Sunburst, and Steve Madden Stud Muffin satchel.
> 
> I think this forum is making me vain, but vanity is my favorite sin...
> 
> Hope you like.


 

Love the boots and the whole outfit.....that purse color is wonderful!!


----------



## tirhado21

I know this is probably not the right place... But I would like some plus size opinions.
I created a separate post asking opinions on this dress...

Can I get yours as well. Here is the link to the original post: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/opinions-on-this-dress-637812.html#post17015262


----------



## discoAMOUR

Thank you!!!



using_daddys_$$ said:


> love the boots and the whole outfit.....that purse color is wonderful!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Ladies, ya'll have got to try the Tommy Hilfiger Spirit Jeans. Great stretch, and lasts long--I live in them. Super comfortable, and if you have a smaller waist, it's not too wide there either. I know for a lot of jeans to fit my hips, the waist ends up being super-duper wide, but NOT on these babies. Check em Out. I bought at Macy's online.


----------



## marie-lou

^^Thanks!


----------



## nooch

tirhado21 said:


> I know this is probably not the right place... But I would like some plus size opinions.
> I created a separate post asking opinions on this dress...
> 
> Can I get yours as well. Here is the link to the original post:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/opinions-on-this-dress-637812.html#post17015262



You are a HOTTIE!  Love that dress on you, and your shape is to die for


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Some pics of my outfit from today .. with my beloved new boots


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

New top I got today ...


----------



## nooch

Love it LMM!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank You 

(Bit nervous about having pics of me on here but now I've done it  )


----------



## marie-lou

Love your boots and the purple top *LovinmyMulberry*! You look very good!


----------



## GearGirly

Those boots are fantastic!


----------



## GearGirly

discoAMOUR said:


> *ladies!!!!!*
> duoboots.com have amazing boots with amazing variety of calf measurements. It's an english company, but well worth the purchase. Let me know about any successes. They have some gorgeous boots too!!!!!!




Wow, that is an amazing find!  I really can't wait to look through the boots.  I've found some that fit my large calves, but nothing flattering.  I want some really lush fancy looking leather boots.  Thank you!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

marie-lou said:


> Love your boots and the purple top *LovinmyMulberry*! You look very good!


 
Thank you - you are so kind 

I meant to say that my entire outfit was from Evans - as is the new purple top. For a while they had next to nothing that I liked, but now .. ARGH TOO MUCH


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

GearGirly said:


> Those boots are fantastic!


 
Thank you  (I hope you meant me or I will look pretty stupid  )

Duo do some gorgeous boots - sadly my calves are even too large for them - which is why I was so completely delighted by my Evans boots that I have on in my pics. I was like  all night when I got home to find they had been delivered .. &  when I went into the shop to get my 2nd pair too


----------



## bnjj

widewidths.com is in NY and have boots for large calves.


----------



## discoAMOUR

*Mulberry*, loving the boots, bag and cute cardigan! You look so cute chica!


----------



## discoAMOUR

gucci lover said:


> ^^ you look so cute and happy and i want those boots for winter but we don't have snow lol



*Gucci*, thanks babe! But yo ucan still rock em. Ugg was originally made for swimmers/surfers, in the hot a** sun to wisk away moisture. You could so wear they still, maybe even roll down the cuff so all the soft shearling is exposed and won't warm up your leg too much. Or get a pair of those cute Ugg Bailey Button--HOTNESS (or some other Ugg that is short). You can def wear in warm weather.

They are def the shoe of choice for cold weather---these babies keep me toastier than ANY winter boots I've ever owned--and I had plenty.


----------



## discoAMOUR

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank You
> 
> (Bit nervous about having pics of me on here but now I've done it  )



YOU GO GIRL!!!!! Don't be shy, gorgeous!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Aww discoAMOUR you are such a sweetie - thank you xx


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Went to a friend's wedding on Saturday .. excuse the hideous photo .. but here is the dress I wore ... the other pic is the original shoes I had on, but I changed them for a nice little pair of fold-up flatties


----------



## chantal1922

^^ pretty dress!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you 

Meant to say that I also carried my Mulberry Ava clutch bag ..


----------



## Samia

You look good in that dress *LovinMyMulberry*, and love the shoes!


----------



## marie-lou

Gorgeous dress LovinMyMulberry! I love purple, such a great choice


----------



## gucci lover

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Some pics of my outfit from today .. with my beloved new boots


 
i looooooooooooove your boots  you look FAB


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Some pics of my outfit from today .. with my beloved new boots


 
OMG, those boots are awesome! I have been searching for a similar pair that fits larger calves.


----------



## nooch

You look fab LMM!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you ladies - you are all SO kind! xx

BudgetBeauty - they come from UK store Evans - who do deliver all over the world now. 

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33054&storeId=12553&productId=1954055&langId=-1&sort_field=Relevance&categoryId=209459&parent_categoryId=209435&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank you ladies - you are all SO kind! xx
> 
> BudgetBeauty - they come from UK store Evans - who do deliver all over the world now.
> 
> http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33054&storeId=12553&productId=1954055&langId=-1&sort_field=Relevance&categoryId=209459&parent_categoryId=209435&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20


 
Thanks!  I've been eyeing these for a while, and I wasn't sure if I wanted to take the leap. They look so cute on you, I'm going to place an order this weekend to try them out!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Fantastic - I hope they work out for you!


----------



## cindy05

Hi Ladies!

I wanted to contribute these couple of shots taken this past weekend. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Gerry

Cindy, you sure look cute. But you definitely don't look plus size!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

cindy05 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I wanted to contribute these couple of shots taken this past weekend. Thanks for letting me share.


 

Cute outfits.......you guys are cute!!!!!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you! I've learned to dress for my size (14/16) and I'm plus size mostly in the belly. I am also 5'10" tall so I have a little extra room to spread out. 



Gerry said:


> Cindy, you sure look cute. But you definitely don't look plus size!!


----------



## cindy05

Thank you. 



Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> Cute outfits.......you guys are cute!!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

Nice outfit Cindy!!


----------



## nomorerack

go girls!! even your a plus its never a minus and your looking great,..


----------



## Alyana

I feel like i havent posted an outfit in foreverr


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> I feel like i havent posted an outfit in foreverr


 
Looking good!!!!! 

This thread has been quiet lately and its one of my fav's!!!


----------



## Alyana

Me too! I have been confined to school/my house doing school work. I doubt anyone wanted to see my uniform of sweats and uggs  LOL.

and Thank you!!


----------



## nova_girl

Alyana said:


> I feel like i havent posted an outfit in foreverr



Ooh I like that outfit!


----------



## Samia

*Alyana*, I love the tunic/top!

*Cindy*, very cute outfit!


----------



## mrs moulds

Alyana said:


> I feel like i havent posted an outfit in foreverr


 
What a cute outfit!

You don't look plus size to me!


----------



## mrs moulds

LovinMyMulberry said:


> New top I got today ...


 
I love your top!


----------



## mrs moulds

discoAMOUR said:


> Hey ladies, So I decided to take some pics before leaving to get something to eat late yesterday afternoon in Collegetown. Hope you like it.


 
This outfit is to die for. Everything fits perfect


----------



## Alyana

Thank you *Samia, Nova_Girl, and mrs. moulds!*


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mrs moulds said:


> I love your top!


 
Thank you 

Alyana - you look fantastic! Pardon me for saying but you have amazing legs too!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

So cute *alyana*!!!!!


----------



## Vita

Ladies, need your help.
I am in search for high waist thigh slimmer.
Could you please advise me the brand and where to buy.
Now I am looking at
http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product...ong-Leg&product_id=MSS-2749&size=&colour=Nude
However, I've never used shapewear and have no idea how it works.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## discoAMOUR

mrs moulds said:


> This outfit is to die for. Everything fits perfect



Thanks so much *Mrs.Moulds*!!!


----------



## cinnybuns

Do you lovely ladies happen to know of any stores/online shops that sell patterned stockings/pantyhose.  

I keep eying the Urban Outfitter stockings/tights with flowers and fun designs but I prob can't get those pass my thighs LOL.


----------



## vicki76

Torrid sell shapewear AND patterned tights...http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Accessories/Hosiery.jsp?startPage=1&currPage=3


----------



## marie-lou

Love the outfit alyana! I also saw you in the other outfit thread, is that right?? 
But anyway, you look AMAZING! What a beautiful dress/ tunic!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Vita said:


> Ladies, need your help.
> I am in search for high waist thigh slimmer.
> Could you please advise me the brand and where to buy.
> Now I am looking at
> http://www.figleaves.com/uk/product...ong-Leg&product_id=MSS-2749&size=&colour=Nude
> However, I've never used shapewear and have no idea how it works.
> Thanks in advance.


 
Evans online sell shapewear .. 

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...nt_categoryId=209431&beginIndex=1&pageSize=20

Also Simply Be .. 

http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/product/window/toplevel/show.action?LpgUid=11148647&N=4294945823


----------



## mrs moulds

-Annette- said:


> Today:
> Cardigan- DvF (New item)
> Skirt- Norwegian store
> Tights- H&M(?)
> Shoes- Prada
> Bag- Obviously...
> Necklace- From Venice I think, dont know the store


 
Loving this outfit. I have to copy this look.


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^ very cute outfit--I like it too. Loving the Bal bag most! beautiful color


----------



## Alyana

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank you
> 
> Alyana - you look fantastic! Pardon me for saying but you have amazing legs too!!



Thank you! In hs when i had to wear a skirt for a uniform, random people would tell me that all the time. I do believe they are my best feature

also thank you *disco_amour and marie-lou *


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^ too cute *alyana*!!!


----------



## plusfashion

Hey ladies! So, I'm a 6ft plus size girl. I would really love to get some boots for the winter, but a few things in mind. Obviously, I need a calf size that is wide, I'd also rather not spend a bit more than $100. But I'm wondering about the length. Which do you think would look best on me? Mid-calf, At-the-knee, or over-the-knee?

Thanks so much!


----------



## poppers986

I dint like mid calf so much, I would go with knee-high or otk, I think otk would look great on u especially with your height!


----------



## yvr_honey

definitely knee-high or otk - do you have any pics of the boots you are interested in?


----------



## la_Monita

yes, high boots are more flattering, in my opinion. If you're confident enough I would go for over-the-knee, I love them!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I get double the exposure because I am a big girl so here goes...

DressBarn Winter dress
Nine West Suede Boots
Bernardo Leather jacket from Nordstrom
GUCCI Tribeca UNICEF Tattoo Python Messenger Bag


----------



## nooch

LOVE LOVE LOVE that outfit!  Dress is fab


----------



## plusfashion

yvr_honey said:


> definitely knee-high or otk - do you have any pics of the boots you are interested in?




No, but I'm thinking carmel/tan otk flat boots. Have any to suggest? :]

I should also probably say, I'm thinking leather.


----------



## poppers986

There's a pair of steve madden's that look like re Stuart weitxman 50/50 boot, I think that'll look great and it will def. Fit, it's just a little over your budget though.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Todays look -

Dress - Filene's Basement
Tights - Nodstrom
Boots -  Nine West Purchased at Filene's Basement


----------



## COACH ADDICT

nooch said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE that outfit! Dress is fab


 

Thank you


----------



## nooch

You are a hottie CA!


----------



## Sabine

Size 14 and 5'7.

H&M skirt
H&M top
Wolford tights
Vuitton speedy 40


----------



## la_Monita

Sabine, pic is very tiny, but it looks fabulous! great waistline!

mooi mooi


----------



## Kansashalo

Just poppin in to say that I love everyone's outfits!  Not to mention that you ladies are some BEAUTIFUL women.


----------



## Sabine

thanks, i try to find a size that i can upload most of my pictures are to big to upload. i haven't found a good free image resizing program for the mac


----------



## la_Monita

oh, paint or something like that?
or http://www.shrinkpictures.com/resize.php
or if you upload via photobucket, you can choose a size.

good luck, because we want to see a bit larger ones in future


----------



## plusfashion

Does anyone know of a website like Rent the Runway, but includes plus size clothes?

Thanks!


----------



## Sabine

Trousers; H&M
Shirt; Esprit
Cardigan; H&M
Scarf; Asos
Bag; Mulberry mitzy hobo


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

My new coat ... sorry for the bad pics ...!! (& the huge mess in the background - had been wrapping presents & they were all over the bed!!)


----------



## bjayadesigns

I see soo many cute outfits!! Wear do you guys shop?? I love torrid and just bought a dress from Ashley stewart but I see so many cute things1


----------



## discoAMOUR

ooo *mulberry*---loving that coat on you!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank You .. I do love it. I had it on with my black leggings & knee high boots.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank You .. I do love it. I had it on with my black leggings & knee high boots.


 

The outfits sounds PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry

Is that an Asos coat,mulberry?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gerry said:


> Is that an Asos coat,mulberry?


 
No, it is from www.evans.co.uk


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> The outfits sounds PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank You


----------



## Sternchen

How is the quality of stuff from Evans? I've been tempted to order before but never had the nerve since it would be quite a pain to send back to the UK from Germany..


----------



## -Annette-

Been slacking lately... here's todays outfit for finishing up my xmas shopping


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Sternchen said:


> How is the quality of stuff from Evans? I've been tempted to order before but never had the nerve since it would be quite a pain to send back to the UK from Germany..


 
In general, Evans clothing is pretty good - as are their shoes etc. I rarely have quality issues with them. I tend not to buy their t-shirts etc tho as some can be quite thin material - the kind that gets mishapen after a wash, if you know what I mean


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

-Annette- said:


> Been slacking lately... here's todays outfit for finishing up my xmas shopping


 
Love your outfit! Hope the shopping went well


----------



## Gerry

Very cute,Annette. All Norwegian stores?


----------



## -Annette-

*Gerry, LovinMyMulberry

*Thanks!

Yeah actually most of it, The skirt is DvF and the purse Chanel, but the rest is random norwegian stuff


----------



## plusfashion

I found these super cute boots, but I'm afraid they will be too small of a circumference. 
Anyone know where I can find some similar but with a wider calf?

http://www.zappos.com/steven-intyre-cognac-leather?zlfid=111


----------



## kymmie

Annette,  I love your whole outfit!


----------



## -Annette-

plusfashion said:


> I found these super cute boots, but I'm afraid they will be too small of a circumference.
> Anyone know where I can find some similar but with a wider calf?
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/steven-intyre-cognac-leather?zlfid=111


 
Try duoboots.com. They have a pretty good variaty of boots and u can choose ur own calf size. I havent ordered from them yet, but I've heard good things


----------



## Gerry

The glass slipper thread has been all a-buzz for months about the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots which are cut just like those you show at zappo's,Plusfashion. Except I have only seen people wearing them in black. They are a heavy spandex infused fabric on the back and leather on the front. Everyone says they fit and feel wonderful for all size calves plus they are on sale,now. Do a search on the glass slipper for SW 50/50s and you will see tons of info there.


----------



## la_Monita

cute blouse Anette! 







turtleneck WE - pants Denim &Co - boots bo brand - coat MONKI


----------



## Jerrica

Annette you look so chic; the ruffled bib shirt is gorgeous


----------



## Gerry

la Monita, do you only wear a size medium? I was looking at those dresses you have for sale and noticed the sizes.


----------



## Alyana

Love the coat la monita!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Alyana*- fab shoes! 
Xmas lunch with the grandparents, forgive my bedroom mess, I haven't quite cleaned up since exams


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Merry Christmas gorgeous ladies xxx 

resents    :xtree:  :snowballs:  :santawave:  :rockettes:


Love your outfits Alyana & jen_sparro xx


----------



## MexiTexican

jen_sparro said:


> *Alyana*- fab shoes!
> Xmas lunch with the grandparents, forgive my bedroom mess, I haven't quite cleaned up since exams


 

Hi, new to the neighborhood but wanted to say I am really loving your skirt.


----------



## Alyana

Thank you Jen and Lovin My Mulberry 

Hoping all those that celebrate are having a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> Love the coat la monita!


 


jen_sparro said:


> *Alyana*- fab shoes!
> Xmas lunch with the grandparents, forgive my bedroom mess, I haven't quite cleaned up since exams


 

Love your outfits ladies!!!!!!!!


I wish I took some shots of my outfit today.....tooo hectic tho!!!!!!!


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great!!

And Happy Holidays ladies!


----------



## clcoons

I'm new to this thread and I love it too! 
I'll post some older outfits so I can contribute until I have something decent on 

Thanksgiving:
media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lch1ruxW7a1qaymys.jpg

From Vegas this summer:
media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lc3z80tR9j1qaymys.jpg

From a political event with the husband:
media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lc3zbla8C21qaymys.jpg

Apparantly, I can't figure out how to post images (maybe because Im new?). So I hope those links are okay.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

clcoons said:


> I'm new to this thread and I love it too!
> I'll post some older outfits so I can contribute until I have something decent on
> 
> Thanksgiving:
> media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lch1ruxW7a1qaymys.jpg
> 
> From Vegas this summer:
> media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lc3z80tR9j1qaymys.jpg
> 
> From a political event with the husband:
> media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lc3zbla8C21qaymys.jpg
> 
> Apparantly, I can't figure out how to post images (maybe because Im new?). So I hope those links are okay.


 
Have saved them for you .. (Lovely outfits!!)


----------



## clcoons

Thank you so much!


----------



## jen_sparro

MexiTexican said:


> Hi, new to the neighborhood but wanted to say I am really loving your skirt.



Thank you! And welcome to the thread! 
My skirt is by an Australian Brand- Country Road, I got it almost 6yrs ago.

*Clcoons*- your dresses look so pretty on you! Please keep posting


----------



## Mollinski76

Hey all!  I'm back again.  It has been forever since I was on.  Everyone looks absolutely amazing!!  I'm looking forward to being back in the loop.  Hoping to post some outfits soon.  My bday is this month and I'm buying some new clothes!!! yah!  Was wondering what you all would recommend for jeans?  I am looking at stretch jeans...dark rinse...  I've looked at NYDJ, Miracle body, Cookie, ...  just not sure.  Any great recommendations out there?


----------



## jen_sparro

^I recently discovered Asos and their jeans are fantastic! They have the bigger section (Curve- 20+) and their normal sizes (UK6-18)


----------



## shoes4me

love this thread and the inspiration it´s been giving me for a while now,  so have decided to end the lurking and post:







(there´s room for improvement re the pics, but I´m still learning...)


----------



## Gerry

Mollinski,I love NYDJ and of course, Lane Bryant jeans. Once in a while, I get lucky and find one at Avenue or INC from Macy's.


----------



## lulu85

I am a plus size woman, age 25, trying to lose weight, but still plus  size right now. I have no sense in fashion and my friends are all slim  and pretty. They are going out to a new years eve party in new york city  after seeing the ball drop and this will be my first time. I think my  friends want to go to a nightclub. I can't afford anything expensive and  I don't know where to start. I don't want to look like a whale while my  friends look pretty. I wear glasses too, no contacts.

I bought two tops today and I don't know which one I should wear and how I should style it to look more flattering.

I attached two pictures. I am only 5'2. I was thinking of wearing blue  jeans with the outfit as seen in the picture with boots under the jean  since I'll be walking in the snow.

top 1:

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=vh40T0Fly2oIrJ3BSKI5FQ==

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=2cFlks11ZeMLnaSZIxxZdw==

top 2:

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=dtKVW7yCRbNz5jrA9D3Ocg==

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=VLnMz3XgD823Kx2heGAbZA==

for a better pic of the top, it's:
http://www.fashiontofigure.com/store/B16694!Fash/Sateen+Top+with+Beaded+Trim

which one is better? i feel so embarrassed.


----------



## momofgirls

lulu85 said:


> I am a plus size woman, age 25, trying to lose weight, but still plus  size right now. I have no sense in fashion and my friends are all slim  and pretty. They are going out to a new years eve party in new york city  after seeing the ball drop and this will be my first time. I think my  friends want to go to a nightclub. I can't afford anything expensive and  I don't know where to start. I don't want to look like a whale while my  friends look pretty. I wear glasses too, no contacts.
> 
> I bought two tops today and I don't know which one I should wear and how I should style it to look more flattering.
> 
> I attached two pictures. I am only 5'2. I was thinking of wearing blue  jeans with the outfit as seen in the picture with boots under the jean  since I'll be walking in the snow.
> 
> top 1:
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=vh40T0Fly2oIrJ3BSKI5FQ==
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=2cFlks11ZeMLnaSZIxxZdw==
> 
> top 2:
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=dtKVW7yCRbNz5jrA9D3Ocg==
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=qPq1wwxk0pA=&i=VLnMz3XgD823Kx2heGAbZA==
> 
> for a better pic of the top, it's:
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com/store/B16694!Fash/Sateen+Top+with+Beaded+Trim
> 
> which one is better? i feel so embarrassed.


Hi, there is nothing to be embarrassed about, I like the second one the best it looks great on you.


----------



## shoes4me

^I second that! have fun!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

momofgirls said:


> Hi, there is nothing to be embarrassed about, I like the second one the best it looks great on you.


 
Same here  The 2nd one looks more party-ish 

Get ready, go out & enjoy yourself


----------



## jen_sparro

*Lulu*- definitely the second one! It suits your body better and is more party 
Never be embarrassed about yourself! You will look fantastic next to your friends, it's all about self-confidence


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

HAPPY NEW YEAR from Scotland .. to all you beautiful ladies xx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_YnmHLynRY


----------



## mrsswns

Hey ladies! Just wondering if anyone knows of some good plus size jeggings. The kind that are of actual denim material.


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,Lovinmymulberry, that was really cute!!!

mrssms--I have never seen actual denim jeggings-may as well get thin jeans. But I love Lane Bryant jeggings.


----------



## Alyana

LovinMyMulberry said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR from Scotland .. to all you beautiful ladies xx
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_YnmHLynRY



Everytime I watch SATC i tear up at this part.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Alyana




----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Alyana - you look great. LOVE your boots!!


----------



## Alyana

Thank you!

Btw I think your name and signature are working on my sub-concious. I caught my self drooling over a Mulberry online the other day!


----------



## bjayadesigns

mrsswns said:


> Hey ladies! Just wondering if anyone knows of some good plus size jeggings. The kind that are of actual denim material.


 

Ive been looking for a good pair also


----------



## clcoons

Looking good ladies! I've been bad about taking pictures lately. I need to get back on that!


----------



## lcarlson90

Cute boots Alyana.  Do you mind me asking where you bought them?  I have been on the hunt for a cute pair of brown boots.


----------



## jen_sparro

This is my very lazy outfit I wore to the Moonlight Cinema with a girlfriend, those jeans are so baggy on me, excuse my insane bedroom mess, I promise my room is clean now!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Cute and simple! Love it..u can always count on a mono speedy to make an outfit look more put together! Is that a 30 or 35?


----------



## clp moo em

-Annette- said:


> *mdlovesbags* I think u got the post # wrong, cause 2371 is from September and not one of my posts lol
> 
> Today:
> 
> Cardigan: Allannah Hill
> Top: DvF
> Pants: DvF
> Orange Tights (I just had to lol): ASOS
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: ......



I love your outfit!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^Cute and simple! Love it..u can always count on a mono speedy to make an outfit look more put together! Is that a 30 or 35?



Thankyou! It's a 30


----------



## Alyana

lcarlson90 said:


> Cute boots Alyana.  Do you mind me asking where you bought them?  I have been on the hunt for a cute pair of brown boots.



I dont mind at all! They are from American Eagle! I love them! They are actually real leather and extremely comfortable


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Alyana said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Btw I think your name and signature are working on my sub-concious. I caught my self drooling over a Mulberry online the other day!


 
 Hey it's easy to do


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving this thread.  Need to post some of my outfits.


----------



## baby&melovelv

this is an amazing thread.  everyone looks so beautiful.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Any plus size girls know of a cute jean jacket? I have a VERY large bust. I have so much trouble finding jean jackets that fit me in the bust, but don't swim on the rest of my body. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alyana

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Hey it's easy to do



I really want the Bayswater! 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78693#


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Alyana said:


> I really want the Bayswater!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/78693#


 
Go for it  Just be careful with the oak as it can get rain spots easy.

Now get yourself down to Madison Ave or Bleecker St ...


----------



## Alyana

1) Great tip! Now im torn between the black and the oak! Or maybe I just wont use it when it rains..duh!

2)Thank God the stores are all closed now!

3)You are an enabler, for which i am grateful!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

1) I personally would go for the black as it would go with more .. but then I don't really wear/use brown/oak colours.

2) Hehe there's always online ordering .. but with Mulberry it is better to go & see a few of the same bag & choose which one has the nicer leather, as the leather on M bags can vary A LOT!!

3) Any time .. you are most welcome


----------



## Alyana




----------



## Gerry

Prettyinpink, I sound like a broken record but I have a Lane Bryant jeans jacket that I lve!!!  I am sure others will chime in but Lane Bryant is my good old standby store and my stretch denim jacket is great.


----------



## nova_girl

Looking good *Alyana*!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ooh I LOVE that waterfall cardigan/jacket Alyana - you look great!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


>


 
Love the outfit girl!!!!!!


----------



## Alyana

Thank you everyone!

The sweater is from ASOS curve! I was devastated when the package went missing for almost two months because I immediately fell in love with that sweater. Thankfully it turned up!

Speaking of ASOS, have you guys checked out their clearance, they have a major sale going on!


----------



## Gerry

Yes, Alyana, I just got http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-CURVE-...tRmF1eC1TaGVhcmxpbmctQmlrZXItSmFja2V0L1Byb2Qv andhttp://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-CURVE-Printed-Seam-Detail-Waisted-Dress/tr9tz/?iid=1159221&cid=10528&sh=0&pge=3&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Print&mporgp=L0Fzb3MvQXNvcy1DdXJ2ZS1QcmludGVkLVNlYW0tRGV0YWlsLVdhaXN0ZWQtRHJlc3MvUHJvZC8.

They are both great. Their shipping is a trip,now. It took only two weeks for me so I think they are improving a little.
Have you tried your sweater with a belt over it? Would also look cute that way,I think!

http://us.asos.com/ASOS-ASOS-CURVE-...VkLVNlYW0tRGV0YWlsLVdhaXN0ZWQtRHJlc3MvUHJvZC8.

Here's the dress. Don't know what happened the first time.


----------



## Alyana

I love that dress! AND THAT JACKET! What a steal! Everything I wanted ended up being sold out in my size. But thats probably for the better since I quit my job and need to save money instead of spending it.

But all there new stuff is soooo niceee

Oh and there shipping is free forever!!

Can you tell i LOVE asos?


----------



## Gerry

Yep, I love ASOS,too. I have a long boyfriend gray sweater that I got last year from them. I put it over that dress today and belted it and OHHHH-LAA-LAAA. I am too retarded to take pics and know how to post them but you get the idea! Now I need something else to wear the navy blue sweater with. Hmmmm:okay:

I have to say that even as absolutely addicted as I am to Lane Bryant, I think I am learning to love ASOS just as much. They are so fashion forward.

Speaking of fashion forward, flare jeans are supposed to be THE jean for next S/S. I saw that ASOS had a pair of pants and jeans in their new stuff in that style. I am delighted because even though skinnies are fun, the wider legged pant is more flattering especially for those of us with junk in the trunk!!


----------



## la_Monita

shirt with little ruffles on it, great to hide those rolls 










tshirt h&m, skirt camaieu


----------



## Alyana

Gerry said:


> Yep, I love ASOS,too. I have a long boyfriend gray sweater that I got last year from them. I put it over that dress today and belted it and OHHHH-LAA-LAAA. I am too retarded to take pics and know how to post them but you get the idea! Now I need something else to wear the navy blue sweater with. Hmmmm:okay:
> 
> I have to say that even as absolutely addicted as I am to Lane Bryant, I think I am learning to love ASOS just as much. They are so fashion forward.
> 
> Speaking of fashion forward, flare jeans are supposed to be THE jean for next S/S. I saw that ASOS had a pair of pants and jeans in their new stuff in that style. I am delighted because even though skinnies are fun, the wider legged pant is more flattering especially for those of us with junk in the trunk!!



I saw that! I saw a pair at F21 that I really liked. I have always liked that style jean especially for summer night time outfits. I have a pair that I got maybe 4 years ago that I wear every summer just because.

Outfit!


----------



## thenurse

WoW! I just stumbled across this thread. I will be taking notes from all of you beautiful ladies.   Thank you for sharing the pictures. I feel like I will be shopping more because of you. 

I thought I could share a few pictures myself if that isn't a problem.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

*^^^^^Beautiful as always, stylish ladies!!!!!*


----------



## tatertot

la_Monita you look absolutely gorgeous! I thought for sure those were professional modeling shots and the outfit is great. I've been looking for a nice leopard top that will be more flattering and that looks perfect!


----------



## coconutsboston

la_Monita said:


> shirt with little ruffles on it, great to hide those rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt h&m, skirt camaieu


 

^^Love this look!


----------



## la_Monita

thank you tatertot & coconutsboston!
they're not professional, just some snaps up against my livingroom wall


----------



## clcoons

I was testing driving a dress for my 10 year anniversary dinner - and I think this one is going to be perfect!





Some more recent outfits...


----------



## clcoons

Annd a few other things!

Some new dresses: 




And I picked these up at H&M, they were too cute!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^ Work it !!!!!! You have great style!


----------



## gucci lover

clcoons said:


> I was testing driving a dress for my 10 year anniversary dinner - and I think this one is going to be perfect!
> 
> View attachment 1301765
> View attachment 1301766
> 
> 
> Some more recent outfits...
> 
> View attachment 1301767
> View attachment 1301768
> View attachment 1301769



love the dress, who makes it?  tia


----------



## Samia

Looking great everyone!

*clcoons*, great outfits! 

*la_Monita*, gorgeous as usual!

*thenurse*, loving the Lanvin!

*Alyana*, 

Sorry if I missed anyone out, you all look FAB!


----------



## lulu85

I am 25 years old and I am very overweight.  I'm only 5'2 and weigh 210 pounds.  I'm so embarrasssed about my weight and I have no fashion sense.  I'm starting school again next week and I want to look my best.  I see everyone here has an amazing style but I don't know where to start.  What are some tips for women my height and weight?


----------



## lulu85

la_Monita said:


> shirt with little ruffles on it, great to hide those rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshirt h&m, skirt camaieu




you look amazing!!! i wish i can afford that and look good in it!


----------



## lulu85

clcoons said:


> Annd a few other things!
> 
> Some new dresses:
> View attachment 1301770
> View attachment 1301771
> 
> 
> And I picked these up at H&M, they were too cute!
> 
> View attachment 1301772
> View attachment 1301773



i love you style!! where do you get these clothes? i'm only 5'2 and weight 200 pounds. do u think i can look good as u in those outfits??


----------



## lulu85

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Have saved them for you .. (Lovely outfits!!)



u look great


----------



## lulu85

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats



can i ask what size you wear? i love your outfits and i want to know if i can look good as you in my size


----------



## lulu85

ive seen all the outfits that people put up and everyone seems to have a flat stomach inside the clothes.  i absolutely love some of the outfits but I have big stomach and bulges. does everyone wear a bodyshaper? if so, what kind


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

clcoons said:


> I was testing driving a dress for my 10 year anniversary dinner - and I think this one is going to be perfect!
> 
> View attachment 1301765
> View attachment 1301766
> 
> 
> Some more recent outfits...
> 
> View attachment 1301767
> View attachment 1301768
> View attachment 1301769





clcoons said:


> Annd a few other things!
> 
> Some new dresses:
> View attachment 1301770
> View attachment 1301771
> 
> 
> And I picked these up at H&M, they were too cute!
> 
> View attachment 1301772
> View attachment 1301773



I am loving your dresses.  Where did you get them?


----------



## Alyana

From last friday:


----------



## irainei

First time poster in here and I have to say that you ladies have given me inspiration to come off the frumpy bandwagon I've let myself stay on for years and try to start dressing up better LOL You guys have such great style! Hopefully I can post a couple outfits in here some day soon 

Question for y'alls: Where do you get your heels and are they comfy to wear for most of the day? After months of not wearing any, I've finally have started venturing into heels again, but am at a loss since most shoes these days seem so..._high_ LOL.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Alyana said:


> From last friday:


 

Great outfit. I scored some great tall boots at a consignment shop. I need more skirts for them !!!!


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, ladies! Most of the dresses are LC Lauren Conrad that I picked up at Kohls on clearance. The most expensive one was $18 - and it's the one shoulder ruffle dress that I'm wearing tonight for my 10 year wedding anniversary.

Also, if it helps, I'm 29, 5'5, 214lbs and a size 16/18.


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ wow you look way younger then 29, 10 years is amazing! congrats to you and many more years.


----------



## Alyana

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> Great outfit. I scored some great tall boots at a consignment shop. I need more skirts for them !!!!



This was honestly the first time I have worn a skirt (with the exception of going out) since summer!


----------



## Alyana

clcoons said:


> Thanks, ladies! Most of the dresses are LC Lauren Conrad that I picked up at Kohls on clearance. The most expensive one was $18 - and it's the one shoulder ruffle dress that I'm wearing tonight for my 10 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> Also, if it helps, I'm 29, 5'5, 214lbs and a size 16/18.



This is SO good to know. I have been wanting to try some of her dresses, but was so unsure of the sizing.


----------



## clcoons

Here are some more outfits!

LC Lauren Conrad dress:




Gap Jeans, H&M Top, Seychelles shoes



One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag


----------



## clcoons

Pink trench, gap skinnies, coach shoes, stam




H&M top, gap skinnies, coach shoes, MbMJ shifty!


----------



## clcoons

ilovefashion87 said:


> ^^^ wow you look way younger then 29, 10 years is amazing! congrats to you and many more years.



Thank you, girl!



Alyana said:


> This is SO good to know. I have been wanting to try some of her dresses, but was so unsure of the sizing.



I was the same way - the sizing is VERY sketchy -  some 16s I tried on were a no go - but I'm a pear shape. I think if you have smaller hips, then some of the strapless dresses will be great. I do some styling (for real life people, not on shoots, or celebs or anything) and I try to get to know sizing/quality on as many different brands as possible. One thing I can say about this line though - for the price point, everything is VERY well made.


----------



## nooch

Damn, clcoons, you look AMAZING.  Love your style!


----------



## Alyana

clcoons said:


> One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag
> View attachment 1303915



AH.MA.ZING. I LOVE this outfit.

I mean I love all of them, but this one takes the cake


----------



## lulu85

clcoons said:


> Here are some more outfits!
> 
> LC Lauren Conrad dress:
> View attachment 1303911
> View attachment 1303912
> 
> 
> Gap Jeans, H&M Top, Seychelles shoes
> View attachment 1303913
> 
> 
> One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag
> View attachment 1303915




at h&m, is there a section for plus size? if so, what size top and pants do you wear?? do you wear a body shaper??


----------



## lulu85

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats




i love your style!! do you wear a body shaper??


----------



## lulu85

Samia said:


> Outfit for today
> 
> Everything Mango
> Bag RM MAM



how tall are you? weight?


----------



## clcoons

Thank you nooch & Alyana! I really appreciate it!  

Lulu - where I am, there is no plus size H&M -  when I shop there, I try to stick to knit or cotton tops - anything with a little stretch, and Im either a medium or large (sizing is funky there as well - some things are cut so large!) and in jackets, I'm a 12 or 14. I don't wear bottoms there because while they go up to a 16, I'm a bit more ... bottom heavy than the cuts allow for. 
As far as body shapers, I do like to wear them with dresses - and when I do, I'm either wearing this one from Spanx, which is more of a slip (it mainly smooths down bumps, but doesn't constrict) in an XL (16-18)
http://www.spanx.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2990095&cp=2992553.3010025&parentPage=family
or this one, from torrid, in a size 2:
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Collec...9/Nude-and-Black-Lace-Shaping-Slip-584573.jsp
Again, more like a slip - but with great lift. 
I unfortunately have not found great shapewear for me that makes me look like I dropped a dress size (like so many ads claim) - but if you're looking for something to smooth you out and hold you in, these are both great options. 
I hope that helped!


----------



## lulu85

avenue.com/clothing/Chambray-Belted-Tunic-Shirt.aspx?PfId=204616&DeptId=19977&ProductTypeId=1

http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Cham...aspx?PfId=204616&DeptId=19977&ProductTypeId=1

WILL THIS SHIRT LOOK BAD FOR ME IF I AM ONLY 5'2 AND WEIGH 210 POUNDS? im going tomorrow to try this on with dark blue jeans and heel boots.


----------



## clcoons

lulu, it depends on so much more than height/weight. Dress size, body type, problem areas, etc all factor in, so it would be impossible to tell. but when you go try it on, let us know


----------



## clb1968

clcoons said:


> Here are some more outfits!
> 
> LC Lauren Conrad dress:
> View attachment 1303911
> View attachment 1303912
> 
> 
> Gap Jeans, H&M Top, Seychelles shoes
> View attachment 1303913
> 
> 
> One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag
> View attachment 1303915



I love the gap jeans, can I ask what style they are?

You look great in all the pictures, I like the LC dresses too, a trip to Kohl's just might be in order for me.


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, CLB! They're from the Gap outlet, and they're fairly new. They are the Premium Skinny in a size 16, I believe the color is called indigo.


----------



## Samia

*Lulu85*, thanks for the compliment 

I don't wear a body shaper, I don't even own one 
I am short 5 foot 1 inch and I weigh 78kg-80kg (fluctuate) and a UK size 16, hope this helps!


----------



## Samia

lulu85 said:


> i love your style!! do you wear a body shaper??





lulu85 said:


> how tall are you? weight?





lulu85 said:


> can i ask what size you wear? i love your outfits and i want to know if i can look good as you in my size



Lulu, I am sure you can and you do! you just have to figure out what works for your body shape more than your size. We could be the same size and not look good in the same outfit if our body shapes are different.


----------



## Samia

Alyana said:


> From last friday:



Great Outfit!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Here are some more outfits!
> 
> LC Lauren Conrad dress:
> View attachment 1303911
> View attachment 1303912
> 
> 
> Gap Jeans, H&M Top, Seychelles shoes
> View attachment 1303913
> 
> 
> One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag
> View attachment 1303915





clcoons said:


> Pink trench, gap skinnies, coach shoes, stam
> View attachment 1303919
> View attachment 1303920
> 
> 
> H&M top, gap skinnies, coach shoes, MbMJ shifty!
> View attachment 1303921
> View attachment 1303922



Love all you outfits!


----------



## Samia

lulu85 said:


> I am 25 years old and I am very overweight.  I'm only 5'2 and weigh 210 pounds.  I'm so embarrasssed about my weight and I have no fashion sense.  I'm starting school again next week and I want to look my best.  I see everyone here has an amazing style but I don't know where to start.  What are some tips for women my height and weight?



Figure out your body shape, you can use something like this, I find this very helpful:
http://www.myshape.com/shop/body-shape

Keep it simple, buy good basics in lengths that will suit your shape.
It would be helpful if you post a pic of yours.


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, Samia!


----------



## lulu85

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=z4XxNIuMg9+N3eeuA/K2qw==

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=2KLaP532KhEgymY9ZNFSbQ==

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=qOuDb5nZZGt4PbArtFe3zQ==

http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=kz95LB8gRFlg8EMYq/EE2Q==


from this website, it says my body shape is body shape e:
http://www.myshape.com/shop/body-shape

I usually wear a size 14/16.  i am 5'2 and weigh 210 pounds.  

what kind of body shaper will be good for me? also, i see some of you bought skinny jeans.  can i wear skinny jeans when i am short??


----------



## lulu85

clcoons said:


> I was testing driving a dress for my 10 year anniversary dinner - and I think this one is going to be perfect!
> 
> View attachment 1301765
> View attachment 1301766
> 
> 
> Some more recent outfits...
> 
> View attachment 1301767
> View attachment 1301768
> View attachment 1301769




I love your outfit with the green jacket and pink belt and the one with you and your black coat.

where did you get your green jacket, pink belt, and black coat?????????????


----------



## Sternchen

Hope to have an outfit to post tomorrow  I finally get to get dressed in _real_ clothes, not just at-home clothes


----------



## lulu85

clcoons said:


> Here are some more outfits!
> 
> LC Lauren Conrad dress:
> View attachment 1303911
> View attachment 1303912
> 
> 
> Gap Jeans, H&M Top, Seychelles shoes
> View attachment 1303913
> 
> 
> One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag
> View attachment 1303915




did the black belt come with the h&m pink top??


----------



## nooch

Thanks for that link Samia!  At my fattest and least fat my waist is always way bigger than my hips and chest - total male fat pattern, so hard to dress.  Any tips help!


----------



## Samia

lulu85 said:


> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=z4XxNIuMg9+N3eeuA/K2qw==
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=2KLaP532KhEgymY9ZNFSbQ==
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=qOuDb5nZZGt4PbArtFe3zQ==
> 
> http://www.mypicgallery.com/MPG/ImagePopUp.aspx?g=hxlPRR1ZklY=&i=kz95LB8gRFlg8EMYq/EE2Q==
> 
> 
> from this website, it says my body shape is body shape e:
> http://www.myshape.com/shop/body-shape
> 
> I usually wear a size 14/16. i am 5'2 and weigh 210 pounds.
> 
> what kind of body shaper will be good for me? also, i see some of you bought skinny jeans. can i wear skinny jeans when i am short??


 
My shape is E too!
Yes, you can wear skinny jeans but I would suggest keeping the top in a longer length or maybe layering tops, something like this length:



Although I am loving wide legs a lot these days, gives me a much slimmer look, give them a try! My fave look with wide leg is a nautical top and a white (for summer) or navy (for winter) cardigan/jacket.

Another one I am loving these days are the harem pants, they look great teamed with the right tops and super comfy, I am short too and mostly tend to wear wedge shoes with them, I have these from Evans:
http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...30&beginIndex=1&pageSize=20&interstitial=true

I personally don't have any experience with body shapers, but what I have heard and read spanx is a popular choice.


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> Thanks for that link Samia! At my fattest and least fat my waist is always way bigger than my hips and chest - total male fat pattern, so hard to dress. Any tips help!


 
Empire line tops and dresses!
Also try layering a loser fitting top with a nice fitted blazer. 
Longer Tops with details on the neckline, to keep the eye there.

I see magazines, stylists and websites cinching the waist with a belt, but I personally don't like it, I think it looks great while one is standing but when you sit it doesn't look flaterring (atleast not on me), shows more lumps and bumps!


----------



## Gerry

Samia, I resisted that belted look forever,too, but I have two elastic ,wide belts that don't fit tight and they work great without binding too much!


----------



## Samia

^Thanks for the tip *Gerry*, need to try this one !


----------



## shoes4me

Samia said:


> I think it looks great while one is standing but when you sit it doesn't look flaterring (atleast not on me), shows more lumps and bumps!



this is something that is true for quite a few stylings - and I learned over the years that it can indeed be a great difference if you stand (watching your posture in front of the mirror) and look okay or sit down and suddenly discover less flattering aspekts of the style on yourself. so now, if I try a new to me style, I make sure to find out if i feel comfortable sitting down as well!


----------



## Samia

^ I do the same now.
Here are a couple of work outfits, nothing exciting

Yesterday:


Dress: MbMJ
Cardigan: Zara
Skinny Trousers: Dorothy Perkins (UK Brand)- wore these because it was too cold to wear regular tights, and warmer wool tights irritate my skin
Shoes: Kelsi dagger flats 

Today:


Top & Cardi: Mango
Trousers: Principles (UK brand)
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman


----------



## LAltiero85

jen_sparro said:


> This is my very lazy outfit I wore to the Moonlight Cinema with a girlfriend, those jeans are so baggy on me, excuse my insane bedroom mess, I promise my room is clean now!



So cute! It's a classic look! Love your Speedy!!! It pulls everything together so nicely! And LOL, that's what my bedroom looks like after I try to put one outfit together!! Haha!


----------



## LAltiero85

Alyana said:


> From last friday:


Great look!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

clcoons said:


> Here are some more outfits!
> 
> LC Lauren Conrad dress:
> View attachment 1303911
> View attachment 1303912
> 
> 
> Gap Jeans, H&M Top, Seychelles shoes
> View attachment 1303913
> 
> 
> One shoulder dress (don't know the label, found it at a no name store at the mall), Chinese laundry heels, H&M red flower bag
> View attachment 1303915


You have the cutest style! Love it!


----------



## clcoons

Thanks so much, LAltiero85!


Here's todays outfit:







Details at the blog!


----------



## MexiTexican

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats


 

as a clothes challanged gal whose goal this year is to dress as good as I feel, I love that I found this thread...finding great inspiration in everyone's style.


----------



## la_Monita

cloons we want to see more pics!
you're so lovely and pretty!

me today, and an extra cardigan for the cold..


----------



## Lips

Hello la_Monita - may I ask who the blouse is by, please?

- Lips


----------



## la_Monita

right, I always forget to mention that.

It's from a'gaci, never heard of it before my trip to the US, I'm extremely happy with it


----------



## clcoons

thanks, la_Monita! You're absolutely beautiful!

ETA: just so we're clear - it is my goal in life to be half as gorgeous as you, and look at least HALF as hot as you do in your pictures. Your blog is lovely, and you truly are a stunning woman.


----------



## Flip88

clcoons said:


> Thanks so much, LAltiero85!
> 
> 
> Here's todays outfit:
> 
> View attachment 1307128
> 
> 
> View attachment 1307129
> 
> 
> Details at the blog!



Very stylish


----------



## lulu85

clcoons said:


> Thanks so much, LAltiero85!
> 
> 
> Here's todays outfit:
> 
> View attachment 1307128
> 
> 
> View attachment 1307129
> 
> 
> Details at the blog!



I saw your blog and you said you got your top at h&m. did you recently get this top? because i want to get one too. did they have other colors? if you dont mind, what size top is that? and what kind of jeans is that from gap??


----------



## Sternchen

Hi Ladies,

this isn't really my _outfit_ for today, but I'm playing around with different blouses to my new blazer and I'd like an opinion on this color.

I'm getting photos taken on Monday (customary here in Germany to send a photo along with your resume) and I was thinking about wearing this blouse to my blazer:






Excuse the awful lighting. The lamp in our hallway is horrible and the mirror is too... *sigh*

I don't think I look very good in white blouses, it makes me look very boring - that's why I wanted something with color...and this is also my favorite blouse 

Blazer and Blouse both by S.Oliver.

PS: the white line is the Tag from the Blazer  It's new and I haven't taken the tags off yet, lol


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, Flip88!



lulu85 said:


> I saw your blog and you said you got your top at h&m. did you recently get this top? because i want to get one too. did they have other colors? if you dont mind, what size top is that? and what kind of jeans is that from gap??



Yep - just a few weeks ago. it's a US 12. This was the only color I saw. 
The jeans are the Always Skinny with zip pockets, in a US18.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nooch

clcoons, how hot are you!  You look FANTASTIC 

I am back to jeans and black shirts every day, haha.  But I'm not spending like a crackhead anymore.


----------



## coveredincovers

Hey girls! I haven't posted here in a while but here is the latest things I have been wearing, pictures from my blog:













^Clubbing on NYE, I don't dress like that on a regular basis lol.














And I bought these pretty new stockings:





xoxo


----------



## coveredincovers

Oh and heres some close ups of accessories/shoes from my outfits (Went over the pic limit in my other comment):


----------



## coveredincovers

vicki76 said:


> coveredincovers
> i really love your clothes and style, i love that your not afraid of colour and experimenting, i know so many girls that only wear black and i think where's the fun in that?
> I love your stripy sequinned skirt the most, where did you get it from?
> 
> Do you get lots of compliments when your in a club/bar etc off other women?
> that sounds a bit odd but i always make a super effort with my clothes when i go out clubbing but I've hardly ever had a compliment off another female...maybe its just where i live as it can be a bit snobby



I'm late replying to this but the sequin skirt is from ASOS. And no, I don't get compliments from females at the club but that's because girls here see you as "competition" and don't give each other compliments. If I think a girl has nice shoes or a nice purse I always compliment it, even if the compliment is not welcome lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

coveredincovers said:


> Hey girls! I haven't posted here in a while but here is the latest things I have been wearing, pictures from my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Clubbing on NYE, I don't dress like that on a regular basis lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bought these pretty new stockings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo




Were do you shop?  I love your style


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm attempting to do the 7 pieces of clothing 14 day challenge. Day One:


----------



## Samia

*coveredincovers*, very cute outfits! My favourite is the Blazer one.

*jen_sparro*, good luck with the challenge! Could you list your 7 pieces of clothing?


----------



## jen_sparro

^Sure Samia!
1. Asos Black Skinny Jeans
2. Country Road Pine Shorts
3. Country Road Red Tulip Dress
4. Asos Navy Racerback Singlet
5. Asos Blush Tee
6. Dotti Black Pencil Skirt
7. Witchery White Singlet
My outfit below was the jeans (1) and navy singlet (4). You're allowed to use whatever accessories/shoes/bags you like. I thought it'd be fun!


----------



## coveredincovers

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Were do you shop?  I love your style



Thank you! I mostly shop in a really inexpensive store called primark which is only in Europe however if you check eBay there's lots of things from their store on there  I also shop on asos.com, newlook.com, topshop.com

xoxo


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

coveredincovers said:


> Thank you! I mostly shop in a really inexpensive store called primark which is only in Europe however if you check eBay there's lots of things from their store on there  I also shop on asos.com, newlook.com, topshop.com
> 
> xoxo



Hey thank you so much for the info


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Do you ladies think Asos runs true to size? I just ordered some dresses from there and I am wondering if i should have orderd a size up.


----------



## clcoons

Off to a movie with the bestie!
Wearing my standby GAP jeans, a grey crewneck cashmere sweater, H&M military blazer, Luella bag (actually don't know the style name of this one) and a Burberry cashmere scarf with cheapie gap flats.


----------



## plusfashion

Do you all have trouble with jeans gaping at the waist, but fitting most everywhere else? If so, why is that? And are there any jeans you recommend for that?


----------



## jen_sparro

Here's my outfit for today.


----------



## vicki76

coveredincovers said:


> I'm late replying to this but the sequin skirt is from ASOS. And no, I don't get compliments from females at the club but that's because girls here see you as "competition" and don't give each other compliments. If I think a girl has nice shoes or a nice purse I always compliment it, even if the compliment is not welcome lol



its so silly, i always give other females compliments, but i know what you mean when compliments aren't 'welcome'..you have a fab attention to detail!


----------



## clcoons

Looking good girls!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Awesome outfits girls.


----------



## la_Monita

Jenn sparro that red dress looks amazing on you!

and thanks for the previous compliments


----------



## Alyana

Jen how is the challenge going?!


----------



## jen_sparro

Thank you Monita!  I love your blog btw.
Alyana, the challenge is going well, I'm going alittle nutty that I can't use anything else but I've only got a week to go  And I had a slight disaster involving a bottle of spray tan and my blush t-shirt... it was a nightmare to get out!


----------



## clcoons

Monday morning meeting! 
Wearing: GAP trouser jeans (spring 2010), LC Lauren Conrad top (on clearance now), JCREW cardigan (autumn 2010), seychelles flats, Burberry glasses.

Happy Monday, girls!


----------



## discoAMOUR

love that top *clcoons*. very cute--fun colors!!!


----------



## discoAMOUR

la_Monita said:


> cloons we want to see more pics!
> you're so lovely and pretty!
> 
> me today, and an extra cardigan for the cold..



*la_Monita* l LOVE that top!!! so hot!


----------



## discoAMOUR

*coveredincovers* you're outfits are fun. love the heels and wedge and that belt is an awesome waist-cincher! the light pink skirt with the zipper (last pic) in the back is super cute


----------



## Samia

Looking good everyone!


----------



## ReisKitty

I'm crazy jealous of all the ladies wearing dress, sleeveless tops, etc...

Lucky ladies!


----------



## chantal1922

Hi Ladies. I normally am a lurker but I wanted to join the fun. I have been wearing a lot of red this week. Oops sorry the pics are so big. I don't know how to resize them.
Monday




Today


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^

great looks!!!!!!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^^ Thanks!


----------



## clcoons

Yay red! I've been feeling it too! Wore this today for work/date night with the bestie.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ cute


----------



## nooch

You look fab chantal and cl!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chantal1922 said:


> Hi Ladies. I normally am a lurker but I wanted to join the fun. I have been wearing a lot of red this week. Oops sorry the pics are so big. I don't know how to resize them.
> Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today



Loving the outfits!


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## jen_sparro

^Love the little bit of red peeping out  You look fabulous!


----------



## Alyana

^^I agree! I love the red black and white combo so much


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Samia

Fab outfit(s) *clcoons *and *chantal*!


----------



## chantal1922

No red today. lol I didn't realize my skirt was hiked so far up when I took the pic lol.


----------



## LAltiero85

chantal1922 said:


> No red today. lol I didn't realize my skirt was hiked so far up when I took the pic lol.


You look great!!! I wish I could put together an outfit like this! So polished!


----------



## chantal1922

^^Thank you so much.


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Friday!


----------



## Rita005

Like your blazer!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks
I wore this to church and to the mall.


----------



## la_Monita

Nice ring Chantal!

today:


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute


----------



## discoAMOUR

^^adorable!


----------



## clb1968

la_Monita said:


> Nice ring Chantal!
> 
> today:



This is so cute. Looks great on you.


----------



## Samia

La_Monita, very cute!
Chantal, love the outfits! I have been carrying my speedy this week too as its been raining on and off.
My outfits for work 
Outfit 1
Trousers- Principles (UK brand)
Shirt- Zara
Sweater Vest- vera moda (UK brand)
Shoes- Oasis (UK brand)

Outfit 2
Top- H&M
Cardi- Mango
Jeans- Micheal Micheal Kors
Shoes- Stuart Weiitzman


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chantal1922;18016476]Happy Friday!






I love your blazer.  Where is it from?


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks I bought it at Burlington Coat Factory last spring.


----------



## Dancechika24

Samia said:


> La_Monita, very cute!
> Chantal, love the outfits! I have been carrying my speedy this week too as its been raining on and off.
> My outfits for work
> Outfit 1
> Trousers- Principles (UK brand)
> Shirt- Zara
> Sweater Vest- vera moda (UK brand)
> Shoes- Oasis (UK brand)
> 
> Outfit 2
> Top- H&M
> Cardi- Mango
> Jeans- Micheal Micheal Kors
> Shoes- Stuart Weiitzman


 
Very cute! Is this a 30 or 35?


----------



## mzmelody1

Chic Star has a great selection of plus size clothing.
I wore this dress to go to a wine tasting party.

http://www.chicstar.com/community/photoscore.aspx?id=855


----------



## misschbby

looking good ladies


----------



## dianne

I've been lurking for quite sometime here and finally i decided to post 
All of you ladies are GORGEOUS but i thing that most of you are not plus sizes.
So here is me today,a typical day at the office,with leather skinnies from H&M,a cape shirt from Asos.com and black patent mid heels.
It was a bit chilly later so later i put on my black knitted cardi nothing special just something i keep at the office for the cold days.
I am 1.65cm and 85 kg or 5 feet and 4.96 inches and 187 lbs according to google lol
I usually wear a US 10-12 and a UK14-16.
I do most of my shopping at the local stores in Athens,Greece where i live,and most of my clothing are from H&M,Zara and Asos.com


----------



## chantal1922

^^cute


----------



## Samia

Dancechika24 said:


> Very cute! Is this a 30 or 35?



Its a 30.


----------



## dianne

Thank you


----------



## Pursefreak25

This my outfit for yesterday


http://www.flickr.com/photos/22792097@N02/5478402254


----------



## Alyana

I miss you all! School totally sucks this semester, but heres my outfit from last night!


----------



## MissIndependent

My outfit from the other night 

Im 174cm, 83 kilos and a size 14/16 UK size.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^ Looking great ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plusfashion

Do y'all know of any legit cowboy boots that work for wide calves? Some that look like these would be wonderful!!


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies! Looking sharp! Work has been crazy so I've been trying to at least do Outfit of the Day on my cell. Here are some recents:


----------



## -Annette-

Love all ur outfits clcoons, especially the pink trench.. drool


----------



## -Annette-

Outfits from the last three days:







Blazer: Zara
Top: LaRokLuxe (bought online on saks.com...never heard of the brand before)
Skirt: Espirit
Tights: H&M
Shoes: YSL
Bag: Balenciaga
Bracelet: Hermes
Watch and Necklace: Chanel









Top: DvF
Tank top: H&M
Skirt: Zara
Belt: Guess by Marciano
Leggings: Macy's
Shoes: YSL









Dress: Alice+Olivia
Leather Vest: DvF
Belt: H&M
Shoes: Carvela


----------



## Alyana

LOVE!!! Love it all Annette!


----------



## -Annette-

Ty :greengrin:


----------



## Bagbug

I LOVE THIS THREAD.  THANK YOU TO ALL THE LADIES THAT POSTED THEIR OUTFITS. I am waiting to loose weight to buy clothes. All my money is spent on PURSES, Jewlery and more purses.  I need clothes for now at this size.  Thank you for inspiring me.  Size 16 or 18 depends on that time of the month.


----------



## clcoons

Thank you! 
Anette, you are SO fierce girl!!


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
A couple more looks from this week. Details at the blog.


----------



## Samia

*Anette*, looking great and love your Balenciaga!

*clcoons*, very cute!


----------



## -Annette-

That black dress and cardigan looks great on u clcoons, so classic but yet modern at the same time. I need a simple LBD but its so hard to find 'the one' kwim? 

Today:






Dress: Alice+Olivia
Cardigan: DvF
Belt: H&M
Leggings: Random norwegian store
Shoes: Kurt Geiger
Necklace: x-mas present from mom
Purse: Chanel   close up:


----------



## clcoons

Gorgeous, Anette! Love the Chanel! I wish I could get into some A+O dresses - it's one of my favorite labels.
That black dress is from H&M. I don't know if it's the one, but it'll do for now!


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks! Yeah.. I can only do the fit and flare types. The other ones are impossible :cry:


----------



## clcoons

Can I ask what size you are? I don't think I could even pull those off =\


----------



## Samia

Great outfit *Anette*!! And that Chanel is just gorgeous!


----------



## clcoons




----------



## -Annette-

clcoons, that purse is such a gorgeuos color.. I've been looking for something like that, where's it from?

I'm an 8-10 on top and probably (since I never wear pants) 12 or higher on bottom. Straight size jeans dont fit me. I'm 5'1. Dont know how much I weigh

I usually wear M or L in A+O. They're pretty generously cut.

Heres my OOTD






Dress: Guess by Marciano
Leggings: Random
Shoes: Australian brand Zu or something (along the lines of Aldo)
Purse: Chanel


----------



## chantal1922

^^ love that dress


----------



## Tahitian Moon

Clcoons, you are super-stylish! I wish you could be my personal stylist.


----------



## clcoons

Thanks for the info, Anette! A+O looks gorgeous on you.
That yellow bag is a Marc Jacobs Hillier, and the color is cashew 
And thank you,Tahitian Moon!! You're so sweet!

I just got back from Vegas and didn't get too many outfit pictures, but here's what I wore out to dinner one night:




I know the lighting blows, but it's GAP skinny jeans, grey tank with lace trim, sequin blazer and cap toe flats with a Burberry clutch.


----------



## -Annette-

WTF u just got back from vegas? u gotta b kidding me... I've been in Vegas the whole time dammit lol We shoulda met up for drinks and some shopping  Looove the Blazer, so sparkly 

Seriously, pm me next time. I'll b in Vegas all of May and June and some of July if ur around


----------



## -Annette-

Some recent outfits







Dress: Random norwegian store
Belt: Jigaw
Leggings: Hue
Shoes: Kurt Geiger
Purse: Chanel







Dress: BCBG
Leggings: Hue
Shoes: Zu
Purse: Balenciaga







Dress: Alice+Olivia
Shirt: A+O
Belt: Came with another A+O dress lol...
Shoes: YSL (pic below, super comfortable btw)
Purse: Ladybug chanel shown in previous post
Bracelet: Hermer
Watch: Chanel


Shoes:


----------



## -Annette-

Yawn casual today, whatever:






Tank dress/tunic/top: H&M
Cardigan: Karen Millen
Belt: A+O
Skinny knit/legging like pants with pockets and zipper: Guess by Marciano
Shoes: Zu
Purse: Chanel
Bracelet: Some random cheap shop in Venice


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Great outfits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clcoons

I can't believe you're in Vegas! Are you there on business? I was there for 5 days. I should be back next month, maybe early May, but I don't know for sure yet. Either way, you look fierce!


----------



## clcoons

Another Vegas outfit -- which I will be re-running for a birthday party this weekend! 
I have to say, this is one of my most favorite outfits in a while!


----------



## -Annette-

clcoons said:


> I can't believe you're in Vegas! Are you there on business? I was there for 5 days. I should be back next month, maybe early May, but I don't know for sure yet. Either way, you look fierce!



Sort of business... dont wanna get into that here lol, but I'm in Vegas a lot for what I do, and I always got lots of time off ahah 

I rly want that blazer btw


----------



## chantal1922

-Annette- said:


> Yawn casual today, whatever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank dress/tunic/top: H&M
> Cardigan: Karen Millen
> Belt: A+O
> Skinny knit/legging like pants with pockets and zipper: Guess by Marciano
> Shoes: Zu
> Purse: Chanel
> Bracelet: Some random cheap shop in Venice


I love this look!


----------



## clcoons

Killer! I will def let you know the next time Im in town. That blazer is from F21, picked it up in... November, maybe?


----------



## -Annette-

chantal1922 said:


> I love this look!



Thanks!!! I love all of the outfits u post as well, I'm just not very good at replying in other threads haha


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks


----------



## la_Monita

Nice outfits Lady's !  
Anette, that blue dress on the previous page is wonderfull!


today:





dress worn as a shirt: Zara
leather jacket: Bershka (but actually my roomie)
pants: Mango


----------



## chantal1922

^^pretty!


----------



## Alyana




----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Looking gorgeous as ever Alyana!! I love that outfit on you!! 

Ladies, in just over a week I am heading to San Francisco (then Vegas, New York & Connecticut) & I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies in that area, or who have visited that area, could offer any suggestions of the best places to look for plus size clothes? I know about Lane Bryant & hope to find one near where my friend lives, but are there any other must-see stores? Thanks in advance for all your help xx


----------



## Samia

Alyana said:


>



Great outfit!


----------



## gmoneylex

Annette, I love the way you put together your colors.


----------



## Alyana

Thank you LMM and Samia!



LovinMyMulberry said:


> Looking gorgeous as ever Alyana!! I love that outfit on you!!
> 
> Ladies, in just over a week I am heading to San Francisco (then Vegas, New York & Connecticut) & I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies in that area, or who have visited that area, could offer any suggestions of the best places to look for plus size clothes? I know about Lane Bryant & hope to find one near where my friend lives, but are there any other must-see stores? Thanks in advance for all your help xx



I am in New York and I know alot of people like re/dress which is a vintage shop. I love Forever 21's + line (try the F21 in Times Square). Marina Rinaldi (independent store and at Saks).  Also theres Torrid, and of course Saks, Macys and Bloomingdales


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Alyana said:


> I am in New York and I know alot of people like re/dress which is a vintage shop. I love Forever 21's + line (try the F21 in Times Square). Marina Rinaldi (independent store and at Saks). Also theres Torrid, and of course Saks, Macys and Bloomingdales


 
Oooh thank you so much  I don't really NEED anything .. but when did need ever come into clothes shopping? 

Any ideas for San Francisco too anyone?


----------



## Closetstylista

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Oooh thank you so much  I don't really NEED anything .. but when did need ever come into clothes shopping?
> 
> Any ideas for San Francisco too anyone?


Hi LMM! Sorry I can't help you with your clothing query, however I just wanted to say hi & say I am so glad to see you are still on TPF, I always enjoyed reading your posts. Have a great trip!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Closetstylista said:


> Hi LMM! Sorry I can't help you with your clothing query, however I just wanted to say hi & say I am so glad to see you are still on TPF, I always enjoyed reading your posts. Have a great trip!


 
Thank you so much. That is so very sweet of you xx I just took a bit of a break .. for many different reasons .. the main one being a building project at home that caused complete chaos  It's all done now thank goodness!! 

Nice to see you too .. hope you are doing well xx


----------



## Closetstylista

Just pm'd you LMM, hope you don't mind.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Closetstylista said:


> Just pm'd you LMM, hope you don't mind.


 
I wouldn't mind at all .. but I didn't get a PM lovey xx


----------



## poppers986

Daffy's always gets the Marina renaldi stuff and it's super cheap


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Where is that poppers986? Thank You xx


----------



## Alyana

poppers986 said:


> Daffy's always gets the Marina renaldi stuff and it's super cheap



OMG REALLY?!?! Theres a Daffy's opening near me!

Theres a Daffy's on 34th St!!


----------



## Samia

Same Zara shirt with two outfits

Trousers- dorothy perkins
Cardi- Mango
Bag- RM Nikki (Wine)
Shoes- Topshop
Scarf- Zara 

Sorry about the dirty mirror

Trousers- Mossimo from Target
Cardi- H&M
Bag- RM MAM
Shoes- Oasis
Scarf- Mango


----------



## poppers986

Alyana said:


> OMG REALLY?!?! Theres a Daffy's opening near me!
> 
> Theres a Daffy's on 34th St!!


there's a few in the city, theres on lex, i think and madison, one in the financial district soho, 

http://www.daffys.com/


----------



## poppers986

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Where is that poppers986? Thank You xx




NY/NJ/PA

http://www.daffys.com/


the thing is they cut out the tags, i dont know why, but its is on the european women's racks, its pretty obvious


----------



## poppers986

-Annette- said:


> That black dress and cardigan looks great on u clcoons, so classic but yet modern at the same time. I need a simple LBD but its so hard to find 'the one' kwim?
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Alice+Olivia
> Cardigan: DvF
> Belt: H&M
> Leggings: Random norwegian store
> Shoes: Kurt Geiger
> Necklace: x-mas present from mom
> Purse: Chanel   close up:




jealous!! i want that chanel!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had a dinner-date with my mum last night


----------



## -Annette-

^^ Thats a really cute top!


----------



## nooch

Love that outfit!


----------



## MrsAriGold

I love that top MissIndependent! You girls are really inspiring me to try and mix up the way I dress. Hopefully I'll start putting photos of my outfits up soon too


----------



## MissIndependent

Thank you for all your kinde words


----------



## Alyana

I love that entire outfit! Especially the top and the bag!

From yesterday:


----------



## Samia

*MissIndependent*, love your entire outfit!

*Alyana*, love it!

work outfit today:


----------



## clcoons

It's been a while since I've played - but I finally have something decent to share. I had surgery last week, and I didn't think sweats & jammies were worth posting about


----------



## kmcq

My first time posting in this thread. You guys have awesome style, gives me lots of inspiration and ideas! 

Cheap buys: Walmart purple sweater dress $9.00, black OTK boots $40.00 



my bargain buys: Old Navy flower cardigan $5.99, Express sequin tank $14.99, black skinny pants, CL Jo- not a bargain)


----------



## mrsswns

kmcq said:


> My first time posting in this thread. You guys have awesome style, gives me lots of inspiration and ideas!
> 
> Cheap buys: Walmart purple sweater dress $9.00, black OTK boots $40.00
> View attachment 1378116
> 
> 
> my bargain buys: Old Navy flower cardigan $5.99, Express sequin tank $14.99, black skinny pants, CL Jo- not a bargain)
> View attachment 1378118


 
I LOVE both looks. Were the OTK boots from Walmart as well?


----------



## kmcq

mrsswns said:


> I LOVE both looks. Were the OTK boots from Walmart as well?


 
Yeah, they were from Walmart as well  It's hard to find OTK boots that fit my thighs. I didn't want to buy online in case they don't fit.


----------



## Samia

*clcoons *and *kmcq*, cute outfits!


----------



## mrsswns

kmcq said:


> Yeah, they were from Walmart as well  It's hard to find OTK boots that fit my thighs. I didn't want to buy online in case they don't fit.



I have the same problem. I just checked my local WalMart and they had no boots at all. Do they have them online?


----------



## kmcq

mrsswns said:


> I have the same problem. I just checked my local WalMart and they had no boots at all. Do they have them online?


 
I'm not sure, I bought it at the store. But I live in Canada though. Sent you a message as well.


----------



## kmcq

Samia said:


> *clcoons *and *kmcq*, cute outfits!


 
Thanks!


----------



## sweettea1984

Hi ladies this is my first post. I have been looking for years and have decided to join the outfit of the day. I wore this to a wedding a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## nova_girl

sweettea1984 said:


> Hi ladies this is my first post. I have been looking for years and have decided to join the outfit of the day. I wore this to a wedding a couple of weeks ago.



Welcome  I love dresses that have pockets. It looks great on you and it's a pretty color!


----------



## sweettea1984

nova_girl said:


> Welcome  I love dresses that have pockets. It looks great on you and it's a pretty color!


Thank you. I love pockets too!  Got the dress for such a deal too!


----------



## clcoons

Thank you, Samia!! I appreciate it 

Here's todays look -- details are at the blog (linked below!) -- oh, and please to ignore my sassy face, husband likes to catch me while I'm talking.


----------



## clcoons

Pretty dress, sweettea1984!!


----------



## sweettea1984

Thank you Clcoons!


----------



## clcoons

Happy Monday, ladies! Kicking it off with come color. Deets at the blog as usual


----------



## nooch

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had a dinner-date with my sister this evening


----------



## Samia

sweettea1984 said:


> Hi ladies this is my first post. I have been looking for years and have decided to join the outfit of the day. I wore this to a wedding a couple of weeks ago.



Welcome! and a very cute dress


----------



## Samia

*clcoons*, both outfits are so cute and I love the color of the dress!

*missindependent*, very nice, love the clutch!


----------



## chantal1922

MissIndependent said:


> Had a dinner-date with my sister this evening


cute dress!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

MissIndependent said:


> Had a dinner-date with my sister this evening



So nice ! Love both these pieces.




clcoons said:


> Thank you, Samia!! I appreciate it
> 
> Here's todays look -- details are at the blog (linked below!) -- oh, and please to ignore my sassy face, husband likes to catch me while I'm talking.
> View attachment 1382608



Love this laid back look!!


----------



## clcoons

thanks, UsingDaddysMoney! 

A few more ... where is everyone else?
Deets at the blog.


----------



## BelleDuJour

Where in the US can I buy jeggings?  I'd like to try them on in person rather than order online.  I probably need a 16. . .Thanks!


----------



## clcoons

Hi, BelleDuJour! The best ones I've found are from the Gap Outlet (if you have one), or from Torrid. My sister swears by them!


And while I'm here, some OOTD:


----------



## BelleDuJour

^ Thanks clcoons.  I was about to buy a pair online at Torrid.  I'm so disgusted with shopping malls.  They have nothing there.  I'm going to stick with online shopping!


----------



## clcoons

I think if you're tall (over 5'5) then you'll really enjoy the Torrid ones. Old Navy's rockstar jeans are pretty decent as well.


----------



## clcoons

Hey girls! Some outfits from this week!
Where are my fatshionable sisters??


----------



## vanilje

^Love the blue dress!


----------



## zucca

Love your outfits, so trendy!!


----------



## ashleyjena

clcoons said:


> Hey girls! Some outfits from this week!
> Where are my fatshionable sisters??
> 
> View attachment 1398888
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398889
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398890




i LOVE that blue dress. Where is it from?


----------



## clcoons

It's from American Apparel! It's an XL, and they have a zillion colors  I have it in navy, green & mauve.


----------



## mrsswns

clcoons said:


> Hey girls! Some outfits from this week!
> Where are my *fatshionable* sisters??


 
Hahah I love it! I'm going to have to start taking pictures and posting.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> It's from American Apparel! It's an XL, and they have a zillion colors  I have it in navy, green & mauve.



I looked it up and apparently it's only an online exclusive?  I am in Canada.

http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa...nestore&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=search

 I like the one in cranberry but they only have it in XL.  I'm not sure if I'd be a L or XL.  Does it run quite large?


----------



## clcoons

Please do, mrsswns!!!

Arnott - I've always found mine in store -- sometimes here in Arizona, most recently in Las Vegas. I think they have the full range of colors of colors online, and just a few in stores.
For sizing, if it helps, I'm a 14/16 on top with a 36DD. I take an XL and they fit perfectly. They are VERY stretchy though, so depending on your size, you may be able to do a large. Hope that helps!

Here's today!


----------



## ashleyjena

clcoons said:


> Please do, mrsswns!!!
> 
> Arnott - I've always found mine in store -- sometimes here in Arizona, most recently in Las Vegas. I think they have the full range of colors of colors online, and just a few in stores.
> For sizing, if it helps, I'm a 14/16 on top with a 36DD. I take an XL and they fit perfectly. They are VERY stretchy though, so depending on your size, you may be able to do a large. Hope that helps!
> 
> Here's today!
> View attachment 1401229



Adorable dress!!

Unfortunately the AA dress doesn't fit my rather large chest... I tried it on in the store in a Large and it was too tight across the chest. I wear a 32G for reference if anyone else is interested in the dress.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Please do, mrsswns!!!
> 
> Arnott - I've always found mine in store -- sometimes here in Arizona, most recently in Las Vegas. I think they have the full range of colors of colors online, and just a few in stores.
> For sizing, if it helps, I'm a 14/16 on top with a 36DD. I take an XL and they fit perfectly. They are VERY stretchy though, so depending on your size, you may be able to do a large. Hope that helps!
> 
> Here's today!
> View attachment 1401229



Thanks!  I'm probably L then.  I just found out there is a store close to my work.  I'll try to find it in the store!  Hopefully they will have it in navy or a red.  Since it seems like a thin material, any problems with panty lines showing?   BTW, love your blog!  What size is your Tiffany heart tag?


----------



## clcoons

I think the material is pretty thick, but I always wear mine with a spanx slip - it doesn't really do anything but smooth things out, but it helps if you're worried about panty lines.

Thanks for checking out the blog! I'm not sure what size the tag is - it was a gift. It actually comes on a long Tiffany ball chain, and it is quite large. I just don't like long necklaces, so I put it on a different silver chain I had lying around.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> I think the material is pretty thick, but I always wear mine with a spanx slip - it doesn't really do anything but smooth things out, but it helps if you're worried about panty lines.
> 
> Thanks for checking out the blog! I'm not sure what size the tag is - it was a gift. It actually comes on a long Tiffany ball chain, and it is quite large. I just don't like long necklaces, so I put it on a different silver chain I had lying around.



So I went there today and they don't have any.    I guess it's only online in Canada!  I did see the L in other style dresses and L looked tiny!


----------



## clcoons

Aww, I'm so sorry  I agree - L in other styles are tiny as HECK. This is one of the only dresses I can wear from AA, mainly because the skirt is so flared.


----------



## Alyana

Hi everyone! I havent posted in forever and I miss you all!
Here is my outfit from yesterday


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry  I agree - L in other styles are tiny as HECK. This is one of the only dresses I can wear from AA, mainly because the skirt is so flared.



Hmm, so I guess the L in this style is bigger than others?   If I get this dress, I'll have to invest in a good strapless bra.  The one I have now is uncomfortable.  What do you recommend?


----------



## jade

arnott said:


> Hmm, so I guess the L in this style is bigger than others?   If I get this dress, I'll have to invest in a good strapless bra.  The one I have now is uncomfortable.  What do you recommend?



Arnott, what bra size are you?  For all DD+ girls, I'd recommend this one.  Pretty comfy, very flattering.  I bought at nordstroms, but you can get it on a site like figleaves or bravissimo and lots of other department stores.  It is always in stock.  (FYI I am a 36G or so)

Fantasie: underwire strapless/convertible.


----------



## jade

Alyana said:


> Hi everyone! I havent posted in forever and I miss you all!
> Here is my outfit from yesterday



Cute shoes, where did you get them?


----------



## Alyana

Charlotte Ruse many years ago


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> I think the material is pretty thick, but I always wear mine with a spanx slip - it doesn't really do anything but smooth things out, but it helps if you're worried about panty lines.
> 
> Thanks for checking out the blog! I'm not sure what size the tag is - it was a gift. It actually comes on a long Tiffany ball chain, and it is quite large. I just don't like long necklaces, so I put it on a different silver chain I had lying around.



Alright, since it's my birthday I took the plunge and ordered the L!  Lets hope it fits and is flattering.    I plan to wear it to dinners on the Alaska cruise I'm going on next month.


----------



## arnott

jade said:


> Arnott, what bra size are you?  For all DD+ girls, I'd recommend this one.  Pretty comfy, very flattering.  I bought at nordstroms, but you can get it on a site like figleaves or bravissimo and lots of other department stores.  It is always in stock.  (FYI I am a 36G or so)
> 
> Fantasie: underwire strapless/convertible.



Thanks, I don't think we have those stores in Canada though.  I got measured in 2 different places and in one place they said I'm a DD and in the other they said I'm a C!


----------



## jade

arnott said:


> Thanks, I don't think we have those stores in Canada though.  I got measured in 2 different places and in one place they said I'm a DD and in the other they said I'm a C!



Order online from Figleaves.com. They arrive fast (from the UK) and have super easy returns.  Canada is no problem.  I haven't had a customs delay generally.  Things arrive in about a week!  They also have an American address to address returns to for logistics.  

They also have tons of super cute bras.


----------



## ashleyjena

arnott said:


> Thanks, I don't think we have those stores in Canada though.  I got measured in 2 different places and in one place they said I'm a DD and in the other they said I'm a C!




Go to somewhere that is neutral to get sized. Somewhere that sells ALL sizes. I was measured at Victoria's Secret as a 38DDD, so that I could fit in bras there, I went to an ACTUAL bra fitter, as well as Nordstrom, and both measured me at a 32G and laughed at what VS said.


----------



## clcoons

Alyana, looking good, girl!

Arnott, YAY! Can't wait to see it on you! I personally like lilyette bras, but since you're in Canada, my sister has one from La Senza that she likes.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Arnott, YAY! Can't wait to see it on you! I personally like lilyette bras, but since you're in Canada, my sister has one from La Senza that she likes.



Thanks!  I like the Lauren Conrad dress you wore to your anniversary dinner most of all.  Too bad we don't have Kohl's here!


----------



## superj707

I have to say that there is nothing more attractive than a curvy girl in tight skinny jeans. I absolutely adore that look.


----------



## clcoons

Arnott - that LC dress is my favorite. I'm dying for another reason to crack it out!


----------



## -Annette-

Love that look Alyana! Totally something I would wear . And u always look great clcoons 

Ok Ive been slacking on the posting, but Ive been taking some pics. 








Top: Warehouse 
Skirt: Allannah Hill
Leggings: Hue
Shoes: YSL
Bag: Chanel
Necklace: Cant remember, sry







Dress: Topshop
Cardigan: Theory
Belt: See By Chloe
Flip flops: Valentino







Dress: Theory
Cardigan: Norwegian store
Belt: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga







Top: Alice+Olivia
Belt: Dorothy Perkins
Bangle: New Look
Jeans: Levi's Bold Curve
Shoes: Born







Dress: Dorothy Perkins
ls t-shirt: H&M
Leggings: Hue
FF's: Valentino
Bag: Chanel







Top: F21
Cardigan: Karen Millen
Jeans: Levi's
Shoes: YSL
Bag: Bal


----------



## mrs moulds

-Annette- said:


> Love that look Alyana! Totally something I would wear . And u always look great clcoons
> 
> Ok Ive been slacking on the posting, but Ive been taking some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Warehouse
> Skirt: Allannah Hill
> Leggings: Hue
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: Chanel
> Necklace: Cant remember, sry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Topshop
> Cardigan: Theory
> Belt: See By Chloe
> Flip flops: Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Theory
> Cardigan: Norwegian store
> Belt: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Alice+Olivia
> Belt: Dorothy Perkins
> Bangle: New Look
> Jeans: Levi's Bold Curve
> Shoes: Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Dorothy Perkins
> ls t-shirt: H&M
> Leggings: Hue
> FF's: Valentino
> Bag: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: F21
> Cardigan: Karen Millen
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: Bal


 
Great eye for fashion. Love everything in your photos.

P.S. You have a nice body. You don't look like a plus size girl to me.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Annette - you look fantastic. You know how to rock those colours!!

Are you at Caesars Palace by any chance?


----------



## -Annette-

^^ thanks . No, I'm in my apartment. It's a high rise a little off the strip.  I guess it kinda has a hotel feel to it haha. 

Mrs moulds, yeah i guess I'm not technically plus size, but bmi wise I'm obese lol, so depends how u look at it. Thanks!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ahh ok .. it just looked slightly similar to the corridor areas in Caesars!

Oh how I would love to be in Vegas right now!

You should go off to see Matt Goss at Caesars Palace tonight


----------



## -Annette-

Some more outfits.. u guys need to post more! 






Dress: DvF
Belt: H&M
Cardigan: Karen Millen
Shoes: Valentino
Purse: Chanel







Top: Almost Famous
Jeans: Levi's
Shoes: Prada
Purse: Balenciaga

Hope ur all having a great day!


----------



## Samia

Annette, looking good!!
Two of mine

Cardi- Mossimo Dutti
Top- H&M
Jeans- Micheal Micheal Kors
Shoes- See by Chloe
Bag- Balenciaga First






Top & Cardi- Mango
Jeans- Micheal Micheal Kors
Bag- Balenciaga First
Shoes- Steve Madden


----------



## mrs moulds

-Annette- said:


> ^^ thanks . No, I'm in my apartment. It's a high rise a little off the strip. I guess it kinda has a hotel feel to it haha.
> 
> Mrs moulds, yeah i guess I'm not technically plus size, but bmi wise I'm obese lol, so depends how u look at it. Thanks!


 
That BMI mess! Child please, you look great!!!


----------



## ELboy

-Annette- said:


> Some more outfits.. u guys need to post more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: DvF
> Belt: H&M
> Cardigan: Karen Millen
> Shoes: Valentino
> Purse: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Almost Famous
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: Prada
> Purse: Balenciaga
> 
> Hope ur all having a great day!



i love your style!!


----------



## ELboy

clcoons said:


> Hey girls! Some outfits from this week!
> Where are my fatshionable sisters??
> 
> View attachment 1398888
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398889
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398890



you look great!! gave me some ideas on how to style myself!


----------



## la_Monita

everyone's looking so good! I like all the flower patterns and the springcolours! 

mine today:




all primark


----------



## -Annette-

La monita, love that outfit, especially the top!

Samia, that second outfit is totally something I would wear 

And thanks y'all


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Arnott - that LC dress is my favorite. I'm dying for another reason to crack it out!



So the navy AA dress in L arrived today and it's a no-go!    Argh, I am so disappointed and can't figure out if it's too big or too small.  When I wear it like this the little strip barely covers my boobs:

http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa...nestore&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=search

And when I wear it like this it gapes at the sides of my boobs!

http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa...nestore&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=search

I don't know if I should bother  going through the hassle of shipping it back.  

Edit:  I just realized that those links go to the same pic.  When I wear it as a halter, it gapes at the sides and when I wear it as a tube the little strip barely covers...if I pull it up higher, the line will cut across the bottom half of my boobs.


----------



## -Annette-

Today:







Dress and Cardi: Express
Belt: from an Alice & Olivia dress
Bag: Balenciaga
Shoes: Valentino


----------



## brisamy

I am a little excited about this forum! As a plus girl in Australia I try my hardest to dress fantastically all the time but it is finally cooling down here which means i can layer and have some fun! as soon as i can tomorrow i will post a few of my favourite little accessories


----------



## jen_sparro

^I know! It's the best season (apart from the first couple of weeks in Summer) in Aus


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> So the navy AA dress in L arrived today and it's a no-go!    Argh, I am so disappointed and can't figure out if it's too big or too small.  When I wear it like this the little strip barely covers my boobs:
> 
> http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa...nestore&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=search
> 
> And when I wear it like this it gapes at the sides of my boobs!
> 
> http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa...nestore&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=search
> 
> I don't know if I should bother  going through the hassle of shipping it back.
> 
> Edit:  I just realized that those links go to the same pic.  When I wear it as a halter, it gapes at the sides and when I wear it as a tube the little strip barely covers...if I pull it up higher, the line will cut across the bottom half of my boobs.




That's normal for me too. I'm going to do a post today on the best way to wear these if you're plus sized because it's REALLY hard to explain without showing.


----------



## dianne

I love this thread so i thought i post too,i think i posted again in the past but i'm not so sure lol
Anyway here it is...me today 
No name shirt and shoes,Zara belt,Asos jeans.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> That's normal for me too. I'm going to do a post today on the best way to wear these if you're plus sized because it's REALLY hard to explain without showing.



Thanks!  I really want this to work but it's NOT looking good atm!


----------



## clcoons

Dianne, looking ADORABLE! 

Arnott - I actually shot it and am making it into a YouTube video. It should be up by Friday. I have four ways to wear it, so hopefully that will help!


----------



## dianne

clcoons said:


> Dianne, looking ADORABLE!
> 
> Arnott - I actually shot it and am making it into a YouTube video. It should be up by Friday. I have four ways to wear it, so hopefully that will help!



Thank you clcoons 
I m waiting for the video too,bc i just bought the same American Aparel dress and i could use the help.
I love your blog too,especially the make up for dummies videos are my favorites!


----------



## dianne

...and here is me today.
Zara flats,Asos dress and leggings.


----------



## clcoons

Thanks so much, lovely! I'm going to be editing it here shortly 
Love that one shoulder on you!


----------



## GearGirly

-Annette- said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress and Cardi: Express
> Belt: from an Alice & Olivia dress
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Shoes: Valentino


 You look so cute, you are an inspiration!


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Arnott - I actually shot it and am making it into a YouTube video. It should be up by Friday. I have four ways to wear it, so hopefully that will help!



Please let me know when it's up!  Thanks!


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Arnott - I actually shot it and am making it into a YouTube video. It should be up by Friday. I have four ways to wear it, so hopefully that will help!



I found a way to wear it as a halter by crossing the straps at the front.  Only problem is with that hole in the middle it's holy side boobage!    And if I pull the dress up higher for other styles it's ok.  At least I wont have to use the the dress as a dish cloth now!


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on last night at a rally funny concert


----------



## GearGirly

Cute, I know I should probably recognize that little black chain purse, but what is it?


----------



## MissIndependent

GearGirly said:


> Cute, I know I should probably recognize that little black chain purse, but what is it?



Its Lilly SMS she is from Mulberry


----------



## vanilje

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on last night at a rally funny concert


 
Love your nail polish   May I ask the name of the brand, and the name of the color, if you don't mind?


----------



## MissIndependent

vanilje said:


> Love your nail polish   May I ask the name of the brand, and the name of the color, if you don't mind?



Its an five year old polish from Lancôme, number 357


----------



## vanilje

MissIndependent said:


> Its an five year old polish from Lancôme, number 357


 
Thanks! It's a very pretty color!


----------



## roses5682

wow everyone's outfit totally rocks! All of you look amazing.


----------



## -Annette-

GearGirly said:


> You look so cute, you are an inspiration!


 
Thanks!

Welcome to the thread dianne, u look great!

Some more outfits:






Shirt: Express
Tank top: H&M
Skirt: Zara
Belt: Guess by Marciano
Shoes: YSL wedges
Purse and necklace: Chanel







Dress: Allannah Hill
Shoes: Valentino
Purse: Chanel







Dress/Top: Theory
Pants/leggnings: Guess by Marciano
Shoes: Kurg Geiger
Belt and purse: Chanel







Dress: F21
Belt: Dorothy Perkins
Shoes: Valentino
Necklace: Express








Dress: From a department store in London.. not sure what the brand is but I can find out if someone is interested
Cardi: Allannah Hill
Belt: Jigsaw


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

^^^^^^ Pretty outfits !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marie-lou

-Annette- said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Welcome to the thread dianne, u look great!
> 
> Some more outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Express
> Tank top: H&M
> Skirt: Zara
> Belt: Guess by Marciano
> Shoes: YSL wedges
> Purse and necklace: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Allannah Hill
> Shoes: Valentino
> Purse: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress/Top: Theory
> Pants/leggnings: Guess by Marciano
> Shoes: Kurg Geiger
> Belt and purse: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: F21
> Belt: Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes: Valentino
> Necklace: Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: From a department store in London.. not sure what the brand is but I can find out if someone is interested
> Cardi: Allannah Hill
> Belt: Jigsaw


 Amazing outfits, Annette!!! You look stunning!


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks guys! Here's some more.. feel like I'm flooding this thread... sry haha






Top: Lene V (Norwegian store)
Skirt: DvF
Shoes: YSL
Purse: Dior
Necklace: Express







Dress: Allannah Hill
Belt: Guess by Marciano
Shoes: Valentino







Top: Express
Belt: Came with a random dress I bought years ago
Cardi: Norwegian store
Pants/Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
Shoes: ASOS
Bag: Bal







Top: H&M
Skirt: MbMJ
Belt: Cant remember
Shoes: YSL
Bag: Bal







Top and Belt: ASOS
Jeans: Levi's
Shoes: Born







Dress: Asos
Cardi: DvF
Belt and purse: Chanel
Shoes: Valentino







Top: Nanette Lapore
Jeans: Levi's
Shoes: YSL
Bag: Chanel


----------



## vanilje

-Annette- said:


> Thanks guys! Here's some more.. feel like I'm flooding this thread... sry haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Lene V (Norwegian store)
> Skirt: DvF
> Shoes: YSL
> Purse: Dior
> Necklace: Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Allannah Hill
> Belt: Guess by Marciano
> Shoes: Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Express
> Belt: Came with a random dress I bought years ago
> Cardi: Norwegian store
> Pants/Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes: ASOS
> Bag: Bal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Skirt: MbMJ
> Belt: Cant remember
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: Bal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top and Belt: ASOS
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Cardi: DvF
> Belt and purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lapore
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: Chanel


 
Great outfits!!


----------



## Samia

*Annette*, keep them coming! I love your outfits, my favorite is the red top with the jeans and I love your B Bags!
How do manage to fit everything for the day in your Balenciaga first? I cannot!


----------



## azureartist

-Annette- said:


> Thanks guys! Here's some more.. feel like I'm flooding this thread... sry haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Cardi: DvF
> Belt and purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Valentino



Love the spotted cardi!


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks y'all!

Samia, I guess I don't usually bring that much stuff. I always carry my phone, head phones, some cash, lip glosses, keys, sunglasses and my passport.  Fits perfectly in my small bal . I'll bring my bigger one if I need to bring my iPad somewhere, I love how it fits in there haha


----------



## chanel*liz

*Annette* OMG!! You are so fabulous! I have the same chanel belt and pink balenciaga bag - we are belt and bag twins  love love love your outfits!!


----------



## -Annette-

chanel*liz said:


> *Annette* OMG!! You are so fabulous! I have the same chanel belt and pink balenciaga bag - we are belt and bag twins  love love love your outfits!!



YAY!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## jen_sparro

I haven't posted in ages, but it's finally feeling like winter over here  I look so stumpy in these photos... I need new boots ush:


----------



## MissIndependent

Had this on at a party this friday


----------



## Mitzy

You look great! So cute and your makeup is fab, too!!
I love those star earrings, where did you get those? I want a pair.

Hope you had fun at the party.


----------



## MissIndependent

Mitzy said:


> You look great! So cute and your makeup is fab, too!!
> I love those star earrings, where did you get those? I want a pair.
> 
> Hope you had fun at the party.



Thank you so much! I had a really fun time.

Ive got them at a danish jewllery store.


----------



## Julide

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on at a party this friday



You look wonderful!!I love the fabric of your dress!


----------



## -Annette-

Love it missindependent! Those colors work together so well!


----------



## Samia

*MissIndependent *, lovely outfit and you look beautiful!


----------



## Samia

jen_sparro said:


> I haven't posted in ages, but it's finally feeling like winter over here  I look so stumpy in these photos... I need new boots ush:



Winter! Really! I am melting here.


----------



## Samia

-Annette- said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> Samia, I guess I don't usually bring that much stuff. I always carry my phone, head phones, some cash, lip glosses, keys, sunglasses and my passport.  Fits perfectly in my small bal . I'll bring my bigger one if I need to bring my iPad somewhere, I love how it fits in there haha



I think I do carry a lot


----------



## Sternchen

I got a new dress the other day, now I just need the weather to get better so that I can wear it!!  Let's hope the weather gets better soon


----------



## Sophie117

Annette, those Levi's look great! What style are they?


----------



## -Annette-

Thanks! Its these: http://us.levi.com/product/index.js...ld:3146900&cp=3146849.3146880.3146900.4450620


----------



## Joy S2000

Here I go... I am a little nervous to post, but this thread has been so inspiring. This is an outfit I threw on to go get coffee with a friend. 






Top = Tahari
Jeans = Gap
Shoes= Tory Burch
Watch = Marc by Marc Jacobs "Miss Marc"
Bag= Envelope Clutch from ASOS


----------



## Gerry

Joy, don't be afraid. You look great! Love your red bag,especially


----------



## nooch

Don't be afraid!  This thread is fabulous - I get so many ideas here   Love your outfit, especially that clutch!


----------



## Samia

Joy S2000 said:


> Here I go... I am a little nervous to post, but this thread has been so inspiring. This is an outfit I threw on to go get coffee with a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top = Tahari
> Jeans = Gap
> Shoes= Tory Burch
> Watch = Marc by Marc Jacobs "Miss Marc"
> Bag= Envelope Clutch from ASOS



Welcome Joy!! You look fab!

MeSorry about the dirty mirror)
Dress & Scarf- Mango
Tights- Evans
Shoes- Belle by Siggerson Morrison
Bag- Alexander Mcqueen


----------



## wild flower

Hi Joy, black pants and colorful top, you did it right and look good!


----------



## MissIndependent

Heres a few of my latest outfits


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MissIndependent said:


> Heres a few of my latest outfits



cute outfits


----------



## vicki76

hi i have searched the internet and can't find anywhere appropriate to post this and ask for advice...i have posted on here before so i thought here was better than anywhere....
I am plus size (U.K 20-22), and i'm 5 foot 8..
how do you plus size ladies keep your confidence when size zero is pushed on everyone all the time?i've always been confident and worn colourful clothes that suit me but just recently my confidence and self esteem has been crushed by other females laughing at me and making me feel ashamed of what i wear....ALL of my friends are size 8 and on diets which makes me think that i SHOULD be, and they won't wear maxi dresses as they think they are too fat(maxi dresses are a staple part of my everyday wardrobe)...i've got at least 5 stone on some of my friends...

I get laughed at in the street quite a lot and i know you shouldn't take any notice of other people's comments but how can i ignore them when it's everyday and its embarrassing.....


----------



## eff

vicki76 said:


> hi i have searched the internet and can't find anywhere appropriate to post this and ask for advice...i have posted on here before so i thought here was better than anywhere....
> I am plus size (U.K 20-22), and i'm 5 foot 8..
> how do you plus size ladies keep your confidence when size zero is pushed on everyone all the time?i've always been confident and worn colourful clothes that suit me but just recently my confidence and self esteem has been crushed by other females laughing at me and making me feel ashamed of what i wear....ALL of my friends are size 8 and on diets which makes me think that i SHOULD be, and they won't wear maxi dresses as they think they are too fat(maxi dresses are a staple part of my everyday wardrobe)...i've got at least 5 stone on some of my friends...
> 
> I get laughed at in the street quite a lot and i know you shouldn't take any notice of other people's comments but how can i ignore them when it's everyday and its embarrassing.....


 This is my first time posting in this thread, but I could really relate to what you said so I wanted to share with you some things that have helped me a little. First, I'm really sorry that this happens to you, it sucks but there are a lot of cruel people out there. One thing that's helped me is advice I read from a plus size blogger, which basically centered around the phrase "how dare you?" -- you can read it here: http://danceswithfat.wordpress.com/2010/05/18/how-dare-you/   Basically, when I feel that people are looking at me/judging me or they actually make comments, I try to think in my head "how dare you make assumptions about me?" or "how dare you say those things?" etc. It may sound silly, but it does work, probably because it calls attention in my own mind to how out of line those people are and that their thoughts should have no effect on me. I haven't had occasion to actually say it to someone, but I imagine it would shut them down pretty quickly.

For people actually laughing at you and making comments(which is just ridiculous), I would just go up to them and say, "Wow, I've never seen anyone act like that(or say things like that) in public. You must be so embarrassed!" Look at them sympathetically and walk away. This will shift the embarrassment onto them, and I'm sure 99% of people will realize they were acting like an ass in public. Incidentally, this will work for most kinds of inappropriate comments -- racist, sexist, etc., and it maintains a level of politeness that will straight up confuse the rude person you're directing it at.

For your friends(I've experienced this, the constant complaining about being fat when they are 50lbs lighter than me, ugh), I would just ignore them or go along with what they say. They are probably saying things for attention. I found that when I started saying to other girls, "You're right, you could stand to lose a few! But anyway..." and changing the subject, they stopped bringing that up pretty fast. They are just looking for people to say, "Oh nooo, you can soooo wear maxi dresses, you are sooo skinny, I WISH I was that skinny." You could also mention it must be so sad for them to have to limit themselves to b.s. self-imposed rules of fashion even while they're dieting, and how good it feels to not give a crap and wear what you want without starving yourself. They won't expect that.

Lastly, as a self esteem boost, I'd recommend checking out some plus size fashion blogs. There are so many gorgeous girls out there around our size, it is a real pick me up and will make you realize you're gorgeous too regardless of your size(this thread is full of the same kind of inspiration also, which is why I check it out often though I am too shy to post :shame. Here are some of my favorites:

http://www.gabifresh.com/
http://fat-aus.com/
http://saksinthecity.blogspot.com/  (she particularly wears a lot of oversize/flowy stuff that should be "off limits" to fatties, which I think is great)
http://fatshionable.com/

Sorry for the long looong reply, but I hope some of it helps you.


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^ "what SHE^^ said"!! That is such a long and thoughtful ,kind and encouraging reply,eff. You put it really well...strong and rightfully opinionated replies that should "make people think". I only hope that I can remember them if the situation arises. Luckily, I am not around very many who do that right now . Probably my age....in my 60's. There are a couple who bring up weight ,in general, and seem to be looking to "be right" about their opinions. BUT, its a great big world out there with plenty of room for everyone and more importantly, there is NO excuse for bad manners:okay:


----------



## jade

vicki76 said:


> hi i have searched the internet and can't find anywhere appropriate to post this and ask for advice...i have posted on here before so i thought here was better than anywhere....
> I am plus size (U.K 20-22), and i'm 5 foot 8..
> how do you plus size ladies keep your confidence when size zero is pushed on everyone all the time?i've always been confident and worn colourful clothes that suit me but just recently my confidence and self esteem has been crushed by other females laughing at me and making me feel ashamed of what i wear....ALL of my friends are size 8 and on diets which makes me think that i SHOULD be, and they won't wear maxi dresses as they think they are too fat(maxi dresses are a staple part of my everyday wardrobe)...i've got at least 5 stone on some of my friends...
> 
> I get laughed at in the street quite a lot and i know you shouldn't take any notice of other people's comments but how can i ignore them when it's everyday and its embarrassing.....



Yikes!  That is horrible.  I am the same size as you (but 3 inches shorter).  

Stay positive!  Ignore the haters.  Honestly they have low self-esteem.  As for your smaller friends (who sound very annoying).  If you feel like being a little snarky, you could say "I think you'd feel a lot better if you work on your self esteem.  Most styles are suitable for people of any size, you need to be cognizant of your body shape and not size."

There are so many great blogs out there with fashionable plus size women!

I like this one as well: http://musingsofafatshionista.com/.  She wears so many edgy pieces that I know am not confident to pull off. 

Anyway stay inspired on the fashion threads, and find some celebrity style inspiration with people with your same body shape as you.

Wearing a cute outfit always boosts my self esteem.    If people do not appreciate that...they are losers!


----------



## natalie78

I like Manolo for the Big Girl.  There are two bloggers that write on there and both are highly confident in themselves.  It's not completely about fashion and it is updated almost daily.


----------



## Sabine

Dress: h&m
Shoes: Tommy Hilfiger
Bag: Hermes look a like from my own store
Sunglasses: Ebay


----------



## Samia

vicki76 said:


> hi i have searched the internet and can't find anywhere appropriate to post this and ask for advice...i have posted on here before so i thought here was better than anywhere....
> I am plus size (U.K 20-22), and i'm 5 foot 8..
> how do you plus size ladies keep your confidence when size zero is pushed on everyone all the time?i've always been confident and worn colourful clothes that suit me but just recently my confidence and self esteem has been crushed by other females laughing at me and making me feel ashamed of what i wear....ALL of my friends are size 8 and on diets which makes me think that i SHOULD be, and they won't wear maxi dresses as they think they are too fat(maxi dresses are a staple part of my everyday wardrobe)...i've got at least 5 stone on some of my friends...
> 
> I get laughed at in the street quite a lot and i know you shouldn't take any notice of other people's comments but how can i ignore them when it's everyday and its embarrassing.....



Vicki I am sorry you feel this way 
I love *eff*'s reply!
Honey, life is too short to live it someone else's way, please wear what you like. People talk/laugh about everyone. Just keep your chin up.


----------



## Samia

Sabine said:


> Dress: h&m
> Shoes: Tommy Hilfiger
> Bag: Hermes look a like from my own store
> Sunglasses: Ebay



Cute outfit!


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Heres a few of my latest outfits



As usual you are looking great!


----------



## ame

vicki76 said:


> I get laughed at in the street quite a lot and i know you shouldn't take any notice of other people's comments but how can i ignore them when it's everyday and its embarrassing.....


Eff said it quite well.  And I hate taht people comment that way to you. I get comments too, and since I carry most if not all of my weight in my stomach, I look very pregnant. People always comment that I shouldn't be doing whatever I am doing "in my condition", and ask how far along I am, or if I am excited and if it's my first. Random strangers touch my stomach all the time "hoping for the baby to kick".  Sometimes I just lie to avoid discussing it. Other times I am a REAL ass hole and reply very very cruelly and inappropriately. But it doesn't hurt any less.  I lost and gained and lost and gained the same 40lbs and then some. Even when I was the smallest I ever was, I STLL looked pregnant, though only a few months and not 8 months. 

It hurts, and it's hard to feel confident. I don't have time to work out, I just don't. And I know I don't eat the greatest selections for my health all the time, so I know why I am fat. I just must not be mad enough to do anything to change it. Two failures is a lot of failure for me.

I can't really tell you how I act confident, because I don't think I do.


----------



## nooch

I read and write and live fat acceptance literature.  It is exhausting to hate yourself.  It is exhausting to love yourself too, but at least at the end of the day you love yourself.  It has been a long, long process for me (and I am not there 100% of the time yet).  If you use tumblr, you should check out the many beautiful fatshion blogs on there.

I have been dressing really boring-ly recently as I've been doing an internship with child protective services.


----------



## MissIndependent

From the other week 







Top from H&M
Jeans from Gina Tricot
Flats from Primark
"Edie Bow" bag from 3.1 Phillip Lim


----------



## -Annette-

^^Adorable! Love the purse


----------



## -Annette-

Some recent outfits:






Tunic: Asos
Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
Belt: Chanel
Necklace: Betsey Johnson
Shoes: YSL
Purse: Dior







Top: Guess by Marciano
Skirt: French connection
Belt: ASOS
Necklace: Ann Taylor
Purse: Chanel








Dress: Alice+Olivia
Purse: Chanel







Top and belt: Alice + Olivia
Pants: Dorothy Perkins
Shoes: YSL
Purse: Chanel







Dress: Black & White
Belt: Chanel
Blazer: Theory
Shoes: Valentino
Purse: Balenciaga


----------



## Lola69

-Annette- said:


> Some recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic: Asos
> Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
> Belt: Chanel
> Necklace: Betsey Johnson
> Shoes: YSL
> Purse: Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Guess by Marciano
> Skirt: French connection
> Belt: ASOS
> Necklace: Ann Taylor
> Purse: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Alice+Olivia
> Purse: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top and belt: Alice + Olivia
> Pants: Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes: YSL
> Purse: Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Black & White
> Belt: Chanel
> Blazer: Theory
> Shoes: Valentino
> Purse: Balenciaga



Love your outfits gave me some great ideas, to shy to post here :shame:


----------



## nooch

Anyone have experience with We Love Colors knee highs?  I have a black shirt dress that is begging to be worn with knee highs and Doc Marten maryjanes and I don't wanna buy them and pay shipping if my calves are going to be too big.


----------



## eff

nooch said:


> Anyone have experience with We Love Colors knee highs?  I have a black shirt dress that is begging to be worn with knee highs and Doc Marten maryjanes and I don't wanna buy them and pay shipping if my calves are going to be too big.


Not sure if this will help, but there are a lot of posts on here http://fatshionista.livejournal.com/tag/welovecolors.com  about We Love Colors, from plus size ladies of all shapes and sizes. You may have to dig around a bit to find an answer, but from what I've seen/heard they run a bit small.


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
WOW, I have been gone FOREVER! work has been so crazy, but I wanted to share some pictures. Hope everyone is doing well and staying stylish


----------



## MissIndependent

Today:


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> WOW, I have been gone FOREVER! work has been so crazy, but I wanted to share some pictures. Hope everyone is doing well and staying stylish



Great outfits!



MissIndependent said:


> Today:



Love it! And you look so pretty!



-Annette- said:


> Some recent outfits:



Love all your outfits and your Bals!


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> Love it! And you look so pretty!




Aww thank you


----------



## isabellam

ame said:


> Eff said it quite well.  And I hate taht people comment that way to you. I get comments too, and since I carry most if not all of my weight in my stomach, I look very pregnant. People always comment that I shouldn't be doing whatever I am doing "in my condition", and ask how far along I am, or if I am excited and if it's my first. Random strangers touch my stomach all the time "hoping for the baby to kick".  Sometimes I just lie to avoid discussing it. Other times I am a REAL ass hole and reply very very cruelly and inappropriately. But it doesn't hurt any less.  I lost and gained and lost and gained the same 40lbs and then some. Even when I was the smallest I ever was, I STLL looked pregnant, though only a few months and not 8 months.
> 
> It hurts, and it's hard to feel confident. I don't have time to work out, I just don't. And I know I don't eat the greatest selections for my health all the time, so I know why I am fat. I just must not be mad enough to do anything to change it. Two failures is a lot of failure for me.
> 
> I can't really tell you how I act confident, because I don't think I do.



I'm with you on the people thinking you're preggers.  Not fun.  I wouldn't mind being plus size if I didn't look pregnant.  The ladies who carry their weight in their hips/butt have it made, imho.  If you've got to be heavy, that's the way to go.  Unfortunately, though, nobody asked me which weight distribution I preferred.


----------



## Gerry

I have 3 nice pairs of evening pants....one velvet,one lace and one chiffon....all in black. I want to find a great top (ideally one shouldered) for an upcoming cruise. Has anyone seen anything like that out there? I have seen one or two but they were kind of on the cheap side. I want decent quality but not top of the line expensive. Luckily, I don't even think any of the really expensive designers even make plus size!!


----------



## eff

Gerry said:


> I have 3 nice pairs of evening pants....one velvet,one lace and one chiffon....all in black. I want to find a great top (ideally one shouldered) for an upcoming cruise. Has anyone seen anything like that out there? I have seen one or two but they were kind of on the cheap side. I want decent quality but not top of the line expensive. Luckily, I don't even think any of the really expensive designers even make plus size!!


Igigi's stuff is really high quality and they have a couple of one shouldered tops: http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-separates?linkid=topmenu

If you do decide to go with them just be careful with the sizing, I'm a 16 everywhere and I have to order a 12 from them.

I've also seen a couple of one shouldered tops at Torrid, but not sure if that's the quality you're looking for.


----------



## Gerry

http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-separates/malena-eyelet-top.html
or
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clothing/Tops/Pink-Caviar-One-Shoulder-Top-509558.jsp

Thanks for your input,Eff. I like this Igigi one but wonder if the cotton is too casual for evening? The other ones with the sleeveless side/long sleeve side are dramatic but I wonder if the two lengths so different would feel super weird to wear???? I know,picky.

Then, the Torrid one ,above,looks cute.Wonder if it is "cheap" feeling???? Oh, decisions,decisions.


----------



## Gerry

On another tangent......what do we think of this? or or

http://www.14to24w.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AS-2079


----------



## eff

Gerry said:


> http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-separates/malena-eyelet-top.html
> or
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clothing/Tops/Pink-Caviar-One-Shoulder-Top-509558.jsp
> 
> Thanks for your input,Eff. I like this Igigi one but wonder if the cotton is too casual for evening? The other ones with the sleeveless side/long sleeve side are dramatic but I wonder if the two lengths so different would feel super weird to wear???? I know,picky.
> 
> Then, the Torrid one ,above,looks cute.Wonder if it is "cheap" feeling???? Oh, decisions,decisions.


It could be too casual... I really liked this one http://www.igigi.com/ivanna-tunic.html and this one http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-separates/ivanna-tunic-1.html a lot and they might be a bit nicer for evening, plus there are multiple ways to wear them which makes them a better value IMO. Might be weird to wear like you said, but if you don't like it you can always return it(never had a problem returning to Igigi). I might pick up one of them myself.


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,Eff. And the other one by Anna Scholz? What do you think of that one? Thanks.


----------



## MissIndependent

Todays outfit:


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> On another tangent......what do we think of this? or or
> 
> http://www.14to24w.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AS-2079



Sorry, I don't like it


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Todays outfit:



Love this dress, may I ask where is it from?


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> Love this dress, may I ask where is it from?



Sure, its from H&M and really cheep


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Sure, its from H&M and really cheep



Thanks! I will have to go and see if my H&M has it, its really cute!


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> Thanks! I will have to go and see if my H&M has it, its really cute!


 
Yea, its from thier fall collection. Ive got it in 3 colours, but ive seen 4 colours in total


----------



## Gerry

Thanks,Samia. I guess it's a bit old fashioned,huh?  I am having a heck of a time finding cool evening tops!! Any suggestions are welcome. I prefer shorter sleeves or sleeveless if possible and am an 18W or 2X.


----------



## eff

Gerry said:


> Thanks,Samia. I guess it's a bit old fashioned,huh?  I am having a heck of a time finding cool evening tops!! Any suggestions are welcome. I prefer shorter sleeves or sleeveless if possible and am an 18W or 2X.


Have you checked out Clique to Know? They don't have anything that exciting right now, but have had some really nice stuff up for great prices over the last few weeks. I'd check it every couple of days and see if something comes up like what you're looking for, you might get a great deal. Eshakti has some nice stuff too and they even do custom sizing for a small fee. And I've always liked the plus size selection at nordstrom.com, in person a lot of stuff seems to be sold out at the one near me.


----------



## FashionGal18

MissIndependent said:


> Todays outfit:


 That is a really cute dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MissIndependent said:


> Todays outfit:



I love this dress and bag! Super cute.


----------



## nooch

Got this dress for $16 at Ross today and am in love with it!  It's a maxi and it's pretty close to long enough for me which is pretty rare!

For reference: 5'10" and the dress is a 3x.


----------



## vicki76

http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/prod...dBoUid=4882&lpgUid=11148585#colour:2053,size:


what does everyone think of this top...its beautiful!!!!


----------



## Gerry

http://www.alight.com/alex-evenings-452225.html

http://www.alight.com/trac-purple-terrific-tunic.html

I ordered these two to try. Do you like either one????  Thanks


----------



## Gerry

vicki76 said:


> http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/prod...dBoUid=4882&lpgUid=11148585#colour:2053,size:
> 
> 
> what does everyone think of this top...its beautiful!!!!


 
Cool,Vicki. Feathers,in any way ,shape or form, are supposed to be the hot ticket for Fall.


----------



## nooch

Gerry said:


> http://www.alight.com/alex-evenings-452225.html
> 
> http://www.alight.com/trac-purple-terrific-tunic.html
> 
> I ordered these two to try. Do you like either one????  Thanks



I love the first one!  The second one is cute but is really dependent on how it hits your body.


----------



## manditex

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm btwn size -12-14 sometimes a 16
> sorry if these pics are too big
> one of my fave outfits. Rip my jcrew katie cardi thats been missing:
> gap wide leg jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br dress, club monaco cardi, br shoes


 

move over Michelle *****!!!! I love the 1st outfit, especially that venetia. Fabulous!


----------



## eff

Gerry said:


> http://www.alight.com/alex-evenings-452225.html
> 
> http://www.alight.com/trac-purple-terrific-tunic.html
> 
> I ordered these two to try. Do you like either one????  Thanks


Those are really nice! Glad you found some that you like


----------



## -Annette-

Love that dress *Miss Independent*! I'm gonna have to go hunting for that. 

That maxi dress is really cute as well* nooch, *and I know how hard it is to find one with a good length that doesnt have to b altered, they're always too long for my 5'1 frame lol


----------



## -Annette-

Gerry said:


> http://www.alight.com/alex-evenings-452225.html
> 
> http://www.alight.com/trac-purple-terrific-tunic.html
> 
> I ordered these two to try. Do you like either one????  Thanks


 
I think only on of them will fit well depending on how ur weight is distributed, since the waistband is in two different places. I prefer the first one tho, seems more structured than the second one


----------



## MissIndependent

My outfit yesterday, without any make up and its just plain and a bit borring 

Edit: I really need a haircut and some light stripes in my hair, I can se that when I look at the photos


----------



## nooch

I love that you are effortlessly gorgeous!

Here is a dress with leggings I got at Forever 21 today!  5'10", dress and leggings size 3x.  The dress is super short on me (but I am tall).  I tried it on at my grandma's and when I came out of the bathroom with two inches of my spanx showing on my thighs my grandma said "it appears your dress is a shirt".


----------



## MissIndependent

nooch said:


> *I love that you are effortlessly gorgeous!*
> 
> Here is a dress with leggings I got at Forever 21 today!  5'10", dress and leggings size 3x.  The dress is super short on me (but I am tall).  I tried it on at my grandma's and when I came out of the bathroom with two inches of my spanx showing on my thighs my grandma said "it appears your dress is a shirt".



:shame: Me?


----------



## nooch

MissIndependent said:


> :shame: Me?



Of course!  You just look so breezy and cool and cute.


----------



## MissIndependent

nooch said:


> Of course!  You just look so breezy and cool and cute.


Aww


----------



## eff

nooch said:


> I love that you are effortlessly gorgeous!
> 
> Here is a dress with leggings I got at Forever 21 today!  5'10", dress and leggings size 3x.  The dress is super short on me (but I am tall).  I tried it on at my grandma's and when I came out of the bathroom with two inches of my spanx showing on my thighs my grandma said "it appears your dress is a shirt".


That dress is super cute! I have been wanting to try out Forever21+ but not sure about the sizing and don't have one near me. Would you say it's true to what they have on the size chart?


----------



## mrsswns

eff said:


> That dress is super cute! I have been wanting to try out Forever21+ but not sure about the sizing and don't have one near me. Would you say it's true to what they have on the size chart?


 
Definitely not true to size. I am in between a 16-18 and I almost always opt for the 3x.


----------



## nooch

eff said:


> That dress is super cute! I have been wanting to try out Forever21+ but not sure about the sizing and don't have one near me. Would you say it's true to what they have on the size chart?



I would not internet order from the plus size line.  Of the items I bought (the dress that is pictured, another dress, three tanks, two pairs of leggings, and tights), the dress pictured fit perfectly, the other dress was a good six inches from zipping, tanks are a bit big in the chest/straps are a bit long, leggings are perfect, and I have not tried the tights yet.  I swapped out the dress that wasn't going to fit for another dress that fits perfectly.  The sizing is super inconsistent.  

Until the plus line comes to my city I will not be buying much from there except items that I know to fit - there is no reason that items that are the same size should be so radically different.  (And the dress that didn't fit?  Didn't fit in the chest area.  I'm really small busted for my size.)


----------



## eff

nooch said:


> I would not internet order from the plus size line.  Of the items I bought (the dress that is pictured, another dress, three tanks, two pairs of leggings, and tights), the dress pictured fit perfectly, the other dress was a good six inches from zipping, tanks are a bit big in the chest/straps are a bit long, leggings are perfect, and I have not tried the tights yet.  I swapped out the dress that wasn't going to fit for another dress that fits perfectly.  The sizing is super inconsistent.
> 
> Until the plus line comes to my city I will not be buying much from there except items that I know to fit - there is no reason that items that are the same size should be so radically different.  (And the dress that didn't fit?  Didn't fit in the chest area.  I'm really small busted for my size.)


That's disappointing, there's a bunch of stuff from the line that I want right now   Thanks for the info!


----------



## eff

mrsswns said:


> Definitely not true to size. I am in between a 16-18 and I almost always opt for the 3x.


Wow, that is way off. I'm about a 16 myself and by measurements should be an XL or 1X... I don't know why they even bother with size charts.


----------



## nooch

Yeah, the dress I couldn't zip was the world's smallest 3x (in the bust at least).  It is really unfortunate that they make this giant guessing game.  Some of the items are true to size... and some looked tiny.  (I was not able to try on because I went with my 80 year old grandma and she had a hard time in the mall - wasn't about to ask her to wait for the fitting room lines!)


----------



## eff

nooch said:


> Yeah, the dress I couldn't zip was the world's smallest 3x (in the bust at least).  It is really unfortunate that they make this giant guessing game.  Some of the items are true to size... and some looked tiny.  (I was not able to try on because I went with my 80 year old grandma and she had a hard time in the mall - wasn't about to ask her to wait for the fitting room lines!)


I was out of town yesterday and ended up at a mall where the Forever21 carries the plus line! Those dressing room lines were OUT OF CONTROL(like 30+ people!), I've never seen anything like it. I guess it was because of the tax holiday, or is that typical of F21? Anyway, I just went in a corner and tried stuff on over what I was wearing. The sizing is truly unbelievable. In some stuff the XL was too big on me, other stuff the 2x was too small. My boyfriend commented that it's good in a way, because that way they can fit a bigger range of people since plus size girls are all different shapes, but I don't know, it was pretty ridiculous. Also didn't like that it was a huge two story store, and the plus line was like a little tiny corner hidden upstairs with waaaaay less stuff than they have online.


----------



## MJDaisy

eff said:


> I was out of town yesterday and ended up at a mall where the Forever21 carries the plus line! Those dressing room lines were OUT OF CONTROL(like 30+ people!), I've never seen anything like it. I guess it was because of the tax holiday, or is that typical of F21? Anyway, I just went in a corner and tried stuff on over what I was wearing. The sizing is truly unbelievable. In some stuff the XL was too big on me, other stuff the 2x was too small. My boyfriend commented that it's good in a way, because that way they can fit a bigger range of people since plus size girls are all different shapes, but I don't know, it was pretty ridiculous. Also didn't like that it was a huge two story store, and the plus line was like a little tiny corner hidden upstairs with waaaaay less stuff than they have online.



it's pretty typical of F21 to have lines that are OUTRAGEOUS on a weekend, but taxfree weekend probably did add to the mess.


----------



## MJDaisy

MissIndependent said:


> My outfit yesterday, without any make up and its just plain and a bit borring
> 
> Edit: I really need a haircut and some light stripes in my hair, I can se that when I look at the photos




I'm loving this coat! I'm a huge coat gal. Where did you get it?


----------



## MissIndependent

MJDaisy said:


> I'm loving this coat! I'm a huge coat gal. Where did you get it?


 
Its from H&M


----------



## nooch

eff said:


> I was out of town yesterday and ended up at a mall where the Forever21 carries the plus line! Those dressing room lines were OUT OF CONTROL(like 30+ people!), I've never seen anything like it. I guess it was because of the tax holiday, or is that typical of F21? Anyway, I just went in a corner and tried stuff on over what I was wearing. The sizing is truly unbelievable. In some stuff the XL was too big on me, other stuff the 2x was too small. My boyfriend commented that it's good in a way, because that way they can fit a bigger range of people since plus size girls are all different shapes, but I don't know, it was pretty ridiculous. Also didn't like that it was a huge two story store, and the plus line was like a little tiny corner hidden upstairs with waaaaay less stuff than they have online.



That is pretty typical of what I have seen in my city since they don't take returns.  (I never would have bought without trying on if I didn't know I would get to exchange early the next morning.)  

And yeah.  Was NOT feeling the fat ghetto thing that they (and Macy's, and Dillard's, and most every store that is not specifically a plus size store) have.  I am also going to be nastygramming them this morning (I am home from vacation now) because when I went back the next morning I was there quite early and they were doing their shipment... in the fat ghetto.  I understand they do shipment on the floor, whatever.  But the clothing was inaccessible and they had their rolling racks on top of the fixtures that held the plus size items.  They also would not move them when I asked and I ended up moving the rolling racks myself and getting the death glare from the employees.  So I am not thrilled - I like the items that did fit me, but I do not like the fat ghetto and I do not like that they thought it was okay to treat me like I was inconveniencing them.  That IMO has nothing to do with the low price point of the items.


----------



## MissIndependent

Last night:


----------



## LabelLover81

My first time posting in this thread!  I'll have to get better at taking pics though...
Old Navy dress
Old Navy Cardigan
Ann Taylor Loft belt
David Yurman jewels
Valentino shoes and bag


----------



## nova_girl

^^Looking good!


----------



## nooch

Beautiful!  That color is gorgeous on you


----------



## nooch

Today's outfit: dress and sweater are both from Torrid.  I also wore lavender chuck taylors.

I am working at a really casual and really accepting workplace (working with adults who have developmental disabilities and do peer trainings on self-advocacy and stuff like that) and so I feel totally free to wear whatever I want.  It is great.


----------



## Gerry

Girls, I am going on a cruise and have a very dressy cocktail dress for formal night. What is going on with hosiery these days??? The proverbial black tights are just too casual for this dress. Do people still wear stockings? If so, what color with a navy blue dress...navy? And finally, who makes a good quality and mostly....well fitting...plus size stocking? Thanks,all.


----------



## chantal1922

Hello ladies.
Top- Sears
Jeggings- JCP
Shoes- Steve Madden


----------



## Samia

Looking good everyone!


----------



## LabelLover81

Gerry said:


> Girls, I am going on a cruise and have a very dressy cocktail dress for formal night. What is going on with hosiery these days??? The proverbial black tights are just too casual for this dress. Do people still wear stockings? If so, what color with a navy blue dress...navy? And finally, who makes a good quality and mostly....well fitting...plus size stocking? Thanks,all.



No hosiery PLEASE!  Bare legs will be just fine.


----------



## Gerry

LabelLover, maybe if I got a spray tan????? That would help,huh? I have a few veins that don't look too great,too.


----------



## MissIndependent

Last night


----------



## Elsie87

^You look fab!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MissIndependent said:


> Last night



 That clutch is fantastic! You look amazing!


----------



## lulu85

I bought this top today.  What can I accessorize with this top? I'm planning to wearing dark blue jeans with this. I have long straight hair so is it a good idea to pull my hair back? what kind of jewelry can i wear with this to make it simple and color?


http://www.fashiontofigure.com/store/ZB1729!Zenob/Crinkle+Ruffle+Blouse+with+Button+Down+Front


----------



## LabelLover81

Gerry said:


> LabelLover, maybe if I got a spray tan????? That would help,huh? I have a few veins that don't look too great,too.



If you are worried about veins, then you can wear the hosiery.  Hmm, I'm a bit torn on this.  I don't mind veins when I see them on a woman's leg, but I know women can be self conscious about it.  I think you should go with whatever look makes you feel most confident.


----------



## jade

MissIndependent said:


> Last night



I was looking at the pic and thinking *you look really cute, but that is a horrible spray tan.*  Then I got to the next pic and saw those were yellow tights.  

Great combo!  Very California Bear friendly.


----------



## Samia

lulu85 said:


> I bought this top today.  What can I accessorize with this top? I'm planning to wearing dark blue jeans with this. I have long straight hair so is it a good idea to pull my hair back? what kind of jewelry can i wear with this to make it simple and color?
> 
> 
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com/store/ZB1729!Zenob/Crinkle+Ruffle+Blouse+with+Button+Down+Front



Hmm..since the top has a detailed neck line, I would say let that be the focal point. I would add/stack bangles (gold). If you really want to wear a necklace stick to something really close to the neck, something delicate and simple looking.
And you don't have to pull your hair back.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Last night



You look great as usual, love the YSL rings!!
Sorry but I am not a fan of the yellow tights


----------



## MissIndependent

jade said:


> I was looking at the pic and thinking *you look really cute, but that is a horrible spray tan.*  Then I got to the next pic and saw those were yellow tights.
> 
> Great combo!  Very California Bear friendly.



:lolots: HAHA!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> You look great as usual, love the YSL rings!!
> Sorry but I am not a fan of the yellow tights



Thanks, and its ok about my tights. I love them


----------



## MissDarkEyes

MissIndependent said:


> Thanks, and its ok about my tights. I love them




Well I personally think your tights are GREAT!  But then again, I'm a slave to color!


----------



## MissIndependent

MissDarkEyes said:


> Well I personally think your tights are GREAT!  But then again, I'm a slave to color!


Me too!


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Thanks, and its ok about my tights. I love them


----------



## jade

It's a day of firsts:

my first ever outfit post!
first time tucking in a shirt willingly
first time wearing this shirt

A bit of background.  I work for a consulting company, and we all generally work remotely.  1-2 times a week we head into the office, but dress code is business casual.  So generally I try to dress up a little so I don't look like a high schooler.  

Anyway:
sweater: Merona, Target
shirt: Dorothy Perkins
skirt: Ralph Lauren
wedges: Franco Sarto via DSW

Do you guys do the tucked shirt.  Any tips?  I am generally afraid to do it since I have a short waist, a tummy, and big boobs so I'm afraid my shape will get lost. Does it work?


----------



## LabelLover81

jade said:


> It's a day of firsts:
> 
> my first ever outfit post!
> first time tucking in a shirt willingly
> first time wearing this shirt
> 
> A bit of background.  I work for a consulting company, and we all generally work remotely.  1-2 times a week we head into the office, but dress code is business casual.  So generally I try to dress up a little so I don't look like a high schooler.
> 
> Anyway:
> sweater: Merona, Target
> shirt: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Ralph Lauren
> wedges: Franco Sarto via DSW
> 
> Do you guys do the tucked shirt.  Any tips?  I am generally afraid to do it since I have a short waist, a tummy, and big boobs so I'm afraid my shape will get lost. Does it work?



I think it works.  Maybe add some long layering necklaces or something to add some length but you look great!


----------



## chantal1922

I also think tucking in shirts work. I also have a short waist and most of the time when I wear skirts I tuck in my top.


----------



## jade

LabelLover81 said:


> I think it works.  Maybe add some long layering necklaces or something to add some length but you look great!



Good plan! I am so bad at jewelry!  I'll try that next.


----------



## jen_sparro

^You look great! I love your colour combinations. I wear my tops tucked in all the time, the easiest way to prevent losing some shape is to belt the cardi at your wait, that way you keep an hourglass shape but I think you have a gorgeous shape left as is too!


----------



## jade

Thanks for the ideas everyone!  I need to post more often to get some tips.


----------



## jade

LabelLover81 said:


> I think it works.  Maybe add some long layering necklaces or something to add some length but you look great!





jen_sparro said:


> ^You look great! I love your colour combinations. I wear my tops tucked in all the time, the easiest way to prevent losing some shape is to belt the cardi at your wait, that way you keep an hourglass shape but I think you have a gorgeous shape left as is too!



Thanks guys!


----------



## chantal1922

Here I am today.


----------



## nooch

Loving the outfits ladies!

Jade - I like the tucked top!  You don't lose your shape with it.

I recently realized that I should stop fighting my body's shape and just roll with it.  I realized that it's not that I don't have a waist, it's that it isn't where most peoples' waists are.  I guess my natural waist is really, really high and I have decided to embrace it and have been wearing skirts with tucked in tops quite a bit.  

(It does not hurt that I am a social worker in an eccentric and casual office working with adults who have developmental disabilities and so weirdness is valued.  No one bats an eye when I wear a bright pink skirt with white polka dots, a tucked in tank, and converse sneakers.)


----------



## Samia

jade said:


> It's a day of firsts:
> 
> my first ever outfit post!
> first time tucking in a shirt willingly
> first time wearing this shirt
> 
> A bit of background.  I work for a consulting company, and we all generally work remotely.  1-2 times a week we head into the office, but dress code is business casual.  So generally I try to dress up a little so I don't look like a high schooler.
> 
> Anyway:
> sweater: Merona, Target
> shirt: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Ralph Lauren
> wedges: Franco Sarto via DSW
> 
> Do you guys do the tucked shirt.  Any tips?  I am generally afraid to do it since I have a short waist, a tummy, and big boobs so I'm afraid my shape will get lost. Does it work?



Welcome to the thread! You look great and yes I agree too that the tucked shirt works and the layered necklace suggestion is great.


----------



## Samia

chantal1922 said:


> Here I am today.



Cute outfit!


----------



## chantal1922

^^thanks!


----------



## MissIndependent

Just wanted to say that you all look absolutely fantastic and you girls are such an big inspiration


----------



## LabelLover81

Today was a casual day.
Not Your Daughter's Jeans
Ted Baker tee
Valentino studded flip flops
Valentino primavere tote
David Yurman jewels


----------



## Lib

Last night 

Miss Independent

I rarely ever post here, but I must tell you that you look fabulous from head to toe. Who is the pink clutch by?


----------



## nooch

You look fab LabelLover!

Just ordered two pairs of Fitzwell wide calf WW boots.  I am usually a 9W, but I have a pair of Fitzwell heels and they run small and narrow (the 10WW is a bit tight on me).  Can't wait for fall so I can wear them!


----------



## MissIndependent

Lib said:


> Last night
> 
> Miss Independent
> 
> I rarely ever post here, but I must tell you that you look fabulous from head to toe. Who is the pink clutch by?



Awwww 
Its just a no bane clutch that I found on EBay!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Today was a casual day.
> Not Your Daughter's Jeans
> Ted Baker tee
> Valentino studded flip flops
> Valentino primavere tote
> David Yurman jewels



You look nice and that Valentino Tote is TDF!


----------



## mameakua

Love your outfits.....

Where did you get your Chanel Belt?






-Annette- said:


> Thanks guys! Here's some more.. feel like I'm flooding this thread... sry haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Lene V (Norwegian store)
> Skirt: DvF
> Shoes: YSL
> Purse: Dior
> Necklace: Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Allannah Hill
> Belt: Guess by Marciano
> Shoes: Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Express
> Belt: Came with a random dress I bought years ago
> Cardi: Norwegian store
> Pants/Jeggings: Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes: ASOS
> Bag: Bal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: H&M
> Skirt: MbMJ
> Belt: Cant remember
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: Bal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top and Belt: ASOS
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: Born
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Asos
> Cardi: DvF
> Belt and purse: Chanel
> Shoes: Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lapore
> Jeans: Levi's
> Shoes: YSL
> Bag: Chanel


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chantal1922 said:


> Here I am today.



Where did you get these fab jeans? I love the fit of them on you.


----------



## chantal1922

^^Surprisingly I found those at Sears! They are jeggings! I forget the brand. I will check when I get home.


----------



## chantal1922

Alex my jeggings are by Covington.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Long time listener, first time caller.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

And the shoes


----------



## nooch

Haayyyy girl 

I lovelove that outfit!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

nooch said:


> Haayyyy girl
> 
> I lovelove that outfit!



Heya right back at ya Nooch!  

Thank you!


----------



## Alyana

Amazing dress! BUT THOSE SHOES!! TDFF


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Alyana said:


> Amazing dress! BUT THOSE SHOES!! TDFF



They were $28!! Go get 'em! 

http://urbanog.com/Liliana-Jamsie-13-Studded-Stiletto-Pump_114_14677.html

I loved them so much, I got them in red too.


----------



## Julide

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Long time listener, first time caller.



*Sprigged*That dress was made for you!!! You look amazing!!


----------



## jade

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Long time listener, first time caller.



Awesome dress!


----------



## Prada_Princess

jade said:


> It's a day of firsts:
> 
> my first ever outfit post!
> first time tucking in a shirt willingly
> first time wearing this shirt
> 
> A bit of background.  I work for a consulting company, and we all generally work remotely.  1-2 times a week we head into the office, but dress code is business casual.  So generally I try to dress up a little so I don't look like a high schooler.
> 
> Anyway:
> sweater: Merona, Target
> shirt: Dorothy Perkins
> skirt: Ralph Lauren
> wedges: Franco Sarto via DSW
> 
> Do you guys do the tucked shirt.  Any tips?  I am generally afraid to do it since I have a short waist, a tummy, and big boobs so I'm afraid my shape will get lost. Does it work?



You look lovely, yes, the shirt 'tucked in' is better IMO too


----------



## poppers986

Just FYI, for the ladies that need widecalf boots, DUO has free international shipping right now.


----------



## MissIndependent

Its election day in Denmark today, and i've just been out and voted


----------



## chantal1922

^^ love the color of your dress!


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Its election day in Denmark today, and i've just been out and voted



Looking good!


----------



## chantal1922

Wearing my favorite cardi.


----------



## ame

YOU. LOOK. FANTASTIC. I love that cardi. LOVE!



chantal1922 said:


> Wearing my favorite cardi.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Thanks
I wore my Missoni for Target cardi today. I grabbed the last one in my size.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

That ring is fab!!!!


----------



## jade

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ Thanks
> I wore my Missoni for Target cardi today. I grabbed the last one in my size.



Cute!  I think I got that cardi, but you can never be too sure. After geting locked out of the website for hours i just grabbed stuff, threw it in the online shopping cart and clicked buy. I thought better to order and hate it than miss out altogether.  There was no evidence of Missoni in my local Targets, and I went to 4.  Yes 4.  I only saw the kids clothes.


----------



## Samia

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ Thanks
> I wore my Missoni for Target cardi today. I grabbed the last one in my size.



You look great! Love the cardigan!!


----------



## Gerry

Chantal, what size did you order and what size do you usually wear? I ordered an XL online and I hope it fits. I wear an 18W.  Your sweater looks adorable!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Long time listener, first time caller.



This dress looks absoluetly amazing on you!


----------



## chantal1922

Gerry said:


> Chantal, what size did you order and what size do you usually wear? I ordered an XL online and I hope it fits. I wear an 18W.  Your sweater looks adorable!!


Thanks. I usually wear a 16 and I got the cardi in a XL.


----------



## chantal1922

Thanks everyone for the compliments  I had to take pics with my phone this morning. I keep forgetting to by batteries for my camera


----------



## ame

Another CUTE one!

I got two Missoni tops, that dark long cardi and the blue vneck. Both in XL. The vneck was like a midriff top lol The cardi was SNUG but would work


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This dress looks absoluetly amazing on you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## clcoons

Hi ladies! It's been a million years!!
Here's today's look:




jeans GAP // cami OLDNAVY // blouse H&M //bag JACOB CANADA // shoes MISSONI


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

^Love it!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a million years!!
> Here's today's look:
> View attachment 1489979
> View attachment 1489980
> 
> 
> jeans GAP // cami OLDNAVY // blouse H&M //bag JACOB CANADA // shoes MISSONI



You look great!


----------



## MissIndependent

Today


----------



## LabelLover81

NYDJeans
Ted Baker Sweater
Juicy Couture tee
Jimmy Choo flats
Valentino bag
David Yurman jewels


----------



## clcoons

there is SO MUCH fabulous in this thread!! 
Here's me today, on my 30th birthday. Day outfit:






jeans GAP // shoes H&M // blouse JCREW // bowtie MISSONI SCARF // bag JACOB CANADA



Husband and I will be going out for dinner, so I will have more photos later!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Happy Birthday! You look fab!


----------



## canadianstudies

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Long time listener, first time caller.


 
Holy h#ll this is hot. I love it!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

canadianstudies said:


> Holy h#ll this is hot. I love it!



Thanks!!!


----------



## clcoons

Birthday dinner && a few candids of the husband & I 
{more details at the blog on the night}






her details: shoes ZARA // dress MATTHEW WILLIAMSON // bag BURBERRY // earrings KATE SPADE
his details: shirt PERRY ELLIS // jacket TRISTAN & AMERICA


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Birthday dinner && a few candids of the husband & I
> {more details at the blog on the night}
> View attachment 1490597
> View attachment 1490598
> View attachment 1490599
> View attachment 1490600
> 
> 
> her details: shoes ZARA // dress MATTHEW WILLIAMSON // bag BURBERRY // earrings KATE SPADE
> his details: shirt PERRY ELLIS // jacket TRISTAN & AMERICA



Looking great and Happy Birthday!artyhat:


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Today



Looking Great as usual!



LabelLover81 said:


> NYDJeans
> Ted Baker Sweater
> Juicy Couture tee
> Jimmy Choo flats
> Valentino bag
> David Yurman jewels



Looking good girl!Love the sweater


----------



## chantal1922

Happy Birthday Clcoons! Everyone looks great!


----------



## wetbandit42

Everyone looks so good! Loving your outfits!


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies! Back from a business trip, have some outfits to share! Details on all items are at the blog {just to save time to get this posted before my lunch meeting}


----------



## chantal1922

me today


----------



## clcoons

Rocking my new Lagerfeld blouse!
jeans ; GAP // shoes ; H&M // shirt ; KARL LAGERFELD x MACYS // bag ; JACOB


----------



## eff

clcoons said:


> View attachment 1499042
> View attachment 1499043
> 
> 
> Rocking my new Lagerfeld blouse!
> jeans ; GAP // shoes ; H&M // shirt ; KARL LAGERFELD x MACYS // bag ; JACOB


That blouse is beautiful, you look great!


----------



## MissIndependent

Going out for dinner with the guy im dating


----------



## Flip88

MissIndependent said:


> Going out for dinner with the guy im dating



Gorgeous and a well put together outfit


----------



## MissIndependent




----------



## Elsie87

^That dress is so pretty!


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## Gerry

Oh, Chantal, GGGGGRRRRRRRRR. I love all things leopard.


----------



## LabelLover81

Dinner with the hubby tonight!


----------



## Samia

Been a while, outfit yesterday:


----------



## Gia90024

chantal1922 said:


> me today


I actually registered to THANK YOU for posting this terrific outfit.  I found myself reaching for a new scarf (almost the same colors) this morning and realized that this was the photo that inspired me.  I LOVE everything about this outfit!  The colors, the scarf, the jacket the jeans!!  Just wanted to thank you.  If you see someone wandering around LA looking like they copied you, please say hi!


----------



## chantal1922

Gia90024 said:


> I actually registered to THANK YOU for posting this terrific outfit.  I found myself reaching for a new scarf (almost the same colors) this morning and realized that this was the photo that inspired me.  I LOVE everything about this outfit!  The colors, the scarf, the jacket the jeans!!  Just wanted to thank you.  If you see someone wandering around LA looking like they copied you, please say hi!


Thanks. You are so sweet


----------



## MissIndependent

My outfit the other day


----------



## dianne

Hey girls you all look great!
I haven't posted for ages but here is what i wore today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The skirt is leather bought it second hand,KarenMillen old knit and Zara boots
Thanks for leting me post


----------



## -Annette-

^^Cute look, but i think ur in the wrong thread


----------



## dianne

-Annette- said:


> ^^Cute look, but i think ur in the wrong thread


Thank you Annette  why am i in the wrong thread?


----------



## Prada_Princess

dianne said:


> Hey girls you all look great!
> I haven't posted for ages but here is what i wore today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is leather bought it second hand,KarenMillen old knit and Zara boots
> Thanks for leting me post



So many nice outfits. In particular this skirt looks lovely on you.


----------



## Samia

dianne said:


> Thank you Annette  why am i in the wrong thread?



This is plus size girls thread and you don't look like a plus size to me , here is the other outfit thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-of-the-day-662875.html


----------



## dianne

Samia said:


> This is plus size girls thread and you don't look like a plus size to me , here is the other outfit thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/post-your-outfit-of-the-day-662875.html


I wear a L-XL,US12,UK14 and these are plus sizes in my neighborhood!
You think i look thinner?Well that's very good thanks!


----------



## Stardust25

dianne said:


> I wear a L-XL,US12,UK14 and these are plus sizes in my neighborhood!
> You think i look thinner?Well that's very good thanks!




You are welcome here Dianne.


----------



## Samia

dianne said:


> I wear a L-XL,US12,UK14 and these are plus sizes in my neighborhood!
> You think i look thinner?Well that's very good thanks!



Ofcourse you are welcome here but honestly you don't look plus sized


----------



## clcoons

Hi ladies! Looking lovely! Here are some recents:


----------



## jade

Here is my work outfit today. In a rush  this morning so I didn't get to accessorize.


----------



## Gerry

Hi there,Dianne. There are several here that are in your size range but many of us are bigger so we think that you look petite! But hey, stick around......a 12 is definitely a plus size in the clothing business. You are so right!!


----------



## dianne

Thank you thank you thank you girls!
You all look so great and your outfits really inspire me;even though i usually run like a crazy woman in the morning and i have very little time to dress up and accesorize :shame: Still i try my best.

Btw clcoons i love your blog,your beauty videos are great i always watch them!


----------



## Samia

A couple of recent outfits


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies! Looking lovely! Here are some recents:
> View attachment 1520215



Love this jacket, may I know where is it from?


----------



## poppers986

so saw some plus-sized chanel at a local consignment shop and it reminded of saks starting to carry larger sizes in their high-end designers. anyone know if they still do?


----------



## clcoons

Samia said:


> Love this jacket, may I know where is it from?



Sure! It's recent collect H&M.


----------



## Samia

^ Thanks *clcoons*, I will go check H&M out after the whole Versace drama is over 
Work outfit


----------



## Lea333

hey girls, i'm new, this is my first post :B

i'm from brazil so i can't help with stores and such but i'm here to support the idea that big girls can look good too. i have hypothyroidism so i've always been big, size 22 (or 3x) at the moment.


----------



## MissIndependent




----------



## nova_girl

Lea333 said:


> hey girls, i'm new, this is my first post :B
> 
> i'm from brazil so i can't help with stores and such but i'm here to support the idea that big girls can look good too. i have hypothyroidism so i've always been big, size 22 (or 3x) at the moment.



Welcome, and you look great! I was just looking at cruises to Brazil yesterday


----------



## Lea333

Thank you, nova_girl! =)

Today's outfit:


----------



## Gia90024

Lea333 said:


> hey girls, i'm new, this is my first post :B



Welcome!!  You look great, and those shoes are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## nooch

Looking fabulous ladies! 

Welcome to the thread Lea!


----------



## Lea333

Thanks, ladies! =)


----------



## nooch

Anyone have experience with the sizing from kiyonna.com?


----------



## resin

here is mine! :]


----------



## Flip88

Love your outfit Resin!



resin said:


> here is mine! :]


----------



## Samia

Looking good everyone!

Some of my recent outfits


----------



## nooch

Dress: ASOS Curve, US22
Tights: Target, 1x/2x
Boots: Dr. Marten, US9

Edit holy wow those are big sorry.


----------



## justwatchin

^^cute boots;is that the Lucie?


----------



## nooch

They are Darcie, I have them in black and the black/pink lace.


----------



## babybluegirl

nooch said:


> They are Darcie, I have them in black and the black/pink lace.



how long did it take you to break them in?  i've only worn mine once, it's killing my feet.


----------



## nooch

The first pair I got took awhile, had blisters and such in mirror images on my feet.  Once I got these they broke in quickly cause I guess my feet had adjusted, but the first pair hurt for awhile.


----------



## la_Monita

I haven't posted here for nearly a year now, time for some new action 







shorts h&m
scarf Primark
leather Jacket JBC
boots cheap & brandless store


----------



## Flip88

So many nice outfits - you all look great!


----------



## Gerry

http://wideshaftboot.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=124&products_id=1788

Hey there, I just ordered these boots. Anyone have any experience with this brand and how they fit,look or last??? Thanks.:rockettes:


----------



## Stephanie***

Ladies, you all look *SO *good and gorgeous!! Love the outfits!

I adore your dress! Where did you get it?


MissIndependent said:


> Its election day in Denmark today, and i've just been out and voted


----------



## Stephanie***

Where's that dress from?
Love it!



MissIndependent said:


> Todays outfit:


----------



## Stephanie***

Perfection!!!! 



MissIndependent said:


> Had this on at a party this friday


----------



## MissIndependent

Stephanie*** said:


> Ladies, you all look *SO *good and gorgeous!! Love the outfits!
> 
> I adore your dress! Where did you get it?



Its from H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

Stephanie*** said:


> Where's that dress from?
> Love it!


Its also from H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

Stephanie*** said:


> Perfection!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MissIndependent

I had this on last night  Spent my new years eve at home:


----------



## mystorybook

purly said:


> ok, here are two of my work outfits:
> 
> 1)
> images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/3/38227/16_2008/photo%282%29.xxlarge.jpg
> 
> neiman marcus exclusive tweed suit
> louboutin scallopeda peep toe heels
> chanel purple metallic reissue
> 
> 2)
> brightkite.com/images/photo_object/photo/129028/photo.jpg
> 
> go silk puckered blouse
> gap pants
> nanette lepore 'naughty knot' wedges
> chanel timeless clutch
> oakley o-wire titanium glasses
> 
> ---
> 
> i am a us 14.



stunning!


----------



## mystorybook

gemruby41 said:


> My work outfit for today.
> 
> Suit-Ann Klein
> Bag-Chanel
> Shoes-Christian Louboutin



looking sharp, gem ruby!


----------



## mystorybook

chantal1922 said:


> Happy Friday!



love your style chantal!


----------



## mystorybook

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies! Looking sharp! Work has been crazy so I've been trying to at least do Outfit of the Day on my cell. Here are some recents:
> 
> View attachment 1342373
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342375
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342376
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342372



very cute!  because of your tiny waist you look fabulous in things that cinch in tight at the waist like this trench!


----------



## mystorybook

Alyana said:


> Hi everyone! I havent posted in forever and I miss you all!
> Here is my outfit from yesterday



LOVE it!  wish i had your legs!


----------



## mystorybook

MissIndependent said:


> Had this on at a party this friday



beautiful!


----------



## mystorybook

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Long time listener, first time caller.



OK you are rockin' that dress!


----------



## mystorybook

nooch said:


> Dress: ASOS Curve, US22
> Tights: Target, 1x/2x
> Boots: Dr. Marten, US9
> 
> Edit holy wow those are big sorry.



Very cute!


----------



## chantal1922

la_Monita said:


> I haven't posted here for nearly a year now, time for some new action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts h&m
> scarf Primark
> leather Jacket JBC
> boots cheap & brandless store


Love your scarf!



MissIndependent said:


> I had this on last night  Spent my new years eve at home:


Pretty top



mystorybook said:


> love your style chantal!


Thanks!


----------



## chantal1922

Guess I will post today's outfit. Sorry about all the junk in the background.


----------



## clcoons

some recent outfits! First one is a work look, the rest are from holiday parties.


----------



## malmccy

This is my NYE outfit. It's not the best quality picture...it was taken in bad lighting and camera phone. The second picture is a stock photo of the dress so you can see the details.


----------



## MissIndependent

clcoons said:


> some recent outfits! First one is a work look, the rest are from holiday parties.
> View attachment 1554849
> View attachment 1554851
> 
> View attachment 1554852
> View attachment 1554853
> 
> View attachment 1554850



You are really pretty :shame:


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

malmccy said:


> This is my NYE outfit. It's not the best quality picture...it was taken in bad lighting and camera phone. The second picture is a stock photo of the dress so you can see the details.



Love this dress!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

mystorybook said:


> OK you are rockin' that dress!



Thank you!


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## chantal1922

Love that pink skirt clcoons!


----------



## clcoons

Thanks! It's from NY&CO. Should be new collection, if you're looking for it


----------



## Anton

MissIndependent said:


> I had this on last night  Spent my new years eve at home:


 
wow, i LOVE this top...
ps. i havent been on here in a while, but it looks like you've lost weight, you look great!


----------



## MissIndependent

Anton said:


> wow, i LOVE this top...
> ps. i havent been on here in a while, but it looks like you've lost weight, you look great!



Its from H&M 

Ive gained weight  But thanks anyway


----------



## plusfashion

Hi ladies! 
I need your opinion. I might possibly have to wear either a red (non tight) pencil skirt/white blouse or white (non tight) pencil skirt/red blouse for an event. Both colors on bottom don't do so much for my hugely wide hips. Maybe keep in mind I'm 6ft, fair skin, long dark brown hair, etc

Which do you think would be BETTER and the most flattering/slimming (lol) color combo?


----------



## nooch

Red skirt white blouse.  It'll be striking and beautiful.

My philosophy - and I know not everyone subscribes to this and it's okay - is that my body is my body and I cannot/will not pretend it is anything else.  No amount of strategic color placing is going to make me look different and that's okay.


----------



## mystorybook

plusfashion said:


> Hi ladies!
> I need your opinion. I might possibly have to wear either a red (non tight) pencil skirt/white blouse or white (non tight) pencil skirt/red blouse for an event. Both colors on bottom don't do so much for my hugely wide hips. Maybe keep in mind I'm 6ft, fair skin, long dark brown hair, etc
> 
> Which do you think would be BETTER and the most flattering/slimming (lol) color combo?



i vote red skirt, white blouse.


----------



## malmccy

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Love this dress!



Thanks, it was on super sale at H&M and the last one in my size!


----------



## 19yearslater

nooch, amen! It bothers me that full-figured women think they can't wear fitted clothing. We have the feminine bodies to show off that kind of clothing! And I agree on the red skirt/white blouse. I think that will be beautiful.


----------



## lacoccinelle

19yearslater said:


> nooch, amen! It bothers me that full-figured women think they can't wear fitted clothing. We have the feminine bodies to show off that kind of clothing! And I agree on the red skirt/white blouse. I think that will be beautiful.



I totally agree with you.

I am not plus size, in fact I am the typical flat chest thin girl. My best friend is around a size 18 and she is always hiding her body in a sweater because of her size. I look at her and think "look at your boobs and butt! Why wouldn't you show it off?"  I don't have any boobs to show off  ~ I know it's easier said than done of course and most plus size girls feel they should hide their bodies, but they really shouldn't. If you have a beautiful figure, no matter what size, accentuate it.


----------



## poppers986

Most dont realize doing that make u look bigger. and I'm
Sorry, but I think I rock the skinny jeans better than any skinny girls out there, lol


----------



## kristag0619

I agree, well fitting clothing is key, no matter what!

Any go-to brands for skinny jeans? In the past I've worn AG. J. Brand is always WAY too tight I'm not plus sized - but I am a curvy 8/M and have a hard time finding skinnies for my VERY muscular calves/thighs.  I love this great list of tops for curvy fashionistas but there are no skinny jeans on it (I guess these bootcut jeans are good, but not the same). 

Anything that comes up higher is probably best, and I definitely want something fitted...


----------



## miyale30

malmccy said:


> This is my NYE outfit. It's not the best quality picture...it was taken in bad lighting and camera phone. The second picture is a stock photo of the dress so you can see the details.


I love this outfit, you look great!


----------



## Samia

Everyone looks great! here is me again


----------



## plusfashion

mystorybook said:


> i vote red skirt, white blouse.



Thanks! any other opinions?


----------



## Elsie87

Samia said:


> Everyone looks great! here is me again


 
Gorgeous; love it! (esp. the shoes)


----------



## Samia

^Thanks *Elsie87*


----------



## .jourdyn.

Samia said:
			
		

> Everyone looks great! here is me again



Love the shoes!


----------



## plusfashion

Hey ladies!

So I really want to wear lighter colored pants, but whenever I do...you can always see the cellulite.  How do y'all wear lighter colored pants and not show the cellulite. Do you wear calf length spanx underneath or maybe I just need to find thicker material? Please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

^I would either go for a longer top or tunic over it, or a thicker fabric.


----------



## Samia

plusfashion said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I really want to wear lighter colored pants, but whenever I do...you can always see the cellulite.  How do y'all wear lighter colored pants and not show the cellulite. Do you wear calf length spanx underneath or maybe I just need to find thicker material? Please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!





Elsie87 said:


> ^I would either go for a longer top or tunic over it, or a thicker fabric.



I agree with Elsie.


----------



## Samia

.jourdyn. said:


> Love the shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## clcoons

omg Samia, you're so hot!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> omg Samia, you're so hot!



Thank you :shame:


----------



## chantal1922

Samia said:


> Everyone looks great! here is me again


Love your shoes!


----------



## chantal1922

Me tonight.


----------



## MissIndependent

From last night


----------



## Samia

Thank you *Chantal1922*, cute outfits girls!


----------



## chantal1922

Me today.


----------



## clcoons

MissIndependent said:


> From last night




between you & Samia, I have some crazy girl crushes happening!


----------



## clcoons

Chantal, love the Missoni!


----------



## Amandarin

Plus black bootie heels, and a black fedora


----------



## tiffanystar

Clcoons really love you style (just had a look at your blog too).


----------



## MissIndependent

clcoons said:


> between you & Samia, I have some crazy girl crushes happening!



Aww thats so sweet


----------



## clcoons

tiffanystar said:


> Clcoons really love you style (just had a look at your blog too).



Oh! Thanks, girl!


----------



## Samia

*clcoons *, so sweet  
*chantal*, love the missoni, I missed that!


----------



## Samia

Me today, nothing great but posting anyway


----------



## Samia

*Amandarin*, love your top, so girly


----------



## Amandarin

*Samia*, thank you!  and inexpensive (the horror ) lol


----------



## chantal1922

Cute top Amandarin!


----------



## chantal1922

Today


----------



## Samia

chantal1922 said:


> Today



Really cute outfit!


----------



## Dancechika24

Amandarin said:


> Plus black bootie heels, and a black fedora



Love the top...where is it from??


----------



## MissIndependent




----------



## nooch

Chantal, that last outfit was awesome!  Love the skirt and the colors you used.

I've not been doing anything special.  Dress, tights, boots, repeat.


----------



## purly

Samia said:


> All you ladies are looking great as ever.
> Now I know that I have not been great with posting here myself but whatever happend to our regular posters: gemruby, mollinski, purly, galligator and starresky?? Girls, you out there? Miss you!



Well, I decided to devote a good chunk of my day to working out. Between rock climbing and bikram, I went down to a size 10 (no longer plus sized), then I had a baby, and now I'm a 12. But I do love looking at the outfits here, because I feel like a lot of them would look good on me too.


----------



## purly

MissIndependent said:


>



Wow that top is soooo cute. Where did you get it?


----------



## MissIndependent

purly said:


> Wow that top is soooo cute. Where did you get it?


  Its from H&M's BiB line


----------



## Amandarin

Dancechika24 said:


> Love the top...where is it from??



It's actually from Target!


----------



## MJDaisy

cute look chantal. loving your grey tiered skirt.


----------



## dee-dee

I cannot believe I never knew this thread existed!!  I can't wait to start posting my OOTD in here. You ladies are so stylish. I'm so excited. 

Here are a few pics.  The first one is actually really old, but I wore this exact outfit out to a friends party last Friday.  The second one is from Saturday night, dinner with the mister

Top is from Ashley Stuart, Jeans are Torrid, Chloe 05 whiskey paddy.


----------



## dee-dee

Whoops, here's the second one...

Lane Bryant top, Calvin Klein Skinny Jeans, Ninewest pumps


----------



## Samia

^Welcome to the thread *dee-dee*! great looks, white shirt and jeans so perfect!


----------



## arnott

dee-dee said:


> I cannot believe I never knew this thread existed!!  I can't wait to start posting my OOTD in here. You ladies are so stylish. I'm so excited.
> 
> Here are a few pics.  The first one is actually really old, but I wore this exact outfit out to a friends party last Friday.  The second one is from Saturday night, dinner with the mister
> 
> Top is from Ashley Stuart, Jeans are Torrid, Chloe 05 whiskey paddy.



I love that top!


----------



## Samia

*purly*,Great to see you here again and congrats on the baby and weight loss


----------



## clcoons

dee-dee said:


> Whoops, here's the second one...
> 
> Lane Bryant top, Calvin Klein Skinny Jeans, Ninewest pumps




woop woop! It just got sexier in here! Welcome, Dee-Dee!


----------



## CPrincessUK

I love this thread! You ladies look HOT!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Hello!!! Everyone is looking F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S 

My casual Friday outfit~ 
LB knit moto jacket, Calvin Klein skinny knit pants, grey/black python ballets and my MK bag.


----------



## Samia

Today:


----------



## chantal1922

A few outfits from this week.


----------



## xoxoCat

Amandarin said:


> Plus black bootie heels, and a black fedora



That top works really well with those jeans. Good choice.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Just discovered this store for inexpensive/trendy plus size garments!

http://www.fashiontofigure.com


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Nothing special just me.


----------



## arnott

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Just discovered this store for inexpensive/trendy plus size garments!
> 
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com



I like this animal print top on sale for only $14.99!

http://www.fashiontofigure.com/store/LT11649!Libia/Draped+Jersey+Animal+Print+Top


----------



## Samia

Cold morning dressed for work:


----------



## dee-dee

^^that outfit is too cute. I love the sweater. It looks so warm and cozy


----------



## nooch

.:Sprigged:. said:


> Just discovered this store for inexpensive/trendy plus size garments!
> 
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com



FTF is so much fun!  I found one in the mall in Brooklyn and learned that you definitely have to try stuff on (I think it's junior plus sizing) but it's nice to be able to shop that style!

I just placed my first eShakti order - didn't go with the custom sizing, we'll see how it goes.

Here are some OOTD from the last few weeks:






Dress: Kiyonna, 3x
Cardi: Kiyonna, 2x
Tights: We Love Colors, EE
Shoes: Poetic License, 9.5






Dress: Talbots, 3x
Boots: Doc Marten, 9






Dress: Talbots, 3x
Belt: Talbots, 3x
Tights: Avenue, E
Boots: Doc Marten, 9

More (including a lot of fat acceptance musings) at http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## Samia

dee-dee said:


> ^^that outfit is too cute. I love the sweater. It looks so warm and cozy



Thank you, I love that sweater too!


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> FTF is so much fun!  I found one in the mall in Brooklyn and learned that you definitely have to try stuff on (I think it's junior plus sizing) but it's nice to be able to shop that style!
> 
> 
> More (including a lot of fat acceptance musings) at http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com



Looking good Nooch!


----------



## nooch

Thanks samia!  I'm having fun blogging and doing ootd


----------



## wild flower

Nooch,  cute outfits and I like your style!


----------



## nooch

Thanks wild flower!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

brianne1114 said:
			
		

> no IRL pics (forgot to take 'em) but here's what I wore:
> 
> ON diva gold stitch jeans
> javascript:quickLook.goProductPage();
> 
> ON smocked embroidered shirt
> javascript:quickLook.goProductPage();
> 
> bag was HH Havana hobo in black, shoes were nondescript black loafers (for work).



I'm wondering what your thoughts are on NYDJ's. I've purchased several pair (perhaps buying into the hype) and now, Im not 100% sure that I like the fit. I love JAG jeans' fit. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Starresky said:
			
		

> I don't see why not! It is a plus-size according to most department stores  And personally, I just want to see everyone's cute clothes . . . hehe, hope that isn't creepy!



Lol! Me too! I love the ideas. I think that's why I'm obsessed with Pinterest.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Simple gap dress for brunch


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

SOLIDGOLD2 said:
			
		

> would it be ok to help posters with the outfits they post???
> i see some pics that in reality are not flattering for a full figures
> 
> I know sometimes it hard to see what we are doing wrong and maybe pointing out what doesn't work in a outfit can help
> 
> if you guys agree should someone say comments are welcomed?
> 
> I wouldn't want to point out a outfit if a poster doesn't want to



I'm all for it. I love suggestions. I think the key is knowing how to offer the help and to always counter with something positive.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

nooch said:
			
		

> FTF is so much fun!  I found one in the mall in Brooklyn and learned that you definitely have to try stuff on (I think it's junior plus sizing) but it's nice to be able to shop that style!
> 
> I just placed my first eShakti order - didn't go with the custom sizing, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Here are some OOTD from the last few weeks:
> 
> Dress: Kiyonna, 3x
> Cardi: Kiyonna, 2x
> Tights: We Love Colors, EE
> Shoes: Poetic License, 9.5
> 
> Dress: Talbots, 3x
> Boots: Doc Marten, 9
> 
> Dress: Talbots, 3x
> Belt: Talbots, 3x
> Tights: Avenue, E
> Boots: Doc Marten, 9
> 
> More (including a lot of fat acceptance musings) at http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com



How freaking cute! Love the looks! I have never ordered Kiyonna, but I get their emails. How do the clothes hold up? What's the quality like? Buying online scares me.


----------



## nooch

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> How freaking cute! Love the looks! I have never ordered Kiyonna, but I get their emails. How do the clothes hold up? What's the quality like? Buying online scares me.



I have two dresses and a couple of shirts and cardis and they are great quality.  I got them when they had the 50% off sale code a while back but the quality is good enough that I would theoretically pay full price were I to ever do such a thing (I don't).  The dresses are lined, the fabrics are substantial, and I am a huge fan.  Next time they do a percentage off sale code I will be getting a few more dresses.


----------



## Samia

*Bag-a-holic23*, You look great!


----------



## nooch

Today:






Dress: ASOS Curve, US22
Boots: Fitzwell, 9.5WW

More pictures and some discussion: http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-lucky-red-asos-curve-dress-hair-bows.html


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> Today:
> 
> Dress: ASOS Curve, US22
> Boots: Fitzwell, 9.5WW
> 
> More pictures and some discussion: http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-lucky-red-asos-curve-dress-hair-bows.html


The color looks good on you.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Last night - birthday dinner with family


----------



## Perfect Day

nooch said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: ASOS Curve, US22
> Boots: Fitzwell, 9.5WW
> 
> More pictures and some discussion: http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-lucky-red-asos-curve-dress-hair-bows.html



That color really suits you


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Last night - birthday dinner with family
> 
> View attachment 1607301


Happy Birthday! You look cute!


----------



## Samia

Wearing dresses lately


----------



## Samia




----------



## Samia




----------



## blah956

malmccy said:


> This is my NYE outfit. It's not the best quality picture...it was taken in bad lighting and camera phone. The second picture is a stock photo of the dress so you can see the details.



where did you get this dress?


----------



## baglady925

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> View attachment 1606238
> 
> 
> Simple gap dress for brunch



very nice!


----------



## natalie78

Samia said:


>


I want that dress!  Where did it come from?


----------



## shoes4me

Samia said:


> Wearing dresses lately



i love this! what fabric is the dress made of? it looks great! you look great!


----------



## Samia

shoes4me said:
			
		

> i love this! what fabric is the dress made of? it looks great! you look great!



Thank You! The label says 79 percent fleece wool, the rest is polyester (I think the lining)


----------



## Samia

natalie78 said:
			
		

> I want that dress!  Where did it come from?



Thank you! It's from Dorothy Perkins, a UK brand


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
I know it's been a while, but I wanted to share a few outfits with you! I have a work outfit, a weekend outfit and an afternoon date outfit.

I hope you all are doing well and staying stylish!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> I know it's been a while, but I wanted to share a few outfits with you! I have a work outfit, a weekend outfit and an afternoon date outfit.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well and staying stylish!



I love the last outfit.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Lunch with the girls. Old Navy Tank and cardigan, JAG jeans, Weitzman booties, and LV Speedy 35.


----------



## tonij2000

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> View attachment 1618164
> 
> 
> Lunch with the girls. Old Navy Tank and cardigan, JAG jeans, Weitzman booties, and LV Speedy 35.



just fabulous!


----------



## .jourdyn.

clcoons said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> I know it's been a while, but I wanted to share a few outfits with you! I have a work outfit, a weekend outfit and an afternoon date outfit.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well and staying stylish!



Very cute! Really liking your floral print shirt & sweater in outfit 3.


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:
			
		

> Lunch with the girls. Old Navy Tank and cardigan, JAG jeans, Weitzman booties, and LV Speedy 35.



Cute and you look so happy!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I know it's been a while, but I wanted to share a few outfits with you! I have a work outfit, a weekend outfit and an afternoon date outfit.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well and staying stylish!
> View attachment 1617721
> View attachment 1617722
> View attachment 1617723



I like the red top!  Where's it from?


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Thanks! I love this forum! You ladies look great!


----------



## soleilbrun

Samia said:


> Everyone looks great! here is me again


 Samia, I'm coming to your house to get that bag!  You look great.  I love this whole look. May I get some intel on those shoes?


----------



## Samia

soleilbrun said:


> Samia, I'm coming to your house to get that bag!  You look great.  I love this whole look. May I get some intel on those shoes?



LOL, come over then! Thank you for the compliment. The shoes are from Zara, got them on sale at half price for $50 I think, they look a lot like the Valentino bow shoes


----------



## soleilbrun

Samia said:


> LOL, come over then! Thank you for the compliment. The shoes are from Zara, got them on sale at half price for $50 I think, they look a lot like the Valentino bow shoes


 
They are lovely and you wear them well.  I'll be checking on airline ticket prices


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> I like the red top!  Where's it from?



Thanks! It's from LC Lauren Conrad at kohls, purchased last year


----------



## malmccy

blah956 said:


> where did you get this dress?



I purchased it at h&m.


----------



## malmccy

miyale30 said:


> I love this outfit, you look great!



Thanks!


----------



## clcoons

Work dress from Ralph Lauren.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

^Great dress!


----------



## Eva1991

Love your dress (especially the colour - one of my favourites) *clcoons*!!!


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Work dress from Ralph Lauren.
> 
> View attachment 1622406



All your dresses fit you so well! What's your secret?   This one reminds me of Christina Hendricks!


----------



## clcoons

Thank you ladies! The green really sold me on it while I was shopping.
Arnott - to be honest, I find REALLY stretchy fabrics, and I size down, cross my fingers and wish on a star :giggles:
But it's mostly true. This is a size 12 but because of the stretchy fabric, and the length, it works (and I am most definitely NOT a size 12! Closer to a 16-18-20). And I wear it over a full length body shaper, which helps as well.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Thank you ladies! The green really sold me on it while I was shopping.
> Arnott - to be honest, I find REALLY stretchy fabrics, and I size down, cross my fingers and wish on a star :giggles:
> But it's mostly true. This is a size 12 but because of the stretchy fabric, and the length, it works (and I am most definitely NOT a size 12! Closer to a 16-18-20). *And I wear it over a full length body shaper, which helps as well.*



Which shaper do you use?


----------



## Elsie87

clcoons said:


> Work dress from Ralph Lauren.
> 
> View attachment 1622406


 
You look amazing!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> View attachment 1618164
> 
> 
> Lunch with the girls. Old Navy Tank and cardigan, JAG jeans, Weitzman booties, and LV Speedy 35.



Loving the look


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Work dress from Ralph Lauren.
> 
> View attachment 1622406


You look great!


----------



## clcoons

I did some searching and wasn't able to find the exact one I wear (I got mine from Torrid last year, paid ~$38), but this one is as close as I could find:
http://www.barenecessities.com/skin...70_product.htm?pf_id=SkinnygirlSG7070&search=

I hope that helps! I'm on the hunt for a nude one for the spring season to wear under white/lighter dresses. Normally, I wear this from Spanx:
http://www.spanx.com/product/index....cp=2992553.3015049&view=all&parentPage=family

I would love to be able to wear the shorts version of the shapers, but truth be told, my thighs are faarrr too chubby and just end up looking like sausages, even when the packaging promises no pinching, they always do.


----------



## nooch

clcoons!  I love that dress!  Your shape is so gorgeous, I love hippy ladies!  I am not at all hippy (more straight up and down) and so I love love love that shape!

Spanx slim cognito high waisted thigh length shaper has always worked for me - the beige is really true to size but the black runs small for some reason.


----------



## miyale30

Samia, I'm loving the dresses on you!





Samia said:


> Wearing dresses lately





Samia said:


>





Samia said:


>


----------



## miyale30

Wow, this dress looks amazing on you! It's so figure flattering and the color is fantastic!





clcoons said:


> Work dress from Ralph Lauren.
> 
> View attachment 1622406


----------



## miyale30

This dress is really pretty on you Nooch!





nooch said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: ASOS Curve, US22
> Boots: Fitzwell, 9.5WW
> 
> More pictures and some discussion: http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-lucky-red-asos-curve-dress-hair-bows.html


----------



## miyale30

Your casually chic outfit is so cute! I love the boots!





Bag-a-holic23 said:


> View attachment 1618164
> 
> 
> Lunch with the girls. Old Navy Tank and cardigan, JAG jeans, Weitzman booties, and LV Speedy 35.


----------



## nooch

Thank you miyale!  I am wearing it again today, it is becoming one of my favorites 

Yesterday I was kinda just goofing off all day so I was able to go a little out there with the cherry skirt and the sock garters - this outfit probably would have been more appropriate ten years ago, but I had fun with it!






More details and some discussion at my blog: http://deathfatprincess.blogspot.com/2012/03/i-dont-usually-go-to-work-wearing.html


----------



## clcoons

Another outfit! Went to the theater to see WICKED tonight -- had a blast!
One shot with the shawl, one without


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Another outfit! Went to the theater to see WICKED tonight -- had a blast!
> One shot with the shawl, one without
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627574
> View attachment 1627575


Cute shoes


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies! Hope you're doing well! Anyone else have any outfits to share?
Wearing this to work today:




Anthropologie dress, jcrew schoolboy blazer, elizabeth&james shoes 
YAY SPRING


----------



## cinnybuns

Beautiful dress.  I wish I could fit into anthropology, I'm a 16 and nothing fits.




clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you're doing well! Anyone else have any outfits to share?
> Wearing this to work today:
> View attachment 1640031
> View attachment 1640032
> 
> 
> Anthropologie dress, jcrew schoolboy blazer, elizabeth&james shoes
> YAY SPRING


----------



## clcoons

Thanks! I'm a 16/18, and believe me this dress was anomaly. I was shocked it fit! But a good stretchy knit is my BFF


----------



## plusfashion

I am trying to find some authentic cowboy/western boots that will fit my 19" calves. Anyone know where I can find some?

Ones in the style of : ak.buy.com/PI/0/350/218084544.jpg


----------



## cinnybuns

sweet!!!



clcoons said:


> Thanks! I'm a 16/18, and believe me this dress was anomaly. I was shocked it fit! But a good stretchy knit is my BFF


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you're doing well! Anyone else have any outfits to share?
> Wearing this to work today:
> View attachment 1640031
> View attachment 1640032
> 
> 
> Anthropologie dress, jcrew schoolboy blazer, elizabeth&james shoes
> YAY SPRING



Love the yellow and I have been to lazy and busy to take pics.


----------



## MissIndependent

Heres some outfits I havent postet yet, havent been in here for ages


----------



## MissIndependent




----------



## MissIndependent

Oops


----------



## MissIndependent

Oops


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Heres some outfits I havent postet yet, havent been in here for ages



Love your outfits, I really like the jacket in the first pic, care to share what brand it is?


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> Love your outfits, I really like the jacket in the first pic, care to share what brand it is?



Its a danish brand called Provider, but they dosent exist any longer


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Its a danish brand called Provider, but they dosent exist any longer



Too sad! That's a beautiful jacket


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> Too sad! That's a beautiful jacket



Yea... Its price was 476,27USD, but I got it for 105,84USD


----------



## shoes4me

MissIndependent said:


>



what a gorgeous necklace! where is it from?


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Yea... Its price was 476,27USD, but I got it for 105,84USD



Wow that was a great deal!


----------



## MissIndependent

shoes4me said:


> what a gorgeous necklace! where is it from?



Ebay


----------



## MissIndependent

Samia said:


> Wow that was a great deal!


I know, im so happy


----------



## shoes4me

MissIndependent said:


> Ebay



so beautiful! is it vintage?


----------



## Samia

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a while in here, I never remember to take pics in the morning as I am always rushing out. I always get my outfit ready the night before so here is my work outfit for tomorrow (sorry not modeled)


----------



## MissIndependent

shoes4me said:


> so beautiful! is it vintage?



Nope, Its Asian


----------



## justpeachy4397

clcoons said:


> Another outfit! Went to the theater to see WICKED tonight -- had a blast!
> One shot with the shawl, one without
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627574
> View attachment 1627575



Gorgeous! Love this!


----------



## justpeachy4397

MissIndependent said:


>



Chic!  Love the details of the necklace, nails, even your dainty ring. It all looks great against your black wardrobe!


----------



## chocarome

Samia said:


> Hi everyone, haven't posted for a while in here, I never remember to take pics in the morning as I am always rushing out. I always get my outfit ready the night before so here is my work outfit for tomorrow (sorry not modeled)



I adore your flats, they're soooo beautiful!


----------



## plusfashion

plusfashion said:


> I am trying to find some authentic cowboy/western boots that will fit my 19" calves. Anyone know where I can find some?
> 
> Ones in the style of : ak.buy.com/PI/0/350/218084544.jpg




Nobody has any advice for finding any?


----------



## clcoons

I don't, I'm sorry 
I once had a pair from Steve Madden that fit, but they were nothing close to authentic looking.


----------



## Gerry

I bought some wonderful Ros Homerson boots for my 18" calves. Look on their website and see if you see anything that looks western.


----------



## ame

POSSIBLY some Frye's? I have very muscular calves and I can wear most Frye's easily.


----------



## Samia

chocarome said:


> I adore your flats, they're soooo beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Samia

plusfashion said:


> Nobody has any advice for finding any?



Check out this website:
http://www.duoboots.com/


----------



## plusfashion

Thanks for y'alls suggestions on boots.

I'm also trying to find stores that have a nice range of plus size evening gowns (not matronly "mother-of-the-bride" type) in Atlanta...under $300 and preferably with elbow-length or longer sleeves. Any one have any stores I should try?

Thanks!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## bethtx_2000

plusfashion said:
			
		

> Thanks for y'alls suggestions on boots.
> 
> I'm also trying to find stores that have a nice range of plus size evening gowns (not matronly "mother-of-the-bride" type) in Atlanta...under $300 and preferably with elbow-length or longer sleeves. Any one have any stores I should try?
> 
> Thanks!



Online I would try Kiyonna and Igigi.  Store wise I would look at Nordstrom.  Just make sure you go to a flagship store that has a larger plus size department.  They are not all created equally.


----------



## LabelLover81

Calvin Klein Dress
Valentino shoes and bag


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Calvin Klein Dress
> Valentino shoes and bag



Valentino


----------



## Loveofhandbags

Hey girls!  My first post here- I'm wearing a micheal kors maxi dress and an old navy cardigan with my LV speedy. I'm about a 16/18.


----------



## kett

Loveofhandbags said:


> Hey girls!  My first post here- I'm wearing a micheal kors maxi dress and an old navy cardigan with my LV speedy. I'm about a 16/18.



You look so cute! And you look like a size 10! (Love your hair BTW).


----------



## Loveofhandbags

kett said:
			
		

> You look so cute! And you look like a size 10! (Love your hair BTW).



Ha, I wish!  I think that's a good angled picture, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Samia

Loveofhandbags said:


> Hey girls!  My first post here- I'm wearing a micheal kors maxi dress and an old navy cardigan with my LV speedy. I'm about a 16/18.


Welcome! Nice outfit!

Where are all the other lovely girls? I am missing this thread..


----------



## nooch

I'm here!  Sneakers are because I have a pretty significant ankle injury and had to wear a brace (that I took off for the pictures).





How I wore it to work (modestly).





How I wore it when I got home (not modestly).

Dress: eShakti, 26 (not customized)
Cardi: Kiyonna, 2x
Socks: Sock Dreams
Sneakers: Converse


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> I'm here!  Sneakers are because I have a pretty significant ankle injury and had to wear a brace (that I took off for the pictures).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I wore it to work (modestly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I wore it when I got home (not modestly).
> 
> Dress: eShakti, 26 (not customized)
> Cardi: Kiyonna, 2x
> Socks: Sock Dreams
> Sneakers: Converse



I hope your ankle gets better soon! Cute outfit


----------



## kcf68

Any of u ladies found any colored jeans that flatter your shape.  I can't find any that look slimming?


----------



## shikki

kcf68 said:


> Any of u ladies found any colored jeans that flatter your shape.  I can't find any that look slimming?



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Red-Rivet-Womens-Basic-Bootcut-Jeans/19514684

I found these, I know its Walmart but they are pretty good they were available in red, highlighter yellow,blue and white.  And for 20 bucks you can't go wrong.  They are super strechy so I went down one size.


----------



## clcoons

outfit detail shot!
Sorry it's so abstract - I'm at work without a full length mirror, but I wanted to post/say hi!


----------



## clcoons

Another accessory shot. I hope these are okay!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> View attachment 1678755
> 
> Another accessory shot. I hope these are okay!



Love the shots!


----------



## Samia

Me today, casual day at work
Blazer & Flats- Zara
Jeans- Target
Top- Mango


----------



## Samia

And another one this evening




Top and Cardi- Kenneth Cole
Pants-Evans
Bag- Givenchy mini pandora

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jaijai1012

Oh my this thread s SO fun!! Can someone please tell me what size is considered "plus size"? Thank you!


----------



## Samia

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Oh my this thread s SO fun!! Can someone please tell me what size is considered "plus size"? Thank you!



IMO US16 and above but as far as designer clothes and the fashion industry is concerned I have to sadly say sizes above US12

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jaijai1012

Samia said:
			
		

> IMO US16 and above but as far as designer clothes and the fashion industry is concerned I have to sadly say sizes above US12
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino bag and shoes
Calvin Klein dress
Nordstrom cardigan and belt


----------



## LabelLover81

Donna  Morgan dress
Banana republic cardigan
Valentino shoes and bag
DY jewels


----------



## nooch

Gorgeous, LabelLover!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LabelLover81

nooch said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, LabelLover!  Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!  I used to be self conscious about my size, but you ladies gave me confidence!


----------



## kcf68

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Calvin Klein dress
> Nordstrom cardigan and belt



Those are hot shoes love your outfits


----------



## shikki

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Calvin Klein dress
> Nordstrom cardigan and belt



That outfit and those shoes! TDF! Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## LabelLover81

kcf68 said:


> Those are hot shoes love your outfits





shikki said:


> That outfit and those shoes! TDF! Hot Hot Hot!



Thank you so much


----------



## clcoons

Fabulous! LabelLover, you are a PERFECT addition to this thread! I can't wait to see your your future outfits


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Calvin Klein dress
> Nordstrom cardigan and belt





LabelLover81 said:


> Donna  Morgan dress
> Banana republic cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag
> DY jewels



Looking great!


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:
			
		

> Looking great!



Thank s I'm excited!!

Here's today's outfit. Birthday brunch for my sis

Donna Morgan dress
Valentino bag and shoes


----------



## Eva1991

^^ Love your dress!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Thank s I'm excited!!
> 
> Here's today's outfit. Birthday brunch for my sis
> 
> Donna Morgan dress
> Valentino bag and shoes



Happy bday to your sis! Fabulous dress!
And I hope you don't mind me asking but I was wondering what dress size you are. A nice TPF member told me us12 and above is considered plus size but you look much smaller! TIA!


----------



## nooch

LabelLover, that dress is amazing!  You look fab!


----------



## LabelLover81

jaijai1012 said:


> Happy bday to your sis! Fabulous dress!
> And I hope you don't mind me asking but I was wondering what dress size you are. A nice TPF member told me us12 and above is considered plus size but you look much smaller! TIA!



It's just goes to show how far strategic dressing can go...  I'm a 16US in dresses and a 22 in pants.


----------



## clcoons

LabelLover81 said:


> It's just goes to show how far strategic dressing can go...  I'm a 16US in dresses and a 22 in pants.



shut UP!


----------



## nova_girl

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank s I'm excited!!
> 
> Here's today's outfit. Birthday brunch for my sis
> 
> Donna Morgan dress
> Valentino bag and shoes



LOVE this dress!


----------



## LabelLover81

clcoons said:


> shut UP!








nova_girl said:


> LOVE this dress!



Thank you!  It's my nod to vintage looks


----------



## justpeachy4397

LabelLover81 said:


> Donna  Morgan dress
> Banana republic cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag
> DY jewels



gorgeous! great sense of style


----------



## mrs moulds

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Calvin Klein dress
> Nordstrom cardigan and belt



What an amazing outfit!  Love the shoes!


----------



## irainei

Ladies! I need your help!

I'm going to a wedding this weekend and don't know which one's more appropriate. I like the blue one best bc I think because it shows off my body that I've been working SO hard and long for (I still have a long way to go, but from 3.5 years ago, I was a size 24 and I just discovered today I'm officially a size 14). But I think it's too "bridal party" in looks. It's a stretch shimmery jersey. 

The leopard one is okay, but I'm not sure about wearing something so tight (and leopardy lol). The other one is probably the most wedding appropriate, but I'm going to have a hard time finding an appropriate bra lol

Or...should I keep shopping? LOL


----------



## LabelLover81

irainei said:


> Ladies! I need your help!
> 
> I'm going to a wedding this weekend and don't know which one's more appropriate. I like the blue one best bc I think because it shows off my body that I've been working SO hard and long for (I still have a long way to go, but from 3.5 years ago, I was a size 24 and I just discovered today I'm officially a size 14). But I think it's too "bridal party" in looks. It's a stretch shimmery jersey.
> 
> The leopard one is okay, but I'm not sure about wearing something so tight (and leopardy lol). The other one is probably the most wedding appropriate, but I'm going to have a hard time finding an appropriate bra lol
> 
> Or...should I keep shopping? LOL



I think the leopard is HOT!  Pair it with a great pair of heels, huge earrings, and a clutch.  If you're self conscious, throw on a little jacket.  You'll look like a million bucks!


----------



## chowlover2

I think you look really thin in the leopard, so I would go with that one!


----------



## Ryvyan

The leopard one looks hot on you! I agree on throwing on a little cropped jacket if you're feeling conscious about the leopardiness of the dress.

The blue/white one is also very pretty, and would look fabulous with the right necklace. But as a general rule, I don't like maxi dresses much because you can't see the shoes; which are important to me.


----------



## nooch

Leopard leopard leopard.


----------



## Kianga

leo!!!!


----------



## jaijai1012

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> It's just goes to show how far strategic dressing can go...  I'm a 16US in dresses and a 22 in pants.



Please teach me the tricks of the trade!


----------



## irainei

LOL thanks ladies! I hope I have the courage to wear it...how do you get over wearing something so form fitting that even with a body shaper you have some belly sticking out? I think that's my biggest prob with the Leo dress lol a jacket's a no go cuz it's a late afternoon wedding and it'll be 80+ degrees that day


----------



## LabelLover81

irainei said:


> LOL thanks ladies! I hope I have the courage to wear it...how do you get over wearing something so form fitting that even with a body shaper you have some belly sticking out? I think that's my biggest prob with the Leo dress lol a jacket's a no go cuz it's a late afternoon wedding and it'll be 80+ degrees that day



I think you're focusing on your problem area, which is actually being disguised by the leopard print. Trust us, the leopard is the most flattering. You look gorg in it!!


----------



## LabelLover81

jaijai1012 said:


> Please teach me the tricks of the trade!



I'll post my reasoning for my choices as well if it will help!


----------



## clcoons

Another vote for leopard. I wear form fitting all the time, and I have a belly. Just throw on a good slip/shaper to smooth out and you'll be fine.


----------



## camilley

recommend several dress with big size , http://www.icanfashion.com
http://www.icanfashion.com/wholesale-4696-Japanese-Fashion-Hoollow-Out-Design-Loose-Knitting-Tee-Green.html
http://www.icanfashion.com/brand-6-c0-Labu-Labu.html


----------



## jaijai1012

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> I'll post my reasoning for my choices as well if it will help!



Can you please? It would really help me  thank you so much!


----------



## Samia

*irainei*, another vote for the leopard! Everyone is right it is very flattering on you.


----------



## LabelLover81

Old navy dress 
Nordstrom belt
Valentino bag and shoes


----------



## LabelLover81

Okay so here's my reasoning (hope it makes sense!  )

I have an hour glass shape.  So right off the bat I usually avoid stuff that hides that.  I almost ALWAYS wear dresses in the summer because I like my legs, well the lower portion anyway.  And I make a point to highlight my waist, so any dress that's shapeless will automatically get a belt.  This example does follow the next rule, but I wear heels so that my legs look longer too.  And that's about it!

Oh one more thing.  I once read, the better the bra, the higher your boobs, the smaller your waist looks.  That's definitely something I always keep in mind!


----------



## shikki

LabelLover81 said:


> Okay so here's my reasoning (hope it makes sense!  )
> 
> I have an hour glass shape.  So right off the bat I usually avoid stuff that hides that.  I almost ALWAYS wear dresses in the summer because I like my legs, well the lower portion anyway.  And I make a point to highlight my waist, so any dress that's shapeless will automatically get a belt.  This example does follow the next rule, but I wear heels so that my legs look longer too.  And that's about it!
> 
> Oh one more thing.  I once read, the better the bra, the higher your boobs, the smaller your waist looks.  That's definitely something I always keep in mind!



Cute! I wish I had your shape.  I'm the opposite, plus sized but the boobs are that of a junior but shoulders and arms of a linebacker! And after DS add a nice belly...leading to constant questions about being preggers and tears!

PS I love your Valentino collection! Beautiful!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Old navy dress
> Nordstrom belt
> Valentino bag and shoes



I love those Valentino shoes, I have been trying to find the kitten heels in my size for a while now

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cascherping

Really like this outfit and those shoes are killer!



LabelLover81 said:


> Old navy dress
> Nordstrom belt
> Valentino bag and shoes


----------



## jaijai1012

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Okay so here's my reasoning (hope it makes sense!  )
> 
> I have an hour glass shape.  So right off the bat I usually avoid stuff that hides that.  I almost ALWAYS wear dresses in the summer because I like my legs, well the lower portion anyway.  And I make a point to highlight my waist, so any dress that's shapeless will automatically get a belt.  This example does follow the next rule, but I wear heels so that my legs look longer too.  And that's about it!
> 
> Oh one more thing.  I once read, the better the bra, the higher your boobs, the smaller your waist looks.  That's definitely something I always keep in mind!



Thank you so much! I'm going to try that the next time I wear a dress. I hope I'll be able to find my waist. My LO is 5 months old and I still haven't seen it yet :sigh:
Can you also share tips for finding tops and jackets? Thanks again dear


----------



## clcoons

another "outfit elements" pic!
wearing skinny jeans, seychelles flats, old navy tank and in this shot are:
KORS belt, kate spade ring


----------



## jaijai1012

Ok it's my first time posting a pic here so I'm nervous!


----------



## LabelLover81

jaijai1012 said:


> Ok it's my first time posting a pic here so I'm nervous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1689883



Omg so cute!  Why nervous?!?


----------



## LabelLover81

jaijai1012 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm going to try that the next time I wear a dress. I hope I'll be able to find my waist. My LO is 5 months old and I still haven't seen it yet :sigh:
> Can you also share tips for finding tops and jackets? Thanks again dear



My pleasure!! Jackets are tough, but tHe one thing I can't stress enough is high cut sleeves. That section of the underarm of the jacket? Make sure that's cut as close to the armpit as possible!  It really helps slim the whole upper area if that fits well. I'm so picky about jackets that I can only find 1 every few years that I like. 

Shirts are easier. It's much easier for them to fit well. I avoid button downs as the tend to hide my waist instead of define it and make my boobs look HUGE!  I like camis, tees, and three quarter sleeve tops. No turtlenecks!!  Even under a jacket, they're just not flattering unless the person is very thin. just look for definition. For me, that means something that hugs my curves, but isn't too tight. Don't be afraid to show ff your shape. Something tat fits well always is more flattering an some thing baggy


----------



## jaijai1012

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> My pleasure!! Jackets are tough, but tHe one thing I can't stress enough is high cut sleeves. That section of the underarm of the jacket? Make sure that's cut as close to the armpit as possible!  It really helps slim the whole upper area if that fits well. I'm so picky about jackets that I can only find 1 every few years that I like.
> 
> Shirts are easier. It's much easier for them to fit well. I avoid button downs as the tend to hide my waist instead of define it and make my boobs look HUGE!  I like camis, tees, and three quarter sleeve tops. No turtlenecks!!  Even under a jacket, they're just not flattering unless the person is very thin. just look for definition. For me, that means something that hugs my curves, but isn't too tight. Don't be afraid to show ff your shape. Something tat fits well always is more flattering an some thing baggy



Oh my I think I have been doing everything wrong, usually my choices are the exact opposite of what you're telling me. No wonder why I look so chubby! LoL 
Ok, the next time I go shopping I'll have your tips in mind. Thanks again, i have been so sad and self-conscious since having my LO 5 months ago so I really appreciate you helping me!


----------



## irainei

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Ok it's my first time posting a pic here so I'm nervous!



Omg, you are too cute!!! I love it!


----------



## irainei

So...my friends pretty much voted down the (as DH called it) The Snooki Dress. However, I shall be rocking this today. I'll post a good photo of it once I'm all dolled up!


----------



## jaijai1012

irainei said:
			
		

> So...my friends pretty much voted down the (as DH called it) The Snooki Dress. However, I shall be rocking this today. I'll post a good photo of it once I'm all dolled up!



You look fabulous as always! 

Question about choosing shapers to wear underneath a dress. Which one is best?
 I see shapers that look like camis, long underwear (that covers your tummy), and some shaped like a one-piece swimming suit. I have attached pics just for shape reference. Thanks!


----------



## clcoons

new Burberry shades!



good morning!


----------



## mrs moulds

irainei said:


> Ladies! I need your help!
> 
> I'm going to a wedding this weekend and don't know which one's more appropriate. I like the blue one best bc I think because it shows off my body that I've been working SO hard and long for (I still have a long way to go, but from 3.5 years ago, I was a size 24 and I just discovered today I'm officially a size 14). But I think it's too "bridal party" in looks. It's a stretch shimmery jersey.
> 
> The leopard one is okay, but I'm not sure about wearing something so tight (and leopardy lol). The other one is probably the most wedding appropriate, but I'm going to have a hard time finding an appropriate bra lol
> 
> Or...should I keep shopping? LOL




Love dress # 3!


----------



## LabelLover81

irainei said:


> So...my friends pretty much voted down the (as DH called it) The Snooki Dress. However, I shall be rocking this today. I'll post a good photo of it once I'm all dolled up!



I thnk this is a good choice as well.   have fun!!


----------



## LabelLover81

jaijai1012 said:


> Oh my I think I have been doing everything wrong, usually my choices are the exact opposite of what you're telling me. No wonder why I look so chubby! LoL
> Ok, the next time I go shopping I'll have your tips in mind. Thanks again, i have been so sad and self-conscious since having my LO 5 months ago so I really appreciate you helping me!



It's no problem. And just keep in mind, that's what works for me. The best thing to do is try something on. You never know what might end up working!


----------



## nooch

LabelLover81 said:


> It's no problem. And just keep in mind, that's what works for me. The best thing to do is try something on. You never know what might end up working!



I try EVERYTHING on!  Even if it looks heinous on the hanger, I've had enough retail experience to know that sometimes being on a body gives an item a totally different look.  And don't be married to tag sizes.  If it looks like it could work, give it a shot.


----------



## Julide

nooch said:


> I try EVERYTHING on!  Even if it looks heinous on the hanger, I've had enough retail experience to know that sometimes being on a body gives an item a totally different look.  And don't be married to tag sizes.  If it looks like it could work, give it a shot.



This is such great advice!!


----------



## LabelLover81

nooch said:


> I try EVERYTHING on!  Even if it looks heinous on the hanger, I've had enough retail experience to know that sometimes being on a body gives an item a totally different look.  And don't be married to tag sizes.  If it looks like it could work, give it a shot.





Julide said:


> This is such great advice!!



I know!  Sometimes I'm a large, sometimes I'm a XXL. Size truly doesn't matter.


----------



## natalie78

nooch said:


> I try EVERYTHING on! Even if it looks heinous on the hanger, I've had enough retail experience to know that sometimes being on a body gives an item a totally different look. And don't be married to tag sizes. If it looks like it could work, give it a shot.


Yep.  And designers are notoriously all over the place with sizing.  It drives me crazy to pick up two of the same item in the same size but different colors and have only one fit.


----------



## mystorybook

you ladies are all so lovely!


----------



## Trayler

Seriously, you ladies are beautiful. I need to find the courage to post pictures...


----------



## jaijai1012

Trayler said:
			
		

> Seriously, you ladies are beautiful. I need to find the courage to post pictures...



Oh please do! I was super nervous too but these fabulous ladies made me feel so welcomed it really is very heartwarming. I promise I'll be the first to cheer you on!


----------



## clcoons

Everyone should post outfits! You're all beautiful.
Here's today's outfit elements:




I hope I can get back to full length pics soon -- I have amazing shoes on!


----------



## shinymagpie

There are some gorgeous photos in this thread. I saw some good advice about shaping garments too. I just started wearing these and the best thing they do is smooth out the lines on your back where the bra cuts in. My daughter spontaneously told me I looked great the other day, which was nice. she asked what was different and I said I was wearing the suck-it-in-undies. she said I should wear them all the time because my clothes hung really well. 

I saw a few posts in here about bras too. The right cut bra can make a huge difference. Now there seem to be a lot more bra choices, particularly in the last year or so. Anita is a good bra range and they have larger sizes with clear straps which are wide and actually work.

I think one of the things that we all do, is hunch our shoulders a bit. particulary if you are nervous about taking your picture.  
irainei, I actually like your low cut dresses and you must do too, or you would not have bought them. The tough bit is a good bra to really lift. You need a plunge bra with a clear middle panel in it.

A short while ago, I posted a link about a designer from Poland called Biu Biu. 

I think what hits me the most, is all the women in the pictures look pretty comfortable with who they are and their bodies. Some of the tops are way tighter than I'd be game to go, but they are strong curvy women!


----------



## LabelLover81

clcoons said:


> new Burberry shades!
> View attachment 1691103
> 
> 
> good morning!



Did I comment on this?  If not they are totally fab!!!


----------



## clcoons

Thank you! I love them!


----------



## batgirl77

Hi Ladies!  I love this thread, but this is the 1st time I've gotten up the courage to post!  But I need some style advice, so I figured this was the right place!  I'm in love with the new colored denim that's everywhere, but I've heard in a few places that its a trend not fit for plus-sized.  But I wanted to try it, so I got a couple of pairs of capri's from Old Navy (in green & aqua) and decided to try it out.  Wanted to get some opinions on whether I should return them and leave the colored pants to the skinnier girls, or if I should keep them?  I'm also looking for some full length pants, but haven't yet found any I like.  Anyway - please excuse my crappy mirror, bad hair, and incredibly messy bathroom!


----------



## LabelLover81

batgirl77 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!  I love this thread, but this is the 1st time I've gotten up the courage to post!  But I need some style advice, so I figured this was the right place!  I'm in love with the new colored denim that's everywhere, but I've heard in a few places that its a trend not fit for plus-sized.  But I wanted to try it, so I got a couple of pairs of capri's from Old Navy (in green & aqua) and decided to try it out.  Wanted to get some opinions on whether I should return them and leave the colored pants to the skinnier girls, or if I should keep them?  I'm also looking for some full length pants, but haven't yet found any I like.  Anyway - please excuse my crappy mirror, bad hair, and incredibly messy bathroom!



I think those look awesome on you!!!


----------



## poppers986

I have two pairs in blue and a pair in
Purple, why should skinny gIrls have all the fun???


----------



## nooch

I love your colored denim!

Also, I have never met a trend that was only for (insert body type here).  Anything you like, you can make work for you!


----------



## shinymagpie

batgirl77 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I love this thread, but this is the 1st time I've gotten up the courage to post!  But I need some style advice, so I figured this was the right place!  I'm in love with the new colored denim that's everywhere, but I've heard in a few places that its a trend not fit for plus-sized.  But I wanted to try it, so I got a couple of pairs of capri's from Old Navy (in green & aqua) and decided to try it out.  Wanted to get some opinions on whether I should return them and leave the colored pants to the skinnier girls, or if I should keep them?  I'm also looking for some full length pants, but haven't yet found any I like.  Anyway - please excuse my crappy mirror, bad hair, and incredibly messy bathroom!



I agree with the others. These look great. I like the color combination you have put with them too. They'd also look fabulous with a matching colored top & cardi or L/S shirt with sleeves rolled & a necklace down the middle. e.g., black, red, green, white etc on top & those cute blue pants on the bottom.


----------



## BarefootinHeels

The gold and white pattern cardi with dark wash jeans! And the strappy sandals with the dress, love!


----------



## shinymagpie

jaijai1012 said:


> Oh my I think I have been doing everything wrong, usually my choices are the exact opposite of what you're telling me. No wonder why I look so chubby! LoL
> Ok, the next time I go shopping I'll have your tips in mind. Thanks again, i have been so sad and self-conscious since having my LO 5 months ago so I really appreciate you helping me!



You have to give yourself at least 12 months after having a baby for your body to go back to normal! Being tired makes you more critical of your own appearance. Going somewhere with your baby is great TEFLON for body image. It's normal for new mothers to look squishy!


----------



## jaijai1012

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> You have to give yourself at least 12 months after having a baby for your body to go back to normal! Being tired makes you more critical of your own appearance. Going somewhere with your baby is great TEFLON for body image. It's normal for new mothers to look squishy!



Your sweet to say that, I feel better already 
I gained 35 pounds while I was pregnant but I'm stuck with that last stubborn 10 pounds. Hopefully I'll be able to get rid of it soon when I get the energy to exercise. I've been exclusively nursing the LO so I'm hoping I won't be as tired when he starts solid foods next month. Thanks for your support!


----------



## shinymagpie

jaijai1012 said:


> Your sweet to say that, I feel better already
> I gained 35 pounds while I was pregnant but I'm stuck with that last stubborn 10 pounds. Hopefully I'll be able to get rid of it soon when I get the energy to exercise. I've been exclusively nursing the LO so I'm hoping I won't be as tired when he starts solid foods next month. Thanks for your support!



LOL! I gained 20 kilos both times I was pregnant. It didn't make a hill of beans difference in how I ate or exercised while I was pregnant! But after 1 year, the 20 kilos was gone both times. Keep nursing (even just a bit) to 12 months if you can do it. Feeding the baby and your body's own metabolism is consuming way more calories than you can eat. 

For me now, the problem is getting thicker around the waist, which is annoying. So I am changing my wardrobe & I'll put up a picture sometime soon.


----------



## nooch

For me, I never had a waist and I kept thinking that I "should", so I dressed as if I did.  And surprise surprise, I didn't look good!  Once I started dressing for the body I had rather than the one I thought I was supposed to have I looked a million times better.


----------



## jaijai1012

nooch said:
			
		

> For me, I never had a waist and I kept thinking that I "should", so I dressed as if I did.  And surprise surprise, I didn't look good!  Once I started dressing for the body I had rather than the one I thought I was supposed to have I looked a million times better.



I never thought of it that way, it sure makes sense! Can u please show me an example pic? Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino bag and shoes
Old navy tee and shirt
Not your daughters cropped jeans
DY jewelry


----------



## eff

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Old navy tee and shirt
> Not your daughters cropped jeans
> DY jewelry



I love this outfit! I was going to get some Not Your Daughter's Jeans, but I wasn't sure about the fit and I would be ordering online. How do you like them? Do they run true to size?


----------



## LabelLover81

eff said:
			
		

> I love this outfit! I was going to get some Not Your Daughter's Jeans, but I wasn't sure about the fit and I would be ordering online. How do you like them? Do they run true to size?



Thanks!!  Yes, I definitely think they are true to size. I LOVE them!  I have 5 pairs and I won't buy other brands. They truly are slimming and very comfy.


----------



## poppers986

eff said:


> I love this outfit! I was going to get some Not Your Daughter's Jeans, but I wasn't sure about the fit and I would be ordering online. How do you like them? Do they run true to size?



I always found that they ran big for me. I never liked the fit on me, so I guess it depends in body shape?


----------



## shinymagpie

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Old navy tee and shirt
> Not your daughters cropped jeans
> DY jewelry



You look fabulous.


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Old navy tee and shirt
> Not your daughters cropped jeans
> DY jewelry



Looking Great! Love all your Valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:
			
		

> Looking Great! Love all your Valentino



Thanks Samia!  That's the bag from UAE!!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks Samia!  That's the bag from UAE!!



Really! Valentino bags are so ladylike, love it!


----------



## Leravissant

Uh, Hi! So, this is not only my first post in this forum (ever) but it's also my first OOTD (ever, at least that I've had the guts to share.) - this isn't a stellar outfit, I wore it to go take an exam (otherwise, I would have had a belt at the waist!) but I want to challenge myself to dress better (I have a lot of cute stuff, I just chicken out when it comes to wear it), so I'm sharing before I totally freak & back out 

Top // Avenue
Jeans // Avenue 
Shoes // Avenue
Tank Top // Forever 21
Bag // Michael Kors
Watch // Michael Kors
Bracelets // Avenue 
Necklace // Lane Bryant (I think?)

^ Awesome brand diversity, no? I don't think I normally wear so much of one brand, haha

Sorry the picture is so huge! I need to make a smaller template, oops. 

Also, I'm very inspired by some of you girls! And the support in here seems pretty amazing, I like that 

AND, I need to learn how to stand up straight. </random observations>


----------



## batgirl77

Leravissant said:
			
		

> Uh, Hi! So, this is not only my first post in this forum (ever) but it's also my first OOTD (ever, at least that I've had the guts to share.) - this isn't a stellar outfit, I wore it to go take an exam (otherwise, I would have had a belt at the waist!) but I want to challenge myself to dress better (I have a lot of cute stuff, I just chicken out when it comes to wear it), so I'm sharing before I totally freak & back out
> 
> Top // Avenue
> Jeans // Avenue
> Shoes // Avenue
> Tank Top // Forever 21
> Bag // Michael Kors
> Watch // Michael Kors
> Bracelets // Avenue
> Necklace // Lane Bryant (I think?)
> 
> ^ Awesome brand diversity, no? I don't think I normally wear so much of one brand, haha
> 
> Sorry the picture is so huge! I need to make a smaller template, oops.
> 
> Also, I'm very inspired by some of you girls! And the support in here seems pretty amazing, I like that
> 
> AND, I need to learn how to stand up straight. </random observations>



You look great! Esp love your shirt & accessories! I too need to dress better on a regular basis - I love fashion but no one would ever know it, as I look a hot mess 90% of the time, lol!


----------



## batgirl77

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Valentino bag and shoes
> Old navy tee and shirt
> Not your daughters cropped jeans
> DY jewelry



Gorgeous! Love your style!


----------



## poppers986

kcf68 said:


> Any of u ladies found any colored jeans that flatter your shape.  I can't find any that look slimming?



I got mine
From the gap ad they are super stretchy!


----------



## poppers986

plusfashion said:


> Thanks for y'alls suggestions on boots.
> 
> I'm also trying to find stores that have a nice range of plus size evening gowns (not matronly "mother-of-the-bride" type) in Atlanta...under $300 and preferably with elbow-length or longer sleeves. Any one have any stores I should try?
> 
> Thanks!


Saks salon z has a great selection. 
Asos curve is cute and cheap


----------



## jaijai1012

Finally an outfit that doesn't make me look bloated......I think haha


----------



## Samia

Leravissant said:


> Top // Avenue
> Jeans // Avenue
> Shoes // Avenue
> Tank Top // Forever 21
> Bag // Michael Kors
> Watch // Michael Kors
> Bracelets // Avenue
> Necklace // Lane Bryant (I think?)



*Welcome to the forum and this thread!! You look lovely, love how you have accessorized!*



jaijai1012 said:


> Finally an outfit that doesn't make me look bloated......I think haha



*You look great!*


----------



## clcoons

pretty pretty! YAY new outifts!!!


----------



## Leravissant

Thank you batgirl77 & Samia ^_^


----------



## miyale30




----------



## Samia

You look really pretty!


----------



## plusfashion

Hey ladies!

Just bought this skirt.... http://www.asos.com//ASOS-Curve/ASOS-CURVE-Exclusive-Skirt-In-Aztec-Print-With-Pom-Poms/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2005814

What style/color shirt would you wear with it? Preferably a 3/4 or long sleeve length type.


----------



## LabelLover81

plusfashion said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just bought this skirt.... http://www.asos.com//ASOS-Curve/ASOS-CURVE-Exclusive-Skirt-In-Aztec-Print-With-Pom-Poms/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2005814
> 
> What style/color shirt would you wear with it? Preferably a 3/4 or long sleeve length type.



I would do a bright cami with a great fitting jacket.


----------



## LabelLover81

Went to a wedding sat night

Jessica Simpson dress
Valentino shoes and bag


----------



## Samia

plusfashion said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just bought this skirt.... http://www.asos.com//ASOS-Curve/ASOS-CURVE-Exclusive-Skirt-In-Aztec-Print-With-Pom-Poms/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2005814
> 
> What style/color shirt would you wear with it? Preferably a 3/4 or long sleeve length type.



I like the top color paired with it in the pic, I would go with this color with a black blazer on top


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Went to a wedding sat night
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino shoes and bag



This outfit is fabulous! Those  Valentino bow heels are amazing!


----------



## Ais

I hope it's okay I just jump right in here.

5'9" and I wear an 18ish US, that's a 20ish UK, 48ish EU

This isn't from today, I'll be playing catch-up for a while, but it would still be nice to get feedback!  If you want a full view of the outfit feel free to check it out on my blog.

Top:  Kiyonna
Slacks:  Zhenzi
Shoes:  Aldo
Earrings: Monsoon
Ring: Glitter
Cuff: H&M


----------



## LabelLover81

U r beautiful!



Ais said:


> I hope it's okay I just jump right in here.
> 
> 5'9" and I wear an 18ish US, that's a 20ish UK, 48ish EU
> 
> This isn't from today, I'll be playing catch-up for a while, but it would still be nice to get feedback!  If you want a full view of the outfit feel free to check it out on my blog.
> 
> Top:  Kiyonna
> Slacks:  Zhenzi
> Shoes:  Aldo
> Earrings: Monsoon
> Ring: Glitter
> Cuff: H&M


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> This outfit is fabulous! Those  Valentino bow heels are amazing!



Thanks Samia, you are too kind!


----------



## jaijai1012

Samia said:
			
		

> You look great!



Thanks dear!


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81,

For some reason it doesn't list you as having typed anything (other than quoting me that is)?


----------



## jaijai1012

Ais said:
			
		

> LabelLover81,
> 
> For some reason it doesn't list you as having typed anything (other than quoting me that is)?



Just helping out, her comment is above your quote, she said that you are beautiful.


----------



## Ais

Ah, thank you, I was looking below for it (not used to it being above).  Okay, time for some caffeine for me.


----------



## Ais

Today's outfit, minus the coat 

Shoes:  Peter Kaiser
Purse:  Nine West
Jeans:  Zizzi
Blouse:  Lane Bryant
Earrings/Ring:  Glitter (what can I say, I'm a junk jewelry fan)
Necklace:  Uncertain, it was a gift, and it's not plastic


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Today's outfit, minus the coat
> 
> Shoes:  Peter Kaiser
> Purse:  Nine West
> Jeans:  Zizzi
> Blouse:  Lane Bryant
> Earrings/Ring:  Glitter (what can I say, I'm a junk jewelry fan)
> Necklace:  Uncertain, it was a gift, and it's not plastic



Lovely outfits and welcome


----------



## Samia

Me today, nothing fancy just a casual day work outfit
Top & Cardi- H&M
Jeans- can't remember 
Bag- Mulberry
Shoes-Zara
Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier, Tiffany and Pandora


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> Me today, nothing fancy just a casual day work outfit
> Top & Cardi- H&M
> Jeans- can't remember
> Bag- Mulberry
> Shoes-Zara
> Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier, Tiffany and Pandora



Fabulous!


----------



## Ais

Samia said:


> Me today, nothing fancy just a casual day work outfit
> Top & Cardi- H&M
> Jeans- can't remember
> Bag- Mulberry
> Shoes-Zara
> Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier, Tiffany and Pandora



Would love to see a close-up on the accessories and that bag if you feel like taking more pictures so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Would love to see a close-up on the accessories and that bag if you feel like taking more pictures so I can live vicariously through you



Not from today but here are the pics of the accessories from various posts of mine in the Jewelry forum
This was my right hand today minus the purple Mulberry bracelet:




Close up of the ring





My left hand today, this has been my usual for a few days now





And lastly a better pic of the bag


----------



## Ais

I have a weakness for purses, bags, clutches...I can almost imagine the texture, haha.  Thank you for the extra pics, I'm envious!  Drool-worthy, all.


----------



## Ais

What I wore:  May 8th.


I had plans for that day, but they fell through.  All I needed to do was walk my dog and run a couple of errands, no need to look fab for something like that.  Still, for some reason I wanted to wear pink, which isn't typical.  That in itself was a challenge, I don't really have anything pink 

Watch: CK
Necklace: Monsoon
Blouse: Kiyonna
Jeans: H&M
Shoes: Vagabond
Pendant: Glitter
Earrings: Glitter


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Everyone is looking fab!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffeebrown83

Great thread!!!! Anyone selling cute items in 16-20? Love my plus size fashionistas


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I knew I had a couple outfits to share.
1. Talbots wrap, LB top and trouser jeans,Brown leather boots Chadwicks of Boston, Gucci bag w/ Tiffany, Gucci and Pandora sterling silver accessories.





2. LB Jacket & Cami, Calvin Klein Jeans, Lucky Brand Magenta Ballets ,Fashion Bug Scarf, Michael Kors Bag. Sorry I can't see the accessories well enough...most likely Pandora.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Thanks for letting me share!!!!

Have a great Mother's Day weekend if you are a mom or celebrating your mom.


----------



## Ais

Both outfits look superb, love the bags!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Ais said:


> Both outfits look superb, love the bags!



Awe thanks!!!!


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
Two outfits from this week!


----------



## LabelLover81

Everyone is looking so fabulous!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Today:
Juicy Couture dress and cardigan
Valentino shoes and bag
Yurman jewels


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Two outfits from this week!
> 
> View attachment 1717451
> View attachment 1717452



Wowsa, you look stunning


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Today:
> Juicy Couture dress and cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag
> Yurman jewels



I wish my legs looked as good as yours do, you pull off those dresses so nicely!


----------



## Ais

Purse:  DKNY
Scarft:  Monsoon
Blouse:  Kiyonna
Skirt:  H&M
Heels:  Ecco
Ring:  glitter
Silver Bracelet:  Gift
Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Two outfits from this week!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1717451
> View attachment 1717452



Casually chic!!!! &#10084; the bag color!!!



LabelLover81 said:


> Today:
> Juicy Couture dress and cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag
> Yurman jewels



Flawless as usual! &#10084;&#10084;



Ais said:


> Purse:  DKNY
> Scarft:  Monsoon
> Blouse:  Kiyonna
> Skirt:  H&M
> Heels:  Ecco
> Ring:  glitter
> Silver Bracelet:  Gift
> Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself



Everything about this ensemble is on point. Red and black done rigt sizzles!!! &#10084;


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:


> Purse:  DKNY
> Scarft:  Monsoon
> Blouse:  Kiyonna
> Skirt:  H&M
> Heels:  Ecco
> Ring:  glitter
> Silver Bracelet:  Gift
> Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself



You like my legs, I want you arms. . So we are even!


----------



## LabelLover81

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> I knew I had a couple outfits to share.
> 1. Talbots wrap, LB top and trouser jeans,Brown leather boots Chadwicks of Boston, Gucci bag w/ Tiffany, Gucci and Pandora sterling silver accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. LB Jacket & Cami, Calvin Klein Jeans, Lucky Brand Magenta Ballets ,Fashion Bug Scarf, Michael Kors Bag. Sorry I can't see the accessories well enough...most likely Pandora.



 The faces make me smile!  Beautiful outfits!


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> You like my legs, I want you arms. . So we are even!



For those legs?  Deal!


----------



## Ais

Thank you, Daddy's $$, I was hoping to find a red skirt to go with the top, and I ordered one but it didn't arrive on time.  Ah well, next time maybe


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Purse:  DKNY
> Scarft:  Monsoon
> Blouse:  Kiyonna
> Skirt:  H&M
> Heels:  Ecco
> Ring:  glitter
> Silver Bracelet:  Gift
> Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself


Looking good!



Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> I knew I had a couple outfits to share.
> 1. Talbots wrap, LB top and trouser jeans,Brown leather boots Chadwicks of Boston, Gucci bag w/ Tiffany, Gucci and Pandora sterling silver accessories.
> 
> 2. LB Jacket & Cami, Calvin Klein Jeans, Lucky Brand Magenta Ballets ,Fashion Bug Scarf, Michael Kors Bag. Sorry I can't see the accessories well enough...most likely Pandora.


Cute outfits!



clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Two outfits from this week!


Love the colors!



LabelLover81 said:


> Today:
> Juicy Couture dress and cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag
> Yurman jewels


Your Valentino collection is amazing, looking great!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Ais said:


> Thank you, Daddy's $$, I was hoping to find a red skirt to go with the top, and I ordered one but it didn't arrive on time.  Ah well, next time maybe



Cant wait to see!!!


----------



## nooch

Ais said:


> Purse:  DKNY
> Scarft:  Monsoon
> Blouse:  Kiyonna
> Skirt:  H&M
> Heels:  Ecco
> Ring:  glitter
> Silver Bracelet:  Gift
> Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself



Giiiiiiirl.  Stunning.  And you just sold me that Kiyonna top!


----------



## Ais

nooch said:


> Giiiiiiirl.  Stunning.  And you just sold me that Kiyonna top!



It runs small, so if you normally wear a 0x, go up to a 1x unless you like your clothes really, really tight.


----------



## miyale30

OOTD
jacket: Torrid
jeans: Macys







earrings and bracelets: stella & dot
ring: Tiffany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












boot: B. Makowsky


----------



## miyale30

Ais said:


> Purse:  DKNY
> Scarft:  Monsoon
> Blouse:  Kiyonna
> Skirt:  H&M
> Heels:  Ecco
> Ring:  glitter
> Silver Bracelet:  Gift
> Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself



Gorgeous!! I have that Kiyonna top in black but haven't worn it yet. It looks great on you!


----------



## miyale30

Samia said:


> You look really pretty!



Thank you Samia!


----------



## miyale30

LabelLover81 said:


> Went to a wedding sat night
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino shoes and bag



sooo pretty!!


----------



## Ais

miyale30 said:


> Gorgeous!! I have that Kiyonna top in black but haven't worn it yet. It looks great on you!



I have it in black as well, but the polka dot was just so flirty and I don't have enough patterns in my wardrobe.  Can't wait to see yours


----------



## miyale30

Ais said:


> I have it in black as well, but the polka dot was just so flirty and I don't have enough patterns in my wardrobe.  Can't wait to see yours



I'm wondering if I should return it and get the polka dots instead!


----------



## Ais

I wish it came in a rich, deep red.  But well, can't have it all I suppose


----------



## Coffeebrown83

miyale30 said:


> OOTD
> jacket: Torrid
> jeans: Macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earrings and bracelets: stella & dot
> ring: Tiffany



cute earrings!


----------



## Samia

My Outfit Today

Dress, Cardi, tights- All H&M
Bag- Mulberry
Wedges- Steve Madden
Accessories- Micheal Kors watch, Cartier Rings and Dior "oui" bracelet
(please excuse the dirty mirror and the bad iphone pic)


----------



## Samia

miyale30 said:


> OOTD
> jacket: Torrid
> jeans: Macys
> earrings and bracelets: stella & dot
> ring: Tiffany



Cute! and love all the accessories!


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> My Outfit Today
> 
> Dress, Cardi, tights- All H&M
> Bag- Mulberry
> Wedges- Steve Madden
> Accessories- Micheal Kors watch, Cartier Rings and Dior "oui" bracelet
> (please excuse the dirty mirror and the bad iphone pic)



I love your Cartier!  Perfection!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> I love your Cartier!  Perfection!



Thanks!


----------



## mrs moulds

Samia said:


> My Outfit Today
> 
> Dress, Cardi, tights- All H&M
> Bag- Mulberry
> Wedges- Steve Madden
> Accessories- Micheal Kors watch, Cartier Rings and Dior "oui" bracelet
> (please excuse the dirty mirror and the bad iphone pic)



Cute outfit and love the accessories!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ais said:


> Purse:  DKNY
> Scarft:  Monsoon
> Blouse:  Kiyonna
> Skirt:  H&M
> Heels:  Ecco
> Ring:  glitter
> Silver Bracelet:  Gift
> Red Faux-Pearl Set:  Made it myself



HOT!


----------



## mrs moulds

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Two outfits from this week!
> 
> View attachment 1717451
> View attachment 1717452



Love both of them!


----------



## Ais

Thank you, Mrs


----------



## clcoons

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ais

I love wrap dresses.

Dress:  Kiyonna
Shoes:  ByShe
Ring:  House of Amber
Bracelet:  Monsoon
Earrings:  Gift (?)
Necklace:  Thrift Shop

By the by, can anyone tell me why linking to a picture doesn't seem to work?  I've tried a few times, but when I press preview it just shows the URL and not the image.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:
			
		

> I love wrap dresses.
> 
> Dress:  Kiyonna
> Shoes:  ByShe
> Ring:  House of Amber
> Bracelet:  Monsoon
> Earrings:  Gift (?)
> Necklace:  Thrift Shop
> 
> By the by, can anyone tell me why linking to a picture doesn't seem to work?  I've tried a few times, but when I press preview it just shows the URL and not the image.



Wow!  Very sexy!  
You're clicking the little icon with the mountain to do it right?


----------



## Ais

Yes, clicking the little "Insert Image" button with the gif of a mountain and a sun (or moon) in the sky.  When I click it, I'm prompted by a new window to insert the URL of the image.  When I do, it doesn't work, even though I've tested and re-tested the URL (which works).  Very odd.


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow!  Very sexy!



Thank you, that's what I was going for.  I'd need a cami beneath to tone it down a bit for afternoon events, weddings etc.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:
			
		

> Thank you, that's what I was going for.  I'd need a cami beneath to tone it down a bit for afternoon events, weddings etc.



You can ask vlad in the feedback dropbox or post a visitor messages.  Hopefully he will know.


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> You can ask vlad in the feedback dropbox or post a visitor messages.  Hopefully he will know.



Figured it out, restrictive domain list (i.e. anything hosted by me isn't going to be able to be posted).


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LabelLover81 said:


> Went to a wedding sat night
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino shoes and bag



This is one awesome outfit. And those heels,


----------



## LabelLover81

Alex Spoils Me said:


> This is one awesome outfit. And those heels,



Thanks Alex!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino bag and shoes

Donna Ricco dress


----------



## clcoons

LabelLover    

Can you give us some shots of that Valentino bag? Or some details about it? It's divine!


----------



## LabelLover81

Sure!
It's the "ocre nude" large rockstud clutch from FW 2011.  I got it on sale during the FW sale for $800 from the Valentino boutique.  Here's a shot from when I first opened it.






And here's a whole collection of them:







Here's the link to the Valentino style reference thread on the Rockstud:

http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/valentino-rockstud-710229-2.html


----------



## Ais

Love the bag, and the outfit, you look great!


----------



## clcoons

It's outstanding. And I love that you got it on sale. GET IT GIRL!


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> I love wrap dresses.
> 
> Dress:  Kiyonna
> Shoes:  ByShe
> Ring:  House of Amber
> Bracelet:  Monsoon
> Earrings:  Gift (?)
> Necklace:  Thrift Shop
> .



Looking great!


LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> 
> Donna Ricco dress


Love!!


----------



## Samia

Me really casual its from a few days ago, forgot to take pics today


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:


> Love the bag, and the outfit, you look great!


Thank you Ais! Beautiful comment from a beautiful woman



clcoons said:


> It's outstanding. And I love that you got it on sale. GET IT GIRL!


I'm alllllll about the sales girl!!  




Samia said:


> Looking great!
> 
> Love!!



Just trying to keep up with you Samia!


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> Me really casual its from a few days ago, forgot to take pics today



Chic Yet comfortable.  I love it!


----------



## LabelLover81

Tahari dress v shoes and bag


----------



## miyale30

Coffeebrown83 said:


> cute earrings!





Samia said:


> Cute! and love all the accessories!



Thank you Coffeebrown83 and Samia.


----------



## miyale30

Your bag is such a beautiful color!!



LabelLover81 said:


> Sure!
> It's the "ocre nude" large rockstud clutch from FW 2011.  I got it on sale during the FW sale for $800 from the Valentino boutique.  Here's a shot from when I first opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a whole collection of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the Valentino style reference thread on the Rockstud:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-style-reference/valentino-rockstud-710229-2.html


----------



## Eva1991

LabelLover81 said:


> Tahari dress v shoes and bag




Love this! Your Valentino collection is truly amazing! Love the new studded V purses!


----------



## Ais

Purse:  Guess
Shoes:  Vagabond
Jewelry:  DIY (self made)
Tanktop & Top:  Star
Jeans:  Zizzi

Just went to a museum today and walked around the city.


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Purse:  Guess
> Shoes:  Vagabond
> Jewelry:  DIY (self made)
> Tanktop & Top:  Star
> Jeans:  Zizzi
> 
> Just went to a museum today and walked around the city.


Looking good!

me today:
Dress-Mango
Cardi and Tights- H&M
Scarf- Echo
Bag- Louis Vuitton
Shoes- Steve Madden
Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier and Hermes

Please accuse the creasing


----------



## Ais

Samia said:


> Looking good!
> 
> me today:
> Dress-Mango
> Cardi and Tights- H&M
> Scarf- Echo
> Bag- Louis Vuitton
> Shoes- Steve Madden
> Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier and Hermes
> 
> Please accuse the creasing



Love the tights (leggings?) combination with the heels, and the bag...always the bags


----------



## clcoons

H&M high-low dress & necklace, Elizabeth & James Shoes, Jcrew Belt, Marc Jacobs Bag


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> View attachment 1728083
> View attachment 1728084
> 
> 
> H&M high-low dress & necklace, Elizabeth & James Shoes, Jcrew Belt, Marc Jacobs Bag



I wish I could pull off blue that well!


----------



## dianne

I haven't post here for ages and wow you all look fantastic!I had to go many pages back to see all the great outfits 
So here is me today with my new ASOS dress.I loved it when i first saw it but it was sold out imediately and i had to stalk to the ASOs site for about 2 months(!) and then finally a size 14 came up and it was very late at night,i was sleepy but i was so so SO happy with my purchase!
Thanks for letting me share...have a great morning/evening everyone )


----------



## clcoons

Dianne! That's so lovely!


----------



## dianne

clcoons said:


> Dianne! That's so lovely!



Thank you so much!


----------



## LabelLover81

Feeling patriotic today

Nine west dress
Valentino bag and shoes
Yurman jewels


----------



## Julide

Ais said:


> Purse:  Guess
> Shoes:  Vagabond
> Jewelry:  DIY (self made)
> Tanktop & Top:  Star
> Jeans:  Zizzi
> 
> Just went to a museum today and walked around the city.



Love your jewelry!! Great pop against the black and white!



Samia said:


> Looking good!
> 
> me today:
> Dress-Mango
> Cardi and Tights- H&M
> Scarf- Echo
> Bag- Louis Vuitton
> Shoes- Steve Madden
> Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier and Hermes
> 
> Please accuse the creasing



Nice combo!! Perfect for spring!



clcoons said:


> View attachment 1728083
> View attachment 1728084
> 
> 
> H&M high-low dress & necklace, Elizabeth & James Shoes, Jcrew Belt, Marc Jacobs Bag



Love the blue dress!



dianne said:


> I haven't post here for ages and wow you all look fantastic!I had to go many pages back to see all the great outfits
> So here is me today with my new ASOS dress.I loved it when i first saw it but it was sold out imediately and i had to stalk to the ASOs site for about 2 months(!) and then finally a size 14 came up and it was very late at night,i was sleepy but i was so so SO happy with my purchase!
> Thanks for letting me share...have a great morning/evening everyone )



Love the dress and your tatoo is very cool!!



LabelLover81 said:


> Feeling patriotic today
> 
> Nine west dress
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Yurman jewels



Label you look fantastic!! The dress looks amazing on you!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:


> Purse:  Guess
> Shoes:  Vagabond
> Jewelry:  DIY (self made)
> Tanktop & Top:  Star
> Jeans:  Zizzi
> 
> Just went to a museum today and walked around the city.



Sexy and sensational!  As usual!



Samia said:


> Looking good!
> 
> me today:
> Dress-Mango
> Cardi and Tights- H&M
> Scarf- Echo
> Bag- Louis Vuitton
> Shoes- Steve Madden
> Accessories- Micheal Kors, Cartier and Hermes
> 
> Please accuse the creasing



Cartier and Hermes?!   



clcoons said:


> View attachment 1728083
> View attachment 1728084
> 
> 
> H&M high-low dress & necklace, Elizabeth & James Shoes, Jcrew Belt, Marc Jacobs Bag



Everyone is right, this shade of blue is fantastic!



dianne said:


> I haven't post here for ages and wow you all look fantastic!I had to go many pages back to see all the great outfits
> So here is me today with my new ASOS dress.I loved it when i first saw it but it was sold out imediately and i had to stalk to the ASOs site for about 2 months(!) and then finally a size 14 came up and it was very late at night,i was sleepy but i was so so SO happy with my purchase!
> Thanks for letting me share...have a great morning/evening everyone )



You look awesome!


----------



## LabelLover81

Julide said:


> Love your jewelry!! Great pop against the black and white!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combo!! Perfect for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blue dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress and your tatoo is very cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> Label you look fantastic!! The dress looks amazing on you!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Love the tights (leggings?) combination with the heels, and the bag...always the bags


Thank you! I love my bags!!



Julide said:


> Nice combo!! Perfect for spring!


Thank you, you are very kind 



LabelLover81 said:


> Cartier and Hermes?!


 Nothing much just some rings and a bracelet. I am very happy and content with my bag collection now and concentrating on jewelry and accessories.


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> H&M high-low dress & necklace, Elizabeth & James Shoes, Jcrew Belt, Marc Jacobs Bag


That color looks amazing on you.


dianne said:


> I haven't post here for ages and wow you all look fantastic!I had to go many pages back to see all the great outfits
> So here is me today with my new ASOS dress.I loved it when i first saw it but it was sold out imediately and i had to stalk to the ASOs site for about 2 months(!) and then finally a size 14 came up and it was very late at night,i was sleepy but i was so so SO happy with my purchase!
> Thanks for letting me share...have a great morning/evening everyone )


Love the dress on you!


LabelLover81 said:


> Feeling patriotic today
> 
> Nine west dress
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Yurman jewels


Cute!! One day I am coming to your closet to steal all your Valentino


----------



## dianne

Thank you for your comments girls you all are so stylish! 
Here is what i wore today;that's like a uniform to me;i live in those jeans and the striped blouse...well i wear it about 2-3 times a week.Sometimes i don't even iron it i just grab it out of the rope and wear it!lol 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## starryeyes331

Anyone ever ordered from Dorothy Perkins? They have some killer colored denim (mint, neon pink), but I'm not sure what their sizing is like. I'm 6' tall and a size 16 in gap denim.

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## la_Monita

Ais said:


> Purse:  Guess
> Shoes:  Vagabond
> Jewelry:  DIY (self made)
> Tanktop & Top:  Star
> Jeans:  Zizzi
> 
> Just went to a museum today and walked around the city.



This is stunning! really fits your figure!


----------



## Samia

starryeyes331 said:


> Anyone ever ordered from Dorothy Perkins? They have some killer colored denim (mint, neon pink), but I'm not sure what their sizing is like. I'm 6' tall and a size 16 in gap denim.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rachel


I have several pieces from Dorothy Perkins, the sizes are hit and miss, some of them run small and some to big.


----------



## Samia

dianne said:


> Thank you for your comments girls you all are so stylish!
> Here is what i wore today;that's like a uniform to me;i live in those jeans and the striped blouse...well i wear it about 2-3 times a week.Sometimes i don't even iron it i just grab it out of the rope and wear it!lol
> Have a great day everyone



Cute!! I love striped tops too!


----------



## LabelLover81

dianne said:


> Thank you for your comments girls you all are so stylish!
> Here is what i wore today;that's like a uniform to me;i live in those jeans and the striped blouse...well i wear it about 2-3 times a week.Sometimes i don't even iron it i just grab it out of the rope and wear it!lol
> Have a great day everyone



Awesome look!


----------



## Ais

la_Monita said:


> This is stunning! really fits your figure!



Thank you


----------



## jixiang

starryeyes331 said:


> Anyone ever ordered from Dorothy Perkins? They have some killer colored denim (mint, neon pink), but I'm not sure what their sizing is like. I'm 6' tall and a size 16 in gap denim.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rachel



I have, but never any pants, so can't answer to that.  Their dresses I think fit pretty well, but on the slightly larger side (I wear a 16-18 in the US and got a few size 16 dresses and they fit me very well).  Length wise, I think some of them ended up shorter on me than expected.  I do find the measurements on their website seem fairly accurate.  Oh, I got a couple of belts, and they were *huge*.  I couldn't even use them without first figuring out how to punch a few holes.  

And a warning about returns if you live in the US - you'll have to pay return shipping.  UPS quoted me $125 to ship to the UK for a return of a $30 dress.  I decided to figure out something else with it


----------



## Samia

Today's outfit:
Dress- Peacock
Cardi- Mango
Shoes- Zara
Bag- LV
Accessories: Tag Heuer, Cartier, Hermes, Dior


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> Dress- Peacock
> Cardi- Mango
> Shoes- Zara
> Bag- LV
> Accessories: Tag Heuer, Cartier, Hermes, Dior



So cute!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino bag and shoes
Jessica Simpson dress


----------



## Midge S

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Jessica Simpson dress


Adorable!  So summery, love it!


----------



## Aurify

starryeyes331 said:


> Anyone ever ordered from Dorothy Perkins? They have some killer colored denim (mint, neon pink), but I'm not sure what their sizing is like. I'm 6' tall and a size 16 in gap denim.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rachel


 
I find that they have slightly generous sizing, and run pretty short.


----------



## LabelLover81

Midge S said:


> Adorable!  So summery, love it!



Thank you!!


----------



## nooch

Everyone looks so lovely!  

The 25% asos code is calling my name.  I can wear almost whatever I want to work and so I don't have a real distinction between my work clothes and my not-work clothes. I want ALL the things!


----------



## eff

nooch said:


> Everyone looks so lovely!
> 
> The 25% asos code is calling my name.  I can wear almost whatever I want to work and so I don't have a real distinction between my work clothes and my not-work clothes. I want ALL the things!



Ever since I got the email I've been trying to convince myself that I don't _need_ a $100 floral blazer. Failing so far, I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Ais

I wish I'd taken a picture of my outfit Saturday, I'll have to slide into it just so I can take a picture.  In the meantime, this is what I wore to Tivoli Sunday   very casual, *tons* of walking, so glad I wore my flats.

Wrap Blouse:  Kiyonna, Tank top and Jeans:  H&M, Shoes: Really old with nothing to ID them so who knows?, Purse:  Aldo, Bracelet:  Punt Roma, Earrings:  Glitter


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Jessica Simpson dress



Love it!


----------



## nooch

eff said:


> Ever since I got the email I've been trying to convince myself that I don't _need_ a $100 floral blazer. Failing so far, I don't know what's wrong with me.



You don't need it like I didn't need the peach dress?!?


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Hi ladies,

I had an evening wedding to attend... Dress by Torrid, shoes by Jessica Simpson. 

You all look super cute in your posts!!


----------



## Julide

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had an evening wedding to attend... Dress by Torrid, shoes by Jessica Simpson.
> 
> You all look super cute in your posts!!



The dress and the shoes are fab!! I love that your phone case matches too!!!!Was that planned?


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Julide said:
			
		

> The dress and the shoes are fab!! I love that your phone case matches too!!!!Was that planned?



Ha! Thanks. I didn't even realize that. It wasn't planned. That's a Kate Spade iPhone case (quality is terrible, but it's cute).


----------



## Prada_Princess

Bag-a-holic23 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had an evening wedding to attend... Dress by Torrid, shoes by Jessica Simpson.
> 
> You all look super cute in your posts!!



Nice outfit, the dress especially.


----------



## Ais

Cap:  Kangol, Earrings:  Monsoon, Blouse: Zizzi, Skirt:  Combination DIY/H&M (used to be a dress), Ring:  Glitter, Heels:  Ecco

Today was kind of a self-challenge to make an outfit work using a blouse that simply didn't want to cooperate.  Didn't come out too shabby.


----------



## Ais

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had an evening wedding to attend... Dress by Torrid, shoes by Jessica Simpson.
> 
> You all look super cute in your posts!!



I like the dress but I'm drooling over the shoes!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:


> I like the dress but I'm drooling over the shoes!



LOL! Thanks! I actually found them at DSW. I love the style of Jessica Simpson's shoes.


----------



## LabelLover81

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had an evening wedding to attend... Dress by Torrid, shoes by Jessica Simpson.
> 
> You all look super cute in your posts!!



So cute!  You look fabulous!!



Ais said:


> I wish I'd taken a picture of my outfit Saturday, I'll have to slide into it just so I can take a picture.  In the meantime, this is what I wore to Tivoli Sunday   very casual, *tons* of walking, so glad I wore my flats.
> 
> Wrap Blouse:  Kiyonna, Tank top and Jeans:  H&M, Shoes: Really old with nothing to ID them so who knows?, Purse:  Aldo, Bracelet:  Punt Roma, Earrings:  Glitter





Ais said:


> Cap:  Kangol, Earrings:  Monsoon, Blouse: Zizzi, Skirt:  Combination DIY/H&M (used to be a dress), Ring:  Glitter, Heels:  Ecco
> 
> Today was kind of a self-challenge to make an outfit work using a blouse that simply didn't want to cooperate.  Didn't come out too shabby.



Goodness you look so wonderful in all of your pics!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Hi ladies, 

Everyone looks so nice in all of their pics . . . 

I'm wondering what your FAVORITE go to stores are. I have friends who shop at Torrid and look so cute. Me, I only find a good fit there every so often. Most of my slacks and WTW clothes come from Lane Bryant and Nordstrom (Fav jeans from there are JAG <- LOVE the fit). I often find cute stuff in Macy's Junior Plus department (online too). Lastly, I'll find cute stuff at Old Navy (especially dresses), but their clothes IMO are cheaply made.


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> So cute!  You look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness you look so wonderful in all of your pics!




Thanks!    Thinking with the last outfit I should have worn a pair of golden tan shoes to match the blouse, but next time maybe.


----------



## Ais

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Everyone looks so nice in all of their pics . . .
> 
> I'm wondering what your FAVORITE go to stores are. I have friends who shop at Torrid and look so cute. Me, I only find a good fit there every so often. Most of my slacks and WTW clothes come from Lane Bryant and Nordstrom (Fav jeans from there are JAG <- LOVE the fit). I often find cute stuff in Macy's Junior Plus department (online too). Lastly, I'll find cute stuff at Old Navy (especially dresses), but their clothes IMO are cheaply made.



I don't know how much this will help, as I'm in Denmark, but here are my places to shop for clothes:

*H&M - local store, it's usually my first stop - they have a plus size section and some of their "straight" sizes work as well.  I've been shopping there for 6+ years.
*Zizzi - local store again, much more expensive than H&M, but a wider selection of clothes where I don't have to paw through 30 items to find the single size that fits.
* Claires - great place if I need a suit or a dressy shirt, they carry up to a size 16 but they cut _very_ generously (normally I'm an 18/20, I can fit their 16s comfortably).  
*Kiyonna/Igigi - Both pricey, the clothes aren't always quality, I've sent a few things back.  Sometimes in pictures something looks like a shine on the material and when you get it, it's T-shirt material and very casual.  I shop at *LaDiva.dk - I imagine those stateside have stores they can visit in person and each site has it's own .com as well (Kiyonna.com and Igigi.com).  
*Magasin - this is again a local "mall" of sorts, they carry loads different brands that are hit or miss, like "star" by julien macdonald and I found some Karen Kane ages ago.
*Lane Bryant/Fashion Bug and Torrid - their international shipping is pricey and a real pain, I tend to not shop in any of these stores unless I'm visiting the U.S.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:
			
		

> I don't know how much this will help, as I'm in Denmark, but here are my places to shop for clothes:
> 
> *H&M - local store, it's usually my first stop - they have a plus size section and some of their "straight" sizes work as well.  I've been shopping there for 6+ years.
> *Zizzi - local store again, much more expensive than H&M, but a wider selection of clothes where I don't have to paw through 30 items to find the single size that fits.
> * Claires - great place if I need a suit or a dressy shirt, they carry up to a size 16 but they cut very generously (normally I'm an 18/20, I can fit their 16s comfortably).
> *Kiyonna/Igigi - Both pricey, the clothes aren't always quality, I've sent a few things back.  Sometimes in pictures something looks like a shine on the material and when you get it, it's T-shirt material and very casual.  I shop at *LaDiva.dk - I imagine those stateside have stores they can visit in person and each site has it's own .com as well (Kiyonna.com and Igigi.com).
> *Magasin - this is again a local "mall" of sorts, they carry loads different brands that are hit or miss, like "star" by julien macdonald and I found some Karen Kane ages ago.
> *Lane Bryant/Fashion Bug and Torrid - their international shipping is pricey and a real pain, I tend to not shop in any of these stores unless I'm visiting the U.S.



Thanks for the info. Denmark - ooh! Nice!

I keep hearing about H&M and I believe someone told me they were coming to Houston. So, I will check them out. 

Did you get an email saying that Kiyonna was closing? I got an email last week. Everything was, I believe, 30% off. I've always wanted a dress from there. So I may check them out. 

Also, I've always wanted to order from CityChic. Every tried their clothes?


----------



## Ais

Nah Kiyonna's not closing, it was a "goodbuy", not "goodbye" mail.  Play on words, which personally I think is just silly, but whatever floats the boat, and it's nice when things are on sale .  It was their anniversary or some such.

Never ordered from CityChic.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:


> Nah Kiyonna's not closing, it was a "goodbuy", not "goodbye" mail.  Play on words, which personally I think is just silly, but whatever floats the boat, and it's nice when things are on sale .  It was their anniversary or some such.
> 
> Never ordered from CityChic.



Okayyyy! That shows how much I pay attention to my emails. I could have sworn the title was something like, "We're closing our doors . . ." That was silly!


----------



## Gerry

st


----------



## Gerry

Asos is adorable and edgy!! And they are in Europe,too.  Lve Lane Bryant and Macy's is good ,too.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Girls!

My husband just sent me this ! 
He said, "She loves LV as much as you do" and laughed. 

Then I opened the email and saw this . . .





Taken from: http://kingjaffejoffer.tumblr.com/post/24162442151/barbietalkingtownhouse-louis-vuitton-ads


----------



## chowlover2

Bag-a-holic23 said:
			
		

> Girls!
> 
> My husband just sent me this !
> He said, "She loves LV as much as you do" and laughed.
> 
> Then I opened the email and saw this . . .
> 
> Taken from: http://kingjaffejoffer.tumblr.com/post/24162442151/barbietalkingtownhouse-louis-vuitton-ads



OMG! You are too cute!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! You are too cute!



Oh no. That is not me. That photo was taken from a website (listed under the photo) that my husband sent me.


----------



## chowlover2

Bag-a-holic23 said:
			
		

> Oh no. That is not me. That photo was taken from a website (listed under the photo) that my husband sent me.



It's a riot!


----------



## robotindisguise

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Also, I've always wanted to order from CityChic. Every tried their clothes?


 
I don't know what their US shipping is like, but they're good here. It's pretty much the only "fashionable" plus sized store in Australia. So they overcharge us because they rule the market, and the US site gets it all for cheap. 

They can be hit and miss with quality and sizing i find. Jeans don't last long, and I find that you can be multiple sizes depending on cut.  I only ever buy in sales now.


----------



## Ais

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Okayyyy! That shows how much I pay attention to my emails. I could have sworn the title was something like, "We're closing our doors . . ." That was silly!



I agree, people were _not_ happy on their facebook page.


----------



## Ais

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Girls!
> 
> My husband just sent me this !
> He said, "She loves LV as much as you do" and laughed.
> 
> Then I opened the email and saw this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: http://kingjaffejoffer.tumblr.com/post/24162442151/barbietalkingtownhouse-louis-vuitton-ads



She's certainly got the figure to wear it, I don't want to know how much everything in that picture cost.  I think I'd faint with all the zeroes floating around my head


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Girls!
> 
> My husband just sent me this !
> He said, "She loves LV as much as you do" and laughed.
> 
> Then I opened the email and saw this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: http://kingjaffejoffer.tumblr.com/post/24162442151/barbietalkingtownhouse-louis-vuitton-ads


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had an evening wedding to attend... Dress by Torrid, shoes by Jessica Simpson.
> 
> You all look super cute in your posts!!





Ais said:


> Cap:  Kangol, Earrings:  Monsoon, Blouse: Zizzi, Skirt:  Combination DIY/H&M (used to be a dress), Ring:  Glitter, Heels:  Ecco
> 
> Today was kind of a self-challenge to make an outfit work using a blouse that simply didn't want to cooperate.  Didn't come out too shabby.



Looking great girls!


----------



## Loveofhandbags

Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.

I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!


----------



## kenannie

Loveofhandbags said:


> Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.
> 
> I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!



why can't you lose weight the proper way?


----------



## jaijai1012

Loveofhandbags said:
			
		

> Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.
> 
> I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!



Good luck and blessings to you darling! But I thought weight loss surgery is only for the really obese people, like the 400lb people...


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Girls!
> 
> My husband just sent me this !
> He said, "She loves LV as much as you do" and laughed.
> 
> Then I opened the email and saw this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: http://kingjaffejoffer.tumblr.com/post/24162442151/barbietalkingtownhouse-louis-vuitton-ads



Gaha! That is aweeesome!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Jessica Simpson dress



Ash, were did you get this dress????? I must have it now

Sherrie


----------



## LabelLover81

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ash, were did you get this dress????? I must have it now
> 
> Sherrie



L&T!  They have the best plus dresses!

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/wo...e_Shoulder_Printed_Dress-lordandtaylor/220735


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

LabelLover81 said:


> L&T!  They have the best plus dresses!
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/wo...e_Shoulder_Printed_Dress-lordandtaylor/220735



Thanks, doll. Off to look.


----------



## Loveofhandbags

kenannie said:


> why can't you lose weight the proper way?



I guess I don't know what the 'proper' way is, or why having a weight loss surgery isn't 'proper'.  I'm having a weight loss surgery because that's what I want to do.  It is not easy by any means.


It's not just for people that are 400 pounds, it's for anyone over a certain BMI (30) if they choose.


----------



## jaijai1012

Loveofhandbags said:
			
		

> I guess I don't know what the 'proper' way is, or why having a weight loss surgery isn't 'proper'.  I'm having a weight loss surgery because that's what I want to do.  It is not easy by any means.
> 
> It's not just for people that are 400 pounds, it's for anyone over a certain BMI (30) if they choose.



OiC, well good luck sweetheart, but in my book you don't need it, you're amazing and beautiful the way you are now. I'm excited for you!


----------



## chowlover2

Loveofhandbags said:
			
		

> I guess I don't know what the 'proper' way is, or why having a weight loss surgery isn't 'proper'.  I'm having a weight loss surgery because that's what I want to do.  It is not easy by any means.
> 
> It's not just for people that are 400 pounds, it's for anyone over a certain BMI (30) if they choose.



Losing weight is the hardest thing in the world. With alcohol or drugs, you can go cold turkey, you don't need them to live. Food is a whole other ball game, you always have to eat, no avoiding it. I am considering a gastric sleeve, wait til you hit 40, your metabolism slows so much, I wish you the best of luck with your surgery.


----------



## poupee

Labellover81 and clcloons, you ladies have mastered the art of belting! Love it. I realize A LOT of plus size girls belt and always tend to do it in ways that's unflattering to them - with fitted shirts, wrong patterns, dress styles, top colors etc. I've gone through a couple of pages here and seen all of you tell them how "cute" the outfit is though...it's not. 

Are you guys not being honest with each other??!


----------



## LabelLover81

Loveofhandbags said:


> Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.
> 
> I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!



I think some people on here might be concerned because bariatric surgery has such a negative connotation in the public and by the media. I wish you the best of luck.  Though you are beautiful now, you do what makes you happy!


----------



## LabelLover81

poupee said:


> Labellover81 and clcloons, you ladies have mastered the art of belting! Love it. I realize A LOT of plus size girls belt and always tend to do it in ways that's unflattering to them - with fitted shirts, wrong patterns, dress styles, top colors etc. I've gone through a couple of pages here and seen all of you tell them how "cute" the outfit is though...it's not.
> 
> Are you guys not being honest with each other??!



Thanks!  I have a big belt collection .  I think the important thing is that we encourage each other. Even if there's an outfit that may not work for me, I admire everyone who posts in here. Everyone truly is beautiful!


----------



## Gerry

Kenannie and Poupee would be better off hanging out in another thread. They have no idea about plus size girls,style and lifestyle. If you don't have something nice to say, go say it someplace else!!!!!!!!:rain: <------- Don't do that on OUR parade.


----------



## mrs moulds

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Girls!
> 
> My husband just sent me this !
> He said, "She loves LV as much as you do" and laughed.
> 
> Then I opened the email and saw this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from: http://kingjaffejoffer.tumblr.com/post/24162442151/barbietalkingtownhouse-louis-vuitton-ads


----------



## natalie78

kenannie said:


> why can't you lose weight the proper way?


Rude and uncalled for.


----------



## V0N1B2

natalie78 said:


> Rude and uncalled for.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  It doesn't matter how a person chooses to lose weight or how much they should weigh before considering such method.

Having said that, all of you ladies look fabulous and the purpose of this thread is to give other girls ideas and inspiration with regards to fashion.  It is certainly not a thread for people to criticize.  I can only imagine that it's not easy for a lot of girls to take photos of themselves and post them on a public forum only to be told they can't wear belts.  We can't all be 6ft tall supermodels.


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^What she said^^^^^^.


----------



## Ais

To the folks saying the outfits/belts don't work, my suggestion is you post pictures of what _does_ work on a plus size body.  And I'm not talking about a size 12 "plus size model", either, I mean an average-looking non-professional person that wears a size 18+.  Until you do that, your criticism lacks substance and doesn't contribute at all to the thread.  

If someone feels great in what they are wearing, enough so to share it in this thread, why ruin it for them with comments about how bad they look or how they are wearing whatever they are wearing "wrong"?  You aren't doing them a favor, all you're doing is tearing them down.


----------



## chowlover2

V0N1B2 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.  It doesn't matter how a person chooses to lose weight or how much they should weigh before considering such method.
> 
> Having said that, all of you ladies look fabulous and the purpose of this thread is to give other girls ideas and inspiration with regards to fashion.  It is certainly not a thread for people to criticize.  I can only imagine that it's not easy for a lot of girls to take photos of themselves and post them on a public forum only to be told they can't wear belts.  We can't all be 6ft tall supermodels.



Amen!


----------



## Loveofhandbags

chowlover2 said:


> Losing weight is the hardest thing in the world. With alcohol or drugs, you can go cold turkey, you don't need them to live. Food is a whole other ball game, you always have to eat, no avoiding it. I am considering a gastric sleeve, wait til you hit 40, your metabolism slows so much, I wish you the best of luck with your surgery.



That's actually what I'm getting (the sleeve)!  My husband had it in December and he's down over 100 pounds already, though he was quite a bit heavier than me.  I have about 75 to lose which as you know is very difficult. I've struggled with my weight my entire life and I'm sick of it.  Not to mention I've been trying to get pregnant for 3 years and the hormone therapy totally screws with my body causing me to gain even MORE weight because I comfort eat.  I'm over it, this is going to make my life better and make me healthier in the long run for my future children. 

I agree with the other posters, there is no reason for negative comments in this thread!


----------



## LabelLover81

Let's show ladies!! 

Jessica Simpson dress (again!!)
Ann taylor cardigan
Valentino shoes and bag


----------



## Samia

kenannie said:


> why can't you lose weight the proper way?



Agree with others, totally rude!!
Its a personal choice, Period!


----------



## Samia

Loveofhandbags said:


> Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.
> 
> I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!



Good Luck with your surgery!


----------



## Samia

poupee said:


> Labellover81 and clcloons, you ladies have mastered the art of belting! Love it. I realize A LOT of plus size girls belt and always tend to do it in ways that's unflattering to them - with fitted shirts, wrong patterns, dress styles, top colors etc. I've gone through a couple of pages here and seen all of you tell them how "cute" the outfit is though...it's not.
> 
> Are you guys not being honest with each other??!


Maybe its not cute for you but we like it!



Gerry said:


> Kenannie and Poupee would be better off hanging out in another thread. They have no idea about plus size girls,style and lifestyle. If you don't have something nice to say, go say it someplace else!!!!!!!!:rain: <------- Don't do that on OUR parade.


^ Agreed!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Let's show ladies!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress (again!!)
> Ann taylor cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag



Ahhh... you are killing me with all the Valentino!!!Looking cute girl!


----------



## chowlover2

Loveofhandbags said:
			
		

> That's actually what I'm getting (the sleeve)!  My husband had it in December and he's down over 100 pounds already, though he was quite a bit heavier than me.  I have about 75 to lose which as you know is very difficult. I've struggled with my weight my entire life and I'm sick of it.  Not to mention I've been trying to get pregnant for 3 years and the hormone therapy totally screws with my body causing me to gain even MORE weight because I comfort eat.  I'm over it, this is going to make my life better and make me healthier in the long run for my future children.
> 
> I agree with the other posters, there is no reason for negative comments in this thread!



Can I PM you. I'd love to ask you some questions.


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Let's show ladies!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress (again!!)
> Ann taylor cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag



You look stunning, and those shoes are sublime!


----------



## Julide

Ais said:


> To the folks saying the outfits/belts don't work, my suggestion is you post pictures of what _does_ work on a plus size body.  And I'm not talking about a size 12 "plus size model", either, I mean an average-looking non-professional person that wears a size 18+.  Until you do that, your criticism lacks substance and doesn't contribute at all to the thread.
> 
> If someone feels great in what they are wearing, enough so to share it in this thread, why ruin it for them with comments about how bad they look or how they are wearing whatever they are wearing "wrong"?  You aren't doing them a favor, all you're doing is tearing them down.



I agree!! I like looking at all kinds of fashion on every body type. I like to see how people of all ages, body types and locations put together clothes. It gives me inspiration!!!I do enjoy this thread!!


----------



## Julide

LabelLover81 said:


> Let's show ladies!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress (again!!)
> Ann taylor cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag



As always!!I love your valentino collection!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:


> You look stunning, and those shoes are sublime!





Samia said:


> Ahhh... you are killing me with all the Valentino!!!Looking cute girl!



Thanks ladies!  I got the shoes and bag during the designer sales!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Julide said:


> As always!!I love your valentino collection!!!



Thanks!!!  I  Valentino!


----------



## Loveofhandbags

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Can I PM you. I'd love to ask you some questions.



Absolutely!




Thanks Samia for the good wishes!


----------



## Loveofhandbags

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Let's show ladies!!
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress (again!!)
> Ann taylor cardigan
> Valentino shoes and bag



So cute!


----------



## chowlover2

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!  I  Valentino!



Do you have a pic of all your Valentino goodies?


----------



## LabelLover81

chowlover2 said:


> Do you have a pic of all your Valentino goodies?



Yes!

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=288102


----------



## chowlover2

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=288102



OMG! I die! Absolute heaven!


----------



## chowlover2

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=288102



I love David Yurman too!


----------



## LabelLover81

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! I die! Absolute heaven!





chowlover2 said:


> I love David Yurman too!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kelechi

Loveofhandbags said:
			
		

> Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.
> 
> I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!



Cuteeeeeeee!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Kelechi

Rachel pally is a winner too. I get tons of compliments on all her clothes.  A tad pricey but great investment.  Www.rachelpally.com

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Kelechi

Ais said:
			
		

> Cap:  Kangol, Earrings:  Monsoon, Blouse: Zizzi, Skirt:  Combination DIY/H&M (used to be a dress), Ring:  Glitter, Heels:  Ecco
> 
> Today was kind of a self-challenge to make an outfit work using a blouse that simply didn't want to cooperate.  Didn't come out too shabby.



You look fabbbbbbb

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## chowlover2

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Thank you!!



How long have you been into Valentino?


----------



## nooch

Kelechi said:


> Rachel pally is a winner too. I get tons of compliments on all her clothes.  A tad pricey but great investment.  http://Www.rachelpally.com
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I stopped a woman wearing rachel pally on the street the other day (I am forever stopping plus size ladies on the street to compliment them).  She looked LOVELY!

Also, is there some rule that you can't mention being plus size on the internet without four hundred thousand trolls popping up?  Jesus.


----------



## Ais

nooch said:


> I stopped a woman wearing rachel pally on the street the other day (I am forever stopping plus size ladies on the street to compliment them).  She looked LOVELY!
> 
> Also, is there some rule that you can't mention being plus size on the internet without four hundred thousand trolls popping up?  Jesus.



I've mentioned it multiple times on various sites, so far I've really only gotten a couple of negative comments on the blog (that's what moderation is for) and a few other places.  7 total and I've been at it for over a month, that's not terrible.  Personally I think people are pretty much over it.  There are still going to be a few negative folks, but they're probably negative about everything else, too.


----------



## LabelLover81

chowlover2 said:


> How long have you been into Valentino?



A few years. I tried other designers, but none of them seemed to fit my personality the way Valentino does. Marc Jacobs is a distant second. For shoes, I'm a little more open: Prada, choo, blahnik, Burberry, but of course most of my shoes are Valentino!


----------



## LabelLover81

Burberry t shirt and cami
Not your daughters jeans
Valentino bag and flip flops


----------



## nova_girl

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Burberry t shirt and cami
> Not your daughters jeans
> Valentino bag and flip flops



Can I raid your closet please? You have great taste!


----------



## arnott

LabelLover81 said:


> Burberry t shirt and cami
> Not your daughters jeans
> Valentino bag and flip flops



Love the burberry shirt!  I've never seen it before.  *Off to look for it on the website*


----------



## LabelLover81

nova_girl said:


> Can I raid your closet please? You have great taste!



Thanks nova girl. We should go shopping sometime!!



arnott said:


> Love the burberry shirt!  I've never seen it before.  *Off to look for it on the website*



I got it at the outlet.


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Burberry t shirt and cami
> Not your daughters jeans
> Valentino bag and flip flops


Cute!


----------



## Samia

A rather boring outfit today but I remembered to take a pic today


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> A rather boring outfit today but I remembered to take a pic today



I don think its boring at all. I think it's actually incredibly flattering!


----------



## arnott

LabelLover81 said:


> I got it at the outlet.



OIC!  I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## arnott

Have any of you ladies ever bought from Lee Lee Valise's from the new show Big Brooklyn Style?  I looked on the website and the clothes seem reasonably priced.  I'm wondering about the quality.


----------



## nova_girl

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks nova girl. We should go shopping sometime!!



Yes! We absolutely should. Although I tend to wander around stores for hours sometimes and not buy a thing. Still interested? lol.


----------



## reneed

Can anyone help me out with a great pair of jeans?  I am 5'10" and most jeans are too short.  I am either a 16 or 18 depending on the cut.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ais

Not your daughter's jeans may have talls, I'm not certain.  I have the same issue and I'm only 5'9".  H&M had talls for a while in their plus section here, not sure if they still do (as I haven't needed to buy jeans for a while).


----------



## bethtx_2000

reneed said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me out with a great pair of jeans?  I am 5'10" and most jeans are too short.  I am either a 16 or 18 depending on the cut.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!



Svoboda's are my favorite but I also like some from the Gap and believe it or not, American Eagle flares.


----------



## chowlover2

Ais said:
			
		

> Not your daughter's jeans may have talls, I'm not certain.  I have the same issue and I'm only 5'9".  H&M had talls for a while in their plus section here, not sure if they still do (as I haven't needed to buy jeans for a while).



I'm 5'9, and love Not Your Daughter's Jeans as well, they run long. Lee makes good basic jeans that come in long lengths, but most of the time can only find the short and average lengths. The tall ones seem to fly out of the store.


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica Simpson dress 
V shoes and bag


----------



## chowlover2

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Jessica Simpson dress
> V shoes and bag



Too cute!


----------



## reneed

I found NYDJ's to bee too short.  I didn't know AE came that big, I'm going to check it out.  Do they carry them in the store or only on line?


----------



## Gerry

Lane Bryant,Lane Bryant,Lane Bryant Sometimes INC for women.


----------



## reneed

LB jeans are all short on me.  I love INC and I find a regular 16 sometimes fits better but I can't wear anything other than a flat with them.


----------



## beastofthefields

Ais said:


> To the folks saying the outfits/belts don't work, my suggestion is you post pictures of what _does_ work on a plus size body.  And I'm not talking about a size 12 "plus size model", either, I mean an average-looking non-professional person that wears a size 18+.  Until you do that, your criticism lacks substance and doesn't contribute at all to the thread.
> 
> If someone feels great in what they are wearing, enough so to share it in this thread, why ruin it for them with comments about how bad they look or how they are wearing whatever they are wearing "wrong"?  You aren't doing them a favor, all you're doing is tearing them down.



Here here!!!!!!!!


----------



## beastofthefields

----woops, I meant to put a thumbs up icon smiley not a laughing one...


----------



## beastofthefields

Ais said:


> Purse:  Guess
> Shoes:  Vagabond
> Jewelry:  DIY (self made)
> Tanktop & Top:  Star
> Jeans:  Zizzi
> 
> Just went to a museum today and walked around the city.



Wow, that's lovely.  I used to be a size 12  and then had a nasty 'man-experience' and within just under 2 years I've gradually seen my weight gain and gain, so depressing.  Anyway, I havn't bought any clothes in probably 2 years so was thinking I was praps a size 16 - I've found out Im all sorts.  A 16 in this, an 18 in that a 20 in something else and even a 22 in some things. Crazy!  Thing is, I am not one of those women who you sometimes (rarely) see out and about who are obviously a size 16+ yet so stunning it hurts.....I'm a troll   really sad!!!

You can be perfect figure one day and then look in the mirror and have gained 200lbs!!!  :cry:


----------



## beastofthefields

la_Monita said:


> I haven't posted here for nearly a year now, time for some new action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts h&m
> scarf Primark
> leather Jacket JBC
> boots cheap & brandless store



Wow, you're beautiful La Monita.....but you don't look plus size? 
xx


----------



## Kelechi

reneed said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me out with a great pair of jeans?  I am 5'10" and most jeans are too short.  I am either a 16 or 18 depending on the cut.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!



If 16 try kut from the kloth. Very forgiving.  I'm your size.


----------



## kcf68

LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Simpson dress
> V shoes and bag



Very cute outfit


----------



## LabelLover81

chowlover2 said:


> Too cute!





kcf68 said:


> Very cute outfit



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## LabelLover81

beastofthefields said:


> ----woops, I meant to put a thumbs up icon smiley not a laughing one...



Lol!!!


----------



## reneed

Kelechi said:


> If 16 try kut from the kloth. Very forgiving. I'm your size.


 
I see they have them at Nordstrom which is close.  I'm going to check them out - thanks!


----------



## Kelechi

reneed said:
			
		

> I see they have them at Nordstrom which is close.  I'm going to check them out - thanks!



And dilliards too. Let me know how it works.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bnjj

So many great summer outfits here ladies!

I really like to wear skirts and dresses but my calves are like tree trunks and I am very self conscious about them.

Has anyone watched Stacy London's new show about dressing plus-size gals?  I think I'm going to set my PVR as I'm not sure when it is on but I would like to check it out.


----------



## Ais

beastofthefields said:


> Wow, that's lovely.  I used to be a size 12  and then had a nasty 'man-experience' and within just under 2 years I've gradually seen my weight gain and gain, so depressing.  Anyway, I havn't bought any clothes in probably 2 years so was thinking I was praps a size 16 - I've found out Im all sorts.  A 16 in this, an 18 in that a 20 in something else and even a 22 in some things. Crazy!  Thing is, I am not one of those women who you sometimes (rarely) see out and about who are obviously a size 16+ yet so stunning it hurts.....I'm a troll   really sad!!!
> 
> You can be perfect figure one day and then look in the mirror and have gained 200lbs!!!  :cry:



I posted this on my blog on Wednesday, think it applies to you hon!

_Personal style has nothing to do with your size. Its all about knowing your body and knowing what works for it. You dont have to wait to go down a couple of sizes to wear outfits that help you look and feel good. Whether youre happy with your body as it is or trying to lose weight, you owe it to yourself to look and feel your best, right now._

For the record, right now I do weigh over 200lbs.

and 

_Its a sizing jungle out there. As I mentioned before, every brand fits differently. If the tag claims that the item youre eyeballing is too small or too large, but there is doubt, or hope, in your mind, try it on! My closet has everything from a size 14 to a 20, 0x, 1x, mediums, larges, XLsand it all fits._

I don't trust labels anymore, they are just a number, I try everything on.

You aren't a troll, trolls live under bridges and eat small children.  You're a woman who went through something difficult and you comforted yourself with food.  What you need is a day at a spa, followed by a full makeover, and some serious self-love talk.


----------



## Ais

bnjj said:


> So many great summer outfits here ladies!
> 
> I really like to wear skirts and dresses but my calves are like tree trunks and I am very self conscious about them.
> 
> Has anyone watched Stacy London's new show about dressing plus-size gals?  I think I'm going to set my PVR as I'm not sure when it is on but I would like to check it out.



What is the show called?


----------



## Ais

Wore this Friday to a concert in Tivoli.

Blouse: Punt Roma (100% cotton, too, which I love) -- Tank top, jeans and hairclip:  H&M -- Shoes:  Not certain -- Purse:  Aldo --  Belt:  Glitter
Bracelet/Earrings:  Combo "do it yourself" and a thrift store -- Ring:  Made it myself

Edited:  because I forgot to add the picture, hehe.

Damn I need to get my nails done in a bad way, miss having long ones rather than these short, abused ones.


----------



## shoes4me

Ais said:


> Wore this Friday to a concert in Tivoli.
> 
> Blouse: Punt Roma (100% cotton, too, which I love) -- Tank top, jeans and hairclip:  H&M -- Shoes:  Not certain -- Purse:  Aldo --  Belt:  Glitter
> Bracelet/Earrings:  Combo "do it yourself" and a thrift store -- Ring:  Made it myself
> 
> Edited:  because I forgot to add the picture, hehe.
> 
> Damn I need to get my nails done in a bad way, miss having long ones rather than these short, abused ones.



I like your short natural nails and everything else! and I also like what you postet above - would you share a link to your blog?


----------



## Ais

shoes4me said:


> I like your short natural nails and everything else! and I also like what you postet above - would you share a link to your blog?



I can't post it here (you need to have been on the site for 3 months and have 500 posts).  Can someone tell me if I'm allowed to PM it?


----------



## Kelechi

Ideeli red sale today!!!  Plus sizes including Rachel Pally!


----------



## Ais

Thank you, drooling as we speak!  

Sigh, another place that doesn't ship to the EU.  I had four items in my shopping basket, too, including a purse.  That just sucks.


----------



## Kelechi

Ais said:
			
		

> Thank you, drooling as we speak!
> 
> Sigh, another place that doesn't ship to the EU.  I had four items in my shopping basket, too, including a purse.  That just sucks.



I'm sorry!!!!! Frown.


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:
			
		

> I can't post it here (you need to have been on the site for 3 months and have 500 posts).  Can someone tell me if I'm allowed to PM it?



Yes u can!!


----------



## Ais

Kelechi said:


> I'm sorry!!!!! Frown.



Ah well, I can shop locally just as easy and H&M is having a massive sale here.  It's not quite the same, but 50% off on jeans is still really nice.


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Yes u can!!




Thanks, done!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Simpson dress
> V shoes and bag


Lovely outfit for summer!



Ais said:


> Wore this Friday to a concert in Tivoli.
> 
> Blouse: Punt Roma (100% cotton, too, which I love) -- Tank top, jeans and hairclip:  H&M -- Shoes:  Not certain -- Purse:  Aldo --  Belt:  Glitter
> Bracelet/Earrings:  Combo "do it yourself" and a thrift store -- Ring:  Made it myself
> 
> Edited:  because I forgot to add the picture, hehe.
> 
> Damn I need to get my nails done in a bad way, miss having long ones rather than these short, abused ones.


Love jeans and a white shirt and love your styling!


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> Lovely outfit for summer!
> 
> 
> Love jeans and a white shirt and love your styling!



Thanks Samia!  I absolutely adore Jessica Simpson dresses!  I probably funded her baby's college tuition


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:
			
		

> Wore this Friday to a concert in Tivoli.
> 
> Blouse: Punt Roma (100% cotton, too, which I love) -- Tank top, jeans and hairclip:  H&M -- Shoes:  Not certain -- Purse:  Aldo --  Belt:  Glitter
> Bracelet/Earrings:  Combo "do it yourself" and a thrift store -- Ring:  Made it myself
> 
> Edited:  because I forgot to add the picture, hehe.
> 
> Damn I need to get my nails done in a bad way, miss having long ones rather than these short, abused ones.



Adorable!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Out shopping at my favorite store today... 
Easy, breezy day. 
Dress: Torrid
Shoes: Target
Accessories: Nordstrom
Bag: LV NF GM


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Forgot the pic!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Thanks Samia!  I absolutely adore Jessica Simpson dresses!  I probably funded her baby's college tuition


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Forgot the pic!


Cute dress!


----------



## Captivating

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Forgot the pic!


You look great, love the whole outfit.


----------



## LabelLover81

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Forgot the pic!



I really love that dress!


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> I really love that dress!



Same, sent me running to the Torrid website, haven't thought about them in ages


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:


> Same, sent me running to the Torrid website, haven't thought about them in ages



Lol! Thanks! That dress is from last summer's collection.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

It's the summer ... I have too much free time. Lol! 

Today... Day out with the hubby

Dress: INC Chevron from Macy's
Sunglasses: Gucci
Bag: LV NF GM


----------



## Ais

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> It's the summer ... I have too much free time. Lol!
> 
> Today... Day out with the hubby
> 
> Dress: INC Chevron from Macy's
> Sunglasses: Gucci
> Bag: LV NF GM



Another two thumbs up on the outfit, love it!


----------



## nadineluv

Loveofhandbags said:


> Me tonight for shopping date night. Anthropologie pullover, skirt from old navy, balenciaga glycine city bag.
> 
> I'm going to post in this thread while I can, I'm having weight loss surgery in 30 days!



I love your bag! Could you please post more pics of your bag! I'm trying to decide between regular hw vs rosegold. 

Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

Old navy dress
Nordstrom sweater
Valentino bag and shoes


----------



## LabelLover81

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> It's the summer ... I have too much free time. Lol!
> 
> Today... Day out with the hubby
> 
> Dress: INC Chevron from Macy's
> Sunglasses: Gucci
> Bag: LV NF GM



Love your dress!  I wish I could wear maxis but they just don't look good on me. You pull them off effortlessly


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

LabelLover81 said:


> Old navy dress
> Nordstrom sweater
> Valentino bag and shoes



Love this look! I would have never thought to put that sweater with the dress. It is so cute! And the bag... well, honey ... its FABULOUS!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

LabelLover81 said:


> Love your dress!  I wish I could wear maxis but they just don't look good on me. You pull them off effortlessly



Thanks! I'm TRYING to embrace sleeveless dresses this summer. It's hard. Lol! I hate my arms.


----------



## Julide

LabelLover81 said:


> Old navy dress
> Nordstrom sweater
> Valentino bag and shoes



You look amazing in those shoes!!!! I think these maybe my fav on you to date!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Old navy dress
> Nordstrom sweater
> Valentino bag and shoes



You are rocking that look! Love it!


----------



## LabelLover81

Julide said:


> You look amazing in those shoes!!!! I think these maybe my fav on you to date!!!





chowlover2 said:


> You are rocking that look! Love it!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Ais

The latest I put up on the blog, really should start posting pics here of what I don't blog for feedback .

Sunglasses and Scarf:  Monsoon, Earrings:  Glitter, Cuff: Aldo

Cardigan:  Star, Blouse:  Pas,  Leggings:  Zizzi, Stockings:  Wolford, Shoes:  Vagabond


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Thank you ladies!!



Going to +1 on what they said, those shoes are fantastic and you look amazing


----------



## lulu85

I'm going on a day trip with my friend to visit another friend in  philly. We are going by the bus and meeting our friend there. We plan on  hanging out for a few hours and come back home. I bought this red shirt  at tjmaxx (as seen in the links below). However, I have no clue on how  to style it. It's going to be hot here on Saturday so I want to keep it  simple, but not too plain. I plan on putting my hair down since it only  comes a little above my shoulders, and I wear glasses. I am only 5'2 and  on the heavier side. What kind of jewelry do I wear with this, pants,  shoes, and bag? I don't usually wear heels, and prefer flats. what are  some ways i can look slimmer while looking fashionable?

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/chariot22/IMG_6124.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/chariot22/IMG_6122.jpg

http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/chariot22/IMG_6121.jpg


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

lulu85 said:


> I'm going on a day trip with my friend to visit another friend in  philly. We are going by the bus and meeting our friend there. We plan on  hanging out for a few hours and come back home. I bought this red shirt  at tjmaxx (as seen in the links below). However, I have no clue on how  to style it. It's going to be hot here on Saturday so I want to keep it  simple, but not too plain. I plan on putting my hair down since it only  comes a little above my shoulders, and I wear glasses. I am only 5'2 and  on the heavier side. What kind of jewelry do I wear with this, pants,  shoes, and bag? I don't usually wear heels, and prefer flats. what are  some ways i can look slimmer while looking fashionable?
> 
> http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/chariot22/IMG_6124.jpg
> 
> http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/chariot22/IMG_6122.jpg
> 
> http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj535/chariot22/IMG_6121.jpg



I am in no way a fashionista, but I think it would be easier to help if you put the shirt on to show us.

Personally, I would wear it with skinny jeans. But if it will be too warm for that, how about a flowy skirt? They are hard to describe. I have one from Old Navy. It's breezy. LOL! 

It looks like the shirt ties in the front? Perhaps a longer tank underneath (leaving the shirty kind of loose), skirt, peeptoe flats, & cute bohemian accessories? 

For a day trip, I would bring a tote. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ais

Really depends on your personal style, your body type, and your best feature (namely, what you want to highlight with your outfit).

I like the bohemian idea, but if you want an alternative maybe a skinny-leg black jean (shorts, if it's too hot) or a black pencil skirt, peep toes, and some chunky jewelry?


----------



## MissIndependent

A few diffrent outfits from me, havent been in  here in ages


----------



## MissIndependent

And a few more


----------



## cjy

MissIndependent said:


> A few diffrent outfits from me, havent been in here in ages


 Very chic!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

MissIndependent said:


> And a few more



Adorable! I love that dress and the outfit with the bow flats!


----------



## Flip88

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> And a few more



Loving the second outfit especially.


----------



## Ais

MissIndependent said:


> A few diffrent outfits from me, havent been in  here in ages



Where is the grey dress from?


----------



## MissIndependent

Thanks Girls 

The grey dress is from Carmakoma! Got it on sale for £7,5


----------



## Ais

Cuff:  H&M
Bracelet & Necklace:  Monsoon
Earrings (Bits from the necklace, made into earrings by me)
Ring:  Glitter
Dress:  Igigi
Shoes:  Ecco Wedges 

I have to say I am really happy with this dress, it's comfy, the fabric is soft, flowing movement, and it's fully lined.  Granted, there aren't a whole lot of places to wear it here in Denmark, but I'm headed to Thailand sometime after Christmas (we haven't booked our tickets yet, still debating between two hotels in different areas) and it will get ample use there


----------



## dianne

MissIndependent said:


> A few diffrent outfits from me, havent been in  here in ages


&#921; love everything especially the gray dress!


----------



## dianne

Ais said:


> Cuff:  H&M
> Bracelet & Necklace:  Monsoon
> Earrings (Bits from the necklace, made into earrings by me)
> Ring:  Glitter
> Dress:  Igigi
> Shoes:  Ecco Wedges
> 
> I have to say I am really happy with this dress, it's comfy, the fabric is soft, flowing movement, and it's fully lined.  Granted, there aren't a whole lot of places to wear it here in Denmark, but I'm headed to Thailand sometime after Christmas (we haven't booked our tickets yet, still debating between two hotels in different areas) and it will get ample use there


Ais can you pm me the link to your blog?I like your style and i would love to see more


----------



## Ais

For sure


----------



## bry_dee

Ais said:


> Cuff:  H&M
> Bracelet & Necklace:  Monsoon
> Earrings (Bits from the necklace, made into earrings by me)
> Ring:  Glitter
> Dress:  Igigi
> Shoes:  Ecco Wedges
> 
> I have to say I am really happy with this dress, it's comfy, the fabric is soft, flowing movement, and it's fully lined.  Granted, there aren't a whole lot of places to wear it here in Denmark, but I'm headed to Thailand sometime after Christmas (we haven't booked our tickets yet, still debating between two hotels in different areas) and it will get ample use there



I love this print! Looking extremely fab! Werq!


----------



## Ais

Thank you so much!  This was a tough dress to get my hands on, all kinds of issues with placing the order on the site, then when I was told to re-order it, it was sold out, so I had to order from another site.  Real PITA, but I really like it!


----------



## Gerry

Ladies, who makes a great Balenciaga type leather jacket in size 16,xl,1x,14W,16W size range? Hard to find. Hopefully can get the style in my size for a bit less in price.


----------



## Ais

Watch:  Calvin Klein
All other jewelry:  Made by me (diy)
Sunglasses:  Monsoon
Sheer Top:  H&M
Tank Top:  ? (no tag)
Pencil Skirt:  Asos Curve
Shoes:  Nine West
Purse:  Nine West


----------



## Julide

*AIS* Your last two looksWow!! You must be stopping traffic!!


----------



## Ais

Julide said:


> *AIS* Your last two looksWow!! You must be stopping traffic!!



Haha, not quite stopping traffic, but I feel pretty confident in the outfits   Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Samia

MissIndependent said:


> Thanks Girls
> 
> The grey dress is from Carmakoma! Got it on sale for £7,5


I love all the outfits and so great to see you back here! I am huge fan of your style


Ais said:


> Watch:  Calvin Klein
> All other jewelry:  Made by me (diy)
> Sunglasses:  Monsoon
> Sheer Top:  H&M
> Tank Top:  ? (no tag)
> Pencil Skirt:  Asos Curve
> Shoes:  Nine West
> Purse:  Nine West


Looking HOT!!


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> It's the summer ... I have too much free time. Lol!
> 
> Today... Day out with the hubby
> 
> Dress: INC Chevron from Macy's
> Sunglasses: Gucci
> Bag: LV NF GM


You look so cute in a Maxi 



LabelLover81 said:


> Old navy dress
> Nordstrom sweater
> Valentino bag and shoes


Love, and all the Valentino 
Btw I found the rockstud heels


----------



## Ais

Samia said:


> Looking HOT!!



Thank you


----------



## kymmie

I love all of this fashion inspiration!
Such fabulous outfits!


----------



## bnjj

I get a lot of inspiration from this thread.  I meant to take a pic to post yesterday but forgot.  I was wearing a flowy summer dress with leggings (I am very self conscious about my legs) but really like wearing dresses. It was also very hot yesterday and chub rub is so not comfortable and the leggings fix that.


----------



## clcoons

Hi ladies!
A few recent outfits, some casual, some work. Hope all is well!


----------



## misschbby

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies!
> A few recent outfits, some casual, some work. Hope all is well!
> 
> View attachment 1770206
> View attachment 1770207
> View attachment 1770208
> View attachment 1770209



Love the black dress with the red belt fabulous


----------



## nova_girl

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies!
> A few recent outfits, some casual, some work. Hope all is well!
> 
> View attachment 1770206
> View attachment 1770207
> View attachment 1770208
> View attachment 1770209



I love the last dress!


----------



## Kelechi

clcoons said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> A few recent outfits, some casual, some work. Hope all is well!



Adorable!!!


----------



## Leravissant

Ok, the summer months have descended, with their heat & stickyness. Any recommendations for shapewear/shorts for underneath skirts and dresses that won't add rolls or make it impossible to breath?


----------



## Julide

Leravissant said:


> Ok, the summer months have descended, with their heat & stickyness. Any recommendations for shapewear/shorts for underneath skirts and dresses that won't add rolls or make it impossible to breath?



Where are you located? There are some amazing light slimmers from spanx/assets.

http://www.spanx.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11315713&cp=4345854


----------



## Ais

That mint JCrew dress looks lovely on you


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, ladies! Those were my favorite from last week


----------



## Leravissant

Julide said:


> Where are you located? There are some amazing light slimmers from spanx/assets.
> 
> http://www.spanx.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11315713&cp=4345854



I'm in the States  I've seen spanx at Lane Bryant but they seem to run in the $60+ range, which isn't really appetizing. The ones you linked to seem more reasonable, both in style and price. Thanks!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies!
> A few recent outfits, some casual, some work. Hope all is well!
> 
> View attachment 1770206
> View attachment 1770207
> View attachment 1770208
> View attachment 1770209



Love all your outfits, the mint dress is my favorite on you


----------



## Julide

Leravissant said:


> I'm in the States  I've seen spanx at Lane Bryant but they seem to run in the $60+ range, which isn't really appetizing. The ones you linked to seem more reasonable, both in style and price. Thanks!



The Asset line is cheaper $24 to $28 range. Its the cheaper version of Spanx.


----------



## Ais

I'm starting a "featured fashionista" style post on my blog.  Partially inspired by this thread, partially inspired by a reader who mailed me her OOTD picture, the first of it's kind.  I'm hoping it will be at least a monthly thing - if anyone's interested in participating feel free to PM me!


----------



## Julide

Leravissant said:


> I'm in the States  I've seen spanx at Lane Bryant but they seem to run in the $60+ range, which isn't really appetizing. The ones you linked to seem more reasonable, both in style and price. Thanks!



Sorry to quote you twice but; my pleasure to help!!!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Julide said:


> Sorry to quote you twice but; my pleasure to help!!!



I get mine from Lane Bryant too. But they cost about $40. Target and Wal-mart actually have great similar products. There is a Spanx top of sorts at Wal-mart that you can wear your own bra with (corset like) that I LOVE.


----------



## Julide

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I get mine from Lane Bryant too. But they cost about $40. Target and Wal-mart actually have great similar products. There is a Spanx top of sorts at Wal-mart that you can wear your own bra with (corset like) that I LOVE.



Cool!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## sheila_c

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies!
> A few recent outfits, some casual, some work. Hope all is well!



I love both of your skinny belts and they look great on you. Would you mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## MissIndependent

OOTD


----------



## jaijai1012

Hi fashionistas! Could you girls be so kind as to help me with belts? Skinny belts vs. Really thick belts. Is there a general use for each or isn't just whichever looks better for that particular outfit? Thanks!


----------



## MissIndependent

I think its depend on the outfit


----------



## clcoons

sheila_c said:


> I love both of your skinny belts and they look great on you. Would you mind sharing where you got them?



Hi Sheila! 
I get 97% of my skinny belts from JCrew! Either retail or factory stores.


----------



## sheila_c

clcoons said:


> Hi Sheila!
> I get 97% of my skinny belts from JCrew! Either retail or factory stores.



Thanks so much for the quick response and the skinny on those fab belts!


----------



## MissIndependent

Both the dress and shoes are from H&M


----------



## marie-lou

MissIndependent said:


> Both the dress and shoes are from H&M



You look great! And where was this picture taken? It is beautiful there!!


----------



## MissIndependent

marie-lou said:


> You look great! And where was this picture taken? It is beautiful there!!


Thank you, its Sluseholmen in Copenhagen where I live. The achitecture is alot like in Amsterdam._ _


----------



## marie-lou

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you, its Sluseholmen in Copenhagen where I live. The achitecture is alot like in Amsterdam._ _



Aaah, I was getting an "Amsterdam vibe" but I was thinking it was a bit too "modern" for A'dam as I know it (Been there a few times, I live in Belgium, near Brussels, so it is actually not that far)  
Hmmm, Kopenhagen is definitely a city I need to check out soon!!


----------



## MissIndependent

marie-lou said:


> Aaah, I was getting an "Amsterdam vibe" but I was thinking it was a bit too "modern" for A'dam as I know it (Been there a few times, I live in Belgium, near Brussels, so it is actually not that far)
> Hmmm, Kopenhagen is definitely a city I need to check out soon!!


 
You should google Sluseholmen and check it out, its soo pretty here  And you should deffo come to Copenhagen!


----------



## Kelechi

Plus size shop on ideeli.com today


----------



## chowlover2

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> Both the dress and shoes are from H&M



What a cute dress & shoes! I love it!


----------



## MissIndependent

chowlover2 said:


> What a cute dress & shoes! I love it!


Thank you


----------



## mary333

MissIndependent said:


> OOTD



Awesome outfit, shoes, bag, phone cover, hair, you've got it going on! I love your whole look!


----------



## Sephie

MissIndependent said:


> Both the dress and shoes are from H&M



Wow, LOVING your outfit!! I never knew H&M sold such a nice dress as this!  Thanks for showing us your look!


----------



## MissIndependent

marcy333 said:


> Awesome outfit, shoes, bag, phone cover, hair, you've got it going on! I love your whole look!



Aww thanks!


----------



## MissIndependent

Sephie said:


> Wow, LOVING your outfit!! I never knew H&M sold such a nice dress as this!  Thanks for showing us your look!


  They do  And its only 25 punds  and thanks!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Lazy day of shopping. 
Dress: Old Navy
Jacket: Lane Bryant
Shoes: BCBG
Bag: LV DE Speedy 35


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Bag-a-holic23 said:
			
		

> Lazy day of shopping.
> Dress: Old Navy
> Jacket: Lane Bryant
> Shoes: BCBG
> Bag: LV DE Speedy 35



Oh, I don't know if you can see it. But I'm in love with this new Essie nail polish I found; it's called "Trophy Wife."


----------



## Captivating

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Lazy day of shopping.
> Dress: Old Navy
> Jacket: Lane Bryant
> Shoes: BCBG
> Bag: LV DE Speedy 35



So cute!!! Love the red luggage tag on your Speedy.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Captivating said:


> So cute!!! Love the red luggage tag on your Speedy.



Thanks a bunch. I've been looking for another colored one and can't find one anywhere.


----------



## MissIndependent

Sorry for the bad pix, but I just tried on my new dress at home and I think I like it


----------



## chowlover2

MissIndependent said:
			
		

> Sorry for the bad pix, but I just tried on my new dress at home and I think I like it



You look great!


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Lazy day of shopping.
> Dress: Old Navy
> Jacket: Lane Bryant
> Shoes: BCBG
> Bag: LV DE Speedy 35


That looks cute and comfy!



MissIndependent said:


> Sorry for the bad pix, but I just tried on my new dress at home and I think I like it


Like!


----------



## Ais

My summer go-to is my capri jeans and a pair of sandals with a comfy blouse and my hair usually in a messy bun (bun not shown).

Capris:  Zizzi
Blouse:  H&M
Tanktop:  H&M
Shoes:  No idea they're ancient
Earrings:  Glitter
Bracelet:  House of Amber


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> My summer go-to is my capri jeans and a pair of sandals with a comfy blouse and my hair usually in a messy bun (bun not shown).
> 
> Capris:  Zizzi
> Blouse:  H&M
> Tanktop:  H&M
> Shoes:  No idea they're ancient
> Earrings:  Glitter
> Bracelet:  House of Amber



Perfect summer outfit!


----------



## Ais

Aw thanks, I really can't get enough of the Capris, my hubby thinks I should wear them with my wedges but I am just not sure.  Will have to post pics at some point and get feedback.  I think they look clunky because my ankles are on the small(er) side compared to the rest of me.


----------



## Idun

Ais said:


> Aw thanks, I really can't get enough of the Capris, my hubby thinks I should wear them with my wedges but I am just not sure.  Will have to post pics at some point and get feedback.  I think they look clunky because my ankles are on the small(er) side compared to the rest of me.



You look fab! Would love to see the capris with wedges


----------



## Ais

Just need a belt to match the color and I'm all set


----------



## vitaniya

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats




hehe~~~The clothes are really very suitable for you


----------



## Samia

Ladies check out the www.asos.com sale, some really good stuff in their curve section (UK size 18 on wards) I ordered some tops including a peplum style which I have been looking for a while.


----------



## clcoons

some recent outfits:




first look:
Lauren dress, kate spade wedges, neverfull

second look:
bebe dress, chanel jumbo, rose gold watch from NY&CO


----------



## bedhead

I haven't posted in a long time but I'm glad to see everyone is still looking amazing!

I wore this just before it got crazy hot here.
Dress and necklace: Maison Martin Margiela
Leggings: Eileen Fisher
Shoes: Tod's
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

vitaniya said:


> hehe~~~The clothes are really very suitable for you



Cute. What's the RM thread?


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

bedhead said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but I'm glad to see everyone is still looking amazing!
> 
> I wore this just before it got crazy hot here.
> Dress and necklace: Maison Martin Margiela
> Leggings: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Tod's
> Bag: Balenciaga



Super cute! I love the dress necklace combo!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

clcoons said:


> some recent outfits:
> View attachment 1788612
> View attachment 1788613
> 
> 
> first look:
> Lauren dress, kate spade wedges, neverfull
> 
> second look:
> bebe dress, chanel jumbo, rose gold watch from NY&CO



Super cute! I've never shopped at BeBe before. How are their sizes?


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Lunching with the girls...

Dress: Melissa Masse (I think)
Wedges: Nine West
Watch: Michael Kors
Bag: LV mono NF GM


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Samia

vitaniya said:


> hehe~~~The clothes are really very suitable for you


Those are really old pics!! But thanks anyway. 


Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Cute. What's the RM thread?


If I remember right I think it was this thread from the Rebecca Minkoff (RM) forum
http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff/pictures-of-you-and-rm-in-action-271089.html


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Lunching with the girls...
> 
> Dress: Melissa Masse (I think)
> Wedges: Nine West
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bag: LV mono NF GM





bedhead said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but I'm glad to see everyone is still looking amazing!
> 
> I wore this just before it got crazy hot here.
> Dress and necklace: Maison Martin Margiela
> Leggings: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Tod's
> Bag: Balenciaga





clcoons said:


> some recent outfits:
> View attachment 1788612
> View attachment 1788613
> 
> 
> first look:
> Lauren dress, kate spade wedges, neverfull
> 
> second look:
> bebe dress, chanel jumbo, rose gold watch from NY&CO



You all look great!


----------



## Flip88

clcoons said:
			
		

> some recent outfits:
> 
> 
> first look:
> Lauren dress, kate spade wedges, neverfull
> 
> second look:
> bebe dress, chanel jumbo, rose gold watch from NY&CO



Fab outfit


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

clcoons said:


> some recent outfits:
> View attachment 1788612
> View attachment 1788613
> 
> 
> first look:
> Lauren dress, kate spade wedges, neverfull
> 
> second look:
> bebe dress, chanel jumbo, rose gold watch from NY&CO



I love the way the LV pops off that fab green dress!!!!



bedhead said:


> I haven't posted in a long time but I'm glad to see everyone is still looking amazing!
> 
> I wore this just before it got crazy hot here.
> Dress and necklace: Maison Martin Margiela
> Leggings: Eileen Fisher
> Shoes: Tod's
> Bag: Balenciaga



This look is soooo chic!



Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Lunching with the girls...
> 
> Dress: Melissa Masse (I think)
> Wedges: Nine West
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bag: LV mono NF GM



Love that outfit the dress and shoes are perfect together...both show off those toned legs of yours!!!!!!


----------



## clcoons

Thanks so much, ladies!
Here is today:




Details: top&bandeau; BLUERAIN via FRANCESCAS // jeans; NY&CO // wedges&necklace&rings; KATESPADE // purse; LOUISVUITTON // arm candy; TARGET, JCREW, BURBERRY


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

clcoons said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!
> Here is today:
> 
> View attachment 1791119
> 
> 
> Details: top&bandeau; BLUERAIN via FRANCESCAS // jeans; NY&CO // wedges&necklace&rings; KATESPADE // purse; LOUISVUITTON // arm candy; TARGET, JCREW, BURBERRY



Super, super cute and I  the accessories!


----------



## Eva1991

clcoons said:


> some recent outfits:
> View attachment 1788612
> View attachment 1788613
> 
> 
> first look:
> Lauren dress, kate spade wedges, neverfull
> 
> second look:
> bebe dress, chanel jumbo, rose gold watch from NY&CO




LOVE your emerald green dress! It's one of my favourite colours!!!


----------



## Ais

Really love that Lauren dress on you, you look fab!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

clcoons said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!
> Here is today:
> 
> View attachment 1791119
> 
> 
> Details: top&bandeau; BLUERAIN via FRANCESCAS // jeans; NY&CO // wedges&necklace&rings; KATESPADE // purse; LOUISVUITTON // arm candy; TARGET, JCREW, BURBERRY



When/where did you get your Burberry bracelet? Is it leather? I love it!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> When/where did you get your Burberry bracelet? Is it leather? I love it!



I second this.


----------



## twin-fun

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Lunching with the girls...
> 
> Dress: Melissa Masse (I think)
> Wedges: Nine West
> Watch: Michael Kors
> Bag: LV mono NF GM



*Love* this outfit on you! And I would kill for your legs. The pregnancy with my twins did a number on my varicose veins, sigh...


----------



## ipekkeles

MissIndependent said:


> OOTD



I have to know the brand of your jeans! Love the fit and the color!


----------



## MissIndependent

ipekkeles said:


> I have to know the brand of your jeans! Love the fit and the color!


They are called "Silvia" and are from Gina Tricot


----------



## clcoons

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I second this.



The Burberry bracelet was originally sold at Burberry stores, in oh, 2010, I think -- and I found it at the Vegas outlet a few months ago for TWELVE DOLLARS. 
I'm kicking myself for not buying all of the colors!
And yes, it's leather.


----------



## clcoons

Today!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

clcoons said:


> The Burberry bracelet was originally sold at Burberry stores, in oh, 2010, I think -- and I found it at the Vegas outlet a few months ago for TWELVE DOLLARS.
> I'm kicking myself for not buying all of the colors!
> And yes, it's leather.



Sweet Jesus! I vote you go back and see if there are more! And possibly pick me up a few. Haha.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

clcoons said:
			
		

> The Burberry bracelet was originally sold at Burberry stores, in oh, 2010, I think -- and I found it at the Vegas outlet a few months ago for TWELVE DOLLARS.
> I'm kicking myself for not buying all of the colors!
> And yes, it's leather.



Twelve dollars? 12. 12. My. My. My. I would have cleaned them out!


----------



## alice87

Ais said:


> My summer go-to is my capri jeans and a pair of sandals with a comfy blouse and my hair usually in a messy bun (bun not shown).
> 
> Capris:  Zizzi
> Blouse:  H&M
> Tanktop:  H&M
> Shoes:  No idea they're ancient
> Earrings:  Glitter
> Bracelet:  House of Amber


Cute outfit! Your shoes style look like Pikolinos, very spanish looking (made in Spain).


----------



## alice87

reneed said:


> Can anyone help me out with a great pair of jeans?  I am 5'10" and most jeans are too short.  I am either a 16 or 18 depending on the cut.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


Kut from Kloth seems to be decent length wise. Gap has long jeans. I am 5.9 with long legs, but 35' is too long for me. Another thing, I found a very good quality cords in fit 2 at land's end. They are not available anymore. But... they will make more and Land's end often allow to choose you length without charging extra for it and it is returnable too.


----------



## clcoons

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Sweet Jesus! I vote you go back and see if there are more! And possibly pick me up a few. Haha.



I'm actually going to be on my way there next Saturday. I will be looking again!


----------



## Ais

alice87 said:


> Cute outfit! Your shoes style look like Pikolinos, very spanish looking (made in Spain).



Thanks!  I will have to google it and take a look, they are probably my second oldest pair of shoes, and they have no tags or marks in them.


----------



## alice87

Ais said:


> Thanks!  I will have to google it and take a look, they are probably my second oldest pair of shoes, and they have no tags or marks in them.



You are welcome! Nordstrom has it. It is a very good brand!


----------



## Kelechi

Hot!!!


----------



## clcoons

Today!


----------



## Ais

Today's OOTD

Cardigan & Tanktop:  Zink
Skirt:  Asos
Shoes:  Vagabond
Earrings:  Glitter
Ring:  Pieces (but I got it thrifted)
Belt:  Fashion Bug


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1797386



I really like this outfit, casual yet stylish.  Great combination


----------



## Ais

alice87 said:


> You are welcome! Nordstrom has it. It is a very good brand!



I saw a pair today in a store that are almost identical to the ones I have (different color and slightly different heel) that were from Vagabond.  I'm tempted to take mine in and ask if they are the same brand or not.  Whatever brand they are, I love em.


----------



## Baby2011

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm btwn size -12-14 sometimes a 16
> sorry if these pics are too big
> one of my fave outfits.  Rip my jcrew katie cardi thats been missing:
> gap wide leg jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br dress, club monaco cardi, br shoes


I think the BR dress look stunning at you


----------



## mrsswns

Just when it seemed like nothing else could go wrong today, my favorite jeans ripped. They were the Rock & Republic Kashmere demin leggings (actual denim not just denim look) from Kohl's. Sadly, they only have foiled ones left. Ladies, I'm desperate. Any skinny jean/denim legging suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I usually wear a 16 or 18 depending. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaijai1012

mrsswns said:
			
		

> Just when it seemed like nothing else could go wrong today, my favorite jeans ripped. They were the Rock & Republic Kashmere demin leggings (actual denim not just denim look) from Kohl's. Sadly, they only have foiled ones left. Ladies, I'm desperate. Any skinny jean/denim legging suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I usually wear a 16 or 18 depending. Thanks in advance!



Sorry 
But I saw some at Charlotte Russe that I think are very similar to what you described.


----------



## Gerry

Lane Bryant----I swear by them. I just bought some denim leggings from them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1797386



You have such a cute figure. I love those shape tops on you!


----------



## clcoons

I swear by NY&CO skinnies - they have a pair that is stretchy denim/legging-y and they are a gorgeous dark inky blue.


----------



## clcoons

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> You have such a cute figure. I love those shape tops on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Gerry

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1797386


 
Is that a diamond tennis bracelet I see with your watch? I have put mine in a drawer and forgotten about it....much to my dismay and wasted $$...think I should pull it out again!!. Looks good as ever!!


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> Is that a diamond tennis bracelet I see with your watch? I have put mine in a drawer and forgotten about it....much to my dismay and wasted $$...think I should pull it out again!!. Looks good as ever!!



Gerry -  HA! I wish! It's just a Jcrew bracelet. But if you've got one, wear it!


----------



## Ais

I love belts, nice way to show that I actually *do* have a smaller part of the body without wearing something skin tight.  As always, details for each outfit on the blog if you're curious.


----------



## Ais

mrsswns said:


> Just when it seemed like nothing else could go wrong today, my favorite jeans ripped. They were the Rock & Republic Kashmere demin leggings (actual denim not just denim look) from Kohl's. Sadly, they only have foiled ones left. Ladies, I'm desperate. Any skinny jean/denim legging suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I usually wear a 16 or 18 depending. Thanks in advance!



My next pair of jeans is going to be "not your daughters jeans", I've heard good things about them.  I'm waiting, though - I'm okay with the four pair I currently have.


----------



## chowlover2

Ais said:


> My next pair of jeans is going to be "not your daughters jeans", I've heard good things about them. I'm waiting, though - I'm okay with the four pair I currently have.


 "Not your daughter's jeans" are awesome.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

chowlover2 said:


> "Not your daughter's jeans" are awesome.



I like them. But I LOVE Jag jeans


----------



## chowlover2

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I like them. But I LOVE Jag jeans


I'll have to try them!


----------



## bedhead

mrsswns said:


> Just when it seemed like nothing else could go wrong today, my favorite jeans ripped. They were the Rock & Republic Kashmere demin leggings (actual denim not just denim look) from Kohl's. Sadly, they only have foiled ones left. Ladies, I'm desperate. Any skinny jean/denim legging suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I usually wear a 16 or 18 depending. Thanks in advance!


I also like Not Your Daughter's Jeans denim leggings - they have some of the plus-size ones in the Nordstrom anniversary sale right now. I have several pairs and love them.


----------



## Samia

Everyone is looking great! 
My outfit today for a casual dinner 
Peplum top- asos.com, Cardi- Mango, Jeans-Evans, Shoes- Valentino, Bag-Givenchy Pandora
Accessories- Cartier rings, VCA Alhambra bracelet, Tag watch, Alberta Ferretti necklace 
And sorry if the pics are huge doing this from iPhone


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## clcoons

Today!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1814108



Love this jacket.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Looking good, girls!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1814108



Love the Zara Jacket on you!


----------



## Samia

Yesterday I wore:
H&M- pants, Asos-top, Mango-cardigan, Flats-Kenneth Cole, Bag- Alexander Mcqueen


----------



## Amandarin

Boots & Skirt - Thrift store
Shirt - Target
Tights - Harrods
Pearls - Nordstroms 
Ring - D Yurman


----------



## clcoons

So pretty!! :greengrin:


----------



## Flip88

Samia said:


> Everyone is looking great!
> My outfit today for a casual dinner
> Peplum top- asos.com, Cardi- Mango, Jeans-Evans, Shoes- Valentino, Bag-Givenchy Pandora
> Accessories- Cartier rings, VCA Alhambra bracelet, Tag watch, Alberta Ferretti necklace
> And sorry if the pics are huge doing this from iPhone



Loving your outfit


----------



## Kelechi

Rachel pally dress and Louis Vuitton damier Ebene zippy wallet. Nadri earrings


----------



## Samia

Outfit for dinner today 
Dress, jacket, shoes- Zara
Bag and brooch (on jacket)- Chanel
Jewelry- Tag watch, Cartier and VCA


----------



## Samia

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Loving your outfit



Thank you!


----------



## clcoons

Graduation today!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

clcoons said:


> Graduation today!
> View attachment 1825840



Cute! I love the shoes with the bow! Are those Valentino?


----------



## clcoons

Ha! No. I wish! Jessica Simpson!


----------



## chowlover2

clcoons said:
			
		

> Graduation today!



You look so cute!


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Graduation today!
> View attachment 1825840



Congratulations on your graduation firstly and this dress looks lovely on you


----------



## heymom

clcoons said:


> Graduation today!
> View attachment 1825840


 

Very pretty!


----------



## Samia

Me again


----------



## Idun

I love your looks Samia - you look great


----------



## clcoons

Jazzy pants, Samia! Fierce!!


----------



## Samia

Idun said:


> I love your looks Samia - you look great


 Thank you, you are too sweet 


clcoons said:


> Jazzy pants, Samia! Fierce!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sternchen

Samia said:


> Yesterday I wore:
> H&M- pants, Asos-top, Mango-cardigan, Flats-Kenneth Cole, Bag- Alexander Mcqueen



Your top is sooooo cute!!  I need to have another look at ASOS


----------



## Samia

Sternchen said:


> Your top is sooooo cute!!  I need to have another look at ASOS


Thanks! This is the first time I shopped at asos.com, I bought a bunch of stuff and like them all.


----------



## clcoons

OO! What else did you buy?


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> OO! What else did you buy?


These:


----------



## clcoons

Love! Great choices!


----------



## clcoons

Today!


----------



## Gerry

clcoons, I found a place that has plus-size leather leggings the other day!! Its OneStopPlus.com  Let me know what you think???


----------



## clcoons

Thanks, Gerry! I'll look into it! 

Here is today.


----------



## Eva1991

clcoons said:


> Graduation today!
> View attachment 1825840



Your dress is so cute!


----------



## Shanekaq

clcoons said:
			
		

> Thanks, Gerry! I'll look into it!
> 
> Here is today.



Love this!


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## clcoons

Ladies! Found a SUPER cheap pair of pleather pants at Forever21 today! They were under 30, and for an item I'm not 100% sure I'm going to wear more than a handful of times, they will do the trick!


----------



## Gerry

Samia, I love the black peplum top you got. I went to order it and they were out of my size,boo hoo. So, I ordered a similar sleeveless one. Have you worn yours yet? Do you love it?


----------



## chowlover2

.:Sprigged:. said:
			
		

> Summer in the city...
> 
> 
> Acessories close up:
> 
> My favorite brooch:



You look great,the brooch is gorgeous!


----------



## clcoons

In my mind, it's fall! (Though everyone around me is still in shorts & tank tops  )
Today:


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> Samia, I love the black peplum top you got. I went to order it and they were out of my size,boo hoo. So, I ordered a similar sleeveless one. Have you worn yours yet? Do you love it?


Hi, yes I love my top and I have worn it several times.


----------



## Ais

Went to a fall fashion show and decided I needed some color.  If you want details on the fashion show (pictures and a video) just PM me and I'll link you to it on the blog.


----------



## elananovo

I like Michael Kors alot. I recently purchased a handful of work dressed for the first time from "Avenue" and every single one was a hit. Good purchase


----------



## Ais

Outfit of the day.

Cardigan:  Star
Tank Top:  Zink
Capris:  Zizzi
Heels:  Peter Kaiser
Purse & Watch:  Aldo
Earrings & Necklace:  Glitter

Loving the beige and taking advantage of the last few days of warm weather we're going to have.


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> In my mind, it's fall! (Though everyone around me is still in shorts & tank tops  )
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 1843296



The weather (at least here) is starting to agree with you--last weekend was chilly and rainy, then for two days this week it's been kinda nice, but it's not going to last.


----------



## Ais

elananovo said:


> I like Michael Kors alot. I recently purchased a handful of work dressed for the first time from "Avenue" and every single one was a hit. Good purchase



I've been eyeballing his asymmetric tweed skirt for a while now, just can't figure out a way to justify the purchase


----------



## elananovo

Ais said:


> I've been eyeballing his asymmetric tweed skirt for a while now, just can't figure out a way to justify the purchase



Girl............. Eyeballing is enough! I adore asymmetric everything, it is very form flattering. Did you try ebay-ing it?


----------



## clcoons

Ais said:


> The weather (at least here) is starting to agree with you--last weekend was chilly and rainy, then for two days this week it's been kinda nice, but it's not going to last.



I wish it were like that here! It's still over 100 degrees everyday - sunny skies and hot, hot, hot! I miss the east coast almost every day these days


----------



## Ais

elananovo said:


> Girl............. Eyeballing is enough! I adore asymmetric everything, it is very form flattering. Did you try ebay-ing it?



I'm in Denmark, so I have to look on Ebay UK, which is a lot more limited.  People on E-bay hear international and think 50$ is okay to charge for shipping from the states, I want to pay the *actual* shipping rate, not what the company itself is going to charge me.


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> I wish it were like that here! It's still over 100 degrees everyday - sunny skies and hot, hot, hot! I miss the east coast almost every day these days



How about you send me 20 degrees?  Today is partly sunny, windy, with a high of 66.2.  That's the "warmer" day I was talking about, it was not quite 70.  This is the common summer here though; 2 or 3 weeks of 75-80 and the rest is mixed with rain, wind, and 55-65 temp.  

So excited for Thailand after Christmas, REAL summer weather!


----------



## lulu85

I start classes for college in a few days.  I  have no sense of fashion.  I bought this top and I tried it on. I love  it. I have an apple shaped body and I'm very short.  The weather right now  is 85.  How can I style this top?  I also wear black framed glasses.  I  want to be comfortable, yet pretty.  What kind of jewelry do I wear with  this top? Can I wear dark blue jeans with this top? What kind of shoes  and bag? I'm more comfortable with flats.  please help.

http://www.fashiontofigure.com/catalog/clothing/plus-size-tops/s-s-chffn-jsy-tie-front-top.html

(of course the model in the picture is way skinner than i am.)


----------



## Gerry

Black jeggings,silver jewelry and adorable boots of black ,if you are super conservative or a sharp bright pop of color.


----------



## Ais

lulu85 said:


> I start classes for college in a few days.  I  have no sense of fashion.  I bought this top and I tried it on. I love  it. I have an apple shaped body and I'm very short.  The weather right now  is 85.  How can I style this top?  I also wear black framed glasses.  I  want to be comfortable, yet pretty.  What kind of jewelry do I wear with  this top? Can I wear dark blue jeans with this top? What kind of shoes  and bag? I'm more comfortable with flats.  please help.
> 
> http://www.fashiontofigure.com/catalog/clothing/plus-size-tops/s-s-chffn-jsy-tie-front-top.html
> 
> (of course the model in the picture is way skinner than i am.)



I'd really have to see it on you to tell you what pants you could wear with it.  If you want to avoid the appearance of being shorter, I'd suggest a shoe with a pointed toe (even ballerina flats will work), but avoid bell-bottom or flare leg jeans (they will make you appear wider and shorter than you actually are).

If you're uncertain where to go with your outfit, just stick with simple jewelry in one tone (bronze, silver, gold, whatever), and then add one piece with a pop of color, like a ring.  Make sure your shoes match your purse, that's really a fallback no matter what you're wearing, then at least you look organized.  If you're going to go the route of your shoes and purse not matching, make sure one of the two matches *something* in your outfit, like a scarf or something.

Good luck.


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
Today!



Zara dress, Kate Spade wedges, Burberry trench


----------



## Kelechi

clcoons said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> Today!
> 
> Zara dress, Kate Spade wedges, Burberry trench



You look hotttt


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Today!
> View attachment 1862135
> 
> 
> Zara dress, Kate Spade wedges, Burberry trench



Love this look, fantastic!


----------



## clcoons

Thank you!!


----------



## Kelechi

Ais said:
			
		

> Went to a fall fashion show and decided I needed some color.  If you want details on the fashion show (pictures and a video) just PM me and I'll link you to it on the blog.



Beautiful


----------



## piratesbooty

Any of you ladies have advice on corsets? I'm looking for a black one that I can wear out. I've never worn one before so I'm looking for something budget friendly (under $100). I don't want to spend too much and end up not liking the look on myself. I wear a 42DD.


----------



## Ais

Lane Bryant and other places should have corsets in your size, most anywhere that sells plus size bras will probably have one as well.  The problem is that if you want an actual corset--something that fits you the way a corset should, and does what an actual corset does vs a blouse with some boning in it--the cost skyrockets.  The problem is that regular tops/materials stretch over time, a corset does not, they are reinforced, thick fabric, and have steel boning inside to ensure that they will not stretch or give; they do not mold to you, you mold to them.


----------



## Ais

Kelechi said:


> Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## Kelechi

Banana republic dress. Elizabeth and James shoes. Anna beck necklaces.  Neverfull DE GM w Tapage bag charm.


----------



## Kelechi

Kelechi said:
			
		

> Banana republic dress. Elizabeth and James shoes. Anna beck necklaces.  Neverfull DE GM w Tapage bag charm.



Trying again.


----------



## clcoons

piratesbooty said:


> Any of you ladies have advice on corsets? I'm looking for a black one that I can wear out. I've never worn one before so I'm looking for something budget friendly (under $100). I don't want to spend too much and end up not liking the look on myself. I wear a 42DD.




Torrid! Fantastic options, all under $40!


----------



## clcoons

Today! LOVE LOVE LOVE this INC bandage skirt. I think it's my holy grail. I bought it in black and wine!


----------



## Trayler

^ Love your skirt,your whole outfit! Where'd you get those shoes? I love them!


----------



## Gerry

http://www.lanebryant.com/faux-leather-front-legging/p150361/index.pro

Got these today...they are amazingly well made and look good!!! If I say so myself.


----------



## clcoons

Trayler said:


> ^ Love your skirt,your whole outfit! Where'd you get those shoes? I love them!



Thank you! I found them on sale at Macy's this week - and the brand? Style & Co!! I *never* thought I would ever buy anything from that brand (so well known for being frumpy and for the old lady crowd!) but I swear they were SO comfortable, I could stand in them all day! (and I can barely take anything over 3 inches for long!) Paid $20!


----------



## Gerry

clcoons said:


> Today! LOVE LOVE LOVE this INC bandage skirt. I think it's my holy grail. I bought it in black and wine!
> 
> View attachment 1867902


 
Hey there, skirt is so cute that I went to Macy's.com to check them out. You look fab!! What's the difference between that bandage skirt and the one that they call the ponte knit pencil skirt? Thinking of ordering online and I noticed that they have several styles. Thanks.


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> Hey there, skirt is so cute that I went to Macy's.com to check them out. You look fab!! What's the difference between that bandage skirt and the one that they call the ponte knit pencil skirt? Thinking of ordering online and I noticed that they have several styles. Thanks.



Thank you so much! The bandage skirt has more panels running down the front and back, and a side panel that runs the length on each side. It's more similar to the Herve Leger style that is more thick pieces of fabric stitched together. The ponte knit skirt (which is also absolutely gorgeous!) is more of a traditional thick knit pencil skirt, with the stitching down the sides. I hope that helps!


----------



## Gerry

Yes, that helps,but I was wondering what you liked more about the bandage one to make you buy it? Better fit? More stylish? That stuff!!  True to size? Did you try that peplum sweater top or the other lace peplum top? Spill......!!


----------



## clcoons

I didn't actually try the ponte skirt - and I think it's because the bandage skirt looked more luxurious to me, more expensive, when the ponte skirt was a bit more classic. There wasn't anything particularly special about the ponte skirt, where the bandage skirt made me OOOHHHH!! super loud in the store. It's definitely more stylish and young looking (young like 30's, not like 15!) 

The fit in AMAZING. I'm typically a 16, but I wanted this SUPER fitted, so I went with a Large instead of an XL and I wear it with a shaper (because while the fabric is thick, it isn't 100% concealing. my thighs are my biggest problem area, so I like the extra smoothing the shaper gives)

I didn't try on the peplum top ONLY BECAUSE I already have about 4 of them, and I know they are trendy -- I didn't want to fall in love with yet another! That being said, they looked fantastic! Nice thick material (but not too thick, so probably not too hot), great price, lovely color range.

... Clearly, I have very few negative things to say about INC Fall 2012!


----------



## Gerry

Thanks! I had to send my Asos peplum top back because it was too big. The one I wanted sold out in my size and this one was a 16W and was pretty loose in the boobs not to mention a slit darn near down to my navel.  I have always loved INC,too. They took it out of my local Macy's (I just remembered) so I HAVE to get it online. Boo-Hoo.


----------



## bethtx_2000

FYI ladies-the bandage skirt from Macy's is on sale online plus an additional 20% off if you use Promo code VIP.


----------



## clcoons

Yes! I actually printed out the website page to the store and managed to get each one for $50!!


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> Thanks! I had to send my Asos peplum top back because it was too big. The one I wanted sold out in my size and this one was a 16W and was pretty loose in the boobs not to mention a slit darn near down to my navel.  I have always loved INC,too. They took it out of my local Macy's (I just remembered) so I HAVE to get it online. Boo-Hoo.



That's a shame! And really weird. INC is Macy's crowning glory it seems like.


----------



## jaclyn86

So many cute outfits! This thread made me play dress up and now I have several cute outfits put together! DH will have to take me out next week!


----------



## rumixa

i loooooooooove your dress!!!!!!!the colour is wow!


----------



## rumixa

Samia said:


> Me again


i love you pants !!


----------



## rumixa

* your **


----------



## rumixa

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino bag and shoes
> Jessica Simpson dress


sooo nice love love the shoes


----------



## clcoons

jaclyn86 said:


> So many cute outfits! This thread made me play dress up and now I have several cute outfits put together! DH will have to take me out next week!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Good looks, ladies! I'm heading over to Macy's now. Lol! Love INC!


----------



## clcoons

Yay! Hope you had good luck! Things are so lovely this season


----------



## Amandarin

Today! Paige denim jeans, Chanel flats, Tahari blouse and Armani blazer!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I was wondering if any of you ladies have tried Frye Veronica Slouch wife calf boots. I am 6' tall, so my calves are kind of wide. Has anyone tried them? Are they really wider than typical boots?


----------



## lilpursekitty

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I was wondering if any of you ladies have tried Frye Veronica Slouch wife calf boots. I am 6' tall, so my calves are kind of wide. Has anyone tried them? Are they really wider than typical boots?



I've never tried these on but I have looked into them because I love my Frye Veronica Shorties so much.  From what I've read, the "wide" calf is only 1/2 inch wider than the regular calf width on these boots.  So it's not a big difference (certainly not big enough to make a difference for me at least).  Try them if you need a little bit more room from the original, but otherwise, I'm guessing they'd be a disappointment.


----------



## Gerry

Try Ros Hommerson boots. They are nice quality and wide shaft width.Hee hee, what's not to love?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Thanks, ladies!

Does anyone have any OOTDs they would mind sharing when they're wearing tall boots? I'm looking for some inspiration!


----------



## Ais

Not sure if this is the right place for this or not, but I just thought I would share my frustration.  There was a huge sale at my local H&M recently to clear out the summer stuff, just about everything that wasn't in their "new" section was 50-75% off.  _Except_ plus size stuff, and their 44EU jacket (14US) is just too tight on my arms to be comfortable.  _Why, H&M, why?!_  I asked the sales woman and she said because they don't make that much from their plus size area, but honestly it's _TINY_.  There were 10 different shirt types (in various sizes), 2 types of pants, and 1 blazer.  And they wonder why they don't make money on it?  There's another H&M shop a few metro stops away--one that wasn't having a sale, unfortunately, on anything--where their plus area is nearly 1/3rd of the store.  I asked when they will be having a sale and the woman said next week, asked about their plus area and she said yes, anything that isn't new.  I know where I'll be going next week.  But why do stores think that plus shoppers don't like, or deserve, sales?  Silly, if you ask me.  Smaller market here in Denmark, sure, but it's not like we don't exist.  Rant off, thanks for listening


----------



## Idun

Ais said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this or not, but I just thought I would share my frustration.  There was a huge sale at my local H&M recently to clear out the summer stuff, just about everything that wasn't in their "new" section was 50-75% off.  _Except_ plus size stuff, and their 44EU jacket (14US) is just too tight on my arms to be comfortable.  _Why, H&M, why?!_  I asked the sales woman and she said because they don't make that much from their plus size area, but honestly it's _TINY_.  There were 10 different shirt types (in various sizes), 2 types of pants, and 1 blazer.  And they wonder why they don't make money on it?  There's another H&M shop a few metro stops away--one that wasn't having a sale, unfortunately, on anything--where their plus area is nearly 1/3rd of the store.  I asked when they will be having a sale and the woman said next week, asked about their plus area and she said yes, anything that isn't new.  I know where I'll be going next week.  But why do stores think that plus shoppers don't like, or deserve, sales?  Silly, if you ask me.  Smaller market here in Denmark, sure, but it's not like we don't exist.  Rant off, thanks for listening



Which store will be having a sale? 

H&M frustrate me to no end - some of the + line things are GREAT but many of the pieces are the usual oddly shaped things with too large patterns *sigh* I tried a wintercoat today that is devine though - now I'm just waiting for a discount code


----------



## Ais

The one in Fields is the one with the larger plus section, and on Strøget, near Illum.  Fingers crossed that the woman behind the counter was (is) accurate on her upcoming sale info.


----------



## Ais

Not sure if you're interested in their clothes are not (little more expensive) but Zizzi is having a 20% off sale on Wednesday (no idea if it is storewide or not).  They have shops in Fisketorvet and the Frederiksberg Center that are decent-sized.  Haven't been to any others.


----------



## Ais

Leather Jacket (Pera Pelle), Scarf (Zink), Cardigan (Star), Tank Top (H&M), Jeans (Zizzi), Flats (Vagabond), Purse (Aldo).  Just running errands and went for layers (it was rainy and cold).


----------



## nova_girl

^^Looking good!


----------



## Idun

Ais said:


> The one in Fields is the one with the larger plus section, and on Strøget, near Illum.  Fingers crossed that the woman behind the counter was (is) accurate on her upcoming sale info.



Tak for tipsene  I hope she was right - and I'll have to check Zizzi out too.

Really nice outfit


----------



## clcoons

Cute, Ais!


----------



## Daniellina

Amandarin said:


> Today! Paige denim jeans, Chanel flats, Tahari blouse and Armani blazer!



You are hardly plus sized!


----------



## Ais

nova_girl said:


> ^^Looking good!



Thanks


----------



## Ais

Idun said:


> Tak for tipsene  I hope she was right - and I'll have to check Zizzi out too.
> 
> Really nice outfit



Happy shopping


----------



## Ais

clcoons said:


> Cute, Ais!



Thank you


----------



## lilpursekitty

Any suggestions for plus-size tights for fall?  I live in the US.  I have Spanx right now, but they give me such bad rubs on the inside of my thighs (which is weird, because they are actually pretty big on me).  I would like to find some tights that are made of nicer material to avoid the rubbing.


----------



## Gerry

Lane Bryant has them.


----------



## Amandarin

Daniellina said:


> You are hardly plus sized!



haha thank you! I'm a US 14! Though I will say, I'm a fit bigger girl I think haha lots of years of competitive skiing and competitive cheerleading.


----------



## GearGirly

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I was wondering if any of you ladies have tried Frye Veronica Slouch wife calf boots. I am 6' tall, so my calves are kind of wide. Has anyone tried them? Are they really wider than typical boots?



Yes, I have black and brown.  Regular boots never fit me but these are perfect, I absolutely love them.


----------



## Sternchen

Ais, you always look wonderful 

I have to be honest and say I've had a hard time finding CUTE plus sized clothes in Germany (or countries in Europe that ship to Germany). One of my favorites is Bon A Parte!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Does anybody have any recommendations for stores that carry long tops? I'm 6" and need more length to my tops. Any recommendations?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

GearGirly said:


> Yes, I have black and brown.  Regular boots never fit me but these are perfect, I absolutely love them.



I think I'm going to try them! If they don't fit, I can always send them back!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Loving this thread, many good ideas and sites on peoples posts! I wear a pair of jeans and a polo to work everyday  Cant say I have much to add at this point. But reading along.


----------



## Jynxgirl

clcoons said:


> Today! LOVE LOVE LOVE this INC bandage skirt. I think it's my holy grail. I bought it in black and wine!
> 
> View attachment 1867902



Really love how this skirt looks!


----------



## natalie78

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for stores that carry long tops? I'm 6" and need more length to my tops. Any recommendations?


I find that Kiyonna and Igigi have tops that run long.  But then again, I am only 5'1" so most things are long on me


----------



## Ais

Sternchen said:


> Ais, you always look wonderful
> 
> I have to be honest and say I've had a hard time finding CUTE plus sized clothes in Germany (or countries in Europe that ship to Germany). One of my favorites is Bon A Parte!



I would check out Curvety.com--you have to pay a little more than local shipping, but you at least don't have to shell out big bucks for international shipping + customs.


----------



## Sternchen

Ais said:


> I would check out Curvety.com--you have to pay a little more than local shipping, but you at least don't have to shell out big bucks for international shipping + customs.



Thanks!

*off to check*


----------



## Ais

natalie78 said:


> I find that Kiyonna and Igigi have tops that run long.  But then again, I am only 5'1" so most things are long on me



The Kiyonna tops I have usually hit me right where they hit the model, or a little below, I'm 5'9" but I have a short torso for my height.


----------



## tchlv

clcoons said:


> Today!
> View attachment 1836374



Can I ask you where your shirt is from in this OOTD? I'm looking for a loose fitting button front shirt just like that! (I'm just afraid of buying one that will end up looking too boxy. Yours look perfect!)


----------



## clcoons

tchlv said:


> Can I ask you where your shirt is from in this OOTD? I'm looking for a loose fitting button front shirt just like that! (I'm just afraid of buying one that will end up looking too boxy. Yours look perfect!)



Thank you! It's actually Forever 21, regular range, size L.


----------



## tchlv

clcoons said:


> Thank you! It's actually Forever 21, regular range, size L.



You just made my night! Thank you! Forever 21 is like my one-stop-shop!


----------



## tchlv

clcoons said:


> Thank you! It's actually Forever 21, regular range, size L.



One other thing.. Do you happen to remember what it was called then?


----------



## clcoons

tchlv said:


> One other thing.. Do you happen to remember what it was called then?



Glad I could help!
I don't know, unfortunately. I picked it up in store. I wasn't able to find it online, but the closest thing is this:
http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...blouse_shirts&ProductID=2017306350&VariantID=

The only main difference is mine has some pleating in the back.


----------



## tchlv

clcoons said:


> Glad I could help!
> I don't know, unfortunately. I picked it up in store. I wasn't able to find it online, but the closest thing is this:
> http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...blouse_shirts&ProductID=2017306350&VariantID=
> 
> The only main difference is mine has some pleating in the back.



Thank you! I actually went online last night and I got that exact shirt in white and black as I figured it looked the most similar to yours!


----------



## clcoons

tchlv said:


> Thank you! I actually went online last night and I got that exact shirt in white and black as I figured it looked the most similar to yours!



Oh good! Let me know how it turns out


----------



## melvel

clcoons said:


> Oh good! Let me know how it turns out



If you dom't mind me asking, what size are you? Trying to figure out if that L will fit me too.


----------



## clcoons

melvel said:


> If you dom't mind me asking, what size are you? Trying to figure out if that L will fit me too.



Sure! I'm a 16/18 on the bottom, and a 10/12 on top. Most tops I wear are a Large, I can often do a medium in knits/jersey (but I like things fitted more often than not)


----------



## Cullinan

You all manage to look AMAZING whatever size you are...

When I was petite and very slim in my 20s I always looked good

Now I'm sick in my 40s and too skinny, although I spend a fortune on clothes I still don't look sexy!

Embrace your curves girls - men love them!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have went through about 70 pages of this thread today. Love it!


----------



## Ais

Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself


----------



## elvisgurly

Ais said:


> Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself



The blazer is cute.


----------



## Kelechi

Ais said:
			
		

> Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself



You look so smoking hot!


----------



## Ais

Thanks (both).  I have a weakness for blazers.  As to smokin' hot, I don't know about that, haha.


----------



## mrs moulds

Ais said:


> Today's OOTD
> 
> Cardigan & Tanktop:  Zink
> Skirt:  Asos
> Shoes:  Vagabond
> Earrings:  Glitter
> Ring:  Pieces (but I got it thrifted)
> Belt:  Fashion Bug



Love this outfit!


----------



## Ais

The one with the teal cardigan?  Yeah, I really like that one, too, though it's too cold to wear it now.  It'll have to wait until spring.


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself




You look super sexy - lovely curvy figure, beautifully accentuated - wish I looked like that rather than a beanpole.

Hope your man appreciates it!!!


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself



Love the blazer!! great outfit *Ais*


----------



## shoes4me

Ais said:


> Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself



this blazer is so cute! I tried to find it online but no luck. does yours come from the store?


----------



## Ais

shoes4me said:


> this blazer is so cute! I tried to find it online but no luck. does yours come from the store?



A friend of mine bought it at the store in the Frederiksberg center, then she traded it to me for another blouse I had (that I didn't wear).


----------



## Ais

Cullinan said:


> You look super sexy - lovely curvy figure, beautifully accentuated - wish I looked like that rather than a beanpole.
> 
> Hope your man appreciates it!!!



Come with negative aspects, coat shopping is hell--I have a hard time finding anything that will zip all the way up


----------



## Ais

Samia said:


> Love the blazer!! great outfit *Ais*



Thank you


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> Come with negative aspects, coat shopping is hell--I have a hard time finding anything that will zip all the way up



Don't worry - lots of jackets look good open...

You've such a great figure - hope you keep posting pics as you look fab!


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> Come with negative aspects, coat shopping is hell--I have a hard time finding anything that will zip all the way up



Some designers do plus size collections.I'm sure if you search you'll find a coat that fits - just buy a good one so that it lasts several seasons!


----------



## shoes4me

Ais said:


> A friend of mine bought it at the store in the Frederiksberg center, then she traded it to me for another blouse I had (that I didn't wear).



I read about the swapping in your blog (which I like a lot!), just wasn´t sure about where your friend got the blazer. I realized h&m doesn´t have all its stuff online, obviously true for this item as well, unfortunately.


----------



## Ais

Cullinan said:


> Don't worry - lots of jackets look good open...
> 
> You've such a great figure - hope you keep posting pics as you look fab!



Thanks hon, and I will no worries


----------



## Ais

shoes4me said:


> I read about the swapping in your blog (which I like a lot!), just wasn´t sure about where your friend got the blazer. I realized h&m doesn´t have all its stuff online, obviously true for this item as well, unfortunately.



Yeah I don't see it on their website, I found one that's similar but not quite the same thing.  I tried it on in their store, too, and it didn't fit the same.  Sigh.


----------



## Ais

Cullinan said:


> Some designers do plus size collections.I'm sure if you search you'll find a coat that fits - just buy a good one so that it lasts several seasons!



I found a coat that works, it's not the most stylish but it keeps me warm and it was affordable, so that's a big bonus


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> I found a coat that works, it's not the most stylish but it keeps me warm and it was affordable, so that's a big bonus




Fantastic- I'm so happy for you..

Stay warm and enjoy wearing it - don't forget to post pics!

Cullinan


----------



## shoes4me

Ais said:


> Yeah I don't see it on their website, I found one that's similar but not quite the same thing.  I tried it on in their store, too, and it didn't fit the same.  Sigh.



yes, I saw a similar one online as well but it didn´t have that cute detailing in the back. well, maybe I can find it in a store.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:
			
		

> Earlier this week, but I have been busy and haven't had time to post before now.  Blazer and tank top are from H&M, jeans are from Zizzi, shoes are Nine West, watch is from Aldo, ring is from House of Amber, and the charm bracelet I made myself



Adore this blazer! You look fabulous!


----------



## Cullinan

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Adore this blazer! You look fabulous!



I agree

Where's the pic of your new coat???


----------



## clcoons

Meeting the amazing Stacy London tonight! Picked this outfit - so excited!
Lauren dress, Zara shoes, Chanel bag, Kate Spade accessories.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Cullinan said:


> I agree
> 
> Where's the pic of your new coat???



My new coat?


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> I agree
> 
> Where's the pic of your new coat???




Sorry - not a clear message due to fuzzy head!

Ais has found a great new coat that I'd love to see pics of!!


----------



## Theren

Ok ladies.. my first post. These were both cell phone pic so I'm sorry about the quality.


----------



## jaijai1012

Theren said:
			
		

> Ok ladies.. my first post. These were both cell phone pic so I'm sorry about the quality.



Love your top!


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. my first post. These were both cell phone pic so I'm sorry about the quality.
> 
> View attachment 1914736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914735




You look gorgeous

I'd kill for your feminine curves - make the most of them and be thankful you don't look like a spider, like me.


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> Ok ladies.. my first post. These were both cell phone pic so I'm sorry about the quality.



One tip for pics, even cellphone ones, natural light (daylight pics), always tougher to take inside and even harder to take at night.  Still, it looks like a great outfit   Love the boots!


----------



## Ais

Here's a pic of my coat, as promised.  She's cheeky 

Coat:  Taifun


----------



## Theren

Ais said:


> One tip for pics, even cellphone ones, natural light (daylight pics), always tougher to take inside and even harder to take at night. Still, it looks like a great outfit  Love the boots!


 Thank you for the tip lol! I honestly hide from pictures.. my wedding day was so hard for me because of the pictures.


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> Thank you for the tip lol! I honestly hide from pictures.. my wedding day was so hard for me because of the pictures.



I used to hide from pictures, too.  It's a shame because while I was heavier than I am now, my face didn't have so many smile lines or crows feet.  I take lots of pictures now because I figure I'm going to be wrinkly one day and look back and think how smooth my skin was and how young I looked


----------



## Theren

Ais said:


> I used to hide from pictures, too. It's a shame because while I was heavier than I am now, my face didn't have so many smile lines or crows feet. I take lots of pictures now because I figure I'm going to be wrinkly one day and look back and think how smooth my skin was and how young I looked


 
Im working on getting better at that. I never considered myself anything other than average... although when I was younger before I gained all my weight from my car accident.. used to model as a kid for the gap. 

I am so afraid to wear tight clothing because I feel as a bigger girl It shows all my flaws. Ill try and get a picture of my outfit today.


----------



## Sternchen

Theren, I think you look great! 

Don't worry about tighter clothes! Seriously, I belong to the mindset that believes bigger women look EVEN BIGGER when they wear loose clothes (most of the time anyway). A little bit of curvature is never a bad thing 

I should participate in this thread more often... but now that I'm not at work anymore I hardly have a reason to get *really* dressed, lol.


----------



## Ais

Sternchen said:


> Theren, I think you look great!
> 
> Don't worry about tighter clothes! Seriously, I belong to the mindset that believes bigger women look EVEN BIGGER when they wear loose clothes (most of the time anyway). A little bit of curvature is never a bad thing
> 
> I should participate in this thread more often... but now that I'm not at work anymore I hardly have a reason to get *really* dressed, lol.



I totally agree; baggy clothes often add weight.  You don't have to wear something skin tight, but curve hugging is a good thing.


----------



## Kelechi

I really need everything in your closet. You are so hot


----------



## Kelechi

Theren said:
			
		

> Ok ladies.. my first post. These were both cell phone pic so I'm sorry about the quality.



Beautiful. Love the shoes.


----------



## Sternchen

Today's outfit for running to the grocery store:

- Cardigan: s.Oliver
- Shirt: Bona Parte
- Scarf: Samaya
- Jeans: Old Navy
- Bag: Abro


----------



## Ais

I love that Abro bag, must google...


----------



## Sternchen

Ais said:


> I love that Abro bag, must google...



I got the bag last year around Christmas Time  Their leather is heavenly!


----------



## sheila_c

clcoons said:
			
		

> Meeting the amazing Stacy London tonight! Picked this outfit - so excited!
> Lauren dress, Zara shoes, Chanel bag, Kate Spade accessories.



I love just love her! How did you get so lucky? How did it go? Please post the scoop!

I can't see your pic on my phone, but I know you had to look great!


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> I totally agree; baggy clothes often add weight.  You don't have to wear something skin tight, but curve hugging is a good thing.



Enjoy your curves girls - it's better than looking like a stick!,

I think you all look amazing!


----------



## Theren

My outfit... I seemed to have misplaced my regular camera so unfortunatly cell pics will have to suffice for now.


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> My outfit... I seemed to have misplaced my regular camera so unfortunatly cell pics will have to suffice for now.
> 
> View attachment 1917543



The flash from your camera makes it hard to see, but it looks like a great casual outfit - nice accessories, jeans fit you great lol.

Hope you find your other camera for clearer pics but don't worry - we can still see you look really nice


----------



## Theren

This outfit today turned out much better then I thought


----------



## Sternchen

Love your outfit!! 

I can't wear my jeans in my boots - my legs end up looking like sausages!


----------



## Cullinan

Sternchen said:


> Love your outfit!!
> 
> I can't wear my jeans in my boots - my legs end up looking like sausages!



Better than looking like a golf club, like I do!


----------



## Theren

Sternchen said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!!
> 
> I can't wear my jeans in my boots - my legs end up looking like sausages!



I just had to find the right boots


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> I just had to find the right boots




You found them OK!


----------



## Amandarin

Today  doing a White House garden tour


----------



## Flip88

Amandarin said:


> Today  doing a White House garden tour



Nice outfit!


----------



## Flip88

Theren said:


> This outfit today turned out much better then I thought
> 
> View attachment 1918194



Yes, it looks great.


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> This outfit today turned out much better then I thought
> 
> View attachment 1918194



I love it, you look great.  Where did you get your boots?


----------



## Theren

Ais said:
			
		

> I love it, you look great.  Where did you get your boots?



I get all my boots at torrid or lane bryant.


----------



## Cullinan

Amandarin said:


> Today  doing a White House garden tour




You look so cute!!

I'm going to get boots like that as soon as I can afford them...


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> This outfit today turned out much better then I thought
> 
> View attachment 1918194



Nice outfit.


----------



## Cullinan

elvisgurly said:


> Nice outfit.




Yes, the jeans fit you perfectly!

I can't understand why women want to be thin when curvy is so much sexier and feminine?????

Curvy girls seem to have more luck with the men - New Man has promised he'll "try to put the roses back in my cheeks".

He's gorgeous - don't know what he sees in me - and all I'd like would be an ER within 6 months so I know he's mine for life


----------



## jaijai1012

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Yes, the jeans fit you perfectly!
> 
> I can't understand why women want to be thin when curvy is so much sexier and feminine?????
> 
> Curvy girls seem to have more luck with the men - New Man has promised he'll "try to put the roses back in my cheeks".
> 
> He's gorgeous - don't know what he sees in me - and all I'd like would be an ER within 6 months so I know he's mine for life



I want to be stick skinny, that way I get to eat my way up to the curves I want. Jk lmao


----------



## Cullinan

jaijai1012 said:


> I want to be stick skinny, that way I get to eat my way up to the curves I want. Jk lmao



No you don't - you freeze all year round (I'm already wearing 2 wool sweaters and a shirt) and people look at you in pity.

Keep your curves - you're beautiful!


----------



## Samia

Hello all lovely ladies!! I haven;t been here for a while, I am sorry I cannot comment on everyone's post but all of you look lovely!!
Love your curves!!
PS: *Sternchen*, great to see you here again! haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Sternchen

Samia said:


> Hello all lovely ladies!! I haven;t been here for a while, I am sorry I cannot comment on everyone's post but all of you look lovely!!
> Love your curves!!
> PS: *Sternchen*, great to see you here again! haven't seen you in a while



Thanks! Yeah, haven't been here in about forever and a day - but I plan to be back more often


----------



## Amandarin

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Nice outfit!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Amandarin

Cullinan said:
			
		

> You look so cute!!
> 
> I'm going to get boots like that as soon as I can afford them...



Thank you! I've been obsessed with these shorts lately lol, I got these at dsw for only $82!


----------



## Cullinan

Amandarin said:


> Thank you! I've been obsessed with these shorts lately lol, I got these at dsw for only $82!



They were a great steal - they suit you perfectly!

Can't wait to see more of your outfits...


----------



## eff

Could any of you lovely ladies help me out with ASOS sizing? I placed a huge order from their Curve line a couple of years ago when it first launched, and everything was way oversized. I'm about a size 14 now and want to try again with some of the Curve pieces that come in that size. Do you all find the line runs big? Or is it pretty true to the size chart now? I want to give them to benefit of the doubt and assume the sizing issues were because the line had just launched, but I dunno :\


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> Here's a pic of my coat, as promised.  She's cheeky
> 
> Coat:  Taifun



Looks lovely and warm - and very flattering.

This plus sized thread contains women so well dressed for their curves that I don't even count them as plus sized.

Plus sized sounds like fat......you girls are ALL beautiful - and very well dressed.


----------



## Candice0985

eff said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies help me out with ASOS sizing? I placed a huge order from their Curve line a couple of years ago when it first launched, and everything was way oversized. I'm about a size 14 now and want to try again with some of the Curve pieces that come in that size. Do you all find the line runs big? Or is it pretty true to the size chart now? I want to give them to benefit of the doubt and assume the sizing issues were because the line had just launched, but I dunno :\


I find it pretty standard for sizing, I have only ordered one thing that was too big but it was less expensive to have it tailored then to return it (shipping isnt free returns from Canada)


----------



## Ais

eff said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies help me out with ASOS sizing? I placed a huge order from their Curve line a couple of years ago when it first launched, and everything was way oversized. I'm about a size 14 now and want to try again with some of the Curve pieces that come in that size. Do you all find the line runs big? Or is it pretty true to the size chart now? I want to give them to benefit of the doubt and assume the sizing issues were because the line had just launched, but I dunno :\



I've only ordered two things from them, supposedly both the same size, but one fit and the other did not.  The one that fit was a pencil skirt, and the item that didn't fit was a pair of pants--they were way too big around the waist; large enough almost to fall off of my hips, even, and I've got wide hips!  I think it just depends on the item.


----------



## Samia

eff said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies help me out with ASOS sizing? I placed a huge order from their Curve line a couple of years ago when it first launched, and everything was way oversized. I'm about a size 14 now and want to try again with some of the Curve pieces that come in that size. Do you all find the line runs big? Or is it pretty true to the size chart now? I want to give them to benefit of the doubt and assume the sizing issues were because the line had just launched, but I dunno :\


From my recent order I can tell you at least on me their sizes run a little big, when I place my next order I will size down. Hope this helps, I ordered different top styles and all ended up being a little big


----------



## Theren

What is this ASOS???


----------



## Mima1104

Theren said:
			
		

> What is this ASOS???



It is an online store, where you can buy clothes from, men's and women's etc


----------



## Theren

Mima1104 said:


> It is an online store, where you can buy clothes from, men's and women's etc


 
Oh really?! Ive been trying to find some trendier clothes since unfortunately lane bryant has some "older looking" clothes.


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> Oh really?! Ive been trying to find some trendier clothes since unfortunately lane bryant has some "older looking" clothes.



You might like this website.

http://www.elegantplus.com/Plus-Size-Clothing-Mall/trendy-plus-size-clothing.htm


----------



## Cullinan

There are lots of designers that have started doing plus sized ranges..

Don't despair...I'm sure you'll find something nice..


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> What is this ASOS???



http://www.asos.com/Women/Curve-Size/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=9577


----------



## Theren

Samia said:


> http://www.asos.com/Women/Curve-Size/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=9577


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sternchen

eff said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies help me out with ASOS sizing? I placed a huge order from their Curve line a couple of years ago when it first launched, and everything was way oversized. I'm about a size 14 now and want to try again with some of the Curve pieces that come in that size. Do you all find the line runs big? Or is it pretty true to the size chart now? I want to give them to benefit of the doubt and assume the sizing issues were because the line had just launched, but I dunno :\



I've only ever ordered a dress from ASOS and I had to send it back because it was huge on me. I would have had to size 2 sizes down on that dress in order for it to fit properly. This was about 6 months ago


----------



## Cullinan

Sternchen said:


> I've only ever ordered a dress from ASOS and I had to send it back because it was huge on me. I would have had to size 2 sizes down on that dress in order for it to fit properly. This was about 6 months ago




Sounds like you need to size down for a good fit


----------



## eff

Thanks for the input everyone... I think I'm just gonna go for it and have the items taken in if they're too big. I just won't get my hopes up that they'll fit when they arrive.


----------



## Ais

Let us know how it goes, please (with pictures!  )


----------



## Cullinan

eff said:


> Could any of you lovely ladies help me out with ASOS sizing? I placed a huge order from their Curve line a couple of years ago when it first launched, and everything was way oversized. I'm about a size 14 now and want to try again with some of the Curve pieces that come in that size. Do you all find the line runs big? Or is it pretty true to the size chart now? I want to give them to benefit of the doubt and assume the sizing issues were because the line had just launched, but I dunno :\




Ditto - looking forward to pics of all of your goodies!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

Theren said:


> Oh really?! Ive been trying to find some trendier clothes since *unfortunately lane bryant has some "older looking" clothes.*


 
ITA - LB have really lost their way the past couple of years.  I used to live in that store, now I can count on both hands the clothes I have bought there in the past year.


----------



## Theren

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> ITA - LB have really lost their way the past couple of years.  I used to live in that store, now I can count on both hands the clothes I have bought there in the past year.



I feel like their clothes aren't made for anyone under 50 anymore. I know I'm bigger but i'd like to dress my age being in my 20s. Ive decided I'm going to look into starting my.own plus size clothing line. I see so many cute outfits and dresses in the regular woman's clothing that they don't make for plus size and I know I could pull it off.. so I've already.got a few drawings and now I'm trying to figure out fabric.


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> I feel like their clothes aren't made for anyone under 50 anymore. I know I'm bigger but i'd like to dress my age being in my 20s. Ive decided I'm going to look into starting my.own plus size clothing line. I see so many cute outfits and dresses in the regular woman's clothing that they don't make for plus size and I know I could pull it off.. so I've already.got a few drawings and now I'm trying to figure out fabric.




Wow - what a terrific idea!!!

Can't wait to see pics of the designs and wish you all the lick in the world - hope its a great success!!!
Google fabric companies to buy large quantities at trade discounts - I'm sure you can make it work!

Good luck


----------



## eff

Hi all, sad to report that two of the three dresses I ordered didn't work and have already been sent back. Here's one of the ones I didn't keep, it was particularly unflattering, the bust poofed out and sagged at the same time(especially from the side, it completely hid my bust)... and a picture of me in jeans for comparison. Sorry for the bathroom pics. I will post a pic of the one that I did keep(this one in black) tomorrow, planning to wear it as part of my costume for Halloween since my original costume didn't work out. Overall, I'm a little disappointed, but will probably order again and just size down.


----------



## Theren

Ladies... as I am working on drawing for my clothing line.. is there any type of clothes you wish that were made in plus size sizes that you've seen? I want to do trendy/ fun clothing that a plus size lady of any size could wear and figured I'd see what gals are looking for.


----------



## Cullinan

eff said:


> Hi all, sad to report that two of the three dresses I ordered didn't work and have already been sent back. Here's one of the ones I didn't keep, it was particularly unflattering, the bust poofed out and sagged at the same time(especially from the side, it completely hid my bust)... and a picture of me in jeans for comparison. Sorry for the bathroom pics. I will post a pic of the one that I did keep(this one in black) tomorrow, planning to wear it as part of my costume for Halloween since my original costume didn't work out. Overall, I'm a little disappointed, but will probably order again and just size down.




I like the red one - if you can get it in your size it would look fantastic!


----------



## Theren

Cullinan said:


> I like the red one - if you can get it in your size it would look fantastic!


 agreed!


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> agreed!




Better get it then lol!!


----------



## Sternchen

eff said:


> Hi all, sad to report that two of the three dresses I ordered didn't work and have already been sent back. Here's one of the ones I didn't keep, it was particularly unflattering, the bust poofed out and sagged at the same time(especially from the side, it completely hid my bust)... and a picture of me in jeans for comparison. Sorry for the bathroom pics. I will post a pic of the one that I did keep(this one in black) tomorrow, planning to wear it as part of my costume for Halloween since my original costume didn't work out. Overall, I'm a little disappointed, but will probably order again and just size down.



Oh nooo, sorry to hear that it didn't work out. I really like the red dress - maybe you could exchange it for a size down?


----------



## eff

Unfortunately that red tulip dress doesn't seem to be available in the main range. The color is really beautiful in person too! It was definitely the nicest of the three. I think it's misleading how they show the models on the website for the Curve line -- I am definitely bigger than them and these dresses I got were in the smallest size in the line(US14). I almost wonder if they make the sample pieces the models wear in a smaller size.


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> Ladies... as I am working on drawing for my clothing line.. is there any type of clothes you wish that were made in plus size sizes that you've seen? I want to do trendy/ fun clothing that a plus size lady of any size could wear and figured I'd see what gals are looking for.




Wow - a real life fashion designer!

Could you post some of your work please?


----------



## Theren

Cullinan said:


> Wow - a real life fashion designer!
> 
> Could you post some of your work please?


 
Im still working on my first three drawings.. as soon as I get them done I will post.


----------



## Ais

eff said:


> Hi all, sad to report that two of the three dresses I ordered didn't work and have already been sent back. Here's one of the ones I didn't keep, it was particularly unflattering, the bust poofed out and sagged at the same time(especially from the side, it completely hid my bust)... and a picture of me in jeans for comparison. Sorry for the bathroom pics. I will post a pic of the one that I did keep(this one in black) tomorrow, planning to wear it as part of my costume for Halloween since my original costume didn't work out. Overall, I'm a little disappointed, but will probably order again and just size down.



That dress, at least in that size, does nothing for your shape.  Glad you sent it back.  On the plus size you look killer in those jeans


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> Ladies... as I am working on drawing for my clothing line.. is there any type of clothes you wish that were made in plus size sizes that you've seen? I want to do trendy/ fun clothing that a plus size lady of any size could wear and figured I'd see what gals are looking for.



I'm always on the hunt for an off-the-shoulder dress; it's a pain finding the strapless bra, but I like showing off my shoulders, neck, and collarbone area without having to find a not-quite-matching bolero to wear over a strapless dress.  A friend of mine wore a skirt that I love.  On the top, it was an under-bust corset and once it hit the waist (cinching it), it flowed into this beautiful low-high skirt with layers--it was a single garment, I asked.  It was divine.  Haven't seen anything like it in plus sizes.


----------



## Theren

Ais said:
			
		

> I'm always on the hunt for an off-the-shoulder dress; it's a pain finding the strapless bra, but I like showing off my shoulders, neck, and collarbone area without having to find a not-quite-matching bolero to wear over a strapless dress.  A friend of mine wore a skirt that I love.  On the top, it was an under-bust corset and once it hit the waist (cinching it), it flowed into this beautiful low-high skirt with layers--it was a single garment, I asked.  It was divine.  Haven't seen anything like it in plus sizes.



Sounds devine!!! I am working on a pea coat that I have been dreaming up for awhile now. Ill get started on an off the shoulder dress too!


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> Im still working on my first three drawings.. as soon as I get them done I will post.




I can't wait to see, as I can design but not draw or sew, so I have to have my designs made up for me.

I'll be watching this space..


----------



## Theren

Here are the first three designs I have. The peacoat jacket I want in black wool with pink ruffled. The dress I was thinking in a pretty root beer color. The sweater I was thinking of a blue color with light brown fur.


----------



## Sternchen

WOW, what amazing drawings!

You have real talent, Theren!


----------



## Theren

Sternchen said:


> WOW, what amazing drawings!
> 
> You have real talent, Theren!


 
Thanks..  Who knows.. maybe one day these will be real peices.


----------



## Theren

Todays outfit


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> Here are the first three designs I have. The peacoat jacket I want in black wool with pink ruffled. The dress I was thinking in a pretty root beer color. The sweater I was thinking of a blue color with light brown fur.
> 
> View attachment 1931361



Wow!

They're amazing!

You are definitely cut out for a career in plus sized fashion!

Beautiful, all of them...I hope you become the Chanel of plus size fashion!!

So talented...


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Theren said:


> Oh really?! Ive been trying to find some trendier clothes since unfortunately lane bryant has some "older looking" clothes.



Ashley Stewart and Torrid has trendier clothes.


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> View attachment 1931593



The stripes really give you a gorgeous shape - throw some of those curves my way please!


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> Todays outfit


I love the stripes! I really hope we have boot weather soon here.

Here is my outfit for today, a casual work day
Cardi- Mango,T-shirt- Zara, Jeans- Evans, Bag- YSL Muse II, Shoes- Charles & Keith, Accessories- Tag watch, Cartier rings and Tiffany bracelets


----------



## Theren

Samia said:
			
		

> I love the stripes! I really hope we have boot weather soon here.
> 
> Here is my outfit for today, a casual work day
> Cardi- Mango,T-shirt- Zara, Jeans- Evans, Bag- YSL Muse II, Shoes- Charles & Keith, Accessories- Tag watch, Cartier rings and Tiffany bracelets



Love everything about this outfit


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> Ladies... as I am working on drawing for my clothing line.. is there any type of clothes you wish that were made in plus size sizes that you've seen? I want to do trendy/ fun clothing that a plus size lady of any size could wear and figured I'd see what gals are looking for.



I hate clothes that have tacky prints.


----------



## Theren

elvisgurly said:


> I hate clothes that have tacky prints.


 OMG Me too!


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> OMG Me too!



I would love to see plus size retro looking clothes that don't cost a fortune!  Also more clothes that can fit a plus size hourglass shape.


----------



## Samia

Hello everyone, here are a couple of outfits of mine recently, sorry for the bad pics
Weekend outfit: Jacket-Peacocks, Top-Zara, Jeans-Evans, Bag-Balenciaga City, Shoes- Tory Burch, Accessories- MK Watch, ADR for H&M bracelet, Chanel Broach, Scarf- Mango






Today for work: H&M- Cardi, Asos- Peplum top (hard to see it in pic!), Trousers- real old ones Isaac Mizrahi from target, Shoes- Steve Madden, Accessories- Tag watch, Tiffany and Cartier, Forever21 necklace


----------



## Theren

Samia said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, here are a couple of outfits of mine recently, sorry for the bad pics
> Weekend outfit: Jacket-Peacocks, Top-Zara, Jeans-Evans, Bag-Balenciaga City, Shoes- Tory Burch, Accessories- MK Watch, ADR for H&M bracelet, Chanel Broach, Scarf- Mango
> 
> Today for work: H&M- Cardi, Asos- Peplum top (hard to see it in pic!), Trousers- real old ones Isaac Mizrahi from target, Shoes- Steve Madden, Accessories- Tag watch, Tiffany and Cartier, Forever21 necklace



You always look amazing.. always.
Here is my outfit for today.


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> You always look amazing.. always.
> Here is my outfit for today.
> 
> View attachment 1942800



Thank you I try my best to look put together.
Love your belted look, I wish I could do it but just looks terrible on me.


----------



## Theren

Samia said:
			
		

> Thank you I try my best to look put together.
> Love your belted look, I wish I could do it but just looks terrible on me.



Every outfit you post looks fantastic on you. I'm honestly not a big fan of the belt because I feel it makes my chest look bigger than it already is ( I'm carrying around G's) but my husband loves it.. so I wear it for him.


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> You always look amazing.. always.
> Here is my outfit for today.
> 
> View attachment 1942800




You also look amazing - your jeans are a perfect fit and very flattering, and the rest of the outfit is nice as well!!!

It must be warmer where you are than England as I couldn't wear 3/4 sleeves or I'd freeze!!!:


----------



## doulosforhim

Theren said:


> Todays outfit
> 
> View attachment 1931593



What an amazing outfit!!!
Love that top !


----------



## jaijai1012

On a rare date with my DH without our LOs


----------



## Theren

doulosforhim said:


> What an amazing outfit!!!
> Love that top !


Thank you so much!


jaijai1012 said:


> On a rare date with my DH without our LOs


Where is the plus in your size.. very cute outfit!


----------



## jaijai1012

Theren said:
			
		

> Where is the plus in your size.. very cute outfit!



Omg thank you so much!


----------



## Cullinan

Theren said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Where is the plus in your size.. very cute outfit!



She doesn't look plus sized at all - just looks very nice and very well dressed to me too!!


----------



## jaijai1012

Cullinan said:
			
		

> She doesn't look plus sized at all - just looks very nice and very well dressed to me too!!



Thanks Cullinan, you always give the nicest compliments dear


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> You always look amazing.. always.
> Here is my outfit for today.
> 
> View attachment 1942800



Looks great, very comfy but also stylish.  I like it


----------



## Ais

Sorry about the black line in the middle, I'm not supposed to advertise my blog before a certain number of posts and I've started watermarking things so I had to hide it.


----------



## Samia

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> On a rare date with my DH without our LOs


 love the outfit and I agree you are not plus size 




			
				Ais said:
			
		

> Sorry about the black line in the middle, I'm not supposed to advertise my blog before a certain number of posts and I've started watermarking things so I had to hide it.


Looking great as usual!


----------



## Samia

At the movies today: Jeans from MK, top by Zara, Cardi is Kenneth Cole, scarf is MCQ, flats by Steve Madden, bag is Balenciaga Hip.


----------



## nova_girl

Samia said:


> At the movies today: Jeans from MK, top by Zara, Cardi is Kenneth Cole, scarf is MCQ, flats by Steve Madden, bag is Balenciaga Hip.



Bag twins! I have a black Hip


----------



## Samia

nova_girl said:


> Bag twins! I have a black Hip


----------



## jaijai1012

Samia said:
			
		

> love the outfit and I agree you are not plus size
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks dear, I've been working hard this year to lose my baby weight. My LO turned 1 this month and I lost a total of 45 pounds and counting!
> I'm now a size 8/10


----------



## Cullinan

Samia said:


> At the movies today: Jeans from MK, top by Zara, Cardi is Kenneth Cole, scarf is MCQ, flats by Steve Madden, bag is Balenciaga Hip.




Love your outfit - the different shades of blue and black work so well together


----------



## Samia

Cullinan said:


> Love your outfit - the different shades of blue and black work so well together


Thank you


----------



## Cullinan

Samia said:


> Thank you




You're very welcome!!

I'm a clothesaholic and it gives me great pleasure to look at such gorgeous well-co-ordinated outfits, whereas there are only 4 different colour in my wardrobe because I'm not very good at colour combining for myself


----------



## Samia

^ most of my clothes are black but I am trying my best to incorporate color. But you know what basic colors always work 
Today I wore: Jeans by Micheal Micheal Kors, Tops by asos and jacket by Mango.


----------



## Cullinan

Samia said:


> ^ most of my clothes are black but I am trying my best to incorporate color. But you know what basic colors always work
> Today I wore: Jeans by Micheal Micheal Kors, Tops by asos and jacket by Mango.




You look really nice and of course basic colours always work...

But how about accessorising with a red scarf or bag to brighten it up??

Then you can gradually incorporate colour into your wardrobe lol


----------



## Samia

Cullinan said:


> You look really nice and of course basic colours always work...
> 
> But how about accessorising with a red scarf or bag to brighten it up??
> 
> Then you can gradually incorporate colour into your wardrobe lol



True, I need to do that, I do have bright bags but I mostly reach for a few basic ones


----------



## Cullinan

Samia said:


> True, I need to do that, I do have bright bags but I mostly reach for a few basic ones




Yes, it's easy to use the same accessories all of the time, it's only now that I've started experimenting with coloured accessories myself - I'm using pale pink, as I wear a lot of navy blue, and the 2 go together so well!

Be adventurous - you'll find it gets easier lol


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

I bought these genes months ago and had been hesitant about wearing them. However, I gave it a  go this weekend...

Black Tank/Blazer - Lane Bryant
Jeans - DKNY
Shoes - Tory Burch
Bag - LV Artsy GM


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I bought these genes months ago and had been hesitant about wearing them. However, I gave it a  go this weekend...
> 
> Black Tank/Blazer - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - DKNY
> Shoes - Tory Burch
> Bag - LV Artsy GM


Love the jeans on you, they look fab!

I have a hard time finding jeans, I don't fit into the regular high street brands like Zara, H&M and mango for bottoms, I can fit into all L- XL tops in these brands but for jeans I have to go looking else where. I have a few Micheal Micheal Kors pairs from his plus size line but they don't fit well, I really want a nice pair of well fitted jeans. Also this problem extends into my trousers for work!


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Samia said:


> Love the jeans on you, they look fab!
> 
> I have a hard time finding jeans, I don't fit into the regular high street brands like Zara, H&M and mango for bottoms, I can fit into all L- XL tops in these brands but for jeans I have to go looking else where. I have a few Micheal Micheal Kors pairs from his plus size line but they don't fit well, I really want a nice pair of well fitted jeans. Also this problem extends into my trousers for work!



I know what you mean... I hardly fit into their XL's. No luck with their bottoms either. Wish they'd start producing clothes in bigger sizes. :|


----------



## Cullinan

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I bought these genes months ago and had been hesitant about wearing them. However, I gave it a  go this weekend...
> 
> Black Tank/Blazer - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - DKNY
> Shoes - Tory Burch
> Bag - LV Artsy GM



Wow - you look terrific!!!

I love leopard print jeans and am trying to find a pair myself - I had them when I was 16 but then they went out of fashion!!!

I'll check out DKNY and see what sizes they come in.

You look HOT!


----------



## Captivating

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I bought these genes months ago and had been hesitant about wearing them. However, I gave it a  go this weekend...
> 
> Black Tank/Blazer - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - DKNY
> Shoes - Tory Burch
> Bag - LV Artsy GM



Love those jeans!


----------



## Cullinan

Captivating said:


> Love those jeans!



I know - I keep looking at her pic!!!

I still have photos of me in my leopard print jeans.which I blew all of my monthly allowance on when I was 16, and I'm desperate to find another pair now they're around again.

It's my favourite pic on the whole plus sized thread - I think she looks amazing and very beautiful!!!


----------



## bethtx_2000

Cullinan said:
			
		

> I know - I keep looking at her pic!!!
> 
> I still have photos of me in my leopard print jeans.which I blew all of my monthly allowance on when I was 16, and I'm desperate to find another pair now they're around again.
> 
> It's my favourite pic on the whole plus sized thread - I think she looks amazing and very beautiful!!!



I found 2 really cute pairs of skinnys from Macys.  One is a leopard pair and one is a black and gold baroque.  They are on the website though the picture doesn't do them justice.  The brand is Seven7.


----------



## Cullinan

bethtx_2000 said:


> I found 2 really cute pairs of skinnys from Macys.  One is a leopard pair and one is a black and gold baroque.  They are on the website though the picture doesn't do them justice.  The brand is Seven7.



Thanks a million!!

I've seen Seven7 in my local TKMAXX so I might even find a bargain pair, although I'll check out the website first.

I know they're really good quality so I wouldn't be worried about ordering them..

If I find a pair that fit I might get the barque ones you described as well now that top name skinnies are getting hard to find in the UK - it's flares or jeggings!!!


----------



## Ais

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> I bought these genes months ago and had been hesitant about wearing them. However, I gave it a  go this weekend...
> 
> Black Tank/Blazer - Lane Bryant
> Jeans - DKNY
> Shoes - Tory Burch
> Bag - LV Artsy GM



Glad you gave them a shot, they look great


----------



## Ais

Not sure about these outfits, still recovering from sleep deprivation...they could be big fails.  But well, I wore them anyway, including the belt that did nothing except add a little silver.


----------



## designerdreamin

Ais said:


> Not sure about these outfits, still recovering from sleep deprivation...they could be big fails.  But well, I wore them anyway, including the belt that did nothing except add a little silver.




Wow! Wow! Wow!  You look awesome   Great outfits


----------



## jaijai1012

Ais said:
			
		

> Not sure about these outfits, still recovering from sleep deprivation...they could be big fails.  But well, I wore them anyway, including the belt that did nothing except add a little silver.



You look awesome! Did you lose like 20 pounds or something??? You're so tiny now! 
Please share details about the shirt in the first pic, I want it!


----------



## Samia

Ais said:
			
		

> Not sure about these outfits, still recovering from sleep deprivation...they could be big fails.  But well, I wore them anyway, including the belt that did nothing except add a little silver.



Love both the looks, they are far from being fails, you really look fantastic!! 
I love your black top in the first pic, mind sharing the brand


----------



## Ais

jaijai1012 said:


> You look awesome! Did you lose like 20 pounds or something??? You're so tiny now!
> Please share details about the shirt in the first pic, I want it!



15lbs, tiny huh?  LOL I think that's the shirt being nice! 
The long top is from Vero Moda, I got it the summer before last, also have it in beige but it looks better in black IMO.  I have to wear a cami normally because otherwise it could flash everyone--safety pins were used when I wore it the other day.


----------



## Ais

Samia said:


> Love both the looks, they are far from being fails, you really look fantastic!!
> I love your black top in the first pic, mind sharing the brand



Thank you, and it's Vero Moda--I walked in the day they were unpacking them and snagged the only two XLs they had in each color.  But this was not this summer, but the summer before--so kinda old blouses.


----------



## Ais

designerdreamin said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!  You look awesome   Great outfits



Awww thank you


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Thank you, and it's Vero Moda--I walked in the day they were unpacking them and snagged the only two XLs they had in each color.  But this was not this summer, but the summer before--so kinda old blouses.


Thanks for the info anyway and the blouse looks awesome on you


----------



## Cullinan

Ais said:


> Not sure about these outfits, still recovering from sleep deprivation...they could be big fails.  But well, I wore them anyway, including the belt that did nothing except add a little silver.



You look great in both, don't worry, sleep deprivation didn't curb your style!!

Hope you had a nice time anyway!!!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Samia said:


> Love the jeans on you, they look fab!
> 
> I have a hard time finding jeans, I don't fit into the regular high street brands like Zara, H&M and mango for bottoms, I can fit into all L- XL tops in these brands but for jeans I have to go looking else where. I have a few Micheal Micheal Kors pairs from his plus size line but they don't fit well, I really want a nice pair of well fitted jeans. Also this problem extends into my trousers for work!



Thanks everyone! :shame:

For jeans . . . what about NYDJ oe Kut from Nordstrom? Love those.


----------



## Cullinan

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Thanks everyone! :shame:
> 
> For jeans . . . what about NYDJ oe Kut from Nordstrom? Love those.




Have you tried them on?

If they really suit you then get a couple of pairs because jeans are so hard to find...

Good luck I your jeans search - I find it a real nightmare!!


----------



## Belated Bloomer

^ Love both outfits! I personally love the cardi...


----------



## Samia

What happened to *Cullinan*?


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Thanks everyone! :shame:
> 
> For jeans . . . what about NYDJ oe Kut from Nordstrom? Love those.


Thanks, I will have to get a pair to see if they work for me.


----------



## Theren

Samia said:


> What happened to *Cullinan*?



I just saw this too!


----------



## bedhead

Samia said:


> Thanks, I will have to get a pair to see if they work for me.



I was going to suggest NYDJ for you too. Their plus-size jeans are cut well and are very comfortable.


----------



## Samia

bedhead said:


> I was going to suggest NYDJ for you too. Their plus-size jeans are cut well and are very comfortable.


Any idea on sizes? they run small/ big or true? I will have to order them online


----------



## bedhead

Samia said:


> Any idea on sizes? they run small/ big or true? I will have to order them online



It varies on the different styles, but I find that the plus-sized skinny jeans & legging jeans run pretty TTS. I've tried the bootcut ones and they seem to run a little bigger, but not a whole size bigger. 

I found a NYDJ size chart at Nordstrom - hopefully that will help you determine which size to order: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nydj-sheri-shattered-print-skinny-jeans-plus/3399723?origin=sizechart&tn=Sizeandfit_popup


----------



## nova_girl

This might be old news, but if any of you live near Potomac Mills in VA, the H&M there now stocks the H&M+ line (and H&M Mama). The last time I went there the store was closed for renovations; I don't know when it re-opened but they must have started carrying the lines then. It was a pretty small selection in relation to the rest of the store (of course) but I thought it was a huge step forward to even have the line there at all. I really liked a lot of the things and bought a pair of work pants and leggings. I found the sizing to be a bit weird though because I can wear a Large in some of the regular H&M dresses depending on the cut, so I thought I'd be good with an XL in the plus size range but I ended up needing a 2XL! 

If anyone has an H&M near them that's being renovated I'd check the store once the renovations are done to see if they stock the plus size line.


----------



## Samia

bedhead said:


> It varies on the different styles, but I find that the plus-sized skinny jeans & legging jeans run pretty TTS. I've tried the bootcut ones and they seem to run a little bigger, but not a whole size bigger.
> 
> I found a NYDJ size chart at Nordstrom - hopefully that will help you determine which size to order: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nydj-sheri-shattered-print-skinny-jeans-plus/3399723?origin=sizechart&tn=Sizeandfit_popup


Thanks for the info but in general I always have problems in sizing with most plus size lines, I think when they make plus size clothes they make it for big girls who are tall too and forget short ones like me!


----------



## Samia

nova_girl said:


> This might be old news, but if any of you live near Potomac Mills in VA, the H&M there now stocks the H&M+ line (and H&M Mama). The last time I went there the store was closed for renovations; I don't know when it re-opened but they must have started carrying the lines then. It was a pretty small selection in relation to the rest of the store (of course) but I thought it was a huge step forward to even have the line there at all. I really liked a lot of the things and bought a pair of work pants and leggings. I found the sizing to be a bit weird though because I can wear a Large in some of the regular H&M dresses depending on the cut, so I thought I'd be good with an XL in the plus size range but I ended up needing a 2XL!
> 
> If anyone has an H&M near them that's being renovated I'd check the store once the renovations are done to see if they stock the plus size line.


My H&M used to have the line but I think not anymore.


----------



## nova_girl

Samia said:


> My H&M used to have the line but I think not anymore.



One of the things I loved about being in England was that the H&M stores had the plus size line so I'm super happy that it's at my local H&M now. I wonder if they take the line away from stores if it doesn't sell well?


----------



## Stophle

Ais said:


> Here's a pic of my coat, as promised.  She's cheeky
> 
> Coat:  Taifun



Sorry for resurrecting your old post, but I love your jacket and was wondering where you bought it? I saw it's Taifun, but I'm not having a lot of luck with my Google search (darned interwebs!).


----------



## Sternchen

Where did Cullinan go?


----------



## Ais

Stophle said:


> Sorry for resurrecting your old post, but I love your jacket and was wondering where you bought it? I saw it's Taifun, but I'm not having a lot of luck with my Google search (darned interwebs!).



No worries.  I bought it at Magasin, which is a sort of outlet store (or maybe a shopping center, not sure what to call it) here in Copenhagen.  I can't seem to post a link out here, so I'll PM you with the website.


----------



## Ais

Just today's outfit.


----------



## Samia

Sternchen said:


> Where did Cullinan go?



I have no idea?!


----------



## Ais

Not on the members list?


----------



## Theren

Ais said:


> Just today's outfit.



Love love love


----------



## malmccy

Pardon the mess.


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> Love love love



Thank you


----------



## Ais

malmccy said:


> Pardon the mess.



Wish I had the legs for that kind of skirt, everything from the knees up is just not happy


----------



## malmccy

Ais said:


> Wish I had the legs for that kind of skirt, everything from the knees up is just not happy



I am sure you could wear a skirt like that no problem!


----------



## clcoons

malmccy said:


> I am sure you could wear a skirt like that no problem!



agreed! AIS is hot!


----------



## Belated Bloomer

malmccy said:


> Pardon the mess.



Stylish! I haven't tried wearing colored tights yet, but this is quite convincing.


----------



## bedhead

Samia said:


> Thanks for the info but in general I always have problems in sizing with most plus size lines, I think when they make plus size clothes they make it for big girls who are tall too and forget short ones like me!



That's true, they do usually have a long inseam, though at Zappos they at least mention the inseam length for each item. I know NYDJ do have some "short" length jeans, but I don't know what the inseam length is on them, or if they come in the skinny style. The only ones I've seen in the short length were straight-leg.


----------



## malmccy

Belated Bloomer said:


> Stylish! I haven't tried wearing colored tights yet, but this is quite convincing.



Thanks! You should try it. I tend to wear lots of skirts and dresses in the winter. In NYC it's not easily done without tights. Enjoy experimenting with color and pattern.


----------



## lulugirl896

Here's a suit I picked up recently from K&G. I was worried about looking like a pumpkin but I think it worked out in the end


----------



## Captivating

lulugirl896 said:


> Here's a suit I picked up recently from K&G. I was worried about looking like a pumpkin but I think it worked out in the end



Love it!


----------



## lulugirl896

This is my favorite jacket. I got it from Avenue when they carried the Gloria Vanderbilt collection. The skirt is from Eloquii.


----------



## mrs moulds

lulugirl896 said:


> Here's a suit I picked up recently from K&G. I was worried about looking like a pumpkin but I think it worked out in the end



Honey, you ain't looking like a pumpkin! Love the color.


----------



## Belated Bloomer

lulugirl896 said:


> This is my favorite jacket. I got it from Avenue when they carried the Gloria Vanderbilt collection. The skirt is from Eloquii.



Looking great! I've been wanting a floral blazer too...but haven't found one  in my size.


----------



## Belated Bloomer

This was my first time to wear and own a lace maxi skirt!


----------



## designerdreamin

Belated Bloomer said:


> This was my first time to wear and own a lace maxi skirt!



You look gorgeous!


----------



## Sternchen

Belated, you look great!

I looooooooooooooooooooove your bag!!


----------



## Belated Bloomer

designerdreamin said:


> You look gorgeous!



Aww, thank you.


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Sternchen said:


> Belated, you look great!
> 
> I looooooooooooooooooooove your bag!!


Thank you, Sternchen. It's my mom's. She's kept it from her teenage years.


----------



## reneesbertrand

Wow every dress in thread looks so cool even though i am not plus sized but looking at such pictures i wish i was too. haha


----------



## Ais

Wore this to a party/lunch today, normally I don't wear shiny/metallic sheen clothing, but I figured I could get away with it just this once.


----------



## Ais

Belated Bloomer said:


> This was my first time to wear and own a lace maxi skirt!



Very pretty!


----------



## Zahzah

Ais said:


> Wore this to a party/lunch today, normally I don't wear shiny/metallic sheen clothing, but I figured I could get away with it just this once.



Omg love the cuff where did you get it from?


----------



## Ais

Zahzah, I got it at Føtex, just a local shop that's kinda like walmart but much, much smaller.


----------



## Belated Bloomer

I agree! Ais, that cuff is such a statement-maker!


----------



## lulugirl896

Ais said:


> Zahzah, I got it at Føtex, just a local shop that's kinda like walmart but much, much smaller.


Does the cuff match the earrings or was that a coincidence? Love them!


----------



## Ais

lulugirl896 said:


> Does the cuff match the earrings or was that a coincidence? Love them!



It matches, not a coincidence at all   When I spotted them, I just had to have them.  I didn't see a matching ring, though, or I would have gotten that, too.


----------



## Ais

Belated Bloomer said:


> I agree! Ais, that cuff is such a statement-maker!



For sure, though according to most of my guy friend's the statement is "I'm a superhero", lol, okay with me I suppose


----------



## Idun

Ais said:


> Wore this to a party/lunch today, normally I don't wear shiny/metallic sheen clothing, but I figured I could get away with it just this once.




I LOVE the top  Where is it from? You look great


----------



## Idun

Belated Bloomer said:


> This was my first time to wear and own a lace maxi skirt!



You looks amazing - great outfit


----------



## Ais

Idun said:


> I LOVE the top  Where is it from? You look great



It's from Zizzi    Their "just dance" line


----------



## Ais

lulugirl896 said:


> Here's a suit I picked up recently from K&G. I was worried about looking like a pumpkin but I think it worked out in the end



I didn't see this before now (picture didn't load before).  I love this outfit on you, it's fantastic!


----------



## lulugirl896

Ais said:


> I didn't see this before now (picture didn't load before).  I love this outfit on you, it's fantastic!



Thank you! This is one of my 'Mad Men' inspired looks, lol!


----------



## Gerry

Ladies, just curious.....what is your favorite bra and why? I just found the back smoothing bra from Lane Bryant and I lve it!!!! I am not super big....a 38-40 C and the wider sides seem to make the bra fit wonderfully! Any other input out there?


----------



## Sternchen

Gerry said:


> Ladies, just curious.....what is your favorite bra and why? I just found the back smoothing bra from Lane Bryant and I lve it!!!! I am not super big....a 38-40 C and the wider sides seem to make the bra fit wonderfully! Any other input out there?



I used to love the Cacique Balkonette Bras from LB, but now that I live in Germany I can't get them.

I wear a 100D and I buy my bras from the brand Triumph. They don't cary 100+ in stores so I order them online but they are really great.


----------



## Kelechi




----------



## Ais

Change of Scandinavia
I was introduced to it by a couple of friends, one of them wears a 28D and the other wears a 44A and their bra size range also fits me; and they're pretty.  Other than that, I have some nice Bali bras, but they are tougher for me to get here.


----------



## Ais

Kelechi said:


> Liz Claiborne shirt. Black leggings.




Beautiful blouse


----------



## Kelechi

Ais said:
			
		

> Beautiful blouse



Thank you.


----------



## lulugirl896

Gerry said:


> Ladies, just curious.....what is your favorite bra and why? I just found the back smoothing bra from Lane Bryant and I lve it!!!! I am not super big....a 38-40 C and the wider sides seem to make the bra fit wonderfully! Any other input out there?



I recently started wearing longline bras from Cacique and I am in love with them. They don't dig in and they wear for long periods comfortably. 
I also have a few from Hips and Curves but those are more....ahem....dressy


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Idun said:


> You looks amazing - great outfit



Thanks!


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Here's a recent outfit I wore when my friends and I had our Christmas get-together. 






What are your holiday looks?


----------



## Belated Bloomer

Kelechi said:


> View attachment 1977437


----------



## lulugirl896

Today's outfit- finally feeling like wintertime!


----------



## Ais

lulugirl896 said:


> Today's outfit- finally feeling like wintertime!



Finally wintertime?  You want some of our snow, you can have it 
Great outfit, by the by, classic


----------



## lulugirl896

Ais said:


> Finally wintertime?  You want some of our snow, you can have it
> Great outfit, by the by, classic



Give me the cold! I love winter clothes- boots and sweaters!


----------



## Kelechi

I wore black leather flat Franco Sarto shoes. Thanks so much.


----------



## Samia

Tonight's outfit for star gazing and meteor shower 
Dress- MbMJ
Cardi- Kenneth Cole 
Hunter boots 
Accessories: Tag Watch, Hermes and Cartier
And Balenciaga Hip


----------



## mrs moulds

Ais said:


> Sorry about the black line in the middle, I'm not supposed to advertise my blog before a certain number of posts and I've started watermarking things so I had to hide it.



Love, love your style. Girl, you don't look like a plus - size person. I know a lot of people that is paying good money to have a curvy figure like yours!


----------



## arnott

lulugirl896 said:


> Today's outfit- finally feeling like wintertime!




I like the top!  Is it a cowl neck?


----------



## Ais

mrs moulds said:


> Love, love your style. Girl, you don't look like a plus - size person. I know a lot of people that is paying good money to have a curvy figure like yours!


 

I wear an 18 most of the time   I just carry it pretty well.


----------



## mrs moulds

Ais said:


> I wear an 18 most of the time   I just carry it pretty well.



No way! Honey, the labels inside your clothes must be wrong!


----------



## lulugirl896

arnott said:


> I like the top!  Is it a cowl neck?



It's cowl neck but it dips pretty low so I wear a shell underneath.


----------



## Ais

mrs moulds said:


> No way! Honey, the labels inside your clothes must be wrong!



LOL, nah they're accurate.  I thought I could size down in jeans and bought a 16 at H&M (that's a 46 here) and they were just uncomfortably snug on the thighs.


----------



## elvisgurly

For those of you here with a plus size hourglass shape which jeans/pants brands do you like the most?


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

elvisgurly said:


> For those of you here with a plus size hourglass shape which jeans/pants brands do you like the most?


Tint jeans from JCpenneys, apple bottoms jeans, and Levi's.


----------



## Ais

I have some catching up to do, both outfits were made for wearing my new boots   I'm pretty happy with them!


----------



## Theren

Love the two outfits... I have been pre-occupied and havent taken pictures.. I will take some this weekend and for christmas though!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ais said:


> I have some catching up to do, both outfits were made for wearing my new boots   I'm pretty happy with them!



Wow- super cute!


----------



## Ais

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow- super cute!


Thank you


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> Love the two outfits... I have been pre-occupied and havent taken pictures.. I will take some this weekend and for christmas though!


I probably won't have pics up for a few days, maybe one tomorrow but then I'll be out in the middle of nowhere (aka no net connection for miles) for Christmas itself...


----------



## Theren

Ais said:


> I probably won't have pics up for a few days, maybe one tomorrow but then I'll be out in the middle of nowhere (aka no net connection for miles) for Christmas itself...



I can't wait to see what pictures you bring back. We are going to a small get together for some friends tonight who moved to Oklahoma and they are back for the holidays. Here it's my outfit.


----------



## Sternchen

I am incredibly frustrated with my wardrobe ush:

I have a bunch of STUFF but nothing that really fits together.

What are *essentials* that you guys must have in your closets that are plus-size friendly?


----------



## jaijai1012

Sternchen said:
			
		

> I am incredibly frustrated with my wardrobe ush:
> 
> I have a bunch of STUFF but nothing that really fits together.
> 
> What are essentials that you guys must have in your closets that are plus-size friendly?



Hmmm for me it's leggings, skinny jeans, cardigans, and nice jackets.


----------



## Sternchen

I wish I could wear skinny jeans and leggings. My calves are "skinny" when compared to my thighs, so it kinda makes my leg look like a V when I wear skinny anything. Not really a good look for me ush:


----------



## jaijai1012

Sternchen said:
			
		

> I wish I could wear skinny jeans and leggings. My calves are "skinny" when compared to my thighs, so it kinda makes my leg look like a V when I wear skinny anything. Not really a good look for me ush:



How about those slim boot cuts then? Would that help "balance" out the V? 
I have a great pair that I love, I'll try to post a pic for you later


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> I can't wait to see what pictures you bring back. We are going to a small get together for some friends tonight who moved to Oklahoma and they are back for the holidays. Here it's my outfit.


Super cute outfit!


----------



## Samia

Sternchen said:


> I am incredibly frustrated with my wardrobe ush:
> 
> I have a bunch of STUFF but nothing that really fits together.
> 
> What are *essentials* that you guys must have in your closets that are plus-size friendly?



Blazers
Tunics,
Jeans but not skinny doesn't work with my body or all tops I have so I prefer wide leg.
Basic shirts- but downs
Dresses, lots of dresses and tights work for me, easy to put together and look more polished for work.


----------



## Samia

lulugirl896 said:


> Today's outfit- finally feeling like wintertime!


Cute outfit!


Ais said:


> I have some catching up to do, both outfits were made for wearing my new boots   I'm pretty happy with them!


Looking great!


----------



## Sternchen

jaijai1012 said:


> How about those slim boot cuts then? Would that help "balance" out the V?
> I have a great pair that I love, I'll try to post a pic for you later



Thank you  I just got a pair of slim straight legged jeans but they can't really be categorized as skinny. It takes a while to get used to but people are saying that the jeans look good. 



Samia said:


> Blazers
> Tunics,
> Jeans but not skinny doesn't work with my body or all tops I have so I prefer wide leg.
> Basic shirts- but downs
> Dresses, lots of dresses and tights work for me, easy to put together and look more polished for work.



Thank you Samia 

I have a few blazers for work, but they are all black and match with my pantsuits. I need to invest in some others that aren't black / grey and that can be paired up with other things.

I am missing some very basic things - like a white tshirt. I *do* have a white blouse, though - so that is a start!! 

Looking for some great dresses and tights now. I ordered some FOUR months ago from H&M and they will hopefully finally come in January, lol.


----------



## mrs moulds

Ais said:


> Wore this to a party/lunch today, normally I don't wear shiny/metallic sheen clothing, but I figured I could get away with it just this once.



Love this!


----------



## Ais

Sternchen said:


> I am incredibly frustrated with my wardrobe ush:
> 
> I have a bunch of STUFF but nothing that really fits together.
> 
> What are *essentials* that you guys must have in your closets that are plus-size friendly?



Essentials:  

If your foundation is lacking, your whole outfit will look off.  So, lets start there.

A good bra, one that fits and supports youif you havent been professionally fitted you might want to try it sometime; four boobs, aka muffin boob, is ugly; anything where the underwire digs in, the shoulder strap leaves bruises, or the band is riding up your back isn't giving you the support you need.  Underwear that does not give you severe muffin top or cut through your cheekmulti-cheek is as bad as muffin top, just on your butt, which makes it worse in my opinion.  Shapewear, if youre wearing something fitted it will smooth things out.

After you have a good foundation:

_Jeans_try all kinds, even if you discounted them due to body shape, a skinny jean with a pair of heels is usually a pretty safe bet even for those of us with bigger thighs.  If you absolutely hate them, then just get jeans that work for you.  Please, jeans that _fit_muffin top and saggy bottom are both bad, bad things.  If, like me, your hips/butt are significantly larger than your waist, wear an inconspicuous belt to keep them up.

_Leggings_if for nothing else than to lounge around your house; though, personally, I like to wear them under skirts of all lengths when its colder.  If you decide to try them, maybe start with them under long tunics or dresses for a more casual feel to the item, if its not a dressing up occasion.  

_Pencil Skirts_no matter what shape you are, usually a pencil skirt will work on you.  If you havent tried them before, dont discount them.  They are good for all shape types, plus size or not; as a bonus, their also timeless, this style has survived for ages, so you know when you buy one you can use it for years to come and no one will think twice.  

_Wrap skirts/dresses/blouses_it may be considered a cop out by some, but I love wraps because I can control how snug or loose an item is; naturally this doesnt apply with faux wraps, Im talking about the real deal.  If youre nervous about flashing, its nothing a few safety pins, a cami, or a pair of leggings won't solve.

_Little black dress_in any style you choose, an LBD is an absolute must-have for any wardrobe.  Theyre good for events of all kinds.

_Dress pants_like the LBD, they come in handy for various occasions, so get a pair.

_Blazers_nothing, and I mean nothing, is easier to use to dress up a pair of jeans and a t-shirt than a blazer and a pair of ballet flats, or heels.  Its a much more put together look, and you dont lose enough comfort to justify not doing it.  

_Ballet flats_this is all about your taste, personally I stick with black ones and I like the pointed toes; because then I can wear them with anything, though if you want to go trendy you can always try stripes or animal print.  There are so many ballet flats out there, something for everyone.

_Heels_make sure that if you are going to wear them to an event where you have to stand/walk/dance for 20 minutes or more, you wont have a blister on your foot.  If all else fails, swap to the classy ballet flats you had in your purse when the night wears on.

_Accessories_belts, emphasize the smallest part of your waist when you want to, its also good for breaking up solid-color blouses and drawing the eye if you want to; wear it on the smallest part of your body, just try it at home if you're uncertain.  Scarves, you can wear them around your neck, head (bohemian style) or latch them onto your purse if you arent comfy wearing them, but your outfit needs the extra boost.  Jewelry, every woman should have a set of pearls, much like the LBD theyve stood the test of time and theyre tasteful and elegant.

Good luck and sorry for the novel.


----------



## Amandarin

Christmas Eve Party 

Shirt - Dorothy Perkins
Jeans - Paige Denim
Shoes (obvi unseen) - Dolce Vita


----------



## Sternchen

Ais said:


> Essentials:
> 
> If your foundation is lacking, your whole outfit will look off.  So, lets start there.
> 
> A good bra, one that fits and supports youif you havent been professionally fitted you might want to try it sometime; four boobs, aka muffin boob, is ugly; anything where the underwire digs in, the shoulder strap leaves bruises, or the band is riding up your back isn't giving you the support you need.  Underwear that does not give you severe muffin top or cut through your cheekmulti-cheek is as bad as muffin top, just on your butt, which makes it worse in my opinion.  Shapewear, if youre wearing something fitted it will smooth things out.
> 
> After you have a good foundation:
> 
> _Jeans_try all kinds, even if you discounted them due to body shape, a skinny jean with a pair of heels is usually a pretty safe bet even for those of us with bigger thighs.  If you absolutely hate them, then just get jeans that work for you.  Please, jeans that _fit_muffin top and saggy bottom are both bad, bad things.  If, like me, your hips/butt are significantly larger than your waist, wear an inconspicuous belt to keep them up.
> 
> _Leggings_if for nothing else than to lounge around your house; though, personally, I like to wear them under skirts of all lengths when its colder.  If you decide to try them, maybe start with them under long tunics or dresses for a more casual feel to the item, if its not a dressing up occasion.
> 
> _Pencil Skirts_no matter what shape you are, usually a pencil skirt will work on you.  If you havent tried them before, dont discount them.  They are good for all shape types, plus size or not; as a bonus, their also timeless, this style has survived for ages, so you know when you buy one you can use it for years to come and no one will think twice.
> 
> _Wrap skirts/dresses/blouses_it may be considered a cop out by some, but I love wraps because I can control how snug or loose an item is; naturally this doesnt apply with faux wraps, Im talking about the real deal.  If youre nervous about flashing, its nothing a few safety pins, a cami, or a pair of leggings won't solve.
> 
> _Little black dress_in any style you choose, an LBD is an absolute must-have for any wardrobe.  Theyre good for events of all kinds.
> 
> _Dress pants_like the LBD, they come in handy for various occasions, so get a pair.
> 
> _Blazers_nothing, and I mean nothing, is easier to use to dress up a pair of jeans and a t-shirt than a blazer and a pair of ballet flats, or heels.  Its a much more put together look, and you dont lose enough comfort to justify not doing it.
> 
> _Ballet flats_this is all about your taste, personally I stick with black ones and I like the pointed toes; because then I can wear them with anything, though if you want to go trendy you can always try stripes or animal print.  There are so many ballet flats out there, something for everyone.
> 
> _Heels_make sure that if you are going to wear them to an event where you have to stand/walk/dance for 20 minutes or more, you wont have a blister on your foot.  If all else fails, swap to the classy ballet flats you had in your purse when the night wears on.
> 
> _Accessories_belts, emphasize the smallest part of your waist when you want to, its also good for breaking up solid-color blouses and drawing the eye if you want to; wear it on the smallest part of your body, just try it at home if you're uncertain.  Scarves, you can wear them around your neck, head (bohemian style) or latch them onto your purse if you arent comfy wearing them, but your outfit needs the extra boost.  Jewelry, every woman should have a set of pearls, much like the LBD theyve stood the test of time and theyre tasteful and elegant.
> 
> Good luck and sorry for the novel.



I just wanted to let you know that I printed out your post and that I love you  haha

Seriously, your post was amazing!

I think I'm good on the underwear / bra department. I haven't ventured into Shapewear, though. I have been looking at a "suit" (a whole-body thing with shorts that goes until just under the boobs and has straps that go to the shoulders) from Spanx. Just not sure if I can / want to spend the 100+ on it.

I think my biggest problem is my "***-Teau". It's like a plateau...but my butt. It just kinda STICKS OUT there. It makes jeans-buying a PITA, but once I found a brand that worked for it I was golden. Skirts are kinda weird because the back is just so much shorter than the front thanks to my badonkadonk.


----------



## arnott

Amandarin said:


> Christmas Eve Party
> 
> Shirt - Dorothy Perkins
> Jeans - Paige Denim
> Shoes (obvi unseen) - Dolce Vita



Love the shirt!


----------



## Bratty1919

Ais said:


> Essentials:
> 
> If your foundation is lacking, your whole outfit will look off.  So, lets start there.
> 
> A good bra, one that fits and supports youif you havent been professionally fitted you might want to try it sometime; four boobs, aka muffin boob, is ugly; anything where the underwire digs in, the shoulder strap leaves bruises, or the band is riding up your back isn't giving you the support you need.  Underwear that does not give you severe muffin top or cut through your cheekmulti-cheek is as bad as muffin top, just on your butt, which makes it worse in my opinion.  Shapewear, if youre wearing something fitted it will smooth things out.
> 
> After you have a good foundation:
> 
> _Jeans_try all kinds, even if you discounted them due to body shape, a skinny jean with a pair of heels is usually a pretty safe bet even for those of us with bigger thighs.  If you absolutely hate them, then just get jeans that work for you.  Please, jeans that _fit_muffin top and saggy bottom are both bad, bad things.  If, like me, your hips/butt are significantly larger than your waist, wear an inconspicuous belt to keep them up.
> 
> _Leggings_if for nothing else than to lounge around your house; though, personally, I like to wear them under skirts of all lengths when its colder.  If you decide to try them, maybe start with them under long tunics or dresses for a more casual feel to the item, if its not a dressing up occasion.
> 
> _Pencil Skirts_no matter what shape you are, usually a pencil skirt will work on you.  If you havent tried them before, dont discount them.  They are good for all shape types, plus size or not; as a bonus, their also timeless, this style has survived for ages, so you know when you buy one you can use it for years to come and no one will think twice.
> 
> _Wrap skirts/dresses/blouses_it may be considered a cop out by some, but I love wraps because I can control how snug or loose an item is; naturally this doesnt apply with faux wraps, Im talking about the real deal.  If youre nervous about flashing, its nothing a few safety pins, a cami, or a pair of leggings won't solve.
> 
> _Little black dress_in any style you choose, an LBD is an absolute must-have for any wardrobe.  Theyre good for events of all kinds.
> 
> _Dress pants_like the LBD, they come in handy for various occasions, so get a pair.
> 
> _Blazers_nothing, and I mean nothing, is easier to use to dress up a pair of jeans and a t-shirt than a blazer and a pair of ballet flats, or heels.  Its a much more put together look, and you dont lose enough comfort to justify not doing it.
> 
> _Ballet flats_this is all about your taste, personally I stick with black ones and I like the pointed toes; because then I can wear them with anything, though if you want to go trendy you can always try stripes or animal print.  There are so many ballet flats out there, something for everyone.
> 
> _Heels_make sure that if you are going to wear them to an event where you have to stand/walk/dance for 20 minutes or more, you wont have a blister on your foot.  If all else fails, swap to the classy ballet flats you had in your purse when the night wears on.
> 
> _Accessories_belts, emphasize the smallest part of your waist when you want to, its also good for breaking up solid-color blouses and drawing the eye if you want to; wear it on the smallest part of your body, just try it at home if you're uncertain.  Scarves, you can wear them around your neck, head (bohemian style) or latch them onto your purse if you arent comfy wearing them, but your outfit needs the extra boost.  Jewelry, every woman should have a set of pearls, much like the LBD theyve stood the test of time and theyre tasteful and elegant.
> 
> Good luck and sorry for the novel.



Wow, this is awesome! I'm not plus sized but some of this applies to me anyway


----------



## Sternchen

What do you guys think about Evan's UK quality? I saw a few items on the site that I liked but I'm not sure about how good their stuff is.


----------



## bnjj

Theren said:


> I can't wait to see what pictures you bring back. We are going to a small get together for some friends tonight who moved to Oklahoma and they are back for the holidays. Here it's my outfit.



What brand of boots are these?

I am always searching for boots that will fit my tree trunk calves.  I envy all you ladies who can fit into knee high boots.


----------



## Theren

bnjj said:


> What brand of boots are these?
> 
> I am always searching for boots that will fit my tree trunk calves.  I envy all you ladies who can fit into knee high boots.



I got them from Torrid.com


----------



## bnjj

I'm not one of those hourglass, curvy women.  I have always been a rectangle regardless of my size.  I have no waist to speak of nor do I have hips and never have.

I find it hard to dress my body type as using belts for the smallest part of me doesn't do anything as there is no "smallest" part on me.  Skinny jeans do not work for me at all and my calves are too large for knee high boots   The part of my body that I like the least is my stomach and camouflaging it is a challenge.  Shape-wear and I do not always get along.

I am working to get some of this weight off so hopefully dressing will start getting easier again.


----------



## bnjj

Theren said:


> I got them from Torrid.com



Thank you.  I don't know if they ship to Canada but I will check them out.


----------



## Theren

bnjj said:


> Thank you.  I don't know if they ship to Canada but I will check them out.



Im not sure if they do or not but most of my boots come from them or lane bryant.


----------



## Samia

Sternchen said:


> What do you guys think about Evan's UK quality? I saw a few items on the site that I liked but I'm not sure about how good their stuff is.


The quality is ok but Evans sizes never work out for me. I am short and it seems like they make most clothes for plus size tall girls.


----------



## Samia

Ais said:


> Essentials:  If your foundation is lacking, your whole outfit will look off.  So, lets start there.


 Great tips Ais!



Amandarin said:


> Christmas Eve Party


 I love the peplum on you! looks amazing on you


----------



## elvisgurly

Samia said:


> The quality is ok but Evans sizes never work out for me. I am short and it seems like they make most clothes for plus size tall girls.



Ugh, I hate that!

I tried on pants today while shopping, & most of them covered my shoes.

I guess these companies think every plus size lady is super tall.


----------



## jaijai1012

elvisgurly said:
			
		

> Ugh, I hate that!
> 
> I tried on pants today while shopping, & most of them covered my shoes.
> 
> I guess these companies think every plus size lady is super tall.



Please don't let length along dissuade you. If OTHER than the length, the pants fit perfectly, buy them! Getting them shortened is super affordable


----------



## Sternchen

Samia said:


> The quality is ok but Evans sizes never work out for me. I am short and it seems like they make most clothes for plus size tall girls.



Ack..I usually have problems with lots of brands because their arm lengths are way too long for me. My arms aren't that short???

I'm about 1,69 so I hope that the sizing will be ok? Will have to try it out.


----------



## Sternchen

elvisgurly said:


> Ugh, I hate that!
> 
> I tried on pants today while shopping, & most of them covered my shoes.
> 
> I guess these companies think every plus size lady is super tall.



If everything else fits I will just get the jeans shortened  Usually it's only a minimal amount...but it makes SUCH a difference. If there's one thing I hate it's seeing women with their jeans covering their shoes (ie. Victoria Beckham and Jessica Simpson) or when their jeans drag on the floor.


----------



## Ais

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow, this is awesome! I'm not plus sized but some of this applies to me anyway



Glad to hear it


----------



## Ais

Sternchen said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I printed out your post and that I love you  haha
> 
> Seriously, your post was amazing!
> 
> I think I'm good on the underwear / bra department. I haven't ventured into Shapewear, though. I have been looking at a "suit" (a whole-body thing with shorts that goes until just under the boobs and has straps that go to the shoulders) from Spanx. Just not sure if I can / want to spend the 100+ on it.
> 
> I think my biggest problem is my "***-Teau". It's like a plateau...but my butt. It just kinda STICKS OUT there. It makes jeans-buying a PITA, but once I found a brand that worked for it I was golden. Skirts are kinda weird because the back is just so much shorter than the front thanks to my badonkadonk.



Glad to hear it's helpful hon  

I wouldn't advise a suit of shapewear, I'd advise two separate pieces.  I know it might sound like more hassle, but it's easier than having to take your blouse off to remove your shapewear from your shoulders when you have to answer the call of nature.  

Ever thought about getting a longer skirt than you need, then getting it tailored to the same length in the front as it is in the back, once on?  It's not unheard of


----------



## Ais

bnjj said:


> I'm not one of those hourglass, curvy women.  I have always been a rectangle regardless of my size.  I have no waist to speak of nor do I have hips and never have.
> 
> I find it hard to dress my body type as using belts for the smallest part of me doesn't do anything as there is no "smallest" part on me.  Skinny jeans do not work for me at all and my calves are too large for knee high boots   The part of my body that I like the least is my stomach and camouflaging it is a challenge.  Shape-wear and I do not always get along.
> 
> I am working to get some of this weight off so hopefully dressing will start getting easier again.



Dont have your own curves?  Create them.  Im not suggesting surgery here, but its not the end of the world that you dont look bottom or top heavy.  

By the way, it doesnt mean you get to ignore a bra, in fact a bra is one of the most important parts of any wardrobe, especially for a woman who doesnt have a lot of curves, but wants some.  The right bra with emphasize the curves you do have.

If you want to look curvier, go ruffles and layerslayers are going to add more dimensions to your figure, and ruffles at the bust or on skirts will give you a fuller appearance in those areas.  Hi low skirts and scoop neck tops/dresses might be  a good option for you.  

As to skinny jeans not working on you--hon, tight skinny jeans are going to show off whatever curves you have on your legs.  Tons of moviestars with absolutely no shape at all actually look like they have hips if they wear them, so why wouldn't it work for you?  

As for calf boots, Duo Boots carries up to a 23 inch calf, and I think Evans carries up to 27 (though I could be wrong).


----------



## elvisgurly

Sternchen said:


> If everything else fits I will just get the jeans shortened  Usually it's only a minimal amount...but it makes SUCH a difference. If there's one thing I hate it's seeing women with their jeans covering their shoes (ie. Victoria Beckham and Jessica Simpson) or when their jeans drag on the floor.



Sizing is also odd.  I bought a Ralph Lauren pair of jeans in a size 22 & a brown pair of slacks in a size 18.


----------



## Sternchen

elvisgurly said:


> Sizing is also odd.  I bought a Ralph Lauren pair of jeans in a size 22 & a brown pair of slacks in a size 18.



Yup, I know how that is!

I usually wear a US 24 and a eurpean 54, but sometimes I have gone down to 20 and once even up to a 28!  I nearly freaked out then, but bought the pants anyway because they looked great when they finally fit


----------



## bnjj

Ais said:


> Don&#8217;t have your own curves?  Create them.  I&#8217;m not suggesting surgery here, but it&#8217;s not the end of the world that you don&#8217;t look bottom or top heavy.
> 
> By the way, it doesn&#8217;t mean you get to ignore a bra, in fact a bra is one of the most important parts of any wardrobe, especially for a woman who doesn&#8217;t have a lot of curves, but wants some.  The right bra with emphasize the curves you do have.
> 
> If you want to look curvier, go ruffles and layers&#8212;layers are going to add more dimensions to your figure, and ruffles at the bust or on skirts will give you a fuller appearance in those areas.  Hi low skirts and scoop neck tops/dresses might be  a good option for you.
> 
> As to skinny jeans not working on you--hon, tight skinny jeans are going to show off whatever curves you have on your legs.  Tons of moviestars with absolutely no shape at all actually look like they have hips if they wear them, so why wouldn't it work for you?
> 
> As for calf boots, Duo Boots carries up to a 23 inch calf, and I think Evans carries up to 27 (though I could be wrong).



Oh, I wear good bras (cost no less than $150 each as cheap bras don't fit and don't last) and I have always had a larger chest regardless of my size/weight.  When I said shape wear I was talking about shape wear, not bras.

Though I have a large chest, I'm still a rectangle.  My ribcage, hips and waist are all roughly the same measurement.

Most US online retailers with larger calf boots do not ship here.  I did find a pair on Torrid, after the recommendation yesterday, but they want $55 to ship them here.  I find that ridiculous as ASOS will ship all the way from the UK for less than half that.  If the boots on Torrid were good quality and would last, I would likely go for it, but as it stands I will keep looking. 

I once got a pair of leather knee high boots from widewidths.com but even those don't fit my calves well.  Being under 5'3" also makes it hard to get boots as boots are not made in petite sizes.  My legs start getting larger further down than boots are made for.  It is challenging.  Also, in all these wide calf boots, the wider the calf, the wider the footbed usually and that does not work for me.  I do not need a 9.5WW to get a large enough calf when my foot really takes a 9M.  I will check out the websites of those stores you mention to see if they are any different.

Skinny jeans don't work for me due to my shape.  Not all of us are built the same so what may look good on you or on the movie stars you mention, does not necessarily look good on me.  IMO, skinny jeans are not flattering on most larger women, and particularly not on me.


----------



## Gerry

Ros Hommerson makes and ships the most exquisite wide calf boots I have ever had. I have a pair of OTK ones that fit wonderfully and they are normal widths and super soft quality leather. Check it out.


----------



## bnjj

I believe the ones I got from widewidths.com are Ros Hommerson, but again, the larger the calf, the larger they make the footbed.

I am likely going to try a pair from DUO.  I cannot see anywhere on the Evans site that they show the calf measurements.


----------



## Ais

bnjj said:


> I believe the ones I got from widewidths.com are Ros Hommerson, but again, the larger the calf, the larger they make the footbed.
> 
> I am likely going to try a pair from DUO.  I cannot see anywhere on the Evans site that they show the calf measurements.



So you know, I do not have wide feet.  I can fit into regular size shoes without any issue whatsoever--assuming of course I'm not trying to go a size down, that is--and my Duo Boots fit nicely.  They bunch at the ankles, but from what I've read most calf boots do.  You can always email them about the width of your ankle and foot if you're concerned with a specific style of boot potentially being too big everywhere other than your calf--I did, just to make sure.


----------



## elvisgurly

How much of a difference is there between European sizing & American?

My mom found Marks & Spencer Black slacks to try on in a size 18 & the pants looked so tiny.

I bought so many clothes yesterday at the Salvation Army.

I bought a lot of Lane Bryant, Fashion Bug, and a few Avenue pieces.

I might go back next week to see what else I can find.  I definitely need more brown pants for work, jeans, belts, & maybe some fitted, buttoned down shirts, & more shirts for work.


----------



## rainrowan

Ais said:


> Shapewear, if you&#8217;re wearing something fitted it will smooth things out.



What kind of shapewear do you recommend? I envy your beautiful waist! Is it naturally hour-glass or do you use shapewear and if so, how "tight" should it be? 

The SAs at Cacique recommended Spanx corset with the straps but I ended up not using it, it felt like my circulation was being cut off...


----------



## Ais

rainrowan said:


> What kind of shapewear do you recommend? I envy your beautiful waist! Is it naturally hour-glass or do you use shapewear and if so, how "tight" should it be?
> 
> The SAs at Cacique recommended Spanx corset with the straps but I ended up not using it, it felt like my circulation was being cut off...



I don't always wear them, but when I do I go for the spanx in the size recommended by the lady working there (she said to go for a large).  It's a cami, but it doesn't have a built in bra.  No shapewear below the waist for me, it's just too much hassle when I have to use the bathroom.  

If circulation is being cut off, size up.  Mine leaves small marks on my shoulder and doesn't actually make me much smaller, it just sort of makes me jiggle less if that makes sense, LOL.


----------



## rainrowan

Ais said:


> If circulation is being cut off, size up.  Mine leaves small marks on my shoulder and doesn't actually make me much smaller, it just sort of makes me jiggle less if that makes sense, LOL.



I will have to be more conscious of how I feel in them when trying them out next time. Even though I had my reservations, the SAs pushed a smaller one on me. I suppose they equated short stature = small (which is not the case) LOL

---
I agree on the bra fitting. Can't believe I wore the wrong cup size for years, just going up on the band size figuring with my weight contributed to a broad back. I finally discovered what I really needed was to go up cup sizes, decrease band size and now I can wear underwires all day without discomfort.


----------



## Ais

rainrowan said:


> I will have to be more conscious of how I feel in them when trying them out next time. Even though I had my reservations, the SAs pushed a smaller one on me. I suppose they equated short stature = small (which is not the case) LOL
> 
> ---
> I agree on the bra fitting. Can't believe I wore the wrong cup size for years, just going up on the band size figuring with my weight contributed to a broad back. I finally discovered what I really needed was to go up cup sizes, decrease band size and now I can wear underwires all day without discomfort.



Before I became a bra fitter, I did the same.  Then I was fit by the woman who was going to teach me and suddenly went from a 44 band to a 40 band and went up 2 cup sizes (this is when I was wearing a size 24).  It was eye opening for sure.

Sales assistants sometimes work on commission, other times they just really want to help you so they get a little pushy.  Buyer's remorse is not uncommon and I still have a hard time saying "no" when someone really wants me to buy something, so you're not alone


----------



## Ais

My outfit of the day for traveling on the train for three hours, and in a car for another 45.  Comfort is necessary for travel


----------



## elvisgurly

Ais said:


> My outfit of the day for traveling on the train for three hours, and in a car for another 45.  Comfort is necessary for travel



Love the blue top.  Where did you get it?

My outfit of the day is:

Merona:  White Cardigan
Old Navy:  Blue (silky feeling) short sleeve shirt
Ralph Lauren:  Brown dress up pants
Shoes:  Coach sneakers


----------



## Ais

Føtex, its a Danish food store chain, I get a lot of cardigans and whatnot from them


----------



## lulugirl896

Today's Look
Suit (matching separates)- Eloquii
Shoes- J.Renee Sabine (via Zappos)
(Ignore my arms in motion, lol)


----------



## Kelechi

lulugirl896 said:
			
		

> Today's Look
> Suit (matching separates)- Eloquii
> Shoes- J.Renee Sabine (via Zappos)
> (Ignore my arms in motion, lol)



Very classy


----------



## pquiles

Kelechi said:
			
		

> Very classy



Kelechi... Love your pic of the LV cake!  Scrumptious!


----------



## Kelechi

pquiles said:
			
		

> Kelechi... Love your pic of the LV cake!  Scrumptious!



Thank you. My guy had it made for my bday.  I loved every bite of it.


----------



## Ais

lulugirl896 said:


> Today's Look
> Suit (matching separates)- Eloquii
> Shoes- J.Renee Sabine (via Zappos)
> (Ignore my arms in motion, lol)



Very nice, love the look.


----------



## lulugirl896

Ais said:


> Very nice, love the look.


Thank you all!

Anyone have suggestions on what other colored shell (besides black) would go with this suit


----------



## evoevo

maybe  i should  join you~


----------



## Stophle

lulugirl896 said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on what other colored shell (besides black) would go with this suit



Almost any color would go with it. I think a light blue shell would be lovely, white of course, a light pink, sage green, cobalt blue, turquoise..so many colors. Grey is such a neutral (even with the black accents) you'd be fine putting most anything with it.


----------



## Theren

Stophle said:


> Almost any color would go with it. I think a light blue shell would be lovely, white of course, a light pink, sage green, cobalt blue, turquoise..so many colors. Grey is such a neutral (even with the black accents) you'd be fine putting most anything with it.



Agreed! Maybe even a red one with red heels and red lips?


----------



## Stophle

Theren said:


> Agreed! Maybe even a red one with red heels and red lips?



Absolutely! Then there's purple, lavender..and let's not forget patterned tanks/shells.


----------



## Amandarin

Past three days 

With Colorful jacket 
Sunnies: Kate spade
Jacket: anthropologie
Shirt (unseen): Dorothy Perkins
Leggings: vince camuto
Boots: Forget the brand (same boots all three days)

All black with necklace/high wasted jeans
Jeans: Charlotte Russe
Top: Macy's (amalfi)
Necklace: target 
Boots: dsw 

Black peplum/jeans
Jeans: Paige denim
Top: h&m
Boots: Dsw


----------



## Ais

Amandarin said:


> Past three days
> 
> With Colorful jacket
> Sunnies: Kate spade
> Jacket: anthropologie
> Shirt (unseen): Dorothy Perkins
> Leggings: vince camuto
> Boots: Forget the brand (same boots all three days)
> 
> All black with necklace/high wasted jeans
> Jeans: Charlotte Russe
> Top: Macy's (amalfi)
> Necklace: target
> Boots: dsw
> 
> Black peplum/jeans
> Jeans: Paige denim
> Top: h&m
> Boots: Dsw



Very cute outfits, I think the second is my favorite (I'm a sucker for all black), but I _love_ your jacket!  Glad I'm not the only one obsessed with their boots this time of year, I was starting to wonder.


----------



## lulugirl896

Amandarin said:


> Past three days
> 
> With Colorful jacket
> Sunnies: Kate spade
> Jacket: anthropologie
> Shirt (unseen): Dorothy Perkins
> Leggings: vince camuto
> Boots: Forget the brand (same boots all three days)
> 
> All black with necklace/high wasted jeans
> Jeans: Charlotte Russe
> Top: Macy's (amalfi)
> Necklace: target
> Boots: dsw
> 
> Black peplum/jeans
> Jeans: Paige denim
> Top: h&m
> Boots: Dsw


Love that peplum in the third pic!


----------



## bnjj

*Ais*, thank you for suggesting Duo for boots.  My boots arrived today and this is the first time ever I have been able to easily zip up a pair of knee-high boots.  Their customer service was great as well.

The boots I got bunch a bit at the ankles but maybe that can't be helped.

I got good quality, leather boots that actually fit.


----------



## bnjj

Amandarin said:


> Past three days
> 
> With Colorful jacket
> Sunnies: Kate spade
> Jacket: anthropologie
> Shirt (unseen): Dorothy Perkins
> Leggings: vince camuto
> Boots: Forget the brand (same boots all three days)
> 
> All black with necklace/high wasted jeans
> Jeans: Charlotte Russe
> Top: Macy's (amalfi)
> Necklace: target
> Boots: dsw
> 
> Black peplum/jeans
> Jeans: Paige denim
> Top: h&m
> Boots: Dsw



Love that peplum top!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hi Ladies 

First time posting here!! I wore this on Saturday was just casual day not doing much to be honest lol 







Upclose pic of the Top The black is Velour i love it!


----------



## jaijai1012

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> 
> First time posting here!! I wore this on Saturday was just casual day not doing much to be honest lol
> 
> Upclose pic of the Top The black is Velour i love it!



I love your top! Where did you get it?


----------



## Ais

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> First time posting here!! I wore this on Saturday was just casual day not doing much to be honest lol



 the shoes with the leggings, looks great.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Ais said:


> the shoes with the leggings, looks great.



Thank you


----------



## blueeyeskelli

jaijai1012 said:


> I love your top! Where did you get it?



I got it from a shop called New Look in England


----------



## Ais

bnjj said:


> *Ais*, thank you for suggesting Duo for boots.  My boots arrived today and this is the first time ever I have been able to easily zip up a pair of knee-high boots.  Their customer service was great as well.
> 
> The boots I got bunch a bit at the ankles but maybe that can't be helped.
> 
> I got good quality, leather boots that actually fit.



Bunching at the ankles seems to be something that happens to just about everyone, I looked it up myself to make sure it wasn't something that was just happening to me.

I'm so glad you are enjoying them


----------



## lulugirl896

Lane Bryant Moto jacket and Tweed skirt


----------



## Gerry

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant Moto jacket and Tweed skirt



Very cute!! I work at Lane Bryant and I love their clothes. We didn't get that blue Moto jacket...is it from this year? Anyway, your outfit fits you perfectly and looks great


----------



## lulugirl896

Gerry said:


> Very cute!! I work at Lane Bryant and I love their clothes. We didn't get that blue Moto jacket...is it from this year? Anyway, your outfit fits you perfectly and looks great



Thanks! You know- I just looked at the label and it's actually Avenue Studio and not Lane Bryant! I got it last April. You know your merchandise!


----------



## Trayler

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant Moto jacket and Tweed skirt



You look lovely!


----------



## Ais

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant Moto jacket and Tweed skirt



What earrings did you wear with it?  That color is just impossible for me, all blues are difficult, color me green with envy 

Really loving the skirt.


----------



## Ais

Catching up


----------



## Theren

Ais said:


> Catching up



Where did you get that scarf in the third picture?! you always dress so dang cute!


----------



## lulugirl896

Ais said:


> What earrings did you wear with it?  That color is just impossible for me, all blues are difficult, color me green with envy
> 
> Really loving the skirt.


Thanks! Just stud earrings and navy shoes.


----------



## lulugirl896

Ais said:


> Catching up


I love dress #4! That outfit has given me inspiration on pairing my stripes with colors other than black.


----------



## Ais

Theren said:


> Where did you get that scarf in the third picture?! you always dress so dang cute!



It's from "Yppig", I love the flow of it.  I waited for it to go on sale and I think I might order a second for when this one wears out   And thanks.


----------



## Ais

lulugirl896 said:


> I love dress #4! That outfit has given me inspiration on pairing my stripes with colors other than black.



I love beige with stripes, it's a whole thing with me now.  The dress is also the maroon skirt in the other picture--convertible skirt/dress from Kiyonna.  I was going to get black, but just really wanted to try the stripes.


----------



## Perfect Day

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> First time posting here!! I wore this on Saturday was just casual day not doing much to be honest lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upclose pic of the Top The black is Velour i love it!



Loving this look, nice outfit, well put together


----------



## Perfect Day

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant Moto jacket and Tweed skirt



Nice outfit, the jacket especially.  Looks lovely on you.


----------



## elvisgurly

Ais said:


> Catching up


I love the jacket in the first pic & your striped dress.


----------



## Deleted member 377724

Here's an outfit dump


----------



## Bratty1919

kyashiidreams said:


> Here's an outfit dump



All are super cute- especially love the first one!


----------



## elvisgurly

kyashiidreams said:


> Here's an outfit dump


I love your blue pants, what brand are they?


----------



## jlo110

Samia said:


> Ok,as discussed lets get this thread rolling. Please participate as much as you can, anything on a daily basis will be great.
> Name the brands you are wearing, it does not have to be super great designers, I feel I get my size clothes more at cheaper places and they look better on me. Choose what looks best on you!
> 
> I will post a couple of outfits, these pics have been posted before in the RM thread, but I am not home and am travelling so I will try to post as much as possible.
> 
> Blue Camisole with Beige Lace - Peacocks
> Gold Top- Peacocks
> Jeans- Marks & Spencers
> Pearl Necklace- Yargici (Turkish Brand)
> Bag-RM Night Blue MAM
> Shoes- No brand from Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above except the Orange top from Mango and A no name Charm Barcelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Jeans as above
> Brown Velvet Jacket- Yargici
> Bag- Linea Pelle
> Shoes- Gold Aldo Ballet Flats


Nice outfits and very well accessorized.


----------



## mrs moulds

Ais said:


> I have some catching up to do, both outfits were made for wearing my new boots   I'm pretty happy with them!



Loving both of your outfits.


----------



## robotindisguise

kyashiidreams said:


> Here's an outfit dump



Gorgeous!!! In love with that dress in the second photo.


----------



## Theren

kyashiidreams said:


> Here's an outfit dump



You dress so cute!! I love those blue/mint pants... Where are they from?


----------



## Kelechi

My ootd

Alfani shirt, Levi jeans, Tiffany daisy necklace, stella and dot beaded bracelet.


----------



## Gerry

Cute^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Theren

I'm way behind.. but here is an out fit the other day from hanging with the girls.


----------



## Buttlerfly

kyashiidreams said:


> Here's an outfit dump


Love the brown sandals!


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> I'm way behind.. but here is an out fit the other day from hanging with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 2057784



Love your shirt, which brand is it?


----------



## Theren

elvisgurly said:


> Love your shirt, which brand is it?



It's an old INC shirt


----------



## wifeyb

me on a casual Saturday! 

t shirt & jeans- target!! 
scarf- no name
vest- Maurice's


----------



## Ais

Yesterday's outfit & accessories


----------



## Maels

Ais, that outfit is lovely! You accessorize beautifully. That's where my outfits always fall apart. I should have taken pictures of what I wore today, but I totally forgot to. Maybe I'll put myself back together and take a picture for you ladies, even though I have my head wrapped in plastic wrap because I'm dyeing it.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Wore this the other night before I went away black bebe leather spike peplum jacket, river island leggings, h&m neon pink scarf and christian louboutin Astra queen booties and Rebecca mintkoff pink studded clutch


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

blueeyeskelli said:


> Wore this the other night before I went away black bebe leather spike peplum jacket, river island leggings, h&m neon pink scarf and christian louboutin Astra queen booties and Rebecca mintkoff pink studded clutch



Loving the jacket, shoes and pants. I wish I could carry off those pants. They are sooo effing cool!!!!


----------



## robotindisguise

blueeyeskelli said:


> Wore this the other night before I went away black bebe leather spike peplum jacket, river island leggings, h&m neon pink scarf and christian louboutin Astra queen booties and Rebecca mintkoff pink studded clutch



love love love.


----------



## Buttlerfly

blueeyeskelli said:


> Wore this the other night before I went away black bebe leather spike peplum jacket, river island leggings, h&m neon pink scarf and christian louboutin Astra queen booties and Rebecca mintkoff pink studded clutch


Hi!! where did you get those leggings?


----------



## Idun

Buttlerfly said:


> Hi!! where did you get those leggings?



I think it's these: http://www.riverisland.com/women/tr...ack-and-white-vertical-stripe-leggings-632618


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Buttlerfly said:


> Hi!! where did you get those leggings?



Yes I got them in river island the lady below has gave a link I think x


----------



## meetsharma

Awesome collection.


----------



## Lily_Actually

Everyone looks really nice  Does anyone else find that their accessory collection is perhaps so large because you don't have to try on or mess around with sizes etc for those?


----------



## Theren

here it's my outfit for today.. running errands and meeting our friends for a double date tonight_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jade

Lily_Actually said:


> Everyone looks really nice  Does anyone else find that their accessory collection is perhaps so large because you don't have to try on or mess around with sizes etc for those?



No.  

I am a shopaholic at all clothing sizes.  I just focus on stores/website that I know fit me well.  Hehehehe.

Just getting into accessories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jade

Here's my outfit today -- I am terrible about taking pics!   Out doing errands and meeting friends later.


----------



## ooo

rainrowan said:


> What kind of shapewear do you recommend? I envy your beautiful waist! Is it naturally hour-glass or do you use shapewear and if so, how "tight" should it be?
> 
> The SAs at Cacique recommended Spanx corset with the straps but I ended up not using it, it felt like my circulation was being cut off...



I don't see why people feel the need to wear shapewear. If you enjoy it, great. But, why not be physically comfortable instead and rock what you've got? It's better to dress cute but be comfortable enough to enjoy the moment than be uncomfortable. Same with too high uncomfortable heels, too fitted clothes, etc.


----------



## ooo

lulugirl896 said:


> This is my favorite jacket. I got it from Avenue when they carried the Gloria Vanderbilt collection. The skirt is from Eloquii.



You dress nice. Very professional.


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> here it's my outfit for today.. running errands and meeting our friends for a double date tonight_Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love your blazer.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jade said:


> Here's my outfit today -- I am terrible about taking pics!   Out doing errands and meeting friends later.



Love the color combo. Very pretty.


----------



## jade

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Love the color combo. Very pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Hey girls, you all are looking lovely, as usual. I need help! :help:
My mother is getting married in June and I'm walking her down the aisle. I'm an only child and my grandfather is deceased. I NEED A DRESS! Her colors are purple, gold, and pearl. Her dress is off white and she had two bridesmaids (wearing purple). So, I'd like to wear gold. HELP! I feel like I've looked everywhere. I'd prefer not to wear my arms out. :weird: Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!! 

By the way, I'm about an 18/20, 5'7. I'll have on heels (4 inches or so). Thanks!


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> By the way, I'm about an 18/20, 5'7. I'll have on heels (4 inches or so). Thanks!



Could we know a little more of your preferences? Like do you prefer a long dress or short, sleeves or no sleeves? Your budget?
In the meantime some options:
http://www.asos.com/ASOS-Curve/ASOS...=1465&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Gold
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...dan+Mattox,+Salon+Z&N=306439494&bmUID=jRTcKNF
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...id+Meister,+Salon+Z&N=306439494&bmUID=jRTcKO4


----------



## Samia

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> Hey girls, you all are looking lovely, as usual. I need help! :help:


Few more:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ashi+Shoji,+Salon+Z&N=306439494&bmUID=jRTdhBX

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Wome...&Ne=399545537&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446484693


----------



## shoes4me

great finds, samia! some of them are so cute - I wish I had an occasion coming up!


----------



## Samia

Outfit:


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^what a cute jacket,Samia. Where from?


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> ^^^^^what a cute jacket,Samia. Where from?


Zara, current collection, you should find it online


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Samia said:


> Could we know a little more of your preferences? Like do you prefer a long dress or short, sleeves or no sleeves? Your budget?
> In the meantime some options:
> http://www.asos.com/ASOS-Curve/ASOS...=1465&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Gold
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...dan+Mattox,+Salon+Z&N=306439494&bmUID=jRTcKNF
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...id+Meister,+Salon+Z&N=306439494&bmUID=jRTcKO4


These are all REALLY nice. I especially love the second and third because I don't want to wear my arms out.


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Bag-a-holic23 said:


> These are all REALLY nice. I especially love the second and third because I don't want to wear my arms out.


Oh, short or long is fine. Prefer sleeves. Under $500 if possible.


----------



## elvisgurly

Does anyone have any bathing suit suggestions for retro looking suits other than Mod Cloth?


----------



## Gerry

I know that I sound like a broken record about Lane Bryant but.....
http://www.lanebryant.com/swim/view...?currentIndex=61&Mpos=61&Mpper=15&pageSize=15&


And so many to choose from. What do you think? I had picked out a couple but the whole page insists on showing. That's ok. Theres a really retro turquoise one that I love!!!


----------



## whykikiwhy

elvisgurly said:


> Does anyone have any bathing suit suggestions for retro looking suits other than Mod Cloth?


I don't know what size you are but I love the Monif c swimwear at the moment especially this one

http://monifc.com/plus-size-swimwear/monaco-ruched-plus-size-swimsuit-black.html 

or if you want to spend big money (over $250)  but look hot and want a retro suit to last years I cannot speak more highly of betty diamond

http://bettydiamond.com.au/one-piece-swimsuit/ I bought one and it's the prfect swimsuit


----------



## Gerry

http://www.asos.com/ASOS-Curve/ASOS.../pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2560377&WT.ac=rec_viewed

I finally found a plus size pastel colored leather jacket. Gosh, it's like finding hen's teeth in plus sizes. I have been looking for almost a year!!! Just thought I would share. If anyone else has found one, I would love to hear.


----------



## jade

BTW very.com had lots of cute stuff up to about. US 20 or so.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

So ladies I wore this for drinks on Sunday shoes are zara and so comfy, lipsy peplum dress jewelled statement necklace from new look and river island gold clutch


----------



## Idun

Very nice look blueeyeskelli


----------



## Samia

blueeyeskelli said:


> So ladies I wore this for drinks on Sunday shoes are zara and so comfy, lipsy peplum dress jewelled statement necklace from new look and river island gold clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125142
> View attachment 2125143



You look great! Fierce shoes


----------



## jaijai1012

blueeyeskelli said:


> So ladies I wore this for drinks on Sunday shoes are zara and so comfy, lipsy peplum dress jewelled statement necklace from new look and river island gold clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125142
> View attachment 2125143



So cute! And your twinsie next to you looks fab too!


----------



## Stophle

elvisgurly said:


> Does anyone have any bathing suit suggestions for retro looking suits other than Mod Cloth?


 
I'm a bit late seeing this but I have purchased some Miraclesuits in the past and really like them. The fit always seems to be a little retro with the ruching. They're expensive, but fit well, hold everything where it should be, and are sturdy. 

http://www.miraclesuit.com/miraclesuit.html


----------



## Stophle

ooo said:


> I don't see why people feel the need to wear shapewear. If you enjoy it, great. But, why not be physically comfortable instead and rock what you've got? It's better to dress cute but be comfortable enough to enjoy the moment than be uncomfortable. Same with too high uncomfortable heels, too fitted clothes, etc.


 
The only reason I wear shapewear is to smooth the glorious cellulite lumps in my thighs, because you can see them under my work pants if I don't. I definitely don't try and make myself any smaller, just smoother. LOL


----------



## afatgirlsfashio

Hi! I'm new, but I have had fun looking through all of the cute outfits on here. So many fashionable ladies! So I thought I would add a couple of mine from a couple of recent videos of mine ^_^







Stripes and floral , one of my fave combos 




 
Spring trends video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugeP5EgWwUg


----------



## elvisgurly

afatgirlsfashio said:


> Hi! I'm new, but I have had fun looking through all of the cute outfits on here. So many fashionable ladies! So I thought I would add a couple of mine from a couple of recent videos of mine ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripes and floral , one of my fave combos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring trends video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugeP5EgWwUg


Your dress is adorable, where'd you get it?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Few latest outfit pics 

1st one is h&m dress and christian louboutin lady Daffs plum velour 





Casual day so black topshop dress and Fluo statement necklace with Rebecca mintkoff clutch 




Finally channelling my inner carrie Bradshaw with this skirt I love it teamed with black plain vest and leather spike jacket from bebe ( years old) to give more edgy look


----------



## Gerry

Blueeyes, where are you photographing these amazing shots? Gorgeous!! And you look good, too!!:giggles:  If you wear that black dress when its a casual day, you must really dress up on usual days. You are really looking cute in all your outfits.


----------



## Bratty1919

blueeyeskelli said:


> Few latest outfit pics
> 
> 1st one is h&m dress and christian louboutin lady Daffs plum velour
> 
> View attachment 2159188
> View attachment 2159190
> 
> 
> Casual day so black topshop dress and Fluo statement necklace with Rebecca mintkoff clutch
> 
> View attachment 2159192
> 
> 
> Finally channelling my inner carrie Bradshaw with this skirt I love it teamed with black plain vest and leather spike jacket from bebe ( years old) to give more edgy look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159193
> View attachment 2159194



All of these are nice; I really like the second outfit. Very classy!


----------



## Amandarin

From my mums visit to Monte Carlo with me last week!


----------



## elvisgurly

blueeyeskelli said:


> Few latest outfit pics
> 
> 1st one is h&m dress and christian louboutin lady Daffs plum velour
> 
> View attachment 2159188
> View attachment 2159190
> 
> 
> Casual day so black topshop dress and Fluo statement necklace with Rebecca mintkoff clutch
> 
> View attachment 2159192
> 
> 
> Finally channelling my inner carrie Bradshaw with this skirt I love it teamed with black plain vest and leather spike jacket from bebe ( years old) to give more edgy look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159193
> View attachment 2159194



Cute outfits.


----------



## LadyBelle

Amazing outfits!


----------



## Amandarin

I moved back to the US yesterday, and Thursday I went to a fancy-ish dinner with the guy I was seeing in Denmark


----------



## Idun

You look fab Amandarin


----------



## Amandarin

Thank you :3! I love that dress!

Also, today's! 




Today's outfits (my BFF and I!) at Preakness!


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful pictures and outfits!  Love this thread!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello ladies! I just stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to buy jeans and dress pants other than Lane Bryant. I have the hardest time finding pants. I'm 5'7, size 18, have a BIG booty, huge thighs, and huge calves. My problem with pants is that they are either too short, I can't get them on my butt, or I can't get them past my calves (especially jeans). The style of jeans and dress pants that has worked best for me are trouser or wide leg pants because they are wide enough in the calves/thighs for me to be able to get them on. I love wide leg pants but can rarely find them. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

PS: Ladies, you look AMAZING. I love everyone's outfits that I have had a chance to look at so far.


----------



## Samia

Amandarin said:


> Thank you :3! I love that dress!
> 
> Also, today's!
> 
> View attachment 2186232
> 
> 
> Today's outfits (my BFF and I!) at Preakness!





Amandarin said:


> View attachment 2185364
> 
> 
> I moved back to the US yesterday, and Thursday I went to a fancy-ish dinner with the guy I was seeing in Denmark



Looking great!


----------



## shoes4me

piosavsfan said:


> Hello ladies! I just stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to buy jeans and dress pants other than Lane Bryant. I have the hardest time finding pants. I'm 5'7, size 18, have a BIG booty, huge thighs, and huge calves. My problem with pants is that they are either too short, I can't get them on my butt, or I can't get them past my calves (especially jeans). The style of jeans and dress pants that has worked best for me are trouser or wide leg pants because they are wide enough in the calves/thighs for me to be able to get them on. I love wide leg pants but can rarely find them. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> PS: Ladies, you look AMAZING. I love everyone's outfits that I have had a chance to look at so far.



you might want to take a look at a blog named thepearshape. iirc lauren there addressed this issue in several posts and gave recommendations. it´s a good read as well, I like to go there even though I´m not a pear shape.


----------



## piosavsfan

shoes4me said:


> you might want to take a look at a blog named thepearshape. iirc lauren there addressed this issue in several posts and gave recommendations. it´s a good read as well, I like to go there even though I´m not a pear shape.


Thank you, I will check it out!


----------



## Theren

My outfit at work today.. inc top and skirt.


----------



## Amandarin

Went to work with mum. SFAM jeans, Calvin Klein shirt and a cardi from nords


----------



## bunni is cute

Amandarin said:


> From my mums visit to Monte Carlo with me last week!



You are soooooooo cute! Love this outfit!


----------



## Amandarin

bunni is cute said:


> You are soooooooo cute! Love this outfit!



Thank you so much  I love fashion haha


----------



## jade

I rarely get to take pics!  But I was out shopping after work. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Target sweater, Vince Camuto top, limited skirt.


----------



## laurenhaber

Not quite plus sized but definitely a curvy (pearshaped) girl!

Wearing the most flattering peplum i've ever found from Ted Baker, Banan Republic skinny jeans, and DSW wedges!


----------



## jaclyn86

jade said:


> I rarely get to take pics!  But I was out shopping after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189750
> 
> 
> Target sweater, Vince Camuto top, limited skirt.



That skirt is so cute! What is the print on it?



laurenhaber said:


> Not quite plus sized but definitely a curvy (pearshaped) girl!
> 
> Wearing the most flattering peplum i've ever found from Ted Baker, Banan Republic skinny jeans, and DSW wedges!




Adorable top! I have steered clear of peplum tops but I may have to test a few out now! You look great!


----------



## Momos preloved

Theren said:


> My outfit at work today.. inc top and skirt.



Shoes! Love!

I'm a sz 12-14. I don't feel plus sized, but i certainly have curves and can't dress like a sz 8 stick. 


Here is me at work today. Its just getting cooler here, and i love, but hate the inbetween weather! I slept in this morning, so no makeup, and a 'no fuss' outfit i can do some serious work in. 
'Grab' denim jeans, 'Gorman' jumper and Vivienne Westwood for Melissa Shoes (so comfy!). My keys are on a cute Vera Bradley lanyard (we don't have Vera in Australia so my lanyard s unique here) My handbag today is a vintage brown box purse, but it's out the back of the store. 




Untitled by Beth Muir1, on Flickr


----------



## laurenhaber

jaclyn86 said:


> That skirt is so cute! What is the print on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable top! I have steered clear of peplum tops but I may have to test a few out now! You look great!


thank you! xoxo


----------



## laurenhaber

The MOST FLATTERING ultra high rise skinny jean for curvy girls, seriously, perfection. They are from JBrand, the top is from Nordstrom, the heels are Coach!


----------



## reganwh

piosavsfan said:


> Hello ladies! I just stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to buy jeans and dress pants other than Lane Bryant. I have the hardest time finding pants. I'm 5'7, size 18, have a BIG booty, huge thighs, and huge calves. My problem with pants is that they are either too short, I can't get them on my butt, or I can't get them past my calves (especially jeans). The style of jeans and dress pants that has worked best for me are trouser or wide leg pants because they are wide enough in the calves/thighs for me to be able to get them on. I love wide leg pants but can rarely find them. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> PS: Ladies, you look AMAZING. I love everyone's outfits that I have had a chance to look at so far.



#1 on that! I am EXACTLY shaped the same way and have those exact problems. I'm also the same height  (we must be twins!)


----------



## shellyma

laurenhaber said:


> The MOST FLATTERING ultra high rise skinny jean for curvy girls, seriously, perfection. They are from JBrand, the top is from Nordstrom, the heels are Coach!



They are fantastic. Looks great.


----------



## piosavsfan

reganwh said:


> #1 on that! I am EXACTLY shaped the same way and have those exact problems. I'm also the same height  (we must be twins!)


Shopping for jeans/pants is seriously a nightmare!! Ugh I hate it.


----------



## 1249dcnative

piosavsfan said:


> Hello ladies! I just stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place to buy jeans and dress pants other than Lane Bryant. I have the hardest time finding pants. I'm 5'7, size 18, have a BIG booty, huge thighs, and huge calves. My problem with pants is that they are either too short, I can't get them on my butt, or I can't get them past my calves (especially jeans). The style of jeans and dress pants that has worked best for me are trouser or wide leg pants because they are wide enough in the calves/thighs for me to be able to get them on. I love wide leg pants but can rarely find them. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> PS: Ladies, you look AMAZING. I love everyone's outfits that I have had a chance to look at so far.


 
Have you tried purchasing tall sizes for jeans/pants? They have a longer rise that allows them to cover the booty. That's how I get my best fit in LB pants/jeans. I think that Zana Di Jeans, if you can find them, fit this way too.  I'm just about your height so I have to hem my pants; but at least I don't have to worry about the waistband cutting my backside in half.


----------



## Amandarin

#1- blazer (Valentino), shirt (Tahari), jeans (Paige denim), and shoes (Chanel)

#2- dress (jc penny's)


----------



## laurenhaber

I found the most amazing LBD for curvy women! It is the james perse ruched v-neck dress. Also see more angles of it here: http://******/146mr5D

Wearing it with alexis bittar earrings and a J.Crew bracelet


----------



## elvisgurly

Momos preloved said:


> Shoes! Love!
> 
> I'm a sz 12-14. I don't feel plus sized, but i certainly have curves and can't dress like a sz 8 stick.
> 
> 
> Here is me at work today. Its just getting cooler here, and i love, but hate the inbetween weather! I slept in this morning, so no makeup, and a 'no fuss' outfit i can do some serious work in.
> 'Grab' denim jeans, 'Gorman' jumper and Vivienne Westwood for Melissa Shoes (so comfy!). My keys are on a cute Vera Bradley lanyard (we don't have Vera in Australia so my lanyard s unique here) My handbag today is a vintage brown box purse, but it's out the back of the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Beth Muir1, on Flickr



Agreed with what you just wrote.  I have lost around 90 pounds & went from 24-26 in pants to around 14-20 in pants (depending on the style) & shirts 2x-3x to large-1x.  I might not have to shop in the plus size section anymore, but I definitely won't ever be stick thin either.


----------



## jaijai1012

elvisgurly said:


> Agreed with what you just wrote.  I have lost around 90 pounds & went from 24-26 in pants to around 14-20 in pants (depending on the style) & shirts 2x-3x to large-1x.  I might not have to shop in the plus size section anymore, but I definitely won't ever be stick thin either.



Do you ladies really think that size 8 is stick skinny?
I lost a bunch of weight after having my LO and I'm now a 8-10 (can be 12 depending on brand) and I honestly feel that you ladies look tinier than me!


----------



## jade

On some people 8 is super skinny on other people it isn't.  It just depends on how you are built. There is no one size fits skinny.


----------



## jaijai1012

jade said:


> On some people 8 is super skinny on other people it isn't.  It just depends on how you are built. There is no one size fits skinny.



Very true, thanks for the insight!


----------



## trisha48228

laurenhaber said:


> The MOST FLATTERING ultra high rise skinny jean for curvy girls, seriously, perfection. They are from JBrand, the top is from Nordstrom, the heels are Coach!



Very nice.  &#128077;


----------



## chunkylover53

jaijai1012 said:


> Do you ladies really think that size 8 is stick skinny?
> I lost a bunch of weight after having my LO and I'm now a 8-10 (can be 12 depending on brand) and I honestly feel that you ladies look tinier than me!



Momos is in Australia, so Aus 8 = US 4.


----------



## Amandarin

SO in love with this dress! Got it for $20!


----------



## shellyma

Amandarin said:


> View attachment 2206771
> 
> 
> SO in love with this dress! Got it for $20!



Lovely.


----------



## fashionusit

one of my favorite

http://www.alibargain.com/gallery/upload/2013/05/29/20130529035320-8398e1b5.jpg


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing an amazingly flattering Jessica Simpson fit and flare dress, Superga sneakers, and Prada sunglasses


----------



## Amandarin

Allen B for jcp scored for $8!


----------



## lulugirl896

Lane Bryant Top, Eloquii Skirt, Trotters shoes


----------



## Theren

Pants and shirt nordstrom. Undershirt old navy.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Shoes aldos. Necklace I made.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

You ladies all look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ais

Sorry about disappearing for a while there, I had quite a bit going on.  Illness and death in the family, lots of travel, and I moved my blogIll spare you the ugly details.  

I have a lot of outfits to catch up on, hopefully Ill have some time tomorrow to really give the thread a good look and get caught up.   

More of my own outfits are on their way over the next few days, too, though itll take me a while to get caught up.  As always, if you want more detailed pictures just PM me and Ill send you my blog address (both the old and new). 

This outfit is primarily from Maurices, actually, and the necklace is from Payless shoes (I was in Oregon visiting my grandmother and my luggage was delayed, had to shop  ).


----------



## Ais

afatgirlsfashio said:


> Hi! I'm new, but I have had fun looking through all of the cute outfits on here. So many fashionable ladies! So I thought I would add a couple of mine from a couple of recent videos of mine ^_^




(removed the pictures and youtube link as they were messing with my reply; I just wanted to say I really liked the stripes and floral print--very nice combination  ).


----------



## Ais

jade said:


> I rarely get to take pics!  But I was out shopping after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189750
> 
> 
> Target sweater, Vince Camuto top, limited skirt.



Very cute, I love that skirt


----------



## Ais

Maels said:


> Ais, that outfit is lovely! You accessorize beautifully. That's where my outfits always fall apart. I should have taken pictures of what I wore today, but I totally forgot to. Maybe I'll put myself back together and take a picture for you ladies, even though I have my head wrapped in plastic wrap because I'm dyeing it.



I take quick pics with a couple different sets of accessories to see what I like best when far away--that, or (I hate to admit it) I ask my husband.  He's actually got a really good eye for what's stylish.


----------



## Ais

Samia said:


> Outfit:



Love those shoes, so dreamy.


----------



## kristyc

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing an amazingly flattering Jessica Simpson fit and flare dress, Superga sneakers, and Prada sunglasses


You look absolutely adorable! Gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Ais said:


> Love those shoes, so dreamy.



Love this, especially the accessories . . . Chanel and Valentino. Nice!


----------



## elvisgurly

laurenhaber said:


> The MOST FLATTERING ultra high rise skinny jean for curvy girls, seriously, perfection. They are from JBrand, the top is from Nordstrom, the heels are Coach!



Those jeans look cute.  Can't wait until I can try on some designer denim.


----------



## laurenhaber

This curvy girl wearing a Pim + Larkin sweater coat, AG jeans, Prada Sunglasses, LV bag, and a gorgeous Chanel scarf for added umph!


----------



## Ais

This is what I wore for my blog's one year anniversary celebration

The scarf is from Marina Rinaldi, the leather jacket is from Pera Pelle, cardigan and skinny jeans are from Zizzi, the camisole is from Maurices, the clutch is from Monsoon and the shoes are from Aldo.


----------



## Caz71

I have a few tops . Peplum. Jackets as top heavy from www.citychic.com.au  check out the shop online. Nice stuff!!


----------



## jade

Today I have a NY and Co dress and Calson blazer.


----------



## elvisgurly

Ais said:


> This is what I wore for my blog's one year anniversary celebration
> 
> The scarf is from Marina Rinaldi, the leather jacket is from Pera Pelle, cardigan and skinny jeans are from Zizzi, the camisole is from Maurices, the clutch is from Monsoon and the shoes are from Aldo.



Congrats on your blog's one year anniversary & the scarf is beautiful.


----------



## Momos preloved

jade said:


> View attachment 2217891
> 
> View attachment 2217893
> 
> 
> Today I have a NY and Co dress and Calson blazer.



The red is amazing!


----------



## Ais

jade said:


> View attachment 2217891
> 
> View attachment 2217893
> 
> 
> Today I have a NY and Co dress and Calson blazer.



Great outfit, love it


----------



## Ais

elvisgurly said:


> Congrats on your blog's one year anniversary & the scarf is beautiful.



Thank you 

The scarf was a gift for bloggers/press attending a preview of the Marina Rinaldi fall line.  Swoon!


----------



## Theren

Heading to an exotic car show yesterday


----------



## Ais

Cute top, where did you get it?


----------



## Theren

Inc at Macys


----------



## Ais

Nice, I just ordered two dresses from Macy's.  Didn't even think to keep shopping as I was so pleased with what I'd picked haha.


----------



## Ais

Each month myself and some other bloggers get together and do a "themed" outfit; this was my bold color submission.  

Blouse is from Star (Julian MacDonald), Zizzi skinny jeans, Aldo flats, Monsoon sunglasses


----------



## Theren

Ais said:


> Each month myself and some other bloggers get together and do a "themed" outfit; this was my bold color submission.
> 
> Blouse is from Star (Julian MacDonald), Zizzi skinny jeans, Aldo flats, Monsoon sunglasses



so cute!!


----------



## jade

Ais said:


> Great outfit, love it



Thanks guys!


----------



## Theren

Had a leadership training today...


----------



## LabelLover81

Hi ladies!!!

Jimmy Choo espadrilles
Jessica Simpson dress
Calvin Klein belt
Valentino bag


----------



## LabelLover81

Ais said:


> Each month myself and some other bloggers get together and do a "themed" outfit; this was my bold color submission.
> 
> Blouse is from Star (Julian MacDonald), Zizzi skinny jeans, Aldo flats, Monsoon sunglasses


Still as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## LabelLover81

Theren said:


> Had a leadership training today...


Love the sparkles!


----------



## Ais

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Jimmy Choo espadrilles
> Jessica Simpson dress
> Calvin Klein belt
> Valentino bag



Really cute outfit, perfectly accessorized


----------



## Amandarin

Today:
Delia Dress in Spike the Punch (Lilly Pulitzer)

Yesterday:
Natori dress (Nordstroms)
Me too shoes (Nords rack)
Michael Kors bag


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> Had a leadership training today...



The sparkly shirt is so cute.


----------



## elvisgurly

LabelLover81 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Jimmy Choo espadrilles
> Jessica Simpson dress
> Calvin Klein belt
> Valentino bag



Cute outfit, and I like the bag.


----------



## elvisgurly

Amandarin said:


> Today:
> Delia Dress in Spike the Punch (Lilly Pulitzer)
> 
> Yesterday:
> Natori dress (Nordstroms)
> Me too shoes (Nords rack)
> Michael Kors bag



The green dress is cute.


----------



## Caz71

My city chic military jacket


----------



## Theren

elvisgurly said:


> The sparkly shirt is so cute.



Thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

Caz71 said:


> My city chic military jacket


Love that jacket!


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica Simpson dress
Valentino espadrilles
Marc Jacobs clutch


----------



## lulugirl896

Taking advantage of the last few days of Eloquii's sales before they go out of business.  
Eloquii printed jacket, red shell, Eloquii zip detail skirt and Michael Kors Hamilton bag.


----------



## Momos preloved

It's not the best photo, but here is an 80s 'lee bird' dress (100%cotton!) an Alannah hill cardi, Forever new faux fur collar and my fav Marc Jacobs shoes. I love wearing them because they make other people smile.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Here's my outfit for my sons KG Grad

Dress: Target
Shoes: Hugo Boss Samoha Wedge
Bag: Chanel Camelia WOC
Jewels: David Yurman/Fossil


----------



## Samia

jade said:


> I rarely get to take pics!  But I was out shopping after work.
> Target sweater, Vince Camuto top, limited skirt.





laurenhaber said:


> Not quite plus sized but definitely a curvy (pearshaped) girl!





Amandarin said:


> #1- blazer (Valentino), shirt (Tahari), jeans (Paige denim), and shoes (Chanel)
> )





Ais said:


> This is what I wore for my blog's one year anniversary celebration
> .


Haven;t been in here for a long time, all you girls look amazing!!


----------



## Samia

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's my outfit for my sons KG Grad
> 
> Dress: Target
> Shoes: Hugo Boss Samoha Wedge
> Bag: Chanel Camelia WOC
> Jewels: David Yurman/Fossil
> 
> View attachment 2233988



Cute dress and congrats on your kiddo's KG Grad


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs clutch


 I love your Valentino collection!


lulugirl896 said:


>


 Nice!


Momos preloved said:


> View attachment 2233960


 you look lovely but not plus sized from any angle.


----------



## laurenhaber

Not quite plus size but curvy nonetheless 

Denim on Denim on Denim worn flatteringly with a few minor tweaks!

Wearing Gap jacket, J.Crew shirt, Paige jeans, Prada sunglasses


----------



## Bratty1919

lulugirl896 said:


> Taking advantage of the last few days of Eloquii's sales before they go out of business.
> Eloquii printed jacket, red shell, Eloquii zip detail skirt and Michael Kors Hamilton bag.



Lovely!


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> Haven;t been in here for a long time, all you girls look amazing!!


Hey Samia!  It's been too long!  I was gone for awhile too. Good to see a familiar face.


----------



## elvisgurly

lulugirl896 said:


> Taking advantage of the last few days of Eloquii's sales before they go out of business.
> Eloquii printed jacket, red shell, Eloquii zip detail skirt and Michael Kors Hamilton bag.



That's a shame they're going out of business.  They seemed to have some cute clothes.


----------



## elvisgurly

LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs clutch



Adorable outfit & the clutch is so cute.


----------



## Momos preloved

Samia said:


> you look lovely but not plus sized from any angle.



Thanks samia, as I said in my first outfit post, I'm not quite plus sized but an Au14 is on the cusp. I'm friends with a lot of local designers and most of their collections stop at a 12! 
I'll never be the sz 8 model and my e cup boobs can make some normal clothes look pornographic, so I felt I belonged here rather than the normal outfit thread.


----------



## chunkylover53

Momos preloved said:


> Thanks samia, as I said in my first outfit post, I'm not quite plus sized but an Au14 is on the cusp. I'm friends with a lot of local designers and most of their collections stop at a 12!
> I'll never be the sz 8 model and my e cup boobs can make some normal clothes look pornographic, so I felt I belonged here rather than the normal outfit thread.



At an Aus 12-14, you're actually slimmer than the average Australian woman who is Aus 14-16. Definitely not plus size!


----------



## dakotacheryl

LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino espadrilles
> Marc Jacobs clutch


Absolutely fabulous...and so feminine !!


----------



## LabelLover81

dakotacheryl said:


> Absolutely fabulous...and so feminine !!


Thank you so much!


----------



## elvisgurly

Momos preloved said:


> Thanks samia, as I said in my first outfit post, I'm not quite plus sized but an Au14 is on the cusp. I'm friends with a lot of local designers and most of their collections stop at a 12!
> I'll never be the sz 8 model and my e cup boobs can make some normal clothes look pornographic, so I felt I belonged here rather than the normal outfit thread.



Keep posting your outfits.


----------



## lulugirl896

Snakeskin tunic top from, where else, Eloquii. Exact fit pants also from Eloquii and my new acquisition Fendi B Bag in Marrone.


----------



## LabelLover81

lulugirl896 said:


> Snakeskin tunic top from, where else, Eloquii. Exact fit pants also from Eloquii and my new acquisition Fendi B Bag in Marrone.


Fab!  I'm going to miss Eloquii. I got a dress yesterday for $16. One last hurrah.


----------



## Bratty1919

lulugirl896 said:


> Snakeskin tunic top from, where else, Eloquii. Exact fit pants also from Eloquii and my new acquisition Fendi B Bag in Marrone.



Wonderful- love it all!


----------



## elvisgurly

lulugirl896 said:


> Snakeskin tunic top from, where else, Eloquii. Exact fit pants also from Eloquii and my new acquisition Fendi B Bag in Marrone.



Gorgeous bag.  Which brand of shoes are you wearing?


----------



## Ais

elvisgurly said:


> That's a shame they're going out of business.  They seemed to have some cute clothes.



No international shipping available -- hurt them from my perspective, there are quite a few plus size people that live outside the US and Canada that would have spent our $$ on their items.  I tried a couple times


----------



## lulugirl896

elvisgurly said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Which brand of shoes are you wearing?



Thanks! They are Lower East Side. Picked them up from Payless.


----------



## jade

Ais said:


> No international shipping available -- hurt them from my perspective, there are quite a few plus size people that live outside the US and Canada that would have spent our $$ on their items.  I tried a couple times



The biggest issue was terrible marketing.  They really should have 
promoted the brand ad put it in stores.  But really, no extra brand was needed.


----------



## laurenhaber

Reviewing this amazing club monaco maxi for curvy ladies (hint: it's very forgiving!). Wearing it with Prada sunglasses, Yigal Azrouel belt and Sam Edelman sandals


----------



## LabelLover81

laurenhaber said:


> Reviewing this amazing club monaco maxi for curvy ladies (hint: it's very forgiving!). Wearing it with Prada sunglasses, Yigal Azrouel belt and Sam Edelman sandals


Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Ann Taylor dress and belt
Kate Spade cardigan
Valentino bag and shoes
Tiffany and David Yurman jewels


----------



## lulugirl896

Eloquii Top and Skirt, Coach Mini Satchel and Trotters Heels:


----------



## Caz71

LabelLover81 said:


> Ann Taylor dress and belt
> Kate Spade cardigan
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Tiffany and David Yurman jewels



Lovely dress!!!


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Ann Taylor dress and belt
> Kate Spade cardigan
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Tiffany and David Yurman jewels


I want to sneak into your closet and steal a few of the beautiful Valentino items


----------



## laurenhaber

wearing a suuuuper flattering Club Monaco bubble hem top (seriously, works on curvy ladies as well), Paige denim, Ferragamo pumps, Prada sunglasses and a Gucci clutch that I repurposed


----------



## reginablair

laurenhaber said:


> Reviewing this amazing club monaco maxi for curvy ladies (hint: it's very forgiving!). Wearing it with Prada sunglasses, Yigal Azrouel belt and Sam Edelman sandals



This dress looks amazing on you! Is it still available?


----------



## laurenhaber

Gorgeous architectural beaded blouse from BCBG, made casual and flattering with skirt from J.Crew and belt from Anthropologie. Prada sunglasses


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing a sheath dress I found that fits curvies!! Dress from Banana Republic, Sam Edelman sandals, Anthropologie pin, Target clutch


----------



## elvisgurly

jade said:


> The biggest issue was terrible marketing.  They really should have
> promoted the brand ad put it in stores.  But really, no extra brand was needed.



I don't get why there can't be more plus sized stores that are geared toward fashionable/trendy clothing or at least offer the stores that do exist in more towns.  I always thought Torrid had some nice clothing online, but didn't want to chance buying it in case it fit wrong.


----------



## arnott

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing a sheath dress I found that fits curvies!! Dress from Banana Republic, Sam Edelman sandals, Anthropologie pin, Target clutch



Very cute!  I like dresses that have sleeves!


----------



## laurenhaber

An insane knit top from Anthropologie, Prada sunglasses and Joan Hornig earrings.


----------



## Lilouninamama

Samia said:


> Outfit:


Mashallah samia gorgeous


----------



## laurenhaber

flattering and great to beat the heat in an old Forever 21 dress, J.Crew hat and Prada sunglasses


----------



## Amandarin

I'm all about casual chic during the summer weekends when I work ~50/60 hours a week and don't wanna dress up.

Free people keep me v neck (so obsessed I bought it in ~5 colours)
Paige denim
Dolce vita wedge booties (amazing.)
Fendi chameleon


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Outfit from last weekend whilst shopping


----------



## laurenhaber

Repurposing a Gucci "handbag" and wearing a Jessica Simpson dress, Brooks Brothers top, Prada sunglasses


----------



## mkpurselover

I am pretty new to TPF, just discovered this thread.  My clothes are almost all inexpensive, so hope that is ok. (it all goes to purses)

Wearing a Lane Bryant maxi & shrug, Michael Kors pomegranate Hamilton, sandals from Macys.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

mkpurselover said:


> I am pretty new to TPF, just discovered this thread.  My clothes are almost all inexpensive, so hope that is ok. (it all goes to purses)
> 
> Wearing a Lane Bryant maxi & shrug, Michael Kors pomegranate Hamilton, sandals from Macys.



Welcome!!  It's not about the amount of money you spend on your clothes it's about how you feel when you put them on!!  

I LOVE the maxi!  I wish I was closer to a Lane Bryant store.  You look great!!


----------



## Candysroom

mkpurselover said:


> I am pretty new to TPF, just discovered this thread.  My clothes are almost all inexpensive, so hope that is ok. (it all goes to purses)
> 
> Wearing a Lane Bryant maxi & shrug, Michael Kors pomegranate Hamilton, sandals from Macys.



Love everything about your outfit


----------



## mkpurselover

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Welcome!!  It's not about the amount of money you spend on your clothes it's about how you feel when you put them on!!
> 
> I LOVE the maxi!  I wish I was closer to a Lane Bryant store.  You look great!!


Thank you! Now you'll be seeing my whole wardrobe!


----------



## mkpurselover

/I]QUOTE=Candysroom;25076177]Love everything about your outfit[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for the positive input


----------



## lulugirl896

mkpurselover said:


> I am pretty new to TPF, just discovered this thread.  My clothes are almost all inexpensive, so hope that is ok. (it all goes to purses)
> 
> Wearing a Lane Bryant maxi & shrug, Michael Kors pomegranate Hamilton, sandals from Macys.



Gorgeous! Love the colors you've put together!


----------



## Gerry

Yes, you look very nice. Lane Bryant is my absolutely favorite store  Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mkpurselover

You ladies are so nice!  Now I'm showing todays items:
Blue maxi, Jon & Anna, from Ebay, older denim shrug from LB, and Michael Kors gunmetal jet set tote.   
I am loving maxis this summer!


----------



## lulugirl896

Here's today's outfit:

Jacket by Lane Bryant, Dress by Gloria Vanderbilt. My bag was a birthday present from the husband- Furla Papermoon.




DSC01835 by lulugirl896, on Flickr


----------



## 1249dcnative

The orange and grey is fabulous.


----------



## lulugirl896

1249dcnative said:


> The orange and grey is fabulous.



Thank you! I've never worn that combination before and was surprised at how well the colors worked.


----------



## laurenhaber

I just had to share these amazing sweatpants from Kings of Cole. so sexy and comfy, and flattering for curvy ladies


----------



## arnott

laurenhaber said:


> I just had to share these amazing sweatpants from Kings of Cole. so sexy and comfy, and flattering for curvy ladies



Cute picture!


----------



## reneed

Love them. How do they run?


----------



## laurenhaber

Super casual in Brooks Brothers button down, Banana Republic jeans, Sperry shoes, Prada sunglasses, Chanel WOC


----------



## laurenhaber

Had to share this curvy friendly find: $20 from Old Navy!


----------



## mkpurselover

Today I have on a LB navy cardi and navy & white top.  No name white denim stretch capris, Michael Kors croc print leather satchel and Easy Spirit navy ballet flats.  This is a very quite outfit for me, usually I carry a bright bag with this.


----------



## mkpurselover

Back to maxi!   Black Macy INC (super comfy) maxi,  LB shrug, Michael Kors cadet Hamilton, & vintage '90's leather sandals


----------



## mkpurselover

I hope I haven't bored everyone to death. No one is posting any pics!

 Today, a very comfy navy knit cardi from Fashion Big (sorry they're gone),  Macys navy paisley print top, old denim Capris, Michael Kors Selma bag, Vince Camuto teal studded suede flats.


----------



## KatherineO

blueeyeskelli said:


> View attachment 2274279
> 
> 
> Outfit from last weekend whilst shopping



I love this outfit.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

KatherineO said:


> I love this outfit.



Thank you x x


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Shopping once again lol ! 

Neon yellow tweed jacket from river island, river island jeans and river island peeptoe booties


----------



## AutumnRose16

Does anyone know of the 50% off code for the torrid flash sale??


----------



## laurenhaber

curvy girl over here, wearing a mini dress #bigday. 

J.Crew dress, Ann Taylor flats, Tory Burch sunglasses


----------



## LabelLover81

I posted this in the V forum awhile back, forgot to post here.
Kenar dress
Jimmy Choo shoes
Valentino bag
Yurman jewels


----------



## LabelLover81

laurenhaber said:


> curvy girl over here, wearing a mini dress #bigday.
> 
> J.Crew dress, Ann Taylor flats, Tory Burch sunglasses


Cute stuff!


----------



## dianne

LabelLover81 said:


> I posted this in the V forum awhile back, forgot to post here.
> Kenar dress
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> Valentino bag
> Yurman jewels


wow you look stunning and your bag is amazing!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

dianne said:


> wow you look stunning and your bag is amazing!!!


Thank you!  I just lost 35 lbs and haven't felt this good in awhile


----------



## LabelLover81

Cynthia rowley dress
Valentino bag and shoes
Yurman jewels.


----------



## mkpurselover

LabelLover81 said:


> Cynthia rowley dress
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Yurman jewels.



Beautiful!  You look lovely.


----------



## Bratty1919

LabelLover81 said:


> Cynthia rowley dress
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Yurman jewels.



This is really nice


----------



## LabelLover81

LabelLover81 said:


> Cynthia rowley dress
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Yurman jewels.



Thank you very much!


----------



## LabelLover81

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful!  You look lovely.


Don't know why it quoted me instead of you...  But thank you!


----------



## LabelLover81

Bratty1919 said:


> This is really nice


Thank you,  I love fashion!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Casual drinks miss selfridge top, topshop jeans


----------



## LabelLover81

blueeyeskelli said:


> Casual drinks miss selfridge top, topshop jeans
> 
> View attachment 2305771


Love it!


----------



## laurenhaber

arnott said:


> Cute picture!



xo!


----------



## laurenhaber

Curvy girl not afraid to wear embellishments! This crazy sweater is from Anthropologie, jeans from Banana Republic, Shoes from pour la victoire, Chanel WOC


----------



## mkpurselover

blueeyeskelli said:


> Casual drinks miss selfridge top, topshop jeans
> 
> View attachment 2305771


Cute!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

blueeyeskelli said:


> View attachment 2301289
> 
> 
> Shopping once again lol !
> 
> Neon yellow tweed jacket from river island, river island jeans and river island peeptoe booties



River island is Rihanna's line, right? You are working it!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

LabelLover81 said:


> Cynthia rowley dress
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Yurman jewels.



Love both looks!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

laurenhaber said:


> Curvy girl not afraid to wear embellishments! This crazy sweater is from Anthropologie, jeans from Banana Republic, Shoes from pour la victoire, Chanel WOC



Always fab!


----------



## gail13

laurenhaber said:


> Reviewing this amazing club monaco maxi for curvy ladies (hint: it's very forgiving!). Wearing it with Prada sunglasses, Yigal Azrouel belt and Sam Edelman sandals



You look great!


----------



## Gerry

River Island is a store (or at least a website,as far as I know). I think its in the UK. Rhianna did a line for them but they carry much more than her clothing. Kids,even. It is similar to ASOS.  Their largest size is a US 14 (UK 18).


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> River Island is a store (or at least a website,as far as I know). I think its in the UK. Rhianna did a line for them but they carry much more than her clothing. Kids,even. It is similar to ASOS.  Their largest size is a US 14 (UK 18).



Yes its a Store


----------



## laurenhaber

Wearing a super flattering ASOS skater dress (under 50 bucks), j.crew henley and necklace, madewell flats, prada sunglasses


----------



## elvisgurly

I'm in a size 14 now from a 24-26 & was wondering which designer denim is made for curvier figures?


----------



## twin-fun

elvisgurly said:


> I'm in a size 14 now from a 24-26 & was wondering which designer denim is made for curvier figures?



Congrats on your weight loss! Check out JBrand, SkinnyJeans, Paige Premium Denim, and the old standby, Not Your Daughter's Jeans.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## elvisgurly

twin-fun said:


> Congrats on your weight loss! Check out JBrand, SkinnyJeans, Paige Premium Denim, and the old standby, Not Your Daughter's Jeans.



Thanks.  I bought a pair of Paige Denim shorts in Hawaii and they fit, but the 32 pants don't fit yet.  They almost do.  I'll have to check out JBrand.  I saw a few pairs in a TJMaxx in Hawaii, but none close to my size.


----------



## Margieville

15th wedding anniversary dinner outfit. 

Dress - Jessica Simpson (funnily enough her stuff looks great on me)

Shoes - Coach

Purse - Vintage Montagut Paris


----------



## beastofthefields

laurenhaber said:


> curvy girl over here, wearing a mini dress #bigday.
> 
> J.Crew dress, Ann Taylor flats, Tory Burch sunglasses



Gorgeous gorgeous xxxxx love it xxx


----------



## LabelLover81

Margieville said:


> 15th wedding anniversary dinner outfit.
> 
> Dress - Jessica Simpson (funnily enough her stuff looks great on me)
> 
> Shoes - Coach
> 
> Purse - Vintage Montagut Paris
> 
> View attachment 2315994


So fab!!  I agree JS dresses are very flattering.


----------



## LabelLover81

Old Navy dress
Valentino espadrilles valentino bag
Ann Taylor belt
Tiffany jewels


----------



## elvisgurly

LabelLover81 said:


> Old Navy dress
> Valentino espadrilles valentino bag
> Ann Taylor belt
> Tiffany jewels



That dress is gorgeous & love your Valentino bag.

You would probably love a lot of the dresses on Modcloth.


----------



## lulugirl896

Margieville said:


> 15th wedding anniversary dinner outfit.
> 
> Dress - Jessica Simpson (funnily enough her stuff looks great on me)
> 
> Shoes - Coach
> 
> Purse - Vintage Montagut Paris
> 
> View attachment 2315994



You look amazing! Love the dress


----------



## MittenedThings

Margieville said:


> 15th wedding anniversary dinner outfit.
> 
> Dress - Jessica Simpson (funnily enough her stuff looks great on me)
> 
> Shoes - Coach
> 
> Purse - Vintage Montagut Paris
> 
> View attachment 2315994





LabelLover81 said:


> Old Navy dress
> Valentino espadrilles valentino bag
> Ann Taylor belt
> Tiffany jewels



Cute dresses!


----------



## Bratty1919

LabelLover81 said:


> Old Navy dress
> Valentino espadrilles valentino bag
> Ann Taylor belt
> Tiffany jewels



I love your bag!


----------



## elvisgurly

laurenhaber said:


> Wearing a super flattering ASOS skater dress (under 50 bucks), j.crew henley and necklace, madewell flats, prada sunglasses



That dress is really pretty.


----------



## laurenhaber

Cascading peplum, red lips, skinny jeans, curvy girl!


----------



## LabelLover81

For some reason I'm having trouble with the multi-quote, but thank you everyone for your compliments.


----------



## Margieville

laurenhaber said:


> Cascading peplum, red lips, skinny jeans, curvy girl!



Love this outfit so much. The top is fantastic!


----------



## Margieville

MittenedThings said:


> Cute dresses!






lulugirl896 said:


> You look amazing! Love the dress



Thanks!!


----------



## lulugirl896

Lane Bryant Boyfriend shirt, Obi belt from Eloquii, LB Jeans and my new (to me) Louis Vuitton Ribera.


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Lulugirl, I have those pants and I lvvveee them!!! They are sooo comfortable. You look great. As a matter of fact, about 2/3 of my wardrobe is from Lane Bryant because their clothes usually fit me so well. I am glad to find another devotee.  Actually, I have those pants in a kiwi green,taupe and black. Is that too much? LOL


----------



## lulugirl896

Gerry said:


> ^^^^ Lulugirl, I have those pants and I lvvveee them!!! They are sooo comfortable. You look great. As a matter of fact, about 2/3 of my wardrobe is from Lane Bryant because their clothes usually fit me so well. I am glad to find another devotee.  Actually, I have those pants in a kiwi green,taupe and black. Is that too much? LOL



I do the same thing- when I love an item I buy it in every color!


----------



## mkpurselover

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant Boyfriend shirt, Obi belt from Eloquii, LB Jeans and my new (to me) Louis Vuitton Ribera.


Very cute outfit!  I also am an LB gal when I find what I like there.


----------



## ame

elvisgurly said:


> I'm in a size 14 now from a 24-26 & was wondering which designer denim is made for curvier figures?



Congrats!!! I have done well with Kut from the Kloth. It's worked well with my thicker middle.


----------



## Caz71

A city chic opened up in my mall. Bought this its a top. Tunic. But ill wear as a dress.. luv the colour for summer in december!


----------



## Caz71

And here.


----------



## Caz71

This is the link... http://www.citychic.com.au/RUFFLE-WRAP-TUNIC.aspx?p6143414&cr=rnhp__010608


----------



## jade

I am terrible at selfies 

Ann Taylor dress, halogen (nordies) sweater, Aldo flats. Standing all day leading a training so I need to be practical.


----------



## mkpurselover

jade said:


> I am terrible at selfies
> 
> Ann Taylor dress, halogen (nordies) sweater, Aldo flats. Standing all day leading a training so I need to be practical.
> 
> View attachment 2330399


Very cute outfit, which purse did you have?


----------



## jade

mkpurselover said:


> Very cute outfit, which purse did you have?



I used my Michael Kors selma. In black.

Thanks!


----------



## mkpurselover

jade said:


> I used my Michael Kors selma. In black.
> 
> Thanks!


Perfect choice!


----------



## jaijai1012

Girls I need help please. I need a shaper to wear under a dress for a wedding I'll be attending but I don't know which one to get. Does it look like a really high waisted underwear or the one that looks like a one piece swimming suit? My problem area is mostly just my stomach. Thanks girls!


----------



## nova_girl

jaijai1012 said:


> Girls I need help please. I need a shaper to wear under a dress for a wedding I'll be attending but I don't know which one to get. Does it look like a really high waisted underwear or the one that looks like a one piece swimming suit? My problem area is mostly just my stomach. Thanks girls!



I've worn both. I like the one piece if the bra part is supportive enough, but they usually aren't so I normally use the high waisted underwear.


----------



## jade

jaijai1012 said:


> Girls I need help please. I need a shaper to wear under a dress for a wedding I'll be attending but I don't know which one to get. Does it look like a really high waisted underwear or the one that looks like a one piece swimming suit? My problem area is mostly just my stomach. Thanks girls!



High waisted underwear.  The swim styles either flatten your bust out or do not leave enough room.  The boy shirt style can be good as well.


----------



## jaijai1012

nova_girl said:


> I've worn both. I like the one piece if the bra part is supportive enough, but they usually aren't so I normally use the high waisted underwear.






jade said:


> High waisted underwear.  The swim styles either flatten your bust out or do not leave enough room.  The boy shirt style can be good as well.



Thank you so much! I found the perfect dress today too!


----------



## Flip88

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant Boyfriend shirt, Obi belt from Eloquii, LB Jeans and my new (to me) Louis Vuitton Ribera.



Love this outfit


----------



## nooch

I am finally back to ootd!

Maxi, 26/28 Lane Bryant but the entire top half is big enough to fit two of me. Had to size up for my belly. 
Cardigan, 3x torrid.  Had it for years. 
Boots, 9.5W fitzwell. They are sightly below the knee.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

A few of my outfits in the past week


----------



## V0N1B2

nooch said:


> I am finally back to ootd!
> 
> Maxi, 26/28 Lane Bryant but the entire top half is big enough to fit two of me. Had to size up for my belly.
> Cardigan, 3x torrid.  Had it for years.
> Boots, 9.5W fitzwell. They are sightly below the knee.


That dress is really flattering on you nooch.


----------



## elvisgurly

nooch said:


> I am finally back to ootd!
> 
> Maxi, 26/28 Lane Bryant but the entire top half is big enough to fit two of me. Had to size up for my belly.
> Cardigan, 3x torrid.  Had it for years.
> Boots, 9.5W fitzwell. They are sightly below the knee.



Cute dress.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

I'm sad more plus sizes don't post.. And that not everyone shows love to everyone else


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Babyyjulianne said:


> I'm sad more plus sizes don't post.. And that not everyone shows love to everyone else


I love your style!!!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Here 's a recent of me

Top Forever 21 Jeans Old Navy


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> Here 's a recent of me
> 
> Top Forever 21 Jeans Old Navy




Sorry my pic isn't uploading


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> I love your style!!!!



Xoxo thank you! 
I wish your pics would upload :/


----------



## elvisgurly

Babyyjulianne said:


> I'm sad more plus sizes don't post.. And that not everyone shows love to everyone else



It does seem like this thread dies every now & then.


----------



## laurenhaber

Curvy girls can wear ankle booties without truncating the leg line, i'm convinced.

Wearing Seychelles booties, BDG high waist jeans, Gap Sweater and Prada sunnies


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Cute,Lauren. I am a hair's breadth away from pulling the trigger on a cute pair of cut out booties by Seychelles . You would be the perfect person to tell me about Seychelles. Nobody sells the brand around here so I can't try them on. Happy???  Thanks!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Yea, fall is here!  From the 50+ crowd, I'm wearing Steve Madden otk boots, Hue charcoal leggings, Lands End Iight weight mock turtleneck, Michael Kors purple cardi., Pucci scarf, and my new birthday present LV Alma in figue!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, fall is here!  From the 50+ crowd, I'm wearing Steve Madden otk boots, Hue charcoal leggings, Lands End Iight weight mock turtleneck, Michael Kors purple cardi., Pucci scarf, and my new birthday present LV Alma in figue!



Cute cute cute!!! 
I love your madden boots and of course your alma! Gorgeous!


----------



## mkpurselover

Babyyjulianne said:


> Cute cute cute!!!
> I love your madden boots and of course your alma! Gorgeous!


Thank you !  I love my Alma, this is my first time trying Steve Madden - very good fit.


----------



## arnott

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, fall is here!  From the 50+ crowd, I'm wearing Steve Madden otk boots, Hue charcoal leggings, Lands End Iight weight mock turtleneck, Michael Kors purple cardi., Pucci scarf, and my new birthday present* LV Alma in figue!*



Ooh, is that a new epi colour?  Love it!  

Happy birthday!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you !  I love my Alma, this is my first time trying Steve Madden - very good fit.



I have a bunch of Steve Madden shoes  love them


----------



## mkpurselover

arnott said:


> Ooh, is that a new epi colour?  Love it!
> 
> Happy birthday!


I am new to LV, so I don't know how long this color has been available, but it is going very fast.  Per SA's almost no Alma's left in figue in US.


----------



## elvisgurly

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, fall is here!  From the 50+ crowd, I'm wearing Steve Madden otk boots, Hue charcoal leggings, Lands End Iight weight mock turtleneck, Michael Kors purple cardi., Pucci scarf, and my new birthday present LV Alma in figue!



Love the purse & you accessorize very nicely.


----------



## specme

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2335859
> View attachment 2335861
> View attachment 2335862
> 
> 
> A few of my outfits in the past week


Love your LV mono bag . What's the name of it ?


----------



## Samia

nooch said:


> I am finally back to ootd!
> 
> Maxi, 26/28 Lane Bryant but the entire top half is big enough to fit two of me. Had to size up for my belly.
> Cardigan, 3x torrid.  Had it for years.
> Boots, 9.5W fitzwell. They are sightly below the knee.


 Welcome back!



Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2335859
> View attachment 2335861
> View attachment 2335862
> 
> 
> A few of my outfits in the past week


 Cute outfits! and great legs


----------



## Samia

laurenhaber said:


> Curvy girls can wear ankle booties without truncating the leg line, i'm convinced.
> 
> Wearing Seychelles booties, BDG high waist jeans, Gap Sweater and Prada sunnies





mkpurselover said:


> Yea, fall is here!  From the 50+ crowd, I'm wearing Steve Madden otk boots, Hue charcoal leggings, Lands End Iight weight mock turtleneck, Michael Kors purple cardi., Pucci scarf, and my new birthday present LV Alma in figue!



Love your boots ladies!! I hope boot season comes here soon!


----------



## jade

Just grabbed a new Vince Camuto dress.  Now time to figure out accessories.


----------



## mkpurselover

jade said:


> Just grabbed a new Vince Camuto dress.  Now time to figure out accessories.
> 
> View attachment 2356896


Cute dress, the black Selma goes with, but love to see how you accessorize.


----------



## mkpurselover

elvisgurly said:


> Love the purse & you accessorize very nicely.


Thank you!


----------



## Samia

jade said:


> Just grabbed a new Vince Camuto dress.  Now time to figure out accessories.
> 
> View attachment 2356896


Looks Fab!


----------



## Samia

Ladies any recs on where can I get (online) good looking boots for wide calves?


----------



## cvw1004

Samia said:


> Ladies any recs on where can I get (online) good looking boots for wide calves?



Try duoboots.com


----------



## Prada_Princess

jade said:


> Just grabbed a new Vince Camuto dress.  Now time to figure out accessories.
> 
> View attachment 2356896



Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Gerry

cvw1004 said:


> Try duoboots.com


 
There's a thread under the Glass Slipper about boots for wide calves....go check it out!  Oops, I meant to quote Samia since she asked the question!! But it's a great thread for all of us to read.


----------



## laurenhaber

A sexy post for your monday: Review of the J.Crew fluted skirt for curvy ladies. Worn with black top from Forever 21, Cole Haan pumps and old Urban Outfitters purse. Topped off with Prada sunnies


----------



## mkpurselover

laurenhaber said:


> A sexy post for your monday: Review of the J.Crew fluted skirt for curvy ladies. Worn with black top from Forever 21, Cole Haan pumps and old Urban Outfitters purse. Topped off with Prada sunnies


Very nice outfit.  Looks like a nice day in SF!


----------



## jade

Thanks for the compliments ladies!  




Here is a crappy pic of today's outfit: torrid skinnies, Aldo kitten heels, sears knit blazer, kohls top, coach Chelsea carryall in deep port.


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> There's a thread under the Glass Slipper about boots for wide calves....go check it out!  Oops, I meant to quote Samia since she asked the question!! But it's a great thread for all of us to read.



Thanks I will


----------



## laurenhaber

Getting creative for Fall layering a crop top over an ASOS dress, with Prada sunnies and Revlon burgundy lipstick


----------



## Flip88

laurenhaber said:


> Getting creative for Fall layering a crop top over an ASOS dress, with Prada sunnies and Revlon burgundy lipstick



Love the outfit. You look great.


----------



## laurenhaber

Full review of the Banana Republic Sloan ankle pant, Target shirt, Gap jacket, Tory Burch sunglasses, Ferragamo shoes


----------



## mkpurselover

laurenhaber said:


> Full review of the Banana Republic Sloan ankle pant, Target shirt, Gap jacket, Tory Burch sunglasses, Ferragamo shoes


Very cute, love all the colors


----------



## Perfect Day

laurenhaber said:


> A sexy post for your monday: Review of the J.Crew fluted skirt for curvy ladies. Worn with black top from Forever 21, Cole Haan pumps and old Urban Outfitters purse. Topped off with Prada sunnies



I do like this outfit - very sexy !


----------



## jade

Today was my Calvin Klein day. . 

Halogen (nordstrom) top, limited skirt, nike west booties.  And terrible lighting.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

specme said:


> Love your LV mono bag . What's the name of it ?






Samia said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Cute outfits! and great legs



Thank you!! 
It's a rivoli briefcase


----------



## laurenhaber

The most amazing peplum knit sweater. And SO SO flattering!

Ted Baker knit peplum, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies


----------



## Idun

Lovely outfits ladies


----------



## elvisgurly

jade said:


> Today was my Calvin Klein day. .
> 
> Halogen (nordstrom) top, limited skirt, nike west booties.  And terrible lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366178



Cool outfit.


----------



## bnjj

laurenhaber said:


> The most amazing peplum knit sweater. And SO SO flattering!
> 
> Ted Baker knit peplum, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies


 
I love this sweater.


----------



## Babyyjulianne

laurenhaber said:


> The most amazing peplum knit sweater. And SO SO flattering!
> 
> Ted Baker knit peplum, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies



Omg I love this sweater!!!! 
I looked for it but I can't find it in a 12 :/ 
Sad


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Color is a little brighter, purple in person  
Love this dress from lane Bryant and rasta damas Louboutins 



This is a super flattering dress from lane Bryant. It's called a knitted skater dress  paired with my Louis Vuitton bergamo GM bag, and louboutin Maggie's


----------



## mkpurselover

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2376327
> View attachment 2376328
> View attachment 2376329
> 
> Color is a little brighter, purple in person
> Love this dress from lane Bryant and rasta damas Louboutins
> 
> View attachment 2376334
> 
> This is a super flattering dress from lane Bryant. It's called a knitted skater dress  paired with my Louis Vuitton bergamo GM bag, and louboutin Maggie's


Both outfits are adorable!  Shoes and LV ++


----------



## Babyyjulianne

mkpurselover said:


> Both outfits are adorable!  Shoes and LV ++



Xoxo thank you!!!


----------



## Sariina

Babyyjulianne I love your dress! The color is amazing and really suits you!


----------



## elvisgurly

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2376327
> View attachment 2376328
> View attachment 2376329
> 
> Color is a little brighter, purple in person
> Love this dress from lane Bryant and rasta damas Louboutins
> 
> View attachment 2376334
> 
> This is a super flattering dress from lane Bryant. It's called a knitted skater dress  paired with my Louis Vuitton bergamo GM bag, and louboutin Maggie's



That purple dress is gorgeous.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, doing a tough/nice look today.  Timberland moto boots from Nordstrom, free people moto leggings also from Nordys, Torrid top, and LV Brea in epi fucshia.


----------



## jade

elvisgurly said:


> Cool outfit.



Thanks.


----------



## elvisgurly

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, doing a tough/nice look today.  Timberland moto boots from Nordstrom, free people moto leggings also from Nordys, Torrid top, and LV Brea in epi fucshia.



Great outfit & that bag is tdf.


----------



## mkpurselover

elvisgurly said:


> Great outfit & that bag is tdf.


Thanks!  Love the Brea,  but I think I scared my quite community with the moto wear - everyone kept their distance when I was out.  Too funny.


----------



## Bratty1919

laurenhaber said:


> The most amazing peplum knit sweater. And SO SO flattering!
> 
> Ted Baker knit peplum, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies



That top is so fun!


----------



## Samia

I need some inspiration for winter outfits, what are you all wearing this winter? Staple pieces? Trends?


----------



## Samia

Remembered to take a pic today
Dress- H&M
Cardi- mango
Boots- Anne Klien
Bag- Givenchy pandora


----------



## Idun

Samia, that dress suits you really well 

About winter pieces: I'm trying to clean up me wardrobe/style so I'm trying to find out what's my basics so to speak. Trends don't always work well for me - big boobs don't go well with that much.. I did buy a parka coat though because I wanted to try something new (it's NOT black. A small revolution in my style). Otherwise I'm going for classics - jeans, simple tops, not too many patterns. 

Sorry for the rambling :shame:


----------



## taylorsimone9

laurenhaber said:


> Full review of the Banana Republic Sloan ankle pant, Target shirt, Gap jacket, Tory Burch sunglasses, Ferragamo shoes


Im a freshman and i want to start my year and end it fashionable . Do you know anywhere i can shop , im plus size


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2376327
> View attachment 2376328
> View attachment 2376329
> 
> Color is a little brighter, purple in person
> Love this dress from lane Bryant and rasta damas Louboutins
> 
> View attachment 2376334
> 
> This is a super flattering dress from lane Bryant. It's called a knitted skater dress  paired with my Louis Vuitton bergamo GM bag, and louboutin Maggie's




Awesome look!


----------



## Samia

taylorsimone9 said:


> Im a freshman and i want to start my year and end it fashionable . Do you know anywhere i can shop , im plus size




Asos.com has some great things in their curve line


----------



## mkpurselover

Samia said:


> I need some inspiration for winter outfits, what are you all wearing this winter? Staple pieces? Trends?





Samia said:


> Remembered to take a pic today
> Dress- H&M
> Cardi- mango
> Boots- Anne Klien
> Bag- Givenchy pandora



I'm a trend lover, not too good w/classics because of my shape.  Loving leggings, boots, and tunic length tops of all kinds.  Loving your look with boots, too.


----------



## laurenhaber

Loving this slim puffer jacket from Helmut Lang, vintage Shareen dress, Yigal Arouzel belt and Kelsi Dagger boots


----------



## egak

Samia said:


> Asos.com has some great things in their curve line



Just found this thread and I love everyone's style!. I second ASOS, their Curve range is pretty good and they have awesome sales!. 

Living in Australia the plus size options are pretty crappy and all I can say is thank goodness for online shopping and going on holidays to the US.


----------



## laurenhaber

Piperlime sweater, amazing J.Crew skirt, SPANX tights and Steve Madden boots


----------



## mkpurselover

laurenhaber said:


> Piperlime sweater, amazing J.Crew skirt, SPANX tights and Steve Madden boots


Cute, cute outfit today!


----------



## Samia

laurenhaber said:


> Piperlime sweater, amazing J.Crew skirt, SPANX tights and Steve Madden boots







laurenhaber said:


> Loving this slim puffer jacket from Helmut Lang, vintage Shareen dress, Yigal Arouzel belt and Kelsi Dagger boots




Both great looks!


----------



## Samia

My outfit today


----------



## mkpurselover

Samia said:


> View attachment 2414217
> 
> 
> My outfit today


Loving it!


----------



## LolliPops4

Everybody looks so great!!!!!


----------



## LolliPops4

Love this!!!



laurenhaber said:


> full review of the banana republic sloan ankle pant, target shirt, gap jacket, tory burch sunglasses, ferragamo shoes


----------



## LolliPops4

Beautiful!!!!



jade said:


> i am terrible at selfies
> 
> ann taylor dress, halogen (nordies) sweater, aldo flats. Standing all day leading a training so i need to be practical.
> 
> View attachment 2330399


----------



## LouboutinChick

My Mom's Outfit
for a dinner&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Gerry

Mom's a bad-a## biker babe!!!!!!  So cute.....I can relate to her taste!!


----------



## Samia

LouboutinChick said:


> My Mom's Outfit
> for a dinner&#9786;&#65039;




She looks great!


----------



## LabelLover81

Nordstrom holiday party!

Jimmy Choo shoes
Kate Spade dress and belt
Valentino bag


----------



## Captivating

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom holiday party!
> 
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> Kate Spade dress and belt
> Valentino bag


You look gorgeous! I missed my Nordstrom's holiday party tonight


----------



## Samia

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom holiday party!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> 
> Kate Spade dress and belt
> 
> Valentino bag




You look great!


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## LabelLover81

Captivating said:


> You look gorgeous! I missed my Nordstrom's holiday party tonight


Aww, that's too bad. I actually went to two different ones (two local Nordstrom locations!)


----------



## lulugirl896

Headed to a Christmas dinner last night in my green Kiyonna dress


----------



## Perfect Day

lulugirl896 said:


> Headed to a Christmas dinner last night in my green Kiyonna dress



Love that colour. You look great.


----------



## Gerry

lulugirl896 said:


> Headed to a Christmas dinner last night in my green Kiyonna dress





This is so flattering on you. Fits like a glove!! If you don't mind, what size are you? I am too computer illiterate to post my own pics on the thread or I would and I always wonder what size I appear to be??


----------



## laurenhaber

Faux fur vest by Club Monaco (amazing), shirtdress from Madewell and baubles from ASOS


----------



## nooch

Terrible picture of my current fave dress. Dress, 4x, Modcloth. Shoulders are a tiny bit big and sleeves are a lot big but couldn't size down because of the waist. 
Rust colored tights, LB. These are E/F but they feel like they're longer rather than bigger compared to the C/D.
Black boots from 6pm. Had them forever.


----------



## elvisgurly

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom holiday party!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> 
> Kate Spade dress and belt
> 
> Valentino bag




Great outfit.


----------



## LouboutinChick

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom holiday party!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> 
> Kate Spade dress and belt
> 
> Valentino bag




I like it very much.
Great style. I love your shoes!&#10084;&#65039;
Beautiful lady.


----------



## Prada_Princess

nooch said:


> Terrible picture of my current fave dress. Dress, 4x, Modcloth. Shoulders are a tiny bit big and sleeves are a lot big but couldn't size down because of the waist.
> Rust colored tights, LB. These are E/F but they feel like they're longer rather than bigger compared to the C/D.
> Black boots from 6pm. Had them forever.



Lovely dress &#9829;


----------



## LabelLover81

LouboutinChick said:


> I like it very much.
> Great style. I love your shoes!&#10084;&#65039;
> Beautiful lady.



Thank you so much!  I need to post more outfits, but I've been too lazy to take pics!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

My OOTD on New Years Eve. Gap skirt, cream Gap sweater, black pea coat, wool scarf, RM bag, Frye boots, black tights, Coach gloves.


----------



## lulugirl896

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> My OOTD on New Years Eve. Gap skirt, cream Gap sweater, black pea coat, wool scarf, RM bag, Frye boots, black tights, Coach gloves.



Lovely outfit and cute pose!


----------



## Trayler

LabelLover81 said:


> Nordstrom holiday party!
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo shoes
> 
> Kate Spade dress and belt
> 
> Valentino bag




I love your whole outfit!


----------



## LabelLover81

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> My OOTD on New Years Eve. Gap skirt, cream Gap sweater, black pea coat, wool scarf, RM bag, Frye boots, black tights, Coach gloves.


Very cute!


----------



## LabelLover81

Trayler said:


> I love your whole outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## purpleredrose

Did we settle on what plus size is? Wondering whether I can post an outfit here or not.


----------



## Gerry

In the fashion world, a size 12 is the beginning of plus size. I work at Lane Bryant and we start at a 14W so .....take your best guess!!


----------



## itsmeL007

You all look soooooooo nice!!! I am trying to step things up this year....I love shoes and bags and the rest is just there........I want to re-vamp ME!!! So I am taking notes I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## itsmeL007

laurenhaber said:


> Piperlime sweater, amazing J.Crew skirt, SPANX tights and Steve Madden boots




Love this look and I have not worn a skirt in a long while!!!


----------



## itsmeL007

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2376327
> View attachment 2376328
> View attachment 2376329
> 
> Color is a little brighter, purple in person
> Love this dress from lane Bryant and rasta damas Louboutins
> 
> View attachment 2376334
> 
> This is a super flattering dress from lane Bryant. It's called a knitted skater dress  paired with my Louis Vuitton bergamo GM bag, and louboutin Maggie's



Love your dress bag n shoes!!! So pretty!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Outfit from my mom&#10084;&#65039;
She tries here new leather pants.


----------



## Sugarstained

Loving this thread!

I may have to start taking pics of my own outfits again. Well, occasionally. I tend to wear a lot of the same shapes/styles over and over and just mixing it up with color and texture.


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, doing a tough/nice look today.  Timberland moto boots from Nordstrom, free people moto leggings also from Nordys, Torrid top, and LV Brea in epi fucshia.



Absolutely love this! The coloured bag AND the timberland boots. I have a pair too, the coolest thing ever...


----------



## mkpurselover

ladysarah said:


> Absolutely love this! The coloured bag AND the timberland boots. I have a pair too, the coolest thing ever...


Thank you!  Loving these boots; I wear them daily during this winter.


----------



## Perfect Day

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 2467643
> 
> View attachment 2467644
> 
> Outfit from my mom&#10084;&#65039;
> She tries here new leather pants.



Very nice pics &#9829;


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you!  Loving these boots; I wear them daily during this winter.



Timberland are such an excellent brand in a number of ways. Do you know if they offer after care, repairs etc?


----------



## lulugirl896

I just found out Eloquii is coming back in the spring! Squeal!!


----------



## uhpharm01

laurenhaber said:


> The most amazing peplum knit sweater. And SO SO flattering!
> 
> Ted Baker knit peplum, J.Crew pixie pants, Seychelles boots, Prada sunnies




You're outfit is so cute!!!


----------



## Samia

Going to the movies today wearing 
Zara trousers
H&M top 
Tory burch flats
Alexander McQueen skull scarf
LV speedy


----------



## LabelLover81

lulugirl896 said:


> I just found out Eloquii is coming back in the spring! Squeal!!



Wow... Really?!?


----------



## LabelLover81

I just checked out their website. I don't think they are owned by the limited anymore. Some other company just have bought the name. I wonder if the sizing will remain the same.


----------



## LabelLover81

Samia said:


> Going to the movies today wearing
> Zara trousers
> H&M top
> Tory burch flats
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf
> LV speedy
> View attachment 2533967



Lovely, as usual!


----------



## lulugirl896

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow... Really?!?



Yes, they're already back  Their new stuff is gorgeous and the sizing stayed the same


----------



## Prada_Princess

Samia said:


> Going to the movies today wearing
> Zara trousers
> H&M top
> Tory burch flats
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf
> LV speedy
> View attachment 2533967



Lovely outfit &#9825;


----------



## Theren

Warm enough I don't have to wear a jacket.. Still cold enough to wear my uggs


----------



## elvisgurly

nooch said:


> Terrible picture of my current fave dress. Dress, 4x, Modcloth. Shoulders are a tiny bit big and sleeves are a lot big but couldn't size down because of the waist.
> Rust colored tights, LB. These are E/F but they feel like they're longer rather than bigger compared to the C/D.
> Black boots from 6pm. Had them forever.



Modcloth has a lot of cool clothes.


----------



## elvisgurly

Samia said:


> Going to the movies today wearing
> Zara trousers
> H&M top
> Tory burch flats
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf
> LV speedy
> View attachment 2533967



Adorable outfit, love the shoes!


----------



## itsmeL007

Theren said:


> Warm enough I don't have to wear a jacket.. Still cold enough to wear my uggs



Love love love my uggs!! I will be sad to put them ALL away!!


----------



## Samia

Thanks everyone! 
Going out tonight 
Blazer- Zara 
Jeans-h&m 
Top- pull&bear
Shoes- Valentino 
Bag- Chanel
Accessories- Cartier, VCA and Tag


----------



## Fifitrix

Next 'lift & shape' jeans, though they don't do much lifting. 
Top from Mango Violeta, which is a new range of plus size clothes. Their stuff is to die for...I can't recommend highly enough!  http://shop.mango.com/preHome.faces
Shoes - Moda in Pelle, Gosley. So comfortable but size up!
Tag Formula 1 with diamonds & Pandora bracelet - a gift from my better half. Love him! Heehee!
Scarf - Dune
Bag - Mulberry Oak Bayswater with highland cow key ring attached.


----------



## Fifitrix

BTW, Laurenhaber and Babbyjulianne, you two are doing it right. Love your colours... Why do bigger girls dress in such drab colours?? And leggings...*ARGHH*


----------



## mystorybook

LabelLover81 said:


> Ann Taylor dress and belt
> Kate Spade cardigan
> Valentino bag and shoes
> Tiffany and David Yurman jewels


love your style!


----------



## paculina

In the dressing room at TJ Maxx, lol. I figured I'd join this thread for once.

Jacket - Jones New York - the wind is cold! 
Top - Style & Co 
Jeans - Lane Bryant 
Shoes aren't in the pic, but much to the horror of ******* Kelly, they're Skechers tennis shoes
Purse - Coach Preston mini in pale lemon


----------



## MissPrissChris

taylorsimone9 said:


> Im a freshman and i want to start my year and end it fashionable . Do you know anywhere i can shop , im plus size


asos and torrid are some of my favorites. - macys too their plus size dept will surprise u!


----------



## lulugirl896

Lane Bryant has recently gotten some nicely tailored pieces. This is the double weave jacket and skirt worn as a suit


----------



## lulugirl896

Fifitrix said:


> Next 'lift & shape' jeans, though they don't do much lifting.
> Top from Mango Violeta, which is a new range of plus size clothes. Their stuff is to die for...I can't recommend highly enough!  http://shop.mango.com/preHome.faces
> Shoes - Moda in Pelle, Gosley. So comfortable but size up!
> Tag Formula 1 with diamonds & Pandora bracelet - a gift from my better half. Love him! Heehee!
> Scarf - Dune
> Bag - Mulberry Oak Bayswater with highland cow key ring attached.
> 
> View attachment 2567004



Cute! I adore your Bayswater!


----------



## mkpurselover

lulugirl896 said:


> Lane Bryant has recently gotten some nicely tailored pieces. This is the double weave jacket and skirt worn as a suit


Great looking spring outfit - you look awesome!


----------



## lulugirl896

mkpurselover said:


> Great looking spring outfit - you look awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## elvisgurly

Samia said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Going out tonight
> Blazer- Zara
> Jeans-h&m
> Top- pull&bear
> Shoes- Valentino
> Bag- Chanel
> Accessories- Cartier, VCA and Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560094




Those shoes are cute.


----------



## elvisgurly

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...es-plus-size-spring-trends-curvy-fashionista/


----------



## Bratty1919

elvisgurly said:


> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...es-plus-size-spring-trends-curvy-fashionista/






Good for you!


----------



## arnott

Samia said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Going out tonight
> Blazer- Zara
> Jeans-h&m
> Top- pull&bear
> Shoes- Valentino
> Bag- Chanel
> Accessories- Cartier, VCA and Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560094



I love the bracelet!


----------



## mkpurselover

One of my navy and white striped tops for spring, Macys, 100% cotton, and pink spring Rebecca Minkoff cupid


----------



## Samia

Fifitrix said:


> Next 'lift & shape' jeans, though they don't do much lifting.
> Top from Mango Violeta, which is a new range of plus size clothes. Their stuff is to die for...I can't recommend highly enough!  http://shop.mango.com/preHome.faces
> Shoes - Moda in Pelle, Gosley. So comfortable but size up!
> Tag Formula 1 with diamonds & Pandora bracelet - a gift from my better half. Love him! Heehee!
> Scarf - Dune
> Bag - Mulberry Oak Bayswater with highland cow key ring attached.
> 
> View attachment 2567004




Cute outfit and love the Bayswater!


----------



## Samia

elvisgurly said:


> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...es-plus-size-spring-trends-curvy-fashionista/




Thanks for sharing! I wear what I feel comfortable in and never think it's plus size ok or not


----------



## Samia

elvisgurly said:


> Those shoes are cute.




Thanks


----------



## Samia

arnott said:


> I love the bracelet!




Me too


----------



## elvisgurly

Bratty1919 said:


> Good for you!




Huh?


----------



## Bratty1919

elvisgurly said:


> Huh?




Sorry I thought the link you posted was of yourself?


----------



## Caz71

Bought this dress for my 43rd bday. Promise to put real piccie up!

http://www.citychic.com.au/PLEATHER-BODICE-DRESS.aspx?p6260546&cr=ao2a__044058

its so sexy!


----------



## Caz71

Samia said:


> Going to the movies today wearing
> Zara trousers
> H&M top
> Tory burch flats
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf
> LV speedy
> View attachment 2533967


We just got our first H & M open up in Australia. I wasnt too impressed, only cos it seems to cater more for young fashionistas! I ended up getting a jumper dress. Great prices though.


----------



## Caz71

Perfect Day said:


> Very nice pics &#9829;


oh pants are hot! Looking great!!


----------



## Caz71

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> My OOTD on New Years Eve. Gap skirt, cream Gap sweater, black pea coat, wool scarf, RM bag, Frye boots, black tights, Coach gloves.


Luv your outfit and boots!


----------



## mkpurselover

Fifitrix said:


> Next 'lift & shape' jeans, though they don't do much lifting.
> Top from Mango Violeta, which is a new range of plus size clothes. Their stuff is to die for...I can't recommend highly enough!  http://shop.mango.com/preHome.faces
> Shoes - Moda in Pelle, Gosley. So comfortable but size up!
> Tag Formula 1 with diamonds & Pandora bracelet - a gift from my better half. Love him! Heehee!
> Scarf - Dune
> Bag - Mulberry Oak Bayswater with highland cow key ring attached.
> 
> View attachment 2567004


Love your outfit, but no Mango Violeta website for the US.


----------



## elvisgurly

mkpurselover said:


> One of my navy and white striped tops for spring, Macys, 100% cotton, and pink spring Rebecca Minkoff cupid




Cute bag.


----------



## Fifitrix

mkpurselover said:


> Love your outfit, but no Mango Violeta website for the US.


 
That's a shame, though I'm anxiously waiting for a refund. I posted stuff back ages ago but apparently it can take over two weeks for them to receive the goods back as they're based in Spain. It's over £500 returns and it's been nearer three weeks!


----------



## Theren

Mint... Mmmmm


----------



## elvisgurly

Theren said:


> Mint... Mmmmm



That shirt is so cute.


----------



## mkpurselover

Today:  Lucky brand maxi, Nordstrom,  LA Blues denim stretch jacket (vintage Fashion Bug), Adam Tucker nubuck sandals, Nordstrom, and Rebecca Minkoff pink cupid.


----------



## Theren

elvisgurly said:


> That shirt is so cute.



Thank you


----------



## Samia

mkpurselover said:


> Today:  Lucky brand maxi, Nordstrom,  LA Blues denim stretch jacket (vintage Fashion Bug), Adam Tucker nubuck sandals, Nordstrom, and Rebecca Minkoff pink cupid.




Love your dress! You wear it well


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> Mint... Mmmmm




Cute outfit and love the mint


----------



## mkpurselover

Samia said:


> Love your dress! You wear it well


Thank you.  So eager for spring I'm wearing sandals regardless of the weather!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Here's a few pics taken while on vacation. 





Old Navy dress
Michael Kors sandals
Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette




Tank/Capris/Belt Penningtons
Michael Kors sandals
Louis Vuitton DA Favorite MM


----------



## GoldengirlNY

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's a few pics taken while on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593800
> 
> 
> Old Navy dress
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 2593802
> 
> 
> Tank/Capris/Belt Penningtons
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton DA Favorite MM




Very nice, you look great in both looks!


----------



## mkpurselover

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's a few pics taken while on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593800
> 
> 
> Old Navy dress
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 2593802
> 
> 
> Tank/Capris/Belt Penningtons
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton DA Favorite MM


Cute outfits on you, love the sandals!


----------



## Samia

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's a few pics taken while on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593800
> 
> 
> Old Navy dress
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 2593802
> 
> 
> Tank/Capris/Belt Penningtons
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton DA Favorite MM



You look great in both looks!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Thanks ladies


----------



## arnott

Theren said:


> Mint... Mmmmm



Love the colour!


----------



## arnott

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Here's a few pics taken while on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2593800
> 
> 
> Old Navy dress
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 2593802
> 
> 
> Tank/Capris/Belt Penningtons
> Michael Kors sandals
> Louis Vuitton DA Favorite MM



Love the LV Favorite!  Is that a new style?  I had to go check it out on the LV website!  Do you ever wear it with the long strap?


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

arnott said:


> Love the LV Favorite!  Is that a new style?  I had to go check it out on the LV website!  Do you ever wear it with the long strap?




Thanks. Yes DA Favorite arrived in April (I believe). I have yet to wear the long strap as it's not long enough for a crossbody. I find she's pretty elegant with just her chain.


----------



## jlo110

Theren said:


> Mint... Mmmmm


Very Pretty


----------



## paculina

Ok, I guess the pic is kinda incomplete, but here it is anyway. 

Dress - Torrid 
Jacket - Fashion Bug 
Purse (that I forgot to grab for the picture) - Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB in mint 
Shoes (not pictured because no full length mirror) - black booties by Vince Camuto


----------



## elvisgurly

paculina said:


> Ok, I guess the pic is kinda incomplete, but here it is anyway.
> 
> Dress - Torrid
> Jacket - Fashion Bug
> Purse (that I forgot to grab for the picture) - Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB in mint
> Shoes (not pictured because no full length mirror) - black booties by Vince Camuto



Pretty dress.


----------



## Sugarstained

I posted several pages back that I was join going to start playing in this thread...and then I forgot. But I have taken occasional pictures of my outfits! So, I'm just going to go ahead and jump in with a triptych. 







Details left to right...

sweater: Willi Smith
cami/tank: Forever21
crops: HUE
shoes: Prada
clutch: thrifted, no visible maker name

dress: Michael Kors
cardi: Calvin Klein
shoes: Fluevog
tote: Ralph Lauren

shirt: Ann Taylor
cami/tank: Forever21
crops: HUE
wedges: Lucky
bag: Botkier
Prada sunnies in my hand


----------



## Theren

Its been awhile.. But here is today's outfit


----------



## Bratty1919

Theren said:


> Its been awhile.. But here is today's outfit




Cute top!


----------



## SouthernLV

i need to start posting


----------



## mrsjcfk

Hello ladies! I'm doing market research on the shopping habits of plus size women and would like to encourage you ladies to participate! If interested, please send an email to plusmarketresearch at gmail. Thanks guys!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

all white boat ride


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Bratty1919

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2656977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all white boat ride
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




You look fab!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Bratty1919 said:


> You look fab!




Thank you! Hoping to help revive this thread! Lol


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

new outfit post


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Bratty1919

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2659099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new outfit post
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




Cute - love the colors and your makeup


----------



## mrsjcfk

Bratty1919 said:


> Cute - love the colors and your makeup




Thank you! 


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Kansashalo

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2659099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new outfit post
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



I.LOVE.YOUR.HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!

...and outfit too.


----------



## mrsjcfk

Kansashalo said:


> I.LOVE.YOUR.HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and outfit too.




Thank you!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Theren

Work wear


----------



## mrsjcfk

Theren said:


> Work wear




Woo!! Thanks for sharing! Love that you're wearing white pants!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

new outfit post!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrs moulds

Blyen said:


> This is my first post here
> Dinner out with dad tonight  (I love this dress,even if it's short )



First of all, welcome!

And you look absolutely beautiful.  Love the dress.


----------



## mrs moulds

Theren said:


> Work wear



Loving the outfit.  It looks fantastic on you.


----------



## mrs moulds

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2664196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new outfit post!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



You just shut it down!!!  Werk it...!  I got my life just looking at the jacket!


----------



## mrsjcfk

mrs moulds said:


> You just shut it down!!!  Werk it...!  I got my life just looking at the jacket!




Thank you mrs moulds!!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Bratty1919

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2664196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new outfit post!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo




OMG adorbs!


----------



## Vicieux Rose

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2664196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new outfit post!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


Gorgeous! You look utterly fabulous!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Thanks @bratty1919 and @Vicieux Rose&#8252;&#65039;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## itsmeL007

Very lovely!!


----------



## itsmeL007

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2656977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all white boat ride
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Love the shoes with all white!!


----------



## Blyen

mrs moulds said:


> First of all, welcome!
> 
> And you look absolutely beautiful.  Love the dress.



Thank you  I didn't even remember that post,it's been quite a while


----------



## mrsjcfk

itsmeL007 said:


> Love the shoes with all white!!




Thank you!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## justwatchin

mkpurselover said:


> Today:  Lucky brand maxi, Nordstrom,  LA Blues denim stretch jacket (vintage Fashion Bug), Adam Tucker nubuck sandals, Nordstrom, and Rebecca Minkoff pink cupid.



Very cute outfit!


----------



## heymom

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2664196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new outfit post!
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo



Who makes this fabulous jacket? Love it


----------



## mrsjcfk

heymom said:


> Who makes this fabulous jacket? Love it




Thank you! The line is called demestiknewyork he's on etsy


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

New outfit post 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## Loved by Kors

mrsjcfk said:


> New outfit post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679613
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


 wow great outfit. you look great


----------



## mrsjcfk

Loved by Kors said:


> wow great outfit. you look great




Thanks!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just discovered this thread...
Just bought this Michael kors blazer at nordstrom rack for $50...I thought would be great for work but still fun and fashion. 
I'm starting a new job in an office but I've been a store manager for a few years so I'm used to wearing black, white, and gray. I'm looking forward to wearing color at work because in my non work life I always wear color.


----------



## mrsjcfk

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just discovered this thread...
> Just bought this Michael kors blazer at nordstrom rack for $50...I thought would be great for work but still fun and fashion.
> I'm starting a new job in an office but I've been a store manager for a few years so I'm used to wearing black, white, and gray. I'm looking forward to wearing color at work because in my non work life I always wear color.
> 
> View attachment 2687422




Love that pattern. Nice find!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## mrsjcfk

New outfit post! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Starting a new job in 2 weeks...I'll be transitioning from a store manager to a corp office job. 

I'm so excited like a kid picking out my outfit for my 1st day of school. 

So far I've settled on this vince camuto yacht dress purchased at nordstrom rack for $64 and these tory burch Quinn flats purchased at tory burch for $150

I'll add jewelry to the look but I'm in the process of moving so all that is packed up right now.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Oh and I'll probably wear my new movado bold watch...that might do it for my statement piece and probably a simple necklace.


----------



## clinkenwar

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Oh and I'll probably wear my new movado bold watch...that might do it for my statement piece and probably a simple necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692896


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## mkpurselover

mrsjcfk said:


> New outfit post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689321
> 
> 
> 
> ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


I've been looking at all your outfit posts, and I have to say you and your clothes are the cutest!!  Keeping rocking NYC with your style.


----------



## mkpurselover

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just discovered this thread...
> Just bought this Michael kors blazer at nordstrom rack for $50...I thought would be great for work but still fun and fashion.
> I'm starting a new job in an office but I've been a store manager for a few years so I'm used to wearing black, white, and gray. I'm looking forward to wearing color at work because in my non work life I always wear color.
> 
> View attachment 2687422


I really like this blazer on you.  Congrats on the new job.  Love your puppies, too.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Starting a new job in 2 weeks...I'll be transitioning from a store manager to a corp office job.
> 
> I'm so excited like a kid picking out my outfit for my 1st day of school.
> 
> So far I've settled on this vince camuto yacht dress purchased at nordstrom rack for $64 and these tory burch Quinn flats purchased at tory burch for $150
> 
> I'll add jewelry to the look but I'm in the process of moving so all that is packed up right now.
> 
> View attachment 2692892
> View attachment 2692893




I ended up getting the dress for even less for $34 at Bloomingdales


----------



## sunnysideup8283

mkpurselover said:


> I really like this blazer on you.  Congrats on the new job.  Love your puppies, too.




Thanks  I'm really excited! Still got a week till I start.


----------



## itsmeL007

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I ended up getting the dress for even less for $34 at Bloomingdales



Love love love the Movado....awesome deal on the dress and shoe's! 
Congratulations on the new opportunity! !


----------



## LabelLover81

Haven't posted here in forever!
Plus size and 5 months pregnant 

Jessica Simpson dress
Valentino shoes.


----------



## LabelLover81

Old navy dress
Juicy Couture cardigan
Chanel bag
Valentino shoes


----------



## sunnysideup8283

LabelLover81 said:


> Haven't posted here in forever!
> 
> Plus size and 5 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress
> 
> Valentino shoes.




Cute!


----------



## lulugirl896

Here are some of my outfits during my vacation to New York last week. I really wanted to make an effort to not have a 'jeans and t-shirt' kind of vacation this year.


----------



## westvillage

Absolutely great style. You look beautiful in every outfit. Come back!! We schlumpy New Yorkers need you.


----------



## LValicious

lulugirl896 said:


> Here are some of my outfits during my vacation to New York last week. I really wanted to make an effort to not have a 'jeans and t-shirt' kind of vacation this year.




You look great! Love your outfits!!


----------



## lulugirl896

westvillage said:


> Absolutely great style. You look beautiful in every outfit. Come back!! We schlumpy New Yorkers need you.





LValicious said:


> You look great! Love your outfits!!



Thank you! I actually was a New Yorker until about 6 years ago when we moved to Dallas


----------



## lulugirl896

LabelLover81 said:


> Haven't posted here in forever!
> Plus size and 5 months pregnant
> 
> Jessica Simpson dress
> Valentino shoes.



Congratulations!


----------



## LabelLover81

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Cute!





lulugirl896 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## kymmie

lulugirl896 said:


> Here are some of my outfits during my vacation to New York last week. I really wanted to make an effort to not have a 'jeans and t-shirt' kind of vacation this year.


Is your yellow skirt from Eloquii?  I have been eyeing it...


----------



## lulugirl896

kymmie said:


> Is your yellow skirt from Eloquii?  I have been eyeing it...



It is! I love it and am debating getting it in another color!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

It was a chill day. 

Divided denim shirt
Junarose dress 
MbyMJ bag


----------



## Captivating

lulugirl896 said:


> It is! I love it and am debating getting it in another color!



You should get another color because the skirt is gorgeous on you and I believe today is the last day for 40% off.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Oh, and stylesnob shoes


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

lulugirl896 said:


> Here are some of my outfits during my vacation to New York last week. I really wanted to make an effort to not have a 'jeans and t-shirt' kind of vacation this year.




Fabulous outfits. I love your usage of colour and print. Really looks good!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Today was my first day at my job so I finally got to where the outfit I'd picked out ...took the pic afterwards during my weekly trip to nordstrom rack


----------



## amberella

Excuse my lack of footwear :-p The dress is by Michael Kors


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies! I'm back after a super long sabbatical! Happy to be back to fashion blogging/photos again 
A recent outfit:



Striped Peplum via Target {old}  | Skinny Jeans via Torrid | Leopard Bow Heels via Kate Spade | Bag via Louis Vuitton | Shades via Burberry | Watch via Michael Kors


----------



## clcoons

One more, from today:



tank HM/soft pants TORRID/mid-heels SOLE SOCIETY/bag PRADA


----------



## Theren

Both are so cute!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

clcoons said:


> One more, from today:
> 
> View attachment 2722782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tank HM/soft pants TORRID/mid-heels SOLE SOCIETY/bag PRADA




Cute I like the pants a lot


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm back after a super long sabbatical! Happy to be back to fashion blogging/photos again
> A recent outfit:
> View attachment 2722395
> 
> 
> Striped Peplum via Target {old}  | Skinny Jeans via Torrid | Leopard Bow Heels via Kate Spade | Bag via Louis Vuitton | Shades via Burberry | Watch via Michael Kors



Welcome back!  We missed you!


----------



## clcoons

Thank you! it's so great to be back! I'll have another outfit to share in the morning!


----------



## clcoons

jeans via Torrid | t-shirt via Girl With Curves | waterfall jacket via BLANKNYC | shoes via Valentino | bag via Louis Vuitton | eyeshadow via Burberry {shade: midnight brown} | lipgloss via Booty Parlour {shade: tremble}


----------



## sunnysideup8283

clcoons said:


> View attachment 2727074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeans via Torrid | t-shirt via Girl With Curves | waterfall jacket via BLANKNYC | shoes via Valentino | bag via Louis Vuitton | eyeshadow via Burberry {shade: midnight brown} | lipgloss via Booty Parlour {shade: tremble}




I really like your jacket


----------



## clcoons

Crop top & soft pants today 



pants via Torrid | cropped top via Leith @ Nordstrom| heels via Sam Edelman | bag via Chanel | pink hair via Bumble and Bumble Spraychalk in Blush | sunglasses via RayBan Flash Lens Aviators in Blue |


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> Crop top & soft pants today
> View attachment 2730763
> 
> 
> pants via Torrid | cropped top via Leith @ Nordstrom| heels via Sam Edelman | bag via Chanel | pink hair via Bumble and Bumble Spraychalk in Blush | sunglasses via RayBan Flash Lens Aviators in Blue |



Welcome back! you look good!


----------



## clcoons

From our labor day BBQ. Please excuse the sassy diving board pic, the husband insisted! LOL #werk!


----------



## Nathalya

clcoons said:


> From our labor day BBQ. Please excuse the sassy diving board pic, the husband insisted! LOL #werk!
> View attachment 2737740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737741



Haha cute! I like your bikini and hat!


----------



## KittyLouise

clcoons said:


> Crop top & soft pants today
> View attachment 2730763
> 
> 
> pants via Torrid | cropped top via Leith @ Nordstrom| heels via Sam Edelman | bag via Chanel | pink hair via Bumble and Bumble Spraychalk in Blush | sunglasses via RayBan Flash Lens Aviators in Blue |


Clcoons I love your style! x


----------



## piosavsfan

clcoons said:


> From our labor day BBQ. Please excuse the sassy diving board pic, the husband insisted! LOL #werk!
> View attachment 2737740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737741



You look great. Where did you get your bikini?


----------



## itsmeL007

clcoons said:


> From our labor day BBQ. Please excuse the sassy diving board pic, the husband insisted! LOL #werk!
> View attachment 2737740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737741



Love it!!


----------



## clcoons

piosavsfan said:


> You look great. Where did you get your bikini?



Thanks!
The bottoms are cheap forever21 and the top is from Victoria's Secret!


----------



## clcoons

Nathalya said:


> Haha cute! I like your bikini and hat!



Thank you!!


----------



## clcoons

itsmeL007 said:


> Love it!!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## clcoons

Happy Friday, loves!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I need some plus size girl feedback. Normally I'm very confident in my clothing and accessory choices. I think I make good choices about size and proportion on my frame. So here's the rub. I just got this alexander wang rockie. Color I love size I'm unsure...like is this bag too miniature for me?

I normally carry big bags I have a Rocco, Diego, mm neverfull...the list goes on. I normally choose big cuz I carry too much crap and I just have always loved a biggie. This rockie is big enough for my stuff. 

Hmm thoughts? Am I overthinking?

It does come with a long strap that I'd attach and will be using too but I didn't want to unwrap it until I'm sure it's a keeper.


----------



## LValicious

I think you and your bag look lovely together. Bust out that strap and enjoy your bag. I'm being serious. You look very nice and well put together


----------



## Gerry

Yes, I think it's fine. After all, it's bigger than a clutch and most of us carry that,
too,  
right?  You look good, girl. The texture and studs add so much,
too.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

LValicious said:


> I think you and your bag look lovely together. Bust out that strap and enjoy your bag. I'm being serious. You look very nice and well put together





Gerry said:


> Yes, I think it's fine. After all, it's bigger than a clutch and most of us carry that,
> too,
> right?  You look good, girl. The texture and studs add so much,
> too.



Thanks for the reassurance! I've stuffed it so it can regain it's shape and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## clcoons

It looks awesome! What a fun color!


----------



## clcoons

Woohoo! it's fall-ish! (okay, it was raining and I used it as an excuse to bust out the boots & trench!)


----------



## LabelLover81

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I need some plus size girl feedback. Normally I'm very confident in my clothing and accessory choices. I think I make good choices about size and proportion on my frame. So here's the rub. I just got this alexander wang rockie. Color I love size I'm unsure...like is this bag too miniature for me?
> 
> I normally carry big bags I have a Rocco, Diego, mm neverfull...the list goes on. I normally choose big cuz I carry too much crap and I just have always loved a biggie. This rockie is big enough for my stuff.
> 
> Hmm thoughts? Am I overthinking?
> 
> It does come with a long strap that I'd attach and will be using too but I didn't want to unwrap it until I'm sure it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 2744937
> View attachment 2744938



I think it looks great. I too used to limit myself to only larger bags, but it's not a hard and fast rule that bag size has to match body type. Here's me with a medium lady dior (sorry so dark). I was a size 14/16 here and I think it works.


----------



## LabelLover81

clcoons said:


> Woohoo! it's fall-ish! (okay, it was raining and I used it as an excuse to bust out the boots & trench!)
> 
> View attachment 2746980



You look gorg!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

LabelLover81 said:


> I think it looks great. I too used to limit myself to only larger bags, but it's not a hard and fast rule that bag size has to match body type. Here's me with a medium lady dior (sorry so dark). I was a size 14/16 here and I think it works.




I think you're right. Your bag does look cute. 

In my mind I just thought the proportions were off. But then I reasoned I do wear small crossbodies when I'm at concerts and such. 

I think I just need to get used to seeing myself with a smaller bag on an everyday basis.


----------



## clinkenwar

LabelLover81 said:


> I think it looks great. I too used to limit myself to only larger bags, but it's not a hard and fast rule that bag size has to match body type. Here's me with a medium lady dior (sorry so dark). I was a size 14/16 here and I think it works.


I love your sweater!


----------



## LabelLover81

clinkenwar said:


> I love your sweater!



Oh thanks!  This is it:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobeau-...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_C


----------



## Sugarstained

I had one of those Bobeau fleece cardis. I love the way they look, but I only pulled it out of the closet to wear around the house when I was feeling sick because it's so soft and comfy on the inside. I find myself drawn to them almost every time I'm at Nordy's, but I pull myself from buying another. I still don't know why I never wore mine outside of the house.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Woohoo! it's fall-ish! (okay, it was raining and I used it as an excuse to bust out the boots & trench!)
> 
> View attachment 2746980



I like the boots!  Are they good for the rain?


----------



## Theren

Shirt and jeans are from torrid..i don't remember where I got the boots from.


----------



## clcoons

LabelLover81 said:


> You look gorg!



Thank you!!


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> I like the boots!  Are they good for the rain?



Thanks!
Yes, they are actually!!


----------



## clcoons

A couple of recent ones from Dapper Day at Disneyland


----------



## clcoons

Another few from Disneyland


----------



## LValicious

clcoons said:


> Another few from Disneyland
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757901




You look great! Love the last action shot!! Enjoy Disneyland.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> A couple of recent ones from Dapper Day at Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 2755602
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755603
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755604



Where did you get the dress?


----------



## Theren

At work yesterday


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> Where did you get the dress?



It's from Nordstrom! The line is called Pissaro Nights


----------



## clcoons

LValicious said:


> You look great! Love the last action shot!! Enjoy Disneyland.



Thank you! It was a blast!!


----------



## clcoons

Loving the first week of fall!
And I love this sweater with the cool open back detail


----------



## clcoons

Another recent look! I friggin love these pants!


----------



## ValentineNicole

clcoons said:


> Another recent look! I friggin love these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765194




Super flattering and cute!!


----------



## clcoons

IN LOVE with my new Scandal Collection by The Limited cape!! Easily works for plus ladies. I'm wearing a L in this, and I feel like I could have sized down.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I wore this sailor blue chiffon overlay Vince Camuto dress, Lola Cruz sandals, and a House of Harlow cross cross bracelet to a wedding rehearsal dinner tonight. Two of my fav pieces...I own this dress in 4 colors/patterns and these shoes in 2 colors.


----------



## Idun

Sunnysideup8283, you look fabulous!


----------



## Bratty1919

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wore this sailor blue chiffon overlay Vince Camuto dress, Lola Cruz sandals, and a House of Harlow cross cross bracelet to a wedding rehearsal dinner tonight. Two of my fav pieces...I own this dress in 4 colors/patterns and these shoes in 2 colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769524
> View attachment 2769525
> 
> View attachment 2769526



You look FIERCE!


----------



## Nathalya

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wore this sailor blue chiffon overlay Vince Camuto dress, Lola Cruz sandals, and a House of Harlow cross cross bracelet to a wedding rehearsal dinner tonight. Two of my fav pieces...I own this dress in 4 colors/patterns and these shoes in 2 colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769524
> View attachment 2769525
> 
> View attachment 2769526



I love the whole look!


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> IN LOVE with my new Scandal Collection by The Limited cape!! Easily works for plus ladies. I'm wearing a L in this, and I feel like I could have sized down.
> 
> View attachment 2768155



So cute and ladylike!


----------



## Samia

Thinking of going the minimalist route, getting rid of clothes and replacing with new basics of great quality. 
I am UK size 16, need ideas on getting some good quality basic brands.


----------



## Idun

Samia said:


> Thinking of going the minimalist route, getting rid of clothes and replacing with new basics of great quality.
> I am UK size 16, need ideas on getting some good quality basic brands.



I've done much the same. I've found good pieces in M&S and H&M (depending on which line). Evans and Dorothy Perkins (if you're UK based, but I think they ship to the US too) have good things and Esprit, if you can find them. I've also looked at ASOS (their Curve collection looks very nice) but I haven't tried anything from them (yet). Also - underwear! Bravissimo has a LOT of nice things also for larger sizes.


----------



## Gerry

Samia, a UK 16 is only a US 12 and that is the average woman's size in America. Even though, technically, it is the beginning of Plus sizes in the world of high fashion, in reality, it is a size included in almost all but the very highest of brands. 


Even Chanel goes up to 50 which is more like a US 18. All of the brands like Michael Kors, Eileen Fisher, Marina Rinaldi,  Asos  and scores of others routinely have the US size 12.


U.S. plus size brands like Lane Bryant, Torrid, Eloqui, etc. will all be too big for you.


----------



## Samia

Gerry said:


> Samia, a UK 16 is only a US 12 and that is the average woman's size in America. Even though, technically, it is the beginning of Plus sizes in the world of high fashion, in reality, it is a size included in almost all but the very highest of brands.
> 
> 
> Even Chanel goes up to 50 which is more like a US 18. All of the brands like Michael Kors, Eileen Fisher, Marina Rinaldi,  Asos  and scores of others routinely have the US size 12.
> 
> 
> U.S. plus size brands like Lane Bryant, Torrid, Eloqui, etc. will all be too big for you.




Thanks Gerry! I usually can buy in regular sized labels, XL, size 42 etc works for me. Right now most of my clothes are Zara, Mango, H&m, Michael kors but I seem to have problems with brands like Equipment, I would love to get a few of their blouses! My main trouble area is tummy 
I also agree plus size brands like Evans (UK) don't work for me, I haven't tried any USA ones, I do have a few Asos plus size tops but they are hit and miss. 
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Flip88

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I wore this sailor blue chiffon overlay Vince Camuto dress, Lola Cruz sandals, and a House of Harlow cross cross bracelet to a wedding rehearsal dinner tonight. Two of my fav pieces...I own this dress in 4 colors/patterns and these shoes in 2 colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769524
> View attachment 2769525
> 
> View attachment 2769526



&#9829; beautiful


----------



## clcoons

Phewph! After loads of work and travel, I am back and have lots of outfits to share! Here are some of my favorites


----------



## itsmeL007

clcoons said:


> Phewph! After loads of work and travel, I am back and have lots of outfits to share! Here are some of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 2788294
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788295
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788296
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788303



I love seeing your pictures! ! Always so lovely!


----------



## Theren

Dress down day at work


----------



## clcoons

itsmeL007 said:


> I love seeing your pictures! ! Always so lovely!





Thank you so very much! I appreciate it!

I'd love to ask you ladies a question - and if this isn't the place for it, please let me know and I'll move it to a more appropriate section - but what do you think are your biggest styling/fashion issues being plus size? Is there anything I can help with/illustrate? I'd love to not only share my photos here, but also answer questions/help!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I'm working at my casual part-time retail job today. So I wore all black but did colorful accessories and a textured lace top. 

My top is INC, Eileen Fisher blazer, and gap legging jeans (more of a ponte then jeans)

Accessories are 51mm flash blue RayBan Clubmasters, Tory Burch Caroline flats, Michele Butterfly extreme watch, and my new Alexander Wang Lia bag and Alexander McQueen bangle. I got both this weekend at last call for $350!


----------



## Samia

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I'm working at my casual part-time retail job today. So I wore all black but did colorful accessories and a textured lace top.
> 
> My top is INC, Eileen Fisher blazer, and gap legging jeans (more of a ponte then jeans)
> 
> Accessories are 51mm flash blue RayBan Clubmasters, Tory Burch Caroline flats, Michele Butterfly extreme watch, and my new Alexander Wang Lia bag and Alexander McQueen bangle. I got both this weekend at last call for $350!
> 
> View attachment 2796388
> 
> View attachment 2796389
> View attachment 2796390
> View attachment 2796391




Love all the accessories!


----------



## myvillarreal26

First outfit pic.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

My mom moved to Hawaii today and I'm none to pleased to say the least. So rather than mope around all day I got out of bed, got dressed, and went to the mall for some retail therapy. 

OOTD
INC moto jacket
Gapfit beathe v neck tee 
Lucky Brand Plus jeggings
Alexander McQueen skull scarf
Cole Haan flats
Tory Burch fringe bag
RayBan Clubmasters  

I love labels but I also love deals. I didn't pay full price for anything I'm wearing. Just this week I got that Mcqueen scarf for $130 from gilt. Which is expensive but on the other hand I got my lucky jeans from amazon for $25! My fav places to shop are the nordstrom rack, Amazon, and bloomies.


----------



## Elsie87

You girls are all so stylish! Keep it up!


----------



## EmmieMc

clcoons said:


> Thank you so very much! I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to ask you ladies a question - and if this isn't the place for it, please let me know and I'll move it to a more appropriate section - but what do you think are your biggest styling/fashion issues being plus size? Is there anything I can help with/illustrate? I'd love to not only share my photos here, but also answer questions/help!




I haven't really found my style. I've only been plus sized for the last five years despite being over 50. 

Where do you shop?


----------



## itsmeL007

.....I'm struggling to find my groove


----------



## Fifitrix

clcoons said:


> Thank you so very much! I appreciate it!
> 
> I'd love to ask you ladies a question - and if this isn't the place for it, please let me know and I'll move it to a more appropriate section - but what do you think are your biggest styling/fashion issues being plus size? Is there anything I can help with/illustrate? I'd love to not only share my photos here, but also answer questions/help!


 
I have something for you. You post these lovely photos but in a lot of them you stand 'hen toed'.  It doesn't look "cute"; stand with authority!


----------



## EmmieMc

All the blogs show leggings with tall boots and oversized sweaters. With my plus size body and old lady feet, I can't find wide calf boots and leggings show every bump! How do you wear that look?


----------



## Sugarstained

EmmieMc said:


> All the blogs show leggings with tall boots and oversized sweaters. With my plus size body and old lady feet, I can't find wide calf boots and leggings show every bump! How do you wear that look?



I can't really help with the leggings, but DUO is a great resource for wide calf boots. (http://www.duoboots.com)


----------



## Theren

EmmieMc said:


> All the blogs show leggings with tall boots and oversized sweaters. With my plus size body and old lady feet, I can't find wide calf boots and leggings show every bump! How do you wear that look?



I go to torrid or land Bryant for my boots and leggings.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Outfit of the day  
Dress purchased at Ross
No brand scarf
Michael Kors Peacoat 
Rue21 leggings
Blowfish boots
Fossil Rose Gold watch
Michael kors Hamilton Bag


----------



## myvillarreal26




----------



## clcoons

Fifitrix said:


> I have something for you. You post these lovely photos but in a lot of them you stand 'hen toed'.  It doesn't look "cute"; stand with authority!



Ha! Thank you!
Sadly, my knees turn in and I pronate, so I naturally stand that way - I've tried to correct it, but it actually hurts to force my knees out.


----------



## Samia

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2807002



Cute outfit!


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Thank you so very much! I appreciate it!
> 
> I'd love to ask you ladies a question - and if this isn't the place for it, please let me know and I'll move it to a more appropriate section - but what do you think are your biggest styling/fashion issues being plus size? *Is there anything I can help with/illustrate? I'd love to not only share my photos here, but also answer questions/help! *



How do you make your stomach appear so flat while wearing crop tops?


----------



## Fifitrix

Sugarstained said:


> I can't really help with the leggings, but DUO is a great resource for wide calf boots. (http://www.duoboots.com)


 
I think I love you...thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Sugarstained

Fifitrix said:


> I think I love you...thanks for posting the link.



Aww. You're welcome!


----------



## Samia

Took a pic after a long time
Top- Zara
Jeans- Dorothy Perkins 
Shoes- Zara
Bag- Chanel


----------



## sally.m

arnott said:


> How do you make your stomach appear so flat while wearing crop tops?



I think she is just naturally beautifully proportioned. Jealous much! I put all my weight around my tummy, its so hard to dress.


----------



## elvisgurly

Samia said:


> Took a pic after a long time
> Top- Zara
> Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes- Zara
> Bag- Chanel
> 
> View attachment 2813438



Aww your shoes are so adorable!


----------



## elvisgurly

sally.m said:


> I think she is just naturally beautifully proportioned. Jealous much! I put all my weight around my tummy, its so hard to dress.



Why so hostile?  I don't think they meant it was an insult.


----------



## sally.m

Re read my previous post and i think how its typed is misleading. When i said Clcoons was proportioned, Jealous much, i meant me being jealous, not a sarky comment! She rocks her crop tops!
Sorry for the misunderstanding, My bad!


----------



## Samia

sally.m said:


> I think she is just naturally beautifully proportioned. Jealous much! I put all my weight around my tummy, its so hard to dress.




I carry most of my weight around my tummy too! And yes it makes dressing harder, I stick with skinny pants and loose fitted tops mostly, shirts don't work with my tummy area at all!


----------



## elvisgurly

sally.m said:


> Re read my previous post and i think how its typed is misleading. When i said Clcoons was proportioned, Jealous much, i meant me being jealous, not a sarky comment! She rocks her crop tops!
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, My bad!



It's alright.  I agree that she does have excellent style & rocks a lot of cool outfits.


----------



## itsmeL007

clcoons said:


> Thank you so very much! I appreciate it!
> 
> I'd love to ask you ladies a question - and if this isn't the place for it, please let me know and I'll move it to a more appropriate section - but what do you think are your biggest styling/fashion issues being plus size? Is there anything I can help with/illustrate? I'd love to not only share my photos here, but also answer questions/help!




Hello!!
....did you get my message?


----------



## arnott

sally.m said:


> I think she is just naturally beautifully proportioned. *Jealous much!* I put all my weight around my tummy, its so hard to dress.



Absolutely!  I find a lot of plus size bloggers have slim faces and flat stomachs.  When I put on extra weight I get a double chin and belly!   

Woo, my 8000th post!


----------



## EmmieMc

That's because they are young and haven't had children!


----------



## myvillarreal26

My outfit of the day. &#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Banana Republic Cardigan sweater 

Tasha scarf

No boundaries(walmart) shirt in lime green 

Elle skirt 

Michael Kors Ballet Flats

Fossil rose gold watch


----------



## Fifitrix

sally.m said:


> Re read my previous post and i think how its typed is misleading. When i said Clcoons was proportioned, Jealous much, i meant me being jealous, not a sarky comment! She rocks her crop tops!
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, My bad!



Don't apologise. People are too easily offended on here at times. Your comment didn't sound hostile to me in the slightest. &#128512;


----------



## EmmieMc

I'm about 200 pounds holding my weight mistake in the middle. I would like a Michael Kors medium Selma purse but wondering if it's too small for my proportion. What does everyone else think? Do you feel a smaller purse looks odd on a larger person?


----------



## Gerry

If you go way back in this thread, there is a discussion about the small purse issue. I have no idea which of the 359 pages it is on!!!!  Anyway, the concensus of opinion was that clutch purses are so in (i. e.  small bags included in that) that the decision was.......yes, big girls and small bags are good to go.


----------



## EmmieMc

Gerry said:


> If you go way back in this thread, there is a discussion about the small purse issue. I have no idea which of the 359 pages it is on!!!!  Anyway, the concensus of opinion was that clutch purses are so in (i. e.  small bags included in that) that the decision was.......yes, big girls and small bags are good to go.




I can see where a clutch size wouldn't matter. But a shoulder or cross body bag is held next to your body. That's where I think it looks odd. ?


----------



## myvillarreal26




----------



## all7s

EmmieMc said:


> I'm about 200 pounds holding my weight mistake in the middle. I would like a Michael Kors medium Selma purse but wondering if it's too small for my proportion. What does everyone else think? Do you feel a smaller purse looks odd on a larger person?





EmmieMc said:


> I can see where a clutch size wouldn't matter. But a shoulder or cross body bag is held next to your body. That's where I think it looks odd. ?



As long as the bag fits your needs and personality, it is going to look good. You dont want a bag that is so big that it looks like you are trying to look small by comparison.

If the crossbody strap is long enough so that the purse sits properly low around or below your hips then the size of the purse doesnt really matter. You dont want a strap that looks tight and arranged more horizontal than vertical across your front. I just bought my first MK purses a few weeks ago and was very disappointed that the strap length didnt work crossbody for me for that reason.


----------



## all7s

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2828892


Cute! I love brown and black together! So sophisticated!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

This is how my boss and I pack for a 1 night stay! 

INC coat
Ugg Mini Bailey Bling 
Lucky Brand jeggings
J. Crew sweater 
Prada Baroque Ornate sunnies


----------



## fmfv1

Hi, everyone. Wasn't sure where to post my dilemma, but would appreciate your advice on which of the two purse sizes compliments my figure better....The larger purse pictured is the exact style/color I will be getting. TIA!


----------



## Shawna15

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, everyone. Wasn't sure where to post my dilemma, but would appreciate your advice on which of the two purse sizes compliments my figure better....The larger purse pictured is the exact style/color I will be getting. TIA!
> View attachment 2833204
> View attachment 2833205
> View attachment 2833206
> View attachment 2833207


I love the bigger one on you, but you can't go wrong with either


----------



## chanelnewbie27

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, everyone. Wasn't sure where to post my dilemma, but would appreciate your advice on which of the two purse sizes compliments my figure better....The larger purse pictured is the exact style/color I will be getting. TIA!
> View attachment 2833204
> View attachment 2833205
> View attachment 2833206
> View attachment 2833207




I vote for the larger one, It looks beautiful on you! Plus it will be more practical


----------



## heymom

I vote for the larger one! It's looks great on you


----------



## EmmieMc

The larger one suits you more.


----------



## 19flowers

love the larger Chanel - and it's gorgeous on you!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, everyone. Wasn't sure where to post my dilemma, but would appreciate your advice on which of the two purse sizes compliments my figure better....The larger purse pictured is the exact style/color I will be getting. TIA!
> View attachment 2833204
> View attachment 2833205
> View attachment 2833206
> View attachment 2833207




I prefer the larger but only cuz I like big bags not necessarily cuz I think it's better proportionally. Things to consider the larger is better for everyday and the smaller would probably be better for when your just out and about.


----------



## Lyra13

sunnysideup8283 said:


> This is how my boss and I pack for a 1 night stay!
> 
> INC coat
> Ugg Mini Bailey Bling
> Lucky Brand jeggings
> J. Crew sweater
> Prada Baroque Ornate sunnies
> 
> View attachment 2832026




That's awesome! And I love the shades!!


----------



## clcoons

itsmeL007 said:


> Hello!!
> ....did you get my message?



Yes! I am SO sorry, I have been swamped! I will get to your questions in an upcoming blog post/video  We're launching a youtube channel, and questions like yours are perfect to share with everyone because we all have those same concerns


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> Absolutely!  I find a lot of plus size bloggers have slim faces and flat stomachs.  When I put on extra weight I get a double chin and belly!
> 
> Woo, my 8000th post!




GIIIRRLL Heck no!! ALLL of my weight is in my stomach/hips/butt. In fact, I would say my mid section is my least favorite area. 
I think the reason it doesn't come across that way is just the fit of things. When I wear a skirt, I made sure it hits at the smallest part of me and pulls away from me, so everything is concealed. I also largely only wear darker colors on the bottom, which is definitely an optical illusion  Hope that clears things up.


----------



## clcoons

EmmieMc said:


> That's because they are young and haven't had children!



Ha! I'm not so young  Over 30 here.


----------



## clcoons

I don't want to post everything, but I wanted to share some of my festive friday looks with you all, since we're officially in the holiday season  & a few casual looks too


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> GIIIRRLL Heck no!! ALLL of my weight is in my stomach/hips/butt. In fact, I would say my mid section is my least favorite area.
> I think the reason it doesn't come across that way is just the fit of things. When I wear a skirt, I made sure it hits at the smallest part of me and pulls away from me, so everything is concealed. I also largely only wear darker colors on the bottom, which is definitely an optical illusion  Hope that clears things up.



Thanks!  You're saying you largely only wear darker colours on the bottom to make your bottom half look smaller?

You posted a picture in a bikini where your stomach looks flat too!


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> Thanks!  You're saying you largely only wear darker colours on the bottom to make your bottom half look smaller?
> 
> You posted a picture in a bikini where your stomach looks flat too!




Yep - mostly darker colors on the bottom to camouflage any lumps & bumps (and omg there are some... to put it mildly). I try to avoid pencil skirts or anything too tight that will hug my stomach.

Mainly, it's not to look smaller per say, but to help me look more evenly proportioned. My top half is about 2 sizes smaller than my bottom - the darker colors help balance out that difference. At last measure, I'm something like 41-35-51 and it would be realllyy easy for me to look super bottom heavy if I didn't dress strategically. 

The bikini is similar to the skirt in the sense that it's largely playing with the eye. In photos (and in life) the eye is drawn to the lightest and brightest thing in the frame. By my skin tone being lighter than the bikini bottoms (and the bottoms being high waisted, thus emphasizing the smallest section of my body) your eye is drawn there and the black bottoms de-emphasize the bulge.


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> Yep - mostly darker colors on the bottom to camouflage any lumps & bumps (and omg there are some... to put it mildly). I try to avoid pencil skirts or anything too tight that will hug my stomach.
> 
> Mainly, it's not to look smaller per say, but to help me look more evenly proportioned. My top half is about 2 sizes smaller than my bottom - the darker colors help balance out that difference. At last measure, I'm something like 41-35-51 and it would be realllyy easy for me to look super bottom heavy if I didn't dress strategically.
> 
> The bikini is similar to the skirt in the sense that it's largely playing with the eye. In photos (and in life) the eye is drawn to the lightest and brightest thing in the frame. By my skin tone being lighter than the bikini bottoms (and the bottoms being high waisted, thus emphasizing the smallest section of my body) your eye is drawn there and the black bottoms de-emphasize the bulge.



Thank you!  So when you are wearing a crop top, how do you prevent rolls/muffin top when you are sitting?


----------



## Theren

The camera makes my boots look so dark. They are actually only one shade darker then my shirt


----------



## clcoons

arnott said:


> Thank you!  So when you are wearing a crop top, how do you prevent rolls/muffin top when you are sitting?



The best way is to go with a flowy skirt, honestly. if it hits you at the smallest part of your waist, then there shouldn't be much to bunch over. Like in this photo:
http://sometimesglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/full021.jpg
and this one:
http://sometimesglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/full014.jpg

you can see how loose the skirt is on me. When I sit down, it fits perfectly, and the fabric flows away from me. No tightness means no hugging of anything I don't want hugged, and thusly, no rolls


----------



## Gerry

I have been contemplating several skirts from Eloqui. They have new "scuba" materiel that I think is too thick to be flattering . What do you think of their midi pleated skirts that look like taffeta. They had them last summer in pink and yellow and now in red, green and black. Are they as flattering as the plaid circle skirt you are wearing?


----------



## Theren

clcoons said:


> The best way is to go with a flowy skirt, honestly. if it hits you at the smallest part of your waist, then there shouldn't be much to bunch over. Like in this photo:
> http://sometimesglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/full021.jpg
> and this one:
> http://sometimesglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/full014.jpg
> 
> you can see how loose the skirt is on me. When I sit down, it fits perfectly, and the fabric flows away from me. No tightness means no hugging of anything I don't want hugged, and thusly, no rolls



You have such a cute figure


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> I have been contemplating several skirts from Eloqui. They have new "scuba" materiel that I think is too thick to be flattering . What do you think of their midi pleated skirts that look like taffeta. They had them last summer in pink and yellow and now in red, green and black. Are they as flattering as the plaid circle skirt you are wearing?



The purple skirt with the gold zips is made out of the scuba material, if that helps. The thickness of them is what makes them flattering - especially in that color. I haven't had a chance to try the pleated skirts, but if it helps, I have loved everything I've purchased from them so I would order with confidence


----------



## clcoons

Theren said:


> You have such a cute figure



Thank you!!


----------



## piosavsfan

clcoons said:


> The purple skirt with the gold zips is made out of the scuba material, if that helps. The thickness of them is what makes them flattering - especially in that color. I haven't had a chance to try the pleated skirts, but if it helps, I have loved everything I've purchased from them so I would order with confidence


 
Where do you usually shop? I LOVE all of your outfits, you always look amazing.


----------



## clcoons

piosavsfan said:


> Where do you usually shop? I LOVE all of your outfits, you always look amazing.



Thank you! 
I love Eloquii, honestly. Ever since they came out about a year ago, I've been wearing and loving their line. I also love Torrid for jeans, H&M and Nordstrom's Halogen line for tops and accessories, Zara for shoes. I wear a lot of Kate Spade jewelry and footwear.
I hope that helps! All of the items I wear in my pictures are posted and linked on my blog (and if I can't find the actual item I'm wearing, I often find super similar items to link to).


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> The best way is to go with a flowy skirt, honestly. if it hits you at the smallest part of your waist, then there shouldn't be much to bunch over. Like in this photo:
> http://sometimesglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/full021.jpg
> and this one:
> http://sometimesglam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/full014.jpg
> 
> you can see how loose the skirt is on me. When I sit down, it fits perfectly, and the fabric flows away from me. No tightness means no hugging of anything I don't want hugged, and thusly, no rolls



Thank you.  I love your purple Burberry coat.  What is it called?  I've never seen one like that  before.


----------



## fmfv1

Clcoons, love your style and confidence!


----------



## arnott

clcoons said:


> I don't want to post everything, but I wanted to share some of my festive friday looks with you all, since we're officially in the holiday season  & a few casual looks too
> 
> View attachment 2834567
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834570
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834571
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834572



Crystal, I loved that red H&M sweater on you and today I found it in the store.    It didn't look nearly as good on me than you.  I think one size was too big, and the next size down was too small.


----------



## Samia

clcoons said:


> I don't want to post everything, but I wanted to share some of my festive friday looks with you all, since we're officially in the holiday season  & a few casual looks too
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834572




You look amazing!


----------



## Samia

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, everyone. Wasn't sure where to post my dilemma, but would appreciate your advice on which of the two purse sizes compliments my figure better....The larger purse pictured is the exact style/color I will be getting. TIA!
> View attachment 2833204
> View attachment 2833205
> View attachment 2833206
> View attachment 2833207




Both look fine IMO, decide which one you need depending how much you carry in your purse


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> The camera makes my boots look so dark. They are actually only one shade darker then my shirt




Cute! Great boots


----------



## Samia

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2828892




Love the outfit! And you have a great figure!


----------



## elvisgurly

clcoons said:


> I don't want to post everything, but I wanted to share some of my festive friday looks with you all, since we're officially in the holiday season  & a few casual looks too
> 
> View attachment 2834567
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834570
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834571
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834572



Love the outfit with the sequined tank top.


----------



## Mrs LV




----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I was planning on recycling something in my closet for New Years but I happened upon this jumpsuit and decided that I wanted to be adventurous and rock the jumpsuit this New Years &#128556;

Initially I thought I wanted to wear a furry white jacket I ended up buying both a black and a white one so I could try them and I decided the white was more pimpish then I had envisioned but the price was right so I'll keep both. You never know when you'll need a furry white jacket. 

I just need some wedges...I only have black but I want sparkles. 

Calvin Klein jumpsuit orig $160 paid $31
Frenchie jackets orig $68 paid $33
Milly bag (already owned)


----------



## itsmeL007

clcoons said:


> Yes! I am SO sorry, I have been swamped! I will get to your questions in an upcoming blog post/video  We're launching a youtube channel, and questions like yours are perfect to share with everyone because we all have those same concerns



Happy Holidays thank you!!
Please let me know the link when  you have the post completed....I would love to read it!!

    Thanks!!


----------



## itsmeL007

clcoons said:


> I don't want to post everything, but I wanted to share some of my festive friday looks with you all, since we're officially in the holiday season  & a few casual looks too
> 
> View attachment 2834567
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834568
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834569
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834570
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834571
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834572



Love LOVE LOVE the all black look!


----------



## itsmeL007

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, everyone. Wasn't sure where to post my dilemma, but would appreciate your advice on which of the two purse sizes compliments my figure better....The larger purse pictured is the exact style/color I will be getting. TIA!
> View attachment 2833204
> View attachment 2833205
> View attachment 2833206
> View attachment 2833207



.....little late BUT love the larger Chanel!!


----------



## Samia

Not an exciting outfit, dressed to keep warm spent the day outdoors, but love my boots, so hard to find ones that fit my calves and so happy I found a pair! 
Jeans- Dorothy Perkins UK
Sweater- H&M
Scarf- I am
Bag- Givenchy small pandora 
Boots- Anne klien


----------



## Flip88

Samia said:


> Not an exciting outfit, dressed to keep warm spent the day outdoors, but love my boots, so hard to find ones that fit my calves and so happy I found a pair!
> Jeans- Dorothy Perkins UK
> Sweater- H&M
> Scarf- I am
> Bag- Givenchy small pandora
> Boots- Anne klien
> View attachment 2843805



This is a lovely outfit. Nice style.


----------



## clcoons

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and have a Happy New Year! I hope you have a lot more fun than I will tomorrow night, as I'll be stuck on the couch with a bottle of Nyquil and repeats of Scandal, cursing my cold.


----------



## itsmeL007

....cursing the cold doesn't sound good at all....sorry your sick!! Watching Scandal?!?!? doesn't sound bad.....lol!! 
Happy New Year!! 

LOVE your pics!!


----------



## itsmeL007

clcoons said:


> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and have a Happy New Year! I hope you have a lot more fun than I will tomorrow night, as I'll be stuck on the couch with a bottle of Nyquil and repeats of Scandal, cursing my cold.
> 
> View attachment 2847005
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847006
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847007
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847008



....my previous messaged wasn't quoted to you clcoons...

Love LOVE love your pics....what is your blog?


----------



## Samia

itsmeL007 said:


> ....my previous messaged wasn't quoted to you clcoons...
> 
> Love LOVE love your pics....what is your blog?



Her blog's link is in her signature: www.sometimesglam.com


----------



## staceyjan

Mrs LV said:


> View attachment 2841757



Love the outfit. Could you tell me where the sweater is from?  It looks lightweight yet dressy.


----------



## Mrs LV

staceyjan said:


> Love the outfit. Could you tell me where the sweater is from?  It looks lightweight yet dressy.




It is really lightweight. A bit seethrough but enough to keep you warm if it is a bit chilly. 
I bought it in a swedesh store called DEA. I think the brand is called Isolde. A common brand in Sweden but I'm not sure if it is in the rest of the world.


----------



## staceyjan

Mrs LV said:


> It is really lightweight. A bit seethrough but enough to keep you warm if it is a bit chilly.
> I bought it in a swedesh store called DEA. I think the brand is called Isolde. A common brand in Sweden but I'm not sure if it is in the rest of the world.



Thanks so much, I will see if I can locate it.  Your entire outfit is totally my style.  We even have the same bag.


----------



## Mrs LV

staceyjan said:


> Thanks so much, I will see if I can locate it.  Your entire outfit is totally my style.  We even have the same bag.




&#128515;&#128077; twinsies


----------



## kaitydid

clcoons said:


> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and have a Happy New Year! I hope you have a lot more fun than I will tomorrow night, as I'll be stuck on the couch with a bottle of Nyquil and repeats of Scandal, cursing my cold.
> 
> View attachment 2847005
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847006
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847007
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847008



What cute outfits! That red dress looks so good on you!

I'm checking out your blog now...


----------



## clcoons

happy 2015 ladies! Here's my first look of the year! Inspired by Frozen's Elsa


----------



## clcoons

kaitydid said:


> What cute outfits! That red dress looks so good on you!
> 
> I'm checking out your blog now...



Thanks lady!!


----------



## kett

So cute. Love the shoes.


----------



## Gerry

What is your name, cl? Do you mind saying. I feel silly calling you clcoons. Is that Eloqui skirt recent or older? Love it. You definitely can wear the pencil skirts. I have some saddle bags and I prefer the fuller ones but if it's big enough and not clingy............maybe!!


----------



## Gerry

DUHHHHH, never mind, Crystal, I see it!!!


----------



## Gerry

It's me, again!! It's the blue faux leather, isn't it? Does it fit true to size? I see that some Eloqui items are too big or too small to size from the reviews. Thanks, Crystal.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Todays outfit. &#128522;


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> It's me, again!! It's the blue faux leather, isn't it? Does it fit true to size? I see that some Eloqui items are too big or too small to size from the reviews. Thanks, Crystal.



hey!! 
Yep, it's recent, faux, and they've actually marked it down a lot. You can still get it on their site. Not sure if we're allowed to share links here, but if you search for 'leather' it'll show up.
I normally am a size 16 in Eloquii and that is what I picked up in this skirt. Love it!


----------



## Theren

Trying something new today


----------



## kett

Fun, I love the color of your jeans. So pretty.


----------



## Theren

Thank you!


----------



## Gerry

clcoons said:


> hey!!
> Yep, it's recent, faux, and they've actually marked it down a lot. You can still get it on their site. Not sure if we're allowed to share links here, but if you search for 'leather' it'll show up.
> I normally am a size 16 in Eloquii and that is what I picked up in this skirt. Love it!


 
Hey girl, I ordered it!!!   Love it on you and on me, too, I hope! I am also a 16W. How tall are you?  You are everything I am not when it comes to posting pictures. I am epileptic about pictures. I am 5' 9" so I just wonder I look compared to you.


What do you think of a pale pink top with it? Shoes? I have to do flats.


----------



## bumblebee*kids

What a fun thread. I always need new outfit ideas. One day I'll remember to take pictures of some of my outfits and share. I love coming up with new combinations.  Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## melvel

Theren said:


> Trying something new today



Love the boots!  Mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## Theren

melvel said:


> Love the boots!  Mind sharing where you got them?



Sure! These I got online at lane Bryant... They are actually really comfy.


----------



## scumone




----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> Hey girl, I ordered it!!!   Love it on you and on me, too, I hope! I am also a 16W. How tall are you?  You are everything I am not when it comes to posting pictures. I am epileptic about pictures. I am 5' 9" so I just wonder I look compared to you.
> 
> 
> What do you think of a pale pink top with it? Shoes? I have to do flats.



I'm about 5'6  I hope you like the skirt! Let me know!
Oo, pale pink would be so pretty - kind of like a fun cotton candy look  I'd go with nude pointed toe flats, personally!


----------



## clcoons

Today's look!


----------



## paculina

Dress: Studio M Woman (never really heard of them, but apparently I own one of their dresses!) 
Shoes: Worthington 
Tights: Torrid 
Purse: Michael Kors


----------



## piosavsfan

clcoons said:


> Today's look!
> View attachment 2859896



Super cute top!

I have a question for you. I know you have this Eloquii skirt with side zippers in purple: http://m.eloquii.com/scuba-midi-ski...art=52&dwvar_1190623_colorCode=45&cgid=skirts

Does it stretch out when you wear it?  I just got mine and it is little big, so I'm wondering if it's going to get bigger. Unfortunately they are out of a smaller size anyway so I'm trying to figure out if it's a keeper.


----------



## clcoons

piosavsfan said:


> Super cute top!
> 
> I have a question for you. I know you have this Eloquii skirt with side zippers in purple: http://m.eloquii.com/scuba-midi-ski...art=52&dwvar_1190623_colorCode=45&cgid=skirts
> 
> Does it stretch out when you wear it?  I just got mine and it is little big, so I'm wondering if it's going to get bigger. Unfortunately they are out of a smaller size anyway so I'm trying to figure out if it's a keeper.



Hey!
I don't think so. Mine ran big as well, so it sits lower on my hips than most of my other ones. I would say keep it - but if it's bothering you, it's usually a cheap fix at the tailor.


----------



## nfrancis12

:d


----------



## fmfv1

Hi, everyone. You all have such great style! Was hoping you could give me some advice on where I should have the top of a cross body bag hit/lay on me? I am 5'2 and consider my body shape to be rectangle, picture for reference is below. Thank you, lovelies!


----------



## Theren

Love my black and brown


----------



## piosavsfan

Today's outfit!


----------



## nfrancis12

clcoons said:


> Today's look!
> View attachment 2859896



I absolutely love this outfit!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LValicious

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, everyone. You all have such great style! Was hoping you could give me some advice on where I should have the top of a cross body bag hit/lay on me? I am 5'2 and consider my body shape to be rectangle, picture for reference is below. Thank you, lovelies!
> View attachment 2863512




You look lovely! I am 5ft 2 as well and I like my top of my bag to hit at the top of my hip just where your waist stops and hip starts  Hope that helps!


----------



## kaitydid

piosavsfan said:


> Today's outfit!



That's a really cute outfit!


----------



## clcoons

nfrancis12 said:


> I absolutely love this outfit!! &#128525;&#128525;



thanks, boo!


----------



## fmfv1

LValicious said:


> You look lovely! I am 5ft 2 as well and I like my top of my bag to hit at the top of my hip just where your waist stops and hip starts  Hope that helps!



Thanks so much for the help! You are really kind.


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies! Sharing another look with you all - super casual joggers, dressed up!


----------



## clcoons

We celebrated our 14th anniversary (yesterday) by re-creating some of our wedding photos (but more modern & updated). Wearing City Chic!


----------



## Gerry

Your husband is a cutie. Isn't it funny how men won't dress up? Here you are in a beautiful party dress and he has his jeans on. Mine is the same way. Like pulling teeth to get him dressed up but he will put a jacket on when the spirit moves him.


Dress is gorgeous. You have converted me to Eloquii. I am waiting for my second order. Got the faux leather pale blue skirt and the roses on black background pants. Love the scuba fabric. Waiting for the green kady pants, the floral top and blue pleated skirt after watching your colab with Boardroom blond.


Now I have to check out City Chic. Where will it end?


----------



## Theren

How cute.. You are adorable


----------



## nora ramos

Clcoons- you look great!!! I'm LOVING your first outfit.... Would you mind terribly telling me where you purchased? Or who you're wearing!? You really look fab!


----------



## kett

Love the wedding photos. What a cute idea, you both look great.


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> Your husband is a cutie. Isn't it funny how men won't dress up? Here you are in a beautiful party dress and he has his jeans on. Mine is the same way. Like pulling teeth to get him dressed up but he will put a jacket on when the spirit moves him.
> 
> 
> Dress is gorgeous. You have converted me to Eloquii. I am waiting for my second order. Got the faux leather pale blue skirt and the roses on black background pants. Love the scuba fabric. Waiting for the green kady pants, the floral top and blue pleated skirt after watching your colab with Boardroom blond.
> 
> 
> Now I have to check out City Chic. Where will it end?



Haa yes! My husband is a jeans and trainers kind of guy - and while I would have convinced him to dress up - the look is totally him, and totally us! 

OOO! Can't wait to see how you like your Eloquii stuff, and now City Chic! I love CC. They're like Torrid's older, more sophisticated sister. 
 I have a feeling you're going to LOVE CC.  Sorry not sorry!


----------



## clcoons

Theren said:


> How cute.. You are adorable



Thank you so much, Theren!!


----------



## clcoons

nora ramos said:


> Clcoons- you look great!!! I'm LOVING your first outfit.... Would you mind terribly telling me where you purchased? Or who you're wearing!? You really look fab!



Thanks so much!! Did you mean the first outfit on this page? If so, the top is an old one from Nordie's they don't make anymore, and the joggers are H&M 
If that wasn't the one you're referring to, post the image, I'm happy to provide details. Also, if it helps, you can find the post with the outfit on my blog and I usually have links to the actual items or very similar ones.


----------



## clcoons

kett said:


> Love the wedding photos. What a cute idea, you both look great.



Thank you so much! We loved doing it, it was a ton of fun!


----------



## kett

I keep meaning to post outfits here because I love looking at all of yours, but I am lazy. Finally got my butt in gear.

This is from last week (the coat is from Boohoo and I LOVE it):


----------



## all7s

kett said:


> I keep meaning to post outfits here because I love looking at all of yours, but I am lazy. Finally got my butt in gear.
> 
> This is from last week (the coat is from Boohoo and I LOVE it):


Love that look! That jacket is especially amazing!


----------



## clcoons

Hey girls hey!!


----------



## fmfv1

clcoons said:


> Hey girls hey!!
> 
> View attachment 2879550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879551



You look Lovely!  Could you please let me know where you got the dress and its name?  TIA!


----------



## fmfv1

kett said:


> I keep meaning to post outfits here because I love looking at all of yours, but I am lazy. Finally got my butt in gear.
> 
> This is from last week (the coat is from Boohoo and I LOVE it):



Nice! Lookin edgy and chic.


----------



## clcoons

fmfv1 said:


> You look Lovely!  Could you please let me know where you got the dress and its name?  TIA!



There's a link directly to it on my blog


----------



## clcoons

Sharing a different look today on the blog, as the first of my Valentine's Day series - if you don't feel comfortable wearing pink on your body... live out your childhood dream of being a My Little Pony / Rainbow Brite / Unicorn / Mermaid / whatever and wear it in your hair!


----------



## ladierayz

clcoons said:


> Sharing a different look today on the blog, as the first of my Valentine's Day series - if you don't feel comfortable wearing pink on your body... live out your childhood dream of being a My Little Pony / Rainbow Brite / Unicorn / Mermaid / whatever and wear it in your hair!
> 
> View attachment 2881973


Cute!  Loving the pink hair!


----------



## kett

Thanks all7s and fmfv. 

Loving the pink hair clc!


----------



## justwatchin

clcoons said:


> Sharing a different look today on the blog, as the first of my Valentine's Day series - if you don't feel comfortable wearing pink on your body... live out your childhood dream of being a My Little Pony / Rainbow Brite / Unicorn / Mermaid / whatever and wear it in your hair!
> 
> View attachment 2881973



Love your hair!


----------



## justwatchin

scumone said:


> View attachment 2859538



Love your hair and are those quilted boots?


----------



## clcoons

So glad the pink hair was well received! I have to admit, I was nervous about it!
Here's another V-Day look - a little more on the traditional side this time.


----------



## scumone

justwatchin said:


> Love your hair and are those quilted boots?



Thank you!  Yeah, they are Dr. Martens!


----------



## LovestheLouis

This is me a couple of months back in some designer who the first lady of USA wear, what is Michael Kors bag.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

From Berlin

MbyMj crossbag
H&m dress
H&m knit
M&S jeggins


----------



## kett

LovestheLouis said:


> This is me a couple of months back in some designer who the first lady of USA wear, what is Michael Kors bag.
> 
> View attachment 2887087



Love the sparkle, it is so pretty.


----------



## kett

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> From Berlin
> 
> MbyMj crossbag
> H&m dress
> H&m knit
> M&S jeggins
> 
> View attachment 2887780
> View attachment 2887781



That HM dress is too cute!


----------



## kett

Went to the ballet this weekend. This is what I wore (skirt is a new purchase from Eloquii and I kinda want to wear it non stop).


----------



## kett

Wore this last week, because, pink!


----------



## clcoons

The last of my Valentine's series! I LOVE this sweater, it's sooo cute!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Great outfits, ladies. I'd love such a pretty lace skirt. It fits you perfectly!
^^^

That sweater is too cute.


----------



## jade

I haven't visited here in forever. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My coworker commented on my outfit as I am usually more preppy. 

Jacket: faux suede from INC
Shirt: Target
Jeans: forever21
Boots: crown vintage
Bag: Ferragamo Sofia


----------



## clcoons

Rockstar status


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I wish we had the ability to just "like"photos with click or button here.  I really like a lot of pics and outfits you ladies post. I just rarely comment but I do love the looks.


----------



## kett

^ so much this


----------



## sunnysideup8283

kett said:


> Went to the ballet this weekend. This is what I wore (skirt is a new purchase from Eloquii and I kinda want to wear it non stop).




I think I need to buy this skirt. I love the color and the lace!


----------



## Gerry

Crystal, you have influenced me to try Eloquii and I love what I have gotten. Now, I have a big question. Or anyone else who wants to chime in, please do.


I have found that Lane Bryant T3 jeans fit me better than any others that I have found. NYDJ isn't bad either. But, you know the issues we have with jeans.


I have never tried Torrid, Eloquii, City Chic or any other of the plus size jeans. If possible can you compare them to the Lane Bryant ones. It is so scarey to order online and jeans are definitely one of the harder things!. I am a pear but not teensy waisted . Help,please!!


----------



## jade

Gerry said:


> Crystal, you have influenced me to try Eloquii and I love what I have gotten. Now, I have a big question. Or anyone else who wants to chime in, please do.
> 
> 
> I have found that Lane Bryant T3 jeans fit me better than any others that I have found. NYDJ isn't bad either. But, you know the issues we have with jeans.
> 
> 
> I have never tried Torrid, Eloquii, City Chic or any other of the plus size jeans. If possible can you compare them to the Lane Bryant ones. It is so scarey to order online and jeans are definitely one of the harder things!. I am a pear but not teensy waisted . Help,please!!




I find most torrid jeans are cut too straight in the hips. I have the stiletto jean and it fits me pretty well. I have a very short torso and i am a pear sort of. I do have a waist, my whr is around .75. 

I had a pair of curvy eloquii pre-bankruptcy and they fit great. Lane bryant pants do not fit me. They are way too short. And have smaller calves so skinny jeans from LB are way too baggy below the knee.


----------



## piosavsfan

Gerry said:


> Crystal, you have influenced me to try Eloquii and I love what I have gotten. Now, I have a big question. Or anyone else who wants to chime in, please do.
> 
> 
> I have found that Lane Bryant T3 jeans fit me better than any others that I have found. NYDJ isn't bad either. But, you know the issues we have with jeans.
> 
> 
> I have never tried Torrid, Eloquii, City Chic or any other of the plus size jeans. If possible can you compare them to the Lane Bryant ones. It is so scarey to order online and jeans are definitely one of the harder things!. I am a pear but not teensy waisted . Help,please!!



Crystal has also influenced me to try Eloquii and I love it. I've bought two skirts and cardigans so far.


----------



## Gerry

Maybe we oughta try their jeans, too! I just got a package from them today. It was a peachy sheer blouse and a pretty top that had red, blue and white in it. It has a matching skirt but I got it to wear with the solid blue skirt from them. Didn't realize that it was cropped!! I'll have to try that on to see if I can get away with wearing it!


After all, I am a woman of a certain age.  But I am daring and short waisted so we'll see!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I really like lucky brand plus jeans and I usually can find them for really good prices. I usually buy mine at macys or Amazon for a fraction of the price.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

kett said:


> Went to the ballet this weekend. This is what I wore (skirt is a new purchase from Eloquii and I kinda want to wear it non stop).




So I def went and ordered your skirt!  This is my 1st eloquii purchase since the relaunch. 

Also bought a few items at nordstrom rack today. I don't have any specific occassions coming up but the prices were really good. Also I've been doing some travel with work and want to be prepared if I get asked to go to an event. 

City chic kimono $9



Adrianna Papell dress $17



Adrianna Papell dress $31


----------



## heymom

I love everything about this outfit &#10084;&#65039; Well done 



clcoons said:


> The last of my Valentine's series! I LOVE this sweater, it's sooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 2890281


----------



## Zojja

clcoons said:


> The last of my Valentine's series! I LOVE this sweater, it's sooo cute!
> 
> View attachment 2890281



Where do you tend to buy most of your clothes?  I also love those shoes.


----------



## Gerry

She has a blog. Go back and look at her post and you'll see the link at the bottom. She tells you everything about the outfit. Go Crystal, you are taking over the plus size girls!!


----------



## Gerry

Does anyone know how long it takes a new item to be for sale before it gets marked down? At City Chic, that is.


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
Just wanted to share a new look while I'm in between trips.
Last week,I was in NYC doing a runway show as the only plus model in the collection (!!!!) and this week, I'm off to LA to film a segment on a show talking about my blog, plus fashion, etc.  SO exciting!


----------



## Gerry

So cute, as always, Crystal. Don't forget to try on the City Chic jeans for me, please.


----------



## clcoons

Gerry said:


> So cute, as always, Crystal. Don't forget to try on the City Chic jeans for me, please.



Will try! I'm here on business, so Im not sure how much time I'll have


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

^I love your outfit. You really rock that dress


----------



## clcoons

Hi Ladies!
Some more recent looks! Loving this spring weather we're having on the West Coast!


----------



## Gerry

So nice, Crystal! If I could take pics, I'd be on there ,too. I am a dismal picture taker.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

It's officially a beautiful day here in NOVA so I made an appt for blow out and thought I'd get dressed for the occasion. I love to mix and colors and patterns. I also love a deal and everything I'm wearing was definitely a deal and not retail!

OOTD
Bvlagri sunnies
Alexander McQueen scarf ($106 at last call!)
J Crew navy stripe jacket
Tahari marigold top
Lucky Brand Plus Jeggings
Alexander Wang Rocco Flamingo Pink
Tory Burch black patent/gold Reva flats 
Movado Bold gold watch
Alex & Ani assorted bracelets
Assorted novelty rings


----------



## Captivating

sunnysideup8283 said:


> It's officially a beautiful day here in NOVA so I made an appt for blow out and thought I'd get dressed for the occasion. I love to mix and colors and patterns. I also love a deal and everything I'm wearing was definitely a deal and not retail!
> 
> OOTD
> Bvlagri sunnies
> Alexander McQueen scarf ($106 at last call!)
> J Crew navy stripe jacket
> Tahari marigold top
> Lucky Brand Plus Jeggings
> Alexander Wang Rocco Flamingo Pink
> Tory Burch black patent/gold Reva flats
> Movado Bold gold watch
> Alex & Ani assorted bracelets
> Assorted novelty rings
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929403


Love your outfit!


----------



## clcoons

It's SWIMMMM WEEEEKKK!!  HOORAY!


----------



## clcoons

Hi ladies! Another beach look today! This one got me ranked #7 on Buzzfeed's BIKINI BODY list!!


----------



## Theren

So cute!!!


----------



## Theren

Going out for the evening with the hubby..


----------



## Loved by Kors

Just wanted to share with everyone my amazing savings from Lane Bryant this past weekend. They had a huge clearance sale. I love a good sale!!!!
$159. Boiled wool Moto jacket on sale for $14.98
$79. 6th &Lane collection studded collar shirt $9.98
And best of all $198.00 Isabel Toledo boucle jacket for $9.98!!!!!!! I died!!!!!


----------



## all7s

Loved by Kors said:


> Just wanted to share with everyone my amazing savings from Lane Bryant this past weekend. They had a huge clearance sale. I love a good sale!!!!
> $159. Boiled wool Moto jacket on sale for $14.98
> $79. 6th &Lane collection studded collar shirt $9.98
> And best of all $198.00 Isabel Toledo boucle jacket for $9.98!!!!!!! I died!!!!!
> View attachment 2934964
> View attachment 2934965
> View attachment 2934966



You're dead? I'm dying of jealousy! J/k!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing your score! I wish I had seen such cute items when I was in my store a couple weeks ago. Look forward to seeing you rock the items sometime!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Awww thank you. I went to a different LB today clearance sale still going on and you get to use your real woman dollars on top of it!!!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies! Another beach look today! This one got me ranked #7 on Buzzfeed's BIKINI BODY list!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934212




Love this!


----------



## kymmie

Cute outfits, ladies!


----------



## heymom

clcoons said:


> Hi ladies! Another beach look today! This one got me ranked #7 on Buzzfeed's BIKINI BODY list!!
> 
> View attachment 2934212



Beautiful! Love the suit


----------



## Gerry

OMG, girls, Wendy Williams just debuted an adorable collection on HSN. Of course, the sizes go up to 3X. Half of it is already sold out but check it out. Good stuff. She was on from 9-11 am EST and will be back sometime later today.


Also will be back in May. Hope she brings a larger quantity next time. You will love it, I think!!


----------



## Theren

Black and white


----------



## kett

Heading to the ballet last night. Roger Vivier on my feet, Prada in my hands and ASOS/Lane Bryant for the rest.


----------



## nailgirl70

Enjoying the spring colors and comfort on my days off!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Meant to post this earlier this week. Bought this Eliza J for $50 at the rack. Love it!


----------



## Loved by Kors

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Meant to post this earlier this week. Bought this Eliza J for $50 at the rack. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2968201




Wow I love that dress and it looks great on you!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

As of yesterday Lane Bryant stores still had great clearance going on. $9.98 for bottoms and tops were $6.98


----------



## kymmie

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Meant to post this earlier this week. Bought this Eliza J for $50 at the rack. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2968201




Love it.  I live in maxi dresses.


----------



## nailgirl70

Feeling bright today


----------



## Theren

Very cute!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Casual t-shirt dress with gladiator sandals


----------



## jaijai1012

kett said:


> View attachment 2959487
> 
> Heading to the ballet last night. Roger Vivier on my feet, Prada in my hands and ASOS/Lane Bryant for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959487




Love love love this outfit!


----------



## Theren

Of course I'm a bit trendy with these.. But they are the most comfortable pants ever!!!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Theren said:


> Of course I'm a bit trendy with these.. But they are the most comfortable pants ever!!!!



Very cute! Looks good on you.


----------



## Theren

Thank you!


----------



## nailgirl70

Camo


----------



## Loved by Kors

Lane Bryant just came out with the most beautiful color they call "Aqua". Here is the double weave blazer is Aqua Retails for $79.50. (Sorry picture really isn't that good) Oh and that is my Ralph Lauren Ricky in the back!!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Loved by Kors said:


> Lane Bryant just came out with the most beautiful color they call "Aqua". Here is the double weave blazer is Aqua Retails for $79.50. (Sorry picture really isn't that good) Oh and that is my Ralph Lauren Ricky in the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979544



Very pretty color!


----------



## Loved by Kors

nailgirl70 said:


> Very pretty color!




It's really pretty in real life! And it also comes in the matching crop pants if you wanted to do it as a suit!! I do love the color!!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

Loved by Kors said:


> Lane Bryant just came out with the most beautiful color they call "Aqua". Here is the double weave blazer is Aqua Retails for $79.50. (Sorry picture really isn't that good) Oh and that is my Ralph Lauren Ricky in the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979544


 
Gorgeous! There a tiered coupon at the moment 25 off 75 and a free watch this weekend too!


----------



## Gerry

Love to see some Lane Bryant lovers on here. I work there part time and I have always loved their clothes (well, maybe except for a few years when they had a crappy buyer about 10 years ago)!!   They have the prettiest dresses this Spring. If you sign up for the catalogs , you will get that $25. off $75. or $50. off $150. or $75. off $225 coupon about 4 times a year. Not to mention the other things they do like giving away Real Woman Dollars right now. 


If you ever pay full retail there, you aren't looking hard enough! They also have coupons on Retail Me Not web site. The watch giveaway is for a purchase of $75.  Enjoy!!


----------



## heymom

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Meant to post this earlier this week. Bought this Eliza J for $50 at the rack. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2968201



Love the dress! Beautiful


----------



## egak

Loved by Kors said:


> Lane Bryant just came out with the most beautiful color they call "Aqua". Here is the double weave blazer is Aqua Retails for $79.50. (Sorry picture really isn't that good) Oh and that is my Ralph Lauren Ricky in the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979544



Love the colour of the blazer


----------



## IraPo

Loving my Swarovski bracelet with my outfit


----------



## Loved by Kors

So I'm thinking if I buy this maxi dress from Lane Bryant (made by kiyonna) then I will have a good excuse to buy this Michael kors aquamarine Hamilton!!!! Lol


----------



## Gerry

Why, yes you certainly would!! Both are just beautiful and soooooo summery. Can't believe all the stuff LB sells online! Everything from famous maker perfumes to gorgeous dresses like the one you picked out from outside designers!


----------



## Theren

Sorry I didn't get a full shot...


----------



## Loved by Kors

Gerry said:


> Why, yes you certainly would!! Both are just beautiful and soooooo summery. Can't believe all the stuff LB sells online! Everything from famous maker perfumes to gorgeous dresses like the one you picked out from outside designers!




Yes Gerry you are right LB has a great selection right now And it's making me broke lol!!!! But like you said you can always find a sale or discount at Lb!!!


----------



## Mylilkitty

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Meant to post this earlier this week. Bought this Eliza J for $50 at the rack. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2968201


I love that! You look fabulous!


----------



## C.Lagerfeld

Captivating said:


> Love your outfit!


Your Rocco is gorgeous!  I've yet to see this color in person.  Is it really that bright?  How do you find the leather is holding up?  Any color transfer from denim?

Sorry for all the questions but I am obsessed with the Rocco/Rockie.


----------



## nailgirl70

Trying to put an outfit together for a girls night out "denim & heels" party


----------



## sunnysideup8283

C.Lagerfeld said:


> Your Rocco is gorgeous!  I've yet to see this color in person.  Is it really that bright?  How do you find the leather is holding up?  Any color transfer from denim?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I am obsessed with the Rocco/Rockie.




Yes, it really is bright in person. Originally when I saw the color online I didn't buy it because I didn't think it was bright enough. Then someone posted a pic of their Rockie in the Alexander Wang boards and I knew I need per this bag.  Anywho I think I carried this bag nearly everyday for 2 or so months. And it still looks great. 

I haven't had any problems with denim color transfer but it doesn't really rub up against me I do use collonil spray on my white wang to protect it. I will say this flamingo pink does have an issue. Someone complained that there bag has purple spots. I bought mine a significant discount because the seller said it had purple spots as well. I think the issue is not purple spots but rather with the pink dye itself and around the edges it is slightly less pink and maybe more of a purple but I don't think it really is bad or even noticeable. If truly was an imperfection it would bother me more and I just don't really think it's a big deal. 

If you love pink you will love this bag!


----------



## speaksoftly

Gerry said:


> Love to see some Lane Bryant lovers on here. I work there part time and I have always loved their clothes (well, maybe except for a few years when they had a crappy buyer about 10 years ago)!!   They have the prettiest dresses this Spring. If you sign up for the catalogs , you will get that $25. off $75. or $50. off $150. or $75. off $225 coupon about 4 times a year. Not to mention the other things they do like giving away Real Woman Dollars right now.
> 
> 
> If you ever pay full retail there, you aren't looking hard enough! They also have coupons on Retail Me Not web site. The watch giveaway is for a purchase of $75.  Enjoy!!



Since you work at LB, do they have any jeans that don't bleed? I got some dark ones that fit me great, but the blue dye bled over everything, and the store allowed me to bring them back. I'd really like to buy some again though. It's hard finding good plus-sized jeans in a tall inseam.


----------



## Gerry

I have never bought a pair of jeans from them that bled. Sorry that happened to you. I have heard that if you wash dark colored clothing in cold water with vinegar in it, it will set the color. Then, just treat them normally. First time for everything, I guess. Do you remember if they were T3 or genius fit  or any special name?


----------



## speaksoftly

Gerry said:


> I have never bought a pair of jeans from them that bled. Sorry that happened to you. I have heard that if you wash dark colored clothing in cold water with vinegar in it, it will set the color. Then, just treat them normally. First time for everything, I guess. Do you remember if they were T3 or genius fit  or any special name?



They were the Genius Fit Boot Cut Jeans. Here is the link. The reviews echo my experience, that they turned everything blue. lol I'm just glad the store took them back. 

http://www.lanebryant.com/apparel/plus-size-denim/genius-fit/21288c20904c19881/index.cat


----------



## Gerry

Well, for what it's worth, I have always liked the T3 and they haven't bled on me. They have a thicker waistband which is supposed to hold your tummy in (and it does) but what I like about them is that the waistband stays put. I am not always pulling them up. The "Seven" jeans are good too but they have even more stretch in them so I would go down a size.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

OOTD 
Versace January Jones sunnies 
Nordstrom Rack crochet/lace top
Coach mini duffle 
Apple watch
Lucky Brand plus jeggings
TOMS Tabitha Simmons wedge booties 
Nails- Essie blossom dandy with matte about you too coat and Essie luxe effects gold glitter

As per usual I didn't pay full price for the majority of my outfit. With the exception of my apple watch the most expensive thing was my purse I paid $120 retail $275 and my fav deal the wedge booties were $170 and I paid $25!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OOTD
> Versace January Jones sunnies
> Nordstrom Rack crochet/lace top
> Coach mini duffle
> Apple watch
> Lucky Brand plus jeggings
> TOMS Tabitha Simmons wedge booties
> Nails- Essie blossom dandy with matte about you too coat and Essie luxe effects gold glitter
> 
> As per usual I didn't pay full price for the majority of my outfit. With the exception of my apple watch the most expensive thing was my purse I paid $120 retail $275 and my fav deal the wedge booties were $170 and I paid $25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030032
> View attachment 3030038




You look fantastic! Those boots are adorbs.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

JetSetGo! said:


> You look fantastic! Those boots are adorbs.




Thank you!


----------



## gayboy

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OOTD
> Versace January Jones sunnies
> Nordstrom Rack crochet/lace top
> Coach mini duffle
> Apple watch
> Lucky Brand plus jeggings
> TOMS Tabitha Simmons wedge booties
> Nails- Essie blossom dandy with matte about you too coat and Essie luxe effects gold glitter
> 
> As per usual I didn't pay full price for the majority of my outfit. With the exception of my apple watch the most expensive thing was my purse I paid $120 retail $275 and my fav deal the wedge booties were $170 and I paid $25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030032
> View attachment 3030038



You look really great, love the top and shoes and the pop of colour from your bag!


----------



## fmfv1

To those that have Eloquii and LB items,
Hi! Wondering if, for example, you're a size 16 at LB for tops...would be same size at Eloquii? TIA! [emoji3]


----------



## Gerry

Yes, and yes. I am a 16 at both places!!


----------



## fmfv1

Gerry said:


> Yes, and yes. I am a 16 at both places!!




Thanks so much, Gerry! [emoji3]


----------



## msckmorris

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Meant to post this earlier this week. Bought this Eliza J for $50 at the rack. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2968201



Gorgeous! !!


----------



## kcf68

sunnysideup8283 said:


> OOTD
> Versace January Jones sunnies
> Nordstrom Rack crochet/lace top
> Coach mini duffle
> Apple watch
> Lucky Brand plus jeggings
> TOMS Tabitha Simmons wedge booties
> Nails- Essie blossom dandy with matte about you too coat and Essie luxe effects gold glitter
> 
> As per usual I didn't pay full price for the majority of my outfit. With the exception of my apple watch the most expensive thing was my purse I paid $120 retail $275 and my fav deal the wedge booties were $170 and I paid $25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030032
> View attachment 3030038


Love that top! Very put together!


----------



## Theren

Trying out a high low skirt from torrid...


----------



## all7s

Theren said:


> Trying out a high low skirt from torrid...



The hi low effect looks fun on you!  I could never find one that worked well on me.  Love  leopard print on a skirt!


----------



## msckmorris

Here is my comfy day around town outfit of the day. Fun and flirty 

Sunnies...prada
Flip flops...Kenneth Cole
Bag...LV


----------



## nova_girl

msckmorris said:


> Here is my comfy day around town outfit of the day. Fun and flirty
> 
> Sunnies...prada
> Flip flops...Kenneth Cole
> Bag...LV



Cute outfit, love it!


----------



## Theren

Thank you


----------



## arnott

msckmorris said:


> Here is my comfy day around town outfit of the day. Fun and flirty
> 
> Sunnies...prada
> Flip flops...Kenneth Cole
> Bag...LV



Love the dress!  Where's it from?


----------



## msckmorris

arnott said:


> Love the dress!  Where's it from?



Thanks! It's one of my TJMaxx finds .  Super comfy. I dress it with a belt. Let me find a pic.


----------



## msckmorris

Here is that same dress dressed up for the club.


----------



## msckmorris

msckmorris said:


> Here is that same dress dressed up for the club.



Adding pic


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone have a recommendation of where to buy good quality basic tees? I keep finding tees that are partially see through and I don't like it.


----------



## Gerry

I work at Lane Bryant and I don't think that the sheerness is a quality issue. I think it's just that the style is currently toward more see-through fabrics. I find that to be true with t-shirts and and a host of other top styles, too. Lots of the blouses and tops require a camisole or tank under them.


Maybe LL Bean or Land's End? They always make well made things, I think. Or just call around to any store that carries plus size and ask them.  Macy's? Torrid? Eloqui? Who knows?


----------



## jenjen1964

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone have a recommendation of where to buy good quality basic tees? I keep finding tees that are partially see through and I don't like it.



I would try Lands End.  I am wearing their full coverage tanks this summer and they aren't sheer at all.


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone use Dia&Co?


----------



## Theren

Honestly I've really been getting into Torrid lately... They are a bit on the expensive side, but you can get sales here and there.. My entire outfit is from Torrid!


----------



## Gerry

And you look adorable! Have you tried Eloquii? I like them a lot.


----------



## Theren

Gerry I have not yet, but it's for sure something on my to do list..


----------



## pixiejenna

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone have a recommendation of where to buy good quality basic tees? I keep finding tees that are partially see through and I don't like it.



Omg this is one my main pet peeves wtf why is every dang shirt I try on so sheer?!? My main go to brand for non see though tees is Nordstrom house brand sejour they typically run about  $26ish I think and they change color options every season. I also enjoy that  most of the tees are a 50/50 blend of cotton and model so they are soft but look better in the long run vs 100% cotton which can look worn after only a handful of washing especially in colors that fade like black. Another more economical brand to check out is kohl's house brand sonoma  (sp?) I want to say they are around $10-15ish everything is always on "sale" there so I can't recall the exact price. The only down fall for me is they tend to run a tad long for my liking I'm 5'3.


----------



## kymmie

You look amazing!  Head to toe perfection!




Theren said:


> Honestly I've really been getting into Torrid lately... They are a bit on the expensive side, but you can get sales here and there.. My entire outfit is from Torrid!


----------



## piosavsfan

Theren said:


> Honestly I've really been getting into Torrid lately... They are a bit on the expensive side, but you can get sales here and there.. My entire outfit is from Torrid!



Love it, you look hot!
Definitely check out Eloquii.




pixiejenna said:


> Omg this is one my main pet peeves wtf why is every dang shirt I try on so sheer?!? My main go to brand for non see though tees is Nordstrom house brand sejour they typically run about  $26ish I think and they change color options every season. I also enjoy that  most of the tees are a 50/50 blend of cotton and model so they are soft but look better in the long run vs 100% cotton which can look worn after only a handful of washing especially in colors that fade like black. Another more economical brand to check out is kohl's house brand sonoma  (sp?) I want to say they are around $10-15ish everything is always on "sale" there so I can't recall the exact price. The only down fall for me is they tend to run a tad long for my liking I'm 5'3.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Theren

kymmie said:


> You look amazing!  Head to toe perfection!


. Thank you 




piosavsfan said:


> Love it, you look hot!
> Definitely check out Eloquii
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


I sure will.. Thank you!


----------



## IndigoRose

Theren said:


> Honestly I've really been getting into Torrid lately... They are a bit on the expensive side, but you can get sales here and there.. My entire outfit is from Torrid!


Cute outfit! Agree, I love their shoes but everything always seems to be over priced. Just like Lane Bryant. Torrid recently had a flash sale, and I got a 40% coupon so I purchased a pair of open toe boots. Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Gerry

If you pay full price for anything at Lane Bryant, you aren't following their sales. Always look on the Web site, sign up for texts or check the website Retail me Not. They have some kind of discount on any given day.


----------



## Theren

IndigoRose said:


> Cute outfit! Agree, I love their shoes but everything always seems to be over priced. Just like Lane Bryant. Torrid recently had a flash sale, and I got a 40% coupon so I purchased a pair of open toe boots. Can't wait for them to arrive.



I didn't realize they had a Torrid close to me but they always have cute clearance and just keep an eye out for the sales.. I agree though. Full price is way too expensive.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I don't mind sheerness in a tee because I can always wear a undershirt. I dislike short sleeves!!! I like 2/3 sleeves. I feel so comfy in them.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Today's outfit[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Theren

myvillarreal26 said:


> Today's outfit[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148988



Too cute


----------



## Akatareeves

msckmorris said:


> Here is my comfy day around town outfit of the day. Fun and flirty
> 
> Sunnies...prada
> Flip flops...Kenneth Cole
> Bag...LV



Fantastic!!


----------



## egak

First time posting in this thread. This is me at Oaks Day in Melbourne (Aus) where one minute it was pouring with sun and the next the sun was out (just a typical Melbourne spring day!)

Dress is from City Chic (purchased late last year if I recall correctly) Not the right weather for heels so a pair of Nine West flats had to do.


----------



## Samia

Theren said:


> Honestly I've really been getting into Torrid lately... They are a bit on the expensive side, but you can get sales here and there.. My entire outfit is from Torrid!



Love it! 



myvillarreal26 said:


> Today's outfit[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148988



Very cute! 



egak said:


> First time posting in this thread. This is me at Oaks Day in Melbourne (Aus) where one minute it was pouring with sun and the next the sun was out (just a typical Melbourne spring day!)
> 
> Dress is from City Chic (purchased late last year if I recall correctly) Not the right weather for heels so a pair of Nine West flats had to do.



Welcome and you look so chic!


----------



## Gerry

What a pretty dress. I have a peplum top in a very similar print from last year Eloqui. It is scuba fabric and I love it.  I wish I was standing right beside you. I love horses. Those poor jockeys riding in the rain. Hope the horses don't slip!!


----------



## Samia

I haven't posted in here for ever! But going through the thread and you are all looking fine!


----------



## myvillarreal26

myvillarreal26 said:


> Today's outfit[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148988




I was looking at my photo and saw all the holes I did on the wall trying to hang something! Ha! [emoji23]


----------



## Loved by Kors

At the Zoo sporting my new packable puffer in the Rose color I just got at Lane Bryant for 1/2 off during the Black Friday sale! Reg. $139


----------



## staceyjan

Looking for lingerie links or suggestions?


----------



## Loved by Kors

staceyjan said:


> Looking for lingerie links
> hipsandcurves.com also Lane Bryant and torrid


----------



## staceyjan

Thanks!


----------



## justwatchin

Melissa McCarthy Seven7 clothing is 40% off on her website. I got hooked on her jeans from the HSN website and Macy's. They fit so well. I would suggest sizing down a size too. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## jade

staceyjan said:


> Looking for lingerie links or suggestions?



What size bra do you wear?



Loved by Kors said:


> staceyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for lingerie links
> hipsandcurves.com also Lane Bryant and torrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those brands don't work for me. I need mostly 34 bands and occasionally 36. I generally wear a 34H (UK sizes). I like Freya, Fantasie and Ewa Michalak.  Panache, Cleo and Curvy Kate also have my size but my torso is too short/breasts are too close for those brands to fit well. If you are a few cups smaller than I try Wacoal. Also SOMA can work if you around DDD 32-40 band. Keep in mind they are of the school of size up till you fit. And most women are in the wrong band size!
Click to expand...


----------



## CNNLOV

Happy to have found this thread. Hope you ladies continue to post your outfits.


----------



## staceyjan

I'm a 38DD or 38DDD (US size).  I ordered some from bare necessities online and they had some pretty styles.  I do like Wacoal and VS bras.  It is also nice to venture off to different brands and know that there are other companies and options to investigate.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## piosavsfan

Skirt: Eloquii
Top: LOFT
Bag: Balenciaga amethyst with CGH
Shoes: Sam Edelman silver flats


----------



## Theren

Yesterday's dinner outfit


----------



## Loved by Kors

Theren said:


> Yesterday's dinner outfit




You look great where did you get that shirt??


----------



## Theren

Loved by Kors said:


> You look great where did you get that shirt??



Torrid


----------



## Theren

One more.. Running errands on Sunday


----------



## Loved by Kors

Ok ladies I need some opinions!! Good match or to much turquoise? Maxi Dress is Kiyonna for Lane Bryant Reg $118 I paid $74 and bag is Michael kors collection Gia tote in turquoise Reg $795 I just got for $275.


----------



## Gerry

Well, I am kind of a matchy matchy girl so I say "It looks great together" but I don't think you could go wrong with another color either. I am old fashioned enough to think that I would pick a bag in one of the colors in the dress.


Gorgeous outfit , by the way!!


----------



## jenjen1964

Looks great!  Hope to see a pic with you in it!


----------



## Nan246

Yes!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Thank you everybody as soon as spring gets here and I can get out on the town I will post pic!!!


----------



## kymmie

Cute.  I love maxi dresses.


----------



## Loved by Kors

kymmie said:


> Cute.  I love maxi dresses.




Yes me too! What I love about this dress is the sleeves! The fact that the dress has sleeves really, that way I don't have to wear a shrug or a jacket because I hate to have my upper arms showing! Lol


----------



## kymmie

Loved by Kors said:


> Yes me too! What I love about this dress is the sleeves! The fact that the dress has sleeves really, that way I don't have to wear a shrug or a jacket because I hate to have my upper arms showing! Lol





I understand.  I have butterfly wings not arms!  At last count I had 52 cardigans of varying weights, lengths and colors ...


----------



## Loved by Kors

kymmie said:


> I understand.  I have butterfly wings not arms!  At last count I had 52 cardigans of varying weights, lengths and colors ...




Omg it is so frustrating sometimes because I will find a cute top and of course it will be sleevless! I don't like to show off my " turkey neck" arms!!!


----------



## nova_girl

kymmie said:


> I understand.  I have butterfly wings not arms!  At last count I had 52 cardigans of varying weights, lengths and colors ...







Loved by Kors said:


> Omg it is so frustrating sometimes because I will find a cute top and of course it will be sleevless! I don't like to show off my " turkey neck" arms!!!




+1 on both of these!


----------



## Piarpreet

Pink clubwear bodycon dress with bow


----------



## IndigoRose

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3281316
> 
> 
> Pink clubwear bodycon dress with bow


This is cute, and I love the lip color!


----------



## kymmie

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3281316
> 
> 
> Pink clubwear bodycon dress with bow




Flawless!


----------



## Piarpreet

kymmie said:


> Flawless!




Thank you


----------



## staceyjan

Burberry jacket and scarf:


----------



## staceyjan

Black Shawl (not sure brand name) 
Torrid ripped jeans
Tiffany bean necklace


----------



## Samia

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3281316
> 
> 
> Pink clubwear bodycon dress with bow




You look amazing!


----------



## kymmie

I love this look.  I would love to pull this off.  Alas, I have turkey drumstick thighs and a smaller waist so jeans are not doable.  They gape and I end up exposing my underpants.  



staceyjan said:


> Black Shawl (not sure brand name)
> 
> Torrid ripped jeans
> 
> Tiffany bean necklace


----------



## kymmie

Can anyone recommend a decent active wear line? I wear a 1x or 14/16/18 depending on brand.  Sports bras that do nor smash my chest and track or yoga pants that do not reveal every single pudgy part.


----------



## pixiejenna

kymmie said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent active wear line? I wear a 1x or 14/16/18 depending on brand.  Sports bras that do nor smash my chest and track or yoga pants that do not reveal every single pudgy part.


Personally I really like Zella which is a Nordstrom house brand for leggings. If you give them a try and really like them, keep a eye on them old season colors go on sale and they always have them on sale during the anniversary sale in july. 

I haven't had any luck with sports bras. They either make me totally flat or give me no support. I have a few old sports bras that I  bought on a whim at Walmart that were the best sports bras ever. No idea what the brand is because the no tag label wore off and never seen anything like them since.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gerry

OK, girls, let me rock your world on sport bras. I work at Lane Bryant and we make hands down the BEST sport bra you have ever seen. They are sold by band and cup sizes and even our F,G and H girls do not jiggle or get mashed in these bras. Try them, you will love them. All our other active wear is superb, too. Made for plus size girls and durable as well as well fitting. Yes, I am prejudiced but it is all true.


----------



## jenjen1964

kymmie said:


> I love this look.  I would love to pull this off.  Alas, I have turkey drumstick thighs and a smaller waist so jeans are not doable.  They gape and I end up exposing my underpants.


I will quote from What Not To Wear "TAILORING" you can wear jeans if you have the waist taken in!  Find some you love and take them to a good tailor, yes it will cost some money but good jeans will last a long time Just my opinion!


----------



## staceyjan

kymmie said:


> I love this look.  I would love to pull this off.  Alas, I have turkey drumstick thighs and a smaller waist so jeans are not doable.  They gape and I end up exposing my underpants.



Thanks!  Jeans can be hard and they always seem to stretch.  

My fav active wear is the bettona pants from Athleta.  I wear a 16 plus and the XL fits perfectly.  I am 5'6 and they are a smidge long on me tho.  But, the material it is made of hides cottage cheese thighs.  You can also pull them up and I cover my extra roll with them so I don't need a griddle to cover my upper stomach.  

Zella is my 2nd choice, great fabric, too.


----------



## staceyjan

also, when wearing leggings, I always wear a long shirt. If I do not have a long shirt, I would wear this tank top underneath:
http://www.buckle.com/search:long-and-lean/page:2


----------



## staceyjan

Athleta bettona pants:

Sorry, I don't know how to turn the pics.  I wore it w converse and a sweat jacket.


----------



## natalie78

kymmie said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent active wear line? I wear a 1x or 14/16/18 depending on brand.  Sports bras that do nor smash my chest and track or yoga pants that do not reveal every single pudgy part.



I do crossfit, so yoga pants are a no-go, but just about all of my bottoms come from Old Navy.  Their compression pants and capris are the best I have tried.  At the price, they beat out anything I have ever purchased from Nike, Reebok, or Under Armour.  And I don't know how tall you are, but they are the only brand I know of to make their active wear in petite lengths.  I do have a pair of yoga capris, but I used those for lounging around the house.  My tops are from all over the place. 

And as far as sports bras go, I only wear Moving Comfort.  If you need on for high activity levels (no jiggling), go for the Juno.  One that thing is on, the girls are not moving.  For lower activity, the Fiona is nice. It is soft and supports without the smashing.


----------



## Theren

Easter outfit


----------



## nova_girl

Theren said:


> Easter outfit



Cute outfit!


----------



## kymmie

Cute pants!  I must know who makes them.  


Theren said:


> Easter outfit


----------



## Theren

kymmie said:


> Cute pants!  I must know who makes them.



Torrid actually...


----------



## kymmie

Hooray!  Snagged a pair. 





Theren said:


> Torrid actually...


----------



## Theren

kymmie said:


> Hooray!  Snagged a pair.



They have amazing pants


----------



## Theren

My outfit for a friend's outdoor barn wedding today. Zulily dress.. $12.99.


----------



## kymmie

I love Zulily.


----------



## kymmie

You look super cute, Theren!


----------



## Theren

Thank you.. A bit short for my taste.. But it was comfy


----------



## IndigoRose

Theren said:


> My outfit for a friend's outdoor barn wedding today. Zulily dress.. $12.99.



Cute dress and what a great price!


----------



## kymmie

Does anyone have any favorite sites for beautiful AND supportive bras?


----------



## Gerry

Lane Bryant. Today is the last day of 40% off sitewide.


----------



## Theren

Torrid is buy one get one half off right now


----------



## sunnysideup8283

kymmie said:


> Does anyone have any favorite sites for beautiful AND supportive bras?




I like Soma


----------



## Idun

kymmie said:


> Does anyone have any favorite sites for beautiful AND supportive bras?



Bravissimo.


----------



## Watson241

galligator said:


> Tripp zip front halter/vest & St Johns Bay black jeans. Shoes are Justsweet plaid pumps but will probably kick them off sometime after out of town grandparents finally show up.
> 
> Oh my gosh, my son has got handprints all over that mirror - ugh, really, it's not the pants!


that top is really cool! I love the detailing


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Not my full outfit but just the accessories...


----------



## Watson241

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm btwn size -12-14 sometimes a 16
> sorry if these pics are too big
> one of my fave outfits.  Rip my jcrew katie cardi thats been missing:
> gap wide leg jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> br dress, club monaco cardi, br shoes


loving that dress! Very flattering


----------



## JulesB68

kymmie said:


> Does anyone have any favorite sites for beautiful AND supportive bras?



Empreinte Thalia is beautiful and comfortable. Not cheap but lasts well if looked after and is very flattering. I personally prefer the balconette version over the full cup. The vison colour is my go-to neutral.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Can I just say how much I love this new swim cover up from Lane Bryant!!!!!..... Mostly because I'm not using it as a swim cover up. I'm wearing it with leggings! I love it because it is tunic length with side slits, the color is gorgeous and the sleeve length is perfect! It covers everything I want and the center stripe is flattering! Thank you LB


----------



## kymmie

I love tunic length tops.  I need to check this out!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Wore this Eliza J maxi for a nice dinner out while in Puerto Rico on vacay!

I love Eliza J dresses and I got this one at the rack for $50! The purse is Rebecca Minkoff...MAC mini black with oil slick hardware.


----------



## Gerry

VERY pretty. Love it. I work at Lane Bryant and they lean on us to wear their clothes so I usually do. Once in a while I splurge on somebody else and that dress is splurge-worthy. By the way , girls, Lane Bryant is having their semi-annual bra sale now but hurry, it has been going on for 2 weeks and will only be in effect for another 2 weeks-inventory shrinking!! It's buy 2- get 2 free ( discontinued colors).


----------



## kymmie

I love your dress! I love an empire waist.


----------



## mkpurselover

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Wore this Eliza J maxi for a nice dinner out while in Puerto Rico on vacay!
> 
> I love Eliza J dresses and I got this one at the rack for $50! The purse is Rebecca Minkoff...MAC mini black with oil slick hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3397904



I love love love summer maxi's and this is very cute on you


----------



## egak

Hi ladies, I'm going to be in travelling around Texas in March of next year and was wondering which shops/ brands I should look for? (I'm from Australia and while I have been to other parts of the US, this will be my first time to TX) Thanks!


----------



## Gerry

You need a Texan to tell you because some stores are regional, as I am sure they are in Australia.  However, one of the national chains is Macy's which is a big department store which has some cute and reasonably priced stuff. If you wear plus sizes, Lane Bryant (where I work) is also national in many shopping malls and has cute stuff, too. Much smaller but a wonderful selection. March is winter here so you may walk into the clearance sales of the winter with a bit of summer clothing starting.


----------



## MomOfThree1980

I had an unexpected funeral to go to today and no appropriate outfit with me! (Was visiting family at the time and extended my stay for it). I found a Kim Rogers black lace midi dress that fit me perfectly.  I would post a picture but I don't have one!  Looked beautiful and was so easy to accessorize with what I already had with me.


----------



## Piarpreet

Found this super cheap and super cute 1x bathing suit in my favorite color!  at Walmart


----------



## Gerry

Ohhhhh, you look so cute and SO VERY Happy!  I haven't gone swimming yet this summer. Shame on me.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Plus size girl gripe...so I'm used to paying a bit more for the plus sized version of clothes but for whatever reason today it just really chapped my bottom. 

I was looking at a dress on nordstrom.com it's not on sale and I was going back and forth on whether or not to buy it when I noticed in the suggested items the same dress just not plus sized but on sale for 40% off. It just really rubbed me the wrong way 1 because they suggested it and 2 because it was soooo much cheaper just because it isn't plus sized. I know there are all sorts of reasons for pricing and what not but it just really annoyed me!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Wore this for day of crabs and the pool. Believe it or not everything except the Alexander McQueen scarf I tied around my hat and the Dior sunnies are from JCrew and I didn't pay over $50 for any one of those things. I especially love the coverup because it can worn to the pool or out and about. Also I can't believe I found shorts there that fit! The gauzy material is very comfortable. They're even cheaper now so I'm gonna get myself a back up pair!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Very excited to where this Eliza J maxi to a wedding this weekend. I absolutely love Eliza J maxi dresses.


----------



## Piarpreet

Love wearing dresses that match my bag-shoes


----------



## Theren

Two from this weekend


----------



## Piarpreet

Forever21 sometimes has simple dresses that i like


----------



## arnott

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3476886
> 
> Forever21 sometimes has simple dresses that i like



I like the flamingo purse.  Where's it from?


----------



## Piarpreet

arnott said:


> I like the flamingo purse.  Where's it from?



Kaye spade. Last season so try ebay if u wanmn find it


----------



## Piarpreet

IG muchomatchymatchy 
Dress asos
Prada mini tote
Mk flats


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Wore this a few weeks back to a wedding. I cannot say enough how much I love Eliza J maxi dresses. They're so pretty and make me feel so pretty too! Wish I could post live pics because I took some great ones on top of the mountain with my dress flowing in the breeze.


----------



## twin-fun

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Wore this a few weeks back to a wedding. I cannot say enough how much I love Eliza J maxi dresses. They're so pretty and make me feel so pretty too! Wish I could post live pics because I took some great ones on top of the mountain with my dress flowing in the breeze.
> 
> View attachment 3493160



You look radiant!


----------



## Piarpreet

Love my asos dresses




Last dress is by L.O.M


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So I saw this Valentino cape on a stylist I follow on instagram and I loved it instantly. The price however is way outta my budget and the sizing would likely never work out. So I was thrilled to see a similar version on eloquii. I've been wanting a cape but they never fit right on my shoulders but this one is perfect. I think the scuba fabric has just enough structure and just enough give. The only thing I would change is that the pockets aren't deep enough for my liking. I also think it looks better in person than online. These are just stock photos I didn't have good enough lighting to take one of me in it but as soon as I do I'll post a selfie. 

Valentino


----------



## jade

Wow, that is super cute!


----------



## sajero2

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Wore this a few weeks back to a wedding. I cannot say enough how much I love Eliza J maxi dresses. They're so pretty and make me feel so pretty too! Wish I could post live pics because I took some great ones on top of the mountain with my dress flowing in the breeze.
> 
> View attachment 3493160


You look amazing! Love your hair, the whole look!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Been sick in bed for the last 4 days but I was getting stir crazy so this my dragged myself outta bed and to the mall look...I am so obsessed with these Sam Edelman shoes. I am really tempted to get them in pink too.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

On that shopping trip I scored this Eliza J maxi orig $238 for $53 at clear the rack!  I figure I'll have a wedding next spring or summer that I can wear it to.


----------



## all7s

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Been sick in bed for the last 4 days but I was getting stir crazy so this my dragged myself outta bed and to the mall look...I am so obsessed with these Sam Edelman shoes. I am really tempted to get them in pink too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519561


You look great and those shoes are so adorable! Are they as comfy as they look?!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

all7s said:


> You look great and those shoes are so adorable! Are they as comfy as they look?!



Thanks! These shoes are incredibly comfortable!  I absolutely love them...Sam Edelman Leya.


----------



## Gerry

Omg, I want that Eliza J dress. It is just beautiful. Were there any more? Where is this?!!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Gerry said:


> Omg, I want that Eliza J dress. It is just beautiful. Were there any more? Where is this?!!!!



I got it at Nordstrom rack in Potomac mills and yes they had more but I don't think the price is as good anymore. They had clear the rack this weekend and they were doing extra 40% off dresses. Here is the upc if you wanna go to the rack and have them do a search and send. 

This is my 4th Eliza J dress and I just love them! So flattering, well made, and gorgeous. Whenever I wear one I get tons of compliments.


----------



## Gerry

Thank you so much, Miss Sunny! I just got off the phone with the Connecticut store (only store that had another 16W ) and it is being sent to me. It's around $59.00 now and 7.50 for shipping but I'll take it. I do really love it!!  Will think of you when I wear it. I am in Florida so I'll get plenty of opportunities. But, originally from Maryland. Love the Fall up there....miss it . But you can keep your snow. xoxo


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Gerry said:


> Thank you so much, Miss Sunny! I just got off the phone with the Connecticut store (only store that had another 16W ) and it is being sent to me. It's around $59.00 now and 7.50 for shipping but I'll take it. I do really love it!!  Will think of you when I wear it. I am in Florida so I'll get plenty of opportunities. But, originally from Maryland. Love the Fall up there....miss it . But you can keep your snow. xoxo



You're welcome! Eliza J dresses are my favorite...enjoy!!!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Levis plus size jeans, forever 21 tee and cardigan, carolina herrera bag, some random flats i found similar to bag


----------



## Theren

Anyone know a good place to get plus size maternity clothes that don't look haggard?


----------



## Sandra_Ly

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Been sick in bed for the last 4 days but I was getting stir crazy so this my dragged myself outta bed and to the mall look...I am so obsessed with these Sam Edelman shoes. I am really tempted to get them in pink too.


I love these black-white patterns. That looks really good. And the shoes are superb!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I got this cape back in October from Eloquii but I finally have some places to wear it. I love it!!!


----------



## Xelly

^looks great with that black top.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Christmas Eve...
Eloquii top
INC bottom


----------



## Piarpreet

forever21 dress


----------



## Piarpreet

city chic dress


----------



## arnott

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3557225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forever21 dress



I love this one!


----------



## Piarpreet

arnott said:


> I love this one!


thanx. every once in a while f21 has something nice


----------



## sunnysideup8283

NYE! This was my 1st time trying Rent the Runway and I loved this dress. Excuse the mess my room is a disaster zone right now.


----------



## heymom

New Year Eve Party
Dress Torrid 
Shoes Vince Camuto


----------



## Dingaling1987

sunnysideup8283 said:


> NYE! This was my 1st time trying Rent the Runway and I loved this dress. Excuse the mess my room is a disaster zone right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562637



Gorgeous. You look HAWT and ready to party! 

(Also, I love your mirror! It's so cool!)


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Dingaling1987 said:


> Gorgeous. You look HAWT and ready to party!
> 
> (Also, I love your mirror! It's so cool!)



Thanks! More like I'd already been partying and was desperately trying to keep it together long enough to take a pic and memorize that awesome dress. The mirror is from West Elm.


----------



## melvel

Can anyone suggest where to buy nice pants for office?  My tummy is a problem, so I prefer something which doesn't dig into my tummy when I sit down...elastic waist is ok.

I am a size 16 in most styles.


----------



## all7s

I've had a lot of luck at TJMaxx. I know I hate looking for pants. They are so hard to fit right. At least TJM keeps all their pants of a size in one area so you don't have to wander all over a store looking for a style and in your size. 

Also the NYDJ brand has some styles that have really worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## MochaCake

heymom said:


> New Year Eve Party
> Dress Torrid
> Shoes Vince Camuto


You look great!


----------



## speedovic

Hey guys, I have a bit of a weird question, but do any of you live near a Lane Bryant? If you're ever in there over the next week or so and happen to see this kimono : http://www.lanebryant.com/printed-crochet-back-kimono/prd-241226  pleeeeeeaaaasssee let me know! I have been wanting to order it for like 2 weeks but kept putting it off, until last night..and then of course when I went to order it it was sold out..and now I can't stop thinking about it.  I'm hoping to find it in one of the stores but the stores near me don't have it so I want to try to "order" it directly from one of their other stores :/ TIA!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Probably one of my favorite shirts. It's from JCrew it's intended to have a very relaxed fit which worked to my benefit!


----------

